#xubuntu 2007-11-19
<somerville32> ah, it has
<crimsun> retour: likely not.
<retour> crimsun: was working fine yesterday
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Now the server didn't come back up
<somerville32> I'm screwed, lol
<somerville32> oh
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> Back up
<somerville32> Thanks crimsun
<somerville32> How do I use Xnest?
<TheSheep> somerville32: like any other x server, only you need to run it from x
<squirrelpimp> hi
<squirrelpimp> is dsniff broken in gutsy?
<squirrelpimp> it doesn't work. outputs nothing to stdout where it should
<squirrelpimp> any ideas?
<nikolam> Maybe I could test it here at me if you tell me what you are trying to do?
<nikolam> Just to make shure is it gutsy or your install
<nikolam> squirrelpimp,
<squirrelpimp> actually i was just playing with it for a paper i have to write for university
<nikolam> what command were you using and you think it does not work?
<squirrelpimp> i ran several variations of "dsniff -n -i eth0" and then issued http requests
<nikolam> Maybe I can try it here
<squirrelpimp> containing user/pass authentication information
<nikolam> let me try
<squirrelpimp> i'm not sure if this is supposed to work, thanks for your effort so far,
<squirrelpimp> i'm booting into bt2 in a vmware right now to see what i get there
<nikolam> just a sec, it seems that 80% of my logins are https :)
<nikolam> looking for http one :)
<squirrelpimp> :)
<nikolam> And where should I get output from dsniff?
<squirrelpimp> i just tried the same commands on bt2 where they worked
<nikolam> On console or on some file?
<squirrelpimp> right on the console
<nikolam> I get nothing on console with http password entering
<nikolam> I get nothing on console with http password entering
<squirrelpimp> ok
<nikolam> with sudo dsniff -n -i ppp0
<squirrelpimp> my x just crashed
<nikolam> ?
<squirrelpimp> ok,so that seems to be a bug then
<nikolam> Inside vmware?
<squirrelpimp> my xserver just crashed... no the real one
<squirrelpimp> crap
<squirrelpimp> i hit the wrong keys
<squirrelpimp> :)
<nikolam> You could report if you think it`s a bug, to launchpad.
<nikolam> I dodn`t used to use dsniff before btw
<squirrelpimp> theres a bug already, i also mentioned my confirmation earlier but as i need that for university i just asked here and i might mention there, that another xubuntu-user saw that too
<nikolam> ok :)
<nikolam> I just hope that we are using the right command for dsniff
<squirrelpimp> yes, it worked instantly on bt2
<squirrelpimp> btw... there was that tool to resize and move windows in a script?
<squirrelpimp> i'd like to distribute autostarted applications at login time automagically
<squirrelpimp> :)
<nikolam> I dont know. Anyone?
<nikolam> btw, what is ct2>
<nikolam> bt2
<squirrelpimp> backtrack, a security tools distribution
<nikolam> oh :)
<nikolam> Ok, thank you for reporting or confirm that bug anyway ;)
<squirrelpimp> it's called devilspie
<squirrelpimp> i just found it
<squirrelpimp> :)
<nikolam> squirrelpimp, Nicee, I will give it a try myself :)
<tuga3d> hi all
<tuga3d> how can i make a deb package from a scons build?
<nikolam> hi
<tuga3d> :)
<nikolam> I just compiled myself iceape yesterday.
<nikolam> First install source : make some dir ane apt-get source scons
<nikolam> (as user-you)
<tuga3d> i've compiled some aplications with scons, but i can do an deb package for distribution. do you know how i can do it?
<nikolam> And apt-get build-dep <package>
<nikolam> I used to go to debian dir in source
<nikolam> and use README.source
<nikolam> it is saying: dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us -rfakeroot
<tuga3d> oh, iĺl try that
<tuga3d> do that work with scons?
<nikolam> I dont know. Maybe you should read what instructions are in ./debian/README.source for every package?
<tuga3d> yep, but that package isn't on the repositories.
<mcsnakes> eej allemaal
<mcsnakes> hi
<nikolam> hello
<mcsnakes> hello
<mcsnakes> what if you have removed your startbalk?
<barbender> hi folks, i am having a problem with seg fault in mplayer on gutsy install any ideas ?
<tuga3d> good night! time to bed
<mikubuntu> help... my friend just plugged an eth0 card into this old desktop but i can't get connection... when i run the connection mgr, it doesn't offer the choice including broadband, auto dchp connection, etc...
<iateshaggy> han anyone help?
<iateshaggy> *can
<iateshaggy> anybody?
<iateshaggy> i've had an instal go horribly wrong
<mikubuntu> iateshaggy, what happened
<mikubuntu> help... my friend just plugged an eth0 card into this old desktop but i can't get connection... when i run the connection mgr, it doesn't offer the choice including broadband, auto dchp connection, etc...
<mikubuntu> just has choices for modem...
<mikubuntu> iateshaggy, what happened maybe i can help.
<iateshaggy> it fails to install when installing programs
<iateshaggy> pool/main/l/lcms/liblcms1_1.16-5ubuntu3_i386.deb or my disk is corrupt
<iateshaggy> message i get when scanning instal disk for errors
<mikubuntu> ok, i'm no expert.  are you installing from the live cd, or from the alt installer cd?  alternate installer cd is more reliable during install.
<mikubuntu> just has choices for modem...
<mikubuntu> help... my friend just plugged an eth0 card into this old desktop but i can't get connection... when i run the connection mgr, it doesn't offer the choice including broadband, auto dchp connection, etc...
<iateshaggy> alt instal
<gerro> anyone know where I can find all information related to xfce applications menu?
<gerro> I wish to do some editing of it
<gerro> some themes for it might be nice
<jmdc> My monitor goes into standby a couple of seconds into the installation boot. I can still hear the cd spinning though.
<cherva> can someone help me fix my sound ? I have Yamaha DS-XG sound card. Xubuntu 7.04 didn't recognized it, so my sister installed alsa from source now this pc has sound but there is a static noise too how to fix that noise ?
<gerro> hello
<gerro> cherva: did you just install 7.04? latest xubuntu version is 7.10
<gerro> cherva: I don't know what to say seeing as you compiled alsa yourself, hmm perhaps a cord is plugged in wrong or there is a short
<cherva> gerro i tryed with headphones the noise is still there and it starts when xubuntu is loading so there must be something to do with the drivers
<cherva> tried*
<gerro> are you sure your plugged into the headphone jack?
<cherva> :) yes
<gerro> mine has several and some work but sound odd
<gerro> cherva: is your computer a custom one or does it have a model code?
<cherva> you mean  description: Low Profile Desktop Computer
<cherva>     product: OptiPlex G1 350L+
<cherva>     vendor: Dell Computer Corporation
<cherva>     serial: 3LQDE
<gerro> yeah optiplex something sounds like that's it
<cherva> but the sound isn't integrated  its on PCI
<gerro> sounds like most computers
<cherva> lshw comes out with this http://pastebin.com/m47c8da7f  for multimedia
<gerro> damn everything I google on this thing isn't in english
<cherva> i know :)
<gerro> thought I had wrong setting language in cookies or something :/
<cherva> when i give up to search something in goole i come here :)
<cherva> google*
<gerro> might want to try ubuntu pastebin it a bit more legible and speedy
<cherva> k
<gerro> what does it say under lspci?
<gerro> do you get any errors when you do "/etc/init.d/alsa restart"
<cherva> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1f987d36 nothing interesting
<gerro> ah rev 03 just like some people have on forum
<cherva> OMG how does my sister have sound on alsa restart i get bash: alsa: command not found
<gerro> perhaps your not using alsa
<cherva> alsamixer finds my card
<cherva> oss has the same problem i tried it
<gerro> hmm on gutsy that doesn't work either
<gerro> guess its only older ubuntu
<gerro> if you can restart the sound daemon in terminal though you could pinpoint any flaws
<gerro> oh also check dmesg see if it has any listings about your sound card
<cherva> sec
<lightwise> hello, i got a question, i just installed xubuntu and im tired of my monitor shutting off after 15 minutes, and i can't find the power management settings to turn this off, any suggestions plz?
<cherva> Apps-> Settings -> screensaver preferences -> in display modes look for blank after and in advanced look for display power managment
<gerro> lightwise: you  mean the screensaver? does it have any power management options in the bios?
<lightwise> i went to the screensaver menu, and there is no advanced.
<gerro> yeah no advanced here either
<lightwise> ive been searching for a while now.
<gerro> is this a desktop computer?
<lightwise> ya
<gerro> try turning off acpi
<lightwise> i am in xfce and they are telling me there isn't any powermanagment window
<lightwise> what kind of bullshit is that?
<gerro> if fans cut off or it does anything odd turn it back on
<lightwise> i mean this looks like a sweet desktop
<gerro> just some handle it internally without software
<lightwise> but i dont wanna have to giggle my mouse after 15 minutes to keep from my monitor shutting off
<lightwise> dude
<lightwise> nothing is wrong with my bios
<gerro> it sounds like your describing a screen saver.....
<lightwise> its the damn desktop software
<gerro> what sort of monitor are you using though?
<lightwise> im in the screensaver menu now.
<lightwise> there is nothing to turn off the power management.
<gerro> uncheck activate screen saver when computer is idle
<lightwise> i did
<lightwise> no screensaver activates.
<lightwise> it just turns the monitor off
<lightwise> i dunno how to make this any clearer.
<squirrelpimp> the computer stopped doing that here, after i unchecked that box
<squirrelpimp> lightwise: maybe you  have some powersaving-features configures in your bios?
<lightwise> no
<gerro> does the monitor do that with other systems?
<lightwise> no
<lightwise> i think its pretty lame there isn't a menu for this shit.
<gerro> for what?
<squirrelpimp> lightwise: ever thought of using windows? it has a menu for that
<squirrelpimp> :)
<lightwise> im not asking too much here.
<cherva> gerro there is nothing in dmesg but i still can't find what deamon is responable for my sound
<lightwise> pal
<gerro> lightwise: so your computer is idle 15 minutes and the monitor cuts off, isn't that a positive feature?
<lightwise> ya its real positive when im trying to watch a movie.
<lightwise> heh
<gerro> I would be surprised if it isn't built into your hardware
<squirrelpimp> lightwise: did you check your X-config?
<gerro> check the monitors menu
<squirrelpimp> i was able to deactivate that in screensavers settings with the above mentioned checkbox
<gerro> lightwise: also check your movie players settings most have anti screensaver/idle things to prevent screen from blanking
<squirrelpimp> it'd be helpful to have a screenshot of you power-related bios-settings as wel
<squirrelpimp> :)
<lightwise> im almost sorry i came in here asking for help
<lightwise> its like calling comcast.
<lightwise> for tech support
<lightwise> nothing is in my bio shutting shit off morons
<squirrelpimp> what's wrong? we told you where to look
<squirrelpimp> now go do that
<PriceChild> !ohmy | lightwise
<ubotu> lightwise: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lightwise> its xfce, and they deemed it nesessary NOT to put a power management menu in to shut this bullshit off, which is beyond me.
<lightwise> k
<lightwise> im jus frustrated
<squirrelpimp> or open up ssh root accounts and maybe one will look for you
<squirrelpimp> lightwise: xfce is a window manager
<squirrelpimp> it manages your windows, not your monitor
<lightwise> you haven't told me anything i haven't already done squirrel.
<gerro> actually xfwm is window manager xfce is desktop environment
<squirrelpimp> you can install the gnome-settings-stuff and see, if you find something there
<squirrelpimp> sometimes xfce lacks features already implemented in gnome
<squirrelpimp> gerro: yes, of coure
<squirrelpimp> s
<gerro> squirrelpimp: helps to know incase you kill xfwm messing with compiz ^^
<lightwise> ive even killed the screensaver process
<lightwise> and it still shuts off
<gerro> lightwise: can you please just list what model monitor your using
<lightwise> why? do you really think my monitor is shutting off itself when in kde and gnome it doesnt?
<lightwise> heh
<gerro> I don't know really what to think you haven't given any information
<lightwise> ya its ok, im about down with xubuntu.
<lightwise> done too
<xdaniel> hi, how can i know which version of xubuntu i'm using?
<xdaniel> hi. Want to upgrade to xubuntu7.10. How can i know which version i'm using now?
<predaeus> xdaniel, READ ALL OF THIS: I don't remember the command you are looking for, but you can hit ctrl-alt-F1 to switch to the terminal and read the version and hit ctrl-alt-F7 to get back to X.
<xdaniel> it says "Ubuntu 6.10". It doen't make sense...
<xdaniel> i'm sure i have installed xubuntu 7.04
<shinobi> hey everyone. does anyone have any idea why my xubuntu box would refuse to mount an external fat32 drive partition? it mount a ext3 partition on the same drive.
<shinobi> even shows up all four partitions on the desktop on connect, but will not mount the fat32 ones
<shinobi> i just upgraded to gutsy an then did some trimming
<xdaniel> which error it gives?
<kksm19820117> Greetings all.
<kksm19820117> I'm  am considering installing Xubuntu - a command line install - from an alternate CD and was wondering if I install xfce later using synaptic, will it automatically install thunar and xfburn, etc...? Is there a way I can find out?
<gnomefreak> kksm19820117: you can install xubuntu-desktop i fyou like after server install and it will bring in everything for you that a standard xubuntu install would
<kksm19820117> gnomefreak: That's what I'm trying to avoid. I want xfce, but not thunar and mousepad, etc...
<gnomefreak> kksm19820117: you can install eerything separate than
<gnomefreak> use apt-cache search xfce   sinc eyou will be in text only and install what you think you will need but its gonna be hard to not get thunar if you install any xfce gui apps
<kksm19820117> gnomefreak: I can't figure the doifference between xfce and xfwm. If xfwm is only the window manager, that should do the trick, yes?
<gnomefreak> kksm19820117: try it i have never installed it separate
<kksm19820117> Ah, you mean apps like xfburn use thunar, do they?
<gnomefreak> apt-cache show xfwm to see what the depends are
<gnomefreak> kksm19820117: they might/sure they do depend on it
<gnomefreak> when you use show look at the depends those are what WILL be installed with the app
<kksm19820117> Looks like I could avoid thunar. Not bad.
<jarnos> Have you got any success with offline IMs when using Pidgin?
<jarnos> I continue conversation in #pidgin.
<shadebug> can I assume this is a place for me to engage in some unfettered newbtardedness? If so, I was wondering if anybody could suggest some sort of comprehensive wireless networking tools which would allow me to scan for available networks and connect to them and the such
<TheSheep> !wifi | shadebug
<ubotu> shadebug: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheSheep> shadebug: for start
<shadebug> thank you kindly
<freereign> hi
<aladinsane> i just changed the filesystem on one of my drive from nfts to ext3 with Gparted, and now i want to be able to use this drive in Xubuntu but Thunar says i do not have the permissions to write to it, how do i change these permissions?
<aladinsane> I can see it in Thunar and in Nautilus..
<aladinsane> And this is a drive that wil forever be in the system, NOT just a temorary mount.
<xue2zhe3> I need to make cheap international calls from America to China. I want to use an SIP client like Ekiga or Wengo. Does anyone have any experience or opinions to share?
<aladinsane> I use Wengo for my Voip calls, it works perfectly with Voipstunt, which makes it free..
<aladinsane> just install Wengo, and use sip.voipstunt.com as servers when they ask. Create an account on voipstunt.com first..
<xue2zhe3> Ok I have 2 votes for Wengo. If I don´t get another vote then Wengo it is.
<TheSheep> xue2zhe3: there is also gosspi
<TheSheep> xue2zhe3: sorry
<TheSheep> xue2zhe3: argh, I forgot the name
<TheSheep> xue2zhe3: ah, gizmo
<xue2zhe3> Yea I heard about Gizmo, but it is propriatary.
<TheSheep> ah, right
<aladinsane> I tried about 15 different voip thingies for xubuntu last week cause i wanted to use my voipstunt account, not one exept Wengo worked out good
<evil_tech> blarg!! automounting isn't working again
<xue2zhe3> Wengo wins! I´l use sip.voipstunt.com as well thanks.
<aladinsane> xue2zhe3: i wish i had someone like me i week ago :)
<Asbanol> hello @all
<Asbanol> Does know how to get the ADI1988 codec to run? - I'm using Xubuntu 7.04
<methods> how do i install xubuntu on kubuntu so it comes setup just like xubuntu woul?
<zoredache> to install all the packages do an 'apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<zoredache> After that you would probably want to remove kdm, and any other kde packages you don't want
<Maenad> i have xubuntu 7.04 cd, can i install it and upgrade easily to 7.10?
<methods> but how do i make it look like it was a xubuntu install ?
<zoredache> Maenad: if you put the disk in the drive you can use apt-cdrom to add your cdrom as a source for packages...  then start a terminal and try running the command gksu "update-manager -c"
<zoredache> methods: what do you mean 'look like'
<Maenad> thanks
<methods> i want it to act like i just installed xubuntu and have no kubuntu computer control
<methods> but i still want to keep kubutnu installed too
<zoredache> methods: that doesn't make sense to me...
<methods> imagine you got a shiny new xubuntu cd and installed it
<methods> i want it to look like that
<zoredache> did you install the xubuntu-desktop package?
<zoredache> if so, then that is what you should have
<Maenad> is there a GUI tool for configuring netatalk in (x)ubuntu
<methods> i dont even have any menu bars and stuff its not a default xfce desktop it looks like a half ass one
<flyingfree> hello
<flyingfree> If ubuntu is still showing during boot-up but I get the xubuntu login screen did I do something wrong in converting from ubuntu to xubuntu?
<zoredache> no
<zoredache> you just may want to change the splash screens...
<flyingfree> when I converted my dapper from ubuntu to xubuntu it changed the bootup screen to xubntu logo and colors though
<flyingfree> then when I upgraded to fiesty and tried the convert I kept the ubuntu logo and colours on the bootup screen
<flyingfree> ohhh okay by boot-up screen I mean the little progress bar eh.
<zoredache> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<zoredache> or at least that is what google suggests
<flyingfree> is there a way to install screenlets in the xfce environ?
<flyingfree> I have seen lots of gnome based discussion on it but little for xfce
<flyingfree> how do you word these google requests to ge such good answers and ae you doing it at the main google web search?
<zoredache> my spearch was 'ubuntu splash xubuntu'
<flyingfree> in the web search area?
<zoredache> and I know nothing about screenlets...
<flyingfree> bugger
<zoredache> yes, the web search
<flyingfree> okay
<flyingfree> thanks
<flyingfree> anyone else with experience with screenlets in xubuntu?
<feliciano> hi there... I'm trying to make xubuntu faster.. and I red to disable some services... But there is some that I dont Know... like avahi-daemon is sure disable it??
<evil_tech> you could always google what they do
<flyingfree> !screenlets
<ubotu> Screenlets are little widgets for your !desktop. Note you must have !Compiz Fusion, !Beryl, xcompmgr, or KWin to run them. You can get them at http://www.screenlets.org/
<feliciano> I dont found answer
<flyingfree> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Pumpernickel> Avahi is a Zeroconf network service detection daemon.
<feliciano> Pumpernickel.. Ok, I understand that... but I dont know what thats mean... Is usefull for me??
<flyingfree> hello
<flyingfree> wondering if compiz will work in xfce?
<flyingfree> trying to get screenlets in my xfce desktop
<flyingfree> running xubuntu fiesty
<flyingfree> dshepherd are you from jamaica?
<DShepherd> si
<flyingfree> ccol
<flyingfree> I knew the Mr. Jamaica body builder beck in the early 90's
<DShepherd> k
<flyingfree> not much traffic here
<Maenad> hi i installed netatalk from synaptic package manager. can someone tell me how i would add a user who can connect to it?
<tuga3d> hi all
<tuga3d> how can i know the shared libs a file uses?
<evil_tech> does google earth not work when you use compiz?
<tuga3d> anyone
<tuga3d> i'm compiling a software and i need to know the dependencies
<Pumpernickel> tuga3d: `apt-get build-dep packagename`
<Pumpernickel> If it hasn't been packaged for Ubuntu, you'll have to check the project documentation.
<tuga3d> it hasn't been :( isn't there some command that tells me what libraries the executable needs?
<Pumpernickel> Not if it hasn't been already prepared, no.
<tuga3d> ok thanks!
<Pumpernickel> flyingfree: Yes, compiz will work.  You'll probably want Emerald, too.
<flyingfree> pumpernickel any ideas on how
<flyingfree> I am in the compiz channell trying to figure it out
<flyingfree> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pumpernickel> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<flyingfree> okay installed
<flyingfree> but I am getting a double buffer error when I try to compiz --replace in a terminal
<flyingfree> !info cahnge to ubuntu
<ubotu> Package cahnge does not exist in gutsy
#xubuntu 2007-11-20
<MeanderingCode> hello all.....can anyone tell me if xfce likes to load esd on session start?
<MeanderingCode> or mixer applet start?
<MeanderingCode> <chirp>
<jerich0> Hey all, just got Gutsy insalled on my laptop.  I want to set the power button to bring up the log out dialog (xfce4-session-logout), but am having probs.
<jerich0> Any pointers on how to do this?  I'm callling it from /etc/acpid/poerbtn.sh, but it runs as root instead of as 'me'
<jerich0> err, that'd be /etc/acpid/powerbtn.sh.
<jerich0> In /var/log/acpid I get "(xfce4-session-logout:6585): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<phanto1> can someone help me get dri working on my ati rage 128 on xubuntu gutsy?
<neur1> hello
<nantax> hello, how do i set the screensaver for xubuntu?
<nantax> i can preview the screensavers but after the idle time has passed, the screen blanks out
<nantax> and the screensaver will not show up
<hal9k2010> hello  all
<hal9k2010> need some help installing flash player for firefox
<hal9k2010> new to linux, dont know a thing about using the terminal
<slimjimflim> hi. i'm on the xubuntu live-cd. i tried installing, but it didn't detect my hard drive.  it shows up in bios though.  can anyone help?
<slimjimflim> hi. i'm on the xubuntu live-cd. i tried installing, but it didn't detect my hard drive.  it shows up in bios though.  can anyone help?
<graelb_> Hi there... Anyone have any new development with the framebuffer issues not allowing the tty's to be visible on some nvidia cards?
<reindeer> I have an upgrade issue to discuss( Edgy- Feisty ). I have found the upgrade from Edgy to Feisty has disabled my machine ( Sawtooth G4/ 400 ). In order to regain access to my box( CLI or GUI ), I had to perform a skeleton reinstall of Edgy twice in a week. The flow of the upgrade was flawless up to the reboot. That's when I was locked out of my box. Any solutions?
<A2t3can0v3r10rd> would some one Please give this link to the Ubuntu channel as I cannot and am banned for lifehttp://madderhatters.blogspot.com/?
<bloony> when I change my desktop by clicking on it on my panel some time if I move my mouse real fast its changing to another desktop.. I guess its some mouse gesture feature or something.. how do I turn this of?
<bloony> f
<reindeer> Bloony, do you have a two-button mouse with a middle wheel?
<bloony> reindeer: nope.. laptop touch pad
<reindeer> Sometimes I've found the touch pads on most PC/ Macbook laptops are highly sensitive to gestures as opposed to an external USB laser mouse where you can gesture with a wheel between workspaces. This allows for you to control your movements between workspaces.
<bloony> yeah.. but do you know where I can turn it off?
<V1k1ng> can anyone help me with my atrociously slow boot time?
<V1k1ng> I think something is wrong
<reindeer> Viking, how much RAM do you have in your box right now?
<V1k1ng> 512
<reindeer> CPU speed?
<V1k1ng> it's an athlon 64
<V1k1ng> I'm running compiz just fine for the most part
<V1k1ng> feisty and such booted quickly and without issue
<V1k1ng> now, after grub, I just get a black screen for 2 or 3 minutes, then finally the logon
<V1k1ng> no splash screen?
<V1k1ng> i've  noticed that others seem to be having similar problems on the forum, but no consensus as to what is causing it
<V1k1ng> and i'm too noob to debug myself
 * V1k1ng will screw something up
<reindeer> Bloony, there isn't a way other than hooking up an external USB laser mouse which should temporarily override the settings on your mousepad.
<reindeer> Assuming you have rebooted your box within the cycle, does your box still hang between the grub and splash screen>?
<bloony> aah.. yeah.. got It now.. misunderstood you
<reindeer> Viking, still with us?
<reindeer> Bloony, that's kewl.
<V1k1ng> yeah
<V1k1ng> my wireless connection must not be working so hot or i'm on a laggy server
<reindeer> Kewl. Probably the combination of the two.
<V1k1ng> well we're ok now
<V1k1ng> anyway...
<reindeer> Right on.
<V1k1ng> isn't there usually a splash screen between grub and logon, with the progress bar looking thing?
<V1k1ng> because i don't see that, I see nothing
<V1k1ng> it just sort of sits for a long time, plucks at the hard drive and then finally goes to the logon
<reindeer> Yes, there should be a progress bar between the grub and splash. You working with a normal PC or the Mac PPC architecture?
<V1k1ng> so i have to wonder if something is wrong with how my system is booting that splash screen
<V1k1ng> yup, PC
<V1k1ng> it is the last bug I have
<reindeer> I'm running on a Mac PPC G4 with Edgy loaded. This must be an ongoing bug since I am experiencing the same issue. Have you attempted to defrag your drive for bad sectors?
<V1k1ng> this is the only thing that looks remotely like a solution      http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=580903&highlight=slow+boot
<V1k1ng> Yeah, I just reformatted before installing earlier tonight
<reindeer> Kewl. I'll definetely hook this link up in Firefox. There is some code as you scroll down the page. The claim is when the code is copied/ pasted into the terminal, it speeds up the boot time. Let me know if the code works. I'm going to give it a shot, just the same, just for kicks.
<reindeer> Is there a way I am able to overcome the upgrading issues I am experiencing from Edgy to Feisty? Is there any code available I am able to mod for the PPC architecture to make the upgrade to feisty a success?
<V1k1ng> everyone recommends a clean install
<V1k1ng> ubuntu isn't meant to be upgraded
<V1k1ng> it's sort of ubuntu's achilles heal
<reindeer> Ain't that the truth( hehe ).
<V1k1ng> mepis and pclinuxos are designed to updated once they are installed
<reindeer> For the clean install, you have to down the images from a mirror, verify the MD5 sums b4 the burn, and burn 'em( I recommend K3B for the burn ) on separate CD-Rs, and install.
<reindeer> Immediately go into you terminal to hook up the code to speed up your boot time( making mods as necessary ), and see what happens. Hope for the best, expect nothing less:)
<V1k1ng> yup, i just installed
<V1k1ng> i've installed like 15 distros in the past few days
<reindeer> I've attempted YDL( Yellow Dog Linux ) on my G4 from a burned DVD-R image. Wouldn't install correctly. Came back to Xubuntu/ Ubuntu due to the immediate online support:)
<V1k1ng> if pclinuxos had an official gnome branch, i might switch
<reindeer> I've set my burned images to bootable prior to burning on k3b. xfburn wouldn't even touch it:(
<reindeer> I do agree, Viking. I like the choices between Gnome and KDE. However, I prefer Xfce.
<reindeer> Xfce is cleaner while utilizing sys resources like the Mac OSX set to HFS+( Extended Hiearchial File System ).
<reindeer> Let me know how the code loads up for you. I'm going invisible for the eve. God bless.
<V1k1ng> no i like xfce a lot too
<V1k1ng> but i like running compiz
<V1k1ng> ok
<V1k1ng> take care
<reindeer> You too. G'eve, mate.
<sugardrunk> little poll here: which audio / seq / tracker software are you people using and prefer?
<sugardrunk> I enjoyed LMMS and ALDRIN for a long time now, but still figuring out ardour, rosegarden and jack + midi connectivity
<sugardrunk> how the connections work, in particular and is there a midi support from for example, hydrogen to ardour/rosegarden
<ere4si> I use vnc to connect to a headless server running xubuntu and everytime I open thunar for example it shuts straight away. It will stay open and usable on the second opening. Is there something I've missed in the settings? This is wearing thin real quick!
<TheSheep> ere4si: check the logs
<ere4si> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kwhk> i have a seemingly Flash problem with Firefox.  i posted it onto ubuntuforums but still couldn't solve the problem.  Any one here can help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604593
<ere4si> TheSheep: I have been trying to paste the last lines from /var/crash/_usr_bin_xfdesktop.1000.crash as they look like someone got a crayon and drew a line through them - covering them and making them unreadable - but the cpu goes to 100% and can't copy and paste...:(
<ere4si> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45203/ -
<TheSheep> ere4si: ?
<ere4si> TheSheep: you need to go to the second block of text and scroll to the bottom
<TheSheep> ere4si: and?
<ere4si> TheSheep: at the bottom are the lines that are covered - in mousepad they look like a crayon was dragged over them - never seen that before?
<TheSheep> ere4si: they look normally for me, just very long
<TheSheep> ere4si: they might wrap and overlap if you have older pango
<ere4si> TheSheep: ok - am using feisty? it shows in the white text block under the brown text block here
<ere4si> nautilus just died on me - nothing but probs since opening that file - off to reboot
<aspekt_ratio> hey all.... just installed xubuntu 7.10 and after install I got "GRUB
<aspekt_ratio> and only that
<aspekt_ratio> i had the Fedora bootloader (grub also) before installatino
<aspekt_ratio> i also didn't found on the installation app where to manually configure grub settings ..it just installed it
<methods[laptop]> is there a place to past images ?
<methods[laptop]> paste
<methods[laptop]> i just had to add icons to my taskbar because xubuntu was completely unconfigured
<methods[laptop]> was it because my user home directory was not created xubuntu and instaed by kubuntu is that why i didn't get a default xubuntu desktop ?
<methods[laptop]> i hate #ubuntu channel... id rather sit here and wait a day for an answer than watch my text fly off the screen constantly
<vinze> methods[laptop], what was your question?
<methods[laptop]> was it because my user home directory was not created xubuntu and instaed by kubuntu is that why i didn't get a default xubuntu desktop ?
<methods[laptop]> i had like a empty task bar floating on my desk i had to completely setup my desktop and i nkow xfce would not come like that by default
<vinze> methods[laptop], no, it's definitely not the way it should be :P
<vinze> methods[laptop], but I don't think it's because of Kubuntu
<vinze> methods[laptop], I did have a similar problem before when my hard drive was full
<methods[laptop]> no
<methods[laptop]> i didn't install off the cd
<methods[laptop]> i just installed xubuntu-desktop on top of kubuntu
<methods[laptop]> and thats why
<methods[laptop]> also an ubuntu issue i have is my tty's appear to be blown up and dont fit on the screen...
<brick__> do you know if its possible to run google sketchup on linux somehow ?
<brick__> iknow picasa uses wine,, isnt it possible to get sketchup working the same way ?
<vinze> brick__, I believe it's not
<vinze> But let me check
<vinze> Hmm, OK, seems like someone got it to work
<vinze> brick__, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=6842
<brick__> thx... ill check:P
<methods[laptop]> yes you can use it
<methods[laptop]> i remember reading
<methods[laptop]> hey why doesn't someone start packaging certain seperate embedded wines for applications... like woudln't it be great to download a drop in solution for google earth that has its own provena nd stable wine for that app... or like a visio version of wine which asks me for the visio cd... since the new wine doesn't work with visio
<kwhk> what is the version of your firefox? seems that xubuntu doesn't update third party applications automatically. the "update firefox" option in my firefox is dimmed.  do i miss anything?
<vinze> kwhk, Firefox only receives security updates
<vinze> kwhk, I remember that before, there was one upstream (Firefox) security update that only applied to Windows, so Xubuntu's didn't get updated
<kwhk> vinze, so xubuntu presents firefox from being updated automatically.  probably and other applications.  the only way is to update them manually by installing new versions?
<vinze> kwhk, if no update of Firefox is available then it is not necessary to update it
<kwhk> vinze, but the latest FF should be 2.0.0.9.  but the one on my xubuntu is 2.0.0.8.
<vinze> kwhk, let me check the release notes, I'm sure those are only fixes for Windows security flaws
<vinze> kwhk, the only major issue is about crashes on Windows PCs
<kwhk> vinze, thanks. in general, is it that xubuntu will take care of the software updates? for example, i installed gnumeric.
<vinze> kwhk, Xubuntu will take care of updates, but *security updates only*
<vinze> So when a new version is released that adds new features (e.g. Firefox 3) you will *not* be updated
<vinze> Unless you upgrade to a newer version of Xubuntu
<kwhk> vinze, got it. thanks.
<kwhk> vinze, then, if i want, i need to download it and install it myself.
<vinze> kwhk, yes, but that is not recommended as you now have a central place to manage your software (i.e. Add/Remove... and Synaptic Package Manager)
<kwhk> vinze, for the purpose of better integration into the O/S?
<vinze> kwhk, yes, and easy installation/uninstallation without breaking other software
<vinze> kwhk, *and*, of course, for automatically receiving security updates ;-)
<Xacarith> Any one know anything about this issue    socket.gaierror: (-5, 'No address associated with hostname')
<kwhk> vinze, but in that case, users will not have the newest features of these applications, if they are not related to any security issue.
<vinze> kwhk, yes, that is true
<vinze> kwhk, but new features can also introduce new bugs, which would again require more updates
<kwhk> vize, of course.
<vinze> kwhk, and now imagine how one would go about handling all those if they had to update each application manually :P
<vinze> kwhk, now, one just has to wait the period between the latest update of a certain application and the next release of Xubuntu
<kwhk> vinze, sure.
<vinze> kwhk, though on the other hand, some times third-party individuals make their own updates packages you can install, for example, getdeb.net now has an updated package of Rhythmbox
<kwhk> vinze, i'm new.  so how can i install to my box, assuming that i've installed the older version?
<vinze> kwhk, install what?
<kwhk> vinze, the package of Rhythmbox
<vinze> kwhk, have you already downloaded it?
<kwhk> no.
<kwhk> vinze, no.
<vinze> kwhk, first, you go to http://www.getdeb.net/
<vinze> kwhk, there you search for Rhythmbox
<kwhk> vinze, yes, i saw it.
<vinze> kwhk, btw, I just see in the comments there: "Be warned, a ton of plugins are missing in this build."
<vinze> kwhk, anyway, you see Download:   rhythmbox  (5.2 Mb)
<kwhk> vinze, yes.
<vinze> kwhk, click that, and select "Open with GDebi Package Installer"
<kwhk> vinze, ok.
<vinze> kwhk, then, it's basically just clicking "Install", it will install and then you can close the window and you'll find it in the menu :)
<kwhk> vinze, thanks a lot.
<vinze> kwhk, no problem :)
<EhPrettyEasy> l0l hi guys
<EhPrettyEasy> y the fak this command not work
<EhPrettyEasy> sudo-apt getchicken moparscape
<EhPrettyEasy> ???11+1+1one+
<Ilikekeke> hlo
<Ilikekeke> hlo
<EhPrettyEasy> SOMEONE ANSWER
<EhPrettyEasy> FUCKING NOOBS
<EhPrettyEasy> OR WE DCC THIS CHANEL
<EhPrettyEasy> WITH c0cks
<Ilikekeke> I did sudo apt-get moarsap v1337
<Ilikekeke> r not wrk
<Ilikekeke> O BTW
<Ilikekeke> HELLO:
<Ilikekeke> Twinkletoes rhavenn hfsdo evil_tech beblour_ totalwormage Eagle_101 whyking_ JohanSalim bigfuzzyjesus HiuCD Ow1 joakim_ brick__ daurn neozen sparr_w gnomefreak PriceChild MatBoy luisbg rob sylvander_ reindeer snook3r magic_ninja Casey relapse aanderse R[a]ndom nalioth eldenz sjefen6 mindframe- shadebug eteran kikr nixternal T` squirrelpimp Super_BQ Quetzalcoatl crimsun ubuntulog mindframe_ emdash PeckaH -wraund k^^ zoredache distrotubux c
<totalwormage> go to hell
<EhPrettyEasy> totalwormage
<Ilikekeke> totalwormage, you know what I am?
<EhPrettyEasy> u help
<EhPrettyEasy> how do we instal moparscape
<EhPrettyEasy> on the anus
<EhPrettyEasy> edubuntu
<EhPrettyEasy> FAK LOL
<EhPrettyEasy> A!?!?!?!?!
<totalwormage> !ops
<Ilikekeke> But why is sudo apt-get install moparscape
<Ilikekeke> not working
<EhPrettyEasy> Hi stork
<Ilikekeke> Or it's not on the list?
<totalwormage> wouldn't know
<Ilikekeke> Also do you know if it's possible to get an IRC client?
<Ilikekeke> Sorry, I'm new :)
<nalioth> hi y'all
<nixternal> thanks nalioth, not on the list in here
<Ilikekeke> Hello
<nalioth> nixternal: not on what list?
<nixternal> ops
<nixternal> all i could do is watch
<totalwormage> Ilikekeke: there are lots of irc clients around. like irssi, xchat
<totalwormage> you probably would like xchat
<nalioth> i'm just wondering who ran to the staff
<nalioth> instead of running to #ubuntu-ops
<Greeny_> HiuCD, was anyone in here spamming recently?
<nalioth> Greeny_: "spamming" ?
<Greeny_> well
<Greeny_> someone in a channel on another net claimed they were annoying you guys
<Greeny_> so before i ban him
<nixternal> Greeny_: yes
<Ilikekeke> totalwormage, mIRC?
<Ilikekeke> what is irssi by the way
<Greeny_> an irc client
<nalioth> Greeny_: i'd not call it 'spamming' more like misbehaving
<Ilikekeke> Which is better, xchat or irssi
<Ilikekeke> and which is easier to get
<totalwormage> mirc is a windows client
<Ilikekeke> I forgot that :p
<totalwormage> nothing is better
<totalwormage> everyone has his own taste
<Ilikekeke> True
<Greeny_> ok thanks
<totalwormage> xchat has a gui, graphical interface like mirc
<totalwormage> irssi is text-based
<Ilikekeke> Ok, thanks :)
<totalwormage> just do a 'sudo apt-get install xchat' :P
<Ilikekeke> I'll do it :)
<Ilikekeke> Let me turn the computer on :)
<Ilikekeke> Hmm, computer is a bit slow today.
<slow-motion> hi
<Ilikekeke> hi
<Ahmuck> i noticed on the alternate cd that ltsp server was an option.  i assume that this works like edubuntu's ltsp server setup, as in turn key
<Pres-Gas> Whew, #ubuntu is hoppin'.
<evil_tech> i get lost when im in there
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, evil_tech, I don't watch it that closely and then I got lost in about 5 min.
<evil_tech> even with all the traffic though they still mangae to help most folks it seems
<Ahmuck> i noticed on the alternate cd that ltsp server was an option.  i assume that this works like edubuntu's ltsp server setup, as in turn key
<evil_tech> dunno what an ltsp server even is so...
<Ahmuck> linux terminal server project - one server, many clients
<Pres-Gas> Ahmuck, it is the same package because they come from the same repos
<Ahmuck> Pres-Gas: as i understand it, edubuntu is a turn key system, i've tired the ltsp on ubuntu and the setup is not hte same
<Pres-Gas> turn key?
 * Pres-Gas wonders if there is some additional packaes related to edubuntu that make it easier, but if a package is available on one system, it tends to be available on another
<slow-motion> n8
<jeems> could someone answer for me, a potentially silly question?
<evil_tech> sure
<jeems> ok then. Why does alt-left/right/up/down produce D/C/A/B in terminal windows?
<jeems> I have alt+left and right assigned to two mouse buttons for foreward/backward in firefox, thunar, etc. but it just results in a D/C in terminal.
<jeems> I bougnt meta-left and meta-right in irssi to next/previous window, hoping to be able to switch windows with the mouse, but no go.
<jeems> is there some way to uh fix this
<jeems> It's worked before, but I just recently reinstalled and have no idea what's different now.
<evil_tech> have no clue how to configure the terminal or irssi
<evil_tech> i still have to manually connect to the servers when i run it :)
<jeems> it's easy once you get the hang of it :)
<jeems> the binds are fine, since esc-left//right work fine. but alt does now. oh well.
<jeems> I bet in a few weeks, it'll randomly make itself work
<evil_tech> or someone will be in here that can fix it
<jeems> yep.
<evil_tech> wow esc and arrows does move to different windows
<evil_tech> and here i am always pressing esc and number keys
<jeems> what does alt+arrows do?
<evil_tech> d c a b
<jeems> hm.
<evil_tech> DACB
<evil_tech> wierd
<jm1> wow x hates me
<evil_tech> why is that
<jeems> switched to a tty and back and it was blackscreen, and then no hotkeys worked. so I had to reboot via power button.
<evil_tech> wow you werent kidding
<jeems> it happens all the time. similar things
<jeems> mostly when going to/coming from fullscreen in something like a ogl visualisation or ogl game. heck even wine games do it.
<jeems> no fun. so I just try and avoid such situations
<evil_tech> hmm games never seem to work well with x except for little one
<evil_tech> like tetris and such
<jeems> actually anything that goes real fullscreen fucks it up, now I think about it. videos and whatnot are fine though.
<Pumpernickel> What video driver are you using?
<jeems> propriatary nvidia ones. latest legacy ones. am on a gf4
<evil_tech> boy lot of netsplits
<malaeum> hello. I just installed xubuntu on an old laptop hoping to breathe some life into this machine as I cannot afford a new one at this point in time. For the most part the experience has been very positive. I was just wondering if there is any sort of integration of power saving functions into xubuntu. As of now when I try and put the machine into "standby" it hard locks. I would idealy like to set the machine to go into standby when the 
<evil_tech> how old is old? does it use APM or ACPI
<malaeum> evil_tech: to be honest, I do not know off hand. I just got it yesterday. Its a P3 700mhz system, so I'd guess that its 6 or 7 years old.
<malaeum> I do assume that at least has APM and most likely ACPI
<malaeum> Just not sure how to check, never had a laptop before so I've never really made use of either feature too much.
<evil_tech> i would google your laptop model and see if others have had a similar problem and if a workaround or fix was found
<malaeum> well it had XP on it when I got it and it did go into standby in XP
<malaeum> just not sure how to tell xubuntu to behave that way.
<evil_tech> just cause xp can do it doesnt necessarily mean that xubuntu can
<evil_tech> whats the model
<malaeum> Latitude L400
<malaeum> evil_tech: I don't even see any ACPI stuff in xubuntu's config. I do not have very much experience with XFCE4 and I cannot find any sort of place where I would configure the behavior. I know where to find such things in KDE and I could most likely in gnome as well. Just not sure where I should be looking here. I think I have looked through all of the settings.
<malaeum> I am finding some issues with the ACPI stuff that explains my inability to make proper use of standby mode. But it doesn't even attempt to when I close the lid, right now it just turns the screen of and thats it, still running full on.
<evil_tech> just a minute. let me boot up to xubuntu and ill see if i can find
<evil_tech> my guess is that xubuntu didnt turn acpi on either because your laptop doesnt have it or because its right on the cut off as far as age
<evil_tech> brb
<evil_tech> so i apparently installed ubuntu in my xubuntu partition :\
<malaeum> ouch
<malaeum> lol, well does ubuntu support this stuff? I mean I can install ubuntu and then run xfce
<malaeum> I just didnt see any support for it but as you said, might just be disabled on my machine
<evil_tech> yes it doesn
<evil_tech> does*
<evil_tech> my guess is its turned off
<evil_tech> im pretty sure that the lat l400 didnt have acpi
<malaeum> well I think it does, one second, I'll show you what I am reading...
<malaeum> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-423251.html
<evil_tech> it should say something at boot about it
<malaeum> the last post there seems pretty knowledgeable
<malaeum> well let me check dmesg
<malaeum> nevermind
<malaeum> seems xubuntu doesn't use it.
<evil_tech> it does when the harware support is there
<malaeum> for dmesg, that requires hardware support?
<evil_tech> no not for dmesg for acpi stuff
<malaeum> oh, sure.
<malaeum> well it seems that others with the L400 are talking about ACPI stuffs on the forums.
<evil_tech> bios update maybe?
#xubuntu 2007-11-21
<evil_tech> darn i found an l400 in my shop but its missing screen :P
<malaeum> well its got a vga port on the back.
<malaeum> Well I can look into the BIOS update, but I don't have a floppy drive for this. I know there is a way to hack it onto a USB drive though.
<malaeum> But even then he mentions a fix w/o the need to update
<malaeum> So I guess I can try that, I think it was a kernel option during bootup
<malaeum> now I have been having a completely seperate issue. I cannot get tzdata to configure properly and as such its preventing me from installing applications as dpkg needs ot
<malaeum> I have tried purging and reinstalling, but when I reinstall it fails b/c of tzdata being configured incorrectly.
<malaeum> but I just uninstalled it
<malaeum> But thats something I am working on on my own, unless this a known issue with a quick fix
<malaeum> ok well thanks for the help, I am going to go and eat some dinner
<LastLemming> hi
<asathoor> hi - I have xubuntu on an old pc - it freezes randomly
<asathoor> i think it's a hw problem, but how can I detect what it is...
<asathoor> ?
<zach__> I'm finding that my fresh install of xubuntu isn't shutting down on my dell laptop
<zach__> I had similar problems on a previous install with regular ubuntu (gnome) both 7.10
<zach__> i didn't find a whole lot googling around... so I wonder if any of you had any ideas?
<TheSheep> zach__: see the top of 'dmesg | less'
<TheSheep> zach__: is there anything about disabling acpi?
<yellowbox> hi i'm having some boot problems
<yellowbox> it's only the second or third time i've rebooted since installing
<yellowbox> and it hangs on "starting up"
<zach__> i grepped for acpi... enabled
<yellowbox> goes through the whole splash screen, progress bar fills up, but then it sits forever on "starting up..."
<zach__> yellowbox, sounds like we both need a verbose startup/shutdown
<yellowbox> i tried the boot menu and the non-quiet one
<yellowbox> didnt see anything funky
<yellowbox> not that i'd know
<yellowbox> but it does seem to ask for a login on a command line before it all goes away and back to "starting up" forever
<yellowbox> of course i'm not a quick enough typer to get it in before it disappears
<zach__> google show anything?
<yellowbox> i searched all over the freakin net for an answer
<yellowbox> ergo, here i am
<yellowbox> noob and all
<yellowbox> i'm moderately techie but new to linux
<zach__> yeah I'm in a similar boat
<zach__> I know a bit of linux but not everything so any problem I see... google and irc
<yellowbox> i booted from the livecd and am wading through the grub folder to figure out what any of it means and if any of it's f'ed up
<yellowbox> but near as i can tell, nothing's corrupted or too weird
<yellowbox> wtf?
<yellowbox> will anyone take pity?
<zach__> the linux gods are cruel
<zach__> i've been smote many times
<yellowbox> i should never have shut it down in the first place, but i just wanted to install a new fan
<yellowbox> grrr
<yellowbox> is there anyone here answering or is the room afk
<zach__> have you tried a failsafe boot?
<zach__> different kernel. etc etc.
<yellowbox> a who?
<yellowbox> it worked once or twice before, i swear
<zach__> when you're just starting boot whatever boot manager grub will allow you to try a different boot setup
<yellowbox> oh i tried the command line
<zach__> it's there so that ideally you can always boot at the very least... an older kernel and config to get the box up
<yellowbox> worked fine
<zach__> but you said you didn't have time to input your login info?
<yellowbox> no, thats on a standard boot
<zach__> hmmm
<yellowbox> it says Yellowbox Login: for a few secs before disappearing
<yellowbox> Yellowbox being the name of the computer, obviously
<yellowbox> what's recovery mode>
<yellowbox> or, alternatively, how do i boot teh gui from teh command line once i get there
<_zach_> i used to know that command...
<_zach_> i think for gnome it's gdm
<_zach_> for xfce...
<_zach_> i'll ask google
<yellowbox> using what search term
<yellowbox> i tried
<_zach_> maybe if you startx it'll start the display manager too...
<_zach_> this is just a stab in the dark
<yellowbox> it says, in part, "screens found, but none have a usable configuration"
<_zach_> maybe x is misconfigured?
<yellowbox> ooh, ya know what? i hit gdm and it did the exact same behavior that i see on my faulty startup
<yellowbox> flashed away three times, gave me british pound signs across the top of the screen, and now only shows the first line on the command line screen and its frozen
<_zach_> agh
<_zach_> i'd say try dmesg... but it froze
<yellowbox> yeah rebooting back to the command line
<_zach_> maybe it's a video card issue
<yellowbox> boo humbug
<slliness> can anyone please tell me what the weather applet is in xfce since I only have a ubuntu machine around me right now, it is the one in the add applets to panel
<_zach_> bad driver or something
<yellowbox> never had a problem before
<slliness> what it is called
<_zach_> slliness, try xfce4-weather-plugin.
<_zach_> that's the package at least
<_zach_> yellowbox, is this a fresh xubuntu install or an upgrade to gusty?
<slliness> _zach_, I dont have a xfce environment with me right now
<slliness> oh
<yellowbox> fresh gutsy
<yellowbox> this puppy's only a couple weeks old
<slliness> _zach_, since xfce uses a bit of gnome do you think I could install this in gnome
<slliness> ?
<_zach_> slliness, worth a shot
<_zach_> yellowbox, do you have an ati card?
<slliness> tis a very good applet was only wrong once in a year
<yellowbox> i have no card
<yellowbox> it's a via epia board
<_zach_> yellowbox, uhhhhh onboard?
<_zach_> yellowbox, so what's it using for video?
<yellowbox> the video out on the back panel
<_zach_> yellowbox, lspci and look for something involving video
<yellowbox> vga compatible controller
<slliness> _zach_, thanks :)
<yellowbox> via tech vt8623 apollo cle266 integrated castlerock
<MatBoy> someone using eclipse here for PHP-development ?
<yellowbox> i swear it worked fine before i rebooted
<_zach_> yellowbox, i'm getting the feeling you need to fix the xorg.conf... maybe use dpkg to build a new default?  i'm not sure
<_zach_> MatBoy, I've run eclipse for java if that makes a difference
<MatBoy> _zach_, it's developed for that
<MatBoy> nah let me try it
<MatBoy> I still love dreamweaver :P
<yellowbox> so does xubuntu use gdm as the login/desktop?
<_zach_> xfce is the window manager
<_zach_> so I want to say no
<_zach_> but I could be wrong
<_zach_> jk
<_zach_> it does
<_zach_> i just went to configure the login window
<yellowbox> so its gdm that's freaking out on me
<_zach_> "/usr/sbin/gdmsetup"
<_zach_> could very well be
<_zach_> but x wasn't starting because it said something wasn't configured
<_zach_> maybe see if there's a log or some way to boot verbose to keep track of things
<yellowbox> right, startx says "(EE) via(0): no valid modes found"
<yellowbox> then it says no usable screens found
<yellowbox> come on, google, feeeeeed meeeeee
<_zach_> little shop of horrors... heh
<yellowbox> zach, i love you
<yellowbox> you are the mackdaddy
<yellowbox> xorg.conf was indeed f'ed up
<yellowbox> google led me to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<yellowbox> and that beautiful baby got me my yellowbox back
<yellowbox> much love, zach
<yellowbox> may the linux gods smile upon you
<_zach_> now maybe my shutdown will function :-\
<_zach_> yellowbox, linux troubleshooting is just a lot of deductive reasoning
<yellowbox> i didnt even know what startx was/is
<_zach_> now you do
<yellowbox> now i do
<_zach_> oh two little pointers
<yellowbox> please
<_zach_> if you ever need to restart your window manager
<_zach_> ctrl + alt + backspace
<_zach_> that's one i shouldve learned earlier than I did
<yellowbox> interesting
<_zach_> and it's nice to go into your display manager and set a keyboard shortcut for a terminal window
<_zach_> it can make life a lot easier when you're running around command line a lot
<yellowbox> which i try not to do
<yellowbox> but thanks
<_zach_> sometimes its unavoidable
<_zach_> and a lot of times... it's more powerful
<yellowbox> thanks for the help, champ
<yellowbox> now its time to pull the head off it and let my server fly while i jet home for thanksgiving
<yellowbox> peace out, linux homies
<daurnimator> wwhat shirt do I wear?
<daurnimator> wrong window
<_zach_> the one with a penguin on it
<FangLiger> hello
<_zach_> yo
<FangLiger> so could someone here help me out a little
<_zach_> problem?
<FangLiger> ummm kinda, it's more that i have xubuntu installed on my laptop, and it seems to take forever to boot up, it just sits at a black screen for about 10minutes and then starts the xserver at the log on screen
<FangLiger> i don't know enough about xubuntu/ubuntu to know wether or not this is just the nature of the program or there is something going on that's not supposed to be
<_zach_> i'd think 10 minutes is a bit long
<_zach_> I'm personally having trouble on my laptop with a shutdown that either takes too long or doesn't shut down
<_zach_> i haven't given it long enough to figure out if it's just slow
<_zach_> blackscreen's on me and then I just say screw it and power down manually
<FangLiger> ah so you give it the finger
<FangLiger> lol
<_zach_> pretty much
<_zach_> i'd like to get a verbose readout of the shutdown/startup
<kwhk> _zach_, what's your shutdown problem?
<_zach_> but i can't seem to figure it out
<_zach_> kwhk: it just doesn't
<_zach_> it goes to a black screen and sits there
<_zach_> i've never given it longer than a minute or 2 before powering down manually tho
<kwhk> _zach_, do u see the splash page?
<pussfeller> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_zach_> kwhk, see I turned off the splash in grub... but now there's just nothing
<pussfeller> playing movies on a p2 400mhz with no choppiness
<pussfeller> xvids even
<_zach_> pussfeller, you serious?
<kwhk> _zach_, previously i also need to push the power button to turn it off after seeing the splash screen sitting there.
<kwhk> _azch_, then some gurus here told me ways to resolve it.
<pussfeller> yeah zach
<pussfeller> its got a mx400 in it tho, that helps
<kwhk> _zach_, previously i had acpi=off.  they told me to change it to acpi=force.
<pussfeller> they might be the old divx
<pussfeller> but still
<pussfeller> its only got 128 ram :(
<_zach_> kwhk, in grub?
<_zach_> pussfeller, if it's playing vids with those specs i see no reason for a ": (" i'd expect more ":-O"
<kwhk> _zach_, yes, in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_zach_> kwhk, i searched thru it and acpi isn't in there even for acpi=off
<_zach_> kwhk, any specific locaton it should be in?
<kwhk> _zach_, another option is simply to remove the acpi=off.  but it works after i changed it to "force"
<kwhk> on the "kernel" line.
<_zach_> next reboot we'll see
<pussfeller> its pretty slow zach, other wise, even with xubuntu
<pussfeller> but... it works
<hal9k2010> hello  all
<kwhk> hi
<_zach_> "will now halt" and hangs
<_zach_> even after putting in acpi forced
<hal9k2010> hello all i am a less than 24 hrs old xubuntu user... need some help finding a good place to learn  how to use the comand interface
<hal9k2010> :-P
<_zach_> google something along the lines of "bash cheat sheet"
<hal9k2010> cool  thanks
<_zach_> there's one-page lists of THE most common commands
<_zach_> stuff you'll use pretty often
<_zach_> the rest you just kinda pick up here and there as needed
<_zach_> oh
<_zach_> one that you'll always use
<_zach_> "man"
<_zach_> opens manuals
<_zach_> for instance "man man" will open the manual on reading manuals
<_zach_> take it from there
<hal9k2010> last nite i spend 3 hrs triying to install flash player...  it was not fun
<_zach_> oof
<_zach_> google will be your best friend
<kwhk> _zach_, sorry that it doesn't work for u. it works for me.
<_zach_> kwhk, i'll keep searching
<hal9k2010> i used a live cd of a old distro of ubuntu and it was easy because did all the installing for me
<hal9k2010> now i am using xubuntu installed and it is been  an adventure
<_zach_> xubuntu is kinda minimalist
<_zach_> but ubuntu and xubuntu and debian all use apt
<hal9k2010> ok explain
<_zach_> apt-get install someprogram
<hal9k2010> so xubuntu is a small version
<_zach_> kinda
<_zach_> it uses a different window manager than the regular ubuntu
<hal9k2010> i was under the impresion it was only the desktop enviroment that change ...
<_zach_> so the thing that keeps track of windows and makes a start bar for you
<_zach_> wait I'm probably wrong
<hal9k2010> so i can use  kde in xubuntu ?
<_zach_> i think xubuntu uses the gnome desktop manager...
<hal9k2010> xfce
<_zach_> i'm confusing myself
<_zach_> long story short
<_zach_> you can use gnome and kde and xfce all on the same box
<_zach_> you just have to install them
<hal9k2010> cool  i want to lear that  lol
<_zach_> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" for kde I think
<_zach_> but that's like... a 250 meg install
<hal9k2010> so it will slow my old laptop ?
<hal9k2010> i am using a dell lattitude 750 mhz  512megs ram  and is fery fast here with xubuntu
<_zach_> the bigger window managers can be kinda bloated
<_zach_> i'm using xubuntu on a dual core 1.7 ghz
<hal9k2010> nice
<_zach_> and I've known people to use xfce on much faster rigs merely because it's more lightweight
<_zach_> and i'd think xubuntu would aim towards a more lightweight program install as well... i think my regular ubuntu install came with more packages installed by default
<_zach_> average xubuntu user probably wants lighter weight
<_zach_> etc. etc.
<hal9k2010> yes i notice that
<hal9k2010> the ubuntu cd i was using had everything
<hal9k2010> so all this thing about debian ... fedora...mandriva etc etc  are they all the same ?
<_zach_> ehhhhhh
<_zach_> new to linux entirely I presume then eh?
<_zach_> long story short... yes... but kinda
<_zach_> they all run the linux kernel
<_zach_> maintained by linus torvalds
<hal9k2010> yep i am a old mac user (pre mac/ intel )
<_zach_> you're a distant cousin then :-P
<_zach_> macos is based off bsd I think
<_zach_> which split from the whole unix type thing a long time ago
<hal9k2010> the mac os x  yes
<_zach_> linux unix bsd
<_zach_> it's a lot of info
<_zach_> i'd recommend trolling wikipedia
<_zach_> but each distro is different
<_zach_> they all have a linux kernel but the programs they run are different
<hal9k2010> but the basic stuff is the same no matter what flavor... right ?
<_zach_> pretty much
<zenrox> actualy the programs ar bacikly the same but have differnt versions or moded to work with out that flavor of linux was modded
<_zach_> you'd be able to run the same things on all
<_zach_> they just come with their own prepackaged/preconfigured
<_zach_> ubuntu is nice because it uses apt
<_zach_> which was developed for debian
<hal9k2010> apt ?
<_zach_> you just apt-get install and bam it's there
<_zach_> you can install programs real easy
<zenrox> + all its dependices
<_zach_> they're pre-built
<_zach_> dependencies are taken care of
<_zach_> you just say "oh I'd like to install foo and... bar"
<_zach_> "sudo apt-get install foo bar"
<_zach_> you now have foo and bar and they should just work
<_zach_> otherwise you'd have to compile source for it and its dependencies... etc. etc.
<hal9k2010> ok for example...  i i am having some problems with xf media, it plays mpegs but no sound
<zenrox> mediubuntu.org??
<hal9k2010> and cant play windows media files
<zenrox> and get w32codecs and libdvdcss
<_zach_> i've always been a fan of vlc
<zenrox> me too
<hal9k2010> so i can use vlc here ?
<_zach_> i use it for most video viewing
<zenrox> yes you can
<_zach_> it's not working on my computer right now
<_zach_> but it's a driver issue
<zenrox> sudo apt-get install wxvlc
<_zach_> ati is just SOOOOO MUCH FUN
<zenrox> love my nvidia fx series
<_zach_> *grumble*
<zenrox> hehehe
<hal9k2010> so if i copy and past that and go to terminal it will get it for me and do the install ?
<zenrox> yes
<hal9k2010> let me try brb
<zenrox> if you have the universe reposotary enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list
<_zach_> my install of xubuntu did out of the box
<zenrox> mine didnt
<zenrox> but then agine i am still running feisty
<_zach_> maybe it's because I installed over a prior install of ubuntu?
<_zach_> idk
<_zach_> i'm running gusty
<_zach_> for better or for worse
<zenrox> gutsy dont like my dvd burrnner
<_zach_> gusty don't like me
<daurnimator> I don't like you
<daurnimator> :P
 * _zach_ cries
<hal9k2010> so if i use vlc it will fix the no sound in mpegs and will play wmf ?
<_zach_> assuming your sound works otherwise... and it was codec related before.... yes
<hal9k2010> ok downloading pkges
<gerro> hey guys is this still relevant to 7.10? http://hardware.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/10/30/1742258
<_zach_> is that the hdparm thing?
<_zach_> hard drive clicking?
<_zach_> the same guy who wrote that article wrote a followup
<_zach_> i guess one person in the comments on digg was an ubuntu developer
<_zach_> turns out they default to not managing with laptop-mode-tools
<_zach_> so it's determined by your bios/acpi
<_zach_> basically... hardware defaults
<_zach_> i still have to manually type "sudo hdparm -B 255 /dev/sda" on every boot... I thought reconfiguring laptop-mode-tools would work but i still get clicks
<hal9k2010> brb
<gerro> _zach_: well as I read further I highly doubt that affects me at all especially since I do that noatime thing in fstab
<gerro> and always keep my laptop plugged in
<kwhk> ***
<gerro> kwhk: %%%
<_zach_> ???
<gerro> _zach_: You have to pull the knob out to get it to start the other cycles. It won't start the Spin_Cycle until you close the lid, though. (lol)
<_zach_> oooooooooh
<_zach_> of course
<kwhk> sorry, fingers out of control :P
<_zach_> I just need to figure out how to configure Gentle_Cycle
<Genelyk> Hello
<gerro> Genelyk: wassup :D
<Genelyk> Ola
<Genelyk> español ?'
<gerro> si, muy mal habla espanol
<Genelyk> no importa yo tampoco  hablo bien el ingles
<_zach_> one of these days i should learn spanish
<Genelyk> uhmmm
<xubfanboy> back
<xubfanboy> this gerro sort of had network trouble (crappy rt wireless)
<xubfanboy> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Español por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, allí obtendrá mas ayuda.
<ScreaminIke> ... if i deleted my workspace switcher... how do i put it back on the panel?
<mmschnei> Hello, I just installed xubuntu on a laptop and now I would like to try and make use of its ACPI support. I don't see a shutdown/suspend/hibernate button anywhere, the only one I can see is "quit" which just logs me otu.
<mmschnei> ScreaminIke: right click on the panel, select add new item, and then its called "pager" I think
<mmschnei> yeah, thats the one, pager
<ScreaminIke> thx a ton. i guess i just can't read....
<mmschnei> np
<_zach_> okay... so I put acpi=force in grub and it rebooted successfully
<_zach_> then being the idiot I am... I decided to hit the bios and tinker
<_zach_> i found some setting involving power management for the hard drive decided I should turn it off
<_zach_> now it won't shut down proper
<_zach_> display hangs after saying "nework manager blah blah"
<_zach_> then i hear the hard drive disengage
<_zach_> never powers off
<_zach_> tried to turn the hard drive thing on... still no dice
<moodog> Morning all.
<thor_> where are the config files for mousepad stored? The recent files list is not being updated and I need to check the file permissions
<[chr0n0s]> any aplication/applet that wil give me multiple clocks(dif timezones) in xfce ?
<Pres-Gas> Good morrow, all.
<shadebug> would anybody here be willing to help me figure out why my wireless card isn't working? I've tried the howtos and faqs and have come up somewhat short
<shadebug> as it is I have an rt61 pci card which I can see in iwconfig and ipconfig and which seems to have found my access point, but I can't get any way for it to actually network with that access point
<shadebug> a somewhat related issue is that I can't figure out how to disable my wired network without just unplugging it
<Pres-Gas> shadebug, are you working with your nics via network manager?
<Pres-Gas> Oh, and what version of (X)ubuntu are you running?
<shadebug> I'm working through whatever i get when I go applications -> system -> network
<shadebug> and 7.10
<shadebug> from oct 27 says the iso
<Pres-Gas> ahhh, you should be seeing an icon near the clock that may look like two monitors
<Pres-Gas> Do you see that, shadebug?
<shadebug> nm-applet?
<Pres-Gas> indeed, yes
<shadebug> I have two of those for some reason...
<shadebug> I'm sure I didn't before
<shadebug> weird
<Pres-Gas> Hmmm...
<shadebug> either way, yes
<Pres-Gas> indeed
<shadebug> the menu from it gives me two tickboxes and an about
<Pres-Gas> Does each of them say different things when you hover the mouse over them?
<Pres-Gas> hover not click
<shadebug> nah, both say wired network
<shadebug> but the one of the tickboxes in both is enable wireless
<Pres-Gas> And I assume you are plugged in now?
<shadebug> the other is enable network
<Pres-Gas> That is correct
<shadebug> I am, but I'm doing this from a different computer, so i can unplug
<shadebug> when I disable network on one the other one does too, so i assume they're just the same thing
<Pres-Gas> How about restart the machine and see if your nm-applets reduce to 1 instance
<shadebug> lazy :D
<Pres-Gas> Tell me when you are back up.
<shadebug> gissa sec then
<Pres-Gas> I am not asking
<Pres-Gas> ;)
<shadebug> I'll unplug to see if automagic decides to work too
<Pres-Gas> Well, it may not since you have two instances...that is why I suggest the restart.
<shadebug> the wired network works beautifully
<Pres-Gas> As it should, the wireless can be tricky at times
<shadebug> yeah, especially since I have no antenna on the card, though the router is a foot away, so that shouldn't be a problem
<shadebug> ok, back up
<shadebug> pidgin is failing to connect
<shadebug> I have two instances of nm-applet
<shadebug> both disconnected
<shadebug> which makes sense since i unplugged it
<shadebug> pinged the router, network is unreachable
<Pres-Gas> Okay, now right click on one of them and see if wireless is checked
<shadebug> yep, wireless and networking are checked, connection information is greyed out
<Pres-Gas> If it is checked, left click on it and see if you have a listing of wireless networks
<shadebug> just unchecks it
<shadebug> though the two nm-applets appear to uncheck wireless independently of each other
<Pres-Gas> hmmm...I think we need to get that solved first
<shadebug> wait!
<shadebug> you meant left click on the icon
<Pres-Gas> yeah
<Pres-Gas> :)
<shadebug> it is showing my AP!
 * shadebug clicks
<Pres-Gas> okay...click on it
<shadebug> I have 2 nm-applets racing to connect it
<Pres-Gas> lol
<shadebug> they are swirling blue stuff
<Pres-Gas> that is good so far
<shadebug> is there not a console for this? fretting is much easier with lots of unintelligible text flying across the screen
<shadebug> damnit
<shadebug> disconnected icon again
<shadebug> and now it no longer shows my AP
<Pres-Gas> Okay, lets first get rid of the duped nm-applet
<shadebug> though connection information is no longer greyed out
<shadebug> even if all its IPs show 0.0.0.0
<shadebug> ok, let's do that
<shadebug> ps aux
<shadebug> whoops
<shadebug> wrong keyboard
<Pres-Gas> go to System->Preferences->Sessons
<Pres-Gas> Look for the tab that says "Startup Programs"
<shadebug> would applications -> settings -> sessions and startup settings work too?
<shadebug> I'm assuming not because that has bugger all options in it
<Pres-Gas> Umm...I think that is it
<Pres-Gas> lol
<Pres-Gas> hmmm
 * Pres-Gas is on ubuntu today not xubuntu
<shadebug> ahh
<shadebug> could it be in the xfce settings manager?
<shadebug> well that gives me the same as before, arse
<shadebug> sessions and startup here has a general tab and an advanced tab. general has display chooser on login, autosave session, prompt on logout, hibernate button and suspend button. Advanced has Launch gnome services, launch kde services and manage remote applications
<Pres-Gas> OKay then, here is what we do.
<Pres-Gas> ps ax|grep nm-applet
<Pres-Gas> kill one of the two processes you see.
<Pres-Gas> Restart the machine and make sure to check the box that says to save current session.
<shadebug> the one that just says --sm-disable or the one with a whole load of options?
<Pres-Gas> ooooooh
<Pres-Gas> rattle off all the options
<shadebug> --sm-config-prefix /nm-applet-mp9pTRG/ --sm cli... I need horizontal scroll on this terminal
 * shadebug greps it instead of just ps auxing
<shadebug> ok, --sm-client-id [insert whole load of numbers here] --screen 0
<zombie_monkey> I want to be able to use utf-8 in Terminal, and I installed luit; but it seem to me cleaner solution would be to change my locale to an utf-8 one, if that would do the job
<zombie_monkey> would that work? and if yes how?
<Pres-Gas> shadebug, I would kill that one.  I have always had just the --sm-disable one
<shadebug> Pres-Gas: I can live with that
<Pres-Gas> shadebug, make sure to save the session when restarting.  then lessee where we are at from there.
<shadebug> session saved
<shadebug> I'm going for a reboot, cos they're fun
<Pres-Gas> indeed
<shadebug> people must think I'm so hardcore with two keyboards on my lap
<shadebug> bwahahahaha
<zombie_monkey> shadebug, you're from #xkcd?
 * shadebug looks at the 3 instances of nm-applet in his dock
<shadebug> shadebug: yep, there aren't many other shadebugs around
<Pres-Gas> Ummm...that ain't right
<shadebug> the same two as before and one with no options
<shadebug> zombie_monkey: i would help you with your terminal problem but my solution would be to use xterm and just enable utf-8, but i have a feeling that's not the ubuntu way
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: you should have utf8 by default, unless you changed your locale
<zombie_monkey> I chose "no localisation" during installation
<shadebug> what if I just killall nm-applet and see what happens when i restart that session...
 * shadebug does that
<zombie_monkey> I didn't picka localization ebcause I couldn't find out what it's for
<Pres-Gas> Keep me postal on that, shadebug
<zombie_monkey> but apparently that means no utf-8 natively?
<shadebug> righty-ho
<zombie_monkey> i'm confused :)
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: what do you get when you type 'echo $LANG' in terminal?
<shadebug> I have 3 again, though now two of them have many options and one just has --sem-disable
<zombie_monkey> TheSheep: C
 * shadebug considers uninstalling nm-applet
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: ok, on the login screen, click on 'language' and select US English or something
<zombie_monkey> would that change anything important or cause
<zombie_monkey> problems for vim for example?
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: should be no problems for programs that are well written
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: vim supports utf8 just fine
<zombie_monkey> ok, i'll try
<zombie_monkey> I only get "Last Language" and "System default" as options, I suppose I need to install somethign from System -> Language support
<zombie_monkey> wow, that's a lot of useless stuff that was downloaded. and wtf, i don't even have openoffice installed...
<zombie_monkey> oh, it downloaded openoffice
<zombie_monkey> and spelling dictionaries for english
<zombie_monkey> oh, it's generating locales now. so that should work, but that's a lot of useless utff that was installed. there really should be a language-independent utf-8 enable locale...
<shadebug> I'm popping out for a bit, but feel free to let me know if anybody has any ideas as to my wifi/nm-applet issues
<zombie_monkey> well the good news is utf-8 works, the bad news is my toolbar is completely messed up and so are other settings
<zombie_monkey> but nothing really bad
<zombie_monkey> hm, well the alt combinations in finch don't work
<zombie_monkey> oh, they work, it just crashed
<TheSheep> %)
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: ubuntu uses utf8 by default, so everything is tested...
<zombie_monkey> yes, it seems the only problem is all program launchers got deleted
<zombie_monkey> i logged in with the old locale and some panel items are still here and otehrs are missing. so I'd advise you to be more careful about changing locales
<zombie_monkey> I still can't figure out how to add a quit button and I only use ctrl-alt-backspace
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: 'system action buttons' the plugin is called
<zombie_monkey> and firefox's quick serach thing doesn't work
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: you also have it in the menu
<zombie_monkey> no, it closes the panel
<zombie_monkey> all panels actually
<zombie_monkey> but nothing else
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: only if it wasn't started with xfce4-session
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: is this a xubuntu install at all?
<zombie_monkey> of course it is
<zombie_monkey> what else ?
<TheSheep> and you didn't do strange things with the X session files?
<zombie_monkey> I've done nothing of teh sort
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: this is gutsy?
<zombie_monkey> yes
 * TheSheep scratches his head
<zombie_monkey> i might just reinstall
<zombie_monkey> i guess...
<TheSheep> that'd be 'the windows way'
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: what if you created a new user?
<zombie_monkey> indeed, but it's obviously a bug so...
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: does it have all those problems too?
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: you can also change the global default locale in the system->language settings menu
<TheSheep> language support
<zombie_monkey> ok, i"ll try witha new user
<zombie_monkey> and I changed the gloabl default in system -> langauage support, let's see what happens. butI don't suppose this will bring bakc lost menu items...
<zombie_monkey> em, panle items
<zombie_monkey> well firefox's quick search now works, let's see what happens witha new user
<zombie_monkey> well the quit button still sin't working with a new user
<zombie_monkey> I think it's not launching teh same program?
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: what about the 'quit' in menu?
<zombie_monkey> what command should it execute, the quit button
<zombie_monkey> same
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: xfce4-panel -q
<zombie_monkey> actually no, now the one in the menu does nothing
<zombie_monkey> well I added a launcher for "xfce-panel -q" and I get "no such file ro directory, what path should I add?
<zombie_monkey> also "bash: xfce-panel: command not found"
<zombie_monkey> and wlan0 is missing from ifconfig and lsmod, but ndiswrapper is still running...
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: xfce4-panel
<zombie_monkey> oh ok
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: note the 4
<zombie_monkey> well that's what it does, it closes the panels, and does nothing else
<zombie_monkey> with a 4
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: looks like you don't have the session running for some reason, but I can't guess why
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: you logged in normally, using gdm, right?
<zombie_monkey> yes
<zombie_monkey> well I don't knwo waht it's called
<zombie_monkey> the normal login screen
<TheSheep> yes, it's gdm
<TheSheep> I'm baffled
<zombie_monkey> well I vaguely recall this happening before a year ago, maybe, to someone else's computer, but the quit button worked fine when re-added
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: you have free space on your disk?
<zombie_monkey> ooh, no! not on / . that's strange
<zombie_monkey> I should have a lot
<zombie_monkey> I have 622mb free and 0 available, according to system monitor
<zombie_monkey> I'm so sorry
<zombie_monkey> I copied a huge .tar archive a few days ago and forgot about it
<zombie_monkey> ... aand I'm not sure what to do now
<zombie_monkey> I mean after I feed space
<TheSheep> zombie_monkey: the missing launchers are also because of that, probably
<zombie_monkey> maybe I should reinstall the xfce packages?
<zombie_monkey> well I just logged in again and now the quit button works
<zombie_monkey> so that was the problem
<zombie_monkey> I'm so sorry for wasting your time
<zombie_monkey> I should have paid attention to how much sapce I have
<zombie_monkey> that's a problem with linux working too well, even when you've done somethigns tupid it still works fine :)
<zombie_monkey> and now I feel like an idiot and I'll avoid asking for help so much in the future
<TheSheep> argh
<TheSheep> there is nothing wrong with asking for help
<shadebug> what package is nm-applet part of so I can reinstall it?
<TheSheep> !info nm-applet
<ubotu> Package nm-applet does not exist in gutsy
<TheSheep> :/
<shadebug> yeah, I figured that much out
<shadebug> and it has no man page
<TheSheep> !info network-manager-gnome
<ubotu> network-manager-gnome: network management framework (GNOME frontend). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.5-0ubuntu10 (gutsy), package size 134 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<shadebug> is that a guess?
<TheSheep> shadebug: no
<shadebug> ok then
<zoredache> shadebug: if you are curious what package a file belongs do, you can use dpkg -L {filename}
<shadebug> I'll try and keep that in mind
<ddddd> how to  remove al packages and only keep the linux-image-generic(and dependent packages) + ubuntu minimal(and dependent packages) metapackages ?
<sparr_w> ddddd: reinstall?
<ddddd> that is noption
<ddddd> that is not an option
<ddddd> there should be a way to achieve that'
<ddddd> without reinstalling
<ddddd> but by hand removing package by package is a long way
<Pres-Gas> ddddd, what is the reason you are wanting to do this, and why is it not an option.
<ddddd> because i have no cd and a broken system
<ddddd> and it is fun to find difficult things
<Death-FC> I have downloaded vnc-4_1_2-x86_linux and am trying to install it on my new Xubuntu OS... how do I do this?  I unzipped the files and am trying to execute the vncserver or vncinstall and it is doing nothing... anyone got any help for me?
<Pres-Gas> how broken is it, ddddd?
<TheSheep> Death-FC: why don't you install it from the repositories?
<TheSheep> ddddd: you can select all packages for removal in synaptic, and then unselect the ones you want left
<TheSheep> ddddd: it should also unselect all the dependecies
<ddddd> i cant install xubuntu desktop meta package and i cant install xfwm 4 and i also have loads of development packages installed and i want them removed
<TheSheep> ddddd: why you can't do it?
<ddddd> because apt says that they are not going to be installed because they cant im on gutsy/hardy it is for fun
<TheSheep> ddddd: please be more specific, maybe pastebin the exact message
<ddddd> it is in dutch ...
<TheSheep> ddddd: then type 'export LANG=en_US.utf8' in the terminal before you do it
<TheSheep> !pastebin | ddddd
<ubotu> ddddd: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ddddd> ok moment
<ddddd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45385/
<TheSheep> ddddd: close synaptics
<TheSheep> ddddd: and any other app that might use the packages database
<ddddd> i did
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<TheSheep> ddddd: what happens when you try to install xfwm4 ?
<ddddd> closed before sudo apt-get install xubuntu desktop
<ddddd> ill try
<ddddd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45386/
<TheSheep> ddddd: well, repeat
<TheSheep> ddddd: until you get some different message
<ddddd> repeat ? now try to install libgtk ?
<TheSheep> yeah
<ddddd> ok
<TheSheep> you'll get to the offending package this way
<ddddd> ok
<methods> xuubntu doesn't come with adept_manager ?
<TheSheep> methods: adept is a kde program
<methods> oh is it ?
<methods> but its so nice...
<methods> so what do you guys use synaptic ?
<evil_tech> synaptic and apt-get from the command line
<ddddd> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/45389/
<methods> is synaptic a debian thing or a xubuntu thing ?
<ddddd> well no more to do on that
<ddddd> my earlier idea was to remove all packages and keep ubuntu-minimal and then try to install xubuntu-desktop again but i dont no how to do that with 1 command
<methods> whats ubuntu-minimal ?
<ddddd> it is a meta package
<zoredache> methods: it s a meta-package that requires the bare minimum for a cli system...
<methods> um
<zoredache> do an apt-cache show ubuntu-minimal to see the specific packages
<methods> but if i install what happens ?
<methods> does it remove all others ?
<methods> if i cant get to a shell how would i install it lol
<zoredache> if you have a ubuntu system you have ubuntu-minimal
<zoredache> every ubuntu based system includes all those packages
<ddddd> if you have xubuntu installed you have the following mea packages installed linux-image-generic ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard and xubuntu-dektop
<Vega> hello! have a problem with my serial mouse on xubuntu. I tried some configurations in xorg.conf but it did not work. What can i do ?
<zoredache> Does anyone have some hints about debugging a preseed file for automating an installation?
<Vega> kimse yok mu amk
<Seeeb> Hi! I tried to install my drivers this way http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide - but it didd't work out, since "fglrxinfo" still replies "mesa" (i also tried to deinstall "xserver-xorg-video-all"). Now i want to undo/remove the stuff that I did. Is there a way to do it without doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ? Last time i did that the small guy in my lappy asked me many things that I couldn't a
<ja2> why is source-o-matic page so small?
<ja2> i love how quiet it is here
<ja2> gives me a headace in the other rooms
<format_c> Hi I've some trouble to activate my account on www.ubuntu.com
<format_c> I just wanted to complete a post.
<format_c> But Activation Email either didn't arraive or has been destroyed by my MUA.
<format_c> What can I do to get a second Activation mail
<format_c> ?
<format_c> Some contact such as a moderator or something like that
<format_c> cant find anything
<format_c> and no one here...
<TheSheep> format_c: try asking on #ubuntu-forums maybe
<shadebug> have you tried asking in #ubuntu
<shadebug> yeah, thaty too
<format_c> Thanks I'll try this
<shadebug> ok, following a reinstall of network tools, i still get three instances of nm-applet at a time
<shadebug> I want to imagine that uninstalling network manager, rebooting and thenreinstalling would somehow help, but I also get the feeling that it would mean I have no networking and wouldn't be able to re-install
<shadebug> as always, i need the internet to get the internet working
<TheSheep> shadebug: delete the session cache
<TheSheep> shadebug: in .cache/sessions/
<shadebug> ahh
<shadebug> now that's advice I can take to the bank
<shadebug> so... delete session cache and then reboot without saving session?
<TheSheep> shadebug: no, just logout
<TheSheep> shadebug: without saving the session
<shadebug> ok
<shadebug> do I want to delete the whole dir or just the ones that say session?
<TheSheep> shadebug: delete all files in that directory
<TheSheep> shadebug: in .cache/sessions/
 * shadebug tries it
<shadebug> w007!
<shadebug> one instance
<shadebug> ok
<shadebug> so now i'm back where I started
<shadebug> my system recognises that I have a wireless
<shadebug> card
<shadebug> that wireless card can find myrouter, which is completely unsecured at the moment I believe
<shadebug> what it won't do is that intermediate stage of connecting them and causing internets to happen
<shadebug> anybody got any ideas?
<gerro> hey anyone know what // means in a file path like /usr/bin//something.sh for example
<gerro> hmm brb have to test something
<shadebug> holy poop on a stick... my router has the errant wireless card on its dhcp  list
<shadebug> that means it must've managed to acquire an IP at some point
<TheSheep> !language | shadebug
<ubotu> shadebug: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<shadebug> poop is language?
<shadebug> duly noted
<TheSheep> shadebug: it's also about disturbin imagery
<nanonyme> especially if combined with religion? ;)
<shadebug> ahh, of course
<shadebug> still... I'm thinking I need some sort of dhcp attempt log to see what's going on...
<TheSheep> shadebug: you could use wireshark to see what's going on in your network
<TheSheep> shadebug: it will show you the broadcasts and dhcp requests
<shadebug> interesting
<zombie_monkey> yes, wireshark's the thing for you
<theunixgeek> Hello. I'm following the osdev Bare Bones tutorial for writing a simple kernel. http://www.osdev.org/wiki/Bare_bones I'm a complete noob at this, so please don't assume I know all the terminology you guys do. I'd like to be able to boot the kernel shown in the tutorial in either Bochs or QEMU. How would I go about this?
<theunixgeek> Hello. I'm following the osdev Bare Bones tutorial for writing a simple kernel. http://www.osdev.org/wiki/Bare_bones I'm a complete noob at this, so please don't assume I know all the terminology you guys do. I'd like to be able to boot the kernel shown in the tutorial in either Bochs or QEMU. How would I go about this?
<ddddd> so i have commandlinesystem now ... thanks to sudo tasksel remove xubuntu-desktop
<ddddd> and reported a bug for the problem
<ddddd> the next question is if i have a command line system and i install firefox what do need more to be able to use it?
<evil_tech> X
<ddddd> xserver-xorg ?
<computer_newb> help me get my os to boot again
<computer_newb> i get error when it loads
<TheSheep> computer_newb: what kind of error and what did you do?
#xubuntu 2007-11-22
<evil_tech> whoo hoo someone recycled a perfectly fine Radeon X800
<evil_tech> *dances around shop
<d1n0> I'm having problems with Ubuntu! i've got a logitech dinovo edge keyboard and a mx1000 laser that came with dinovo laser set a couple years ago, both are running on bluetooth, but mx1000 wont work in ubuntu when edge is connected! this is a problem i had in 7.04 too, but couldnt find any other solutions then install Xubuntu! but i wanna use Ubuntu now! anyone?
<_zach_> I'm having trouble with video playback on my xubuntu laptop (ati radeon x1300) card... should I manually install the driver?
<hal9k2010> hello all and happy turkey day manana
<hal9k2010> :-D
<The-Kernel> haha
<d1n0> I'm having problems with Ubuntu! i've got a logitech dinovo edge keyboard and a mx1000 laser that came with dinovo laser set a couple years ago, both are running on bluetooth, but mx1000 wont work in ubuntu when edge is connected! this is a problem i had in 7.04 too, but couldnt find any other solutions then install Xubuntu! but i wanna use Ubuntu now! anyone?
<hal9k2010> using vlc i can open mpegs ok but no wmv  any help with this ?
<hal9k2010> hello all
<MediaDoneRight> hello
<MediaDoneRight> :)
<CyberMad> i got problem panel on xubuntu, so the panel is gone.. how to restore it? like the start menu, clock, etc
<CyberMad> taskbar..
<MediaDoneRight> does it still exist?
<CyberMad> no..
<CyberMad> it's gone :(
<MediaDoneRight> can you access applications menu item?
<CyberMad>  i tried delete the ./config /xfce/panel  then re-login
<CyberMad> but the panel still doesn't restore :(
<MediaDoneRight> if not, hmm, not sure
<CyberMad> yes i can right click on desktop, then show the menu
<CyberMad> how to fix it? :(
<MediaDoneRight> Im not sure of the program name of panel manager?
<MediaDoneRight> or I'd say run that,,, recreate
<CyberMad> i even don't know.. how to restart this xubuntu? because the button to do shutdown/restart is gone
<CyberMad> yes i want to re-create, the question is how?
<CyberMad> :)
<MediaDoneRight> i can get you that...
<CyberMad> let me guess..
<CyberMad> right click on the desktop -> Settings -> Settings Manager
<CyberMad> the choose Panel ?
<raxa> hi
<CyberMad> i tried click on it several time, but no response
<raxa> hola
<MediaDoneRight> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=589018
<raxa> please I have a doubt
<MediaDoneRight> wait.. do you have a menu bar?
<MediaDoneRight> raxa: hello
<MediaDoneRight> oops... that link seems useless
<CyberMad> hehe
<CyberMad> :)
<MediaDoneRight> but figured it'd start ff for you (assuming it wasnt running)
<raxa> I have a toshiba laptop with xubuntu 7.10 just installed, previously it had 7.04
<CyberMad> what menu bar?
<CyberMad> i just only see some icons on the desktop
<MediaDoneRight> menu = panel
<MediaDoneRight> sorry, i wasnt clear
<CyberMad> i can right click then show the start menu
<MediaDoneRight> ok, no panel bar
<CyberMad> there is no default panel when 1st installation
<CyberMad> like taskbar
<MediaDoneRight> start - > settings - > panel manager?
<raxa> I has no conection to internet, and i've trying to download the win32 codecs and the lib's for dvd reproduction
<raxa> but no luck
<CyberMad> I use Xubuntu 6.06
<MediaDoneRight> raxa: sorry.  whats your question?  the package to download?
<CyberMad> there is no panel manager on settings
<MediaDoneRight> settings > settings manager?
<CyberMad> yes, there is Panel on settings manager, but no response when i click it
<raxa> the question is what codecs I have to download, to enable these features
<MediaDoneRight> google: xubuntu w32 codecs ...  I'm not sure
<raxa> it's kind of difficult without an internet conection
<MediaDoneRight> CyberMad: list of hot keys http://ubuntufan.wordpress.com/2006/12/29/hot-keysget-your-hot-keys/
<MediaDoneRight> raxa: seems you're on the internet now
<MediaDoneRight> Im confused
<MediaDoneRight>  Crtl-Alt-Backspace    Restart XWindows
<raxa> yes but in another laptop xD... mine
<MediaDoneRight> alt-f1
<MediaDoneRight> i can't fix that... I'm still not sure what you want
<CyberMad> nevermind.. i tried delete the account then re-create
<MediaDoneRight> file:///usr/share/xfce4/doc/C/xfce4-panel.html#panel-getting-started-configure
<raxa> i need to know what packages i have to download to enable the features like mp3 or video codecs
<raxa> and with a pendrive, pass them to the other laptop
<MediaDoneRight> like i said:  google: xubuntu w32 codecs ...  I'm not sure
<raxa> i tried i google but i've found links for dapper drake and im currently looking in http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ but still no luck
<raxa> these was the post of dapper http://www.ubuntu-es.org/index.php?q=node/58395
<ochosi> hi everyone, quick question: where-else shall i look for (debian automagic) startmenu entries apart from /usr/share/applications?
<squirrelpimp> if i hold alt and push the mousewheel down, the current window goes into background. if i do that again on the then visible underlying window, the window from the background come to the front.
<squirrelpimp> that way i get a toggle feature... however it should cycle throug the other windows on my screen before
<squirrelpimp> is that a bug or am i misinterpreting a feature here?
<tuna> So, i managed to screw up pretty bad. Now, the list of everything that is supposed to start when a session starts is empty. how do I fix this?
<tuna> Right now, when I login to x, xfce4-session starts xfwm starts, but that's it. i got a cursor and a background
<tuna> when i try to start anything else from serial console, like DISPLAY=:0 xfce4-panel, all I get is a segfault. So I suppose they need some support process that isn't there
<livingdaylight> hELLO
<tuna-fish> this is really quite weird.
<tuna-fish> installing ubuntu-desktop got xfce4 working again
<livingdaylight> is xubuntu an african word too?
<tuna-fish> I don't think so
<livingdaylight> why does xfce have a mouse for an icon?
<livingdaylight> it could be called Ratatouille now, no?
<tich> hi.  i am currently using ubuntu (gnome) but i am dissatisfied with how it manages the desktop (especially with twinview).  i loved how xfce deals with twinview but i when i last used it i could draw a box on the desktop to highlight and move multiple icons.  is it possible yet?
<tich> so i realize the question sounds a little bit trivial.  it is so trivial that no one really documents anything about it (that i could find through googling) my only other option would to download an iso, burn it and run the livecd to find the answer. so i would really appreciate it if someone could tell me.
<tich> ...?
<livingdaylight> tich, i am quite happy with how gnome is progressing
<tich> i like gnome.
<tich> but i xfce gives more options for the second screen.  when i fullscreen a movie with gnome (and twinview) it spreads across both monitors but, when last i tried, with xfce it would use only one of the monitors.
<tich> but...
<tich> i like gnome.
<tich> i didn't mean to diss it.  i just want to know if it is possible to move multiple icons at once on the xfce desktop.
<tich> livingdaylight: is it possible?
<livingdaylight> tich, don't know sir
<tich> livingdaylight: do you use xubuntu?
<livingdaylight> nope...
<tich> that's hilarious.
<livingdaylight> i don't think anyone in here uses xubuntu, :p
<magic_ninja> happy thanksgiving everyone
<FoulOleRon> eeek!!
<FoulOleRon> .... I broke my vid confid
<FoulOleRon> ... config
<FoulOleRon> and I've lost the ability to SPELL!! :(
<FoulOleRon> any ideas on the vid?
<The-Kernel> hey what's the command to fix grub?
<somerville32> The-Kernel, update-grub or something?
<Ben_Cs> hello
<somerville32> Hi
<somerville32> Where is the /etc/ config file for firewall?
<somerville32> TheSheep, How do I change the default desktop?
<TheSheep> somerville32: in what sense?
<somerville32> TheSheep, So it boots into Xfce4 instead of Gnome.
<TheSheep> somerville32: just select it on the login screen
<TheSheep> somerville32: it will ask whether to save that change
<somerville32> I want to do this from the command line
<somerville32> ie. edit a text file
<TheSheep> somerville32: alternatively, edit the .dmrc file in your ~
<somerville32> thanks
<somerville32> xfce4?
<TheSheep> yeah
<ActySofts> does anyone have any ideas how to switch from ubuntu to xubuntu without formatting everything??
<TheSheep> ActySofts: install the xubuntu-desktop package, then select 'xfce4' at your login screen
<ActySofts> eg I could install xubuntu-desktop and uninstall ubuntu-desktop, but lots of stuff will remain
<TheSheep> ActySofts: just remove the things you don't need
<TheSheep> ActySofts: besides, they only take some extra disk space, they don't make your computer slower
<ActySofts> however, do I need to do it from a console environment or I can do it from the gui & restart?
<TheSheep> ActySofts: you can install xubuntu-desktop from gui, log out, log in into xfce and uninstall the gnome things you don't want
<ActySofts> ok thanks
<somerville32> TheSheep, Do you know anything about vnc4server?
<TheSheep> no
<Super_BQ> TheSheep: you should visit New Zealand
<TheSheep> Super_BQ: sorry, not this year
<Super_BQ> we've got cows next door now - sometimes sheep too
<TheSheep> !ot | Super_BQ
<ubotu> Super_BQ: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dddddd> #xfce
<whyking_> hi
<whyking_> There is a debian package I want to use in my ubuntu, is there a clean way to do this?
<somerville32> What debian package?
<whyking_> python-qt4
<whyking_> I know that there is a ubuntu package
<whyking_> but I need the latest version
<whyking_> ubuntu is 4.3.0, debian is 4.3.1
<somerville32> Why do you need the latest?
<TheSheep> whyking_: should install, unless it uses soem weird dependencies
<somerville32> I don't recommend you install it
<somerville32> You'll lose all ubuntu changes
<somerville32> Ask for it to be merged/synced
<somerville32> Infact, bug me about it later and I'll look into it for you. Can you hold off until then?
<whyking_> TheSheep, so I shoudlN#t be worried about being attacked by a raptor when I do it?
<whyking_> somerville32, what would you look into?
<somerville32> whyking_, No, just worry about breaking your system.
<whyking_> somerville32, yeah, tahts my concern
<somerville32> whyking_, I'll either do the merge/sync myself.
<somerville32> Oh wait. You're not using Hardy, I bet. lol
<whyking_> nope
<whyking_> gutsy
<somerville32> Okay, bug me later and I'll fix you up
<TheSheep> whyking_: too much xkcd
<whyking_> TheSheep, ;-)
<whyking_> somerville32, what time is later?
<somerville32> whyking_, Few hours
<somerville32> Why do you need it anyhow?
<TheSheep> whyking_: it's in the Future!
<whyking_> somerville32, well.. I'm trying to debug this thing but its giving me a pain, there is a feature in that that hopefully helps me
<whyking_> thesheep, you are a logician, do you know how I know that?
<whyking_> 1. you had to think hard
<whyking_> 2. your answer is correct
<whyking_> 3. it is completely useless
<whyking_> ;-)
<TheSheep> whyking_: I'm particularly interested in the method you used to measure how hard I was thinking.
<TheSheep> whyking_: also, !ot
<somerville32> lol
<whyking_> TheSheep, !ot?
<somerville32> He wants to continue chatting with you in #xubuntu-offtopic
<Super_BQ> any other PCI ATA-133 card users here? Would like to know how well Xubuntu supports ATA133 on old PII boxes
<gerro> following the cd method here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789 for updating bios however the floppy size image is too small, what do I do?
<psi_newbie> Is it common to experience many disruptions in the package downloads for upgrading to 7.10?
<psi_newbie> I have performed it on 2 computers, and have had to make ~10 attempts each to get all the packages since transfer ~frequently stops.  Is that a server/traffic issue or me??
<gerro> psi_newbie: I noticed on my friends system his sometimes drops to 5 bps so I have to restart downloads, think its a dsl issue
<gerro> psi_newbie: can you access your modem? usually on 192.168.1.100 might be some setting you can fix on there if not try checking sysctl.conf for some network parameter options maybe something is wrong with window sizing
<gerro> psi_newbie: either way fixing window sizing to more accurately depict your network might yield nice performance boost
<gerro> psi_newbie: try running wireshark while your updating to and pastebin the logs from it
<gerro> psi_newbie: any thoughts?...
<psi_newbie> I am using dsl, and wouldn't be surprised if that was the issue.  wireshark? -- I was looking it up
<psi_newbie> my gkrellm eth0 monitor shows nothing during the downtime, and my local router traffic lights stop blinking, but I wasn't sure if that was a lack of response or connection
<psi_newbie> I'll try wireshark since it sound like a personal issue.  I presume my experience isn't common to upgraders in general then.
<psi_newbie> thanks
<gerro> gkrellm?
<psi_newbie> gkrellm - small desktop system monitor including panels for lan, wlan connections
<gerro> ohh ok were a lot of plugins for it and didn't really know what it did
<psi_newbie> I'm off to another attempt to get the remaining packages to upgrade this machine.  Hope it doesn't take too many more attemtps.  Thanks for the advice.  Xubuntu itself has kept this old laptop functioning well!
<gerro> ah shame he left
<gerro> he could just copy his apt cache over nfs be lot faster
#xubuntu 2007-11-23
<robert__> umm I plugged in this wireless usb and installed the driver for it then set it up in /etc/network/interfaces did ifdown on ethernet interface and ifup on wireless interface yet it doesn't work...
<robert__> it thinks its an ethernet interface and won't use essid or key
<robert__> are there like certain packages I need to use wireless that might not be installed? I'm using 6.06
<robert__> hmm I have wireless-tools installed
<robert__> turns out my wireless device that uses zd1211b only will work on 802.11b since its a usb 1.1
<robert__> anyone know if there are other drivers I could use for g support?
<ToHellWithGA> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `uml-net' in statoverride file
<ToHellWithGA> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<ToHellWithGA> do yall know what that might mean?
<graelb> Hi
<graelb> Are there any known issues with abiword not spellchecking correctly?
<ToHellWithGA> litlebuda likes unplugging his network cable and plugging it back in during non-resumable downloads to see if he is fast enough
<The-Kernel> how do i turn on desktop effects in Xubuntu 7.10?
<The-Kernel> it's different from 6.10
<bigtime> quit
<bigtime> oops
<benpicco> Hi, iś searching for a download manager which can use multiple sessions to increase speed - is wget able to do this, too?
<benpicco> i'm
<CyberMad> how to protect panel on desktop from changing? one of our office staff, sometime remove the panel.. and it really waste our time to fix it
<ablomen> you could try making the panel files ro or something like that
<CyberMad> ablomen how is that? from /home/username/.config/xfce/panel ?
<ablomen> ~/.config/xfce4/panel/panels.xml << if you chmod that so they dont have write rights i guess they cant change the panels
<ablomen> dunno if xfce shows up errors then, you should just try i guess
<CyberMad> ok ablomen :) i will never know if not try it
<CyberMad> ablomen sorry, i'm new.. if i want to do chmod of panels.xml
<CyberMad> chmod 555 panels.xml ?
<ablomen> chmod -w ~/.config/xfce4/panel/panel.xml
<CyberMad> what is the best image viewer?
<CyberMad> i want install it..
<CyberMad> GQview is not good..
<ablomen> gthumb is my fav
<ablomen> you can try fspot too
<CapsAdmin> Hello
<dddddd> hi
<CapsAdmin> Is there a way to instal xUbuntu without formating my xbox?
<CapsAdmin> I don't see any options, but I was thinking of a way like you can with GentooX
<CapsAdmin> I want to be able to run it as an application through EvoX
<CapsAdmin> I don't want it to take over my entire xbox
<pleia2> CapsAdmin: this is the channel for Xubuntu, not xUbuntu
<pleia2> might have better luck finding an xbox linux channel
<CapsAdmin> iummm'
<CapsAdmin> Dammit, I can't search with a specific case
<CapsAdmin> at google
<dddddd> no cursing
<nob> hello all
<nob> is there a network browser for xubuntu similar to ubuntu?
<TheSheep> nob: no, you need to install a separate application for that
<TheSheep> nob: like pyneighborhood
<nob> TheSheep: cheers for the heads up
<kwhk> i need to run ssh commands in Terminal from time to time in order to connect via internet to some different computers located at another location.  can i save the commands so that i can save typing the command every time?
<TheSheep> kwhk: sure, the simpliest way would be to make an alias in .bash_rc
<kwhk> TheSheep: thanks.
<Asbanol> hello @all, I can't get my soundcard to run. I'm using Xubuntu 7.04 on an ASUS M2N-VM DH (nVidia nForce 430). The chip should be HD audio with an AD1988 codec
<ere4si> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ere4si> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<kwhk> TheSheep: just did some searches about .bash, doesn't seem to be something simple to me. but will certainly try. thanks.
<TheSheep> kwhk: just add a line to .bash_profile in your home directory
<TheSheep> kwhk: somethin like  'alias foo="some long and twisted command"'
<TheSheep> kwhk: then you can call it by typing 'foo'
<loguser1> what are pre released updates.?  is it important to check it while upgrading or updating.
<TheSheep> loguser1: they are updates that haven't been tested yet
<TheSheep> loguser1: and may contain bugs
<TheSheep> loguser1: I mean more than usually
<loguser1> http://www.kubuntu.org/announcements/7.10-release.php says to enable them           why?
<kwhk> TheSheep: thanks again.
<loguser1> you there?
<TheSheep> loguser1: yes, was reading what they wrote
<TheSheep> loguser1: basically, before you update to 7.10, you want to have a maximally up-to-date 7.4
<loguser1> but untested apps..........!!?
<TheSheep> loguser1: they are going to be replaced after you update anyways
<loguser1> they would be replaced even if i dont update them with pre released. they will be directly updated by the upgrade
<loguser1> what do you think
<loguser1>  how to change user name and computer name in kubuntu?
<techjim> does xubuntu come with desktop effects?  my graphics haven't been in order since 6.10 --> 7.04
<evil_tech> yay i killed my ubuntu partition
<loguser1>  if i have wine installed . how much should i worry about windows viruses. (iam a singer user in linux) and what can i do to prevent damage?
<loguser1> is there a way that i can stop wine to auto open an .exe (windows app)   instead i always have to open a windows exe file by konsole.  ?
<ToHellWithGA> i would like my laptop to suspend when i close the lid when it is not plugged into power.  can i do that with xubuntu?
<evil_tech> loguser1:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598
<theunixgeek> Is there anything Visual-Studio like for Linux?
<Tony_> what's that? studio software?
<theunixgeek> visual studio
<Tony_> looking
<theunixgeek> it's for designing software
<Tony_> like visual basic?
<EcoBlue> Hello
<EcoBlue> Who would I alert as to violations of the GPL license inside of Xubuntu?
<Gilgad> I'm having problems getting the most recent liveCD to boot on my computer
<Gilgad> It's a bit old, and i don't beleive it has acpi support
<Gilgad> it crashes with the message "bios year==0, assuming acpi support"
<Gilgad> i tried to add the noacpi boot option, but it doesn't change anything
<Gilgad> any extra info on adding boot options beyond what is here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions?
<KillerMonkey[p]> hello?
<TheSheep> hi KillerMonkey[p]
<KillerMonkey[p]> yo
<KillerMonkey[p]> i need help
<KillerMonkey[p]> with xubuntu
<KillerMonkey[p]> TheSheep u there?
<TheSheep> !ask | KillerMonkey[p]
<ubotu> KillerMonkey[p]: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<evil_tech> so apparently 64 bit (k)(x)ubuntu dont like radeon x800
<KillerMonkey[p]> My cd that i installed (I tried both new versions) said that files on it were corrupt.
<KillerMonkey[p]> Everything else before the install worked perfectly
<KillerMonkey[p]> what should i do?
<evil_tech> reburn or run the disc verification utility
<KillerMonkey[p]> what will the disc verification utility do?
<evil_tech> verify that the installer can access all the files necessary
<TheSheep> KillerMonkey[p]: tell you that the files are corrupted
<KillerMonkey[p]> and if it does tell me the files are corrupted then what should I do?
<evil_tech> though that wouldnt really be necessary if it is telling you it has corrupt files
<KillerMonkey[p]> ive burned the disk 3 times
<evil_tech> meaning its an rewritable disc or you've burnt the same ISO 3 times?
<TheSheep> KillerMonkey[p]: burn at the slowest speed possible
<TheSheep> KillerMonkey[p]: and verify the image before burning
<KillerMonkey[p]> um....ok....ill try over
<TheSheep> !md5 | KillerMonkey[p]
<ubotu> KillerMonkey[p]: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<KillerMonkey[p]> i dont get it
<evil_tech> don't get what
<KillerMonkey[p]> wait should i have the i386?
<KillerMonkey[p]> i have a previous 95 computer
<KillerMonkey[p]> screw it im not doing the checksum
<evil_tech> you need the 32 bit install and i'd recommend using the alternate install cd
<Ashfire909> ok, i'm on the live cd and am about to showing to a friend. the font is like,huge. xubuntu
<Ashfire909> (i can't see what i'm typing, sorry.)
<Ashfire909> how do i shrink the fonts? i tryied setting the relsution up and shrinking the font but it's still huge
<Ashfire909> all the fonts are big, 9 is like 66 size
<KillerMonkey[p]> 32 bit install?
<KillerMonkey[p]> is that i386?
<evil_tech> yeah
<KillerMonkey[p]> and i am using altertate
<KillerMonkey[p]> it didnt pass the integrity check
<inferno> does xubuntu come with a firewall
#xubuntu 2007-11-24
<TheSheep> inferno: linux has firewall build in into the kernel
<TheSheep> inferno: all linuces come with it
<wg111_with> hi all, installed 7.10 on a dell 7000 laptop, no problems except the wifi drops out after 2 mins and sometimes won't reconnect , dongle is the WG111 v2
<neru1> hello
<ddddd> ?
<somerville32> Hi
<neru1> was it you who had a link to a sound module for a ibm 600e?
<ddddd> im not
<neru1> somerville32?
<somerville32> No
<neru1> thanks
<somerville32> What kind of link?
<somerville32> To a website?
<neru1> no, it was just a link that if you go to it it would start a download
<somerville32> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Hardware/Sound_on_the_Thinkpad_600E ?
<neru1> close but this link would just go directly to a download the guy said he wrote the script
<kwhk> neru1, what do u want to have?
<neru1> wanted to fix my sound
<neru1> it was a script I think
<somerville32> You might try those directions to see if they work
<neru1> o.k.
<kwhk> neru1, i installed xubuntu 7.10 recently on my 600e.
<kwhk> neru1, u may check a few links to fix your sound problem
<kwhk> neru1, here is one:  http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_7.04_Feisty_Fawn_on_a_ThinkPad_600E
<neru1> how's it running for you? did you upgrade any ram . . .
<kwhk> neru1, no, i didnt.  mine has only 228.8M
<kwhk> neru1, here is another one.  http://www.mueller.ch.vu/misc/tp600e_en.html
<neru1> stock mine had 160 I added 128 but it's so sloww . . .
<kwhk> neru1, everything's slow?
<neru1> like when I scroll the browser page up and down it studders
<kwhk> neur1, take a look at the "video" session on the webpages i told u. it resolved the problem easily.
<kwhk> neur1, change color 16-bit.
<kwhk> neru1, to 16 bit.
<neru1> o.k. I'll try that
<neru1> right now I'm useing a puppy live CD
<neru1> anyone got compiz working good in Xubuntu?
<neru1> thanks for the halp I gotta go try some things
<kwhk> hi, anyone using vnc viewer applications on xubuntu?
<Magilla> hi guys. I'm setting up a digital photoframe based on xubuntu, and I have a couple of questions
<Magilla> firstly, I want to be able to start feh (my chosen slideshow program) from cron
<Magilla> the problem is that when I try to do that, it can't find the correct display and dies
<Magilla> I'm unsure whether this is a standard cron thing or specifically feh, but does any one  have an idea?
<magic_ninja>  E: var/apt/archives/foo2zjs_20070625-0ubuntu1.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `foo2zjs' is missing final newline
<bigfuzzyjesus> hey whats everyones favorite feed reader
<Magilla> firefox
<docgnome> Does xubuntu have problems with compiz fusion?
<Quetzalcoatl> Someone recommend me a newsreader
<ere4si> try pan :)
<maristo> Hello
<ere4si> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<maristo> What pakage I have ti install to play mpeg's on Xubuntu 7.10 with totem?
<maristo> package*
<maristo> libxine-mpg? or... somthing similar...
<ere4si> you have to enable all the repositories
<maristo> I've enable
<ere4si> open sybaptic - click on settings - then repositories and check all the boxes in the first tab except source cod - close that - then click an mp3 file and totem will ask to download the right codec. :)
<maristo> oh, I'll try
<ere4si> what happens when you click a mp3 file then?
<PeckaH> can someone tell me why I don't find Stellarium with synaptic?
<ere4si> PeckaH: have you enabled all the repositories? - stellarium will be in universe I think
<PeckaH> yes, it says it's in the universe
<ere4si> best of luck then :)
<PeckaH> I must have done something wrong with the sources :/
<ere4si> oops - PeckaH - just to check - xubuntu has different repositories and one is called universe - did you know that...?
<ere4si> stellarium ... universe  just making sure :)
<PeckaH> oh?
<PeckaH> ah, yeah, I knew that :F
<ere4si> k
<PeckaH> or I didn't understand your sentence
<PeckaH> so "ubuntu universe" ~ "xubuntu universe"
<tarnto1> I have installed xubuntu but once the after loading of the xubuntu progress bar the screen would go blank leaving a little red box with 'out of range 60hz/64khz' ...would that mean I should start from save mode and reconfigure the xserver or is it something else...i have never encountered this situation before with previous versions of xubuntu
<ere4si> yep - apart from the window manager they are about the same - core wise
<ere4si> video card driver I would think
<nessmuk> I've tried numerous install of Xubuntu, and everytime I end up with this bug, where
<nessmuk> I've tried numerous install of Xubuntu, and everytime I end up with this bug, where when
<nessmuk> I've tried numerous install of Xubuntu, and everytime I end up with this bug, where when I try to open a Terminal, it logs out into the boot scripts and them back to login....but I can't open and use a Terminal normally. Is this a bug? Is there a fix for this?
<Debaser> Hello everyone
<Debaser> i tried installing fiesty on my sis's pc a pentium 3 150 somthing ram...but the installation gets stuck on some lib file
<Debaser> i checked the integrity on my computer and it was fine :/
<ZuLuuuuuu> Hi people, anyone knows how I can change the DPI settings in xubuntu?
<filippo> I have installed xubuntu 7.10 on a pentium 2 (btw, great!).With generic kernel it doesn't shut down, with 386 one it shuts down, and i don't undertand why...
<dmnd> hi
<dmnd> where can i find installation direction for xubuntu 7.10 and beryl? i'm getting all edgy wiki's :)
<sugardrunk> ?
<jiutian_> hi
<jiutian_> who know chinese?
<nanonyme> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<acalbaza> anyone know how to get xterm running with vncserver?  my ~/.vnc/xstartup script does not seem to kick in?
<magic_ninja> Pumpernickel: are you around
<ochosi> hi, for some reason since i upgrade from feisty to gutsy my xfwm4-window-titles just show strange rectangles instead of characters, any idea why that could be?
<ochosi> actually regardless of what theme i use
<magic_ninja> probably missing the graphic file it calls for
<magic_ninja> or the font
<ochosi> a graphic file for the window title? (i mean it should say something like "Mozilla Firefox")
<ochosi> hmm, the font... could be
<magic_ninja> ochosi: not sure what the window tiles were bro, but yea, alter the font that it calls for
<ochosi> magic_ninja: ok, actually you were right, thanks man!
<magic_ninja> np
<Pumpernickel> magic_ninja: hm?
<ochosi> magic_ninja: if you're still there, i have another major problem
<ochosi> magic_ninja: each time i log out of xfce it forgets everything (this problem is new, only since yesterday). regardless whether i change window-manager config or configure any program
<ochosi> magic_ninja: something must be wrong with my session but i can't figure out what
<ochosi> or anyone else on this problem?
<Pumpernickel> It was saving your session properly before yesterday?
<ochosi> Pumpernickel: yep, it's really not just about the session. e.g. gmusicbrowser forgets the library settings and deluge forgets my torrents. both progs are empty on x-session restart
<Pumpernickel> Sounds like a permissions problem on their config dir.
<ochosi> Pumpernickel: could be. but also stuff like changing the window-titles font-size is not being remembered
<ochosi> Pumpernickel:  it rather seems like a huge permission mess... and i dont even have any clue why that is
<Pumpernickel> Again, sounds like a permissions problem.  If they can't write out the changes to their config files, they can't keep the settings.
<Pumpernickel> Were you doing anything with 'sudo' yesterday?
<Pumpernickel> You may have accidentally overwritten something.
<ochosi> Pumpernickel: hm, well to be honest i didn't do anything specific yesterday. business as usual. didn't install anything and didn't do any major changes.
<ochosi> Pumpernickel: so it must be one small thing i did
<ochosi> Pumpernickel: i also had a look into the users and groups interface but couldn't find anything suspicious there
<ochosi> Pumpernickel: is there a way to easily reset my user privileges?
<Pumpernickel> Easily?  Nope.
<ochosi> funny. now if i try to run users and groups it says "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<D--> Is there a way to install only kdebase and not all the junk that goes with it like kate? I was thinking of just doing a dpkg --remove --force on each of the other package, but worried it could break stuff
<D--> really only need access to kcontrol :-/
<TheSheep> D--: is qt3-qtconfig not enough
<D--> TheSheep: sadly, nope, it's not :-/
<taishi21004> hey I have a quick question, I am trying to install Xbuntu on the Eee PC and I was wondering where I need to go to make it where I can drag the windows up past the edge of the screen so I can see the buttons
<D--> there's a couple things qt3-config didn't really handle, specifically icons and some of the extra features of the qt theme
<taishi21004> sorry if I interrupted anything
<TheSheep> taishi21004: buttons?
<taishi21004> like on the install screen, to go forward and backwards
 * TheSheep blinks
<TheSheep> taishi21004: ah, screen too small to fit the windows?
<taishi21004> because the screen is so small I can't see them, and in Ubuntu there was a simple way of moving windows up past the edge of my screen and leaving there there, I did it by disabling graphical effects
<taishi21004> yeah
<TheSheep> taishi21004: I'm afraid you can't move windows over the top edge
<TheSheep> taishi21004: try setting smaller default font in the user interface settings
<taishi21004> okay
<taishi21004> one more question, people on the Eee user forums are saying that you should use ext2 instead of ext3 when installing to minimize disk writes due to a flash hard dirve
<taishi21004> however there seems to be a lot of debate
<taishi21004> any advice there?
<TheSheep> taishi21004: not sure, there are some options to tweak commit time and such
<TheSheep> taishi21004: you'll want to mount tmp as tmpfs though
<taishi21004> alright
<TheSheep> taishi21004: I have one box with flash drive (a thin terminal) and I use home directory mounted in ram and unpacked at boot there
<taishi21004> ah okay
<taishi21004> that makes sense
<TheSheep> taishi21004: works fine as long as you don't want to tweak settings or save anything :)
<TheSheep> it would be probably possible to make something better using unionfs
<taishi21004> alright well thanks for all of your help, I'm sure I will be back on in an hour or so with another question
<D--> hah
<D--> as per my earlier kdebase question
<D--> easy solution
<D--> copy kcontrol to /usr/local/bin
<D--> then remove kdebase :)
<D--> it works fine even without it installed
<ActySofts> How do I disable the system beep? It's getting annoying.
<ActySofts> Also, Abiword is installed yet the add/remove thingy says it's not. I don't need it since I installed OOo (OpenOffice.org), so how do I uninstall it?
<ActySofts> anyone home?
<jaybird7> Hello
<jaybird7> is xubuntu under the GPL?
<vinze> jaybird7, partly
<vinze> jaybird7, some of it's applications are, others use other open source licenses, and some parts (drivers and stuff) aren't open source
<centzon|-_-> hi
<vinze> Hi centzon|-_-
<jaybird7> vinze : okay, the drivers and stuff that aren't open source, do i need to read those licenses too? is it legal to use those in this manner?
<jaybird7> in the US
<vinze> jaybird7, yes, it's legal to use everything in Xubuntu
<jaybird7> vinze : okay thanks
<jaybird7> alright, thank you :) have a nice time
<jaybird7> bye now
<vinze> Bye :)
<jaybird7> :)
<centzon> is it ok if i just ask a question right here?
<vinze> !ask | centzon
<ubotu> centzon: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<centzon> well, i was that in and of itself is a question..........but you know, a xubuntu one
<vinze> So yes :)
<centzon> anyways
<centzon> whats teh best way to install ubuntu in an old system
<vinze> centzon, you mean Xubuntu I suppose?
<vinze> centzon, how much RAM does that system have?
<centzon> i have an old windows me computer with 128mb ram
<acalbaza> really annoying residual graphics above my system tray... have anyone else experienced this?  running xfce w/o compositor
<centzon> and a 1.5 ghz p4
<vinze> centzon, hmm, you could use the Alternate Install CD or add the boot parameter "only-ubiquity" when starting from the Desktop CD
<centzon> does the alternate cd use less resources?
<vinze> centzon, yes (compared to the desktop cd without only-ubiquity)
<acalbaza> what was that all about?
<vinze> centzon, but it is a text bsaed interface
<centzon> thast fine, if theres a guide somewehre i dont mind reading
<centzon> or would i be all on my own?
<vinze> centzon, I suppose a quick search will turn up plenty of results, Xubuntu's installation works the same as Ubuntu's, so... :)
<centzon> got it
<centzon> thanks
<vinze> np :)
<acalbaza> damn, that's racist...
<vinze> acalbaza, ?
<acalbaza> vinze : bad joke...
<vinze> :P
<RandyboY> Could anyone tips me of a player with winamps medialibrary-abilities? Meaning that i can play mp3 "remotely" and dont have to download them to the xubuntu machine
<vinze> RandyboY, I believe XMMS is very WinAmp-like
<somerville32> RandyboY, Almost any of the players can listen to a stream
<vinze> RandyboY, if "remotely" means DAAP then I know Rhythmbox does that too
<RandyboY> Ok, different answers here :-) Maybe i didnt express myself good enough :-) What i meant was i want to play mp3 files located on another machine on my network. Not a stream
<vinze> RandyboY, how are they shared on the network?
<RandyboY> Oh, sorry, on a windows xp machine
<somerville32> You could use samba
<somerville32> and than just play them like they were local
<RandyboY> so youre saying there isnt players able to play windows shared mp3's?
<vinze> RandyboY, depends on how you share them on Windows, mostly it is possible
<vinze> RandyboY, for example, Limewire and iTunes share using DAAP, and I can play those songs on my brother's Windows XP pc with Rhythmbox
<RandyboY> vinze, all the mp3's are in a shared folder on the win xp machine
<RandyboY> ok, ill try rythmbox then :)
<vinze> RandyboY, I don't know Windows terminology, is "shared folder" using SMB or something? somerville32 mentioned Samba
<somerville32> If you share the folder, you can access it on linux with Samba
<somerville32> !shares
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shares - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> :/
<somerville32> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<somerville32> :D
<RandyboY> ok, ill try that too if rythmbox doesnt solve the issue :)
<vinze> RandyboY, most likely Rhythmbox won't if you haven't set your music up to be shared with DAAP
<vinze> RandyboY, so I'd try somerville32's advice first
<XwarlokX82> hey guys
<somerville32> Heya
<zeroflag> hey.
<zeroflag> sometimes (30-50% chance to happen...) when I stop playback in a media player or some sound finished playing I get rather loud white noise on the sound channel. this noise can only be stopped by a) playing another sound and hoping it goes into the other 50% or b) by playing a sound in a media player and instead of stopping the track, just pausing it. any suggestions on how to fix that? currently using HD onboard sound on a nforce630a board (giga
<somerville32> Ask crimsun :]
<The-Kernel> sup all
<jiutian> who know chinese?
#xubuntu 2007-11-25
<Confess> heya
<Confess> can anyone lend me a ahdn?
<Confess> Im trying to install Xubuntu via netboot
<somerville32> :)
<somerville32> I can attempt to help but I've never did an install that way
<Confess> well
<Confess> When I try to install..
<Confess> It says "The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it. Please try a different mirror."
<Confess> Im using this:
<Confess> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot
 * somerville32 loads page
<somerville32> "A few bugs: When picking a apt-get source, if you select the united states, the installer tries to connect to "[WWW] http://.archive.ubuntu.com" instead of "[WWW] http://archive.ubuntu.com", this results in a failure to connect. you can work around this by selecting the UK mirror and then selecting "archive.ubuntu.com" when prompted. "
<Confess> i tried that
<Confess> No luck.
<Confess> im on windows fyi
<somerville32> Confess, Try asking in #ubuntu - more people there
<somerville32> The process should be the same
<Confess> i tried
<Confess> none of htem wanna help
<Confess> lol
<Alyxander> hey guys how do i install a new icon theme?
<somerville32> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<somerville32> erm
<somerville32> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<somerville32> Weird
<somerville32> !icons-#xubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icons-#xubuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<somerville32> !search xubuntu
<somerville32> There _was_ a factoid
<ubotu> Found: ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, fluxubuntu, xubuntu-desktop, offtopic-#xubuntu-devel, en, keyboard, uck, developer, flavors, changethemes
<somerville32> !search icons
<ubotu> Found: noicons, trashicon, xfce-themes, desktopicons, icons
<somerville32> !xfce-themes
<ubotu> Themes for Xfce4 are simply GTK2+ themes which means Gnome themes are also compatible with your xfce4 desktop. To install themes, unpack it in ~/.themes/  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<somerville32> !icons-#xubuntu is <alias> xfce-themes
<Alyxander> anyone?
<somerville32> I just gave you the answer :P
<somerville32> "  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/"
<Alyxander> you gave me themes i need icons
<Alyxander> ty
<Alyxander> lol
<somerville32> !xfce-icons is <reply>  To install icons, unpack them to ~/.icons/ - Visit http://www.xfce-look.org/ for all kinds of eyecandy for your Xfce4 desktop! - See also !themes for other GNOME theme sites
<Alyxander> ok am i stupid? where is ~/.icons/?
<TheSheep> Alyxander: it's a directory in your home directory
<TheSheep> Alyxander: if it doesn't exist, create it
<Alyxander> ok thats what i figured thanks
<TheSheep> Alyxander: since its name starts with a period, it's hidden
<nikosapi> hello, what are the minimum hardware requirements to run xubuntu at a reasonable speed?
<TheSheep> nikosapi: they are listed on the xubuntu.org
<somerville32> nikosapi, 333mhz and 192mb of ram
<nikosapi> ok, cool
<nikosapi> TheSheep: not on the main page...
 * nikosapi digs around the site
<nikosapi> ah, it says it on http://xubuntu.org/get
<TheSheep> yup
 * nikosapi runs off to test it out :)
<somerville32> :D
<soberon> Good evening... Please: In order to play streams with Totem Wha else must be installed?
<somerville32> First, you need the right codecs.
<soberon> and these are???
<somerville32> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<soberon> is there MPEG 2/3 codec?... it is free?
<somerville32> Yes.
<somerville32> You can download it.
<somerville32> See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<soberon> it is not via synaptic?
<somerville32> It is
<somerville32> It will tell you what packages to install
<soberon> Thanks a lot
<soberon> is a great distro and a great forum!!!
<somerville32> Thank you! :)
<soberon> on the contrarie... Thanks to You
<gerro> what do I shove into ~/.gtk*  to remove those acursed icon borders??
<gerro> I happened upon it by chance to some how get a working config file that removed them but now can't remember how
<somerville32> lol
<somerville32> Ask TheSheep
<gerro> I really don't see why they are even on by default, ubuntu doesn't have them on
<gerro> I'm about to go use gnome if I can't strip them
<somerville32> : O
<somerville32> There is a way
<somerville32> Try asking in #xfce
<gerro> k thx
<somerville32> np
<gerro> so far they only guide I have found anywhere is http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/08/27/howto-remove-the-borders-of-your-desktop-icon-text/
<gerro> but it is outdated and has a typo some where
<soberon> Hi again Somerville32... thanks to your advice I am lisenning somafm
<somerville32> :D
<somerville32> Woot woot!
<soberon> see you again... bye
<soberon> Hi again... Please give me an advice: What application use to share files via samba in xubuntu?? I used smb4k in kubuntu; Use the same?
<soberon> In other words... Exist some app similar to smb4k suitable for xubuntu??
<magic_ninja> i got a problem with foo2zjs
<magic_ninja> sec i get the error
<magic_ninja> hoping Pumpernickel or somerville32 is around
<magic_ninja> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-en_1%3a7.10+20071120_all.deb: files list file for package `foo2zjs' is missing final newline
<magic_ninja> http://www.ewiz.com/detail.php?p=BI-6800XT&c=pw
<magic_ninja> thinking about ordering that card, any opinions
<The-Kernel> magic_ninja don't save $20 and get a 7 series
<ActySofts> how do I turn off the system beep?
<ActySofts> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<magic_ninja> The-Kernel: i'm getting a 6800, its just what i need, anything faster is a waste of my money
<mohkohn> does xubuntu come with a bittorrent program?
<Catoptromancy> you can find torrent programs on list
<Catoptromancy> ktorrent works well,
<Catoptromancy> deluge is lighter
<codenamekt> for some reason xubuntu is not auto mounting my usb drive on this computer it is a fresh install and has mounted automatically before
<ciro314> hello. could anyone helpme installing an hp printer ¿? it works on simplyMepis and it is recognized on xubuntu when adding a printer but it just does not print anything. all new jobs are queued. thanks in advance
<bart1105> thesheep: hey
<bart1105> thesheep: hello... i need  little help
<bart1105> i have a litte problem.. here is a snapshot.. its better you see than for me to explain
<bart1105> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gabii/2062279094/
<mrmonday> how can I make a shortcut to the xfce menu? I'd like to make the super key bring it up like it does in windows
<loguser1_>  how to unmount and mount again , a partition ?
<ddddd> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<loguser1_> what is the partition editor utility for kubuntu. as gparted is for ubuntu ?
<ddddd> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ddddd> QTParted
<loguser1_> thansk
<loguser1_> i see ntfs partitions in media folder but i cant veiw its contents
<loguser1_> i have nfts 3g
<ddddd> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<loguser1_> it happend after i upgraded to 7.10
<ddddd> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ddddd> and in the terminal: $ man mount and $ info mount
<loguser1_> i installed a theme by kdm theme manager and after that i was in terminal names as loguser1@(none) , before that i was loguser1@pc1             . why?
<ddddd> kdm is not used in xubuntu and i dont know about it sorry ...
<ddddd> try #kubuntu
<loguser1_> k
<loguser1_>  how to unmount and mount again , a partition ?
<ddddd> sudo mount /devicename/partition /mnt/maptomount
<ddddd> or try man mount or try mount --help or try info mount
<ddddd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<PowerJC> how much space does a typical xubuntu install take up?
<ddddd> Minimum system requirements To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM. To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk. Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 64 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 128 MB RAM.
<PowerJC> but can i silm it down to any less than that?
<PowerJC> i want a distro to take up about 500mb-1gb
<ddddd> Minimum system requirements
<PowerJC> ok
<PowerJC> why does it need 192mb ram to install?
<ddddd> it is possible to install a command line system with the alternate cd and install only the packages you need maybe you stay below 1GiB
<PowerJC> k
<PowerJC> i've only got a 4gb hard disc and want to dual boot with windows 98
<PowerJC> so keeping space down is an issue
<ddddd> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MiniUbuntu this is old but usable with the xubuntu alternate cd
<loguser1> i cant access ntfs partitions since upgrade to 7.10 . any help?
<ddddd> did you read the links i give ? i dont us windows so i dont know about it maybe someone else here ?
<ddddd> TheSheep: do you know about ntfs
<PowerJC> my windows install will probs only be 1gb, so is 3gb enough for xubuntu?
<ddddd> scroll up i gave you the info :) Minimum system requirements To run the Desktop CD (LiveCD + Install CD), you need 128 MB RAM to run or 192 MB RAM to install. The Alternate Install CD only requires you to have 64 MB RAM. To install Xubuntu, you need 1.5 GB of free space on your hard disk. Once installed, Xubuntu can run with 64 MB RAM, but it is strongly recommended to have at least 128 MB RAM.
<ddddd> maybe download both alternate and the desktop cd and start ? :)
<PowerJC> but will 3gb be enough for applications beyond the basic install?
<ddddd> wat do you want to install ?
<PowerJC> i don't know yet
<PowerJC> i've used live cds before, but this will be the first time i'll have used a proper linux install
<loguser1> i cant access ntfs partitions since upgrade to 7.10 . any help?
<loguser1> ddddd:  not working
<ddddd> did you read the links i give ? i dont us windows so i dont know about it maybe someone else here ?
<PowerJC> loguser, are your ntfs partions working in windows ok?
<PowerJC> and what do you mean not working, do they mount?
<ddddd> hihi
<ddddd> PowerJC: are you also reinstalling win98 ?
<PowerJC> if in install linux yes
<ddddd> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_98#System_requirements http://www.xubuntu.org/get - win98 minimal 500mb xubuntu minimal 1.5gb -> win98 1gb xubuntu 3 gb - remove all partitions and make 1 new partition 1gb for win98 and install it then install xubuntu alternate cd text system and follow the guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MiniUbuntu for saving disk space (write it down & you need internet also make sure that works and how to do it before install
<PowerJC> ok
<ddddd> that is my advice
<PowerJC> how well do you think xubuntu would perform on it?
<PowerJC> amd k6-2 450, 384 mb ram
<PeckaH> pretty well
<ddddd> performance ok
<ddddd> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ddddd> also read that
<evge> I want to add some icons to the Tango icons set, how to do that ?
<ddddd> evge: only for yourself or for everybody that is downloading the theme ?
<evge> no, i want to add few icons locally only for myself
<evge> I have dl them, but don't know where to put them
<evge> I'm talking about CodeTango set, I just want .rb files to have nice icon
<ddddd> is the theme in your /home/.icons or in /usr/share/icons ?
<evge> /usr/share/icons/
<ddddd> iconthemes only support .png .svg .xpm you know ?
<evge> yes, yes I have dl the set. its png and svg in the appropriate folders 16x16, but not in the appropriate subfolders.
<evge> I using tango set
<evge> and want to make ruby files to use nice icons which ‎I have already dl
<ddddd> but you can put icons by pressing <alt> + <f2> -> gksudo thunar <enter> than you can do what you want
<ddddd> if you have the admin rights
<evge> ok, so now where to put that icon and how to tell thunar to display it for ruby type files
<ddddd> you go to /usr/share/icons/themename/16x16/mime/ find the current ruby icon and replace it with yours and use the old name
<evge> ok, thanks I've done it as you said. It worked. Again thank you!
<ddddd> :)
<ActySofts> hello
<ActySofts> how do I turn the system beep off under xubuntu gutsy?
<ddddd> PowerJC: how is it writing down all needed steps ?
<PowerJC> i don't know
<ddddd> you are not writing ?
<PowerJC> i'm only looknig into installing linux the now, i'm going to install sometime next weekend
<ddddd> ok
<PowerJC> i'm waiting until i upgrade it from 160mb ram to 384
<ddddd> you can already start 160 is enough for xubuntu ;-)
<PowerJC> but how well will it run?
<PowerJC> i tried knoppix and it was incredibly slow
<ddddd> knoppix is not light
<PowerJC> yeah
<ddddd> and live cd is always slow
<PowerJC> currently i've got a windows 98 installation on it taking 3.2gb, so i'm going to have to slim that down as well
<PowerJC> what kind of computer do you have ddddd?
<ddddd> laptop intel dualcore 1.6 1g ram 100g hd
<PowerJC> why do you use xubuntu then?
<ddddd> because i like xfce
<PowerJC> why do you use linux over windows?
<ddddd> and i think that not the os but the apllications should eat the system resources
<PowerJC> ok
<PowerJC> but kde and gnome can take up some amonut of resources
<ddddd> yes that is why i use xfce
<PowerJC> do you think xubuntu will be slower or faster than windows 98?
<ddddd> i dont now power lets google some comparing review
<PowerJC> k
<PowerJC> hows fluxbuntu?
<ddddd> http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<PowerJC> the memory usage for xfce is quite impressive
<ddddd> impressive high ?
<PowerJC> low
<ddddd> hihi will it fit in 160mb
<PowerJC> should do
<ddddd> no win98 vs xubuntu test found
<PowerJC> i couldn't find one either
<PowerJC> what i think will slow me down is my slow processor
<PowerJC> its pathetic
<PowerJC> i can't even run youtube videso
<maristo> Hi!
<PowerJC> hi
<ddddd> flash is ok in xubuntu but not perfect
<maristo> Yesterday I did ask about video codecs for Xubuntu 7.10... I've activate repositories en Synaptic, but automatic installation of codecs don't start... What packages I have to install?
<maristo> in*
<ddddd> medibuntu repository?
<ddddd> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maristo> thank you
<ddddd> !dvd | maristo:
<ubotu> maristo:: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<evge> hm PowerJC  can you test this: DL youtube flash video and play it with mpalyer
<maristo> For gxine i did install libxune-flac or something similar...
<maristo> libxine*
<maristo> Is Totem also uses same lib's?
<maristo> Ĉu iu parolas Esperanton ĉi tie?
<ddddd> !english | maristo:
<ubotu> maristo:: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ddddd> :-D
<PowerJC> i was away trying damn small linux on the computer
<PowerJC> ran really fast
<ddddd> no cursing please
<PowerJC> lol
<ddddd> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<PowerJC> sorry
<vinze> DSL = name >.<
<PowerJC> ok dsl
<ddddd> dsl is fine :)
<PowerJC> sorry i said it without thinking
 * vinze can imagine
<PowerJC> if a xubuntu install will run as fast as xubuntu 'll be happy
<PowerJC> *run as fast as dsl
<ddddd> i think as long as you use xfce applications only it will be fast but firefox is not coded for xfce only so it will be a little bit slower dan xfce itself but faster than kde + firefox
<ddddd> but maybe someone els can say more about this ?
<PowerJC> i'm going now thanks for advice ddddd
<ddddd> my pleasure sir and see you
<ddddd> :)
<maristo> My Brasero don't works :(
<maristo> Don't write CD-RW's
<ddddd> uh oh what is the error
<maristo> Is this error known?
<ddddd> you can lookup in launchpad
<maristo> what?
<vinze> !malone ! maristo
<vinze> !malone | maristo
<ubotu> maristo: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ddddd> the bugtracker
<ddddd> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+source/brasero/ no bugs
<maristo> bye
<gerro> I'm following this guide here to flash my bios but the floppy size image I'm putting on cd is too small - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318789
<maristo> Jest kto živoj?
<TheSheep> maristo: niestety, wszyscy pomarli
<maristo> Poljak?
<maristo> :)
<TheSheep> maristo: we usually speak English here though
<maristo> good
<TheSheep> !cz
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<maristo> Ja russkij...
<TheSheep> maristo: sorry
<TheSheep> !ru
<ubotu> Пожалуйста войдите в #ubuntu-ru для помощи на русском языке  /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<maristo> :)
<maristo> thanx
<mrmonday> how do I configure xubuntu to automatically mount the swap partition when it boots?
<codenamekt> hmm
<codenamekt> I wish I could tell you by looking at my fstab but one of these settings I don't understand
<codenamekt> doesn't seem like it would be the same on your machine
<codenamekt> mrmonday, your looking for the /etc/fstab entry that points to the swap
<codenamekt> mrmonday, could probably find on google.com
 * maristo :)
<codenamekt> maristo, do you know what the UUID is in the fstab?
<maristo> no
<codenamekt> just checkin'
<mrmonday> I've edited it now...
<mrmonday> *restarts*
<codenamekt> hes talking about me :)
<gerro> hello
<PeterPan_>  can any one recomend a good dictionary to install ?
<Dan8765> does xubuntu come w/ a bittorent client?
<ddddd> you have choice !
<nanonyme> rtorrent <3
<Dan8765> it comes w/ more than one?
<Dan8765> i use azureaus for win xp
<Dan8765> will azureas work w/ xbuntu
<ddddd> there are several installable
<ddddd> moment
<PeckaH> I hope a linux version of utorrent would be made
<PeckaH> you can install azureus with synaptic
<ddddd> yes azureus is availeble in the repositories
<Dan8765> reading about repositories now...
<Dan8765> i know nothing about linux
<Dan8765> thining about installing it on my other pc
<gerro> I use deluge on mine
<Dan8765> its a 1.4ghz w/ 512m ram
<gerro> synaptic explains pretty much everything
<gerro> then there's man apt-get
<PeckaH> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Dan8765> k thx
<Dan8765> i guess i couldnt get apps like photoshop or blender to work w/ xbuntu...right?
<gerro> www.winehq.org read there
<PeterPan_>  can any one recomend a good dictionary to install ?
<gerro> PeterPan_: what language?
<PeterPan_> gerro:  english
<gerro> Dan8765: blender is actually a native linux application
<Dan8765> oh cool
<gerro> Dan8765: there is also gimp and gimpshop if you want to give them a try
<Dan8765> yeah i've  heard of gimp allot never used it
<Dan8765> just so used to ps
<Dan8765> seems like xbunut would be good for older laptops
<ddddd> and inksape
<gerro> Dan8765: is it that tacky icon border that makes you think so?
<ddddd> *inkscape
<Dan8765> ? well no, i'm thining of its low system req
<Dan8765> i've just seen screenshots so far...downloading xubuntu right now
<Dan8765> 2 more hrs till done
<gerro> Dan8765: ohhh.. I never really understood why any system would ever need more than 100mb memory with nothing running
<Dan8765> yeah
<Dan8765> only thing i hate about my older pc is the dang 1.1 usb
<Dan8765> god that is slow
<gerro> I have a laptop with one and it isn't too bad 1.1
<ddddd> if you want very fast many features and stuff the code becomes less good
<ddddd> and starts eating system resources
<gerro> ddddd: long as its modular unlike kde that seems fine :)
<Dan8765> i just wanna serf the net w/ firefox and bittorent
<Dan8765> prolly not many virus problems w/ xb is ther?
<Dan8765> like the macs
<ddddd> and for example xfce on its own is fast but if you use firefox it is not coded for xfce alone so it is a bit more eating system resources
<Dan8765> will i be able to use the firefox addons/extension?
<gerro> Dan8765: none that I know of but there are patch sites related to its development you can read up on
<ddddd> sure
<ddddd> yes you can use addons
<Dan8765> good
<Dan8765> i need those
<ddddd> adblock+
<Dan8765> i gotta have my All-in-one gestures extension
<Dan8765> :)
<gerro> Dan8765: well good luck and all
<adac> I cannot add the volume icon at the system panel...when I try to add it then it just not appears on the panel :(
<honkyzg> hello, i'm basically a beginner in linux and this is also the first time i'm using IRC
<honkyzg> the thing is i want to get some help with my xubuntu
<Pumpernickel> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<honkyzg> i installed my xubuntu everything went right until i had to install support for mp3 divx and so on, i found one tut to instal some libs - but there was no libxine-extracodecs in synaptic so it didn't work
<honkyzg> and in add/remove programs enabling ubuntu-restricted-extras didn't work as well:/
<honkyzg> then how do i enable non-free codecs?
<somerville32> !restricted | try this webpage, honkyzg
<ubotu> try this webpage, honkyzg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mikeaz> hey everybody!
<mikeaz> just installed xubuntu gutsy
<somerville32> :D
 * somerville32 waves a Welcome to Xubuntu 7.10 flag.
<mikeaz> does anyone know of a good guide to getting compiz-fusion to run on it?
<somerville32> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<mikeaz> ok problems with installing compiz-fusion
<mikeaz> it does not run automatically, it only runs when i type the command 'compiz --replace'
<mikeaz> and then my windows do not have any titlebars, and they're all stuck to the top left of the screen
<somerville32> Is it running after you do that?
<somerville32> Or does it just remove the titlebars?
<Pumpernickel> You'll need a window decorator to go with it.
<Pumpernickel> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald: Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3~git20070717-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 198 kB, installed size 956 kB
<Batschi> Hi
<Batschi> somebody here??
<Deus101> yo
<Deus101> i need to reinstall ubuntu
<Deus101> but i got some lvm partitions still remaining
<Deus101> how can i save them
<Deus101> well not save them
<Deus101> how can i enable them
<Deus101> im on the live dvd now
<Deus101> about to install
<somerville32> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<hal9k2010> hello all
<somerville32> Hiya you
<Deus101> Hey
<Deus101> when i boot up after finishing installing from the live dvd
<Deus101> the screen goes blank
<Deus101> the boot up sequence that is
<Deus101> and x does not seem to boot
<Deus101> i can go into safe mode however
<Deus101> then i can see the boot screen and all
<Deus101> but not normally
<Deus101> any clues why?
<XwarlokX82> When i boot up my Xubuntu install, the lights on my monitor blink & strobe like crazy... Is there anything i can do to fix this? I figure this is just the monitor being out of sync...or something.
<somerville32> XwarlokX82, Correct.
<somerville32> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<XwarlokX82> ty somerville32
<somerville32> np
<somerville32> Deus101, X server configuration error it seems like
<Deus101> hmm
<hal9k2010> need some help with  upgrade... anybody
<somerville32> hal9k2010, go ahead.
<hal9k2010> hello from fl somer
<somerville32> :]
<hal9k2010> i have been playing with linux for around a week ...  i used the update manager and showed a upgrade to xubuntu 6.10
<hal9k2010> i tryed to installed and gave me a error msg  actually 2... i did a screen shot you want to see it ?
<somerville32> Sure
<hal9k2010> sending
<Deus101> ok, this is annoying, i just installed new nvidia drivers
<Deus101> but the screen is black when i boot up
<Deus101> if i got into safe mode and execute telinit 3 that works
<Deus101> but not any other wayhu
<somerville32> Ask in #ubuntu
<hal9k2010> ok i did and installed the pkg  it was a ubuntu sistem
<hal9k2010> now the upgrade manager tells me i am updated but still show that i am using xubuntu 6.06
#xubuntu 2008-11-17
<billenium> none of my browsers will open
<dissociative> which browsers?
<billenium> firefox and epiphany
<billenium> When i open firefox nothing happens, when i open epiphany it just shows "Crash Recovery".
<billenium> okay, so i started in the command line with sudo...
<dissociative> you should try running them from a text terminal to see if there should be a revelant error message
<billenium> it works
<billenium> I did "sudo firefox" and it worked
<dissociative> running those things with sudo is dangerous
<billenium> er why?
<dissociative> it would be easier to catch a malware or something bad or trash the system if you run firefox and so with administrative privileges
<dissociative> etc
<dissociative> and overall more if you dont have the lastest security updates
<TheSheep> plus, they write files in your home directory as root, which prevents them from working as normal user then
<TheSheep> which may be the case here
<dissociative> yes
<billenium> er so...
<kids> how do we get shokewave to work in firefox?
<Odd-rationale> kids: works?
<kids> Odd-rationale: works great. Thanks so much.
<kids> Odd-rationale: not to be a bother, but do you know how to get shockwave working inside firefox. I can't seem to get it to work.
<Odd-rationale> kids: one thing i should mention is that it would be much better to reformat the drive as ext3. as ntfs fragments MUCH more heavily than ext3. and since you nolonger have windows, you have no way to defrag.
<Odd-rationale> kids: there is no way... :(
<Odd-rationale> kids: the work around is either to install ie4linux or firefox under wine.
<Odd-rationale> !shockwave
<ubottu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<kids> Odd-rationale: what is ie4linux. Is there anyway to change the format without losing my data?
<Odd-rationale> kids: ies4linux is a profect to run Internet Explorer under wine in linux.
<Odd-rationale> kids: no, there is no way you can change ntfs to ext3 without first backing up all your data somewhere else.
<kids> When I have it backed up, how do I format it to ext3
<Odd-rationale> !ies4linux
<ubottu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<kids> Odd-rationale: When I have it backed up, how do I format it to ext3?
<Odd-rationale> kids: the easiest way "mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1" or the name pf the disk
<Odd-rationale> you can catch me if you need help doing that.
<Odd-rationale> right now. i gtg...
<Odd-rationale> ttyl!
<kids> Thanks again. I really do appreciate it.
<owen1> how to enable 256 colors on xterm? i followed this link but 'tput colors' shows 8 - http://push.cx/2008/256-color-xterms-in-ubuntu
<pdani> hi
<pdani> i have xfce4.4, and i automatically save session on logout. when i log in again, firefox starts on the current desktop instead of the destop it was running on before, and thunderbird doesn't start at all...
<olistik1> hi there!
<olistik1> I've  just downloaded xubuntu 8.10 and I'd like to install it on my eeepc 701
<olistik1> is there a guide to install it through usb key?
<LeAstrale> olistik1: You can use UNetbootin to make a USB Live key with it :)
<olistik1> LeAstrale: thx :)
<olistik1> LeAstrale: mmh but that will install *to* the usb key
<LeAstrale> olistik1: That will create a "cd" from the USB key
<LeAstrale> olistik1: You can boot a live enviroment in the same way too.
<LeAstrale> I think you can do it with liveusb creator from the livecd too :)
<LeAstrale> But ive had much luck with UNetbootin, and it supports alot more than just ubuntu
<olistik1> LeAstrale: it seems that unetbootin rocks! =D
<olistik1> mmh
<LeAstrale> olistik1: It does yes :D
<LeAstrale> And it works for the most common distros :)
<olistik1> now a question
<olistik1> I need a distro even text based for my eeepc (no wifi, webcam, only eth0)
<olistik1> what is the best choice for my eeepc?
<olistik1> 4gb hd drive ;)
<TheSheep> olistik1: try searching the ditrowatch page
<TheSheep> distrowatch
<olistik1> TheSheep: thx :) I think I'll start with xubuntu live 8.10
<juanantonio> Hello. I'm going to install xubuntu with lxde desktopOnce I do so, shall I need to download something else that it's not included in the CD?
<volo> hi
<gabkdlly> volo: hi
<gabkdlly> juanantonio: I am not sure what is all included on the xubuntu CD, but I kind of doubt that lxde will be included.
<gabkdlly> juanantonio: you might have better luck with a DVD image
<vidd> juanantonio, yes, lxde IS included on the cd
<gabkdlly> vidd: nice save :)
<vidd> gabkdlly, its in the same repos as xfce...so it must be there
<vidd> juanantonio, but your best bet is to always connect to the internet to get the apps you want
<hhh2> try LOSTIRC as irc client is good
<hhh2> similar to xchat
<juanantonio> Thanks, vidd
<juanantonio> When you explained me everything and encouraged me to install Xubuntu with lxde desktop, I read an article explaining how to install Xubuntu with XP-look
<juanantonio> and this person told taht most of drivers are not installed unless you do so. Is that right?
<vidd> for lxde?
<juanantonio> Yes, I mean for example, the driver for the graphic card, for networking, for audio
<juanantonio> he told that he had to install medibuntu
<juanantonio> Shall I need to do the same thing
<juanantonio> ?
<juanantonio> I return later, bye
<Guest28987> hi can anybody help please?
<Guest28987> im having an installation problem
<vidd> Guest28987, what is the issue?
<Guest28987> oky
<Guest28987> im trying to install ubuntu
<Guest28987> but it wont instlal
<Guest28987> install
<Guest28987> error reading bot CD
<vidd> which disk are you using??
<vidd> desktop or alt cd?
<vidd> and how did you burn it?
<Guest28987> 700 mb capacity cd
<Guest28987> rw cd
<Guest28987> used software at a fairly quick speed
<Guest28987> slowing the speed down results in a better burn?
<vidd> what software?
<vidd> it depends.....
<Guest28987> cdburnerxp
<vidd> did the machine you are trying to install on the same machine that burned the disk?
<Guest28987> no
<Guest28987> burned it onto main conmputer
<vidd> ok....but the cd into this machine (the one you are talking to me on)
<vidd> is the data on it [something].iso? or are there a bunch of folders?
<vidd> Guest28987, ^^^^
<Guest28987> sorry
<Guest28987> back
<Guest28987> i downloaded the ubuntu iso and then put a blank cd into the rom
<vidd> Guest28987, is the data on it [something].iso? or are there a bunch of folders?
<Guest28987> then i put the iso cd into the laptop
<Guest28987> but I/O error occured
<vidd> Guest28987, please put the cd into this machine....i need to know if the data on it is one file call [something].iso, or if there are several files and folders on it
<Guest28987> okay im reburning the cd
<Guest28987> ill run it on this machine to see if it works, then ill run it on the laptop and if it doesnt, its the laptop
<vidd> Guest28987, can you just answer the question????
<vidd> the last time you burned it, did you simply copy the iso file to the disk or did you unpack it on the disk?
<Guest28987> copied the iso to the disk, then put the disk in the laptop
<vidd> if you do the same thing as you did before, the results will likely be the same
<Guest28987> im burning at a slower speed
<vidd> no
<vidd> that will do nothing
<vidd> you need your software to unpack the ISO and make a boot disk out of it
<vidd> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vidd> ....
<vidd> Guest28987, http://www.fixya.com/support/t217500-make_bootdisk_from_iso_image
<Guest28987> thank you
<Guest28987> where do i type that command?
<vidd> Guest28987, its not a command....its a web page
<vidd> Guest28987, and dont PM me!
<Guest28987> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<vidd> Guest28987, did you check out that website i posted for you on the proper way to burn an ISO?
<Guest28987> yes
<Guest28987> downloaded the program
<Guest28987> ive installed it
<Guest28987> but i can not find the program onto the computer
<iwkse> hello, which package i need to install to get internationalization?
<vidd> right click the .iso and choose "open with"
<vidd> and select the burner you just installed
<TheSheep> iwkse: go to system->language support and select the languages you want, it will install the required files automatically
<Guest28987> okay
<iwkse> TheSheep, thanks
<juanantonio> Hi everyone. What's the BitTorrent clients consumming the least resources in the repos of Buntu?
<Odd-rationale> rtorrent
<Odd-rationale> !info rtorrent
<ubottu> rtorrent (source: rtorrent): ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 325 kB, installed size 884 kB
<Odd-rationale> it runs from console.
<Odd-rationale> here's a good intro: http://polishlinux.org/apps/p2p/rtorrent-console-p2p/
<kc0taf> Need to down load 8.10 iso but have restricts
<kc0taf> because I am on a satlite internet I have Far Access restrictions on
<kc0taf> how much I can download in a day.
<kc0taf> How ever I have a window were there is no limit.
<kc0taf> I need a program that can download in that window but if
<kc0taf> it can't finish it will stop and start up later and finish in that window of time.
<vidd> kc0taf, then you want to get the iso via bittorrent
<vidd> kc0taf, the way it works it it will download as fast as it can, as much as it can, and will continue trying untill it has the entire file
<MyTaurus> Need help downloading Xubuntu 8.10 iso in a specific window of time
<MyTaurus> Any programs out there that does this.
<juanantonio> thanks, ubottu, but I need a graphical, not console yet
<MyTaurus> If it does not complete the download it will finish the next day in that time window.
<vidd> MyTaurus, you will want to use bit torrent to download the iso
<MyTaurus> Does bit torrent have a schedular in it?
<Odd-rationale> no, but if you can pause and resume anytime...
<TheSheep> Odd-rationale: same with ftp and http
<MyTaurus> I have a satelite internet and have what is called Far Access limited to only 250 Mb a day download
<MyTaurus> But I have a window very early in the morning from 1 am to 6 am that is free from the Far Access.
<MyTaurus> I was trying to find a program to download between these time and stop if not complete.
<MyTaurus> then restart the next days window of time.
<MyTaurus> Looks like I will have to script this one out.
<MyTaurus> I shouldn't say restart but continue the download.
<vidd> MyTaurus, so then log on at any time during that window and download
<vidd> do you have a linux install already?
<vidd> if so, you can set up a cron job
<vidd> MyTaurus, you also might want to do the net install....
<vidd> MyTaurus, the net install iso is only 10MB
<vidd> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<MyTaurus> I tried net install before and will never do it again. I had more failures then you can count. Mostly from packages being moved or unavalible.
<MyTaurus> I will look at the minimal
<vidd> MyTaurus, i have done over 90 net installs with *buntu over the years....never failed yet
<vidd> MyTaurus, and the nice thing about the net installer is that you can install any official *buntu with the same installer disk
<MyTaurus> vidd, I have satelite internet with a long lag time, Hughes network to be specific
<Chaser> vidd: can I install ubuntu studio for ex ?
<Chaser> coz I was trying to install Ubuntu studio over USB which failed and I dont have a dvd writer
<Chaser> *from USB
<vidd> Chaser, install the cli-only, edit your repos, update apt, and apt-get the rest
<vidd> Chaser, that is assuming that ubuntu studio is not just ubuntu with extra stuff added
<Chaser> vidd: I guess it has more packages / source list than Ubuntu.
<Chaser> and the Installation from USB stick does not work
<vidd> Chaser, then install the cli-only from the mini
<Chaser> vidd: thanks I will try and see what happens
<vidd> Chaser,  follow these instructions :
<vidd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<vidd> you can just install vanilla ubuntu
<vidd> then upgrade
<Chaser> cool much simpler
<vidd> Chaser, actuall....you can do this from the CLI-only too
<vidd> the instructions have the -desktop package
<Chaser> where did you get those instructions ? I thought I have to fire it up to see what it offers
<Chaser> I mean fire up the cd with minimal iso
<vidd> Chaser, burn the mini, at the boot, type cli
<Chaser> cool will check it out
<vidd> after the install completes, reboot and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<Chaser> ok
<vidd> and this is why i LOVE the mini!
<Chaser> yea its much better than burning different disks (for those who dont bother network usage)
<vidd> no need to dist-upgrade after the install completes either....it gets the latest and greatest during the install
<Chaser> yea thats an added bonus ...
<Mooch> How do you configure Xubuntu to just download security updates only
<Mooch> are all 300 and something updates really necessary?
<vidd> Mooch, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<stefan__> hi, My friend had a few security problems, and someone in here told me I should re-disable the root login, but how?
<vidd> stefan__, edit your /etc/shadow file
<vidd> on the first line, replace the string between the first ":" and the second ":" with !
<vidd> stefan__, so the first line should say  "root:!:[other stuff here]
<stefan__> ok thats already that way
<vidd> then root login is disabled
<stefan__> and how do I regenerate the ssh key?
<stefan__> just run ssh-keygn?
<stefan__> +e?
<stefan__> did that, and I got a long string of numbers ^^
<vidd> stefan__, consult http://www.eos.ncsu.edu/remoteaccess/man/ssh-keygen.html
<stefan__> can't I simply disable ssh? ^^
<vidd> stefan__, personnally...i would apt-get remove --purge the ssh server and re-make it
<vidd> stefan__, yes, sudo apt-get reove --purge [open ssh program]
<stefan__> ok thx
<vidd> stefan__, yes, sudo apt-get remove --purge [open ssh program]
<stefan__> anything else that needs to be removed so noone can login on this pc?
<vidd> stefan__, if the system has been compromised, it is actually best to back up critical data files, format and re-install fresh
<vidd> this is the only way to guarantee a root-kit-free system
<vidd> you dont "fix" a compromised system, you replace it
<stefan__> I thought it would be root free first time i installed it ^^
<stefan__> but somehow someone got access
<vidd> not "root-free"....."root-kit-free"
<vidd> !rootkit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rootkit
<stefan__> yes I know what that is =)
<stefan__> sry
<vidd> a root kit is spyware on steriods
<stefan__> I thought xubuntu would be an easy way to get him a user friendly system,.. dunno what went wrong :/
<vidd> stefan__, on your fresh install, i would install a root kit hunter (sudo apt-get install rkhunter) and a firewall configuration tool (sudo apt-get install firestarter)
<vidd> stefan__, what was the security problem?
<stefan__> Never had any problems back when I was using debian ^^
<stefan__> like a vnc attack
<stefan__> login
<vidd> stefan__, your user must have turned on remote desktop login
<stefan__> he doesn't even know how to surf to the options :D
<vidd> he probably remoted in from a compromised windows machine
<vidd> stefan__, its in the system menu
<stefan__> I know but he even got problems with that
<stefan__> total pc newbie
<vidd> sorry..."settings" menu
<vidd> if the windows machine has a keylogger, its very easy to follow the user into the linux box
<vidd> once the username and password are obtained, he's done
<vidd> you might want to create a second, unpriviledged user account (no sudo rights)
<stefan__> I'm not quite getting which windows machine you mean
<vidd> and give make the "master" account unable to log in remotely
<vidd> M$
<stefan__> still no clue :D
<vidd> M$ windows...aka "not linux"
<stefan__> I know windows
<stefan__> ^^ but I don't know where the keylogger you mean
<stefan__> what
<stefan__> -where
<TheSheep> stefan__: suppose the windows machine is running some sort of malware that catches every keypress and sends it to the evil hackers :)
<vidd> one of the most common spyware apps are keyloggers on windows machines
<stefan__> yes but if I boot linux there is no windows =)
<vidd> stefan__, so its a dual-boot machine?
<stefan__> it is, but since linux is on this computer, noone uses windows :D
<stefan__> too slow ^^ and ugly :)
<vidd> so how did they know they were compromised?
<stefan__> its btw a fresh installed windows ... there should be no spyware
<stefan__> compromised?
<vidd> stefan__, you dont REALLY believe that?
<stefan__> I don't believe what?
<vidd> you said they had a security breach
<vidd> fresh installed windows != malware free
<stefan__> yes, they saw (saw? past from see I mean ^^ ) the mouse flying over the screen when doing nothing, and When I turned ob the system a few hours ago, i even had no xfce4-panel
<vidd> without a properly configured firewall, a windows machine will be compromised in anywhere between 2-24 minutes of broadband access
<vinnl> stefan__, that's "normal"
<vinnl> stefan__, optical mouses do that
<vinnl> And the panel thing unfortunately happens more often :(
<vinnl> But that's just a bug
<stefan__> but it doesn't go around starting clicking somewhere
<vinnl> stefan__, oh, no, it does't :P
<vinnl> *shouldn't
<xuburant> vinnl, what happens? i just walked in.
<vinnl> xuburant, apparently there's something with stefan__'s computer, but I fell in the conversation as well, I just like to butt in ;-)
<xuburant> :P i was just wondering if i might be able to reproduce the bug
<vidd> stefan__, couple things..... first...assume the system has been compromised
<vidd> if there are any critical data files (pictures, stories, last year's tax reciepts, etc) back them up to removable media
<stefan__> what I still don't get is that keylogger thing,.. the windows I installed has another password then the linux users do, and windows can't log anything when I boot linux, can it?
<vidd> stefan__, i had assumed that the user remoted into his linux system from a windows machine
<vidd> but back to recommendations......
<stefan__> no way, he is a total noob and never COULD have done something like that :D
<vidd> once all data is back-ed up, wipe out both the linux and windows installs
<vidd> if he wants windows on the system, reinstall windows first
<stefan__> and start all over again with rkhunter and firestarter
<vidd> when you install windows, NO NOT HAVE THE MACHINE CONNECTED TO THE INTERNET untill after you have the firewall configured
<vidd> (windows firewall)
<stefan__> yes vidd, thx =)
<vidd> once the windows is up-todate (if you choose to install windows) install linux
<stefan__> because otherwise its a little harder to deal with grub I know that ;)
<stefan__> Did it a few hundert times back when I started using linux :D
<vidd> also, does this machine connect to the internet through a modem directly, or thru a router?
<stefan__> router
<stefan__> and in a few hours with wlan -.-
<vidd> then lock down your router's firewall
<stefan__> so the security is gone anyway :D
<vidd> make all ping requests drop down a well
<vidd> use the tools on dyndns.org to make sure your network is stealthed
<vidd> stefan__, they are setting up a wireless network?
<stefan__> I'm doing that
<stefan__> I want my 25m lan cable back :D
<vidd> i have a few recommendations for that =]
<beppi> anybody familiar with setting up older hardware?  in particular gpib cards?
<stefan__> so? ^^
<vidd> when you set up the wireless router, set up encryption and MAC filtering
<stefan__> wouldn't have done it without MAC =)
<vidd> wifi networks add just that much more vulnerability
<vidd> MAC addresses can be spoofed
<vidd> and encryption keys can be cracked
<stefan__> yes thats clear to me =)
<stefan__> nothing is really secure ^^
<vidd> add them both, and it makes it that much harder on the hacker.....
<stefan__> btw rkhunter checked everything,.. nothing found
<vidd> it encourages them to move on to an easier target  =]
<stefan__> would really suprise me if there is a wlan hacker in this little town ^^
<vidd> stefan__,  rkhunter isnt fool proof
<vidd> and it sounds more like recon then an invasion
<beppi> anybody good with old hardware at all?
<vidd> stefan__, you need to inform your user about password security
<vidd> beppi, what hardware?
<beppi> Trying to setup an old ISA GPIB card
<stefan__> I already did,.. I also told him, not to surf porn sites anymore :D
<vidd> =| what is a GPIB card?
<vidd> stefan__, yeah...right...."Here's a corvette....dont speed"
<beppi> old standard, its IEE488.1
<vidd> what does it do?
<stefan__> xD
<beppi> connects to really old hardware...
<beppi> and instruments used in lab settings, places like that.
<vidd> http://linux-gpib.sourceforge.net/
<beppi> checked there...I have the packages, i'm just getting stuck at the gpib.conf part.
<stefan__> so good bye and thx for the support vidd
<vidd> beppi, did you look ------>http://linux-gpib.sourceforge.net/doc_html/r23.html
<beppi> i'm still a newb, is there some simple way to list the hardware that isn't set up on a machine?  I tried dmesg | grep xxx but got nothing.
<vinnl> Btw, has anybody here managed to get PHPEclipse running?
<beppi> Yep, checked there too, but I think I'm just an idiot.
<vidd> beppi, unfortunantly...so am i with oddball hardware =\
<beppi> it just doesn't make any sense to me vidd.
<Mooch> hey vidd do you have 8.11 xubuntu
<vidd> Mooch, 8.10
<vidd> there is no 8.11
<Mooch> oh yeah sorry how do you compare to 8.04
 * vidd reserves comment
<vidd> encryption support is built in if that is important to you
<Mooch> is that like extra security
<vidd> yes
<vinnl> vidd, you still have to install that, right? (You're talking about ecryptfs or something?)
<Mooch> well then yes its important just curious to know the difference between the two
<vidd> vinnl, yes'
<vinnl> OK :)
<vidd> Mooch, its not important to me
<vinnl> Mooch, there's also the new NetworkManager
<vidd> *groan*
<vidd> wb stefan__
<stefan__> hi thx =)
<Mooch> I am thinking of getting the iso file of 804 I just hope it won't be a nightmare installing it
 * vidd trashed the nm in favor of wicd
<vidd> Mooch, if you already have 8.04, why not just upgrade?
<vinnl> Mooch, if the LiveCD runs then you're already well along, and that's without risk :)
<Mooch> I don't I have 6.06 LTS cd which oh boy has 325 updates so ....
<vidd> you obviously have internet =]
<Mooch> yeah
<vidd> Mooch, what version you currently running?
<stefan__> having some wlan problems, connected the stick, activated and configurated the network, unplugged the lan cable, everything went well, to be sure I made a reboot, now the system tells me "new drivers are beeing "limited" used"
<Mooch> ummm 2.6 forgot now
<vidd> Mooch, ????
<stefan__> and there is no connection to the internet, the driver is enabled
<Mooch> I think I went up to 2.6 50 and then my modem stop working
<vidd> stefan__, what does lspci tell you the network card is?
<vidd> Mooch, that is the kernel.....which version of *buntu
<Mooch> xbuntu 6.06 LTS
<Mooch> upgrade from Ubuntu 6.06 LTS
<vidd> Mooch, i would recommend that you do a server upgrade
<stefan__> Can only find the ethernet card oO do I need to reconnect the wlan stick?
<Mooch> hmmmm really why tell me
<vidd> update manager has issues because of drastic changes between 6.06 and either 6.10 or 7.04 (dont remember wich)
<vidd> stefan__, if the wifi card is not installed....how is the system supposed to use it?
<vidd> stefan__, or is it a usb thing?
<stefan__> it did =) yes usb stick
<Mooch> Do you think doing the iso install might be a issue?
<vidd> stefan__, then lsusb
<stefan__> FRITZ!WLAN
<stefan__> Bus 004 Device 005: ID 057c:6201 AVM GmbH WLAN USB v1.1
<vidd> Mooch, i would use the mini if you have no weird networking considerations
<vidd> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<vidd> stefan__, what does iwconfig tell you?
<vidd> stefan__, post it in pastebin
<vidd> !pastebin | stefan__
<ubottu> stefan__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<stefan__> I know what a pastebin is =)
<Mooch> well I plan on using this computer for strictly Xubuntu and I have another which I plan on using for a dualboot
<vidd> Mooch, in that case...definantly get the mini iso
<stefan__> http://rafb.net/p/6Qcze034.html
<vidd> the mini has lighter installation requirements
<vidd> stefan__, sorry...force of habit
<stefan__> force of habit ? oO
<Mooch> yeah I figured that I have a friend of mine downloading the iso file for me because I am running on dial up
<vidd> Mooch, dial-up? in that case....get the alt cd
<vidd> Mooch, dial-up is not conducive for net install
<vidd> (takes forever)
<stefan__> so you can't help vidd ?
<vidd> and most dial-up modems are not enabled by default
<vidd> stefan__, im still looking
<Mooch> whats the difference between the alt cd and the desktop
<stefan__> ok
<vidd> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<vidd> !live
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<vidd> !alt
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.10/ubuntu-8.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<vidd> there we go =]
<Mooch> oh my overwhelming info :)
<stefan__> wait, I think somehow the ke got changed :/
<Mooch> so the alt cd in the long run in most cases is the best way to go
<vidd> that would do it stefan__
<stefan__> but how did it change oO
<vidd> Mooch, i HATE the live(desktop) installer
<Mooch> why
<vidd> stefan__, it is possible that the key wasnt saved properly before reboot
<vinnl> Mooch, with the Desktop CD you can see whether it works, that's important to know too
<stefan__> ok
<vidd> Mooch, the only thing i use live cd's is to recover data from M$ based machines before i use the mini to formate them and install linux
<SmoothPorcupine> I have 13 gigabytes of data I intend to keep.
<Mooch> vinnl: I am gonna use the desktop for my other pc for dual boot
<SmoothPorcupine> I installed a new hard drive in my computer last night, /dev/sdd.
<vidd> Mooch, the live does have the wubi installer
<vidd> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Mooch> but vidd did give me some advantages of the mini for this older comp
<SmoothPorcupine> It had some partitions and data, and I moved stuff around formatting it to Linux and stuff.
<SmoothPorcupine> And I also mv'd the contents of a few drives there.
<Mooch> thats what I want right there Wubi for my windows comp
<SmoothPorcupine> Now when I booted up /dev/sdd1 and /dev/sdd2 did not exist.
<vidd> Mooch, just be forewarned....wubi breaks if the kernel gets updated
<Mooch> dough!
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, did you add them to your fstab?
<vidd> Mooch, that is D'OH
<vidd> =]
<SmoothPorcupine> When I managed to get Xubuntu to create those files, I try to mount and it says "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdd1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<vinnl> ^.^
<Mooch> so the alt cd is the best way to go in terms of upgrading for my older comp?
<vidd> Mooch, no....
<Mooch> confused
<vidd> it is the best way for fresh-installing your older comp
<vidd> upgrading is best done though upgrading =]
<Mooch> ah ok well I wanna do a fresh install
<SmoothPorcupine> Oh, and my question would be, what's wrong with my partitions?
<vidd> Mooch, then yes....alt is best for your relic
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, did you add them to your fstab?
<Mooch> it shouldn't be a problem installing over the current version of Xubuntu right?
<SmoothPorcupine> Why would I do that?
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, so your system can find them?
<vidd> Mooch, you have data you want saved?
<SmoothPorcupine> /etc/fstab is not how the system looks for partitions is it?
<stefan__> no effect, there is still that driver "warning" I had after the reboot,... the first time it did its job without any error ... and now nothing :/
<Mooch> not really except my modem but I am gonna have to upgrade my driver anyways because the driver I have is for this version only
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, File System TABle
<SmoothPorcupine> Doesn't it look some other way and then try to mount and stuff, using fstab?
<SmoothPorcupine> I have root access, so I don't need fstab to mount stuff.
<SmoothPorcupine> I was able to mount just fine last night.
<Mooch> vidd:  what about dvd media support for 8.04 Xubuntu is it good or bad?
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, if you moved critical system files to that drive, then fstab must have it so your system can find those files
<SmoothPorcupine> Critical system files are replaceable, the drive contains personal data.
<SmoothPorcupine> It doesn't need to be seen by the system.
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, then you should have no problem mounting the drive
<stefan__> how do I test the connection strength of a wlan network? Thats the only thing that I could imagine could be the cause of the problem :/
<vidd> have you checked to make sure that your bios is assigning the drives in the correct order for your mount command?
<SmoothPorcupine> Yes, but I do get problems, is the problem.
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, can you pastebin the output of your mount command?
<vidd> !pastebin | SmoothPorcupine
<ubottu> SmoothPorcupine: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<SmoothPorcupine> Mounting the partition?
<vidd> stefan__, see....force of habit =]
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, yes
<stefan__> what does force of habit mean -.-
<Mooch> vidd how is dvd media support for Xubuntu 8.04
<vidd> Mooch, i have never had any issues with dvd support
<SmoothPorcupine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73470/
<vidd> even as far back as breezy
<Mooch> great I can't play my dvds on dapper at all
<Mooch> missing codecs looks like
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, is the drive formatted in ext2?
<stefan__> another test now -.-
<SmoothPorcupine> I would hope so.
<SmoothPorcupine> I did it last night.
<vidd> Mooch, sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs gxine
<Mooch> let me write this down .........
<vinnl> Mooch, note that this installs the Gxine media player
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, and what did dmesg | tail tell you (since the error told you to run that)?
<vinnl> Also, somewhere after Dapper, a feature was added to the Movie Player that automatically makes it find the correct codecs
<vidd> vinnl, Mooch i have never had any luck with totem
<Mooch> I gave up on it
<vidd> Mooch, hehe me too
<Mooch> too much of a brainteaser
<SmoothPorcupine> http://paste.ubuntu.com/73472/
<Mooch> vinni gxine is that a good media player
<vinnl> Mooch, all depends on your preference, vidd  obviously thinks so :)
<Mooch> vidd: I am going to add you to my buddy list because I am gonna try the dual boot thing pretty soon and you too vinni
<Mooch> gonna need some help with it
<Mooch> and the iso file
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, i have never used ext2 file format, and the error isnt jumping out at me
<Mooch> vidd: I appreciate the feedback and help
<Mooch> vinnl: U too thanks:)
<vinnl> yw :)
<SmoothPorcupine> vidd, okay, but if I was deleting and creating partitions last night, formatting them, moving stuff around, is it possible that they partitions were formatted to the wrong place?
<SmoothPorcupine> that the*
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, idk...i dont play around with partitions like that
<vidd> i build them and leave them
<Mooch> vinni you offline?
<vinnl> vinnl, no, I'm here :)
<vinnl> Mooch I mean xD
<Mooch> ah ok I spelled your name wrong
<vinnl> Mooch, you can type the first few lettesr of a name and press Tab to have it autocomplete
<SmoothPorcupine> Any links on diagnosing the error message I get?
<SmoothPorcupine> Or just dumping whatever can be figured out about a partition?
<Mooch> I am trying to add you to my buddy list
<Mooch> is that a i or a l
<vinnl> Mooch, which IRC application are you using>
<vidd> Mooch, buddy list?
<vinnl> Mooch, an L
<vinnl> From "NL" from "The Netherlands" :)
<Mooch> yeah vidd got you on there
<vidd> vinnl, i think he wants me
<vidd> not that your not important =]
<vinnl> :P
<Mooch> yeah right
<mw88> hi
<vinnl> Hey mw88
<Mooch> vidd ur crazy
<Mooch> well let me head out all talk to you soon when I get this iso file
<mw88> I have a question about using xfce with gnome on the eee-pc with the netbook-remix-gui...
<Mooch> which should be hopefully tomorrow
<Mooch> later all.......................8-)
<vinnl> Bye
<vidd> Mooch, i might not be here
<mw88> xfce seems to load the same programs on startup as gnome does, so the netbook launcher for example, is there a way to set up a seperate list of services on xfce login so the netbook gui won't show up?
<vidd> tommorrow is my day off
<Mooch> oh ok vidd well probably be on thursday
<vinnl> mw88, I don't think Xfce is supposed to start the same programs... Perhaps some GNOME application is pulling them in? gnome-session perhaps, is that running?
<mw88> yes
<Mooch> see you guys later
<mw88> I found sessions in the xfce-settings manager but disabling apps there will also disable them in gnome so it seems to be the same backend
<vinnl> Oh, OK... Then I have no idea how you'd do that... :(
<mw88> hm
<mw88> do you know if there are different login scripts for xfce and gnome?
<mw88> well, I think I could find this information in google ^^
<vinnl> Well, I'd suppose there were
<vinnl> Yeah :)
<mw88> but I have another question...
<SmoothPorcupine> Suppose I didn't umount an ext2fs before shutting down... Would it be automatically unmounted or...
<mw88> the netbook-remix-gui uses a special gtk-theme, when I log in to xfce it seems to use this theme instead of the xfce-themes I set up in the settings
<mw88> it should force a check on reboot
<vinnl> Sorry, wouldn't know either... And I can't find an Ubuntu Netbook Remix IRC channel as well :(
<vinnl> Perhaps you'll have more luck in #ubuntu
<mw88> yes, thx for your help
<stefan__> vidd, still there ? I'm over wlan and super happy :D just one more thing I need to know, I had to change the network settings to the one I stored, How can I start them by default?
<vidd> stefan__, idk i use a different application for managing networks
<SmoothPorcupine> Okay, now I'm getting somewhere: |# debugfs -c /dev/sdd1| -> "Bad magic number in super-block while opening filesystem"
<SmoothPorcupine> So do I set it to 3 or 7? :B
<nunu> vidd, I'm stefan__  The connections seems to be very instable at my friends pc, but what bugs me most is that the connection settings seem to reset themselves,.. need to go to bed but I'm sure I can't sleep with that problem in mind :D
<vidd> nunu, then do this: get wicd as the network manager....
<vidd> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<vidd> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<vidd> !info wicd
<ubottu> Package wicd does not exist in intrepid
<nunu> wicd ok,... would have tried it the old fassion way via nano and etc =)
 * vidd hates network-admin
<nunu> ^^
<vinnl> vidd, then you'll be happy to hear that it is not longer available in 8.10 ;-)
<vidd> vinnl, nm?
<vidd> !network-manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<vinnl> vidd, network-admin
<vidd> !network-admin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-admin
<vidd> !gnome-network-admin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vidd> !info gnome-network-admin
<ubottu> gnome-network-admin (source: gnome-system-tools): GNOME Network Administration Tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.22.1-0ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 267 kB, installed size 672 kB
<vidd> vinnl, looks like its still there to me
<vinnl> vidd, oh... Well, I couldn't find it in the menu at least :P
<vinnl> If it's in universe, it isn't in Ubuntu, so I suppose it might not be in Xubuntu as well
<vidd> vinnl, all of xubuntu is in universe
<vidd> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<vidd> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in intrepid
<vinnl> vidd, yeah but Ubuntu isn't and it used to be in Ubuntu as well
<vidd> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.2.1 (intrepid), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<vidd> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-2 (intrepid), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<vidd> =]
<dcolish> vidd, !info awesome
<vidd> lxde FTW!
<dcolish> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): dynamic floating and tiling window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.2-1 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 504 kB
<vidd> dcolish, lxde wins
<vinnl> xD
<vidd> !info flubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Package flubuntu-desktop does not exist in intrepid
<vidd> !info fluxbuntu-desktop
<ubottu> Package fluxbuntu-desktop does not exist in intrepid
<vidd> !info fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox (source: fluxbox): Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0+deb1-8 (intrepid), package size 895 kB, installed size 3584 kB
<dcolish> vidd: no until you run it and it's lame
<dcolish> !info openbox
<ubottu> openbox (source: openbox): standards compliant, fast, light-weight, extensible window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.7.2-2 (intrepid), package size 268 kB, installed size 1428 kB
<vidd> dcolish, what problem you have with lxde?
<dcolish> vidd: complete lack of customization. I'm really liking awesome these days, Xmonad is nice too
<vidd> dcolish,  LACK of customization??????
<vidd> dcolish, thats all ive been doing with lxde
<dcolish> vidd: ok, well what can you customize?
<vidd> everything
<vidd> its linux
<vidd> everything is customizable =]
<dcolish> care to give an example?
<Odd-rationale> i've switched to wmii... as i like tiling wm.
<vidd> what file manager to use
<dcolish> Odd-rationale: i tried wmii, its nice too
<Odd-rationale> for fm, i use bash.
<vidd> how blah i can make the desktop without making it useless....
<Odd-rationale> dcolish: are you on awesome3?
<dcolish> vidd: i'm telling you, try out awesome or dvm or wmii, or any tiling window manager
 * vidd likes pcman as a file manager....it lets you organize your desktop icons like you can in that Redmond-based OS
<dcolish> Odd-rationale: yes
 * vidd doesnt even know what tiling means in this case =\
<Odd-rationale> well, i switched from OB to tiling because i was pretty much just using urxvt and firefox. both maximized...
 * vidd has one desktop, one panel, and as little as possible
<dcolish> I made the switch for pretty much the same reasons. Although I like to mix and match, so some of my desktops are tiled and some are not
<Odd-rationale> dcolish: are you on ubuntu?
<vidd> just about the only things i need are a menu, clock, the think that minimizes all windows, and the thing that shows you all open apps
<dcolish> xubuntu
 * vidd is on lxde-buntu =]
<dcolish> honestly, i've been thinking about arch linux :)
<Odd-rationale> i'm on arch.
<dcolish> how do you like it?
<dcolish> I would like to see a ubuntu release based on a tiling wm, so you still have access to the apt repos
<vidd> dcolish, so make one
<dcolish> Odd-rationale: do you develop for xubuntu as well?
<Odd-rationale> dcolish: no, i don't do any developing... you?
<Odd-rationale> the arch repos are probably just as complete as the apt repos.
<dcolish> Odd-rationale: I do some packaging and light dev, mostly dynamic languages
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> how could I browse my net  ?
<aLeSD> I mean samba net
<TheSheep> aLeSD: try pyneighbourhood
<alex_> I'm aLESD
<alex_> mount.cifs //192.168.10.1/pillola ./tmp/
<alex_> Password:
<alex_> mount error 5 = Input/output error
<alex_> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g.man mount.cifs)
<alex_> that's my problem
<TheSheep> aLeSD: can you browse it with smbclient?
<alex_> yes
<alex_> smbclient -L192.168.10.1
<alex_> all good
<TheSheep> what does the manual say about mount error 5?
<alex_> mmm
<alex_> something like ythe RTFM
<alex_> ok
<alex_> wait
<TheSheep> I just don't know myself :)
<alex_> mmm no error number 5
<TheSheep> http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa302198.aspx
<TheSheep> found this...
<TheSheep> http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux-cifs-client/2005-January/000649.html
<TheSheep> and this
<alex_> do u know something like
<alex_> policy = share ?
<TheSheep> I have very minimal experience with windows newtwork, I avoid it like the plague
<aLeSD> I'm using a samba server and a samba client
<aLeSD> 2 linux maquines
<aLeSD> ;)
<TheSheep> use scp or even sshfs
<TheSheep> or nfs
<aLeSD> mmmm
<TheSheep> no setup required
<aLeSD> maybe it's the time to learn that stuff
<aLeSD> ... but
<aLeSD> if a windows machine comes ?
<aLeSD> or a Mac Os X
<TheSheep> there is winscp
<TheSheep> and macosx has ssh
<aLeSD> ok I explain my problem
<TheSheep> maybe it has to be installed though
<aLeSD> mmm
<aLeSD> I have a folder that I want to be shared
<aLeSD> but all the computer in the et are laptop
<TheSheep> r/w or read-only?
<aLeSD> so ... it's usual that the computer can't find the net and the share folder sometime
<aLeSD> read-only for naw
<aLeSD> in the future r/w
<TheSheep> then http would be the simplest
<TheSheep> ah
<TheSheep> there was a howto on setting up ftp with avahi (apple bonjour)
<TheSheep> for functionality similar to samba
<TheSheep> with discovery
<aLeSD> mmm
<TheSheep> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=218630
<TheSheep> I can only show you the options though
#xubuntu 2008-11-18
<TheSheep> I usually share files via a server
<khan12234232> question, why is thunar copying instead of moving when i drag and drop (yes i know shift changes this)
<TheSheep> khan12234232: because you drag between different partitions
<TheSheep> or different disks
<khan12234232> no, from home folder (same partition) and desktop, again same partition
<TheSheep> shouldn't do that :/
<aLeSD> maybe I have the solution
<aLeSD> I can't mount the folder cause it's an extern device
<khan12234232> ??
<aLeSD> an usb - hd
<TheSheep> I really don't know, I wonder if there is a #samba channel
<aLeSD> sorry
<aLeSD> I was thinking to be in samba client
<aLeSD> lol
<TheSheep> no, I'm just saying that here doesn't appear to be anyone knowledgable, so maybe there is someone on #samba or even ##windows
<TheSheep> or #ubuntu
<khan2352453> how do i browse network shares (and mount them) in xubuntu
<self> http://tinyurl.com/249rjg
<slimjimflim> anybody know how to fix the bug where you have to disable/enable the ubuntu addon for ff3 in order to connect to sites?
<slimjimflim> should i just remove the addon?
<owen1> how to set xterm to it's defaults, using .Xdefaults file?
<owen1> i try to use monaco fonts as my xterm default by setting .Xdefaults.  I read about the command xfontsel that open dialog with all the options of fonts and help in creating the line in .Xdefaults. from some reason i don't see monaco there eventhough i installed Monaco_Linux on my machine.  any idea?
<deus__> Ok
<deus__> how do i configure synaptics now?
<deus__> im not talking to the frontend of apt
<deus__> but the controlling of tbe touchpad to laptops
<deus__> my update of the packages is stuck on
<deus__> 40% [Connecting to no.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:700:300:1800::b)]
<deus__> but i can ping it with no problem
<deus__> anybody know anything about that?
<thekanclub> hi
<bad-wire> hi there, sound trouble on xubuntu 8.04 with a santa cruz soundcard (Sound Fusion CS46xx):  1- it plays , then keeps on playing but sounds stop  2- I can hear sound from line in, but trying to recordwith audacity does not show any volume .  anyone got a clue?
<sinbox> if anyone has an   answer  for bad-wire give it to me please :)
 * bad-wire is out of here
<sinbox> on the same question from bad-wire: after installing ubuntu-desktop: playback works fine on there.
<ubd> how do i add a program to startup
<juanantonio> Hello, my friends. I am trying Xubuntu Live CD, it's really simple but very accurate and very logical
<djohngo_> I'm having some sound troubles.
<djohngo_> root has sound, but users don't unless I change the permissions to /dev/snd to 777.
<djohngo_> All my users are members of "audio'.
<djohngo_> I'm not sure how to start troubleshooting this.
<djohngo_> Any suggestions would be appreciated.
<sinbox> not the easiest version for sound xubuntu unfortunately, been having problems since this morning and no answer so far, but patience should pay
<juanantonio> One thing, how can I make to connect to my WiFi net?
<juanantonio> Or maybe if I am using the CD Live version the feature is not working?
<neozen> juanantonio: depends on the wireless card you're using
<juanantonio> Conceptronic
<juanantonio> very usable, even in Windows Xp and Suse
<neozen> ubd: in the settings manager Menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager look for "Autostarted Applications"
<neozen> juanantonio: you familiar w/ network-manager-gnome?
<neozen> juanantonio: lives in your system tray, lets you handle network connections
<juanantonio> I do not know, in this PC I have Kubuntu
<neozen> juanantonio: ahh... perhaps the #kubuntu channel then
<juanantonio> Yes, it is up in my Xfce Desktop, 0.7.0 version
<juanantonio> Neozen, the PC I have problems in is ruuning Xubuntu 8.10
<neozen> juanantonio: am confused... do you have a connection on the computer with xfce, or not?
<juanantonio> I have no connection
<neozen> juanantonio: ok...
<neozen> juanantonio: you should see a networking icon in the system tray
<neozen> juanantonio: I believe xubuntu puts it in the top right by default
<juanantonio> Yes, I can see two PCs with a red X close to the espeaker icon
<juanantonio> Yes, it is in the top
<neozen> juanantonio: wonderful, if you click it do you see wireless networks?
<juanantonio> Yes, I can see my net. I was clicking right button, I just clicked left one
<juanantonio> What must I do? Justo to click and everything will be working?
<neozen> juanantonio: still can't get a connection?
<neozen> juanantonio: or was just a left-click vs right-click confusion?
<juanantonio> One second, I am typing my password
<neozen> juanantonio: k
<juanantonio> Everything is allright, Neozen. Thank you, I am so new, hehehe
<neozen> juanantonio: fyi ... you'd do the same thing to connect to a wireless network in regular ubuntu (GNOME)
<neozen> juanantonio: hehee... np
<juanantonio> Ok, my friend, I am getting used to Kubuntu just because in my beginning in Linux I installed SuSE 10.1
 * neozen nods
<juanantonio> and now I want to know everything about Xubuntu to see if I can resurrect some PIII I have in my old house to download
<neozen> juanantonio: I started w/ xu a few years ago when I was new to linux w/ a working gui
<neozen> juanantonio: (messed w/ Redhat WAYYYYYYY back in the day (2000) for about 3 weeks trying to get X to work)
<juanantonio> Hehehe. And what is your opinion about X 8.10?
<neozen> juanantonio: I've found it to be quite speedy
<sinbox> just onstalled Xubuntu on a P3, works fine appart from that sound problem
<neozen> juanantonio: I like the modifications they've made to network manager
<juanantonio> I see it with less applications than Kubuntu, but all I need
<neozen> juanantonio: *pulled in from upstream on network manager
<neozen> juanantonio: nice to have more then one simultaneous connection (ie... both wireless and wired) supported and visible in the gui
<juanantonio> Ok, I didn't know it before. But do you think it is a very competent distro?
<neozen> juanantonio: I believe so.
<juanantonio> Yes, I understand what you mean; I saw it when I was connecting
<neozen> juanantonio: I don't agree with some of their choices for default video applications, etc
<juanantonio> For example?
<neozen> juanantonio: but they're understandable given licensing concerns
<neozen> juanantonio: I'm an mplayer user
<neozen> juanantonio: tends to work w/o prompting me to pull down alot of codecs
<juanantonio> Yes, I downloaded it in this PC
<neozen> juanantonio: vlc is a second choice
<juanantonio> but I am getting used to Kaffeine
<juanantonio> In Xubuntu appears...let me see
<neozen> juanantonio: in my experience, if one won't play an encrypted dvd, the other will
<juanantonio> "Reproductor de películas", hehehe
<neozen> juanantonio: never used Kaffeine... or KDE actually
<juanantonio> I am in a Spanish PC and everything is default, hehehe
<juanantonio> Xubuntu comes with Totem
<neozen> juanantonio: hehehe
<juanantonio> and uses some of the GStreamer
<neozen> juanantonio: yep
<juanantonio> no idea of what this program will make, hehehe
<neozen> juanantonio: never really liked totem... am more a fan of minimal interfaces and keyboard shortcuts
<juanantonio> but I am not using DVD in the Xubuntu PC
<neozen> juanantonio: thus mplayer-nogui ;)
<juanantonio> Ok. But MPlayer is in the Ubuntu repos, ins't it?
<neozen> juanantonio: yep
<juanantonio> I am checking them, my God, there are programs even for treating your bad knee ;)
<juanantonio> One question, Xubuntu says acts in some way when you connect a PDA to it. Can I synchronize it?
<juanantonio> No fear, going to connect it, hehehe
<neozen> juanantonio: don't know... depends on the pda and how it interfaces to linux in general
<juanantonio> Yes. It is an HTC 3300
<neozen> juanantonio: I use an ancient palm IIIc (go ahead, laugh ;) ) and link it periodically with the pilot-link suite
<neozen> juanantonio: but that's me
<neozen> juanantonio: and yeah, the repositories have a TON of programs
<neozen> juanantonio: for everything
<neozen> juanantonio: including KDE if you want it....
<neozen> juanantonio: any desktop can be installed from any other
<juanantonio> Hehehe. One program for linking it? Because with Kubuntu I am not very sure about what
<neozen> juanantonio: all packages that end in -desktop so xubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop etc
<neozen> juanantonio: don't know of the HTC
<juanantonio> Yes, I am re-new in Linux but I did know it ;)
<neozen> juanantonio: weren't sure of which app?
<juanantonio> Yes, I am not sure about the app needed
<neozen> juanantonio: ah... worst case try googling your pda model and 'linux'
<juanantonio> Good idea, thank you
<juanantonio> I was adviced to install Xubuntu with LXDE desktop, what do you think about it?
<dcolish> juanantonio: I remember you asking about lxde before. I honestly think you should stick with xfce for now.
<juanantonio> Yes, dcolish, I asked because I wanted to know the biggest amout of opinions
<juanantonio> One question, how can I stablish a net between 2 or 3 linux PCs?
<neozen> juanantonio: sry bout that... cellular link went boom (dratted windows mobile phone :P)
<juanantonio> Ok, ma, I know this error and all Vista errors...that is why I am getting started with Linux
<neozen> ma?
<juanantonio> man ;)
<neozen> ah
<juanantonio> I am very impressed with general configuration of Xubuntu, and I am using CD Live version
<meggark> yeh its great i run it on most of my systems
<meggark> great on the netbook and on the desktop
 * neozen ndos
<neozen> *nods
<neozen> use it on my thinkpad from work
<juanantonio> For sure. It must be around 30% faster than Kubuntu with all the services it runs, don't you think so?
<neozen> haven't needed to install anything else yet (though work keeps pushing for office 2007)...
<neozen> that..... won't be fun
<meggark> office 07 is a bitch
<meggark> i write a lot of technical reports for uni, with some mental equations, every one else uses mathtype so i have to use it now and again for group reports
<neozen> meggark: "its like little gnomes tore apart my office suite and moved things where I'd never think to put them" --one of our devs
<juanantonio> I am going to install 2003 if needed only because I have the key and to sync with my PPC Phone
<meggark> lol
<neozen> as I see it, best way to install office or corel wp is in a windows virtual machine
<meggark> yeh took me ages to get used to the UI, its actually quite nice to use when u get used to it but its such a resource hog
<meggark> prefer openoffice anyday
<juanantonio> Neozen, you are right
<juanantonio> Meggark, definitely it is mucho better and faster
<juanantonio> One question,
<dcolish> neozen: you ever try wine?
<juanantonio> can I make one key open my applcations menu, just as the Start key does in Windows?
<neozen> dcolish: yeah
<neozen> dcolish: use for starcraft ;)
<dcolish> ah, nice, hows the perfomance? I've never been blown away by it
<neozen> dcolish: depends on what you're running in it
<dcolish> lets say starcraft
<neozen> dcolish: seemed snappy to me
<neozen> dcolish: aside from the battle.net gui going all screwy of course
<neozen> dcolish: main problem w/ wine is that app is not always supported
<dcolish> neozen: thats good to hear, there was a while when wine was really bad
<dcolish> The crossover guys have done a lot for the project
<neozen> dcolish: don't think I ever encountered it in that time
<neozen> dcolish: first time was ~ 2006-2007
<dcolish> yeah its been good for the past few years
<neozen> dcolish: used it to run IE for a while since work had a web-based app for timesheets that only worked in ie6
<neozen> (yuk)
<dcolish> neozen: I feel your pain, i still have to support ie6
<meggark> thats the only thing that annoys me about using xubuntu, the inability to watch streaming media from five on demand and a few other broadcasters who use that damn windows media plugin
<meggark> other than that i've found plenty alternative for everything else id do
<brewmaster> how can I get xubuntu's default x terminal to display special characters properly?  like spanish and french characters with accents
<TheSheep> brewmaster: it does so by default
<brewmaster> TheSheep, hrm, not mine...
<brewmaster> could it be a pine issue?
<TheSheep> brewmaster: is it run on the same host?
<brewmaster> Yeah
<TheSheep> what does the line 'echo $LANG' say?
<brewmaster> so yeah, i can see special character in vim, but not in pine
<brewmaster> en_CA.UTF-8
<TheSheep> brewmaster: try to configure pine to use utf-8 for output
<TheSheep> although it should do so by default
<TheSheep> but maybe it's not configured properly on ubuntu, it's not commonly used program after all on desktop distributions
<brewmaster> TheSheep, yeah, it looks like I need a patch of some kind
<TheSheep> try mutt :)
<brewmaster> blashemy! that's like telling a vi user to user emacs :P
<TheSheep> better than telling them to use MS Word
<TheSheep> besides pine is more emacs-like and mutt more vi-like ;)
<TheSheep> or rather pine is more nano/pico-like :P
<dcolish> brewmaster: you might not mind sup then?
<brewmaster> dcolish, yeah, it looks pretty nice
<dcolish> yeah its all in ruby, uses the ncurses bidnings
<xanxor> hi everyone
<xanxor> I wonder if anybody could help me with a quick question I have about xubuntu? I'm new to the OS.
<neozen> salutations xanxor
<xanxor> hi neozen
<xanxor> might you be able to help me with something? I imagine it's pretty simple, I'm just new at this.
<dcolish> just ask it already
<xanxor> yeah okay, you don't have to be like that. for some reason my whole file system seems to be read-only. when I open it I can't create or rename anything and when I open properties it says read-only and I am unable to uncheck that.
<xanxor> I can only create things on the desktop.
<neozen> hmmm... can you create things in your users home directory?
<neozen> xanxor: (parent directory of Desktop)
<xanxor> hmm let me see.
<dcolish> you'll need to use the command line to verify permissions. open a terminal and type ls -lrt in the window that opens then place that in pastebin and send the link
<xanxor> oh, yes I can.
<neozen> xanxor: hmmm ...sounds ok to me...
<neozen> xanxor: when you said you were new to the os, did you mean new to linux in general... or just to xfce/xubuntu
<xanxor> no yeah linux in general. I tried to use ubuntu a few years ago when it was much less user-friendly and it stumped me completely, and now I'm trying it for real.
<neozen> xanxor: ok... that explains it
<xanxor> but yeah it seems to be working, I guess I just have to go via the home folder, not straight into 'file system'.
<neozen> xanxor: standard root file system isn't owned by your user
<xanxor> okay.
<neozen> xanxor: only your home directory
<xanxor> is there a way to modify that? it seems weird that you can't.
<xanxor> it feels a bit windows XP to me. : P
<neozen> xanxor: NO
<xanxor> I mean there's nothing I want to change, I'm sure it'd destroy things, I'm just curious.
<neozen> xanxor: this is part of unix's security model
<xanxor> fair enough.
<xanxor> oh I had another question. I installed a program using the add/remove program and it doesn't seem to be in my application list. add/remove assures me it's installed, but where do I find it?
<neozen> xanxor: the idea being that if some process you run gets out of hand and starts blowing things away.... only your users files are vulnerable to it
<xanxor> I realise these are crazy newbieish questions but I can't find this information in the documentation on the web site, maybe that just means I'm bad at research.
<neozen> xanxor: perhaps ;) I'll send you a linke
<neozen> *link
<neozen> xanxor: what was the application?
<xanxor> it's the ekiga softphone.
<xanxor> but it's something I don't understand in general, like if you install something from a tar file as well.
<neozen> I think it shows up under the internet section
<xanxor> (which I did find the instructions for and am attempting now : P)
<xanxor> it didn't though, and add/remove says it was installed.
<neozen> xanxor: installing from a tarball..... as in a source tarball?
<neozen> xanxor: try opening a terminal and running ekiga from there
<xanxor> I... don't know? haha. it's a .tar.bz2? but the instructions say this is how to compile and install it if necessary.
<xanxor> okay
<neozen> xanxor: yeah that's a source tarball
<neozen> xanxor: generally there are packages pre-built for most common apps... thinks to keep in mind are when you want to install an application system wide you'll need to sudo things that modify system locations
<xanxor> okay, I have no idea what that means. I gotta work through this one step at a time. this isn't a common app, I need something to convert .psw files to .doc.
<xanxor> as I have a PDA and no way to sync it, which I don't care about, but I have class notes on the CF card which need to be converted.
<neozen> xanxor: ok... as you said... one step @ a time
<xanxor> yep.
<xanxor> but I do need to work out how to do this tonight, as I have work due tomorrow based on these notes haha.
<xanxor> but yeah not your problem! : )
<neozen> xanxor: oh... goody
<neozen> hehe
<xanxor> : P thanks for your help
<dcolish> xanxor: try looking at the .psw files in vim
<xanxor> now it's just me vs the terminal
<xanxor> vim?
<xanxor> what's vim?
<xanxor> sorry
<dcolish> a text editor
<neozen> dcolish: easy mon, he's just getting started
<neozen> dcolish: don't go throwing vim @ him right away ;)
<xanxor> okay. do I have to download and install that separately? I mean, is that hard? haha
<dcolish> xanxor: goto your menu and look for mousepad
<xanxor> uh...
<xanxor> oh yeah opened that
<xanxor> and you think that'll open psws?
<xanxor> trying now
<neozen> xanxor: well... if you're lucky... psw files contain plain text
<xanxor> it just gave me a weird symbol
<xanxor> {\pwi
<neozen> binary file eh?
<dcolish> looks like it
<xanxor> if you say so. : P
<xanxor> what are the implications of that?
<neozen> xanxor: in terminal, switch to directory where you saved the tarball
<xanxor> that's cd right?
<neozen> xanxor: means we'll probably need to compile some application to read it...
<neozen> xanxor: not any cd I've ever heard of
<xanxor> well, the one I downloaded claims it can do that.
<xanxor> oh I thought cd was change directory?
<neozen> xanxor: k
<neozen> xanxor: yep
<xanxor> oh you were mocking me haha I get it
<neozen> xanxor: so cd to that directory
<neozen> xanxor: no....
<neozen> xanxor: you in the directory?
<xanxor> uh. super dumb question: how do you tell it to go to the home directory?
<neozen> xanxor: cd
<neozen> xanxor: with no args
<dcolish> xanxor: there should be a utility that you can use in this link. http://tuxmobil.org/pda_linux_palm.html
<xanxor> ook
<xanxor> er, ok
<dcolish> xanxor: also try looking in synaptic, its under menu-> system
<xanxor> well, this program says it does it so I guess I'll try it since I have it?
<dcolish> you will have a tough time doing this compile, but if you're ready to learn go for it
<dcolish> just saying you might find a precompiled binary in synaptic, always check their first
<xanxor> well, I found instructions that say
<xanxor> # tar xvzf package.tar.gz (or tar xvjf package.tar.bz2) # cd package # ./configure # make # make install
<xanxor> haha first line of that and I get an error. I'll check synaptic. : P
<xanxor> just thought I could feel proud of myself it it worked
<xanxor> haha
<dcolish> well its simple enough, but yeah synaptic is nice
<xanxor> well you say it's simple but I'm proud if I can do anything with the terminal. cuz that's pretty much never happened.
<dcolish> you'll get better with time. If you can't find anything I can step you through the build
<xanxor> well I really appreciate that.
<xanxor> ubuntu people are nice. I can stumble in here all "oh god halp" and you guys are being nice haha
<dcolish> np, good luck
<xanxor> okay so I looked through synaptic and couldn't find anything. the link you send is just for palm, mine is windows mobile 2003...
<xanxor> I did tar xvzf unoconv-0.3.tar.bz2 to the file and it gave me the error gzip: stdin: not in gzip format tar: Child returned status 1 tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<dcolish> yeah because a bz2 is not a gzip, you need to run tar xjf
<xanxor> oh okay
<xanxor> okay sweet no error, I'll do the next steps and see how that goes
<xanxor> okay I got to the step that says ./configure and it said bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<knome> xanxor, what are you trying to install?
<xanxor> something called unoconv, it's supposed to convert between all sorts of files but particularly psw to doc which is what I need
<xanxor> but ./configure doesn't seem to make sense to my terminal.
<knome> !unoconv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unoconv
<knome> !info unoconv
<ubottu> unoconv (source: unoconv): converter between OpenOffice.org document formats. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3-3 (intrepid), package size 14 kB, installed size 100 kB
<knome> is that what you need?
<xanxor> yep
<xanxor> it said the description on the site I downloaded it from that it converts from psw to doc, which is all I need (urgently).
<knome> so, why don't you install it from synaptic/apt?
<xanxor> oh. because I didn't find it there? I'll have another look I guess.
<knome> you don't have to D/L from any sites.
<xanxor> oh haha there it is
<xanxor> go figure
<xanxor> : P
<xanxor> okay, that brings me to my other question: when I've installed an application, where do I find it and how do I run it if it doesn't appear in the Applications menu?
<xanxor> I'd run it from the terminal but I don't know where it is.
<xanxor> I mean I don't know where the application installed to.
<volo> hi
<xanxor> hi volo
<dcolish> xanxor: open a terminal and typ unoconv
<xanxor> unoconv: you have to provide a filename as argument Try `unoconv -h' for more information.
<KlrSpz> i'm tryin to get synaptic to stop upgrading a package i've custom installed, but i've ﻿forced a version and locked it, and it always wants to upgrade.. .what gives?
<dcolish> xanxor: follow the instructions that are output by the application
<xanxor> you mean when you do unoconv -h?
<volo> bye
<xanxor> sorry, I gotta go for about 15 minutes. I'll be back pestering you guys soon I'm sure.
<Sister_Blue> hello  could someone help me out  Does xubuntu run on a machine that has 128 ram?
<knome> Sister_Blue, it can be quite slow, but it will run. you want most probably use the alternative cd to install.
<Sister_Blue> where can i find the alternative cd to download ?
<knome> http://xubuntu.org/get
<knome> you will get to select the cd to download after you've chosen your mirror
<Sister_Blue> knome thank you i am checking that link out
<knome> Sister_Blue, the minimum "supported" ram is 192 though so you can experience some problems...
<knome> Sister_Blue, and the min recommended is as much as 256
<Sister_Blue> knome which version should I go with it has a 8.04.1 and 8.10 version out there ?
<knome> Sister_Blue, i suppose you could have a better experience with the 8.04.1 one
<Sister_Blue> knome  I think i read somewhere of a  ....  umm....   lightweight version of xubunu ?
<knome> Sister_Blue, if you want absolute lightweightness, use the ubuntu minimal cd
<knome> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Sister_Blue> i believe it said something about  64 mb ram  requirement for install ?
<knome> Sister_Blue, yes, alt. cd requires only 64 megs of ram to install, but running the system after installing needs more
<Sister_Blue> knome  how much to run the system after install without lags ?
<knome> Sister_Blue, uhh... 512?
<Sister_Blue> knome  will the minimum run on the 128 though ?
<knome> Sister_Blue, the minimal will need also 192, if you install the complete xubuntu desktop with it
<knome> Sister_Blue, but there you have alternatives, for example slim and lxde instead of gdm and xfce
<knome> Sister_Blue, the minimal cd installs only the core system (not even graphical environment, if you don't want)
<knome> Sister_Blue, then you can add stuff into it and of course, every package/thing has it's own requirements
<Sister_Blue> knome  oh  is there a way to select that slim and lxde option on the installation cd
<knome> Sister_Blue, i doubt that, but after you have installed the minimal installation, you can install them with "sudo apt-get install slim lxde"
<Sister_Blue> knome where would i enter that sudo ....    (I am still learning -- newbie here)
<knome> Sister_Blue, in the terminal/cli (command line interface)
<knome> Sister_Blue, are you on that PC now or is it an another PC?
<Sister_Blue> knome  i have not installed the other system yet
<Sister_Blue> it is not on this pc but i have ubuntu here on this one now
<knome> ok, so you can be online at the same time you are installind?
<knome> *g
<Sister_Blue> yes
<knome> ok
<knome> then i suggest you that you should try the minimal
<knome> there is usually at least somebody who can help
<knome> and with the minimal installation, you can ask #ubuntu as well
<knome> so it's more likely you will get help soonish
<Sister_Blue> knome thank you :)
<knome> np. glad you're enjoying *ubuntu
<Sister_Blue> knome the minimal package url is ubuntu mini package is this the same package as for the xubuntu minimal package?
<knome> Sister_Blue, yes, as the minimal cd doesn't have any WM/DE installed by default.
<Sister_Blue> ok   just wondering what does wm/de mean ?
<knome> window manager/desktop environment, eg. gnome or xfce
<knome> xubuntu is basically ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<Sister_Blue> what is the difference between gnom and xfce ?
<knome> hmm. there's no easy answer for that
<Sister_Blue> do they look the same ? or work the same ?
<knome> nope, they look a bit different and also work a bit different
<Sister_Blue> do they both use a gui ?
<knome> but in the end, they do the same work
<knome> they *are* gui environments :)
<knome> gnome/xfce is what controls your desktop
<Sister_Blue> whew   i thought it was going to be back to the basics of line text type or something like that
<knome> with the minimal cd, you can install CLI-only system ;)
<dcolish> Sister_Blue: cli is better than gui, always has been always will be!
<Sister_Blue> knomedcolish i'd rather use a gui environment -- seems less confusing to me
<Sister_Blue> oopsss  knome and dcolish
<knome> Sister_Blue, dcolish is just trying to confuse you. ;)
<Sister_Blue> oh   and that is easily done since i am so "green"
<dcolish> i prefer shock and awe
<Sister_Blue> knome   again, thank you for all your,  i have downloaded that mini.iso file and am going to burn it now... unless there is something that needs to be done to the file first?
<knome> Sister_Blue, nope. just burn it.
<Sister_Blue> knome  :) thanks
<knome> i will sleep now. see you tomorrow
<Sister_Blue> knome goodnite and thanks again for your help  it is almost finished burning here :)
<knome> great. good luck with the installation!
<Sister_Blue> :)
 * neozen pokes dcolish
<neozen> dcolish: take it you helped out xanxor?
<neozen> dcolish: had something blow up @ work ::sigh::
<dcolish> neozen: he figured it out that synaptic is much easier, i knome helped too or TheSheep not sure
<xanxor> hi guys, just as you've been dreading, I'm back
<xanxor> if anyone is still here from before
<xanxor> anybody want to help me with trying to use a program in the terminal? I'm trying to convert documents with unoconv and none of the commands seem to work.
<dcolish> xanxor: did the unoconv have a man page? type man unoconv
<xanxor> okay actually I figured out how to execute the command and it claims that it can't convert this file type, even though it specifically says it converts psw files.
<xanxor> so basically I'm back to square one looking for a program that can.
<dcolish> oh well duh, its only going to export openoffice files, not import them
<xanxor> okay, well, it claims it can convert 'between' all the listed files.
<xanxor> so I interpreted that to mean it can, you know, convert between them.
<xanxor> I can't find anything that can do this.
<Odd-rationale> xanxor: you are trying to convert what to what?
<xanxor> psw to doc or pdf or anything readable by openoffice
<neozen> hello again xanxor
<Odd-rationale> what's psw?
<xanxor> hi neozen
<xanxor> the format used by pocket word
<xanxor> I have a PDA which I can't sync on linux
<xanxor> and even if I could it's currently not functioning terribly well
<xanxor> so I have all these psw files on a CF card
<xanxor> which I need urgently
<neozen> xanxor: thought you'd found something to do it
<dcolish> xanxor: according to some forms you can save them as .doc files on your pda
<neozen> xanxor: you still have the source?
<dcolish> neozen: he was trying to build unoconv
<neozen> dcolish: ah
<neozen> d'oh
<xanxor> yeah, I found unoconv on synaptic and figured out how to use it and it doesn't work.;
<xanxor> I could probably save them as doc on my PDA, if my PDA was working.
<xanxor> it is currently in a state of Epic Fail
<neozen> hmmmm... mother brain to the rescue (goes off to google)
<Odd-rationale> that's what happens when you use a proprietary format... :P
<xanxor> haha thanks. I've scoured google but as I mentioned before I'm not amazing at research apparently : P
<xanxor> yes well, it's not my choice.
<xanxor> linux is available for my device but not very well developed
<xanxor> and considering the problems I'm having with it on my laptop with a very user-friendly distro, I'm not risking it : P
<xanxor> well, not problems so much as learning curve, but still
<neozen> xanxor: what does file think the files are?
<xanxor> pardon?
<neozen> xanxor: in a terminal, type file [nameoffilehere]
<xanxor> oh okay
<xanxor> 'data'
<xanxor> well no kidding
<neozen> xanxor: damn
<xanxor> very informative
<neozen> xanxor: data is what file says when you've fed it something it doesn't know
<neozen> xanxor: knows quite a bit
<xanxor> ugh
<xanxor> I hate proprietary formats
<xanxor> they exist to make life harder
<neozen> xanxor: and their creators richer
<neozen> xanxor: don't forget that
<xanxor> that too.
<xanxor> sigh.
<xanxor> this isn't gonna happen, is it?
<dcolish> xanxor: stop it, try this site http://media-convert.com/
<xanxor> at least not until my PDA is up and running again.
<xanxor> okay
<n1ura> is anybody able to help me get a wireless usb card configured. i am completely new to xubuntu.
<neozen> xanxor: does seem to have an input option for psw
<xanxor> holy crap dear dcolish you are my new best friend love xanxor
<neozen> xanxor: you may just be in luck..... got any classified stuff in there?
<neozen> eheh
<neozen> n1ura: might
<xanxor> it's my physics notes
<neozen> n1ura: what kind of card
<xanxor> they can do with it what they will
<neozen> xanxor: lol
<n1ura> it is a Belkin Wireless G Plus MIMO USB Network adapter
<xanxor> seriously dcolish thank you so much
<dcolish> xanxor: always remember, dr google :)
<neozen> n1ura: have you hit the ubuntuforums?
<xanxor> haha I tried so hard honestly
<Odd-rationale> xanxor: next time. take notes a hard piece of paper :D
<n1ura> be warned, I am new to linux, thought I would give it a try.
<neozen> n1ura: np
<n1ura> no, this is the first place I have turned to.
<xanxor> turns out I'm really bad at finding anything on google ever
<xanxor> but I knew that already
<Odd-rationale> n1ura: do you happen to have the windows drivers disc?
<xanxor> Odd-rationale I may start obsessively printing, at least
<neozen> n1ura: ok.... is usually a good practice to search the ubuntuforums with the make/model of hardware you're trying to get working... generally someone's already messed w/ it
<xanxor> oh
<xanxor> haha
<xanxor> it converted
<xanxor> to ################
<xanxor> etc
<Odd-rationale> xanxor: does it open?
<xanxor> yeah, as gibberish symbols
<Odd-rationale> xanxor: what did you convert it to?
<n1ura> the belkin driver disk should be around here somewhere, but it is only for windows 2000
<xanxor> .doc
<xanxor> I'll try some other formats I guess
<Odd-rationale> n1ura: is that the disc you used when you were using windows?
<neozen> xanxor: RTF!
<xanxor> okay!
<neozen> xanxor: lol
<n1ura> no, because i have windows xp not 2000
<n1ura> i had to download the correct driver
<xanxor> neozen it's still rubbish
<Odd-rationale> n1ura: oh ok... you know where you downloaded the drivers from?
<xanxor> I think it'd probably be more useful to keep trying to google the formula I need
<xanxor> all I need from my notes is one formula
<n1ura> i can find the site again.
<xanxor> I was just not finding it because I am apparently the worst at google
<n1ura> i plugged in the usb adapter to see what would happen and the green light keeps flashing as if it was trying to make a connection, but that is all it does.
<neozen> Odd-rationale: wait... don't tell me.... broadcom based card?
<Odd-rationale> neozen: is it broadcom based? i was planning on ndiswrapper...
<neozen> Odd-rationale: lol... ndis isn't needed for everything
<neozen> n1ura: open a terminal
<neozen> n1ura: type lspci
<Odd-rationale> n1ura: can you pastebin the ouput of lsusb
<n1ura> let me go grab the computer, i'll be back
<Odd-rationale> neozen: well. if it is BC, then b43 might work... otherwise ndis usually does the job...
<neozen> bah... am always stuck in verbose mode
<neozen> Odd-rationale: perhaps ndis works better now then it used to
<neozen> Odd-rationale: used to have nothing but problems w/ one of my cards under ndis
<Odd-rationale> neozen: ndis was the way i got some of my cards to work... i guess it depends on your expereince... :P
<Odd-rationale> my experience with ndis was pretty good.. :D
<xanxor> okay, thanks guys, I'm gonna go try to find this formula.
<xanxor> thanks for all your help (and patience)
<dcolish> xanxor: good luck
<n1ura> ok, i typed lspci
<neozen> n1ura: ok.... did you stick the output in pastebin?
<n1ura> is there a certain line you need or do you want all of what it says??
<neozen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<n1ura> how do i stick the output in pastebin??
<neozen> n1ura: all of it... we'll find what we're looking for
<neozen> n1ura: select text with mouse... right click... say copy
<neozen> n1ura: then in webpage say paste...
<Odd-rationale> n1ura: are you on that computer right now? or on another?
<neozen> heh...
<neozen> good point
<n1ura> i am on another computer.
<n1ura> so i guess i'll have to type it all
<neozen> n1ura: nah
<Odd-rationale> n1ura: is there a way you can wire that machin up?
<neozen> n1ura: lspci |egrep "Network|Ethernet"
<neozen> n1ura: run that
<neozen> n1ura: that should catch them
<n1ura> i wish there was a way to wire it up, that is kind of what i am trying to do in the first place. let me try that command.
<neozen> n1ura: oh wait.... damn... its usb
<neozen> n1ura: that won't work ::sigh::
<Odd-rationale> lsusb
<n1ura> yes usb
<Odd-rationale> n1ura: does the device show up in lsusb ?
<neozen> n1ura: you have anything in the list that looks like a network card?
<neozen> sorry... I'll let Odd-rationale take over
<n1ura> there are 8 lines, host bridge, isa brige, ide interface, usb controller, bridge, vga compatible controller, cardbus bridge (listed twice)
<Odd-rationale> n1ura: what about the ouput of lsusb?
<n1ura>  i have not typed the egrep command yet, didn't know if you said that wouldn't work or not
<Odd-rationale> n1ura: probably not.
<neozen> n1ura: nah ... that won't work... just filters down the lspci list
<neozen> n1ura: forgot your card is usb... so it won't show up in output of that command
<n1ura> ok
<neozen> !lspci
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lspci
<Odd-rationale> n1ura: have you done lsusb yet?
<neozen> ...they really should add something
<n1ura> no, just type lsusb??
<neozen> n1ura: yep
<Odd-rationale> n1ura: yeah. in a terminal
<Odd-rationale> gtg bbl
<neozen> k... I'll keep going then
<n1ura> bus 001 device 002: id 050d:905b Belkin Components F5D9050 ver 3 Wireless Adapter
<neozen> n1ura: aww goodie
<neozen> thanks for typing all that
<n1ura> Bus 001 devide 001: ID ld6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<neozen> n1ura: I'll look in the forums
<n1ura> ok, i'll let you look at that while I go feed the backyard critters. I shall return.
<neozen> n1ura: usually w/ new hardware I just take whatever lspci or lsusb tells me and search for it on the forums
<neozen> n1ura: have you tried clicking network manager icon?
<neozen> n1ura: *left-clicking
<neozen> n1ura: (small icon in system tray with two computers... and probably a red x)
<n1ura> ok i am back
<n1ura> i will try left clicking
<n1ura> hey, that seems to be doing something constructive!
<n1ura> i am now connected.
<neozen> n1ura: ok... good
<neozen> n1ura: lol
<neozen> n1ura: your card may indeed be supported
<neozen> n1ura: lol
<neozen> n1ura: your card was supported all along
<n1ura> how about that! thank you very much!
<neozen> n1ura: next time.... check the docs for how to connect to a network
<neozen> n1ura: before hitting irc
<neozen> n1ura: we're used to the REALLY tough ones ... like cards that don't work out of the box
<neozen> n1ura: ehehe
<n1ura> i'll have to give my friend a hard time, he should have told me that. he is the one that recommended xubuntu
<neozen> n1ura: well.... it won't just connect right off the bat
<neozen> n1ura: windows won't either
#xubuntu 2008-11-19
<n1ura> i was just thinking that it would automatically connect if i was within range
<neozen> n1ura: have to tell it to of course
<neozen> n1ura: wired connections are different
<neozen> n1ura: those should just happen the second the card realizes there's a live network cable plugged into it
<n1ura> well thank you for your time and help.
<neozen> n1ura: lol
<neozen> n1ura: no problem
<neozen> n1ura: just remember
<neozen> n1ura: read the getting started guide first
<n1ura> ok, thank you
<neozen> n1ura: my pleasure
<neozen> n1ura: btw... looks like support for your card was only recently included
<neozen> n1ura: you picked a good time to mess w/ linux ;)
<neozen> n1ura: have fun
<Geekthras> Ok this isn't a ubuntu-specific problem but I'm not sure where else to ask (##windows was unhelpful): A while ago I was using xubuntu, but it crashed and corrupted the C:/ubuntu folder. Now, I want to install ubuntu in any form, but my hard drive thinks it only has 9 GB free even thought it's a 70 GB drive and I'm using ~10. Please note that this is an ultraportable laptop with no cd drive.
<neozen> Geekthras: goody
<neozen> Geekthras: dows windows run?
<Geekthras> Yes
<neozen> Geekthras: *does
<neozen> Geekthras: cool
<neozen> Geekthras: can you plug it into a wired internet connection?
<neozen> Geekthras: and leave it alone for an hour or so?
<Geekthras> probably. I'm on it right now
<neozen> Geekthras: ok.... ever used the 'alternate installer'?
<neozen> Geekthras: is text-based install
<Geekthras> will that allow me to give it 20 or so gigs despite the fact that I supposedly have about 9 free?
<neozen> Geekthras: yeah
<Geekthras> sweet thanks
<neozen> Geekthras: my guess is you re-partitioned your HD during the install of linux
<neozen> Geekthras: one sec
<neozen> Geekthras: will send link
<Geekthras> already downloading
<neozen> Geekthras: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<neozen> Geekthras: k
<neozen> Geekthras: I've used it before on a g/f's laptop that didn't have cd
<Geekthras> :< wow 1.1 mB/s
<neozen> Geekthras: text installer is a little rougher around the edges then most... but you'll probably figure it out
<Geekthras> or I'll blow up my computer
<neozen> Geekthras: yeah... it pulls all the BIG stuff off the net
<Geekthras> no worries, eh :P
<neozen> Geekthras: that's why you don't need a cd to install
<Geekthras> I think the last time I downloaded the .iso and opened it with wubi
<neozen> Geekthras: heh
<neozen> Geekthras: didn't think of that
<neozen> Geekthras: never used wubi
<neozen> Geekthras: ahh I see... keeps the existing windows install
<Geekthras> oh that reminds me that xubuntu shows up in the boot manager still
<neozen> Geekthras: in her case she wanted it gone...
<Geekthras> er will this kill my windows installation?
<neozen> Geekthras: no... just select the proper partitions when you're setting it up
<Geekthras> ok
<neozen> Geekthras: windows is usually the first one
<neozen> Geekthras: also installs grub boot loader (not sure what wubi uses to pick)
<neozen> Geekthras: other option is to tell wubi to uninstall itself... then reinstall and re-partition in wubi
<neozen> Geekthras: if it allows that
<Geekthras> wubi doesn't partition it, apparently
<Sune> Anyone have any advice of a good place to learn how to use Xubuntu?
<neozen> Geekthras: hmm... strange
<Superlatino> buenas  como  le añado codecs
<neozen> Geekthras: got a distro you can boot from usb?
<Geekthras> neozen: it makes a .iso
<neozen> Geekthras: ::shrugs:: offered a suggestion
<neozen> Geekthras: other then Unetbootin don't know what to tell you
<neozen> Geekthras: how'd you bork your wubi installed version?
<Geekthras> Superlatino: ni idea, lo siento :(
<Geekthras> neozen: it just sort of crashed and the folder it was in got corrupted
 * Geekthras looks at what he wrote up there
<Geekthras> wait I don't know spanish wtf
<Geekthras> hum no visits to google translator either
<neozen> Geekthras: what's anado?
<neozen> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Geekthras> neozen: add?
<Geekthras> I'm guessing here
<neozen> Geekthras: heh
<neozen> Geekthras: crashed during install.... or while booting ubuntu?
<Geekthras> after I had been using it for a while
<neozen> Geekthras: bummer
<neozen> Geekthras: all I've ever dealt w/ was full dual(duel?)-boot scenarios
<neozen> Geekthras: ubuntu installed in a loopback filesystem seems just a little wrong
<neozen> Geekthras: satisfies the need I suppose
<neozen> Geekthras: well... I'm off
<neozen> Geekthras: catch ye later
<surplusxmas> Looking for a good GUI mass file renamer. Any suggestions?
<Odd-rationale> surplusxmas: thunar has one built in...
<vidd> gee....i was all ready to post a .deb for firefox 3.0.4 and it's already in the repos =\
<Capa`> yo gangstas
<Capa`> I have a noob question for you. I have a Thinkpad 240. 300mhz. It has no CDROM. Can I install xubuntu via floppy?
<Capa`> alternately, can I attach the lappy's HD to my desktop and install it that way? Also, if I were to install that way, would the installer configure the OS specifically to match my desktop (AMD 64, 2.4ghz), thus causing problems with the Thinkpad?
<vidd> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<vidd> =\
<vidd> Capa`, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/
<vidd> many different ways to install
<Capa`> ok
<Capa`> ah very nice. I think that will solve my problem
<vidd> =]
<dorne> Hello, does someone know the default username and password for a fresh persistant install of xubuntu on my usb?
<dorne> *anyone
<Odd-rationale> i think username is ubuntu. passwd none
<dorne> I've happened to try that
<dorne> It wasn't working
<dorne> I've used version 8.10, if it helps
<Odd-rationale> idk... sorry :(
<dorne> I have followed pendrivelinux's advice on installing using a batch of instructions for Windows (XP).
<dorne> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/11/05/usb-xubuntu-810-persistent-install-windows/
<dorne> However it never mentions the logon screen
<dorne> I too assumed that the user is ubuntu and passwd is nothing =/
<Capa`> can you boot into single user and change the pw?
<dorne> I'd need to check If I can change the runlevel before I choose persistant run.
<dorne> I'll see if I can
<dorne> brb 30 minutes or so
<dorne> ok, back and it seems like there is a boot option area
<dorne> Does the screen that gives the choice of running persistantly or installing count as a boot loader?
<Capa`> dunno i'm a nooob
<dorne> Has anyone here installed Xubuntu 8.10 on their USB?
<dorne> Has anyone ever had this user/passwd problem occur to them?
<Capa`> i'm trying to installit via usb right now.
<Capa`> i'm dlin the ISO now.
<Capa`> gonna take a couple hrs to dl it tho.
<dorne> which way are you installing it?
<dorne> windows?
<Capa`> i just installed unetbootin
<Capa`> no.
<Capa`> i have a another computer that already has ubuntu running.
<Capa`> i'll probably use that to set the usb drive up .
<Capa`> then i'll attach the usb drive to the other computer for the install.
<Capa`> (if that's how it works ... i'm figuring this out as I go)
<dorne> thanks Capa
<Capa`> good luck
<Capa`> i gues sunetbootin works on windows too
<Capa`> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Capa`> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<Capa`> I am trying " Automatic Approaches: UNetbootin (GUI-based, runs from either Windows or Linux)"
<dorne> Capa, and everyone else, I think I'll be turning in for the night. If you happen to find the username/password for a persistent run of Xubuntu on USB, please email me. Thanks
<jarnos> What is thunar-tpa process needed for?
<phome> fellas, how do I mount a SMB network drive if it has no security?
<phome> I keep getting a password prompt - don't want to install Bloatilus
<phome> ideally, I'd like to use Thunar but it doesn't support it
<knome> !smbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<knome> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<knome> phome, ^
 * phome reads
<phome> that seems a little complicated
<knome> but with fuse you can use samba with thunar..
<phome> all I really want to do is map a network drive which doesn't require access creds
<knome> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.  Also see https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/212098
<knome> phome, have you read that?
<phome> e.g. smbmount there here -o no-creds
 * knome will eat now
<phome> there doesn't seem to be a way to specify 'anonymous'
<phome> not sure of the 'guest' syntax
<knome> phome, http://micheljansen.org/blog/entry/182 <- is that any help for you?
<phome> I have no control over the samba share - it's a network drive
<phome> I don't know what its guest account is
<knome> ok
<phome> I can connect to it anonymously with Nautilus no problem
<phome> but I don't want to install it
<knome> a-ha
<knome> smbclient -L server_name?
<knome> i have to go now. good luck and hopefully somebody will help you soon
<phome> that's interesting
<phome> doesn't give me user names though
<phome> just share names
<phome> anyone here running from a pen drive?
<phome> I want to know how to access the squashfs
<pedrito> Hello. I am some problems trying to install xubuntu 8.04 in a HP pavilium dv4000. The computer hangs on CD install. Mouse not moving... Screen is grey with what appears to be the upper left corner of a window. The computer is not responding and the CD drive is not reading (not active). Any suggestions?
<phome> test the disc for faults from the initial menu
<pedrito> phome: the CD-rom has no problems. I have downloaded xubuntu 8.10 meanwhile and installation when fine now. I am rebooting right now after complete installation. Thanks for the reply!
<phome> yay!
<pedrito> 8.10 rocks on a HP pavilium dv4000
<qwerkus1> hello
<qwerkus1> i have a tricky remote-desktop control question
<qwerkus1> here is my config: one laptop (xubuntu 8.04) and one desktop (ubuntu 8.04)
<qwerkus1> and i would like to use the keyboard & mouse of my laptop to control the desktop
<qwerkus1> (both on the same LAN)
<qwerkus1> any idea ?
<TheSheep> qwerkus1: synergy
<TheSheep> !synergy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synergy
<TheSheep> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<qwerkus1> aha
<qwerkus1> looks good
<qwerkus1> this is not just a dual monitoring app ?
<TheSheep> no, you can use it with 100 computers
<qwerkus1> GREAT
<qwerkus1> one question though: i read "The computer with the keyboard and mouse is the server, and the computers with the displays to be controlled remotely are the clients"
<TheSheep> and have common keyboard, mouse and clipboard for all of them
<qwerkus1> does this mean apps started from another computer will suck cpu time on the synergy server ?
<TheSheep> no
<qwerkus1> even better
<qwerkus1> thanks a lot
<TheSheep> n/p
<qwerkus1> know i have some test to do ...
<phome> surely vnc would suffice
<curly752> good day... can anyone offer advice on a weird webcam problem since upgrading to v. 8.10 please?
<curly752> my webcam is the popular Philips SPC900NC... and now 8.10 has decided to install a Creative webcam driver
<curly752> dmesg shows my webcam is recognised correctly... but lsusb shows it as a ORITE CCD webcam (PC370r) which i'm sure is a Creative Labs model
<curly752> i'm puzzled
<curly752> plus the ouput image is awful
<phome> my webcam no longer works with the 8.10 upgrade
<phome> haven't found anything useful on the web yet
<curly752> the Philips vendor ID for my cam has always been 0471:0329 but now the linux_usb_list shows that ID as the Creative model... and the SPC900NC has kinda fallen off that list....
<curly752> phome: what cam do you have?
<phome> logitech quickcam zoom
<phome> quite an old one
<phome> worked perfectly with cheese, skype on 8.04
<curly752> hmmm
<phome> now my face is bright green and completely square
<curly752> uh oh... it looks like the techies are in siesta.... i'll pop over to #ubuntu... bye now
<tominglis> how do i force grub to boot a particular version of the kernel which works best, but which isn't the latest one? i have xubuntu 8.04.1
<ushills> Can anyone tell me how I configure wireless via GUI with 8.10, i had the option when i installed but can now only do by editing interfaces
<knome> alt+f2 > gksudo NetworkManager
<ushills> Thanks
<Enzor> Is there an alternative to Totem movie player
<Odd-rationale> Enzor: vlc or mplayer are good alternatives.
<Odd-rationale> Enzor: Or you could simply replace it with totem-xine, which supports more formats.
<Enzor> Will TOtem-xine automatically open VCD and DVD media?
<Odd-rationale> i think it can.
<Enzor> Totem-xine is not in Synaptic list. xubuntu is not allowing me to add repositories
<rushfan> Hello. Is anyone here using Broadcom STA wireless drivers? I have unencrypted wireless working fine but can't connect to WPA networks
<neozen> rushfan: have you scoped out the ubuntu forums?
<neozen> rushfan: quite a bit of what you see there pertains to xubuntu as well
<rushfan> ok
<rushfan> Thanks. There are the same code-base, right?
<neozen> in the case of everything BELOW the desktop environment and default application choices yes
<neozen> ie... versions of X should be the same
<neozen> neozen: kernels are the same
<rushfan> which is whats most important
<neozen> rushfan: yep
<neozen> rushfan: though in the gui, I believe both still use the gnome network manager interface
<neozen> rushfan: (system tray applet)
<neozen> rushfan: so if something doesn't work in the networking gui for one, chances are it won't work in the other either...
<neozen> rushfan: all that is afaik
<neozen> rushfan: any other questions?
<rushfan> neozen: nope thanks
<rushfan> I might just go back to ndiswrapper.
<rushfan> Wireless worked with that and it didnt lock my computer up constantly like some peoples
<Schenker80> hello
<neozen> Schenker80: greetings
<neozen> Schenker80: salutations
<neozen> Schenker80: and moo
<darin> hello, I'm looking for xubuntu alternate install help
<knome> ok...
<darin> I'm installing xubuntu 8.10 alternate using the HD-MEDIA method on an old Dell Inspiron 5000.
<darin> The install goes well until paritioning
<cody-somerville> darin, how much ram do you have?
<darin> 128 MB
<darin> when I get to the partition disks step, the partitioner doesn't see the 3 existing partitions I've already created.  It acts like it doesn't see the hard disk at all.
<darin> am I in the wrong place for install help?
<cody-somerville> You need 192mb of ram
<amleto> hi all
<darin> ok thanks
<doktoreas_> hello everybody
<doktoreas_> is it possibile to install xubuntu using floppy drive and internet?
<neozen> hi there
<neozen> not to my knowledge
<knome> !floppy
<ubottu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<neozen> doktoreas_: there are net-based installs though
<neozen> doktoreas_: is there an os on the machine currently?
<neozen> doktoreas_: (assuming your definition of os includes some version of windows)
<neozen> !unetbootin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unetbootin
<neozen> ...yet another thing they should stick in ubottu
<b4|hraban> :} unetbootin == schweer
<b4|hraban> *schweet
<neozen> b4|hraban: indeed
<b4|hraban> it's the first and only thing that really makes it work
<b4|hraban> everywhere, all those linux distros and even freebsd
 * neozen nods
<b4|hraban> alright, well, now that I am here, might as well ask my question about installing xubuntu again...
<b4|hraban> seems #ubuntu is too busy
<b4|hraban> I used unetbootin to load the 8.10 netinstaller on a usb disk
<b4|hraban> booted a small (eee-like) laptop with it. during installation the disk was formatted thus: one partition, 4GB, /, ext3
<b4|hraban> (that one disk that I booted the installer from)
<b4|hraban> but after restart it doesn't boot from it. :/
<neozen> ...back
<neozen> b4|hraban: dratted windows mobile phone connection died
<neozen> b4|hraban: so... where was I ;)
<neozen> b4|hraban: oh yeah, your eee-ish won't boot from your installed xubuntu
<neozen> b4|hraban: sound right?
<b4|hraban> neozen, yup
<b4|hraban> neozen, it will boot just fine from that exact same usb key when I use unetbootin to prepare it
<b4|hraban> but after the installation: no can do
<neozen> straaange
<neozen> b4|hraban: did the bootloader install properly?
<neozen> b4|hraban: to the eee-ish that is
<b4|hraban> no errors
<b4|hraban> and I see a /boot/grub dir
<neozen> b4|hraban: and does grub give you any grief when you try and boot using it?
<b4|hraban> the BIOS does not recognize the disk at all
<b4|hraban> so I do not even get to grub
<neozen> b4|hraban: wooow
<neozen> b4|hraban: sounds less then optimal
<b4|hraban> odd, huh
<RanydboY> Mh, tried to install xubuntu from cd. In the middle of installation it stops... Probably corrupt cd or something. But it was enough to "#¤%&#"¤ up grub... I had Windows and ubuntu installed on dual-boot. How can i fix this? Im now in live-cd session...
<neozen> b4|hraban: when you say doesn't recognize
<b4|hraban> fdisk /dev/sdb on this machine shows that it is bootable, that partition
<neozen> b4|hraban: do you mean as a boot device?
<b4|hraban> neozen, I mean as a boot device, yes
<neozen> RanydboY: I gotcha
<neozen> b4|hraban: make sure to format the root partition as bootable?
<neozen> RanydboY: 1 sec ... will have instructions
 * neozen digs around in his irc logs
<b4|hraban> neozen, hmm well I don't know what more to do than fdisk /dev/sdb ; a ; w
<RanydboY> neozen: great :)
<neozen> RanydboY: this is a best guess and has worked for me in the past
<neozen> RanydboY: sudo grub
<neozen> RanydboY: at grub boot prompt (looks like "grub>"):
<RanydboY> yeah
<RanydboY> been there
<RanydboY> neozen: then?
<neozen> RanydboY: find /boot/grub/stage1
<neozen> RanydboY: what does it spit out?
<RanydboY> Error 15: File not found
<neozen> RanydboY: ...great
<RanydboY> doh
<neozen> RanydboY: nope... don't have steps for that
<neozen> RanydboY: think your grub's nice and boned
<neozen> RanydboY: why its a good idea to back up your menu.lst
<neozen> RanydboY: here's where I stay snookered
<neozen> RanydboY: take a look @ super grub disk
<neozen> RanydboY: might get you a grub setup that at least lets you boot SOME of your OSs
<neozen> RanydboY: read all the docs sorrounding it
<neozen> RanydboY: would you like a link?
<RanydboY> yes please
<RanydboY> ill try anything
<Max_> hi
<Max_> kennst sich jemand mit xpde aus?
<knome> english please
<Max_> k
<Max_> does anybody has a bit knowledge over xpde??
<knome> !xpde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpde
<Max_> http://www.xpde.com/ here a link...
<knome> Max_, haven't tried it.
<Max_> k
<knome> Max_, check out this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xpde
<Max_> i am a xubuntu newbie, so i do not anything..
<knome> "My advice, though: if you really want a fake XP environment, consider using the Smooth XP theme for Gnome."
<knome> Max_, is there any particular reason you would like to use xpde?
<Max_> yes, because it is easier for other user of the laptop to use xpde, cause they are used to work with windows ...
<knome> a WM can't really emulate a complete OS.
<knome> what are the people using the laptop for? web browsing?
<knome> and what comes to using xpde, it's far from stable from what i read
<Max_> mostly but also the open office paket and a few other programs
<knome> well you can't make openoffice be microsoft office
<knome> and running apps from the menu isn't any harder than in windows
<Max___> so, by the way is there a chance to get full admin rights as soon as the computer starts?
<knome> Max_, why would you want to do that?
<Max___> cause my freedom of action is larger, or not?
<dcolish> Max___: it doesnt sound like you need more freedom on your system
<dcolish> besides there is always sudo
<knome> Max_, well eh, from my point of view, having admin rights in windows to install programs/"have freedom" is the worst thing. i wouldn't want that in ubuntu
<neozen> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<knome> giving admin/root priviledges to people who just "use" the computer means usually that they will at some point do something that they don't know what it is, and that can break the system
<knome> if they had at least sudo and have to type their passwords to do that thing, they get one more moment to think about what they're doing
<TheSheep> knome: it's more about running only chosen progerams as root, not all of them
<knome> TheSheep, yes.
<knome> TheSheep, but if there is a newbie user, (s)he might have to think about things again if (s)he needs to use sudo or give his/her password.
<TheSheep> knome: you really believe that? :)
<neozen> TheSheep: depends on the user
<knome> TheSheep, a bit. that have saved me a few times from total catastrophe.
<TheSheep> knome: because I can bet that (s)he will only think about what is this thing and how to get past it
<knome> TheSheep, depends on how you have teached him/hre
<neozen> TheSheep: ahh... the same thing people think when they see the cancel /continue in vista
<knome> TheSheep, if you've said that (s)he should always call you if (s)he's in doubt when seeing a password prompt, (s)he might be on on a way to thinking him/herself
<TheSheep> knome: no, there is this thing called habituation that renders all confiramtion dialogs useless. Users *are* sure that they want to do that, at least at the moment they try to do that -- they might be less sure 2 minutes later...
<knome> :P
<knome> TheSheep, then advise them to wait 5 mins before proceeding if not sure?
<TheSheep> knome: I've seen users closing warning windows reflexively and *swearing* there was no confirmation window at all
<TheSheep> knome: and I believe them they didn't see it
<knome> TheSheep, sure, but you live in poland
<neozen> LOL
<TheSheep> that's an argument that ends the discussion, really :)
<knome> yes.
<TheSheep> it was ot anyways, sorry
<knome> i agree people do that
<neozen> knome: I've noticed the same behavior myself when I'm in vista on a client site
<knome> but somebody might just start thinking theirselves
<knome> neozen, sure, but vista asks for many more things than ubuntu
<TheSheep> it has nothing to do with thinking, that's how we are wired inside
<neozen> knome: yeah... that's b/c EVERYTHING in vista needs root
<neozen> knome: including running the damn IDE (visual studio)
<neozen> if I had to sudo eclipse to get it to work..... I'd chuck the damn thing out the window
<TheSheep> defenestration :)
<TheSheep> the word of the day
<neozen> TheSheep: d*mn right
<Max___> do you have some other useful tipps for xubuntu newbies?
<knome> Max___, use synaptic. :)
<Max___> "Now, as a normal user, execute the setup.sh script, this script will copy the default desktop settings to your ~/.xpde directory and also will copy xinitrcDEFAULT file to your HOME dir<until here I understood>, this file contain the lines you must add to your system to load XPde. In most cases you just need to rename this file to .xinitrc
<Max___> /etc/kde3/kdm/kdmrc" but where in the system do I have to add the lines?
<neozen> Max___: do as much work as possible in linux to get used to the interface
<neozen> Max___: I got proficient with xubuntu by doing all homework / projects in xubuntu for my last two years of uni
<neozen> Max___: use it every day... every day trying to do something new
<neozen> Max___: that enough to get you started?
<Max___> we´ll see..
<knome> Max___, you're always welcome to ask here
<Max___> thx
<Max___> does xubuntu have a search engine?
<knome> for what? files?
<Max___> yes
<knome> "search for files..." under "accessories" ?
<Max___> so why do i get always a window with "settings for orage" when i´ve restarted?
<knome> Max___, you have saved the session with that window open
<Max___> hmmm..? but i closed it
<knome> (i have to make a howto out of this):
<knome> Max___, close any applications you don't want to be opened when you log in.
<knome> Max___, log out and check the box "save session for future logins"
<knome> Max___, log back in.
<knome> Max___, the next time you log out, uncheck the box.
<Max___> ahhhhhhhhh, thank you
<knome> !session
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<knome> !sessions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sessions
<ShinSR71> hey, i recently changed my screen resolution and after i rebooted it was out of sync etc, and since i cant read anything on screen, i cant change it back. I would try it via text modus, but i have no idea how to get in there or what to do. Anyone able to assist me with this?
<knome> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Max___> back to the search engine:I do not have"accessoires" but under "places" i found it
<knome> ok.
<ShinSR71> thank you, but how would i go and run that command? when i boot the machine it goes into graphical modus automatically, and i cant do anything in there because i cant see stuff
<knome> ShinSR71, ctrl+alt+f1 to go to tty1, ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to GUI
<ShinSR71> thank you
<ronnil> how can i see the version of a specific package installed on my system?
<knome> !version | ronnil
<ubottu> ronnil: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ronnil> thnx
<sp3nk1> is there anyone speaks italian, please?
<knome> sp3nk1, #ubuntu-it
<sp3nk1> is for xubuntu too?
<knome> well, ubuntu and xubuntu has much in common.
<sp3nk1> ok thanks i'll try
<knome> hello vidd
<vidd> what up
<knome> nothing special down
 * vidd need to find out what app controls the volume
<knome> vidd, xfce4-mixer?
<vidd> yep...thats what im looking for
<vidd> hrm...i need one that dont depend on xfce panel
<knome> lol
<knome> alsamixer
 * vidd is getting no audio in firefox
<vidd> next question....what app controls screen resolution>?
<knome> lol
<knome> xfce-setting-show display
#xubuntu 2008-11-20
<l_r> is there a live version of xubuntu for usb? (I am not asking about installing xubuntu from a cd to usb)
<Gazali>  while installing debianxfce, i didnot formatted the old home partition of xubuntu, now is there a way to get rid of the configuration left from xubuntu?
<vidd> Gazali, sure.....
<Gazali> how
<vidd> Gazali, delete the .conf folder in your home directory, log out and back in again
<Gazali> allright
<Gazali> thanks
<vidd> when you log back in, the default .conf folder will be written automatically
<Gazali> well is it hidden
<vidd> infact, you can delete all the .[folders]
<vidd> the only hidden files you need are:
<vidd> .bashrc, .bash_history, .bashlogout, and .Xauthority
<vidd> (so far as i know
<Gazali> ok do i need to keep any of the files under /home
<vidd> just the ones i stated
<Gazali> ok
<Gazali> thank you very much vidd
<Gazali> everythings fien now
<Gazali> fine\
<vidd> =]
<vidd> simple stuff
<Gazali> ok 1 more thing
<Gazali> you may help me
<vidd> ask away
<Gazali> i have this useless debian folder in xfces "start menu"
<Gazali> :D
<Gazali> how do i get rid of it
<vidd> what is in the folder?
<Gazali> almost everything is duplicated
<vidd> dunno....sounds like a debian thing
<Gazali> there 4 folders under it one of em is applications and it has all the apps.
<Gazali> i just want to delete it from the menu
<Gazali> if possible
<Gazali> of course
<TheSheep> you would have to delete all of its content...
<vidd> can you paste a screenshot somewhere so i know what your talking about?
<Gazali> allright
<Gazali> erm how do i take the screenshot :D
<vidd> ummmm dunno =]
<Gazali> ok i managed
<Gazali> http://img136.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotzk0.png
<Gazali> http://img136.imageshack.us/img136/8418/screenshotzk0.png
<binarymutant> Gazali, how'd you do it? I use imagemagick and/or scrot
<Blunted88> ﻿﻿im having issues with my repositories, im running xubuntu 8.04. what repositories should i have listed in synaptic?
<binarymutant> Blunted88, pastebin your /etc/apt/source.list
<Gazali> binarymutant screenshooter plugin (panel)
<Blunted88> how do i do that?
<binarymutant> never used it but sounds cool Gazali
<b4|hraban> hmm I have some trouble installing xubuntu on a small (eee-like) laptop
<binarymutant> Blunted88, mousepad /etc/apt/source.list to pastebin.com
<b4|hraban> I used unetbootin to load the 8.10 netinstaller on a usb stick and installed xubuntu on that same stick after booting from it
<b4|hraban> but after installation it won't boot, the BIOS acts as if the device is not bootable at all. so I figured I'd try to install a bootloader on it from my main computer (mandriva), which half-worked; it now does load grub but I immediately get "error 25"
<b4|hraban> internet says it's a 25 : Disk read error\nThis error is returned if there is a disk read error when trying to probe or read data from a particular disk.
<Blunted88> mouse pad? im sory binary
<b4|hraban> I don't think it's even trying to access the menu.lst file, but I might be wrong... I have very little experience with grub, especially none with the command line tools needed to modify it, so... I hope somebody can help :/
<binarymutant> Blunted88, you have xfce?
<Blunted88> yes
<binarymutant> Blunted88, mousepad should be installed with it, I might be wrong though, it's a word processor
<Gazali> b4|hraban i once installed xubuntu on a usb hard drive but after 4-5 boot it did not again then i give up
<Blunted88> ok
<b4|hraban> ok.. ehh... that's... reassuring :P
<binarymutant> Blunted88, and your just copy pasting /etc/apt/source.list into pastebin.com
<Gazali> if i were you id install grub on a real hd
<binarymutant> err /etc/apt/sources.list ** sorry Blunted88
<b4|hraban> Gazali, I can't, the "real" hd is soaked
<Blunted88> k its on there under blunted88
<b4|hraban> it's a long story but it involves magnets
<Gazali> i see
<binarymutant> whats the url Blunted88
<Gazali> may be you can use a cd to boot :D
<Blunted88> http://pastebin.com/df752ed1
<b4|hraban> Gazali, there is no CD bay
<b4|hraban> it's too small (as I said, eee-pc like)
<b4|hraban> besides, I know this works, unetbootin makes it work, why can't I... :/
<Gazali> ok then you should get a usb drive with write protection ^^
<binarymutant> Blunted88, looks right, whats the problem?
<b4|hraban> Gazali, how will that help...?
<binarymutant> you have a lot of entries though, it might be slow to update
<Gazali> i believe either at startup or at shotdown, mbr of usb drive goes bad
<binarymutant> wow i've got a lot of entries too...they are the same though
<Blunted88> when i run update manager it tells me that one of the repositories is out dated, maybe its just talking about the update it was attempting
<binarymutant> I thought hardy was still supported...
<DaveDixonII> Why is it that only my terminal wobbles a littlebit and no other window?
<b4|hraban> woo!
<b4|hraban> grub command line isn't so bad after all..
<b4|hraban> I installed xyzzybuntu on a 4 gb flash drive yay
<binarymutant> DaveDixonII, compiz?
<vidd> Gazali, sorry....i had to go reset a power breaker in the basement
<Gazali> its ok
<Gazali> i was able to remove it
<DaveDixonII> binarymutant: i dont have compiz. D:
<Gazali> i just left clicked on panel :D
<binarymutant> DaveDixonII, you need compiz for wobbly effects
<vidd> Gazali, try building a second user, log into it and see if the menu is the same
<Gazali> well vidd, xfce uses a default (i dont know where it is) menu layout or uses the one you create
<Gazali> the one you configure resides at ~/.config/xdg/menus so this is not for everyuser
<zerothis> has any one gotten a Vontange V-phone to run in on Linux?
<binarymutant> zerothis, ekiga might be able to use the vonage service
<vidd> right...so Gazali exactly
<vidd> i would be interested in what is diffent
<binarymutant> zerothis, http://www.jpugh.org/2008/01/vonage-and-ekiga-on-suse-linux.html
<Gazali> vidd if you want to see the menu of another user
<vidd> Gazali, just pastebin me your menus file
<Gazali> then youll need to tell me how to create another user cuz i am new to linux
<Gazali> allright ill try
<Gazali> if you are interested in the debian menu
<Gazali> there is a file menudefs.hook
<Gazali> which i dont know where
<Gazali> ill try to paste the menu conf
<vidd> but to add a basic user, simply run sudo adduser
<Gazali> http://rafb.net/p/1QILGD52.html
<brad_> question, can anyone help me with a printer?
<vidd> Gazali, remove lines 17 and 18
<Gazali> newusers comes with the default menu (with debian)
<Gazali> vidd debian menu is not visible now so
<Gazali> there is no prblem
<vidd> Gazali, removing those lines did it?
<Gazali> no i had used the menu editor of xfce
<Gazali> i have to to bed now thank you for your help vidd
<vidd> np
<Gazali> (its 3.29 am here:)
<Gazali> bye
<brad_> sorry to ask, but can someone help me with printer problems?
<vidd> brad_, what kind of printer?
<brad_> lexmark z715
<brad_> ive tried a few tutorials, but nothings working and i can't figure out why or where i screwed up
<vidd> brad_, lexmark's are notoriously linux-hostile
<brad_> and yeah, i do know lexmark isn't the most open source... but it's all i got to work with...
<brad_> if someone could just help me look for a tutorial i'd appreciate it...
<vidd> brad_, try this http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=772161
<brad_> tried this a few times, but i'll give it one more go
<brad_> be right back, have to switch to gnome
<brad_> ok, so how do i print a test page?
<brad_> any idea?
<vidd> should be in the print thing
<binarymutant> um print /etc/apt/sources.list?
<vidd> *menu
<brad_> how would one print sources.list? and there's not an option to do a test page in System-Administration-Printing
<binarymutant> oh I meant open it in a text editor and print something but nvm
<brad_> that might be stupid enough to work...
<binarymutant> technically it could be a test page
<brad_> ZOMG IT WORKS!!!
<binarymutant> brad_, did you use cups?
<brad_> yeah
<binarymutant> thats cool, never used it
<brad_> now to try openoffice
<vidd> brad_, cups finally has the driver? or did you follow the link i sent ya?
<brad_> used the link
<brad_> OMG OPENOFFICE WORKS!!!
<brad_> sorry for the shouting, i'm so happy...
<brad_> thanks vidd for convincing me to try the tutorial again...
<brad_> also, does anybody know if there is a way to add more space at the top?
<vidd> brad_, i dont really print
<brad_> yeah, well, i can fix this later
<brad_> also, how would one add this server to the startup list in xchat?
<brad_> sorry, i know i'm asking a lot of questions...
<vidd> brad_, simply open the xchat->network list menu.....
<brad_> when i did that, it didn't load this again on startup
<brad_> i'll try one more time...
<vidd> highlight the server you configured, and check the "autoconnect" box
<vidd> highlight the server you configured, and check the "autoconnect" box
<brad_> oh, woops
<brad_> thanks
<brad_> anyway, got to go, thanks for all of your guys' help
<mattgyver83> I installed xfce on my ubuntu laptop, is this the same thing as just installing xubuntu?
<binarymutant> yeah
<mattgyver83> Thats what i thought.
<binarymutant> but you probably still have gnome on it dont you?
<mattgyver83> im having some troubles with compiz and some other settings as well
<mattgyver83> Yeah, I do.
<mattgyver83> its real wierd.  For a while things were running perfectly, but for some reason now my mouse icon is just the plain X cursor.
<binarymutant> thats the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu
<mattgyver83> Thats what i thought.
<mattgyver83> So i dont understand where these other issues are arrising from, its not like the filesystem/structure is any different.
<binarymutant> dunno, mine looks the same
<binarymutant> I'm pretty sure that compiz is like it's own window manager, that might be the reason
<binarymutant> and you can change the mouse theme in X too
<mattgyver83> Funny enough, when i ran compiz in terminal everything just fixed.  I think i might be onto it.
<mattgyver83> I think emerald is trying to control the enviornment, might be blocking some changes.  I might just need compiz to begin at startup.
<mattgyver83> n/m.
<binarymutant> metacity --replace or something like that idk, compiz isn't really my thing
<mattgyver83> does xfce use metacity still?  i assumed that was gnome only.
<binarymutant> not sure, I thought it did
<mattgyver83> My laptop isnt blazing fast, I remembered using xfce on an older one that i have and it was much faster.   Obvious speed difference between the two.
<binarymutant> if your looking for speed, compiz is definitely not the way to go
<binarymutant> and I would say dwm is much much much faster than xfce :P
<mattgyver83> what is dwm?
<binarymutant> a tiling window manager
<binarymutant> it's very small, like 2kb, and very fast
<mattgyver83> Ill have to look into it.  Xfce seems to be great on this laptop, however i have an even older one that i might look into it on.
<binarymutant> http://www.suckless.org/wiki/dwm/     <--- not recommended for novices
<binarymutant> their support is terrible though, so it's kinda a give and take
<mattgyver83> Gotcha.  You say not recommended, whats so difficult about it?
<binarymutant> besides the support? You have to compile it anytime you change something and it's almost featureless
<mattgyver83> Oh okay.
<binarymutant> but the trade off is it's blazingly fast
<mattgyver83> back in a sec
<mattgyver83> now i gotta figure out why it all of a sudden doesnt see an internet connection.
<binarymutant> you still have nm-applet?
<mattgyver83> not sure
<mattgyver83> Is that network manager?
<binarymutant> ya
<binarymutant> from gnome
<mattgyver83> Yes.
<binarymutant> that should work
<mattgyver83> And it looks like all is setup correctly still.
<mattgyver83> At least, the screen im looking at says 'Network Settings' which i believe is network-manager in gnmoe
<binarymutant> I dunno, it's the applet in the system tray is what i'm talking about
<mattgyver83> Actually, no i dont anymore.
<mattgyver83> however it was there earlier.
<binarymutant> just type nm-applet in a terminal
<mattgyver83> tryed, nothing loaded
<mattgyver83> im actually rebooting, ill try again in a sec
<mattgyver83> Its wierd that it all worked for a couple of days and then stopped.  Guess i did something.
<mattgyver83> thx for your help btw
<binarymutant> then...sudo apt-get network-manger-gnome I guess, np
<mattgyver83> wont be able to cuz i dont have a connection.
<binarymutant> its on disc probably
<mattgyver83> oh okay
<mattgyver83> tells me that network-manager-gnome is the newest version
<charding> Using 8.10 with fglrx Driver and running fgl_glxgears gives a white screen then locks up X, any ideas? fgl_glxgears before used to work fine..
<mattgyver83> ill try a wired connectin
<mattgyver83> same problem.
<Oldbitcollector> Hi
<Oldbitcollector> Are the experts online for questions?
<vidd> Oldbitcollector, ask away
<mattgyver83> hopefully someones an expert ';D
<vidd> i may not be an expert, but ill try
<Oldbitcollector> thanks / background: was running Ubuntu until my Hdd crashed. Switched to Xubuntu because I like the feel.  Got a couple items I'm trying to get straighten the way I want them.
<Oldbitcollector> Little new.. switch from XP a month or so ago.  never going back.
<Oldbitcollector> Question 1) How do I add the "Home" icon to the top panel?
<binarymutant> mattgyver83, did you run nm-applet in a terminal?
<mattgyver83> binarymutant, yes it never loaded anything
<binarymutant> mattgyver83, scratch that, do this in a terminal " sudo dhclient "
<binarymutant> for wired
<mattgyver83> okay.   just one second, i want to make sure im not crazy and that all works on a gnome session still.
<binarymutant> if it works in gnome, it'll work in xfce because the tools these gui's use are the same in every window manager
<mattgyver83> Okay.  So it probably wotn.
<vidd> Oldbitcollector, should be able to right-click on desktop and check the box to show desktop icons
<mattgyver83> yeah, for some insane reason it stopped working all together, let me get back in xfce
<vidd> mattgyver83, i missed your issue
<binarymutant> mattgyver83, try sudo dhclient in a terminal
<binarymutant> for wired
<Oldbitcollector> @vidd: I'd like to add a "launcher" for the "Home" into Panel 1.  Not sure I'm following..
<vidd> Oldbitcollector, isnt the "places" applet there already?
<mattgyver83> vidd, problems connecting to the internet now after installing xfce on ubuntu (normally running gnome)
<Oldbitcollector> Good point..
<Oldbitcollector> I can adapt..
<binarymutant> mattgyver83, dhclient give you an ip?
<mattgyver83> about to run it now
<vidd> Oldbitcollector, i was thinking desktop...not panel (i mis read)
<Oldbitcollector> Question 2) Anyone running CheckGmail.  How can I get this application to load automatically when I log in?
<binarymutant> Oldbitcollector, put it in .xinit
<vidd> Oldbitcollector, add it to the "autostarted apps" in the settings manager
<binarymutant> ^ or that
<vidd> mattgyver83, how are you conecting? wired or wireless?
<mattgyver83> currently wired just for testing, however this machine needs to connect wireless.
<Oldbitcollector> ah. why didn't I see that..
<mattgyver83> binarymutant, i get only internal IP addresses, should i list my external?
<binarymutant> no, you should be connected to the net now mattgyver83
<binarymutant> it pulls an internal ip
<mattgyver83> Yeah, it gives me the correct IP
<mattgyver83> and notices my gateway
<binarymutant> and you're on the net
<mattgyver83> .....
<binarymutant> i gtg, but for wireless you use iwconfig if you can't get nm-applet working
<mattgyver83> for some reason, yes.  It goes online all of a sudden.
<mattgyver83> okay, thanks.
<Oldbitcollector> @binary: is there an easy way to read the "properties" of a menu item under "Applications"?
<vidd> mattgyver83, connect up your wifi
<vidd> Oldbitcollector, no...there isnt
<vidd> Oldbitcollector, why you need to know the properties?
<Oldbitcollector> So I can read off what needs to be placed into autostart
<mattgyver83> vidd, i did
<mattgyver83> i just ran ifdown and ifup on the connection.
<mattgyver83> i get nothing
<Oldbitcollector> thought I had found a way to pull launchers from "Applications" onto the desktop earlier.. not sure what I did.
<mattgyver83> iwconfig shows my wifi connection though
<vidd> mattgyver83, do "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Oldbitcollector> ah.. Appfinder. drag to desktop and I can see the properties.
<mattgyver83> ok
<mattgyver83> it told me command not found
<vidd> mattgyver83, do "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Oldbitcollector> Last question: what is the player which allows music to play when the mouse is held over the file? I'd like to add the feature to X
<mattgyver83> last line says 'RTNETLINK answers: No such process'
<vidd> Oldbitcollector, im clueless there
<vidd> mattgyver83, now ifconfig
<Oldbitcollector> Yes, I'm sure that is not a common question here. :)
<mattgyver83> okay, it shows me eth0, eth1, lo, wmaster0
<Oldbitcollector> ah, one more.. I'm using an SD/USB adapter.  How does one change the permissions to allow writing to the SD?
<vidd> mattgyver83, now do iwconfig
<mattgyver83> okay, it notices my wifi connection @ eth1
<vidd> ok....then you are connected
<mattgyver83> browser just times out, and when i try to ping a site i get nothing.
<vidd> wmaster is what "controls" the wifi connection
<mattgyver83> @iwconfig - wmaster no wireless extensions, eth1 it shows EEID:"matttastic" my home network
<vidd> mattgyver83, try sudo apt-get install network-manager
<vidd> mattgyver83, wmaster is a controler
 * vidd uses wicd rather then network manager
<vidd> mattgyver83, can you ping yor gateway?
<aLeSD> is it possible to search in the samba net as in ubuntu ?
<aLeSD> or connect to a samba server by a graphical xfce tool ?
<vidd> mattgyver83, can you ping your gateway?
<neozen> aLeSD: could perhaps mount a samba share with fusesmb
<neozen> aLeSD: then just browse normally with thunar
<aLeSD> thunar ? fuesmb ?
<neozen> aLeSD: thunar is xfce's beloved minimal filemanager
<neozen> if you've been browsing the filesystem in X, you've seen thunar
<aLeSD> oh yes
<neozen> aLeSD: fusesmb is something like a plugin for fuse which stands for Filesystem in UserSpacE
<neozen> aLeSD: basically fuse lets you mount things as your user instead of being root
<neozen> aLeSD: also lets you mount things you couldn't normally as filesystems
<neozen> aLeSD: samba (windows shares), a directory accessible through ssh etc
<vidd> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<aLeSD> ok thanks
<neozen> aLeSD: to the best of my knowledge, no single easy app exists for xfce
<neozen> aLeSD: you're welcome
<[AfZ]TomServo1> is there a pretentious code on this channel that says that you can't ask n00by questions without lurking for 3 months?
<excalibas> Hello, I just upgraded from hardy to intrepid, and now my SD cards are weird, they mount OK, but they don't appear on the Partition Editor, and I cant unmount them. If I try to eject I get an error and than I cannot mount back
<excalibas> well, the mounting is not really a problem, because it is mounting. but why cant Gparted find it? I need to format it. please help
<excalibas> this does not happen with usb device, only SD card. my USB pendrive appears on Gparted
<excalibas> I think is this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/275345
<fug> how come i dont have a xorg.conf file on a fresh install? only the example
<fug> i'm not going to screw anything up if i run a config tool am i?
<fug> everything works just fine - i only need to disable the touchpad
<dcolish> fug: just comment it out in your xorg file, its autogenerated by dpkg
<dcolish> also, all the input stuff is now configured by hal as an fdi
<fug> just figured all i need to do is start syndaemon
<fug> there's the "autostarted applications" in the settings manager..
<fug> in which file are the settings stored?
<fug> i'd like to have syndaemon and mpd start automatically, is that the righ way to go?
<ball> hello maxamillion
<coldhak> mount.ntfs is taking 90% of my CPU, what does it do?
<ball> it's a CPU benchmark <- this is a lie
<coldhak> apparently it keeps the ntfs drive mounted. it fails for taking that much cpu power to do such a thing
<ball> coldhak: Is it a drive that you share with a Window machine?
<ball> Windows*
 * ball potches about with a Webcam
<coldhak> yes
<coldhak> i dual boot with windows
<ball> Ah, that limits your options then.
<coldhak> i killed the process and remounted, it's no longer taking so much cpu
<ball> I have to go anyway, it's 01:38 here and I have to be up again at 05:30
<ball> coldhak: perhaps it leaks
<coldhak> same
<coldhak> g'night
<ball> Goodnight
<law__> hi guys
<law__> i need some help here
<law__> from my xubuntu pc i can ping to another win xp pc, but from win xp pc i can't ping to xubuntu pc
<law__> anybody can give me some solutions?
<law__> please ?
<law__> anybody can help me?
<law__> ?
<law__> hello
<wormsxulla_> law__: be patient
<law__> so may i ask my question now?
<wormsxulla_> law__: i think you've asked your question already, anyone able to help will do so, when they are "alive". remember there are timezones
<wormsxulla_> so the only thing is to be patient, really :)
<gue> hi all, how to rebuilding xorg.conf, pls, my this file is empty. :(
<b3wbs> can someone help me [im a linux noob]
<b3wbs> need help installing glib
 * soren raises an eyebrow
<b3wbs> well basically
<b3wbs> how? :D
<TheSheep> what are you trying to do exactly?
<b3wbs> install glib
<TheSheep> you have it istalled
<TheSheep> installed
<TheSheep> it's part of your system
<b3wbs> apparently not
<b3wbs> cause i was trying to install something else and it pronounced that i don't have glib and that i need to get it
<b3wbs> so i've downloaded it
<b3wbs> and extracted it
<b3wbs> but i don't know what to do now
<TheSheep> what do you need it for?
<b3wbs> apparently so i can install xchat
<TheSheep> just install xchat from repositories, with synaptic
<idontlikenumber1> Is Ubuntu bleeding edge like Fedora?
<hhh2> i have xubuntu hardy and i want to update videolan 0.8.6e to 0.9.6
<hhh2> how can i do?
<hhh2> i don't find a .deb file
<atari> hi
<vidd> hello atari
<vidd> hhh2, then compile it from source
<vidd> read the instructions that comes with it
<atari> hi vidd
<atari> on a scale from 1 to 10. what would be my success when changing from etch to xubunt with apt-get?
<vidd> atari, negative 10000
<atari> damn
<vidd> you will do nothing but nuke your system
<vidd> you have a seperate /home partition?
<atari> yes i do
<vidd> then why not do a net install?
<atari> net install?
<atari> you mean new?
<vidd> the mini ISO is only 10 MB, and you tell the installer to leave your /home partition intact
<vidd> atari, no....net install
<vidd> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<atari> the big problem is, i cant boot any ubuntu kernel i tried yet... so i need a customized kernel...
<vidd> atari, why can you not boot it?
<vidd> what error are you getting?
<atari> i always get a kernel panic
<atari> kernel options didnt help at all
<vidd> from the installer?
<atari> noapic, agp=off etc.
<vidd> the installer or post-install?
<atari> its not a ubutntu related problem, but a linux kernel problem
<atari> thats why i need a customized kernel ;)
<vidd> atari, which kernel is your etch running?
<atari> Linux blacky 2.6.27.4 #1 SMP Tue Oct 28 23:18:02 CET 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<atari> (no the debian kernel doesnt boot either ;)
<vidd> and did you have to custom-compile this?
<vidd> ah
<atari> yes
<atari> brb
<vidd> atari, then try looking here: http://www.debuntu.org/
<atari> vidd: thx
<atari> vidd: i didnt know that page yet
<vidd> hello maxamillion
<zeitsofa> hello :) did anybody have an idea how i can fix this problem http://pastebin.com/m6ce4773d
<knome> zeitsofa, does nm-applet run?
<vidd> zeitsofa, that simply means you can only have one instance of the Network admin tool running
<knome> hello vidd
<vidd> if you dont see the pannel app, then edit your panels to post it
<vidd> hello Knightlust
<knome> haha
<vidd> gaaaa!!!!!!
 * knome is evil
<vidd> hello knome
<vidd> knight is going to change his name soon!
<vidd> =]
 * knome sends dozens of bots with nicks starting with kn
<knome> ;)
<zeitsofa> vidd: i'm confused, it runs yesterday - how i can configure the panel correctly ?
<zeitsofa> hmm ok after /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart the applet comes up - but now are no interfaces are available
<knome> ok i'm going now
<knome> see you later.
<vidd> zeitsofa, is the system connecting via wired or wireless?
<zeitsofa> wired
<vidd> can you ping your gateway?
<zeitsofa> i'm online i think so :)
<zeitsofa> yes i can
<vidd> if your online, then why are you concerned?
<vidd> does this system use wifi?
<zeitsofa> i can not configure any interface with he applet - and no i have only to wired interfaces
<zeitsofa> s/he/the
<vidd> zeitsofa, why would you want to configure wired interfaces with nm?
<vidd> its for wifi
<soren> Uh, no.
<vidd> zeitsofa, it is much easier to simply set up /etc/network/interfaces
<soren> It's for all interfaces.
<vidd> soren, its crap for wired
<vidd> its only decent for wifi
<soren> Be they, wired, wireless, DSL lines, 3G, dial-up..
<zeitsofa> vidd: a few days befor i can configure alle my interface with the applet - i have 2 cards and one is connectet to a test network - often i have to change the ip address
<soren> vidd: I know lots of people who would say the exact opposite :)
<vidd> zeitsofa, idk how to assist with your specifics....but soren is apparently an expert
<soren> vidd: Not in particular. Not unless plugging in the network cable and then using the network makes me an expert.
<vidd> personally, i use wicd....MUCH more intuitive
<soren> $ apt-cache search wicd
<soren> $
<soren> -v
<vidd> soren, its not in the repos
<soren> That's a major loss on the intuitiveness scale, if you ask me :)
<vidd> sor
<vidd> soren, how so?
<vidd> add the repo for it and then its in your repos.....
<soren> It's not very intuitive that you have to jump through hoops to even install the thing.
<vidd> but getting the software is nothing to do with how intuitive the software is to use
<soren> Using it starts by the installation procedure.
<zeitsofa> it is so stupid - first time i can not open a vpn connection with the applet - on second step i reinstall the applett an now no configuration for my interfaces and no vpn connections ^^ - the best way i think go back to debian
<soren> If you were to explain to your grandma how to connect to the internet, having to start with guiding her through adding extra repositories... not optimal, IMO.
<vidd> zeitsofa, yeah....wicd is in the repos there
<vidd> (i think)
<zeitsofa> vidd: hrhr on debian it works fine for me :)
<vidd> soren, you dont know my grandmother
<soren> vidd: I might.
<soren> Especially seeing as getting stuff from other repositories requires a... wait for it.... internet connection!
<vidd> telling her to switch to console, wget this file, dpk install it, get the dependencies with apt-get fix is no problem for her
<soren> Good for you.
<soren> And her.
<vidd> and hitting an internet connection is a piece of cake so long as you are not using nm
<vidd> set the network interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces to dhcp your eth0 connection and your golden
<vidd> zeitsofa, idk what the issue is with your NM
<vidd> have you tried to apt-get uninstall --purge it and re-install it?
<vidd> zeitsofa, also, please pastebin your network interfaces for me
<vidd> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zeitsofa> vidd: hrhr ubutnu goes MS :) rebooting and it works
<vidd> zeitsofa, i told ya it was crapware
<vidd> =]
<zeitsofa> hmm that is true :)
<vidd> zeitsofa, ya might want to check out wicd
<vidd> see if it will meet your needs
<vidd> i dont know if it can or cannot handle bridging
 * vidd never had occation to try
<zeitsofa> vidd: did wicd can use vpn (pptp) ?
<vidd> dunno...as i said...i never looked into it
<vidd> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<zeitsofa> yes i found it with google :)
<zeitsofa> but there is no vpn include
<Schenker80> guys I have a small problem now.  I have downloaded the desktop CD and I have booted my computer from it.  I have a black screen with white text and it says welcome to yaboot.  how do i install from this?
<vidd> ya dont
<vidd> Schenker80, how much ram does that machine have?
<Shaba1> Hello anyone at the keys here?
<vidd> !ask | Shaba1
<ubottu> Shaba1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Shaba1> Ok
<neozen> Schenker80: ahh yaboot..... that piece of @#$#@$ that was supposed to handle boot management in YDL on our decrepit mac servers ... but didn't
<Shaba1> I have my screen res set to 1024X768 which I think is right. But some dialogs and windows have the bottoms cut off when displayed on the 'desktop'
<vidd> Shaba1, if your dialogs are cut off, then you most likely have 800x600
<Shaba1> vidd how do I determine that definatively?
<vidd> open the setting->settings manager->display
<Shaba1> yes I did that
<Shaba1> the max res it shows is 640X480
<vidd> it will tell you "default" and the resolutions that are available to you
<vidd> what is the first resolution?
<Shaba1> btw that settings manager screen gets cut off too
<Shaba1> vid the first one is default
<vidd> Shaba1, max resi is 640x480??
<vidd> you need to get the right video driver installed on your system
<Shaba1> 720X576 is the max
<vidd> Shaba1, you said display said the max resilution is 640x480
<Shaba1> vidd nope I look above that in the dialog.
<vidd> this means you are in safe graphics mode
<Shaba1> I was ASSuming that the max res would be at the bottom of the dialog window
<vidd> this is defanantly an issue of not having the correct video driver
<Shaba1> ok how do I tell which one the machine is using
<vidd> lspci will tell you what video card your using
<Shaba1> vidd: ok how do that?
<neozen> Shaba1: in terminal, type lspci
<neozen> Shaba1: look for the line containing VGA or Graphics
<neozen> how you doin vidd... been a long time
<Shaba1> Via Technologies S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapater
<Shaba1> which is what it shoulc be
<Shaba1> that is what shows on the windows side of this machine
<Shaba1> noezen:
<Shaba1> Vidd?
<Shaba1> I found this page "http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/xserver-xorg-video-openchrome"
<Shaba1> how do i get that into synaptics
<Shaba1> Hello neozen are you back here now?
<vidd> Shaba1, if its listed on that page, then it should already be in the repos
<vidd> you can also download the .deb to your local machine and run:
<vidd> sudo dpkg -i [path/to/file].deb
<vidd> and if it says "missing dependencies", sudo apt-get install -f
<Shaba1> vidd: I appreciate the help
<Shaba1> but you are speaking as if I am already a linux afficiando
<Shaba1> I come from a windows world
<Shaba1> and quite versed there
<Shaba1> but linux is another thing all together
<vidd> Shaba1, if you download the .deb via firefox, then it should be saved to your desktop
<vidd> if the name is fluffy.deb (no...that isnt going to be the actual name...just and example)
<Shaba1> Ok #1 what is a .deb
<vidd> Shaba1, a .deb is like a .exe in windows
<vidd> (well not really...more like intaller.exe)
<vidd> its one of many ways to install software in linux
<Shaba1> Ok I am seeing a LOT of web pages describing this driver.
<Shaba1> but none with a "click here to download this thing" link
<vidd> Shaba1, the link you posted.....
<vidd> go there....
<vidd> you running an amd or an i386 system?
<Shaba1> not sure hold on
<Shaba1> I think its and amd
<Shaba1> but I will check to make sure
<vidd> ok...64 bit or 32bit?
<Shaba1> amd
<Shaba1> runnign the hardy (8.04) version of xubuntu
<Shaba1> 32 bit
<vidd> ok....on that page, click the link for i386 at the bottom of the page
<Shaba1> ok got another page
<vidd> it will take you to a page with a lot of different mirror sites.
<vidd> click the link for any one of them, and it will download the file to your system
<Shaba1> ok got a dialog that ask if I want to save the file or open it with /usr/lib/mime/debian-view(default)
<Schenker80> what's the best release of xubuntu for an iBook G4?
<Shaba1> vidd?
<Schenker80> intrepid??
<vidd> one moment....im at work....got a call in
<Shaba1> ok no problem and thanks
<Schenker80> for some reason i was under the impression that only version 6 worked on power PCs......but it seems that versions 7 and 8 also work too......
<dcolish> Schenker80: there are kernels for ppc but I think they are not as well supported.
<Schenker80> oh
<Schenker80> well, if i did have problems with intrepid ibex you guys would be able to help me, right?
<dcolish> Schenker80: depends on the problem, if its a real kernel issue that could be a lot more complex than what can be solved with configuration
<Schenker80> oh i see.  well, what do you recommend for me?  do you think I should install version 7 or 8?
<dcolish> with kernels I prefer the latest
<Schenker80> ok cool, dcolish.  I will download intrepid
<dcolish> good luck
<Schenker80> thanks and sorry if my questions seem stupid
<dcolish> all is forgiven
<vidd> Shaba1, sorry....im back
<vidd> save the file
<vidd> Schenker80, the only stupid questions are those that are not asked
<Schenker80> very true.  :)
<Shaba1> k
<vidd> Shaba1, now that it's on your desktop, you can double-click it to install
<vidd> or you can open a terminal to do it the cli way
<vidd> =]
<vidd> which way ya want to learn?
<Shaba1> Ok I hold on
<Shaba1> I double clicked it on the deskotp
<Shaba1> but now get a dialog that says "Failed to instal packag 'libxvmc_0.1.32-1_i386.deb
<Shaba1> hello
<Shaba1> vidd
<Shaba1> are you still here?
<vidd> sorry....
<vidd> open up a terminal window......
<Shaba1> hold on
<Shaba1> trying again
<Shaba1> I think I clicked on the wrong file on my desktop
<Shaba1> its install in now
<vidd> hehe
<Shaba1> ok that worked
<Shaba1> it says its installed
<Shaba1> now how do I get it to change the resolustion
<Shaba1> setting manager?
<vidd> Shaba1, you will want to restart your desktop.....
<vidd> [ctrl]+alt]+[BKSC]
<vidd> [ctrl]+[alt]+[BKSC]
<Shaba1> Ok I am back
<Shaba1> I restarted the desktop and had to sign in again
<Shaba1> but I still see the same choices under the display settings applet
<Shaba1> vidd:?
<vidd> hrm....
<vidd> you may need to re-configure your xserver to use the new driver
<vidd> which version are you using>?
<Shaba1> xfre
<vidd> 8.04 or 8.10 (or 6.06)?
<Shaba1> i asume
<Shaba1> ok
<Shaba1> ubuntu version 8.04
<Shaba1> I thought that was the ubuntu version #
<vidd> the command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Shaba1> systems settings says something about gnome.
<vidd> you will want to do this from a tty....
<vidd> [ctrl]+[alt]+f1]
<Shaba1> let me tell you the linux side of things is much more confusing then window
<Shaba1> and no I am not a computer newbie
<Shaba1> I use to be employed as a windows systems admin
<Shaba1> vid: enter that keystroke combination from the terminal
<Shaba1> or use that to get TO a terminal window?
<vidd> Shaba1, that keystoke will put you into a tty (no gui)
<vidd> then you will want to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vidd> then restart your x server (sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<vidd> during the reconfigure, you will want to change the driver to the new driver you installed
<sinbox> why is sound in xubuntu so hard to work out? :'(
<vidd> sinbox, cuzz its evil?
<vidd> what problem you having?
<sinbox> sound?
<sinbox> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<vidd> what sound problem are you having?
<sniperlt> Ok vid
<vidd> Shaba1, any luck?
<Shaba1> vid: that cause a black screen with a blinking cursor to appear
<Shaba1> So I had to cold reboot the machine
<Shaba1> the good think is now my resolution is correct
<vidd> cool
<vidd> then rebooting reconfigured your xserver for you
<Shaba1> I just wish i understood what just happen :D
<sinbox> I just couldn't get it to capture sound for some reason, I ended up installing ubuntu-desktop and got it going in minutes on there, guess I'll have to take another look at it when I have a bit more time and come back with some actual details, I was just here for a general moan today (must be autumn...)
<vidd> sinbox, you simply needed to open the sound manager (xfce4-mixer) and unmute the record
<vidd> sinbox, it is listed as "capture"
<vidd> also, you want to make sure that the correct sound card is selected
<sinbox> I did try that, after installing a PCI card and turning off the onboard in the BIOS, and still no dice
<Shaba1> Thanks vid
<Shaba1> I will keep that one deb on my desktop
<vidd> sinbox, did you confirm that xfce4-mixer was set to use the newly installed card instead of the disabled card?
<Shaba1> and erase all the other so there is no confusion
<vidd> Shaba1, now that its installed, you dont need it anymore
<vidd> Shaba1, basically what happened was that you needed to reboot to reload the kernel driver (im sure there is a way to do it from command line but i cant think of it off the top of my head)
<vidd> sinbox, when you installed gnome, it would have auto-detected that the onboard card was disabled and auto-selected the neqw card....but if you did this after xfce was installed, then you would have had to tell xfce that the audio device changed since install
<Shaba1> I tend to be a packrat
<Shaba1> Both in real life and with my computer tools
<vidd> Shaba1, it is rude to PM without permission
<Shaba1> I always hate to throw things away because I think someday I might need them
<vidd> Shaba1, these are easily recovered
<Shaba1> I thought you pmed me
<Shaba1> with that message??
<vidd> but if you must save....make a folder for deb's and move it there
<Shaba1> must be the differneces between this irc program and mirc which I am use to using
<vidd> when the writing shows up in red....it only means that your name is in the line
<vidd> if you /msg someone, it opens a private chat...just like mirc
<TheKing> What's the equivelent of ConvertXtoDVD on linux
<vidd> Shaba1, oh...and check out tab-autocomplete
<Shaba1> I just discovered something about this irc client
<vidd> TheKing, what does it do?
<Shaba1> when my name is mentioned in a room it pops up a dialog box if the client's window does not have focus
<TheKing> It takes any video file you download off the internet and converts it to DVD format
<Shaba1> that is why I thought your previous message was a pm vidd
<vidd> ic
<TheKing> Then you can burn it on the fly
<vidd> you are forgiven (this time)
<Shaba1> Its call kvirc
<Shaba1> I will have to go look up the docs when I get back to the windows side of this machine
<vidd> TheKing, check out http://www.linux.com/articles/53702
<TheKing> k
<vidd> Shaba1, why wait?
<Shaba1> I am doing updates now on the xubuntu side
<vidd> Shaba1, let me rephrase.....
<vidd> why switch back to the windows side?
<Shaba1> Oh
<Shaba1> I spend much of my time in windows
<Shaba1> i use it for work
<vidd> we can fix that =]
<Shaba1> when I can get computer work
<Shaba1> which is not often now
<Shaba1> damn this economy
<Shaba1> I wanted to get familiar with linux
<Shaba1> to give my self another employable skill set
<Shaba1> but this laptop does not have enough ram for ubuntu
<Shaba1> so someone suggested xubuntu.
<vidd> Shaba1, for "marketable" linux, you will also whant to check out Red Hat's linux
<sinbox> thanks forthetipvidd I'll cheeckitout when I've got some time, need to run to work now
<Shaba1> i know vidd. but i will hve to clear space on my desktop for that.
<Schenker80> folks, is it a good idea to have an ethernet connection plugged in when installing xubuntu?
<zoredache> sure
<Schenker80> should I disable WEP on my router in that case?
<Schenker80> like just leave the network open?  or does that not matter when you're plugged right in?
<sinbox> does not matter
<Schenker80> OK cool thankyou
<sinbox> pgrading from WP to WPA might be a good move for your wireless as well
<sinbox> upgrading*
<sinbox> waoh typolexia galore
<Schenker80> sorry I do have WPA
<Schenker80> hehe
<Shaba1> brb reboot
<Max__> i´am back to annoy you with my questions ;)
<Max__> does xubuntu has something like a "taskmanager"?
<sinbox> top or htop in a terminal
<sinbox> maybe not htop on xubuntu actually
<Max__> ok, cause my the laptop hanged up
<vidd> Max__, they have the same task manager as ubuntu.....
<Max__> strg+alt+ent???
<vidd> the GUI is gnome-system-monitor and the cli is top
<vidd> Max__, ????
 * Odd-rationale <3 htop
<Max__> yes but how do I get it started when it hung up?
<vidd> htop FTW! (should be in the default install)
<Max__> i do not get to the terminal
<vidd> Max__, can you [ctrl]+[alt]+[f1]?
<Max__> yes
<vidd> Max__, i recommend htop .... sudo apt-get install htop
<vidd> then use htop to close the misbehaving item
<vidd> Max__, you have anything critical running that you need saved on that desktop?
<Max__> no
<vidd> Max__, then from tty, type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vidd> (tty is where you go when you hit [ctrl]+[alt]+[f1]
<vidd> Max__, that will restart your desktop and kill every application dependent on the desktop
<Max__> works
<Max__> thx for reanimating
<shaba1> thanks vidd again
<Max__> is it normal that i cant play any mp3 files?
<zoredache> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shaba1> thank for the help vidd
<vidd> Max__, i still recommend that you install htop so that when you do have something critical, that you can just kill the bad app and then save your work
<Schenker80> guys I am installing Intrepid ibex and it's asking me about partitioning.  I don't mind if it deletes everything on the hard drive.  with this in mind what should I choose?  My options are:  Guided - resize IDE Master.......  Guided - user entire disk.       guided - use entire disk and set up LVM       guided - use entire disk and set up encrypted LVM
 * vidd chooses manual
<Schenker80> ok....
<vidd> set up a / partition, a /home partition, and if its a server, a /var partition
<vidd> and of course a swap partition
<Schenker80> oh man
<Schenker80> i have no idea how to do that
<Schenker80> that's way out of my league
<vidd> choose manual
<Schenker80> OK
<vidd> first partition will be a swap partition....set that to about 2x your ram
<vidd> next partition will be your / partition
<vidd> set this to about 1/10th of your remaining hd space, or 6 Gig, whichever is higher
<Schenker80> i don't know how to do this....
<vidd> when you chose manual, it should show you a partition
<vidd> how many partitions are there?
<Schenker80> it shows me 4....
<Schenker80> 1 - 32kb - apple
<vidd> ok....what are the sizes of these partitions?
<Schenker80> 2 - 1.0mb BK boot untitled
<Schenker80> 3 - 59.1 GB - ext3 - untitled
<vidd> *shutter* a MAC
<Schenker80> 4 - 765 f swap
<vidd> ok.... so you already have a swap partition
<vidd> looks like you have a 60 gig hard drive
<Schenker80> yes man
<Schenker80> i do
<vidd> select the first partition, and then choose "remove partiton"
<vidd> do this to all partitions except the swap
<Schenker80> OK man
<Schenker80> hold on
<Schenker80> delete the boot one, man?
<vidd> yes...all
<vidd> and im vidd ... not "man"
<Schenker80> sorry, vidd
<vidd> this aint the '60's
<vidd> =]
<Schenker80> ok so now I choose finish partitioning and write changes to disk?
<vidd> no
<vidd> you should now have swap and "unpartitioned"
<Schenker80> yes i do
<vidd> select the "unpartitioned"
<vidd> we will set it to 6 GB
<Schenker80> OK
<Schenker80> how do i do that?
<Schenker80> automatically partition the free space?
<vidd> what is it asking for first?
<Schenker80> create a new partition
<vidd> select that
<Schenker80> OK and 6 gb....
<vidd> set it "primary"
<vidd> yep
<vidd> we want this to be / (should automatically select it)
<Schenker80> it's asking me if i want to create it at the beginning or the end
<vidd> i would choose beginning
<Schenker80> ok I have done that
<vidd> Schenker80, will this be a server or a desktop?
<Schenker80> desktop machine
<vidd> ok...we will do the same as b4
<vidd> select the unpartitioned space
<vidd> create new partition,
<Schenker80> ok...
<vidd> leave the size alone (it defaults to all the space left)
<Schenker80> this is 53 gi
<Schenker80> yeah
<Schenker80> OK i have done that
<vidd> it should automatically assign it to /home
<Schenker80> yes it has :)
<Schenker80> should i select done now?
<vidd> finish, save changes, and keep on truck'n
<vidd> yep
<Schenker80> thanks vidd!
<Schenker80> much appreciated
<vidd> no problem
<vidd> pay it forward =]
<Schenker80> oh oh
<vidd> ?
<Schenker80> now it says no newworld boot partition was found .  the yaboot loader requires an appple_bootstrap partition at least 819200 bytes in size using the HFS macintosh file system
<Schenker80> then it asks if I want to go back
<vidd> hrm....
<vidd> lets go back to our partition tables
<vidd> remove the /home partition
<Schenker80> ah i found a solution
<Schenker80> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=376866
<Schenker80> should i delete the swap partition?
<vidd> well...i was just going to say, take the required space out of the home partition
<vidd> Schenker80, NO!!!! swap is important
<Schenker80> OK
<Schenker80> hehe
<Schenker80> so just delete the home partition?
<vidd> yes...for now....
<Schenker80> ok i have done that
<zoredache> you can delete the swap partition, and then build a swap file on one of your data partitions
<vidd> now select the free space
<Schenker80> OK i have selected the free space
<vidd> zoredache, bad doggie...no bone
<Schenker80> hehe
<zoredache> it is a little slower, and more work,
<vidd> Schenker80, ok....we want to set up 2 mb and set it up as that file system
<Schenker80> ok.........
<vidd> dunno what to name it
<Schenker80> so i will select the free space and partition it as 2mb?
<vidd> yes
<Schenker80> at the beginning?
<vidd> doesnt really matter
<vidd> we want to use the hfs file system
<Schenker80> OK i've done that
<Schenker80> oh...
<Schenker80> how do i select that?
<vidd> remember the page you enter past that says ext3?
<Schenker80> yes
<vidd> that is where you set that
<Schenker80> it doesn't give me hfs as a choice.....
<vidd> instead of ext3, choose hfs
<vidd> hrm....
<Schenker80> it gives me newworld as a choice
<vidd> then abort, and redo the partitioning
<vidd> that works then
<vidd> so we choose that....
<vidd> and then use up the rest of the space for /home
<Schenker80> newworld?
<Schenker80> ok
<vidd> yes...newworld for the bootstrap 2mb partition
<vidd> be back in 10-15 minutes
<Schenker80> OK, thans
<Max__> i downloaded open office 3.0.0 for linux now i want to install it but when i unpack it i get another .tar file which is corrupt
<zoredache> did the site offer an md5 sum for the file?   Did you check it?
<Max__> no
<Max__> i diid not check it
<vidd> Max__, what is wrong with the OOo in the repos?
<vidd> Schenker80, im back
<Max__> wait i deleted it will report you later as soon as i extracted it
<vidd> Max__, i see that OOo in repos is version 2.4.1
<zoredache> vidd: is v3 in the repos, or a ppa somewhere?
<vidd> dunno.....
<mthorn> quick question. I'm trying to mount an external hard drive on 8.10. When I plug in the device, /dev/sdc appears, but NOT /dev/sdc1. The drive is formatted ntfs. If i plug the drive into my 8.04 machine, both /dev/sdc and /dev/sdc1 are created.
<mthorn> more interestingly, if I do fdisk -l, it does seem to see /dev/sdc1
<vidd> Max__, there is a .deb for version 3 on the OOo web site
<mthorn> if I try to mount it, I get this error: "mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist
<mthorn> "
<mthorn> any suggestions?
<vidd> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<vidd> mthorn, ^^^^
<Max__> "Anerror occurred while loading hte archieve" gzip stdin: not in gzip format tar: childreturned status 1 tar: error exit delayed from previous errors
<Schenker80> hi vidd
<vidd> Max__, get the deb!
<Schenker80> seems to be goin gOK for me now
<vidd> Schenker80, you get the partitions up?
<Schenker80> yup
<Schenker80> it's installing the base system now
<Schenker80> thanks again
<mthorn> vidd: I've got ntfs-3g installed. It comes with xubuntu 8.10, no?
<vidd> mthorn, no
<vidd> Max__, http://openoffice.bouncer.osuosl.org/?product=OpenOffice.org&os=linuxinteldeb&lang=en-US&version=3.0.0
<Max__> Linux x86 (DEB)
<vidd> Max__, unless you need something other then english =]
<Max__> is this the right one?
<vidd> Max__, click my link
<vidd> but yes...that one should work too
<vidd> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<mthorn> well, I ran apt-get and it seems to think I have ntfs-3g installed. And again, there is no /dev/sdc1. Everything I see on the guide you linked me to implies that there should be /dev/sdc1
<mthorn> This drive works fine on 8.04.
<mthorn> is there anything that would cause ubuntu to not read the partition table?
<vidd> mthorn, if the guide dont help....and the driver is installed....then im out of ideas
<zoredache> unplug it, then plug it in... then look at dmesg
<mthorn> ok, thanks for the help. the dmesg log looks normal to me.
<zoredache> do a 'sudo udevtrigger' perhaps?
<zoredache> maybe with a --verbose
<Schenker80> vidd - why do you think that intrepid ibex uses a text installer rather than a graphical one
<vidd> Schenker80, ppc is no longer supported officially
<Schenker80> ohhh
<Schenker80> so that's why
<Schenker80> because it's a port.....
<vidd> yep
<Schenker80> do you know of any other distributions that I could try on my iBook?  not necessarily ubunutu based...
<vidd> Schenker80, in my opinion, text installer is better then graphic anyway
<Schenker80> i just find it a little hard to understand to be honest
<vidd> Schenker80, sorry....ive never even laid hands on a mac ....
<zoredache> Schenker80: debian still maintains their ppc.  They are getting pretty close to a new release so you could probably safely use lenny
<Schenker80> cool, zoredache
<Schenker80> i will have a look into that
<Schenker80> i don't suppose you know if it would be easy to install?
<vidd> Schenker80, debian is the same as what you just did
<zoredache> it uses the smae installer as ubuntu
<vidd> debian does not have a live installer (that im aware of)
<Schenker80> oh
<Schenker80> is a live installer a graphical installer?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> and it is evil
<Schenker80> seriously?
<Schenker80> hehe
<vidd> refuses to pass on special kernel configurations need to get the graphical installer loaded (like on my HP machine that requires acpi=off)
<vidd> in other words, if you have to pass a kenel option to the live cd to get the live cd to boot, once the install is complete, you have to edit your grub to add those kernel options
<vidd> nasty, messy evil stuff
<Schenker80> oh i see
<vidd> the text installer passes those options
<Schenker80> are you guys using xubuntu now?
<vidd> therefore, alt is superior to live in all ways
 * vidd uses xubuntu on only one machine 
<Schenker80> what else do  you use?
<vidd> all others are ubuntu cli + lxde
<anubis> Anyone free to answer a question re: xfce locking up?
 * vidd just hasnt had the time to back up all the data on this machine to convert it to cli+lxde
<vidd> anubis, can you be a little more specific?
<anubis> Sure. XFCE locks up after it shows the desktop icons and Menu at the top.
<vidd> anubis, how much ram, swap and free hd space?
<anubis> 1.8Ghz Athlon with 1GB Ram, 160 GB free HDD space and 1 GB swap
<anubis> Gnome or KDE don't lock up.
<vidd> anubis, your swap should always be at least twice your ram
<vidd> (i dont think this is your issue)
<anubis> My mistake, it's 5 GB swap
<vidd> what does top tell you is running?
<anubis> Pardon?
<vidd> have you ever gotten xfce to load?
<anubis> The desktop?  No, it just locks after loading the desktop icons and menu
<vidd> when it locks up, can you get to a tty?
<vidd> ([ctrl]+[alt]+[f1]?
<anubis> I would have to reboot to try that.
<anubis> I'm in Gnome ATM
<vidd> so you are talking on the machine that is having the issue?
<anubis> Unfortunately
<vidd> hang in there
<vidd> so you have your system set to dual boot? or to choose sessions?
<anubis> This machine only has Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu on it.
<anubis> No windows at all.
<anubis> Evidently they don't play well together.
<vidd> ok....
<anubis> I think it's a graphics card issue.
<vidd> i doubt that
<anubis> I'm just frustrated ATM
<vidd> if it was a graphics card issue, then gnome wiould have the same issue
<anubis> I'm kinda new to this.
<vidd> thats ok.....
<anubis> It's a fresh install of Xubuntu also.
<anubis> This way I could choose the session I want.
<anubis> I wouldn't mind getting rid of Gnome and KDE 4
<anubis> Gnome is ok, KDE4 is quirky.
<knome> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<vidd> so....when you boot, you get to the login screen and THAT is where you decide xfce, gnome or kde?
<anubis> Correct
<vidd> so that is not a dual boot...and you dont need to reboot to switch sessions
<anubis> No
<anubis> Just log out.
<anubis> I am kind of concerned that uninstalling GNOME and KDE4 will hose the system.
<vidd> you should go into your .cache ....
<anubis> Ok...(how?)
<vidd> then the xfce folder
<vidd> in nautilus
<vidd> you want to set it to "view hidden"
<anubis> Oddly enough, Nautilus doesn't even shop up for whatever reason in Gnome's menus
<vidd> no problem....
<anubis> Ok, I see it in Dolphin
<vidd> open a terminal....
<anubis> I'm in .cache
<vidd> open xfce
<anubis> ok, it's xfce4 if that matters?
<vidd> what folders you have?
<vidd> *xfce4*
<anubis> Just desktop in XFCE4
<vidd> ok....delete that folder
<anubis> Delete XFCE4 or Desktop IN XFCE4
<vidd> (actually, you should be able to delete everything in .cache without fear)
<Schenker80> guys i am gonna go now for a while
<Schenker80> vidd, thanks again for all your help
<Schenker80> seeyas later
<vidd> Schenker80, np
<anubis> Ok
<anubis> The folders in .Cache are as follows:  rhythmbox sessions Thunar totem tracker and xfce4
<vidd> you can delete them all....
<anubis> Ok
<vidd> next time they are needed, they will be re-written
<anubis> Done
<anubis> Oh, ok
<anubis> What's next?
<vidd> go into the .config folder
<anubis> Ok, there.
<vidd> open the "autostart" folder....what is there?
<anubis> xfce4-volstatus-icon.desktop
<anubis> That's it
<vidd> im going to recommend that you move that to some kind of temp folder
<vidd> i think that might be causing your lock-up
<anubis> Done
<anubis> I moved it to Documents
<vidd> that is all i see....ready to test?
<anubis> I'm crossing my fingers
<vidd> never hurts
<anubis> Ok, gonna log out now and try this...
<anubis> BRB
<anubis> It WORKED !!!
<vidd> survey says?
<anubis> Thank you SO MUCH!
<vidd> that will be 36.50 plus tax
<vidd> euro's
<vidd> =]
<anubis> LOL
<vidd> USD aint worth what it used to be!
<anubis> True
<anubis> Now  to get the tv out function to work...
<anubis> That's later tho
<anubis> Gotta get a new s-video cable
<anubis> BRB
<anubis> This system doesn't like ATI video cards.
<ubd> hello
<ubd> i have wifi and i am enterin password for keyring everytime i log in and i dont want this
<ubd> i want it to connect automatically without asking a pass
<ubd> and
<ubd> i want a user to be able to use ubuntu in another language / is this possible
<vidd> using in another language is possible
<vidd> !translation
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about translation
<vidd> =\
<ubd> alright
<vidd> keyring password :
<ubd> what about keyring vidd
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792779
<vidd> languages....try http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-349419.html
<L_Ryuzaki> hi
<L_Ryuzaki> i'm planning on reformating windows will that get rid of my partition for xubuntu?
<L_Ryuzaki> or do i have to delete it before i reformat
<ubd> thanks vidd your the one
<ubd> cya later mate
<L_Ryuzaki> anyone know bout my reformating questiong
<vidd> L_Ryuzaki, it wont "get rid" of them (unless you installed via wubi) but it will make it difficult to re-install grub
<L_Ryuzaki> question*
<L_Ryuzaki> alright i used wubi so it should get rid of it for me
<ubd> whats wubi
<knome> !info flac
<ubottu> flac (source: flac): Free Lossless Audio Codec - command line tools. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.1-1.2 (intrepid), package size 168 kB, installed size 408 kB
<vidd> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<L_Ryuzaki> cause im wanting to get rid of it since it slows my comp way to much, and i only used this to evade a virus i had
<L_Ryuzaki> eh im still going to use wubi i guess to get rid of it just in case
<vidd> L_Ryuzaki, why not install xubuntu clean as a bual boot?
<L_Ryuzaki> cause i don't know how
<vidd> it will likely ran faster after the virus eating up your system resorces is gone
<ubd> insert the xubuntu disc
<L_Ryuzaki> ah, well i'm reformatting today so it should be back to normal, xubuntu is cool unless it's being partitioned
<L_Ryuzaki> i just realized i came in here just to ask a question that i already semi knew what i was going to do
<vidd> L_Ryuzaki, once its set up, it should run nice
<L_Ryuzaki> ah
<L_Ryuzaki> i kept xp just since i could make games using it
<L_Ryuzaki> using visual basics
<L_Ryuzaki> that was about the only reason for keeping XP partitioned
<vidd> L_Ryuzaki, make gtk games.....
<L_Ryuzaki> gtk?
<vidd> linux needs games
<L_Ryuzaki> ah. and yes it does
<vidd> games that will run in linux
<ubd> i think games are not so impoertant as there are many flash games around
<ubd> but it will be good have nice games for linux anywyas
<L_Ryuzaki> it's nice to have games not built in or not from a site
<rdehler> so i'm on 8.04 and i tried to upgrade to 8.10 via Upgrading on http://xubuntu.org/get and I don't get the 'New distribution is available' message
<floating> you have to go to software sources
<floating> because 8.04 is LTS, there is an option that "install only longe term support distribution updates" or something. you have to change it to "normal updates"
<rdehler> did that, now i see it
<rdehler> thx
<floating> ^^
<Shaba1> hello alo
<Shaba1> hello all is what I meant to type.
<jmichaelx> could someone possibly tell me how to go about adding the gnome network manager applet to an xfce panel?
#xubuntu 2008-11-21
<neozen> jmichaelx: run nm-applet
<neozen> jmichaelx: it'll show up in the system tray
<neozen> jmichaelx: if you've got one
<neozen> if not... just right click on your panel... pick "add to panel" then search for "System Tray"
<neozen> jmichaelx: add that to your panel... then you have a place for the network-manager-gnome icon to show up in
<keith> I'm looking for help with my sound.
<keith> anybody home?
<zoredache> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<keith> not looking for an English lesson!
<zoredache> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<keith> I'm not familiar with the protocol here. I will start over.
<keith> Is there anyone running 8.0 on an HP zv5000? I am having a problem with "no sound". I sometimes get static and nothing else.
<law__> hi
<ball> hello law__
<law__> hello ball
<law__> i have some problem here
 * ball is watching Mrs. ball courtesy of WiFi and a USB webcam
<ball> law__: what is your problem?
<law__> my xp pc can't ping to my xubuntu pc, but my xubuntu can ping to xp
<ball> Hmm... let me try that now
<law__> i have shared a folder in xubuntu and i want to access the shared folderd from xp
<ball> did you share it using Samba?
<law__> yup
<ball> What are the respective IP addresses of each machine?
<law__> xp-> 192.168.0.5 xubuntu->192.168.0.94
<ball> subnet masks?
<law__> 255.255.255.0
<ball> on a command line on the XP box, type "arp 192.168.0.94"
<law__> when i open \\192.168.0.94 from xp pc it says 192.168.0.94 network path was not found
<ball> law__: you'd need a share name too.
<ball> What did arp say?
<ball> hello zenrox
<law__> then i try to ping 192.168.0.94(xubuntu ip) from xp and it returns RTO
<ball> wtf is RTO ?
<law__> request time out
<ball> Oh, well that's sad.
<law__> is there any possibility that it is caused by xubuntu firewall ?
<ball> law__: not inconceivable, but iwfm
<law__> iwfm?
<ball> it works for me.
<law__> do u know where is to configure xubuntu firewall?
<ball> Give me a minute or two and I'll have a look.
<law__> ok
<ball> I don't know.  I can't find it.
<law__> i just fresh install my xubuntu
<law__> so i think all conf is still in default conf
<ball> I can ping my ubuntu box
<law__> when i use ubuntu i can ping it to
<law__> but now i use xubuntu
<ball> I don't have a pure Xubuntu box yet, so ymmv
<law__> thx ball
<law__> anyone can help me to solve my problem?
<ball> I've been looking for a firewall-related command, but I'm not seeing it.
<Shaba1> ball: on xubuntu
<Shaba1> ?
<Shaba1> I did not know it came with a firewall
<ball> Shaba1: yes, sort of.
<ball> Shaba1: I don't know.
<law__> i 'm not certain too it's caused by firewall
<law__> but it;s weird that i cant ping my xubuntu from xp
<law__> could u help me Shabal?
<Shaba1> with what.
<Shaba1> I am clueless in the linux world
<law__> that's ok Shabal
<ball> I can launch individual X clients, but don't have a convenient way of getting to the menu.
<law__> individual X clients?
<Shaba1> sorry law__
<Shaba1> I am new to linux myself
<Shaba1> very versed in the windows world
<Shaba1> but I decided to plunge into linux a few months ago to make myself more employable
<law__> that's ok Shabal i'm still learning too
<law__> so what distro do u use Shabal?
<Shaba1> xubuntu hardy 8.04
<Shaba1> although I am on the windows side of this computer right now
<law__> i'm using xubuntu 8.10
<Shaba1> lots of the web development programs only come in linux versions
<law__> i found that ubuntu more easy to use than xubuntu
<Shaba1> or the newest versions are linux
<Shaba1> the windows version lag behind
<Shaba1> so I had to get some form of linux
<law__> but the gnome desktop not working so good in my laptop
<law__> so i move to xubuntu (xfce desktop)
<Shaba1> yeah but ubuntu would not work on this ancient laptop
<Shaba1> would not even install
<ball> If I had a very fast computer, I would probably still prefer Xubuntu
<Shaba1> Oh I have a fast desktop machine
<law__> i'm agree ball
<Shaba1> but I need to clear off disk space to make and effective linux partition
<ball> Hey!  I can launch thunar
<law__> <ball> Hey!  I can launch thunar. -> then?
<colton_> Hi. What's the biggest difference between xubuntu and the other ubuntu distros?
<law__> the desktop manager colton
<ball> colton_: Xubuntu is mercifully free of KDE and Gnome
<ball> law__: thunar also just spawned totem.
<colton_> what is a desktop manager?
<law__> spawned totem ? what it means ball
<colton_> I want a desktop which is good for programming. Does that make sense? what would that be.
<ball> law__: I double-clicked on an MP3 file and thunar started totem, opening it on my display (even though I'm sitting in another room)
<law__> i think all desktop is good for programming
<law__> i got it now ball :)
<ball> law__: Old programmers like me are more comfortable at the command line.
<ball> We can use the GUI if it's there, but we don't depend on it.
<ball> ...and we're able to do some things faster from a $ prompt
<law__> so what programming language u use ball?
<ball> law__: this year I'm mostly paid to code in php and IBM DB2
<law__> ya i agree ->we're able to do some things faster from a $ prompt
<law__> i;m using db2 too
<law__> version 8.12
<ball> I haven't tried it on Linux yet.
<law__> ya i used it on winxp
<law__> not on linux yet
<ball> I don't have a Windows box
<ball> My wife does.
<law__> so what os do u use to run db2 ball?
<ball> We have it on (well, /in/ ) IBM i5/OS
<Shaba1> db2?
<ball> Shaba1: it's a database engine from IBM
<ball> I need to go and wash some dishes.
<law__> i want to go to my client place too
<law__> so bye for now
<colton_> How can you edit programs effectively without a gui to help you out?
<ball> colton_: I use joe
<ball> (a text editor)
<colton_> Is there stuff which is slower from a $ prompt?
<colton_> joe?
<ball_> colton_: yes and there are also things that aren't practical from the command line
<colton_> hmm. brb
<ball> soren!
<ball> I haven't seen you for years!
<ball> Okay, I'm off to wash some dishes anyway.
<ball> bye all.
<ball> What is the cli command to suspend a Xubuntu box?
<colton_> What sorts of things are made much easier by an IDE vs a terminal?
<ball> colton_ a good ide helps with debugging, but stays out of your way otherwise.
<ball> e.g. when there's a bug, the IDE drops you in the source right where it happened.
<ball> ...but come to think of it, the IDEs I used most /were/ terminal (text-based) programs
<Kiption> you can do the same things with a terminal and a good text editor
<Kiption> the IDE is useful for if you don't know the code in my opinion
<Kiption> after that, they almost always get in the way
<ball> A good IDE can be useful even if you do know the code, but good IDEs are few-and-far-between in my experience.
<ball> Kiption's right about them getting in the way.
<colton_> So. A really good programmer should be able to work with a console and text editor as well if not better than with an IDE?
<ball> I can't use Zend Studio at work because it gets in the way too much
<ball> colton_: probably, yes.
<Kiption> so a programmer that really knows the application he's working on is probably better with a terminal and a text editor
<Kiption> the quality of the programmer really doesn't have anything to do with it
<ball> brb, trying suspend and wake-on-lan
<Kiption> i personally use both, but if I'm fixing something simple I just use gVim and a terminal
<Kiption> if I have to spend more than an hour or so in  and I'm writing something new
<Kiption> an IDE is more useful
<Kiption> depends on how many notes you want to make while you're writing really
<colton_> what IDE(s) do you use?
<law1> hi
<law1> anyone online
<ball> nope.
<law1> hi ball
<jmichaelx> i'm not either
<law1> hi jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> !hi | law1
<ubottu> law1: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<law1> hi ubottu
<ball> !hi | 5
<ubottu> 5: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<law1> why this room so silent?
<jmichaelx> we're meditating
<law1> i haven't solved my problem yet
<deathtome> !ripper
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ripper
<deathtome> !rip mp3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rip mp3
<deathtome> how do i rip a cd to mp3
<deathtome> in 8.10
<ball> cdparanoia
<ball> ...then bladeenc
<ball> that's what I would do anyway.
<law1> deathtome use grip
<ball> I have to go
<deathtome> thanks for your help
<law1> anybody knows why i can't access my xubuntu shared folder from my winxp pc?
<law1> when i run \\192.168.0.94(my xubuntu ip) from win xp it says no network path was found
<law1> i can ping winxp pc from xubuntu pc but can't ping xubuntu pc from winxp pc
<law1> anybody can help me?
<R1cochet> is there a way to type in spaces to a file path in terminal
<atari> R1cochet: "\ "
<R1coch3t> is there a way to create a user interface theme?
<R1cochet> :)
<whyking__> hi
<whyking__> since the upgrade to 8.10 I have random crashes of x.org
<iuri> hi there, after i upgrade my kernel i lost wireless driver
<iuri> does anyone know how to fix this problem?
<jonnyboy27> what wireless chipset are you using?
<jonnyboy27> evidently he'd figured it out
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> is there a good organizer for xubuntu?
<jonnyboy27> what kind of organiser do you mean?
<jonnyboy27> a PIM app like outlook or a project management program?
<Ben_Cs> a todo list manager
<jonnyboy27> yeah, theres a couple. linux format did a good group review on list managers/GTD software recently, I'll just find the link
<jonnyboy27> damn, it's only available to subscribers
<Ben_Cs> jonnyboy27: ok
<jonnyboy27> i've used tracks in teh past - quite nice
<Ben_Cs> jonnyboy27: i noticed xfce4-notes plugin. it's enough. thanks
<jonnyboy27> no worries
<Ben_Cs> bye :)
<bad-wire> back with sound problems: sound keeps cutting out during playback, when I log into a gnome session it works fine (same hardware software and files being played)
<vidd> bad-wire, you have this issue with a live cd?
<bad-wire> nope with a recent install, all updates done
<bad-wire> btw: spoke with you yesterday as sinbox vidd
<vidd> so the live cd works fine? or have you not tested?
<sniperlt> Hello folks
<vidd> i want to rule out setting conflicts
<vidd> hello sniperlt
<sniperlt> Hey on window I can right click any web page and choose 'create shortcut' from the popup window. Is there a way to do that in firefox
<vidd> lets find out sniperlt
<vidd> sniperlt, click and drag the tab out of FF onto your desktop
<sniperlt> vidd: ok and thanks again for the help yesterday
<vidd> np
<vidd> bad-wire, sorry...im not really sure what may be causing your sound issue except possibly a software conflict....
<sniperlt> yep that did it vid
<vidd> xfce and gnome use all the same back-ends for sound
<vidd> (at least...as far as I know)
<sniperlt> what I specifically meant to thank you for is not being a sarcastic ass when you helped like so many people are on here.
<vidd> sniperlt, if you want...i can be sarcastic......i LIKE being sarcastic.... =]
<vidd> and sometimes I am sarcastic if someone gets under my skin
<sniperlt> oh please no
<sniperlt> I get enought of that on freenode already
<vidd> but usuially, i just stop helping
<sniperlt> And we wonder why people call us geeks
<sniperlt> vidd:  what is the little white circle for at the top left of most xubuntu windows for
<vidd> ????
<vidd> i think its for "shadow"
<sniperlt> what is shadow?
<vidd> hides all but the title bar
<vidd> very useful for those that dont use panels
<vidd> ****shade****not shadow....sorry
<sniperlt> I just clicked it in this kvirc window and it did nothing
<vidd> OH!.....i see the circle now.....
<vidd> that pins the app on all desktops
<bad-wire> i haven't tried with live cd yet vidd I'll do that and report back
<vidd> the little "up arrow" on the right side does the shade
 * vidd has issues with "left" and "right"
 * vidd needed to keep a small rock in his left pocket during his military days =]
<sniperlt> ah i see now
<sniperlt> ok
<sniperlt> now i got a full kvirc window
<sniperlt> and cannot figure out how to resize it
<vidd> do you see the 4 squares in the upper right?
<vidd> "arrow" "underscore" "[dunno what is here for you]" "X"?
<sniperlt> yepper
<sniperlt> I do not have it maximized
<vidd> is the [dunno...] one square or two?
<sniperlt> it has two squares
<sniperlt> but it is still full screen
<vidd> ah...then it is maximized
<sniperlt> and will nto resize
<vidd> single square is "not maximized"
<vidd> the icon tells you what WILL happen
<sniperlt> ok I changed that but still no sizing handles
<vidd> move your cursor to the bottom right corner....
<vidd> or....grab the title bar and drag down and right.....
<vidd> the upper left and the bottom right are usually the best "resize" locations
<sniperlt> ok got it
<sniperlt> thanks again
 * vidd needs to start charging =]
<vidd> j/k
<vidd> sniperlt, i guess the reason i dont come accross as sarcastic is because i do this kind of tech support for work (as well as phone and email)
<bad-wire> is there a keyboard shortcut to start a terminal or do you have to set one yourself?
<vidd> bad-wire, that depends....
<vidd> the [ctl]+[alt]+[f-] keys count?
 * bad-wire thinks vidd is masochist
<bad-wire> ;)
<vidd> they are tty's
<bad-wire> which [f.] key would that be?
<vidd> f1-f6
<vidd> if that counts....then yeah....
<bad-wire> I was actually thinking of a terminal window on the desktop rather than full terminal mode, and btw how do you get out of the tty back to desktop?
<vidd> if it dont, then no...you have to build your own
 * bad-wire grabs his toolbox
<vidd> [ctrl]+[alt]+[f7}
<bad-wire> thanks :)
<bad-wire> anyone here happens to use liveice?
 * vidd has never heard of it....would that be a "no" or "only if it's a secret part of something else"?
<vidd> =]
<vidd> sniperlt, that little bit of sarcasim is dedicated to you! =]
<bad-wire> hehe
<vidd> si9nce you miss it so much!
<vidd> bad-wire, do you not have a panel launcher for terminal?
<bad-wire> it's part of the icecast package (I think) for streaming mp3 (the chaps in the icecast channel are not very found of mp3 streaming anf helping with it)
<jonnyboy27> bad-wire - i'd second using a panel button for [insert terminal emulator of choice here]
<bad-wire> I guess I could add a panel launcher but it's for those times I'm on keyboard-at-full speed mode
 * vidd has the terminal added to his menu so he only needs to [alt]+[esc] and [down arrow] twice to get terminal
<jonnyboy27> i'm not sure whether you can assign a kb shortcut to a launcher in xfce. iirc you can in gnome, but alas i'm on my work xp machine atm so no way of trying
<bad-wire> does [alt]+[esc] bring out the menu?
 * vidd recommends assigning that task to the evil "cap-lock" button
<vidd> bad-wire, yes it does
<bad-wire> cap-lock is a useful moron hunting tool methinks
<jonnyboy27> aah, in keyboard preferences you can assign keyboard shortcuts to any command you like
<vidd> 95% of my support calls are caused by that cap's lock key
<bad-wire> hmmm,  doesn't bring the menu down for me :'(
<bad-wire> are the other 5% to do with the computer not being plugged in?
<vidd> its ctrl...not alt....sorry
<jonnyboy27> most of our sales team enter everything in FULL CAPS and so never turn caps off. meaning all my support emails are SHOUTED AT ME!!!
<bad-wire> OK that works  :)
 * vidd is off for his 15 minute smoke break
<bad-wire> ah well, that's sales staff for you ;-)
<jonnyboy27> uh-huh.
 * jonnyboy27 notices #xubuntu slowly turning into an ASR-esque bitch-fest
<jonnyboy27> :P
<bad-wire> this sound problem is really weird, but it seems to be slowly getting les and less worse, baffling to say the least
 * vidd is BACK
<vidd> \0. knome
<jonnyboy27> @bad-wire - it certainly does sound (no pun intended) odd
<jonnyboy27> is it crackling or intermittently cutting out?
<jonnyboy27> with all sound sources? do you get it with alsa/oss/pulse?
<bad-wire> yes, most weird, I find Xubuntu not the easiest for sound configuration, it was also weird when I installed it on my laptop
<bad-wire> luckily I was saved there by the HDD dying very soon after  :/
<bad-wire> it intermittently cuts out and goes "scritch scritch"
<vidd> "saved ... by the HDD dying"????
<vidd> so strange to hear
<vidd> what ever became of that lappy?
<bad-wire> only using the xcfe-mixer I haven't played with the rest yet, and this seems to be using the alsa backend and driver
<jonnyboy27> so the "scritch scritch" isn't the heads bouncing off the platters then? :P
<bad-wire> I put the old win2k HDD back in it until I get my hands on another 2'5 HDD
<vidd> those things are starting to get scarce
<vidd> all you see these days are sata's
<bad-wire> wouldn't be the heads as I'm reading the tracks of a CD, just to be sure if I log into a gnome session it actually works without a hitch
<bad-wire> being a cheapskate I think I'm at least a year away of SATA drives
<bad-wire> bye for now
<jonnyboy27> lo tuna
<tuna> hi
<fr4nk> hello
<vidd> hello fr4nk
<fr4nk> where i can find the log of the boot procedure?? the file var/log/boot is empty..... oO
<vidd> fr4nk, did you open it with root permissions?
<vidd> hrm...nvmd
<vidd> fr4nk, i think it is dmesg you want to look at
<fr4nk> root doesn't work too: "(Nothing has been logged yet.)" ;)
<fr4nk> brb
<Shaba1> Ok brb everyone time to swith over to familiar old windows xp
<vidd> wb fr4nk
<vidd> as i said b4....check dmesg ... not boot
<fr4nk> jeah, but i missing a message, because my startscript doesn't work fine...so i tried to used an absolute path..seems to work now....
<fr4nk> i have a problem with the taskbars.....standard installation uses a clock in the upper taskbar, this one i deleted and added the orage-clock to the bottom taskbar.....
<fr4nk> but sometimes, i have 2 clocks
<fr4nk> one in the upper one in the bottom taskbar
<fr4nk> sometimes both in the bottom taskbar
<fr4nk> sometimes it doesn't save my configuration i have the feeling....dunno
<fr4nk> <-- afk
<vidd> fr4nk, nvmd then...let me know when your back
<ashdjones> Hi I have a problem with my Xubuntu installation and I wondered if anybody could help please?
<vidd> ashdjones, can you be slightly more specific?
<ashdjones> yes
<vidd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ashdjones> Okay sorry. I installed using the 'install inside windows' option and it's been working fine for the last few days, but not it won't boot up. I shut it down correctly but it claims there is a problem with the filesystem and that I should go into Windows and do 'chkdsk /r'.
<vidd> ashdjones, did you upgrade the kernel in it?
<ashdjones> Not as far as I know, I haven't applied any updates manually.
<vidd> did you do the chkdsk /r in windows?
<ashdjones> Yes but windows claim the device volume is in use.
<vidd> ic
<vidd> how much of its alloted space is used up?
<ashdjones> Well i'm in Windows now so I can only check the folder size (one moment) 4.27 gb
<ashdjones> Which I think is more than I alloted it.
<fr4nk> vidd i'm back ;)
<vidd> ashdjones, if you only alloted 4gb, then uninstall it via control panel, and re-install it
<ashdjones> Okay. Is there no other way to fix it?
<vidd> fr4nk, open up your ~./config/xfce4/panel folder
<vidd> ashdjones, not that I know of...i dont think you can live-boot and access the wubi drive.....
<vidd> besides, if you only allocated 4gb of hd space for the wubi, you need to format it and rebuild it anyway....otherwise it will fail in a few days again anyway
<fr4nk> vidd and now?
<ashdjones> Okay well thanks for your help, it have been sensible if the installation had warned me before this happened.
<ashdjones> I guess I should allot it more space?
<vidd> ashdjones, yeah... i allocate 6gb just for system files
<vidd> ashdjones, i cant say for certain this is the cause of your issue.....
<vidd> but its wubi...not a seperate partition
<vidd> so i dont know how to get into it
<vidd> (from windows)
<vidd> fr4nk, open your file manager
<vidd> go to your home directory
<vidd> click the "show hidden" in the view menu
<ashdjones> Vidd: Okay. Are there no tools for managing a wubi file system from Windows?
<vidd> open up .config
<fr4nk> yes i did, i am in the folder now
<vidd> ashdjones, if there are, i dont know them....windows is an evil beast that has no buisness on any of my systems =]
<ashdjones> A puritan I see ;)
<vidd> fr4nk, pastebin me the contents of the panels.xml file
<fr4nk> <?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<fr4nk> <!DOCTYPE config SYSTEM "config.dtd">
<fr4nk> <panels>
<fr4nk> 	<panel>
<fr4nk> 		<properties>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="size" value="24"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="monitor" value="0"/>
<vidd> ashdjones, no...just see no point in having virus magnets on my network
<fr4nk> 			<property name="screen-position" value="2"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="fullwidth" value="1"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="xoffset" value="0"/>
<vidd> HEY!!!!!!!
<fr4nk> 			<property name="yoffset" value="0"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="handlestyle" value="0"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="autohide" value="0"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="transparency" value="20"/>
<vidd> !pastebin | fr4nk
<ubottu> fr4nk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fr4nk> 			<property name="activetrans" value="0"/>
<fr4nk> 		</properties>
<fr4nk> 		<items>
<fr4nk> 			<item name="xfce4-menu" id="1"/>
<fr4nk> 			<item name="places" id="2"/>
<fr4nk> 			<item name="launcher" id="2"/>
<fr4nk> 			<item name="separator" id="3"/>
<fr4nk> 			<item name="systray" id="4"/>
<fr4nk> 			<item name="xfce4-mixer" id="5"/>
<fr4nk> 			<item name="actions" id="6"/>
<fr4nk> 		</items>
<fr4nk> 	</panel>
<fr4nk> 	<panel>
<fr4nk> 		<properties>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="size" value="24"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="monitor" value="0"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="screen-position" value="11"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="fullwidth" value="1"/>
<ashdjones> vidd: Yes, well I can agree with you on that.
<fr4nk> 			<property name="xoffset" value="0"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="yoffset" value="743"/>
<vidd> someone boot fr4nk
<fr4nk> 			<property name="handlestyle" value="0"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="autohide" value="0"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="transparency" value="20"/>
<fr4nk> 			<property name="activetrans" value="0"/>
<fr4nk> 		</properties>
<fr4nk> 		<items>
<fr4nk> 			<item name="showdesktop" id="1"/>
<fr4nk> 			<item name="pager" id="3"/>
<fr4nk> 			<item name="tasklist" id="2"/>
<fr4nk> 			<item name="orageclock" id="12272840540"/>
<fr4nk> 		</items>
<fr4nk> 	</panel>
<fr4nk> </panels>
<fr4nk> oO
<fr4nk> xD
<fr4nk> sry
<fr4nk> someone boot?
<vidd> fr4nk, did you NOT READ what i said???????
<vidd> !pastebin |fr
<ubottu> fr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<vidd> !pastebin | fr4nk
<ubottu> fr4nk: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fr4nk> yes i am working on that, w8 a minute
<vidd> fr4nk, you almost flooded my out of the channel
<fr4nk> have problems....dunno cant paste into the text field...oO
<ashdjones> Okay thanks for your help vidd it was appreciated.
<fr4nk> omg, "PHP and other Web scripts are not allowed" --> used Syntax: XML
<fr4nk> what i am doing wrong?
<vidd> you probably didnt bother to open it in a text editor like mousepad
<vidd> remove the top 2 lines....
<fr4nk> y i did, i paste the content into the text field and clicked "Paste!"
<vidd> the <?xml.... and the <!DOC
<fr4nk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75311/
<fr4nk> omg
<fr4nk> kk
<vidd> fr4nk, replace "orageclock" with "clock"
<vidd> line 42
<vidd> save changes, delete saved sessions, log-out and log in
<fr4nk> kk i try
<fr4nk> brb
<ashdjones> I had a look at some other entries on that pastebin and I notice they are spam!
<vidd> ashdjones, what are you talking about>??
<ashdjones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75300/
<ashdjones> It seems to me like a robot is spamming it.
<vidd> but it does no good, because no-one will ever look at that
<vidd> (except you of course!)
<ashdjones> Haha yeah, I just feel sorry for your server.
<vidd> aint MY server
<fr4nk> vidd i'am back, seems to work!
<vidd> it should
<ashdjones> I mean your as in the Ubuntu/Xubuntu community.
<fr4nk> THX
<vidd> np fr4nk
<fr4nk> sry for flooding the channel ;)
<vidd> just remember to pastebin next time =]
<fr4nk> i'll do, added to favs xD
<vidd> hehe
<ashdjones> Unless it's spam.
<vidd> bah....you can spam the pastebin all ya want
<ashdjones> Where's your pride? ;)
<fr4nk> how i can join automatic channels, if i connect to a server??
<vidd> using xchat?
<fr4nk> i connect to ubuntu srv, an i auto join #ubuntu & #xubuntu
<vidd> fr4nk, ^^^^
<fr4nk> yes xchat
<vidd> ok....edit the server
<vidd> enter the channels in the "autojoin" box
<fr4nk> how!? oO
<fr4nk> and where?
<vidd> do you not see the "edit" button to the right of the server list?
<fr4nk> nope
<fr4nk> do you mean favs channels?
<fr4nk> added now some
<fr4nk> brb will try again to auto join.........
<vidd> the format is #channel1,#channel2,#channel3
<fr4nk> vidd, kk thats it :D
<vidd> .......
<fr4nk> yeah i am a linux noob, it runs in a virtual machine on my notebook
<fr4nk> so me now afk
<fr4nk> cya later....... :>
<knome> oh hehe hi vidd
<knome> i just left when you helloed me
<vidd> knome, dint hurt...dint hurt .... =[
<vidd> =]
<rdehler> on ibex, i keep getting this message gdm[{pid}]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X Error - Restarting :0
<rdehler> which of course restarts my xfce session
<rdehler> any ideas on how i can troubleshoot?
<vidd> rdehler, does it let you in eventually?
<rdehler> yea i'm in
<rdehler> it's when i'm doing random tasks
<rdehler> like starting the update manager
<rdehler> never the same ones
<vidd> how is your hd space (particularly / partition) ram and swapspace?
<rdehler> i'm from a virtual console now, the xfce session keeps crashing
<rdehler> didn't happen before i upgraded to ibex =\
<vidd> ok...so it DONT let you in eventually
<rdehler> no i'm in right now, but at some point it will crash again
<vidd> which kernel? and 64 or i386?
<rdehler> i386 2.6.20.16-generic
<vidd> 20-16????? why such a relic kernel? i thought you upgraded
<rdehler> not hte kernel =\
<rdehler> hmm k lemme try to get the new kernel working, bbiaf
<rdehler> hmm latest kernel freezes my system
<rdehler> that's probably why i'm using legacy =\
<vidd> rdehler, you have "custom drivers"?
<rdehler> yes
<rdehler> one for nvidia
<vidd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=861866
<vidd> looks like II breaks your video drivers
<vidd> if you remove/rebuild them, you should be ok
<rdehler> hmm
<rdehler> i did that first thing actually
<rdehler> lemme do it again though
<vidd> remove the custome driver and re-upgrade your kernel
<rdehler> k trying that
<vidd> it might be the wacom driver and not your video though (acording to the post)
<rdehler> how do i "re-upgrade" the kernel?
<vidd> you said the new kernel froze your system.....
<rdehler> yes it does
<vidd> so you obviously logged in with the old kernel....
<rdehler> yes
<vidd> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge [new kernel]
<rdehler> k
<vidd> then clear out your custom drivers
<rdehler> giving that a try, thx
<vidd> reboot, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
 * vidd had similar issues, and i backed up data and did a clean install
<fr4nk> is it possible to get tor,vidalis & privoxy for xubuntu?
<vidd> if you have a seperate /home partition, you can clean install and keep your existing /home partition
<vidd> fr4nk, yes
<vidd> tor anyway
<fr4nk> hm because i read: Do not use the packages in ubuntu's universe. They are not maintained and most likely old and therefore miss out on stability and possibly security fixes.
<fr4nk> https://wiki.torproject.org/noreply/TheOnionRouter/TorOnDebian
<fr4nk> hm...
<vidd> then get the debs from there
<vidd> but dont be surprised if your ISP starts yelling at you for using tor on dial-up
<vidd> the company I work for closed out a large monthly contributer for tor-related usage
<fr4nk> where di i get Qt 4.1 or later??
<fr4nk> or is it already installed?
<vidd> fr4nk, try to apt-get install it
<fr4nk> <-- linux noob....how?
 * vidd will not assist with installing those services
<fr4nk> hmkay.... -_-
<vidd> "sudo apt-get install [package name here]
<vidd> or...use synaptic to find and install packages
<jonnyboy27> apt-get is deprecated in favour of aptitude, non?
<fr4nk> package name i dont know.....well i will search now.....
<vidd> jonnyboy27, your kidding....right?
<jonnyboy27> @vidd i thought it did better dependency management, esp wrt removing packages
 * vidd would never use aptitude if he can avoid it (wich is simple since apt-get is fully functional)
<vidd> pft
<vidd> aptitude is a text-based front end for apt
<vidd> why bother with the additional overhead
<vidd> ?
<jonnyboy27> yes,  but also accepts command-line arguments a la apt-get
<jonnyboy27> since etch, it's been the debian package manager of choice
<vidd> since etch....the name of the "stable" release since ...what....'03?
<vidd> the difference between apt and aptitude is aptitude uses more resources
<rdehler> vidd: k it's reinstalling 2.6.27-7-generic, but it installed the nvidia module again
<rdehler> even though i removed it
<fr4nk> how i can find out, if i have Package XY?
<vidd> fr4nk, look in synaptic
<rdehler> i think it found it in /etc/kernel/postinst.d
<rdehler> lemme move that away and try again
<vidd> if it has a green box, and something in the "installed version column, then yes you have it
<jonnyboy27> not that i want an argument, but etch is the current stable - 4.0 and was released april 07 not 03
<vidd> jonnyboy27, etch has been etch since '03
<vidd> regardless of what version of debian it is
<fr4nk> some packages aren't listed, for expample openSSL or libevent or zlib....so how to find out if i have zlib installed?
<vidd> etch = stable, sid = unstable
<vidd> been that way since '03, will be that way in 2899
<vidd> i beleave the "relic" version is called lenny
<Mopman> no
<Mopman> lenny is testing
<Mopman> i dunno what you mean by relic, i assuem you mean sarge
<vidd> so etch, then lenny, then sid?
<Mopman> yes
<Mopman> and sarge is just the last etch
<vidd> and next year, this years sid will be lenny, lenny will be etch, etc
<Mopman> bonus points for getting the references :D (yeah i know its not hard, but i do think theyre clever :()
<vidd> and apt will always be my prefered package manager =]
<vidd> fr4nk, all the packages you have in your repos are listed
<Mopman> i prefer pacman tbh, although admitting that in a xubuntu official channel... erm... better get my riot gear on :D
<vidd> pacman?
<vidd> fr4nk, strange, openssl is listed in my synaptic
<vidd> fr4nk, libevent is "libevent1" in the repos
<fr4nk> if i search for it, i cant see it
<vidd> are you using that retarted "search" box?
<fr4nk> omg
<vidd> zlib is zlib1g
<fr4nk> i was @the wrong prog..my fault
<vidd> in terminal, type "sudo apt-get install libz[tab] and it will complete it for you
<vidd> (this is why i LOVE apt
<vidd> and why i HATE synaptic
<vidd> oh...and jonnyboy27 aptitude does not have tab-autocomplete.....so it is WORTHLESS in my book
<Mopman> i never knew you could tab complete package names on apt-get :/
<Mopman> is that an ubuntu feature rather than a standard one
<Mopman> because i noticed ubuntu tells me to install packages if i forget to install git and try and git clone something :P
<vidd> so far as i know, it is ubuntu...havent touched debian since '03!
<fr4nk> hm tab doesnt autocomplete it...
<vidd> fr4nk, then tab twice
<fr4nk> i did
<vidd> it will list all the possiblities
<fr4nk> no it didnt work...dunno
<vidd> dunno fr4nk i double-tapped the [tab] key and it lists all (19x3) possibilities
<fr4nk> hmkay.......tab works fine i autocomplete foders etv but not this way
<vidd> did you type "sudo apt-get install"?
<vidd> (no quotes of course"
<fr4nk> without sudo, because i was su before
<vidd> root does not have tab-complete
<Mopman> btw
<Mopman> is there a reason you cant just use the tor package
<fr4nk> *strange* y not??
<fr4nk> dunno, seems that i have already all packages i need to install tor
<Mopman> just install tor via apt?
<fr4nk> so i will try to install it now
<fr4nk> nope...should i try?
<Mopman> apt pulls dependencies in, you dont have to do it :P
<vidd> because working as the user root is  a.) stupid, b.) dangerous c.) not the ubuntu way
<Mopman> d) often required. ;)
<fr4nk> i dont work as root
<fr4nk> onl in terminal
<fr4nk> *y
<vidd> Mopman, NEVER required....that is what sudo is for
<Mopman> what do you think you are doing when you use sudo/
<vidd> Mopman, he isnt working with sudo....he is working as the user root
<Mopman> thats no more stupid than using sudo, though, was my point
<Mopman> unless you mean workign as root all the time when not needed
<Mopman> thats pretty daft
<vidd> fr4nk, you want tab-complete you need to sudo...not su
<vidd> the whole reason they disabled the root account password is because its a major security hole
<fr4nk> kk i'll remember from now on
<fr4nk> btw apt-get ftw :D
<Mopman> im so confused
<vidd> Mopman, why?
<Mopman> why are you manually installing dependencies, heh
<Mopman> the tor package in intrepid pulls in libevent
<vidd> becuase he doesnt understand that when you dpkg -i a package, you just sudo apt-get install -f
<vidd> and all the dependencies get installed for you
<vidd> (long live apt-get!)
<Mopman> but why use the debs from the site at all
<Mopman> the intrepid package is fully up to date
<Mopman> the warning on the site is about debian, with its 18 month release cycles or w/e
<vidd> Mopman, cuzz the ubuntu repos are broken (according to the site)
<Mopman> the site says if you are using debian sarge
<Mopman> unless im missing it
<vidd> Mopman, i wont even go to thier site to look......
<vidd> im at work, and they have access to it blocked
<Mopman> youre right, they do say not to use ubuntu
<fr4nk> vidd, where do y come from? oO
<fr4nk> <-- germany :>
<Mopman> they do also supply a repo to add to your apt sources and use instead though
<vidd> usa
<vidd> tor=evil
<fr4nk> :D
<Mopman> tor dosent kill people, rappers do
<vidd> only useful; for criminal activity
<Mopman> haha
<Mopman> your military uses it
<fr4nk> :>
<Mopman> thats as far as im gonna go on that discussion
<vidd> like I said.......
<Mopman> hehe im glad we were on the same page there
<vidd> Mopman, the military uses it for legitimate, illegal activities
<Mopman> but im not sure id agree that tor is ONLY useful for criminal activities
<vidd> its for national security, so criminal activity is OK
<Mopman> perhaps in the USA it dosent have much use outside that, but i know id probably end up using it was i say, from a country that decided it got to control what i read on the internet
<Mopman> not mentioning any names
<vidd> what other legitimate purpose is there?
<cody-somerville> ...
<Mopman> overseas journalists are rather fond of it, vidd
<vidd> yes...so they can circumvent local laws
<vidd> (that is criminal activity)
<Mopman> uh not nessecarily
<cody-somerville> Lets take this conversation elsewhere please
<Mopman> there are other reasons why it might be a good idea to be a anonymous than "law"
<fr4nk> just want to deinstall some progs which i dont need, but the app needs unusal long time for it.... something strange out there^^
<atari> hi
<atari> does anyone know how to get hotkeys (the app) working?
<vidd> atari, not exactly sure what you mean
<atari> $ hotkeys -b
<vidd> you want a specific key combination to launch an app?
<atari> : Program exiting...Locking assertion failure.  Backtrace:
<atari> vidd: i want my media keys to work
<vidd> so....why not use the built-in hotkey app?
<vidd> its in the settings manager
<vidd> ah...ic y
<atari> how can i use mute/restore?
<atari> the keycoedes are working properly etc. but the dont work in the system
<vidd> your trying to launch hotkeys, wich is already launched on boot
<vidd> you can only have one hotjkeys running at a time
<atari> i have no process called hotkeys running
<vidd> atari, but you do....
<vidd> its part of the system
<atari> i dont see any process called hotkeys with ps aux
<vidd> go into your settings manager and edit them there
<atari> just tell me: how can i do the mute/un-mute app?
<vidd> atari, SET UP THE KEYS IN SETTING MANAGER!!!!!!!
<atari> keyboard->shortcuts ?
<atari> there?
<vidd> or...simply add the volume manager to your panel
<atari> i have a wheel on my keyboard to manage the loudness... i'd like to use that one
<vidd> good luck with that
<atari> the only problem is the mute/un-mute part
<vidd> do you have the volume manager app on your panel?
<atari> yes i do
<vidd> and it dont work?
<vidd> what kind of keyboard?
<atari> the volume app is working. louder and less loud with the keyboard wheel is working too. the mute part would work as well. but i want to restore the loudness when i hit the mute button a second time
<Odd-rationale> atari: so you have a wheel on your keyboard you want to use to control your volume?
<atari> so i'm looking for the script name which does it normally
<atari> Odd-rationale: that's working as i added aumix for xf86audiolower/raisevolume
<atari> vidd: on the back i just says: logitech cordless keyboard
<atari> s/i/it
 * vidd didnt have to add anything but the panel app to get this stuff to work
<Hikefu> so you're just trying to add a key combo to mute?
<atari> no
<atari> that's what i just did for the volume
<Hikefu> then what exactly are you trying to do?
<atari> i want to mute if i press once. and i want the sound to get b ack to its volume selected before, when i press the mute button again
<vidd> atari, so you added the stuff for the mute BEFORE you added the panel app?
<atari> vidd: "stuff"?
<atari> vidd: i just took my old home dir
<vidd> that's working as i added aumix for xf86audiolower/raisevolume
<vidd> that "stuff"
<Hikefu> I'm not sure about the mute buttonn, but amixer -q set Master mute or amixer -q set Master unmute should work if you make a key combo.
<atari> vidd: because i already had a config in my home i needed to add them manually
<vidd> did you add that "stuff" BEFORE or AFTER you added the panel app
<atari> Hikefu: but how to call them on the same key?
<vidd> did you add that "stuff" BEFORE or AFTER you added the panel app atari
<atari> vidd: after as i already had it on my old system
<Hikefu> atari, I'm not sure. Does it matter?
<atari> Hikefu:
<vidd> the panel app should enable those keys and functions automatically
<atari> Hikefu: afaik you can only specify one app to a key
<vidd> you should not have to add anything at all
<Hikefu> atari, so make something lie ctrl-alt-up and ctrl-alt-down or something to mute/unmute
<Hikefu> that's what i do in openbox
<Odd-rationale> atari: you can create a script that if the volume is mute, then unmut. and if it is unmute, then mute.
<atari> i have a special mute key. which worked very well with hotkeys on debian etch. that's the why
<vidd> atari, first, try letting the panel app do the job
<vidd> since your "already there in the config when i installed" stuff is preventing it from working properly
<nat2610> is Xfce lighter than gnome ? I m trying to find out what's the best distribution for my umpc
<Odd-rationale> nat2610: yes. xfce by itself, it lighter than gnome.
<Hikefu> yes sir it is
<atari> vidd: so logout. mv .config .config.old and login again should get it working?
<nat2610> when you say by itselft does it means that at the end, it won't be that light ?
<Odd-rationale> nat2610: well, firefox and the like will always be a resource hog...
<Odd-rationale> the desktop environment itself, however, is defintely lighter...
<nat2610> Odd-rationale, yeah but that would be a common issue to any distro ... I guess I can switch to opera it it's too slow
<vidd> atari, yes *should*
<Odd-rationale> nat2610: correct, or epiphany, midori, etc.
<vidd> id do this before beating your head against the wall =]
<vidd> if this doenst work, buy a helmet !
<vidd> =]
<atari> vidd: i already have one :P
<atari> vidd: lets try it out
<nat2610> ok ... that's gonna be my side project for the day :) ... does anybody have a umpc running xubuntu on this chan ?
<vidd> atari, good luck
<atari> vidd: the mute is working but not the un-mute
<vidd> strange
<atari> actually if i look at the shorcut section i know why un-mute isnt working...
<atari> as for mute there is aumix -v0
<atari> that's it. so un-mute can not work
 * vidd is going home
<Odd-rationale> atari: do you want to mute Master?
<atari> Odd-rationale: i dont care which exact channel... as long as it mutes and un-mutes
<Odd-rationale> atari: k can you pastebin the output of `amixer get Master`
<atari> Odd-rationale:   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined
<atari> Odd-rationale: you need that one?
<Odd-rationale> yeah... the whole thing in a pastebin
<atari> http://nopaste.syscp.org/333
<Odd-rationale> atari: hmm. ok. do you know shell scripting? i think i can hack up a quick script that will do the trick for you...
<atari> Odd-rationale: i could do it by myself. thats not the need...
<atari> Odd-rationale: but damn... on etch i had hotkeys which did the job very well...
<Odd-rationale> atari: obviously, aumix -v0 will not do the trick...
<Odd-rationale> why not just find out what command etch used?
<atari> Odd-rationale: do you know hotkeys? (the daemon)
<Odd-rationale> no
<atari> Odd-rationale: on just used "hotkeys"
<atari> but hotkeys -b -L7 -Z
<atari> Segmentation fault
<atari> that's what i get on ubuntu
<atari> hotkeys had nice OSD support and all that stuff
<Odd-rationale> never heard of hotkeys...
<atari> its really great
<atari> at least in my oppinion ;)
<Odd-rationale> !info hotkeys
<ubottu> hotkeys (source: hotkeys): A hotkeys daemon for your Internet/multimedia keyboard in X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7.4-0.1 (intrepid), package size 142 kB, installed size 384 kB
<atari> http://nopaste.syscp.org/334
<dcolish> hotkeys has very limited support for keyboards. it should be keyboard agnostic
<atari> that's the output i get
<atari> dcolish: sure. but the sound part of it is really great
<dcolish> ok
<dcolish> but it doesnt work with my keyboard anyway
<fr4nk> how i can install *deb Packages?
<atari> it works with every keyboard which supports normal key codes
<atari> fr4nk: dpkg -i <file>.deb
<fr4nk> thx^^
<atari> np
<Hikefu> sudo dpkg -i <file>.deb
<dcolish> atari: i take it back, i can define support with an xml config file
<atari> dcolish: yeah ;)
<atari> dcolish: it needs some time to setup. but once its working.... wow :)
<jonnyboy27> you can also use gdebi if you prefer the graphical approach to installing packages
<dcolish> atari: how is this better than xmodmap? or any of the other xfce key mapping?
<fr4nk> is it also possible to install rpm packages under ubuntu?
<dcolish> fr4nk: yeah if you install rpm
<Hikefu> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<dcolish> but why woudl you want to
<atari> dcolish: the coolest feature is the OSD of what it's doing if you enable it ;)
<fr4nk> to install java runtime env for FF
<fr4nk> i did t per hand but maybe there is a more comfortable way
<dcolish> fr4nk: uh java doesn't require rpms. maybe i am missing the point?
<cody-somerville> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Hikefu> sudo apt-get install xubunxu-extras gets you set up with flash, java, and some other useful things
<Hikefu> xubuntu-extras
<fr4nk> ok i'll try this
<dcolish> Hikefu: that give you gjc i think?
<dcolish> !xubuntu-extras
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xubuntu-extras
<Hikefu> oh, yeah, and I forget I need sun-java5
<Hikefu> to play pogo games
<dcolish> or run eclipse, netbeans or anything decent
<Hikefu> but you I install the extras then sun java5 and then sudo update-alternatives --config java to get it straight
<dcolish> Hikefu: I find it much easier to use the sun binary installer and just set my java home, jrockit is good too
<Hikefu> Yeah, I suppose that's not a bad idea. I can't wait until there is a 64 bit java plugin. These work arounds are driving me insane and keeping in 32 bit land.
<Hikefu> !jrockit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jrockit
<dcolish> there is 64 java if you dont use apt
<dcolish> jrockit is only available from oracle
<Hikefu> dcolish, I think the plugin isn't complete somehow. It mostly works, but I play a lot of chess on pogo and it doesn't work properly.
<Hikefu> I can load game rooms, but get blank screens.
<Hikefu> Sun java 5 plugin 32 bit is the only one that works
<dcolish> Hikefu: are you talking about browser plugins?
<Hikefu> Perhaps it's the plugin, not the java version itself
<Hikefu> Yes
<dcolish> ah, yeah thats going to be different
<dcolish> i know fedora just included the icedtea browser plugin, wonder if ubuntu has done the same
<dcolish> !icedtea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea
<Hikefu> i think so. i was thinking of just using the most current java and making a script that sets sun java 5 plugin when i open epiphany. i only use it to play chess, so I could switch the java version, open browser, and then have it reset.
<Hikefu> otherwise, i'm on firefox
<dcolish> its there, let me find the package
<dcolish> !icedtea-gcjwebplugin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Hikefu> i see iced-tea6 and the gcjwebplugin
<dcolish> well thats the plugin, looks experimental at best
<Hikefu> icedtea6
<dcolish> there should be an icedtea7 floating around somewhere
<Hikefu> okay. i'll keep an eye on it in the future.
<fr4nk> my file manager doesnt respond....what can i do now?
<fr4nk> xubuntu works under a vmware
<fr4nk> normal installation
<fr4nk> 5gb hdd
<fr4nk> 512MB ram
<Justinm91> I have documentation of a problem I have, I just have no idea what to do. Can anyone offer me some help?
<dcolish> whats the issue
<Justinm91> Note I have Intreped Ibex, not the OS listed here:
<Justinm91> Ah, my wireless card reader is not picking up my card
<Justinm91> http://lists.shmoo.com/pipermail/hostap/2003-June/003270.html
<Justinm91> And it seems someone is having a simmilar problem on the forums
<Justinm91> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=959313
<knome> "wireless card reader" ?
<Justinm91> erm, dunno exactly what to call it
<knome> pc card reader?
<Justinm91> Guess that would be it...
<knome> Justinm91, i have no experiences with those, but somebody might. just hang around and hopefully somebody will turn out. you can also ask #ubuntu meanwhile, because this is not xubuntu specific.
<vasileios> What are the minimum system requirements for Xubuntu? like cpu and ram?
<zoredache_> 192MB of ram is required to install with the livecd.  The cpu could be a 600 mhz or better
<knome> vasileios, you can expect slow performance with 192MB ram though..
<Shaba1> hey if it runs on my ancient AMD 1300 256mb ram laptop it will run on anything
<zoredache_> Having enough ram will make a biggere difference then slower processor
<vasileios> Thanks!
<Shaba1> I know zoredache
<Shaba1> unfortunately my landlord likes his rent on a regular basis.
<zoredache> you could always give up eating...
<Shaba1> been there done that
<Shaba1> :)
<Shaba1> It was no fun
<granjero> hi
<granjero> i m in a live session tryying to read my ntfs partitions
<granjero> i m too newbie ando i don t know the command
<zoredache> !ntfs-3g
<granjero> and my english is a bit rusty
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<knome> zoredache, damn you were faster ;)
<granjero> tnx ubottu
<granjero> i run ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho Creando árbol de dependencias        Leyendo la información de estado... Hecho ntfs-3g ya está en su versión más reciente. 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 1 no actualizados.
<granjero> ls -l should list all my drives
<granjero> dont t it?
<knome> granjero, nope, it shows the contents of a folder + permissions.
<granjero> wich is the command?
<granjero> knome: how can i see the ntfs partition?
<knome> mount shows mounted partitions.
<granjero> sorry i don understand where is i
<granjero> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ mount proc on /proc type proc (rw) sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw) tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755) tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755) varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=0755) varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777) udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755) devshm on /dev/shm ty
<granjero> sorry iĺl paste it in pastebin
<granjero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75437/
<knome> granjero, did you read this page? -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<granjero> thanx knome
#xubuntu 2008-11-22
<Menacemonster> Hey
<Menacemonster> Can anyone help me with an install ?
<Menacemonster> i'm kinda a newb lol
<Menacemonster> is anyone here ?
<Menacemonster> hi is anyone here ?
<mooch> Enter text here...hello has anyone seen vidd?
<privet_> in the networkmanager applet: how do I make it see my mobile phone as "broadband connection"?
<privet_> *mobile broadband
<nintendork32> what version of xubutnu do you recommend
<nintendork32> i heard ibex isnt that stable
<nintendork32> intrepid ibex*
<nintendork32> i also need help chosing which version
<nintendork32> choosing
<nintendork32> its a athlon
<nintendork32> i want 64-bit i believe
<nintendork32> i need help
<nintendork32> on the alternate installation cd is it the cd ONLY that requires 64MB of ram or the install afterwards too?
<nat2610> Hey, I lost my panels and don't know how to get them back on xfce ... I went into xfce setting manager -> panel but nothing appear is it normal ?
<vidd> nat2610, open a terminal and type xfce4-panels
<vidd> xfce4-panel (no trailing "s")
<nat2610> vidd, cool it's back
<nat2610> do I have to do something else now ? or at the next boot it will be still there ?
<vidd> make sure you save your session when you exit
<vidd> or, remove all your saved sessions =]
 * vidd hates the "save session" being auto selected
<nat2610> where do you save your session
<nat2610> ?
 * vidd doesnt
<nat2610> because I just closed the term even if I run xfce4-panel & it still close the process if I close the termnial
<dcolish> nat2610: run it like this: xfce4-panel > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<nat2610> dcolish, sweet
<nat2610> cool it's working well now ... I restarted ... and the panel where still their thanks for your help
<nat2610> s/their/there
<dcolish> not a problem
<nintendork32> is there a i636 version of ubuntu?
<nintendork32> xubuntu*
<dcolish> i636 is i386
<nintendork32> ok, i am trying to install xubuntu on a system, GRUB or LILO won't install, should i select the option continue without bootloader?
<vidd> nintendork32, no
<vidd> why does it not install grub?
<TheSheep> .oO( antivirus protection of boot sector in BIOS? )
<nintendork32> vidd: it says there is an error
<vidd> what does the error say?
<nintendork32> idk
<nintendork32> brb let me see
<nintendork32> okay, it says GRUB could not install to /target/, without the GRUB bootloader the system will not boot
<nintendork32> vidd:^^
<nintendork32> vidd LILO has error code -1
<vidd> nintendork32, how much hd space ya got? and what type of installer are you using??
<nintendork32> vidd: i think maybe 20GB and using alternate
<vidd> did you manually configure partitions, use the entire drive, or make room?
<nintendork32> i did the "use entire disk space"
<vidd> ok...how much room was on that disk space?
<l_r> Questio for experts: do you know whether xUbuntu, once installed on hardisk, preserves the automatic hardware configuration? that is, does the livecd behaviour remain unchanged after it's installed on hd?
<nintendork32> vidd: 20GB
<nintendork32> ill also ask on #grub
<vidd> l_r, no
<vidd> l_r, you want the alt cd if you need to pass configurations to your kernel
<vidd> nintendork32, go back to the partitions....
<vidd> i want to know what your partition table looks like
<nintendork32> let me ask on grub first
<nintendork32> brb
<vidd> fine...i wont help
<nintendork32> ok what tables should i have
<vidd> they wont be able to either
<nintendork32> O..o
<nintendork32> come on,,,,
<vidd> the issue is a "cant write" error...noty a grub configuration error
<nintendork32> ok what should i do?
<nintendork32> what should the table look like?
<vidd> tell it to not continue so you get knocked into the menu
<nintendork32> ok im already there
<vidd> go to the "partitioning" section
<nintendork32> ok
<vidd> click the "manual"
<nintendork32> ok
<vidd> tell me waht partitions are here and how big they are
<nintendork32> ok brb
<nintendork32> ok it has sda1 as ext3
<nintendork32> it has sda2 as swap
<nintendork32> oh sda1 is logical
 * vidd notices that no sizes were mentiond]
<nintendork32> oh
<nintendork32> brb
<nintendork32> sda1 is 19.7GB
<vidd> does it have the -b on that line?
<nintendork32> uhm how would it look?
<nintendork32> 19.7GB -b?
<vidd> something like that....i dont have that screen up myself
<nintendork32> 19.7GB B F ext3
<nintendork32> thats how it looks
<vidd> so it does have the -b option
<vidd> good
<vidd> how large is swap?
<nintendork32> the rest of 20AGB
<nintendork32> 20GB*
<nintendork32> which is about 325GB
<nintendork32> 325MB*
<vidd> HOW LARGE IS SWAP according to the partitioner?
<vidd> this isnt rocket science!
<nintendork32> about 325MB brb let me see the exact
<nintendork32> 370.1MB
<vidd> what kind of system are you installing on? (hp, compaq, emachine, gateway) and how old is the bios?
<nintendork32> a old windows ME compaq
<vidd> ok.....
<nintendork32> with 125MB of ram
<vidd> you have a setting in the bios for "antivirus"
<vidd> you need to disable it
<nintendork32> idk how?
<vidd> basically, it is protecting the Master Boot Record
<nintendork32> so go to the setup?
<vidd> you restart the machine and enter the bios
<nintendork32> ok
<vidd> find the setting in there that says something along the line of "protect MBR" or "prevent overwriting" or some such stuff
<vidd> 'round the time of Win ME was when boot-sector viruses were prevelant
<vidd> compaq, dell, and gateway added "dont remove M$" code into the bioses of most of thier machines
<nintendork32> ok
<vidd> unfortunantly, you will have to re-do your install
<vidd> you *MIGHT* be able to get back to the install menu and skip ahead to the "install bootloader" section....but dont hold your breath =]
<nintendork32> i cant find the section
<nintendork32> what category would it be?
<nintendork32> security just has something to set up a password
<openstep> hi
<nintendork32> hi opensteb
<nintendork32> openstep*
<nintendork32> vidd: any ideas?
<openstep> are you devs here?
<openstep> I would need some help with xfce
<nintendork32> i can code some, but this isnt the channel for it
<vidd> openstep, what help?
<openstep> Well I am about to deploy an LTSP setup in a school and would like to
<openstep> use XFCE as desktop.
<openstep> What I would like to do is to make a unified setup for all users, so
<openstep> when they mess it up at the next login they get it back the default
<openstep> one.
<openstep> I looked around the
<openstep> http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-session#xfsm-kiosk-mode,
<openstep> but the is not enough.
<vidd> nintendork32, i would recomend googling the bios of the system for the settings.....there are so many
<nintendork32> my computer model?
<vidd> nintendork32, yes
<vidd> openstep, the entire point of a ltsp set-up is so that your desktop does NOT get overwritten on logout
 * nintendork32 looks for "presario"
<vidd> nintendork32, presario-what?
<nintendork32> speacial edition, my model
<openstep> I am aware of it
<openstep> but still that is what I need
<openstep> like a kiosk
<vidd> openstep,  i would not be the one to ask =[
<openstep> thanks :)
<openstep> see you
 * nintendork32 cant find anything
<vidd> nintendork32, what does it say the bios is?
<vidd> or, what model is your compaq?
<nintendork32> it just has the compaq logo and i started pressing all of the f4's then the setup came up\
<nintendork32> presario speacial edition
<vidd> there should be a modle number.....
<vidd> is this a laptop or a desktop?
<nintendork32> or you mean techy name lik Q-6G4J7H6
<nintendork32> desktop
<vidd> yeah...the modle #
<nintendork32> ok
<nintendork32> brb
<nintendork32> 470004-759 US
<nintendork32> 7000 series
<vidd> please bare with me.......
<nintendork32> ?
<nintendork32> what?
<vidd> ok....what bios options do you have?
 * nintendork32 sighs
<nintendork32> idk
<nintendork32> this is getting tiring
<nintendork32> that computer is in the basement, this one is upstairs....
 * nintendork32 runs down the stairs
<vidd> why not have them side-by-side?
<nintendork32> i have Main, storage, security, advanced
<nintendork32> security just has passwords though
<nintendork32> asks to set one
<vidd> advanced....
<nintendork32> ok
<nintendork32> pci, bus, device stuff
<nintendork32> and this safe boot and power thing
<vidd> safe boot needs to be off
<nintendork32> ok
<nintendork32> actually that says "Power on self test"
<nintendork32> forgot them
<nintendork32> and some power loss thing
<vidd> no...thats not is
<nintendork32> so what else should i choose?
<vidd> one of these pages has something about "boot security" or "hard drive security" or "antivirus" or something like that
<vidd> i havent had one of these systems in forever...so i dont know exactly where in the bios it is, or what the exact verbage is
<vidd> but there is some kind of hard drive "security" which wont let anything write to the boot secter....which is where grub needs to be
<nintendork32> there isnt ANYTHING about it
<nintendork32> i looked
<nintendork32> think i should try GRUB again?
<vidd> you would need to redo the entire install again
<vidd> try doing the cli-only install
<vidd> (only because its faster)
<vidd> you can sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop once it successfully boots
<nintendork32> screw it
<nintendork32> i give up
<vidd> nintendork32, the issue is one of 2 things.....
<nintendork32> what?
<vidd> based on the age of the machine, i would suspect that the bios has some "write protect" setting.....
<vidd> the other is a damaged or full HD
<nintendork32> i bet damage
<vidd> unfortunantly, i cant find the security setting
<nintendork32> hard drive has been messed up
<vidd> nintendork32, did windows work?
<nintendork32> got the bsod
<nintendork32> was on the internet with NOTHING attached
<vidd> hrm...then perhaps, you should low-lvl format it
<nintendork32> before
<nintendork32> no wifi card even
<nintendork32> its all messed up
<nintendork32> ill probably grab a new hdd
<vidd> if a new HDD installs without issue, then it was a bad hd....
<vidd> what you can try....
<vidd> set up the partitioning as follows:
<vidd> delete are partitions
<nintendork32> nah
<nintendork32> i give up
<Mark__1> I want a xinitrc file
<Mark__1> Anyone know where I can find one I haven't hacked to pieces?
<Mark__1> And DON'T accuse me of flooding or spamming
<Mark__1> I'm just asking a simple question
<Mark__1> #>:o
<vidd> Mark__1, the easiest way to get a "fresh" on is to simply delete the one you have....a new once should get written for you when you log in again
<Mark__1> The one in /etc/etc and the one in my home folder?
<vidd> Mark__1, you hacked up the one in /etc?
<Mark__1> Yeah :(
<Mark__1> I was trying to get lxde to run from slim :(
<vidd> ok...that makes it slightly more difficult....
<Mark__1> Oh dear :(
<vidd> only slightly....=]
<Mark__1> Phew
<vidd> first, remove both files.....
<Mark__1> Okay. Lemme do that now
<vidd> then kill slim
<vidd> then sudo apt-get remove --purge slim && sudo apt-get install slim
<vidd> however....i personally recommend just using gdm with lxde
<vidd> if you autoremove --purge xorg, then you can apt-get install lxde, reboot, and enjoy
<vidd> a severly hacked-down lxde is in the default repos
<Mark__1> I need to log out of the session first, don't I ;)
<vidd> you will....but let me give you all the info you need first
<Mark__1> Isn't xorg the display manager?
<Mark__1> K
<vidd> will you be trashing all your xorg and doing the default *buntu lxde?
<vidd> no...xorg is what the manager runs on
<Mark__1> I'd like to keep everything I have but be able to log into an lxde session with slim
<vidd> =] its a level or two below the manager
<Mark__1> GDM just seems a bit heavy for it
<vidd> then just log out, kill slim, and from terminal run "sudo apt-get remove --purge slim && sudo apt-get install slim"
<Mark__1> K
<vidd> *from tty*
<Mark__1> See you later
<vidd> please keep one thing in mind....
<Mark__1> Yes?
<vidd> you MUST have HAL installed in order for the keyboard and mouse to work
<Mark__1> I do
<vidd> also, you will need to edit your slim.conf file
<Mark__1> Can we talk about that when I get back?
<vidd> by defualt, alot of your PATH's are missing
<vidd> i want to make sure you GET back =]
<Mark__1> :)
<Mark__1> So what do I need to put in slim.conf?
<vidd> we can discuss that later.....
<vidd> but for now.....
<vidd> you will want to open stuff via the terminal....
<Mark__1> Yeah
<Mark__1> I hope the terminal remembers all this
<vidd> so this way, you will get "/sbin/blah, blah, blah, is not in your PATH.....instead of the app just not opening
<vidd> if you get something like that, then add the full path (like /sbin/xchat)
<vidd> to launch the app
<vidd> =]
<Mark__1> Okay
<vidd> simple stuff.....
<vidd> see ya on the flip-side
<vidd> =]
<Mark__1> Bye for now
<R1cochet> is there a way to create my own "user interface theme"?
<Mark__1> I just remembered. I'm not using slim right now so I don't need to log out
<Mark__1> Drat. The logs end at 9:01pm
<Mark__1> Oh well. Here goes
<R1cochet> is there a way to create my own "user interface" theme?
<vidd> R1cochet, yes...there is
<R1cochet> thank you vidd
<R1cochet> how would i go about it?
<vidd> no idea
<R1cochet> £ãugh¡ñg Òut £öuÐ cool thank you
<vidd> but in linux EVERYTHING is customizable
<R1cochet> and stable :)
<medfly> hey!
<medfly> i have xubuntu 8.04 on my computer... i'm missing /sbin/init so it boots me into busybox... can anyone be kind and tel me what that file should contain so i will add that (somehow) ?
<TheSheep> medfly: it boots into busybox because it fails to mount your hard disk as /
<medfly> oh...
<TheSheep> medfly: run 'mount' to see that it's not mounted
<TheSheep> medfly: run 'dmesg' to see why
<medfly> okay.. hmm...
<medfly> well, i don't see anything special on dmegs, but it its not mounted.
<TheSheep> is there anything special about this install?
<TheSheep> did you for example install it on a different box, and replace the hdd?
<medfly> well, it worked before
<medfly> and... i uninstalled a bunch of stuff, that may have been a bad idea to uninstall...
<TheSheep> before what exactly?
<TheSheep> ah
<medfly> a few hours later it had some trouble, so i restarted it, and it just went to busybox.
<TheSheep> you can try pressing esc at boot and trying an older kernel
<medfly> oh, i did try that, but it had the same outcome.
<medfly> it does say something about /sbin/init. i told it not to be quiet and tell me about its troubles ;)
<TheSheep> then I guess you have to boot it from cd, mount your / partition, chroot into it and install the missing package
<medfly> oh...
<TheSheep> wait
<TheSheep> maybe you will be able to just mount /
<TheSheep> from busybox
<medfly> oh... well, i tried, but i only have console on /dev
<medfly> haha. i got what i thought is an empty cd to burn onto, and it has xubuntu on it!
 * medfly tries that :)
<medfly> that was a pleasant surprise, but it didn't work.
<medfly> getting the package
<medfly> i am going to just try to install it again :)
<retour> How to enter mode where I can manually enter type of monitor and max refresh rate etc?
#xubuntu 2008-11-23
<deepfriedsquirre> ﻿I lost control of thunar, though it still displays new files. iIe tried to kill it with killall thunar and killall -9 thunar, but this failed. What can I do?
<deepfriedsquirre> Hmm, what happened to this otherwise lively IRC channel?
<ball> hey!  I'm on irc!
<R1cochet> yes u Я
<R1cochet> ф
<R1cochet> how do i get all the characters in the character map applet to display?
<R1cochet> do i need to install all the language packs to do that
<R1cochet> ?
 * ball doesn't know what that is.
<R1cochet> applications>accessories>character map
<ball> I broke my Xubuntu machine, so I can't try it.
<Xylia> Hello, does anyone know if it's possible to install Xubuntu using a flash drive?
<R1cochet> Xylia: not sure i think u might be able to
<Xylia> okay, thanks
<R1cochet> try the xubuntu website i think in there it tells how to do alternate installs
<Guest8225> in xfce, how do i allign icons to the right? they all seem to allign left
<firecrotch> hellohello
<R1cochet> hihi
<R1cochet> what up redheaded stepchild
<firecrotch> :)
 * firecrotch is on fire
<bitmouse> Anybody know how to make the ubuntu installer totally leave your ntfs partition alone?
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<B0BBY> anybody know how to change the grub splash image?
<B0BBY> I have this need to make it even prettier.
<bitmouse> yeah here follow this link
<B0BBY> link...
<bitmouse> yeah freakin did bookmark the worlds most awesome page, ferk
<B0BBY> Hello Poeple.
<B0BBY> People.
<B0BBY> bitmouse: have windows xp running on this machine.
<B0BBY> and xubuntu is running on a small 5G parition.
<bitmouse> what xubuntu install did you use, and did you create a boot partition or have xubunutu install the linux boot files to the windows MBR?
<B0BBY> oh I see. yeah I just used the xubuntu CD. I booted into it in livecd mode then resized ntfs down. Then created the partition and the auto installed.
<B0BBY> so yeah it's in the main disk mbr.
<B0BBY> grub controls booting.
<Capa`> I have just installed xubuntu on my thinkpad ... very nice!
<R1cochet> how the pad?
<bitmouse> BOBBY: hmm, did you just let it do what ever it wanted to do, as far as install?
<B0BBY> bitmouse: right. Just let it install using default install scheme. This is a work laptop so I didn't want to mess with any partitions too m,uch.
<B0BBY> bitmouse: but when installing gentoo or something else, I'll mess with parititions little more freely.
<B0BBY> reboot for test.
<B0BBY> Hello Peopl.
<B0BBY> Hello People.
<bitmouse> hello
<B0BBY> ok, didn't work. rebooting again :)
<Ahmuck> hi.  how is software raid set up in xubuntu?
<R1cochet> how come ristretto got replaced w/ gpicview?
<Havsalt> i've just installed xubuntu, want this computer to use openbox - help to install?
<MrNaz> I've just install Xubuntu on a ThinkPad X40. Install went fine, booted into it first time OK, but now when i boot it, I sometimes (about one boot in 3, I don't know what triggers it) get an error on boot that X fails to start and dropped to a CLI login. when i log in, the file system is read only, and i cant perform any write operations on any files, even with sudo... anyone seen this or something similar before ?
<R1cochet> will xmms work in xubuntu?
<Wicked> crap....when did this bug come back? https://bugs.launchpad.net/xfdesktop/+bug/77702
<Wicked> i didnt have this issue on 8.04...but it seems to be back on 8.10 :(
<Wicked> xfdesktop and xfce4-menu-plug ar using 1/3 of my systems memory(2 gigs)
<R1cochet> how do i get a dvd to play?
<balachmar> How can I delete my saved session? It now starts with a few terminals open, but I do not want that.
<TheSheep> they are stored in ~/.cache/sessions
<balachmar> And it is save to delete anything in there?
<balachmar> Just to be sure :)
<TheSheep> yes
<balachmar> Thanks, will check now with a reboot
<hardcore> i installed gnome desktop then hanged my mind and uninstalled it, but the appliations that were installed and everything were still there. is there a 1 command that will remove it all?
<hardcore> *changed
<TheSheep> apt-get autoremove --purge
<hardcore> thanks
<hardcore> TheSheep, i did that i got this message E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<hardcore> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<hardcore> do you know whats wrong?
<TheSheep> you have to put 'sudo' before the command, to execute it as root
<hardcore> i did
<hardcore> i don't understand why its doing this. maybe i'll just take 20 minutes to do a complete reinstall
<vidd> hardcore, what issue?
<hardcore> ok its working now, thanks man
<vidd> happy that just showing up fixes things!
<vidd> =]
<hardcore> now its saying the network manager applet could not find some required and it can't continue, but it does continue anyway
<hardcore> it says can't continue but still does haha
 * vidd uses wicd instead of nm
<hardcore> huh?
 * vidd does not used the network manager app
 * vidd uses the app "wicd" instead
<hardcore> whats that?
<vidd> its a different network interface tool
<hardcore> oh ok
<hardcore> i think i'm just gonna do a reinstall
<hardcore> brb
<vidd> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/
<hardcore> thanks
<vidd> might just as well try this b4 fresh install
<vidd> wicd requires you remove network manager completely
<hardcore> how do i do it?
<vidd> if ya like it, no fresh install needed
<hardcore> should i download wicd then try again?
<vidd> well....what is it that you are trying to do?
<vidd> remember....i cam in long after you stated your issue
<hardcore> get passed the network applet not finding stuff
<hardcore> its ok
<hardcore> i'm gonna install it and then try it again
<vidd> wicd is good at finding networks
<hardcore> wicd i mean
<vidd> http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=194573 is the download page for the deb
<vidd> let me know if you need any help setting things up
<vidd> =]
<hardcore> ok thanks
<vidd> btw....what kind of wifi card ya got?
<vidd> (have you made sure the wifi card works correctly)
<hardcore> i'm using a wired connection, but i do have a wifi card also
<vidd> have you verified the wifi card is configured correctly?
<hardcore> it works by default
<hardcore> no problem with the wifi at all
<vidd> has it ever connected to wifi since this install?
<hardcore> yep
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> some people get broadcom cards that has the driver pre-installed...but no firmware for the card to actually work.....
<vidd> wanted to make sure something like this isnt happening to you =]
<hardcore> Error: conflicts withthe installed package 'network-manager'
<hardcore> thats what it said when i double clicked after downloaded
<vidd> right
<vidd> like i said...you have to completely remove network-manager
<hardcore> oh, how do i do that?
<vidd> the easiest way to install this is via command line .....
<hardcore> oh ok
<hardcore> vidd, it says E: Couldn't find package network
<vidd> sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager && sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/[pkg name] && sudo apt-get install -f
<hardcore> oh ok thanks
<vidd> the apt-get install -f may not be needed
<vidd> sorry...i type slow =]
<hardcore> do i just insert what its called on the desktop?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> rplace [pkg name] with the name of the package
<hardcore> do i include &&?
<vidd> the && means "after that, do this"
<vidd> its a way to string multiple commands into one line
<vidd> you could do just the "sudo ...." on seperate lines
 * vidd thinks he is adding to the confusion.......
<hardcore> nah
<hardcore> is this software supported by canonical?
<vidd> no
<hardcore> oh
<hardcore> is it necessary to update it?
<vidd> not yet anyway
<hardcore> oh ok
<vidd> there is a repo for it.....
<hardcore> i don't know
<vidd> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<vidd> that includes instructions for adding the repo as well
<hardcore> thanks
 * vidd does not add repos
<vidd> hardcore, i figure there is no sence adding the repo's if you dont like the app and your going to format and re-install fresh
<vidd> =]
<hardcore> i added the repo
<hardcore> thanks
<vidd> then all upi need to do is sudo apt-get install wicd
<vidd> lemme know what ya think
<hardcore> do you like wicd better than network manager?
<vidd> yes
<vidd> its like comparing a moped to a 747
<vidd> =]
<vidd> so what do you think?
<vidd> (you might need to launch it from the network menu the first time you use it)
<hardcore> i just did the sudo apt-get autoremove --purge command again and it said 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded
<vidd> well...then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hardcore> ok
<hardcore> ok brb
<hardcore> when i try to update i get a huge errormessage
<vidd> can you pastebin it for me
<vidd> !pastebin | hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hardcore> how do i pastebin?
<vidd> see above =]
<vidd> chances are, you did not add the keyring after you added the repo, or you have that dpkg tool still open
<hardcore> how do i make it to where you can see the pastebin?
<vidd> when you save.....copy the new ULR
<vidd> (the address
<vidd> and paste that here
<hardcore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75956/
<vidd> hardcore, just as i suspected.....you forgot a step when adding the repo
<hardcore> oh ok, which step?
<vidd> just run this line:
<vidd>     wget -q http://apt.wicd.net/wicd.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<nyn> hi, how do I remove entries from either autostart or the /home/.config permanently? simply deleting them doesn't work
<hardcore> vidd do i just type that in the terminal?
<vidd> hardcore, just copy/paste ...but yes
<vidd> nyn, have you gone into the autostarted applications in the applications->settings->settings manager?
<hardcore> i have to type it, it only gives me the options for ircstuff
<vidd> [ctrl]+[c] (just like windows stole from unix)
<nyn> yes I have, the appliations that start up automatically after logging in are not even listed there, I found them in the /home/.confi though
<vidd> nyn, did you delete your saved sessions?
<nyn> I'm not even sure that I have any sessions saved, where would I look that up?
<vidd> hardcore, did you catch that? you have to use ctrl+c to copy,
<hardcore> oh ok
<hardcore> i found the same command on the site you posted earlier
<vidd> yes...that is where i got it to post here =]
<vidd> nyn, should be in your .cache/sessions folder
<hardcore> ok i tried to update and got that big error message again
<vidd> idk for sure nyn .... i never saved sessions ever since the powers that be added that retarded funtion auto-selected
<nyn> there are many files in ./cache/sessions most of them something with Thunar, can I just delete them and thats it?
<vidd> nyn, if any are needed, they will be re-written
<hardcore> vidd, still get the big error message
<nyn> alright then, thank you very much, that has been driving me crazy :)
<vidd> hardcore, there must be something using your sources.list file.....
<vidd> is synaptic open? that app that came up when you double-clicked the deb file on your desktop?
<hardcore> ok ok i'lltry that
<hardcore> synaptic is open
<vidd> that will do it
<hardcore> still get a big error message
<vidd> close synaptic (or reload, mark all updates, apply)
<vidd> pastebin it for me
<nyn> vidd, one last thing: I cannot remember ever having agreed to save any sessions and I'm very sure that I've never checked the respective box on the logout screen, how can I prevent any sessions from being saved?
<vidd> the box is auto-checked by default....you have to UNcheck the blasted, evil contraption
<hardcore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75959/
<nyn> it is not checked on my screen, anyway I'll reboot now and see if it worked :)
<vidd> hardcore, there was no error that time
<vidd> the update completed
<vidd> type "clear"
<vidd> then do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hardcore> oh ok
<vidd> the output you got was it reporting that it was able to check each repo in your sources.list file
<vidd> nyn, better?
<nyn> vidd: it worked, thank you very much :)
<hardcore> its not updating
<vidd> nyn, 86.50 Euro (plus tax) =]
<hardcore> i get the same message, and no updating
<nyn> XD
<vidd> hardcore, pastebin it?
<hardcore> http://paste.ubuntu.com/75964/
<hardcore> instead of updating i get that
<vidd> hardcore, that IS the update output.....
<vidd> you need to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vidd> that will take the updated list of packages, and install (upgrade) all packages that need to be upgraded
<vidd> *or rather, can be upgraded
<hardcore> robert@robert-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hardcore> Reading package lists... Done
<hardcore> Building dependency tree
<hardcore> Reading state information... Done
<hardcore> Calculating upgrade... Done
<hardcore> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hardcore> thats what it still says
<vidd> yeah...you are now up to date
<hardcore> oh ok
<hardcore> it usually displays the update box when i type sudo apt-get update
<vidd> in the future, try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hardcore> is there a reason that box doesn't come up anymore?
<vidd> hardcore, you are thinking "update-manager" not "sudo apt-get update"
<hardcore> i thought it is the same thing, before installing wicd it would bring up the updatemanager
<hardcore> is that a normal difference after installing wicd?
<vidd> no....
<vidd> its the diffence between using command line tools and graphic tools
<TheKing> Hello, yesterday my screen was fine
<hardcore> but the command tool use to display the graphic tool, just like typing an app does
<TheKing> It was running @ 1028 x 768
<vidd> before talking to me, you likely used synaptic to install programs
<TheKing> Now when I turned it on   todayt
<TheKing> My display is blue and I have been reduced to 800 x 600
<hardcore> can i still use synaptic to install programs?
<vidd> hardcore, absolutely
<hardcore> you should be able to change your resolution in the settings
<TheKing> hardcore, I used to be able to go up to 1024 x 768
<TheKing> but now I cannot.
<hardcore> vidd, how come it doesn't display the graphic tool after typing it in anymore? just worried something is wrong
<vidd> its just i prefer to give one-line commands you copy/paste into a terminal then "click here....scroll down for six days.....click there...."
<TheKing> And my screen is completely covered in a shade of light blue
<TheKing> NVM
<TheKing> had a plug out.
<hardcore> TheKing, what kind of changes have you made any? if any
<vidd> retart
<vidd> anyway
<hardcore> vidd, how come before installing wicd typing sudo apt-get update would bring up the graphical tool but not now?
<vidd> hardcore, im not sure what graphic tool you are expecting to see
<hardcore> vidd, update manager
<vidd> apt-get update would NEVER bring up a graphic tool
<hardcore> really? i must be mistaken, sorry about that
<hardcore> is there a command to remove all software and other stuff added after installing gnome-desktop?
<hardcore> i removed gnome, but now there's all kinds of stuff on my system remaining
<vidd> !purexfce | hardcore
<ubottu> hardcore: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<vidd> man! that ubottu is one smart robot!
<vidd> hardcore, there is a simple "copy this box and paste in your terminal" on that page
<hardcore> ok, thanks
<hardcore> yep, it is
 * vidd just recommends the "--purge" after "remove" commands in apt-get
<hardcore> now i'm getting network manager could not remove required resources message again
<hardcore> oh ok
<hardcore> now i'm getting that message network applet could not find some required resources message again grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<hardcore> vidd, do you know what that means?
<nyn> can anyone recommend a vpn program besides network-manager that features pptp?
<hardcore> nyn, how about wicd?
<vidd> hardcore, you need to remove the network manager panel app
<hardcore> oh, how do i do that?
<vidd> hardcore, right-click on it, and choose "remove"
<hardcore> actually i redid the paste and i didn't get that message again, thanks man
<vidd> !info xvnc4viewer
<ubottu> xvnc4viewer (source: vnc4): Virtual network computing client software for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.1+xorg1.0.2-0ubuntu7 (intrepid), package size 139 kB, installed size 412 kB
<nyn> can I use wicd only for the vpn stuff and have my wireless connection still managed by wpa_supplicant?
<vidd> nyn, wicd works with wpa
<nyn> it's just that it took me forever to configure my notebook for wlan and I dont want any program to mess with the settings that I have now -.-'
<hardcore> vidd, thanks man
<nyn> so I'd rather keep wpa_suplplicant for the wireless connection and use the other program only for vpn purposes if that possible
<vidd> hardcore, np
<vidd> nyn, you can still use that vnc viewer with your existing wifi configuration
<nyn> hm, it says here that wicd is basically just a gui for wpa_supplicant..
<nyn> before upgrading I tried to establish a vpn with pptpconfig, I would have liked to give that one another try but it seems to have been removed during the upgrade and I read that it has become obsolete due to some new features of the NM
<nyn> now I need an alternative since NM doesn't work for me
<vidd> yeah...i like how they "obsolete" stuff just because they star crap-app includes a tiny piece of it
<TheSheep> vidd: they?
<vidd> TheSheep, yes "they"
<vidd> the powers that be
<vidd> displayconfig-gtk is another excelent app that "they" obsoleted
<vidd> for no good reason
<vidd> not everyone uses a "stock" application
<TheSheep> vidd: but who is they?
<TheSheep> vidd: and why 'they' is not 'you'?
<vidd> "they" are the people that maintain the repos
<TheSheep> did you try talking to them?
<vidd> the least "they" should do is drop these apps to universe
<TheSheep> are you just complaining for the fun of complaining?
 * vidd just goes to debian and installs the lates .deb
<nyn> vidd, do you happen to know of any alternative to NM and pptpcondig? I've pretty much tried everything so far nm, vpnc.. I cannot get it working -.-
 * vidd has never had the need for it
<nyn> luckbox :)
<vidd> what did it do?
<nyn> nm did nothing that I could notice and vpnc told me that it was now running in the background but I've never been able to access the web
<vidd> nyn, how do you connect to the internet? and are you trying to use vnc?
<nyn> I connect via wlan and no I dont want to use vnc
<sancho21> Will usb-creator remove all files in the selected partition of my usb drive?
<nyn> I want to establish a vpn with my university
<nyn> so that I get a uni-IP and be able to use certain services that are limited to users with uni-IP
<vidd> is the uni using a M$ vpn?
<nyn> at least they say that pptp encryption is required so I think they do
<vidd> nyn, did you install network-manager-pptp and network-manager-vpnc?
<nyn> yes both
<vidd> what about network-manager-openvpn?
<nyn> sec, I'll find out
<nyn> also installed apparently :)
<vidd> and it does not work for you....what fails?
<nyn> I cant tell, I configured the VPN in the NM applet and click "connect" and thats about it, nm never tells me if the connection failed or anything, it it as if nothing happens
<vidd> do you get some authentication error? no data traffic? or just not a specific IP range on your vpn?
<nyn> I dont get any information out of it and I dont if NM has some debug-file or anything
<nyn> *know
<vidd> nyn, so the big question is....how do you know it failed
<nyn> because I'm unable to use that service that requires the uni-IP, thats how I know
<vidd> nyn, this is outside my area of expertice...but i will try
<nyn> thank you
<Angel_inside> hey!
<vidd> nyn, i find  a wealth of inhttp://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Intrepidformation....
<doktoreas_> hello everybody
<doktoreas_> anyone knows a way for installing xubuntu using floppy and a usb external cdrom?
<Angel_inside> do you think xubuntu is a good choice for a PIII 800Mhz 128Mb RAM 40Gb HDD??
<vidd> !floppy | doktoreas_
<ubottu> doktoreas_: To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<vidd> bah
<Angel_inside> doktoreas: can u boot from USB?
<doktoreas_> Angel_inside, nope..
<doktoreas_> not using a usb disk
<doktoreas_> the pc haven't a cdrom
<Angel_inside> doktoreas: I see
<vidd> doktoreas_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Angel_inside> will it work then?
<vidd> nyn, have you tried this: http://niftybits.wordpress.com/2008/06/12/vpn-into-windows-from-ubuntu-intrepid/
<vidd> doktoreas_, you get my link?
<nyn> vidd, no but that sounds interesting, I'll definitely have a closer look
<vidd> Angel_inside, your system specs are better then what i am using (with xubuntu) right now!
<vidd> Angel_inside, but you will brobably want to use either the mini or the alt install disks
<vidd> the live (desktop) cd will be a bit sluggish to respond with such low ram
<vidd> (assuming it boots at all)
<vidd> nyn, let me know if that helps you out
<nyn> vidd, just follwing the instructions, I#ll let you know shortly :)
<nyn> vidd, didnt work and as usual, no comment on that from the nm -.-
<nyn> is there any file that would log what happens?
<Angel_inside> vidd: ok, I can use the alternate install then
<Angel_inside> vidd: which one do u recommend? 8.04 or 8.10¿?
<vidd>    nyn dunno....try relaunching nm without the & at the end of the line.....it should show some output in the terminal
<Angel_inside> vidd: perhaps XFCE it's heavier than its predecessor
<doktoreas_> vidd, thx yes
<Angel_inside> XFCE 4.42*
<vidd> Angel_inside, its the installer's that have issues....not the post-install system
<vidd> Angel_inside, i recomend the 8.10
<Angel_inside> vidd: I know, but I suppose xubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 have slightly different system requirements
<vidd> Angel_inside, and as long as you are connecting to the internet via hard-wire, id use the mini iso
<Angel_inside> vidd: just wanna know which one would fit better my limited hardware conditions
<vidd> Angel_inside, do you want simple encryption?
<Angel_inside> vidd: I'm afraid I'm not, I'm conected via wifi
<nyn> ** Message: <info>  Activating VPN connection 'Uni'.  -- thats all I get
<vidd> Angel_inside, does the wifi work "out of the box" or do you not know?
<Angel_inside> it's 100% linux-comp but I haven't tried... I'm not sure about it
<vidd> nyn, and what happens when you try to access something there?
<vidd> Angel_inside, does it run windows or linux right now?
<Angel_inside> vidd: linux mint XFCE
<Angel_inside> vidd: and it's so slow
<vidd> Angel_inside, did you have to do any fuss to get the wifi to work?
<Angel_inside> vidd: no, just plug it
<vidd> Angel_inside, then go with the mini iso
<Angel_inside> vidd: will it connect thoroughly?
<vidd> Angel_inside, if there is no mess with wifi, you should be able to get wifi to work with the mini installer
<vidd> and get all your install stuff real-time
<vidd> or...use the alt cd
 * vidd prefers the mini since it gets all the latest-and-greatest during install....no "update-manager" after install
<vidd> Angel_inside, one thing you also might want to consider is using something lighter then xfce....like lxde
<vidd> http://u-lite.org/
<Angel_inside> I see
<Angel_inside> vidd: and how shall I install it from console? I mean, I'd install the OS without GUI and after that install lxde for instance
<vidd> Angel_inside, sudo apt-get install lxde
<nyn> vidd, I've only ever tried to access that service which basically is a scientific search engine that usually you have to pay for but that you can use for free if you have a uni-IP
<nyn> that service is denied to me due to the wrong IP
<vidd> nyn, so its an IP assignment issue
<Angel_inside> vidd: lol its in the repositories!!
<Angel_inside> vidd: ok, I think I'll give it a try
<Angel_inside> thak you!
<vidd> Angel_inside, yeah...thats why i recommend it
<Angel_inside> vidd: than you!
<nyn> yes exactly
<vidd> nyn, pastebin me the output of ifconfig
<Angel_inside> vidd: una pequeña duda
<Angel_inside> vidd: el XFCE incluido en LM XFCE se corresponde con el paquete xubuntu-desktop?
<vidd> Angel_inside, no hablo espanol
<Angel_inside> vidd: sorry, it was my fault
<Angel_inside> vidd: I'm chatting in different IRC channels and sometimes I mix everything up
<vidd> you want lxde not xubuntu-desktop
<vidd> xubuntu-desktop will install xfce, not lxde
<Angel_inside> vidd: do you know if XFCE included in LM XFCE is called xubuntu-desktop
<Angel_inside> vidd: I know, I just wanna uninstall it
<Angel_inside> vidd: after installing lxde
<Angel_inside> vidd: but I don't know if it's the same packet or not
<vidd> Angel_inside, check to see if lxde is available.......
<Angel_inside> vidd: linux mint is basically ubuntu
<Angel_inside> vidd: it should
<vidd> if it is, then simply remove xorg, with the --purge switch (this takes out all desktop stuff and thier config files) and apt-get install lxde
<Angel_inside> vidd: oops, it does not find lxde...
<vidd> Angel_inside, ok...then might i recommend http://u-lite.org/?q=node/2#install after you "sudo apt-get autoremove --purge xorg" *****dangerous code******will remove entire Desktop environment and leave you with a CLI-Only system********
<vidd> Angel_inside, the above disclaimer is intended for others reading this
<vidd> =]
<ridoo> hello
<Angel_inside> hi
<Angel_inside> vidd: it's just the main page of ubuntu lite
<vidd> Angel_inside, scroll to the bottom.....
<vidd> there is a wget
<Angel_inside> vidd: yep
<vidd> make sure you get it BEFORE wiping out your desktop
<Angel_inside> vidd: sure
<Angel_inside> vidd: bout it seems to install the whole system
<Angel_inside> vidd: not only lxde
<vidd> lxde IS a whole system
<Angel_inside> vidd: you are joking, aren't you?
<vidd> its openbox on top of (either slim or gdm) with panels, applets, menus, etc
<Angel_inside> vidd: lol
<Angel_inside> vidd: I found a different way to install it
<Angel_inside> vidd: I just needed another rep
<vidd> Angel_inside, please post link?
<Angel_inside> vidd: the one you suggested installed ubuntu lite
<Angel_inside> vidd: of course
<Angel_inside> vidd: it's in spanish
<Angel_inside> vidd: but it's mainly
<Angel_inside> vidd:     deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu hardy main
<Angel_inside>     deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/lxde/ubuntu hardy main
<Angel_inside> add these repositiories
<Angel_inside> vidd: and apt-get install lxde
<Angel_inside> so easy
<vidd> Angel_inside, my spanish is ok....i need the key's script
<Angel_inside> vidd: ok
<Angel_inside> vidd: http://ubuntronics.blogspot.com/2008/06/instalar-lxde-en-ubuntu.html
<Angel_inside> vidd: it just sais what I told you
<Angel_inside> vidd: add rep & install
<vidd> hrm....no key
<Angel_inside> vidd: nop
<Angel_inside> abyway it works
<Angel_inside> anyway*
<vidd> Angel_inside, and what do you think?
<Angel_inside> vidd: unbelievable
<Angel_inside> vidd: it's just GREAT
<vidd> speedy?
<Angel_inside> vidd: quick, high usability, beautiful
<Angel_inside> vidd: yes!
<vidd> muy bueno?
<Angel_inside> vidd: and very close to gnome
<Angel_inside> vidd: as we say in Spain "cojonudo"
<vidd> and there you have to ruin it.... =]
<vidd> (comparing it to gnome
<vidd> i told ya my spanish socks
<vidd> =]
 * vidd is going to throw together his own distibution
<Angel_inside> vidd: xDD
<Angel_inside> vidd: may I deduce you use KDE?
<Angel_inside> vidd: the problem now is I cannot uninstall XFCE
 * vidd uses lxde
<vidd> Angel_inside, did you purge xorg like i said b4?
<Angel_inside> vidd: no
<vidd> you want to run the following command:
<Angel_inside> vidd: because I was unsure about the installation of lxde
<Angel_inside> vidd: but if I do purge it know I'll delete lxde, won't I?
<vidd> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge xorg && sudo apt-get install lxde
<Angel_inside> vidd: I see
<vidd> this will purge everything and reinstall lxde
<Angel_inside> vidd: but what if I do it from lxde?
<vidd> Angel_inside, no matter where you do it, you will need to reboot
<Angel_inside> vidd: ok, thx
<vidd> so its best to do it from a tty
<Angel_inside> vidd: I suppose
<Angel_inside> vidd: but I've understood that autoremove was only used to remove orphan packages
<vidd> Angel_inside, when you remove xorg, it will orphan ALOT
<vidd> so if you autoremove an app, it takes out the orphans too
<vidd> otherwise, you would "sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg && sudo apt-get autoremove --purge && sudo aptget install lxde
<vidd> =]
<vidd> see the difference?
<Angel_inside> vidd: yes, tahnks
<Angel_inside> vidd: any if I unistall xorg, will it be reinstalled when I install lxde?
<Angel_inside> thanks*
<Angel_inside> (poor handwriting)
<vidd> Angel_inside, yes...it should
<Angel_inside> vidd: it should...
<vidd> Angel_inside, if it dont...let me know.... (or sudo apt-get install lxde xorg to be sure)
<vidd> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge xorg && sudo apt-get install lxde xorg
<vidd> better?
<Angel_inside> vidd: how about  sudo apt-get autoremove --purge xorg && sudo apt-get install xorg lxde
<vidd> ok
<Angel_inside> vidd: just in case
 * vidd notices that its just like 3x4 and 4x3
<Angel_inside> vidd: I thought the order you wrote it was the order it followed
<vidd> yes...
<vidd> but it should really make no real difference
<vidd> lxde is going to pull in gdm, wich will pull in xorg, so its a mute point
<Angel_inside> vidd: I see
<Angel_inside> vidd: I'll give it a try
<vidd> if you had modified your system to not drag in recommends, THEN it might make a difference (but i doubt it)
<Angel_inside> vidd: from tty, just in case
<Angel_inside> vidd: I dind't
<Angel_inside> didn't*
<Angel_inside> vidd: cross fingers, here it goes...
<vidd> crossing fingers and praying are not required.....=]
<Angel_inside> vidd: I hope so
<Angel_inside> vidd: I'll tell you in a while
<Angel_inside> vidd: I've found the packages
<Angel_inside> vidd: it's just xfce
<Angel_inside> vidd; now I can find the dependencies...
<Angel_inside> vidd: so I don't need to uninstall xorg
<Angel_inside> vidd: good!
<vidd> Angel_inside, how deep are you going to go to get rid of all those unneded dependencies?
<vidd> also Angel_inside i recommend file-roller over xarchiver
<Angel_inside> not much further than apt-cache depend xfce4
<Angel_inside> vidd: :-P
<vidd> Angel_inside, that only removes the first layer....
<vidd> what about the items in the second, third and fourth layer?
<vidd> (for example, xfce depends on item 1, item 1 depends on item 2, item 2 depends on item 3, 4, and 5, item 3 depends on ....and so on
<Angel_inside> vidd: good point
<vidd> in fact, x11-common might be a better choice then xorg!
<Angel_inside> vidd: so the only way is reinstalling xorg...
<Angel_inside> vidd: x11? really?
 * vidd noticed that only removing xorg left items such as gxine and gftp on his system
<Angel_inside> vidd: ...
<Angel_inside> vidd: so how can you remove everything in relation to XFCE?
<Angel_inside> (or any other desktop manager)
<vidd> you can either "autoremove --purge" or get to the very lowest common denominator
<vidd> i cannot guarentee that autoremove will get everything
<vidd> but x11-common looks like the lowest common denominator
<vidd> everything gui-based depends on it at some point
<vidd> short of formating and installing a CLI-only system, autoremoving and purging x11-common is the most tourough
 * vidd cant spell
<Angel_inside> vidd: I see
<Angel_inside> vidd: xD sometimes it also happens to me
<vidd> ppl talk to me for my wonderful assistance....not my horrible spelling =]
 * vidd would remove more of the basic system if he could.....
 * vidd would like to build his system with only grub, the kernel and apt-get
<Angel_inside> vidd: xDDD I'd love it
<Angel_inside> I must go
<Angel_inside> vidd: thanks so much for your help
<Angel_inside> vidd: and for  your attention
<truder> hi, i've just installed xubuntu 8.10, and i'm having a problem with connecting to wifi.. (i confirmed that wifi is ok, by using a puppy live cd and i connected fine). In xubuntu, although i'm seeing my ap listed, i cannot get it to connect.
<truder> anyone may help please ?
<vidd> truder, what does lspci (or lsusb) say your wifi card is?
<vidd> \0. sinbox
 * sinbox waves back at vidd
<truder> let me confirm..
<truder> hmm.. vidd, my card is connected via pcmcia, would it appear with those commands ?
<vidd> lspcmcia
<truder> ok, so i have socket1: device 0: orinoco_cs
 * vidd suspects its a broadcomm chipset
<vidd> truder, and how about lspci?
<truder> btw, this used to work with the previous xubuntu
<sinbox> you uknow the card model truder?
<vidd> just want to double-check
<truder> mn128 ss-lan card 11
<Capa`> in debian, i would set the essid manually in terminal, then run "dhclient"
<truder> i'm not sure which entry to mention in lspci, cause i have: (host bridge, pci bridge, 2 cardbus bridges, ethernet controller, serial, multimedia audio, bridge, ide, usb, another bridge, and vga compatible controllers)
<vidd> truder, can you open nm?
<vidd> (network manager)
<vidd> you might want to set a static IP
<truder> i've already tried setting a static IP, but kept getting the same
<vidd> what does iwlist tell you?
<vidd> *iwconfig
<sinbox> all the info is in japanese for that card :/
<vidd> truder, what does iwconfig tell you?
<truder> IEEE 802.11b ESSID "clint" Nickname:"Prism I" Mode: Managed frequency2.412ghz, Access Point: None:
<truder> and link quality noise signal stuff..
<truder> the wireless network itself is listed in the network manager, and the signal seems ok
<truder> however, if i click on it, after a few seconds i'm disconnected
<vidd> truder, what is your wifi network's actual ESSID?
<vidd> truder, then next question is....
<truder> the ssid is clint, let me confirm essid
<vidd> what kind of security do you have on that wifi network?
<truder> at the moment, no security at all..
<truder> it is open, no encryption nothing
<truder> i wanted to get this to work first
<vidd> no MAC filtering?
<truder> not even that no
<truder> the strange thing is that with the previous version of xubuntu, i connect with a fresh install
<vidd> are you talking to us on that system?
<truder> nope on another machine
<vidd> truder, try this.... "sudo /etc/ini.d/networking restart
<vidd> truder, try this.... "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<truder> k ( i've restarted the machine more than once though).. trying it now
<truder> ok, i got ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<truder> dunno what's that... eth0 is a wired connection
<truder> and it's ok as far as i can see
<truder> and no, i got disconnected again
<vidd> truder, your network interfaces has eth0 enabled, but network manager wants to control it (causing a conflict)
<vidd> open your /etc/network/interfaces and edit out everything but lo settings
<vidd> save that, and restart the networking again
<truder> i only have two lines: auto lo and  iface lo inet loopback
<vidd> there is no mention of eth0?
<truder> not at all no
<vidd> hrm
<truder> and yes i'm sure eth0 is connected
<vidd> so am i
<truder> eth0 is a wired connection, and i'm getting the ip via dhcp
<truder> ( from the wireless router )
 * vidd hates network manager
<truder> vidd, do you think i'd solve the problem by using a different network manager ?
 * vidd uses wicd
<vidd> http://wicd.sourceforge.net/download.php
<truder> i'll give it a try
<truder> thanks for your help
<truder> i'll be back later.. thanks for now :)
<sinbox> ops gone
<sinbox> definitely a broadcom chipset:  Chipset Broadcom BCM4306, BCM2050
<sinbox> had to use some special setup tool for my broadcom pcmcia card before the laptop died
<penguin-up> i just instlled PC/OS(like xubuntu) this AM.....create new folder is greyed out....are permissions required??
<sinbox> then again his card seems to work a bit, I had to follow those instructions here: http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#firmwareinstallation   and then it just worked
<vidd> sinbox, so truder has a bcm chip eh?
<vidd> penguin-up, WHERE did you create the folder? and which user created it?
<penguin-up> vidd:  in file system
<penguin-up> i the admin....i think
<vidd> penguin-up, can you state the full path?
<penguin-up> naw...i don know about paths....just graphic method!
<vidd> and HOW did you create it
<vidd> so you opened up whatever file manager you were using....right-clicked and said "create folder"?
<penguin-up> i want to just click on file then create folder, just like windows....but it wont let me...it greyed out
<vidd> perhaps you should go to your OS's chatroom
<vidd> since you apparently dont want to answer my questions so that i can help you with a system ive never seen b4
<penguin-up> the help menu said that this is the chatroom for PC OS
<vidd> no...this is for ubuntu xfce
<penguin-up> PC OS same as Xubuntu i believe
<vidd> (commonly called xubuntu)
<penguin-up> PC OS uses Ubuntu XFCE
<vidd> no....pcos is pcos
<vidd> what file manager do you use?
<penguin-up> I think PC OS is brand new but same as Xubuntu
<vidd> are you going to answer my questions or not?
<penguin-up> not sure....gnome i think
<vidd> gnome is not a file manager...that is a desktop environment
<vidd> in the tool you opened to create the folder.....
<penguin-up> then maybe KDE....i dunno
<penguin-up> it doesn say
<vidd> click "help"->"about"
<privet_> is this a good place to talk about "networkmanager applet", or is there a better room?
<vidd> privet_, what problem you having with it?
<penguin-up> Welcome to PC/OS OpenDesktop 2009
<vidd> are you on the live cd? penguin-up
<privet_> vidd: not really "problem" as such... I just have 2 modem devices that are not being recognized by nm and I would like to find out what I can do to add them into the config etc.
<penguin-up> no installed
<penguin-up> installed it this AM on HD
<vidd> privet_, you probably need to install the drivers for them....sorry....im no good with dial-up =\
<vidd> penguin-up, so you right-click the desktop to add a folder?
<penguin-up> no i click the file sys icon on desktop
<privet_> vidd: no- they work fine (manually running pppd), but I would nm to see them and do the dialing for me...
<privet_> vidd: thanks anyway, will keep looking
<vidd> privet_, like i said...im no good with dial-up.....
<penguin-up> ahhh, yes i can create new folder on desktop....now to move it !!
<vidd> privet_, i know the old network-admin handled dial-up....try installing that
<privet_> vidd: will try, thanks.
<vidd> penguin-up, so right-click on this folder you created and choose "properties"
<penguin-up> privit:  when i used dialup i had to download gnomePPP dialer for ubuntu....hope that helps
<penguin-up> ok....it says read only....how do i change that
<vidd> penguin-up, first....who owns it?
<vidd> penguin-up, and how does one get this PC/OS?
<penguin-up> download from net.....680mb then make disk image
<vidd> penguin-up, WHERE????????
<vidd> what is the home page
 * vidd has never heard of it
 * vidd found it....pc-os.org
<penguin-up> vidd:  go to http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=pcos   and check it out
<vidd> penguin-up, when your right-clicked the folder, and chose properties, the window SHOULD have told you the folder owner....who is it?
<penguin-up> it says group   then my name
<vidd> it should also say Owner: (name)
<vidd> if the folder isnt owned by someone, then no-one can use it
<penguin-up> yes....owner name
<penguin-up> owner name and my name
<vidd> open up a terminal window
<penguin-up> it is open
<vidd> type "thunar" and hit [enter]
<penguin-up> i am there
<vidd> navigate to this folder you created
<vidd> do you see it?
<penguin-up> ahhhhh now create folder is not greyed out......tnx
<vidd> yes? no? dont care?
<penguin-up> it works there now no probs....
<penguin-up> live and learn on chatrooms  :-)
<vidd> ok...so the reason you had an issue is because you dont have a /Desktop folder
<vidd> close thunar
<penguin-up> ok
<vidd> type "cd /home/"[your username]
<penguin-up> looks like i can only do stuff in terminal not always in file manager
<vidd> for example, if your logon name for this system is "owner" you would type "cd /home/owner"
<penguin-up> aha
<vidd> penguin-up, terminal is what im most familiar with
<penguin-up> i am more familiar with graphic mode!    ur cheque is in the mail
<vidd> ok...so are you now seeing "~$" at the end of your prompt?
<vidd> or do you see "~#"?
<penguin-up> tnx....i gotta run now.....CU next time ....tnx agn
<vidd> ok...so much for actually HELPING the guy!
<sinbox> hehe
<sinbox> well you got him to get to where he wanted to
 * vidd makes a note of the IP address to auto-ignore it 
<dcolish> come on, if you had a nickel for everyone of those
<sinbox> so, ubuntu based with Xfce and maintained by canonical
<sinbox> but with all the proprietary codecs included it would seem
<vidd> dcolish, i already have half the internet on my auto-ignore list...what are you tolking about?
<vidd> sinbox, so it would appear that i want NOTHING AT ALL to do with that OS
<sinbox> wowow
<sinbox> K-line
<dcolish> vidd: you know, if you had a nickel for everyone on auto ignore, you'd, uh, be rich
<sinbox> ?
<vidd> dcolish, thats my brother....i dont want to be him!
<vidd> =]
<dcolish> nice
 * vidd is the EVIL twin
<vidd> now....what is the default audio controler that saves your volume settings when you restart x?
<vidd> ok....so lets start with "alsa"!
<dcolish> i think audio settings must be saved at a lower level than the graphical layer, right alsamixer or aumix would be good places to start
<vidd> dcolish, before i removed x11-common, it was fine
<vidd> so it has to be above the graphical scale
<vidd> *layer*
<dcolish> i expected it wasn't that poorly designed
<vidd> sweet....all i had to do was install sound!
<vidd> amazing how that works!
<TheSheep> vidd: install sound?
<scribawf> How do I get drivers for USB to Serial Converter (PL-2303) on Xubuntu?
<dcolish> scribawf: did you google it yet?
<vidd> TheSheep, alsa wasnt installed...so that was why it didnt work
<scribawf> dcolish;  Yup, but only found for Redhat and the supplied drivers also for Redhat ONLY!
<dcolish> is it an rpm or do you get source code too?
<vidd> scribawf, strange.....
<dcolish> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<vidd> i googled "pl-2303 ubunutu" and the first thing i got was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=322759
<scribawf> dsolish;  appears to be source didn't see anything for RPM
<scribawf> vidd;  OK will try that
<scribawf> vidd;   gotta admit didn't fully use google search properly - forgot ubuntu after device!
<vidd> scribawf, the more keywords ya use, the closer to what you want youll find yourself!
<scribawf> thanks for info will struggle through it
<dcolish> scribawf: did you read the whole thread that you shared?
<dcolish> oh vidd, you got that link ma bad
<vidd> =]
<dcolish> the solution is on the last page towards the bottom
<scribawf> dcolish;  going to ck the thread vidd sent
 * vidd is bad too
<dcolish> scribawf: you'll need to use alien, as suggested before to install the rpm of the drivers
<scribawf> dcolish;  don't  think have that on board sys (alien) but will give me something to do
<scribawf> tnx again, and sure I'll be back if I get hung up!
<dcolish> ok good luck
<scribawf> I'll probably need it LOL
<vidd> now i need a light-weight browser that is able to use java and flash
<dcolish> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<vidd> dcolish, opera is out
<vidd> its not free
<vidd> !browser
<ubottu> Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<vidd> !epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epiphany
<vidd> !epiphany-browser
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vidd> !Epiphany
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Epiphany
<vidd> !dillo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dillo
<vidd> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<vidd> of course
<dcolish> why dont you want to use opera again?
<tmpnick2> Hi, I'd like to convert a bootable iso to encrypted iso, burn it and be asked for a password when I boot from that iso. Please suggest me a solution for GNU/Linux, because I can't really find it. Thank you
<vidd> dcolish, because it use QT for starters
<vidd> thats 3 strikes right there
<dcolish> vidd: what do you have against qt?
<vidd> then...its propriatary...might just as well us IE!
<dcolish> but you like flash and java?
<vidd> i dont LIKE flash and java....i NEED flash and java
<vidd> believe me....there is a HUGE differnce
<dcolish> so why dont you like qt again?
<vidd> its the crap KDE is built on
<TheSheep> #xubuntu-offtopic surely is empty these days
<dcolish> sorry
<dcolish> vidd: if you'd like to continue, i'm on that channel as well
<vidd> its not really "off-topic"
<vidd> nor is it what i really want to chat about
<TheSheep> it is not
<TheSheep> I just thought I'd advertise it a bit :)
<dcolish> ok whatever
<vidd> =]
<dcolish> i'll never agree that qt is garbage especially now that its got solid webkit integration
<dcolish> kde is another project in itself that is qt based
<TheSheep> dcolish: it's very uncomfortable to mix gui toolkits
<TheSheep> dcolish: each one of them has its own best practices and design decissions
<vidd> impressive....flashplugin-nonfree didnt try to bring in firefox
<TheSheep> vidd: do I sense sercasm?
<TheSheep> sarcasm even
<dcolish> TheSheep: thats non-sense as far as it being uncomfortable
<vidd> TheSheep, no...im serious.....
<dcolish> TheSheep: qt does a great job of being cross platform which is its purpose
<dcolish> as a developer i'd much rather write for qt than gtk
 * vidd thought for sure that *buntu would do everything it could to cram that bloated browser down his throat
<TheSheep> dcolish: gtk is hard for developers
<TheSheep> dcolish: that's true
 * TheSheep crams msie 8 down vidd's throat
 * vidd uses linux, linux EATS M$ products for breakfast!
<vidd> =]
 * dcolish likes w3m
<TheSheep> dcolish: w3m doesn't even support https
<TheSheep> lynx with vi keys :)
<vidd> TheSheep, speaking of M$ Inescapable Evil, did you ever get the xubuntu site to load properly?
<dcolish> TheSheep: yes it does, just tested it
<TheSheep> vidd: I thought we fixed it with knome...
<TheSheep> dcolish: maybe that was password-protected sites... something like that... or maybe they fixed it already
<vidd> The-Kernel, ive been out of the loop for a while =]
<TheSheep> vidd: but you *did* see the new site?
<dcolish> TheSheep: probably fixed it, works well actually. I still the lack of js support for cli browsers
<TheSheep> dcolish: would be pretty useless without css support
<vidd> TheSheep, yeah...but M$IE (Inescapable Evil) does not display it properly
<vidd> still
<dcolish> TheSheep: good point, they should work on that too!
<vidd> cli browsers have pretty much gone the way of the MAC
<vidd> *i mean* diansaur
<vidd> =]
<dcolish> uh last time i checked MAC is still pretty important. You arp much?
<vidd> MAC hardware is dead...its all the same now
<vidd> since they went with the intel chip, the only consideration now is OS
 * TheSheep looks nervously towards #x-ot
<sinbox> still has a long shelf life with all the mac fans out there
<vidd> there is no reason to pay extra for the same hardware
<sinbox> of course there is
<sinbox> it's a "brand" thing
<vidd> and now we are getting WAY offtopic
<sinbox> true
<TheSheep> why don't we just all go there and stop worrying?
 * vidd has actual issues....
<vidd> epiphany browser wont load =[
<TheSheep> vidd: what's the error?
<vidd> something about failed to execute dbus-launch to autoloaunch D-Bus session
<TheSheep> weird, xfce should start a dbus session on login
 * vidd doesnt HAVE xfce
<dcolish> oh, what are you running?
<vidd> slim, openbox
<TheSheep> then I guess it's a bug in whatever desktop environment you are running
<dcolish> check for dbus-launch being installed
<TheSheep> this is the moment when "all that useless cruft" proves useful ater all
<dcolish> yeah dbus is pretty cool
<vidd> yeah...and its alreaduy installed too
<dcolish> is the daemon started?
<vidd> i was missing dbus-x11
<dcolish> what files are in there? seems like that should be a dep for anything dbus
<vidd> dcolish, no...its for some things that are graphical that need dbus =]
<vidd> (i would assume
<dcolish> from my understanding of dbus, its also purpose if so graphical applications can communicate on the desktop, hence its name, desktop-bus (dbus)
<dcolish> if/is
<vidd> what do i know?
<vidd> im just trying to completely gut all excess from my system and get as lean and mean as possible
<dcolish> its actually a really cool feature of x11, similar to growl on osx
 * vidd is still upset that adobe/macromedia refuse to post a linux version of shockwave
<dcolish> vidd: so you're using openbox, how do you like that compared to fluxbox?
<vidd> dunno...never used fluxbox
<dcolish> i thought shockwave was dead and flash is now shockwave
<dcolish> or replaced shockwave
<vidd> but its nice
<vidd> no...there are still shockwave apps scattered about the web
<dcolish> are you a big cli junkie? if so check out awesome, dwm, wmii, xmonad, stumpwm
 * vidd is not a cli junkie....just running VERY lightweight hardware
<vidd> nice....sun-java6-plugin didnt drag in firefox either
 * vidd better double-check that something else didnt sneak it in
<sinbox> hehe, you sure seem to have something against firefox
<vidd> i have a system with only 64+32 mb ram
<vidd> firefox eats it alive
<dcolish> how flash and java on that?
<dcolish> hows
<vidd> epiphany-browser works with flash and java!
<vidd> dcolish, i will let you know when i get this set up on that system
<sinbox> ah yes I understand, funny the xubuntu docs recommend a minimum of 192mb of ram for 8.04
<vidd> yeah...im only like 100 MB ram short =]
<dcolish> vidd: does openbox provide a desktop or do you have to build it yourself?
<vidd> dcolish, its a desktop
<vidd> mostly...its your file manager that controls your desktop, more then the wm
<dcolish> i see, it can replace the actual wm component of a given desktop env
<vidd> i used lxde, so i dont know how much is openbox, and how much is lxde, and how much is pacmanfs
<vidd> wow...this browser practically flies!
<dcolish> Epiphany?
<vidd> yeah
<vidd> its lighter then ff
<djbushdio> here's a stupid question: if i uninstall xfce, when i start up will a land at a terminal?
<djbushdio> *i land at a terminal
<vidd> djbushdio, no....you will get an error message when gdm fails to load
<vidd> =]
<vidd> djbushdio, no....you will get an error message when gdm fails to load
<djbushdio> oh.
<djbushdio> problem.
<vidd> do you WANT to get a CLI-only?
<djbushdio> mebbe
<djbushdio> not just yet, but maybe later
<dcolish> djbushdio: turn off gdm then
<vidd> if you WANT cli-only....the you want to 'sudo apt-get --autoremove --purge x11-common'
<vidd> if you just want to boot to a cli for just the session, then choose "terminal" from the session list on the login page
<djbushdio> ok, might try that in virtual machine to make sure
<djbushdio> yeah, did see that on session list, but not full screen
<vidd> djbushdio, if you want full scree cli----just use one of your 6 tty screens
<djbushdio> tty? (acronym not sure)
<vidd> [ctrl]+[alt]+[f1] (or f2, f3, etc
<vidd> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<vidd> dunno what tty stands for, just know that its full screen terminal =]
<dcolish> teletypewriter
<dcolish> any terminal has tty in unix, not just the fullscreen ones on boot
<djbushdio> so to get the terminal, press ctrl-alt-fx where x is 1-6, and this is at the login screen.
<djbushdio> f7 is graphical
<dcolish> no on boot, once gdm starts it locks you out of all other tty
<dcolish> that is why you'd need to stop gdm from starting on boot
<djbushdio> so when at boot, upsplash?
<dcolish> which is reversable as well, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<dcolish> yes
<djbushdio> ill try that next time.
<dcolish> to add it back sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<dcolish> also see man update-rc.d and man gdm
<djbushdio> So in summary, press ctrl-alt-fx (where x is 1-6) at boot to get terminal only. Restart to get graphical.
<vidd> djbushdio, almost....
<vidd> ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to graphical
<vidd> or restart if you want to....
<vidd> or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<vidd> or..../.. =]
<djbushdio> I'll probably just restart
<vidd> as you can see, there are many ways to do the same thing in linux
<djbushdio> yeah...
<vidd> djbushdio, that is the LEAST efficiant method!
<djbushdio> yeah, well, its the easiest to remember...
<vidd> it shouldnt be....
<djbushdio> and it works...
<vidd> if you can remember ctrl-alt-f1 to get away from the gui, you should remember ctrl-alt-f7 to get back!
<vidd> rebooting is like smashing your car into a tree to get a fly off your windsheild!
<djbushdio> interesting metaphor, somehow i like it.
<vidd> actually, its a simile (metaphors do not include words such as "like")
<vidd> =]
<djbushdio> oh right, forgot the "like." believe it or not I'm a junior in high school.
<djbushdio> taking Honors English 3
<djbushdio> and getting an A
<vidd> believe it or not, i have a kid older then you!
<djbushdio> whoa...
<vidd> and one your age....and 2 younger
<vidd> =]
<djbushdio> and its actually "older than you" not "older then you"
<djbushdio> owned
 * vidd never made any claims about ability to spell or type
<djbushdio> ...
<vidd> =]
<djbushdio> yet corrects me on simile vs. metaphor
<vidd> that was a needed  correction .... typos are fine here
<djbushdio> yeah, thats what they all say...
<djbushdio> maybe i mistyped simile
<vidd> just like my "sit and set" sound the same...dont mean i dont know the difference =]
<sinbox> big typo that was  :)
<djbushdio> you forgot an apostrophe
<djbushdio> actually 2
<vidd> no...i didnt forget it....that key dont work =]
<sinbox> please join #analanguage
<sinbox> ;-)
<vidd> we are WAYYYYYYY -offtopic
<vidd> sinbox, im AFRAID to go there....
<vidd> im not sure that has anything to do with grammer at all! =]
<djbushdio> yeah... anyway, will follow tips on non-graphical version (ctrl-alt-f7 to get to gui), thank you, and got to go...
<sinbox> ah well, vidd after your slim openbox comment you now have me reading pages like this: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<knome> TheSheep, i haven't actually had time to push the new version to bzr, nor do the changes...
<TheSheep> ah, ok
<Iskr> someone please tell me
<Iskr> what's the hotkey
<Iskr> to make terminal menu visible?
<Iskr> i have it invisible by mistake
<knome> Iskr, right click terminal -> "show menubar"
<vidd> Iskr, just right-click and re-check
<Iskr> rightclick doesn't work anymore
<vidd> Iskr, there is no default hotkey for the menu's in terminal.....that hotkey is disabled by defualt
<Iskr> uhm
<Iskr> it seems the thing is quite serious
<Iskr> if even right click doesn't work anymore
<Iskr> isn't it?
<Iskr> any ideas on why this can be happening?
<vidd> you started messing with config files?
<Iskr> no
<knome> Iskr, not really. what happens if you start a new terminal?
<Iskr> i was using it and it was fine
<Iskr> i closed it
<Iskr> i opened it
<Iskr> and it was like this
<vidd> ah...you have combiz running?
<Iskr> no
<Iskr> (i closed and reopened many times)
<Iskr> maybe next reboot?
<vidd> Iskr, sudo apt-get remove --purge xfce4-terminal && sudo apt-get install xfce4-terminal
<vidd> you may or may not want to also re-install xubuntu-desktop
<Iskr> no i don't want to reinstall xubuntu-desktop
<Iskr> and when i tried to remove the terminal with synaptic it asked me to do mark also xubuntu-desktop to remove
<knome> vidd, any experiences with kvm?
<Iskr> wouldn't it be the same with apt-get remove?
<vidd> knome, no...
<knome> Iskr, xubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage
<knome> Iskr, it doesn't *really* remove anything with it
<Iskr> ah seriously?
<knome> yes.
<vidd> Iskr, xubuntu-desktop is a "metapackage" that means it doesnt actually DO anything but depend on all the stuff that makes up xubuntu
<Iskr> i thought it removed all things listed in the metapackage
<vidd> Iskr, no...it only brings them in
<knome> vidd, ok, i will tell you some test results later on
<Iskr> ah ok
<Iskr> thank you
<Iskr> i'll maybe try it
<vidd> Iskr, remember to --purge.....
<vidd> otherwise, when you reinstall it, it will behave the exact same way!
<vidd> knome, i dont even know what kvm is
<Iskr> yes yes i know
<knome> vidd, kernel virtual machine
<Iskr> thank you all
<vidd> Iskr, would you rather i bug you about stuff you already know? or not warn you about annoyances that make the unknowing pull thier hair out?
<vidd> =]
 * vidd prefers to err on the side of the unknowing
<vidd> =]
<Iskr> right
<Iskr> i just said that i knew
<Iskr> but i thank you for having warned me
<Iskr> =)
<Iskr> good night
<vidd> but someone just following along that is having a similar issue may NOT know...see what i mean?
<Iskr> yes
<Iskr> good that you have warned
<vidd> ya fixed up?
<Iskr> no i'll do it tomorrow
<Iskr> good night and thanks!
<vidd> night
<vidd> knome, sounds like something i should get myself interested in
<knome> maybe
<knome> i'm seeing if i could replace vmware with this
<knome> all the howtos say setting up network can be difficult, but this one got it automagically
<vidd> do you by chance know a non-gstreamer plugin or library for wmv files?
<knome> not really
<knome> i don't use wmv ;)
<vidd> i dont either....just this one prn vidd
<knome> lol
<knome> then just use gstreamer for it :P
<vidd> im not bringing in 10 meg of codec for 3 minutes of prn
<knome> 3 mins? eh..
<vidd> ill just have to convert it to avi
<vidd> ok...151 gig of prn
<vidd> about 4 days worth....
<vidd> =]
<vidd> ya happy?
<knome> tsh..
<knome> 0KB porn
<knome> -offtopic? :)
<vidd> but that makes it seem like the agrivation of adding gsteamer would be worth it
<vidd> no....wmv support is sorta on topic
<qtmpilot> yo
<qtmpilot> having a slight issue, wondering if anyone can help. Basically, I can't connect to google.co.uk or news.bbc.co.uk via any means, ping results in host cannot be found error
<qtmpilot> its not a network issue, i get the same thing no matter what network i use
<Odd-rationale> but you can connect to other sites?
<qtmpilot> yup
<Odd-rationale> http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<qtmpilot> its definately not down, can get on via my desktop
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<qtmpilot> oh aye one other point, i can connect if i use the IP address rather than the host name
<qtmpilot> tried adding google.co.uk 209.85.129.147 to /etc/hosts but no joy there either
<Odd-rationale> is your router blocking it?
<qtmpilot> nope, same problem on any network, plus all my other boxes work fine
<Odd-rationale> strange...
<qtmpilot> tried clearing DNS cache too but that didnt help
<qtmpilot> this is a right pain
<anorexic> is there a way to manually triger that dialog which asks to enter password to unlock keyring?
<anorexic> '
<anorexic> ;/
<vidd> knome, are you here?
<knome> vidd, sure.
<vidd> were you "assisting" me yesterday with getting xrandr to auto set screen resolution?
<knome> uhh.. can't remember
<knome> probably not
<knome> can i help somehow?
 * vidd has too many friends =[
<knome> that's a shame ;)
<vidd> sure....i need to set up a .xsesson (or something similar) to auto-set screen resolution upon login
<vidd> because this system does not have the screen resolution tool bult into xfce (cuzz its running lxde)
<vidd> hey...i found a tool that *might* do the trick for me =]
<anorexic> use envy
<knome> ok? :]
 * vidd found lxrandr
#xubuntu 2009-11-16
<troglobyte> twin view spreads the desktop across both monitors.  panels only on one unless you decide to add more to the second,
<troglobyte> drag and drop, etc all work across both
<Vonor> hi
<Guest31371> xubuntu 9.10 ltsp install fails, syslog says that the packages libnewt0.52, libuuid1, ext2-modules and efi-modules do not exist
<Mystique> hey all; anyone around?
<Mystique> I've been trying to get apm working on 9.10.. used to work *perfectly* in 9.04
<Mystique> should I try to get powersaved working?
<owen1> anyone knows the name of the utility for setting up a usb stick where you can install ubuntu from the usb? (not the unetbootin)
<dm_synck> Not sure. Tried searching Ubuntu forums ?
<owen1> dm_synck: will do it now
<owen1> can i install text-based xubutu with the desktop cd?
<owen1> when i hit f6 (other options) i see: acpi=off, noapic, nolapic, edd=on, nodmraid, free software only
<electrifiedspam> I have a working script that switches my caps lock and Ctrl. How can I have this run at startup?
<Techie> electrifiedspam, add it into the statup commands
<Techie> startup*
<Techie> under sessions (im not in xubuntu, or even linux so i cant be precise)
<dm_synck> For text based xubuntu, maybe you want the "minimal" cd.
<dm_synck> You may have to poke around on the Ubuntu site to find it, but it is there somewhere.
<owen1> dm_synck: got it. thank
<dm_synck> Glad to help.
<emma> Does xubuntu 9.10 use the latest kernel?
<emma> owen1: im using that right now actually. Do you run Ubuntu of any kind currently?  If so just go to system > administrate > make bootable usb
<owen1> emma: thanks. i finally installed it from a cd.
<rkaran> any one know if there are packages for gvim available for Xubuntu 9.10?  sudo apt-get install vim-gtk does not seem to exist, neither do vim-gnome, vim-tiny
<rkaran> sorry, I meant to say 'sudo apt-get install vim-gtk' does not seem to work as the package does not exist
<C00LARR01> i am wanting to buy a usb wifi adapter and looking to see if anyone has any good experiece with a certain make and model?
<Rapsod> hello, is anyone connected?
<Rapsod> I am having installation issues
<_Techie_> Rapsod, there are always people connected, just most of them are about as much use as a nail without a hammer
<Rapsod> ok
<_Techie_> as for me, im playing fallout 3
<_Techie_> so dont expect any speedy answers
<Rapsod> well, as so many people are online
<Rapsod> more info
<Rapsod> i was trying to install karmic
<Rapsod> using the alternate cd since i have 256 ram
<Rapsod> the live cd didnt want to boot
 * likemindead wonders, "Why are there so many lurkers in here? :-\
<likemindead> Did you run the "Check disc for defects" option, Rapsod?
<Rapsod> yes
<Rapsod> no error
<C00LARR01> Rapsod: did you but it to cd or use a usb drive to try to install
<Rapsod> also checked md5 of iso
<likemindead> I know this is lame, but I've tried to boot A LOT of Live CDs on A LOT of different machines and sometimes you find one that just won't boot.
<likemindead> No doubt there's a command you can enter to force it, but that'd be beyond me.
<Rapsod> i use a cd
<C00LARR01> Rapsod: i tried to install 9.10 on my laptop using the alternate install on my usb drive and it didnt work but the regualar one worked just fine
<Rapsod> i also noted that each new version of *buntu is harder to install than the former one
<Rapsod> the errors mass-appear on 'installing the base system' step
<likemindead> Sorry that's been your experience, Rapsod, but I've installed every version of *buntu on many different machines with no problems.
<C00LARR01> ya i have had no problems other than this 1 time with the alternate install
<likemindead> If you don't *need* to be on the bleeding edge, I'd fall back to the Long Term Support Release, 8.04 now.
<Rapsod> yay
<likemindead> It'll be MUCH more stable.
<Rapsod> that is a thing i didnt noted, however i already lost 2 cds
<Rapsod> not that i am complaining, but
<Rapsod> what would you recommend for the 8.04 alternate or desktop?
<likemindead> Alternate will be faster. Especially if you have low specs.
<Rapsod> excellent
<likemindead> G'nite, all.
<Rapsod> well torrenting now will see tomorrow
<Rapsod> thanks for advice, all of you
<chowells_> Is xfce supposed to do things like let you drag windows around by their menu bars?
<_Techie_> it should
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna go install kubuntu on my other HDD
<chowells_> I'm guessing xfce is crashing then.  my system is acting like it's not running any wm
<chowells_> does it have a log somewhere?
<CountDown> Is there a version of the 9.10 release for the PPC port that fixes the oversized ISO bug?
<subspider> good morning everybody
<c_wraith> huh.  where is disabling my trackpad's tap-to-click in the xfce settings?
<Rapsod> hello, im getting this error while trying to install:
<Rapsod> exception Emask 0x0
<Rapsod> I disabled on bios Smart for hdd and it disappeared, but then came again later
<robertf> Hello
<robertf> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<robertf> Where can i find the xubuntu's netboot.tar.gz
<wrgb> robertf: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/
<robertf> wrgb> there is only ubuntu or not xubuntu
<wrgb> Can't find one for Xubuntu, the documentation for network install says you can use the image from the alternate install cd
<robertf> wrgb> ok; thank you
<YeahRight> anyone here who could help me with smbmount maybe? i keep getting a mount error (112) : host is down reply while host is perfectly up
<TheSheep> check the firewall
<YeahRight> ok...easy to forget..i check but file sharing should be allowed
<YeahRight> sheesh...you were right TheSheep..i feel stupid now though the range should be allowed
<YeahRight> anyway thanks
<anadgouda> i am setting up the kiosk mode using info in xfce wiki, but the xfdesktop settings don't seem to work
<travkin> Hi to all! My issue: when i'm starting ANY application, my CPU goes up at 100%... In other distros i don't have this issue
<anadgouda> travkin: does it happen only at application startup?
<anadgouda> Anybody tried the kiosk mode?
<travkin> anadgouda, yes
<travkin> i also tried Ubuntu and Kubuntu, the same :( tried vesa too..
<YeahRight> in synaptics manager what does the second column mean? thats the one were some packages have an ubuntu icon in front of their name
<anadgouda> travkin: any information in the logs?
<travkin> nope, for example, when I start terminal, in htop i can see that it uses only 10% of cpu, but CPU goes to 100%
<travkin> goes up*
<YeahRight> do you start any flash content by any chance?
<YeahRight> cause i had the issue too and it was because of flash
<YeahRight> any browser that might start maybe?
<travkin> nop
<CountDown> Is there a version of the 9.10 release for the PPC port that fixes the oversized ISO bug?
<IulianISI> hi
<IulianISI> I have a laptop DELL Inspiron 6400 with a ATI X1400 video card.
<IulianISI> I've tried different approaches described on several forums but nothing is working properly. Now i have installed on my laptop the Radeon driver and i have some graphical acceleration but is working slow and the resolution is stucked at 1024x768.
<IulianISI> I booted from the CD loads and everything worked fine and the ATI graphics acceleration worked really well.
<IulianISI> How can i make it work like that on my installed version?
<likemindead> Not sure, IulianISI. I avoid ATI. :-\
<IulianISI> tx
<j0inty> hi@ll....I have an IDE CD-RW burner which will detect as a SCSI drive and doesn't work with brasero,xfburn, because he can't detect read/write speed of this drive ! http://paste.ubuntu.com/320271/
<FrozenFire[work]> Does anyone know of an XFCE panel widget which shows a text entry, to be passed to a command?
<FrozenFire[work]> Similar to the look of the Verve widget
<j0inty> does anyone known a workaround for older CD-RW drive that will not run und sci driver ??
<j0inty> "und sci" = "under scsi"
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a panel plugin similar to xfce-generic-slider, but a text entry like Verve?
<wwig> hello, may xubu run smooth on a p3 500 with 384MB RAM?
<Sysi> i ran 8.04 with 256 and it was smooth, but current release is a bit havier
<knome> the ram difference means a lot
<knome> probably it'll run just fine
<wwig> 9.10 is heavier than 8.04?
<Sysi> a bit
<wwig> how come?
<knome> wwig, new xfce version, for example
<Sysi> 9.10 still boots faster
<knome> wwig, new stuff we have to keep up-to-date to keep up with ubuntu
<wwig> ah ok
<wwig> what would you suggest?
<wwig> 8.04 or 9.10?
<wwig> it should run on an old Matrox g200
<knome> wwig, 8.04 if you want the smoothest possible
<knome> wwig, 9.10 if you want to be adventurous ;)
<wwig> :D
<wwig> which is the most stable?
<knome> well, 9.10 comes with lots of fixes and new features
<knome> 8.04
<wwig> more than 9.10? ohwow
<C00LARR01> i would try 9.10 and if you dont like it go to 8.04
<wwig> actually I run ubu 9.04 on a fast machine btw
<wwig> ok I download both
<wwig> I will install it on a newbie pc
<C00LARR01> if you have a usb drive and use unetbootin it is very easy
<wwig> newbie's pc
<wwig> I don't
<wwig> 9.10 is more userfriendly than 8.04?
<knome> wwig, probably yes
<knome> wwig, though it doesn't have a menu editor
<knome> wwig, otherwise yes
<wwig> cause that guy uses only winxp till now
<wwig> he is a newbie of linux
<wwig> and he is miffed about viruses
<knome> wwig, does he need to edit the apps showing in his menu?
<wwig> no
<wwig> internet, a webcam, an lpt printer
<wwig> and an usb adsl modem
<wwig> office applications like writer
<wwig> knome,
<wwig> and porno websites lol
<knome> haha
<knome> okay
<knome> hmm.
<knome> maybe 9.10 then
<knome> be aware that you might need to work with the hardware for a while
<wwig> yes? why?
<wwig> cause they are old?
<PrebenR> hi! going to install Karmic, is the ext4 corruption problems fixed now or should I stick to ext3
<Sysi> i've used ext4 for long time happily
<knome> wwig, no, but because there might not be an open source driver for them, for example
<wwig> an old epson printer
<wwig> stylus color 640
<wwig> and the Matrox g200
<wwig> and the speedtouch adsl usb
<PrebenR> Sysi, so no problems with large files
<Sysi> no any problems yet
<PrebenR> ok, I'll google a bit more to decide. Thanks!
<Krukk> hi, just wonder can you help me, i want to install Wine on Xubuntu 9.04 bur the computer with xubuntu is not connected to the internet so can't download it through Add/Remove, I gotta download on the other laptop and copy it, the thing is i'm not sure which version should i download? how can i check it
<Krukk> http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<knome> Krukk, wine is in the ubuntu repositories, you should download it there
<jessejazza> How do folk find the 9.10 version
<jessejazza> The face lift is good but i was more than annoyed to find that they haven't sorted the display resolution
<knome> jessejazza, there is not much we can do about the display resolution stuff
<knome> jessejazza, either the fix is in complete ubuntu (or complete X) or nowhere
<jessejazza> Thing is there was nothing wrong with screens and graphics or displayconfig-gtk. But it is a gnome thing it seems to do away with it. fedora gets it to work okay so it is all down to ubuntu
<knome> jessejazza, the xubuntu development team can affect only that little to gnome things happening in ubuntu. i'm sorry if we let you down
<jessejazza> Sorry i don't follow. Do you mean you follow what the ubuntu development team do?
<jessejazza> displayconfig-gtk worked really well and is still available in debian - no need for it to ever have been removed
<knome> jessejazza, the ubuntu development team works on gnome and tries to make it work as good as possible. sometimes that work affects the xubuntu developers, and we have to fix things to make them work also in xfce/xubuntu. if the ubuntu gnome folks break something gnome-specific, we possibly won't go fixing it, since we have a lot of other things to do
<knome> right, well, that sounds like a canonical/ubuntu gnome team decision which we really can't affect
<jessejazza> Which is why i get a little annoyed with some of the u8nnecessary changes they do. I loved ubuntu, Mark Shuttleworth is an immensely enterprising man.
<knome> jessejazza, i really encourage you to talk about that in somewhere public and let also mark and the ubuntu team know that.
<jessejazza> Is the October version meant as a test version prior to the April stable one?
<knome> jessejazza, no
<knome> jessejazza, there are LTS releases and there are non-LTS releases, but both are meant to be that stable they can be used withtout problems
<knome> jessejazza, soem non-LTS releases might be bit worse then others, but that's a thing that just happens, when you have to release in 6 month cycle
<knome> jessejazza, the LTS version is just getting some EXTRA care
<jessejazza> That is what i thought. But just from experience it seems that the october versions try out new things and April puts right the odd thing that's wrong... as i see it
<knome> jessejazza, not all of the april versions are LTS
<knome> jessejazza, that's maybe just coincidence that this has happened
<knome> an LTS release is only released every 2 years
<jessejazza> yes i realise that about LTS. But the intermediate April non-lts version is still better [imho] than an october release
<knome> pure coincidence then :)
<knome> or maybe something else, but definitely not especially planned to be like that
<jessejazza> what did you mean by your comment earlier that i should tell M. shuttleworth and others publically
<knome> well i mean, they keep doing these decisions you don't like if nobody says "hey, we didn't like that"
<jessejazza> ok understand... if i put my hand on heart i'd say i still support *buntu 100%. But after using Mepis - ubuntu with all it's staff are way behind a 'one man' job. If he can sort things why can't they
<knome> or if you want to be even more recreative "hey, are you sure that was the right decision/thing to do"
<jessejazza> good last point
<knome> jessejazza, well there's the problem. enough people involved -> too much bureaucracy.
<knome> jessejazza, important things have hit the bureaucracy before and failed and will continue to do so in the future also, if we keep the same governance structure up
<jessejazza> Ah... oh dear. That's a pity. How much does Mr suttleworth actually RUN the organisation. I gather he lives in London when the rest of canonical is on the Isle of Man
<knome> jessejazza, he does run it, but it's hard to see the little things that are affected when you run an organization this large, i admit
<knome> jessejazza, but i think the word should move from mouth to mouth and back to mark that something isn't working
<knome> possibly it is, but mark might be reluctant to act differently
<knome> who knows
<jessejazza> all i can say is that ubuntu introduced me to the world of linux. It has given more than other distros in many ways and i wish them the very best. But sorry some things have really niggled me. I gather the organisation runs at a loss. I can't help feeling that they would be better off producing an annual release well sorted
#xubuntu 2009-11-17
<helpme> cn anybody help me?
<hosoka> hello
<hosoka> I suddenly have connectivity issues with sites as www.9292ov.nl
<hosoka> or www.connexxion.nl
<hosoka> I am not able to search anymore with the 2 sites.
<TheSheep> I don't think xubuntu is in any way related to those sites or your isp
<shayne> Hey guys... I need some help with making Compiz start automatically.
<shayne> I have tried solutions on the net, but they don't seem to be working
<shayne> I am running 9.10 Karmic Koala
<shayne> anyone got any ideas?
<ironfoot495> Hello I just started using xubuntu 9.10 and I love it but I lost the boot up now for a day and  I can't seem to get it to come up???
<ironfoot495> can some one give me a clue on how to fix this?
<rkaran> anyone know of any repositories where I can find vim-gtk, vim-gnome or vim-tiny?
<steven_> Is it normal for Xubuntu to ask for your password when you restart?
<steven_> Why do I need to type my password in to get Xubuntu to restart?
<TheSheep> because xfce4-session got restarted, probably
<TheSheep> during upgrade, I'd guess
<steven_> It is not a security issue?
<steven_> I have only downloaded updates and stuff from the repository so far
<steven_> Can I use that new Cloud One thing with Xubuntu or is that only Ubuntu?
<Clavin12> hey
<Clavin12> Hello?
<Pres-Gas> Hello, Clavin12
<Clavin12> hey, can anyone here help me?
<knome> !ask | Clavin12
<ubottu> Clavin12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Clavin12> I've got a problem installing Xubuntu
<Clavin12> I burn the ISO properly and when I go to install it gives me a corrupt file error
<Clavin12> I've redownloaded several times from different locations, and reburnt the ISO many times but it always comes out that way.
<Clavin12> I think it might be a problem with my cd drive
<genii> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<genii> You can also do the "verify cd" from boot menu of it
<Clavin12> I've done that. It says that there is a problem with the cd. The md5 is alright though. which is what led me to believe that its a prolem with my cd drive. btw I was using the alternate installer.
<Pres-Gas> Okay, I think I am just unhappy with gdm 2.28.
<menecio> hi need some help with 9.10 installation
<menecio> i'm stuck at step 3 of 6
<menecio> whe it starts to check disks partitions it gets stucked at 47%
<menecio> any ideas?
<menecio> i did check dmesg but i dosn't show anything about it
<menecio> and i didn't see any installer.log at /var/log
<menecio> anyone?
<menecio> so you are all here idling
<menecio> whats the point
<menecio> you all do suck hairy ugly and stinky balls
<menecio> fuck you
<knome> right...
<FelineMonstrosit> Hi. Since upgrading to 9.10 the new login screen has been a bit buggy. Sometimes I type in my password and it shows a loading screen as though it's logging on, then returns me to the login screen. It usually takes two or three tries for me to log in. Has anyone else had the same problem? Is there a way to solve it?
<likemindead> FelineMonstrosit, I enable auto-login.
<FelineMonstrosit> likemindead: that's all very well, but what if I want my computer password locked so other people can't log in as me?
<killsoft> FelineMonstrosit: I don't have my XFCE box handy, but IIRC I removed the .xfce dir. It's still very slow but doesn't restart now.
<likemindead> I use a BIOS password. :-\
<likemindead> Also, you could install SLiM. It's very nice. http://slim.berlios.de/
<wrgb> FelineMonstrosit: I had the same problem, found a bug in Launchpad concerning the issue, had to do a fresh install to get rid of the problem
<FelineMonstrosit> ugh. I think I'll try what killsoft suggested. where can I find the .xfce dir?
<killsoft> FelineMonstrosit: your home directory
<killsoft> ~/.xfce
<FelineMonstrosit> ok thanks
<wrgb> FelineMonstrosit: FWIW I tried that, it worked until I changed the screen resolution -- it's seems to be tied to configuration changes
<likemindead> Give SLiM a look too. It's very slick & highly customisable.
<FelineMonstrosit> likemindead: I have an old and slow computer. Will it run alright, that considered?
<likemindead> Yes, FelineMonstrosit, SLim is very quick.
<likemindead> The antiX MEPIS folks use it.
<arkoba> Hi, everyone! Could someone help me?
<knome> !ask | arkoba
<ubottu> arkoba: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arkoba> Ok. I have some troubles with sound on Xubuntu 9.04 on my Asus laptop. There just no sound at all.
<likemindead> I had to install PulseAudio to get my sound working.
<likemindead> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<knome> likemindead, i had to remove pulseaudio to get my sound working... :)
<likemindead> Remove it? It doesn't come with Xubuntu...?
<knome> it does, with the new releases
<likemindead> Hmm. Yeah, it didn't when I installed 9.10 at Alpha 6.
<likemindead> Well, arkoba, you might remove PulseAudio & try just ALSA.
<likemindead> !ALSA
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<knome> likemindead, really? interesting. anyway, removing pulseaudio stuff worked for me.
<arkoba> likemindead, It was on default. No sound. I'll try Pulse - just a minute.
<likemindead> Yeah, you have options. Yay! Linux! ;-)
<arkoba> likemindead, yeah, right... And sometimes have to make them myself... :-D
<rr72> i have always wanted to install linux from scratch
<rr72> i dont have patience for it
<genii> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is linux from scratch www.linuxfromscratch.org; not to be confused with  LTS which is the long term support version of ubuntu (6.06 and 8.04)
<arkoba> Seems like everything was much easier than I thought... Or pulseaudio helped... The thing, I hate linux for, is that when something works, I never know, why...
<rr72> arkoba~ or when it doesn't work it could be a zillion things.
<rr72> i have problems with my hotkeys on my compaq 8510w laptop, specificly the brightness ones
<arkoba> Anyway, thanks a lot for help! See you in a next trouble! :-D Bye!
<rr72> glad someone was able to help, bye :-D
<rr72> troglobyte~ you have hotkeys for brightness control on your laptop and if so do they work?
<troglobyte> rr72, yeah, I have a Dell D630.  fn buttons all work.  brightness, volume, screen switching, etc..
<rr72> all but dimmer works
<rr72> and battery but what would the battery one bring up? I am going to try a live cd of ubuntu and see if it works there
<troglobyte> rr72, Is you dimmer a dedicated button of fn+arrow combo?
<troglobyte> -of +or
<rr72> fn f9/10
<troglobyte> ahh
<troglobyte> are the other buttons dedicated? I saw a post somewhere awhile back about a funky thing someone had to do to get their Fn key to work.
<rr72> i get the thing to show up and a slider goes up and down but nothing changes
<troglobyte> oh
<troglobyte> bummer :p
<rr72> i installed an app to do it from CLI
<rr72> just trying to register the command with the hotkeys but not sure where to do that cause there is nothing about nvidia/hp/compaq in acpi events
<rr72> trhere is an asus bright up/down scripts though
<rr72> ok so a live cd works
<Benkinooby> hi there. is xfce supporting this nice 3d-window-switching natively (like making windows transparent) or do i have to go for an additional composite manager?
<Benkinooby> also i am very confused about thie difference of beryl, compiz fusion, compiz... and all this composit-managers. which one is the one to choose?
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do I install ati drivers on XUbuntu Karmic?
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: try applicatin -> system -> hardware drivers
<Benkinooby> application
<freaky[t]> Benkinooby, it only displays driver for my modem card but not for ati card
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: is it important to you if it is open source or not?
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: this are the websites to check: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI (this one is not open source) and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver (this one is open source)
<freaky[t]> Benkinooby, i dont care it must work ... how do i check if my card is a radeon card (laptop)
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: i am just reading from the second link i gave you.... type into your console lspci -nn | grep VGA
<_Techie_> freaky[t]: what ATI card is this for? just about all ATI cards are Radeons from my old 9600XT to my new HD3650
<freaky[t]> Radeon Mobility X700
<_Techie_> then you will most likely want the FGLRX driver
<_Techie_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<freaky[t]> ok thank you very much :DD
<_Techie_> or if your brave you can use the latest driver from the ati/amd site
<freaky[t]> btw, is there anything like "Places --> Network" in gnome for xfce?
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: as you see, they are opting for the closed source driver, fglrx
<freaky[t]> what do you mean?
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: as i told you. there is a open source driver and a closed source driver (see my links). but in your case, it is advisable to use the closed source driver. only if you like to play around you can also try the open source driver.... in the end it comes to the same point.
<freaky[t]> ok
<freaky[t]> but theres only tutorial for 9.04 and not for 9.10
<freaky[t]> :\
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: sould work
<Benkinooby> should work
<freaky[t]> ok
<freaky[t]> no it doesnt
<freaky[t]> it says
<freaky[t]> Enable the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the 'Hardware Drivers' (System->Hardware drivers), then do:
<freaky[t]> but i dont have the ati graphic drivers listed there
<_Techie_> freaky[t]: you can use the drivers from the ati/adm site if you want to
<_Techie_> amd*
<freaky[t]> do I even need the ati drviers? because i can allready display shadow under windows i thought thats only possible for if you have enabled fglrx drivers
<_Techie_> can you paste output of "lspci | grep VGA"
<freaky[t]> no because im here on gnome - xubuntu runs on my laptop but what are u looking for?
<_Techie_> the chipset
<freaky[t]> it says: "3:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)
<_Techie_> kk
<_Techie_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Install%20from%20ati.com%20(latest%20version%20of%20drivers)
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: please, type glxgears into your terminal and tell me what you see
<freaky[t]> command not found =DD
<Benkinooby> ok, then you need to install the driver.... maybe you alrdy installed the driver but didn't enable it
<freaky[t]> ill install one moemnt
<_Techie_> im gonna go watch a movie, if your still here when i get back ill help some more
<freaky[t]> i see 3 gears. 1 red one green one blue and they are turning
<freaky[t]> _Techie_, hehe ok thank you! :)
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: good... are they turning fluently?
<freaky[t]> yes they are :D
<_Techie_> Benkinooby: they wont be turning as nicely as they could be
<freaky[t]> 7028 frames in 5.0 seconds
<_Techie_> wait, we forgot one main check
<_Techie_> lsmod | grep fglrx
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: this is nice
<Benkinooby> :D
<freaky[t]> lsmod doesnt return anything with fglrx
<_Techie_> kk
<_Techie_> then instal away
<_Techie_> just wanted to check you hadnt installed it previously
<Benkinooby> the funny thing is, my frames are around 1200 and i have very nice effects....
<freaky[t]> how do i install the flash plugin for firefox?
<Benkinooby> lol... careful.... the frames depend on the size of the window... if u use a big window for the gears, your frames will go down!!!
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: to be honest, people here like to answer questions... but it is better, ifyou google a littlebit before you ask... thelinks we sent you are all results of google
<Benkinooby> but to answer your question:
<freaky[t]> hm ok sorry hehe
<freaky[t]> :o)
<Benkinooby> go firefox -> tools -> add-ons
<Benkinooby> and then coose get add-on
<freaky[t]> done
<freaky[t]> i dont see any flash plugin
<freaky[t]> in the list
<freaky[t]> wait i search
<Benkinooby> oh, sorry
<Benkinooby> missunderstood :)
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: http://www.google.ch/search?q=firefox+flash+plugin+in+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Benkinooby> this way ;)
<freaky[t]> theres no hmm
<freaky[t]> wait
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: to sum up: search with your softwaremanager for something that has flashplugin in the name
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: i hope you know about *buntu softwaremanagent
<_Techie_> if you want to check if you have a flash plugin installed in firefox, go to the url about:plugins in firefox
<freaky[t]> i dont have any flashplugin installed because the ati website tells me i should get flashplugin
<freaky[t]> done
<freaky[t]> it's installed :D
<freaky[t]> thank you very much
<Benkinooby> tested it?
<freaky[t]> yes it works :D
<freaky[t]> guys the installer from the ati website doesnt have ubuntu 9.10 listed :(
<Benkinooby> :/
<freaky[t]> only up to 9.04
<freaky[t]> ok another question
<freaky[t]> in gnome u can select Places --> Network and add a network connection to some remote server via ftp/fish etc.
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: check out this one... dont have exp. with it .... http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidiaati-graphics-card-driver-in-ubuntu-910karmic
<freaky[t]> or sftp
<freaky[t]> and i would like to be able to browse my home folder on my dedicated server using sftp
<freaky[t]> is there any way to simply integrate it as in gnome where u just click and
<freaky[t]> the folder opens
<freaky[t]> ?
<freaky[t]> Benkinooby, on that url it says 500 internal server error
<Benkinooby> hmmm.. works fine for me
<freaky[t]> hm i think ill keep what is installed
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: sorry, had small problm
<freaky[t]>  no problem ;D
<Benkinooby> let's stay in xubuntu channel
<Benkinooby> freaky[t]: do you speak german?
<freaky[t]> yes i am german
#xubuntu 2009-11-18
<rr72> ok so ubuntu live cd will change my brightness but it won't on my xubuntu install, any ideas?
<freaky[t]> hi all is anybody familiar with gigolo? im trying to mount a remote location over ssh. but it always opens / on the remote machine not /home/myuser/ and i couldnt find any setting for setting the start remote folder
<_Techie_> freaky[t]: is it too much to navigate to /home/user/?
<freaky[t]> every time, if it can be automated - yes :)
<_Techie_> this gigolo, is it a mounter or a browser?
<rr72> freaky[t]~ your gigolo works for remote connections?! did you do anything special? mind doesn't work
<_Techie_> 13 more minutes then i can finally boot back into windows and use my system again
<_Techie_> if i had known gparted would take 6 hours a pop to resize and move my partitions i wouldnt have bothered
<freaky[t]> rr72, yes ill explain you wait a moment
<freaky[t]> mounter
<freaky[t]> i think it stores remote locations at least theres an option for it i gotta test but ill first help rr72
<_Techie_> freaky[t]: you could just make a symlink to the folder within the mount location
<freaky[t]> _Techie_, no that's not the usual way ;p
<freaky[t]> and i still have to make 1 extra click then
<_Techie_> freaky[t]: haha
<freaky[t]> http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/help.html#open-resources-in-thunar-on-xfce-4-4-and-4-6 @ rr72
<_Techie_> freaky[t]: you could always make a bash script to mount it and open up your browser
<freaky[t]> hm ill have a closer look soon
<_Techie_> sorry about the fact that all my answers dont actually fix the problem, they only work around it
<freaky[t]> hehe no problem ;D
<freaky[t]> i can't find an answer also
<freaky[t]> i just noticed it doesnt save the last remote location =(
<rr72> cause i get gnome obexftp issues when i try
<rr72> wait sorry, wrong bug
<rr72> i can't open an application
<freaky[t]> rr72, what do you mean?
<rr72> error opening location: No application is registered as handling this file
<rr72> gvfs-open: <HOST>: error opening location: No application is registered as handling this file
<freaky[t]> did u do what they say in that tutorial i gave u a link to?
<freaky[t]> ah
<freaky[t]> relog
<freaky[t]> maybe tht helps
<freaky[t]> log out and back in
<rr72> no lol
<rr72> i didnt read it lol ROFL
<freaky[t]> then do what they say
<rr72> i am doing it!!!!!!!!! GAWRD!!!!!!!! ROFL
<freaky[t]> ?
<rr72> nvm
<_Techie_> 30 seconds!!!!!
<rr72> BOOM@ BOOM@
<_Techie_> 3
<_Techie_> 2
<_Techie_> 1
<_Techie_> BOOM!!!!
<_Techie_> YAY!!! i can finally reboot into an installed OS, not this stupid livecd that ive been stuck in for the last 12+ hours
<freaky[t]> ^^^^
<_Techie_> see you all on the flipside
<rr72> topside more like!
<_Techie_> BOOYAKASHA!!!
<_Techie_> now to reboot and test my 9.10 install
<rr72> freaky[t]~ it worked!@!
<freaky[t]> rr72, great :D
<_Techie_> ill be back after i reboot
<rr72> darn :-P
<freaky[t]> ok _Techie_  ;D
<rr72> I should try  xubuntu live cd and see if it is an issue that way for my laptop brightness control keys
<rr72> burning one right now
<wrgb> _Techie_: did it work?
<_Techie_> wrgb, yeah
<wrgb> _Techie_: that's perseverance!
<_Techie_> only downside is i cant see my 178gig partition because its a wubi install
<freaky[t]> wb _Techie_  ;D
<wrgb> _Techie_: is your 178gig partition the host partition?
<_Techie_> wrgb, yeah
<_Techie_> i can see my 120gig windows drive fine, but my media drive is nowhere to be found
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a GUI for managing FUSE filesystems? I don't want to have to open a terminal to mount FTP/SSH every time.
<FrozenFire[work]> Wait, sorry. I just found "Remote Filesystems"
<freaky[t]> FrozenFire[work], yea ... it wont work as-is in xfce
<freaky[t]> but i can give you a link to make it work with thunar
<freaky[t]> (the xfce file manager)
<_Techie_> freaky[t], i guess ive got 1 up on ya then, im running pure ubuntu
<_Techie_> brb
<_Techie_> gotta restart
<freaky[t]> http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/help.html#open-resources-in-thunar-on-xfce-4-4-and-4-6
<freaky[t]> ok
<freaky[t]> ill wait ;D
<freaky[t]> FrozenFire[work], you got the problem that your bookmarks dont open up any filemanager?
<FrozenFire[work]> freaky[t], Yeah, just hit that :P
<freaky[t]> FrozenFire[work], http://www.uvena.de/gigolo/help.html#open-resources-in-thunar-on-xfce-4-4-and-4-6
<FrozenFire[work]> Thanks
<freaky[t]> np ;D
<freaky[t]> FrozenFire[work], the thing you manage remote bookmarks with is called "gigolo" ;)
<_Techie_> im soo happy
<freaky[t]> _Techie_, ^^
<freaky[t]> i miss a lot of stuff on xubuntu
<freaky[t]> like a notes application, calendar ... etc.
<freaky[t]> but i also like xubuntu
<freaky[t]> :/
<lcb> hi. please someone help me how to restore top and bottom panels from the desktop? for some reason they vanished from there.
<_Techie_> alt + f2    xfce-panel
<lcb> panel link on settings is not working
<likemindead> That seems to be happening to folks a lot. :-\
<_Techie_> your not the first and you wont be the last
<likemindead> Hasn't happened to me in over a year, though. Huh...
<lcb> ok _Techie_ , iḿ  trying. thanks
<rr72> freaky[t]~ a live cd works for my brightness control but my install won'e
<freaky[t]> rr72, cant help you there sorry
<freaky[t]> lcb, did u relog since then?
<lcb> yes freaky[t]
<freaky[t]> hm didnt happen to me yet but im using xubuntu since only 2 hours lol
<lcb> after trying to solve without it
<lcb> freaky[t], , i love it and i recommend it and i believe this happened due to some sort of pc problem with keyboard
<freaky[t]> no idea
<lcb> at times starts writing zzzz s with no reason
<lcb> well, let me try what _Techie_ suggested before. tks _Techie_
<lcb> hmmm "the command xfce-panel failed to run. failed to execute child process xfce-panel (no such file or directory)"
<lcb> how to recover system essentials??
<_Techie_> it might be xfce4-panel, i dont actually run xubuntu myself so im not 100% sure
<lcb> _Techie_,  thank you so much. it worked!
<lcb> it is indeed xfce4-panel
<lcb> tks a lot
<_Techie_> no problem
<lcb> )
<lcb> :)
<rr72> _Techie_~ any ideas about brightness control on a laptop? it works on live cd but not 9.10 install
<_Techie_> is the livecd plain ubuntu, or is that xubuntu aswell?
<rr72> works on both of them
<lcb> rr72, i just did a search on add/remove applications under "bright" and you have there some utilities
<rr72> it might be a preprtary driver issue with nvidia?
<lcb> try "Monitor Settings" application, for instance
<rr72> it comes up on the notification area though
<lcb> rr72, "NVIDIA X Server Settings" utility (i'm not an expert in any way, if the monitor or any device in the surrounds explodes it's your responsibility )
<rr72> brb going to see if i uninstall the nvidia drivers works
<rr72> i can set it via CLI
<rr72> just not through the buttons
<freaky[t]> ill reboot into windows now my laptop just shut itself off again because of overheating
<freaky[t]> i dont know - that with xfce
<freaky[t]> without doing anything
<freaky[t]> i think i need a new laptop
<lcb> back to fuse some devices, like router, microwave and wife. I owe you one _Techie_. bbl
<_Techie_> lcb, no you dont
<lcb> _Techie_,  ido... i know what is helping other on this media :) it's grateful when someone recognize simple gestures, ideas, suggestions from ppl on these help channels.  :)
<_Techie_> anyway, im gonna go play some fallout3
<rr72> freaky[t]~ i think it is the nvidia drivers, as no it works
<freaky[t]> ?
<rr72> now*
<freaky[t]> im on windows
<rr72> lemme install them again and see if they don't work
<Oceanwatcher> Hi everyone.
<Oceanwatcher> I just finished installing Xubuntu for a friend. I made a login for myself (as admin) and would like to hide it from the login screen. How can I do that?
<Oceanwatcher> I have found no place to control the login screen
<likemindead> Not sure, Oceanwatcher. Sorry. I use auto-login.
<rr72> I I am going to ask in ubuntu tomorrow about my problem
<rr72> thankyou all for the help
<Oceanwatcher> likemindead: Thx.
<Oceanwatcher> I just need to exclude my own login to avoid confusion. Actually, the 9.04 style login was better than the 9.10 login in my opinion. Less cluttered and to the point.
<crlsktr> hello?
<crlsktr> can someone help me?
<crlsktr> hello?
<cody-somerville> crlsktr, just ask your question
<crlsktr> i have a problem trying to burn an audio cd in brasero
<crlsktr> well i just have installed xubuntu 9.10
<crlsktr> but i think i haven't installed mp3 support
<crlsktr> can you help me ?
<crlsktr> it says something like
<crlsktr>  file.mp3 is not a valid audio or video file
<crlsktr> and it's completely ridiculous 'cos i can play the file and hear it
<ironfoot495> I have a serious problem I have the info to change grub to grub2 but I first have to get system to boot which is hanging and has been hung for a few days.!!
<ironfoot495> can someone please help me cure this?
<ironfoot495> xubuntu 9.10
<Balsaq> Howdy Troutspa1n
<Troutspa1n> hi there
<Troutspa1n> I need to register.
<Balsaq> 10-4
<Balsaq> do you know how
<Troutspa1n> yes
<Balsaq> cool
<Balsaq> yeah i did it...why not
<mantis_> anyone here hosting VM's on XB within 64bits?
<_Pete_> I have
<Billy_buntu> Hey, do you think Xubuntu 9.10 is stable?
<tavasti> for me it is
<Billy_buntu> It just froze when I used the update manager on my usb installation.
<Billy_buntu> now firefox won't open and no update manager.
<Billy_buntu> not stable.
<Billy_buntu> I didn't have this problem with 9.04
<tavasti> same setup, running on usb-drive?
<Billy_buntu> yes.  it downloaded the updates, but froze when installing them.
<tavasti> is that usb stick or real hd?
<Billy_buntu> usb flash drive.
<Sysi> version update or normal updates?
<Billy_buntu> normal.
<Billy_buntu> the synaptic package manager's not working now.
<Billy_buntu> it says:  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Billy_buntu> billy buntu is not impressed.
<Billy_buntu> I spent ages installing it..now this happens..
<Billy_buntu> looks like a complete reinstall...unless I get a fix.
<Billy_buntu> how do I reset update & synaptic managers?
<Billy_buntu> where's the reset button ?
<Billy_buntu> the emergency default button?
<Sysi> dpkg --reconfigure-a is commonly working fix
<Billy_buntu> ok..I'll try that.
<Sysi> sudo in front propably
<Billy_buntu>  ok
<Billy_buntu> it said "command not found"   Did you mean: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Billy_buntu> sorry I made a typing error!
<Billy_buntu> it's working now.. at least showing something...wait
<Billy_buntu> it gave me a pile of options..what now ?
<Billy_buntu> I opened synaptic package manager & got this error:   E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Sysi> run that?
<Billy_buntu> I tried...didn't work.
<tavasti> _cache->open() failed, flashdrive corruption?
<tavasti> end-of-life flash?
<Billy_buntu> It's a fairly new flash drive.
<Billy_buntu> It froze during the update...I assume it didn't complete the installation and logs.
<Billy_buntu> so the new updates have not been recognized.
<Billy_buntu> i tried the dpkg command and it said:  dpkg: parse error, in file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 0:
<Billy_buntu>  newline in field name `/bin/sh'
<tavasti> what filesystem you have there?
<tavasti> and is there some reason why would filesystem be corrupted?
<Billy_buntu> don't know..I used the usb creator to format the flash drive and install xubuntu.
<Billy_buntu> then i used the update manager & it froze during installation.
<Billy_buntu> *the update installation froze
<Sysi> so it's actually a live-usb?
<Billy_buntu> yes.  a live persistant usb
<Sysi> well, then it's not actually installed
<Sysi> you can make real installation for usb also
<Billy_buntu> how ?
<Sysi> hmm, i wonder if there are instructions somewhere
<Billy_buntu> pendrive linux has instructions, but you need windows and a special tool.
<Sysi> iirc it needs a bit configuring if you want to boot also without usb-stick
<Billy_buntu> ok.
<Billy_buntu> I used the xubuntu live cd: Applications >> System >> usb startup disk creator.
<Billy_buntu> it installed a casper-rw file (4 gigs)
<Sysi> hmm, i can't remember if there was something other than placing /boot to hard disc
<Sysi> but this is same as in ubuntu, you can ask also from #ubuntu
<Billy_buntu> ok.
<Sysi> if here isn't anyone wiser than me :b
<Billy_buntu> I might create my own capser-rw file  (that's the partition file that saves information)
<Billy_buntu> I have instructions.. I'll do it manually.
<Billy_buntu> xubuntu uses ext3 file system right ?
<Billy_buntu> or ext2 ?
<Billy_buntu> use gparted to find out.. I'll check
<Billy_buntu> I need to make sure casper-rw is formatted to the correct file type.
<Sysi> ubuntu can use manu filesystems
<Billy_buntu> but the casper-rw file...does it need a particular file type ?
<Billy_buntu> my instructions said to use ext3.
<Billy_buntu> the problem could be  "USB startup disk creator"  formatted casper-rw as ext2, when it should have been ext3..
<Billy_buntu> because ext3 worked fine in my usb xubuntu 9.04
<Sysi> my livesystems have always been on fat32
<Billy_buntu> yes I know that...but the capser-rw file should be formatted to ext3
<Billy_buntu> that's how it's done in 9.04
<Sysi> hmm, i never use usb for longer times so idk
<Billy_buntu> the capser-rw file saves your changes...it has to be formated to ext3,  even though the rest of the usb drive is fat32.
<Sysi> even though that proper installation was a bit hard because of stupid oem xp
<Billy_buntu> does your hard drive installation of 9.10 work ok ?
<Billy_buntu> have you tried the update manager ?
<Billy_buntu> there should be about 80 updates
<Billy_buntu> download the updates..and see if it works..
<Billy_buntu> then try downloading a game with synaptic package manager.
<Billy_buntu> (if you dare !!)
<Sysi> i'm not sure if liveystem is ment to be updated
<Sysi> i have working 9.10 in three computers
<Billy_buntu> << is not liable for any damage to your system..
<Billy_buntu> it's not a live cd... I'm talking about a hard drive installation of 9.10
<Billy_buntu> does your hard drive installation update with update manager ?
<Sysi> yes, all of them work great
<Billy_buntu> ok..
<Sysi> only mute-problems with sound
<Billy_buntu> did you configure the mixer ?
<Billy_buntu> applications >> multimedia >> mixer
<Sysi> that's common bug
<Billy_buntu> turn up the volume
<Billy_buntu> it worked for me.
<Sysi> but it isn't issue
<Billy_buntu> I played youtube videos with sound no problems.
<Sysi> back on mute after reboot
<Sysi> but i very rarely reboot
<Sysi> and at school sound needs to be muted :P
<Billy_buntu> ok. well that's strange because the sound on my 9.10 works fine.
<Billy_buntu> maybe it disagrees with your sound hardware.
<Sysi> ofc they work when you turn volume up
<Sysi> but as said, that's not issue for me
<Billy_buntu> ok.
<Billy_buntu> I'll use windows to install 9.10 to my usb drive and see if it works any better.
<Billy_buntu> there's a windows tool that creates a persistant usb installation of xubuntu 9.10
<Billy_buntu> or...I could use "usb disk startup creator"  then reformat casper-rw to ext3.
<Billy_buntu> thanks for putting up with my rambling..
<Billy_buntu> I'll use the live cd to install 9.10 to my usb flash.  then reformat casper-rw to ext3.
<Billy_buntu> bye
<Anomos>  i try to access some shared files in windows vista machine from my kubuntu machine. but when i try to open it through samba shares, it asks for credentials...? what credentials do i need?
<likemindead> !ntfs | Anomos
<ubottu> Anomos: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Anomos> 2 differenet machiensc
<Anomos> connected with ethernet
<likemindead> !samba | Anomos
<ubottu> Anomos: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Anomos> ok
<francesco_> I am having troubles with a linksys wpc54gs ver 2 card
<francesco_> i installed the driver with ndiswrapper
<francesco_> but the card is not recognized
<francesco_> has anybody else had this problem
<likemindead> Sorry, francesco_, I bought a cheap Intel card off of eBay so I wouldn't have to mess with ndiswrapper. :-\
<francesco_> thats ok...any clues on how to make the card detectable?
<likemindead> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<likemindead> :-\
<likemindead> I don't like dongles anyhow, so I went the cheap, well-supported mini-PCI card via eBay. :-)
<francesco_> how much did one of those run you
<likemindead> Intel PRO 2200 card was like $12 + $4 shipping. This was awhile back.
<likemindead> Let me check for you.
<francesco_> thank you ubottu
<francesco_> thanks
<likemindead> BAMP! http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-Pro-Wireless-G-2200BG-2200-MINI-PCI-802-11g-Card_W0QQitemZ270487024043QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item3efa4871ab
<likemindead> ;-)
<likemindead> Should work as long as your laptop has a mini-PCI port.
<mnemoc> hi, can one "logout" from command line? (ssh)
<likemindead> I believe "sudo powerdown" will do it, mnemoc.
<francesco_> thank you likemindead
<mnemoc> likemindead: powerdown? :)
<mnemoc> likemindead: you probably mean poweroff... but no, i need to backup the home of that person
<likemindead> OOOOhhhh...
<mnemoc> and i don't want to back it up "hot"
<likemindead> Hmm. Reboot into a CLI?
<mnemoc> so i can't ask..... xfce4-session? to log off the guy?
<mnemoc> well... shooting time :) killall firefox ...
<likemindead> Sorry, I'm not sure, mnemoc.
<mnemoc> likemindead: np ... it was just a "hope" :)
<mnemoc> thanks anyway
<likemindead> Hey, mnemoc, try the folks in #xfce ?
<mnemoc> likemindead: good idea
<mnemoc> likemindead: DISPLAY=:0.0 xfce4-session-logout --logout    :)
<mnemoc> bye :)
<fooka1> hello.  havent been able to sync tomboy notes with ubuntuone since upgrading to karmic
<fooka1> supposedly because default browser is not set
<fooka1> although it is
<fooka1> anyone got hints/ideas?
<Captain_Haddock> I have Kubuntu Karmic installed.. installing XFCE is just a "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" away, right?
<Sysi> yes
<renata> hello, i am new to xubuntu, I have installed karmic only today, and I have extreme trouble setting shortcuts, especially in sound ajustment on my laptop. please help
<Captain_Haddock> Sysi: is there an option to keep things lightweight? I don't particularly want abiword, and stuff like gnome-sudoku ...
<Sysi> it's also possible to just install xfce
<Captain_Haddock> Sysi: sudo apt-get install xfce ?
<Sysi> i'd guess it takes everything needed with it
<Sysi> seems to be xfce4
<Captain_Haddock> xfwm4?
<Sysi> my apt-get finds xfce4 package
<renata> I would appreaciate help with sound mixer. I want to assign shortcuts and have no idea how to do that, thanks
<Captain_Haddock> Sysi: mine does too - thanks for looking.
<Sysi> np
<fatih2> hi, i have installed xubuntu 9.10 and i have ati radeon 9200. how can i understand my system has 3d support?
<fatih2> when i type glxinfo | grep -i "direct rendering" it says command not found.
<Sysi> try just run glxgears
<fatih2> thanks. i type it  glxgears but command not found.
<renata> hello, I have problems with sound mixer, I would appreciate help. I have just installed karma and the sound icon is strange, shortcuts are not working. thanks
<Sysi> fatih2: it should come by default but install it if not
<fatih2> sysi: ok thanks. i will.
<KindOne> Just installed the lastest version of Xubuntu. When i open a program, it does not have a menu bar thing, and i can not move it around. How can I fix this ?
<knome> KindOne, try pressing alt and while pressing click+drag
<KindOne> nothing...
<knome> well, that definitely should work
<KindOne> ill upload a image of my problem
<KindOne> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rf7btc&s=6
<KindOne> any clue how to fix that?
<schizoTK> Hello Xubuntu Gurus!
<schizoTK> Seeking to edit BOOT.INI on a copied fat32 partition while booted into xubuntu
<schizoTK> Looked all over the forums, etc.
<schizoTK> Googled since 4 am
<schizoTK> How can I edit files on another partition?
<schizoTK> From Terminal, how would I access files on /dev/sda8
<schizoTK> if I'm currently in /dev/sda3
<knome> schizoTK, mount the partition
<knome> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<schizoTK> In Gparted it says the partition is already mounted
<schizoTK> fdisk -l shows the following for the partition in question
<schizoTK> /dev/sda8            2026        3504    11880004+   b  W95 FAT32
<schizoTK> How do I navigate to the mount point?
<schizoTK> OK, Thanks! I got it!
<schizoTK> I had to edit /etc/fstab
<schizoTK> Thanks once again for answering my newB?
<knome> well, that wasn't a totally novice question
<schizoTK> I'm trying to edit c:\BOOT.INI on a WinXP partition I copied, and now I can't see the file in question!!! { LoL }
<schizoTK> I can see the other files, so maybe I need to look for another?
<schizoTK> I've been computing since 1994, but had years where I never touched a PC
<schizoTK> Where I live, there are no utilities, no cable, no electricity, no telephone,
<schizoTK> So I have only been on the web for a year or two
<schizoTK> Only been using linux for about 6 months
<schizoTK> I have to say, I am very happy with the Ubuntu foundation, and all of the people who have worked so hard to give to the world this amazing OS
<schizoTK> For Free!
<knome> :)
#xubuntu 2009-11-19
<rr_lap> I fixed my brightness issue, well a work around. it has to do with the nvidia restricted drivers i installed. but i found a program to change brightness and mapped it to the brightness control keys :-D
<fooka1> rr_lap: what program is that?
<ron_o> fooka1, you beat me to it. :)
<ron_o> I have the same problem -- if it's not my video card.
<rr_lap> fooka1, nvclock, it was on lp
<rr_lap> well a link to it
<fooka1> rr_lap: care to share link?
<rr_lap> is it nvidia chipset?
<rr_lap> h.o.
<rr_lap> !bug 95444
<rr_lap> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvclock/+bug/95444/+viewstatus
<fooka1> rr_lap: thx
<rr_lap> that help?
<fooka1> if that points me to what helped you, yes
<rr_lap> well then i mapped my brightness hotkey under settings -> keyboard
<rr_lap> nvclock -S +X and -X. x being how much you want it to increment by,
<rr_lap> night guys, fooka1 wish you luck
<crlsktr> how can i view a pps file =
<crlsktr> ?
<_Pete_> with openoffice
<Zaiden> Is there a way to edit the main menu in xubuntu?
<MrNaz> whenever i try to unmount this device, its saying "an application is preventing the device from being unmounted" how do i find otu what the application is ?
<crlsktr> it depends on what are you doing in that moment
<ongacska> Wilkkommt auz Wunderland brotha
<ongacska> Sziasztok dicsoseges tesvereim
<TheSheep> ongacska: !hu
<TheSheep> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<ongacska> TheSheep: I have that informations, brotha, thzank you x:D
<TheSheep> ongacska: you're welcome
<leaf-sheep> To those whom use GRUB2 to edit their TTY resolution successfully, I wasn't able to get a new resolution.  I have set "GRUB_GFXMODE=1680x1050" in /etc/default/grub and ran "sudo update-grub"  It looks same.  Suggestion?
<leaf-sheep> Meh. This was intended to be on #ubuntu -- but yeah.
<KostyaXu> I successfully installed Xubuntu 9.10 to USB flash drive (persistant install) and it's working, updating and downloading packages fine.
<KostyaXu> 9.10 is awesome
<KostyaXu> one little problem I can't log into irc with pidgin..
<KostyaXu> anyone have this problem & how do I fix it ?
<Sysi> i think empathy have replaced pidgin
<Sysi> for irc in xubuntu is xchat
<KostyaXu> ok..I'm using xchat now
<KostyaXu> I've been testing 9.10 on USB all day & night
<KostyaXu> everything is working fine, but my "Application" menu dissapeared when I updated.
<KostyaXu> how do I get it back on the task bar?
<KostyaXu> is there a setting to enable "applications" in the task bar?
<Sysi> right click and choose: add
<Sysi> there should me main menu in one option
<KostyaXu> I see launcher & quick laucher.
<KostyaXu> it dissapeared when I updated 83 updates with update manager.
<Sysi> roll down, seems to be named "xfce-menu"
<KostyaXu> ok.
<KostyaXu> thanks!
<KostyaXu> I have the menu now.
<KostyaXu> the whole interface looks much better in 9.10
<KostyaXu> installing updates is cpu intensive, when it updated smbclient the pc locks up...
<KostyaXu> only slightly..but it installed eventually
<KostyaXu> I reformatted the casper-rw file as ext3 before I updated.  Saving to usb seems to be working OK.
<KostyaXu> <installed flash plugin, 83 updates, 2 games so far..
<KostyaXu> know a good video editor ?
<KostyaXu> to cut frames and join clips together..
<KostyaXu> or better...
<KostyaXu> I also have Slax 6.1.2 on usb drive.
<KostyaXu> & puppy linux on usb
<KostyaXu> I want to install mono framework on xubuntu
<ongacska> KostyaXu brotha?
<KostyaXu> also mono xna for running xbox & windows applications..
<ongacska> super
<ongacska> great
<ongacska> do it!
<Freddy2_> hi
<Freddy2_> can i use a virtual resolution in 9.10? i mean, using the visual app i can't, and by reconfiguring x.org with Virtual resolutions it doesn't work either
<martin_> got an update for 9.10 this morning which fails to install - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/322243/
<martin_> sysv-rc (--configure): subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Segmentation fault), core dumped
<ongacska> Dicsoseg teneked Balsaq testverem
<Balsaq> ya voll en cowq en aught en
<ongacska> danke
<ongacska> 'Alleluyyah bruderz
<renata> hello, my battery is not charging. What might be the problem?
<TheSheep> hardware
<renata> it was working fine until yesterday, when installed xubuntu 9.10
<TheSheep> coincidence
<renata> buying a new battery will help?
<TheSheep> laptop battery charges even when no operating system is loaded at all
<TheSheep> no idea what is broken
<TheSheep> but it's not related to xubuntu
<renata> TheSheep, thanks
<Sysi> ..powermanager can still fail
<TheSheep> how?
<TheSheep> can it stop battery from charging?
<Sysi> well, by not working
<TheSheep> but it charges even if you don't boot anything
<TheSheep> so nothing special has to be done
<TheSheep> it even charges when the laptop is off
<Sysi> but where do you then know if it charges if nothing tells you that?
<TheSheep> the leds tell me
<TheSheep> and the charge level when I turn it on
<Sysi> hmm, it seems that my laptop needs charging :D
<TheSheep> greedy bastard
<TheSheep> starve it
<_Pete_> My laptop announced 3 days ago that battery has been discoonected
<_Pete_> luckily it's still working :)
<_Pete_> dunno who stole the battery :/
<TheSheep> the Gnome
<_Pete_> nope, this is running KDE :)
<TheSheep> (funnily, on #ubuntu they say it was the mice)
<TheSheep> were*
<Sysi> i had this 30 minutes before i installed xubuntu
<Sysi> day before yesterday
<ron_o> this isn't necessarily an Xubuntu thing. But how can an applicaiton, say a web browser and especially with a plugin, keep asking for more and more RAM, upward of over 1GB?
<ron_o> it's really    /usr/lib/opera/9.63/operapluginwrapper 75 87 /usr/lib/flash-plugin/libflashplayer.so       which is eating the most
<ongacska> My window manager is lxde... better than xfce:D
<Sysi> lxde isn't window manager, it's working enviroment which uses openbox for windowmanager :P
<ron_o> such pedantics. :)
<ron_o> their website is titled:  LXDE.org | Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment
<Sysi> with flash nothing's odd btw
<ongacska> lxde better than xfce. that it is true bruder
<ron_o> it's probably not a DE..   I like 'working environment'... a catchall phrase that's safe. :)
<ongacska> the xfce very boring and slowly
<Sysi> ♥ xfce
<ongacska> I hate xfce:D
<ron_o> Sysi, it's me I'm sure. Keeping flash video pages open for ages why I get back to them.
<Sysi> lot  easier than lxde
<ongacska> lxde fatser than xfce Sysi bruder
<ongacska> faster..
<Sysi> yes
<ongacska> my pc 11 years old:D
<Sysi> xfce is enough fast still
<Sysi> for so userfriendly
<ron_o> xfce is low overhead, as long as you stay away from the applets.
<Sysi> but this isn't place for flamewars about opinions
<Sysi> this is support channel for ubuntu with XFCE :)
<ron_o> for speed I just stick with fluxbox... who needs quicker than that?
<Sysi> but any browser uses endlessly amout of ram when it's open long enough
<Sysi> dunno why
<ongacska> I need ubuntu support, without any window manager:D
<Sysi> then #ubuntu :D
<Sysi> or ubuntu-server if nor gui at all
<ongacska> ah yeah, but i have a ban in #ubuntu:D
<ron_o> ongacska, can you wonder why?
<Sysi> ask from irc council if it was without reason
<ongacska> ron_o bruder? I am da king of TrollZ:D
<Sysi> if it was, you may should have here too, but it's same as long as you behave well
<ongacska> I am da famous and rich penguinkillah
<ongacska> TUKSKILLAH
<Sysi> we have -offtopic for offtopic
<ongacska> :D
<_Pete_> indeed, rich killah uses 11y old pc lolz
<Sysi> for a hobby :D
<_Pete_> lamenezz++
<Sysi> sometimes i think if we should have #xubuntu-fi, here are so many finnish people :D
<Sysi> (well there are plenty of space at #ubuntu-fi so not really necessary)
<ongacska> Pete bruder: I am da collector too
<shooree> heya. I'm trying to connect to a hidden wireless, but when I fill out the details such as password and IP, and select the newly created connection from the list, the option to connect is grayed out. Why is this happening? I know I've got correct settings and all... :(
<renata> hello, screen brighteness of my laptop is set to very low after hihernation or suspend. I can fix only manually aferwards, it does not get back automatically, how can I fix this?
<ongacska> drop that renee
<pupuserc1610f> I'm having a problem with Xubuntu 9.10.   I installed it to usb drive & updated.  When I reboot, it asks to log in with username and password. Problem: I don't have a username or password. What can I do to enter/override the login prompt ?
<pupuserc1610f> is there a default username & password to log in?  Because I didn't set a username or pass when I installed.
<pupuserc1610f> I can't get past the login prompt..
<pupuserc1610f> Another problem I didn't ask for..Why?????
<pupuserc1610f> Why me ?!!???
<pupuserc1610f> No, I'm not a hacker or cyber terrorist trying to breach security.
<pupuserc1610f> It's my xubuntu. I need to get past MY login prompt
<wrgb> pupuserc1610f: did you just leave the username and password fields blank on install?
<pupuserc1610f> yes
<wrgb> it may seem obvious, but have you tried the enter key for both?
<pupuserc1610f> yes it said 'authentication failure'
<pupuserc1610f> what's the default username & password for the live cd?
<pupuserc1610f> <<googling
<Pres-Gas> Gentlefolk, what is the 9.10 way of viewing/manipulating your keys and passwords?  I thought we used to have seahorse or something like that in 9.04, but I cannot find anything for xubu 9.10.  Although I do see gnome-keyring-daemon active.
<pupuserc1610f> I fixed it.  The default username is Ubuntu.  and no password is needed.
<pupuserc1610f> so obvious!
<pupuserc1610f> I have my xubuntu 9.10 desktop up and running..
<wrgb> pupuserc1610f: that's good to know :)
<pupuserc1610f> ok bye
<ongacska> Dicsoseg Allahnak! Ongavezirke koszont titeket!
<Pres-Gas> I was trying to get access to an old wep key from a wireless device and it is not showing in Network Manager, but can still access the device.
<Pres-Gas> ...So I thought I would look in Seahorse and could not find it
<shooree> hey guys, if anyone has any experience with nm-applet bugs, please be so kind to help me in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8347962#post8347962 I'm so stuck it's horrible
<renata> ristretto opens in a very small window, every time i need to maximize it. Is it possible to set it open in maximized position all the time?
<Guest73528> Hi All.  I'm having problems logging into Xubuntu 9.10.  It used to ask me to enter my password twice before actually logging on - now it won't log in at all.
<Guest73528> From what I have read in the forums, I think that this is something to do with gdm, but I am not sure how to fix it.
<Guest73528> Can anybody help?
<shooree> is it possible to download and install packages from https://launchpad.net/~network-manager/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=karmic manually and how? I don't see a download link and my connection is acting up, making me unable to download properly through apt-get
<Pres-Gas> Guest73528, are you having your machine authenticate using any other method besides local files?  Was this 9.10 install a fresh install or an upgrade in place?
<Guest73528> It was a fresh install, authenticating on local files.  I'd been messing a bit with xorg.conf, though.  But the double logging in was already happening.
<Pres-Gas> Guest73528, the xorg.conf should not impact this.  I would browse through your logs.  /var/log/syslo /var/log/auth.log and /var/log/user.log
<Pres-Gas> See what happens on a login time.
<Guest73528> Pres-Gas: Will do
<Pres-Gas> Keep us postal, Guest73528 and feel free to use the pastebin if needbe.
<Pres-Gas> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Pres-Gas> At least it lets you in to see all this, Guest73528
<Guest73528> Pres-Gas: I've temporarily got round the problem - by installing ubuntu-desktop, which lets me start a session in GNOME.  It's a bit slow, but will do for now. I'll try a reinstall later on.
<Balsaq> with the xubuntu cd burner-brasero, is it ready to use, or do i have to hook it iup 1st?
<Balsaq> iup=up
<likemindead> Hook what up?
<Sysi> just use it
<Sysi> so did i
<Balsaq> wow
<Balsaq> coll
<Balsaq> cool
 * likemindead is confused.
<Balsaq> i can't believe how good xubuntu is
<Sysi> c'mon, it's xUBUNTU :P
<Balsaq> i dunno sometimes you need to get the package...engaged or something
<Balsaq> i had to do a trminal command to get youtube going
<Balsaq> yup xubuntu is the best
<Balsaq> i like it more that xp pro
<Balsaq> i can't imagine fast it would run a a modern computer
<Balsaq> mine are outdated..and they run fast
<likemindead> Yup. I run Xubuntu 9.10 on my old PIII 700MHz laptop. It's excellent.
<Balsaq> how is 910
<Balsaq> i have 904
<likemindead> 9.10 still has some minor bugs (for me) but I'm loving it.
<likemindead> YMMV. Try the 9.10 Live CD first.
<likemindead> Adios.
<Balsaq> see when i said hook it up...it was becuase i just started burning stuff and i tried it on my xp computer and i had to load software 1st before i could burn
<Balsaq> i was goofin around with it for 2 hours...and nuthin....then i loaded revo and it worked
<Balsaq> hey Sysi..where are you from?
<Balsaq> i am from eastern usa....massachusetts
<Sysi> finland
<Sysi> northern europe
<Balsaq> lots of folks from finland here
<Sysi> pretty much
<Balsaq> Pete...gnome..and you
<Balsaq> hmmmm, the cool weather must be good for the brain?
<Sysi> we need to use xubuntu, in here far north aren't yet multicore hightech systems :P
<Sysi> i blame education system usually
<Balsaq> this computer is a p4, single core, 2.4 with only 512 rdram (from 2003)
<Balsaq> i get them free at work...when the corporation is done with them
<Sysi> i have celeron 2.4, 1gig
<Balsaq> perfect for xubuntu
<Sysi> well, also dualcore but it's not powerful these days
 * Pres-Gas would just like to have access to his keyring and have GDM not list users by default
<Sysi> xdmcp would also be cool
<Pres-Gas> Indeed, Sysi
<Sysi> kdm just don't work well on my machine
<Sysi> kde don't at all
<Pres-Gas> Also, the GDM theme for 9.04 was a-w-e-s-o-m-e
<Sysi> yea
<Pres-Gas> Sysi, got any input on the keyring thing for Network Manager?
<Pres-Gas> 9.04 used to have seahorse, but 9.10 does not anymore...NM will not even show that you have some wep/wpa key listed in edit connections....just blank
<Sysi> i have to give password of network everytime
 * Pres-Gas begins to whip out the old KeePassX
<Pres-Gas> Ewww, Sysi.  wep or wpa?
<likemindead> This work? -- http://brainwreckedtech.wordpress.com/2008/08/26/get-rid-of-xubuntus-keyring-prompts/
<Pres-Gas> I don't have that issue, but I cannot reveal it if I chose to
<Sysi> hmm, can't remember
<Pres-Gas> I will have to whip out my 9.10 lappy and see about that
<Sysi> it asks passwd of network, not keyring
<Pres-Gas> My workstation seems to have that installed
<xae8koo> Can I use my PS3 controller as a mouse?
<likemindead> Anything is possible with Linux.
<likemindead> You just might have to write the code. ;-)
<ascheel> Can someone tell me how I can get xfce to recognize both monitors in a laptop+monitor configuration?
<slow-motion> hi
<likemindead> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<syrius> how do you select text and copy it in epdfviewer?
<guillaumeg> good evening
<guillaumeg> i need help !
<Sysi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<guillaumeg> xubuntu doesn't start after an update
<guillaumeg> after the logo the screen freeze
<guillaumeg> ansd i have to turn off the computer
<guillaumeg> i tried many things
<guillaumeg> without success
<guillaumeg> safe mode
<guillaumeg> update the grub
<guillaumeg> and so on
<guillaumeg> when i press startx it freeze
<guillaumeg> hp pavilion ze5700 ati radeon IGP
<guillaumeg> intel pentium IV 900 Mo RAM
<Sysi> less enter please, hard to get what you say bu i'll try..
<guillaumeg> i 'd like to configure xorg-conf
<guillaumeg> something like "system-config-display in fedora" but on xubuntu
<guillaumeg> remove the display driver and change it and restart
<guillaumeg> is it possible ?
<guillaumeg> GTK-WARNING cannot open display
<geolr> Hi all, I'd like to try the new Karmic Xubuntu on my eeepc 701 4gb. Do I do a standard install or are any options advisable? Thanks to you!
<Sysi> i have just default
<geolr> Thx, my web-search returned this guide: http://blog.bokhorst.biz/2659/computers-en-internet/installing-ubuntu-karmic-koala-asus-eee-pc/
<geolr> I'll just give it a try :-)
<bugs> hey
<bugs> i know this might sound a little bit weird, but is it possible that xubuntu displays fonts differently than ubuntu?
<bugs> when i use xterm -fa mono on xubuntu it doesn't look as smooth as on xubuntu, is it some pixel smoothing that gnome does or am i missing something else?
<likemindead> Using the exact same video drivers, bugs ?
<bugs> yep
<likemindead> That is strange.
<bugs> i just tried installing gnome-terminal, it displays the font smooth
<likemindead> Ever used Tilda?
<bugs> nope
<likemindead> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tilda_%28software%29
<likemindead> It's awesome.
<likemindead> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-a-drop-down-console-in-ubuntu/
<bugs> i was hoping on staying with xterm :)
<bugs> it's the fastest one
<bugs> and my machine is old
<likemindead> Try a different font? I love Liberation Mono.
<slow-motion> n8
<ConfusoFelice> Hi! Could someone help me to understand why some apps like gnome games are mute (no sounds at all) under xubuntu?
<ConfusoFelice> no ideas?
<Sysi> they may try to use different output
<Sysi> try choosing pulseaudio from mixer, that's default for gnome iirc
<Sysi> or if output can be chosen in programs settings
<Sysi> now i really need to go to bed, hopefyllu you find ansver
<ConfusoFelice> thank you
#xubuntu 2009-11-20
<roy00> Xubuntu Karmic gnome screen saver problem - screensaver not turning on. Anyone have same issue and a fix?
<mikubuntu> just updated my laptop to 9.10 through the update mgr ... now i don't have sound (do have video) ... when i tried to open pulseaudio, got: connection failed...
<JackVermicelli> I'm a WINE noob. When I attempt to run a .exe, the file disappears. Could you nudge me in the right direction?
<JackVermicelli> Or Wine rather.
<strongsoul> help | when i close my lid of laptop the system goes to sleep thereby cutting the internet and making me mad
<strongsoul> i changed the settings in xfce power manager
<strongsoul> and set all values to none
<strongsoul> even then same thing happens
<strongsoul> [this is happening since i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<_Techie_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<renata> hello, i have two laptops, one is running on Xubuntu 9.10, another - opensuse gnome. I want them both to run on xubuntu, but have no idea how to transfer the date from Opensuse laptop. I would appreaciate help, thanks
<renata> thansfer data, sorry
<TheSheep> scp should work fine
<TheSheep> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, just wondering if anyone can point me in the right direction re: remote desktop?
<ablomen> CptnAwesome, vnc
<ablomen> or ssh if you only want/need cli access
<CptnAwesome> well, i'm already that far, i was kinda hoping for a bit of info as to which packages i need to install etc
<ablomen> do you want to share that desktop or connect to a different machine?
<CptnAwesome> ive setup ssh, its all i'll need MOST of the time, but im not much of a guru when it comes to editing text files from the cli
<CptnAwesome> i want to connect to a different machine
<CptnAwesome> i have a client on my laptop, but i need a server on the other machine
<ablomen> ok then use something like tightvncserver or vino (vino depends on some gnome stuff though)
<ablomen> .. but might be easier to setup
<CptnAwesome> cool, i'll give vino a whirl
<_Pete_> CptnAwesome: right direction = freenx
<CptnAwesome> hrmmm that rings a bell
<CptnAwesome> how difficult is it to configure?
<CptnAwesome> _Pete_, i'd like to have a bit of a chat. pick your brain about freeNX, if you dont mind (or anyone else thats around)
<_Pete_> just install packets
<_Pete_> and it works
<_Pete_> at least for me
<_Pete_> bonus is that it communicates using ssh
<_Pete_> so is secure
<CptnAwesome> yeah i found a how-to on the ubuntu website =)
<wrgb> I have installed a new theme from Desktop Settings > New Theme, but I don't know how to apply it.   It doesn't show in my dropdown list of themes -- there's just the two default ones
<wrgb> sorry, wrong channel
<renata> hello, I cannot connect another machine wish ssh using GIGOLO. I can connect my xubuntu from another machine, though I cannot see files with gigolo, I would appreaciate help
<PedroM> anyone using Mac Portuguese Layout on Xubuntu ?
<Amgine> Problem: partitioned and formatted external hd. Device appears in file manager. Device fails to mount: "The enclosing drive for the volume is locked."
<Amgine> How do I mount the drive?
<chum> Amgine what type of filesystem did you format your hd into?
<Amgine> ext2
<Amgine> I used gigolo to connect, and now it's mounted. Now I'm wondering why that worked.
<chum> maybe that partition wasn't properly unmounted before
<Amgine> Probably not.
<Amgine> Thanks chum!
<valdu55> My firefox crash, what i need do?
<likemindead> Do a barrel roll, valdu55.
<TheSheep> likemindead: not funny
<likemindead> I disagree, TheSheep. And they had already disconnected.
#xubuntu 2009-11-21
<bluelaguna> Does Xubuntu use Pulse Audio?  If not, what does it use instead?
<mrpresident_> d
<anom01y> Hi, what is a good tool to record my desktop so I can show off Linux to all those winblows users ?
<qwertydiii> anyone using ubuntu 9.10?
<Monocian> May I ask a question? :s
<Monocian> :(
<anom01y> anyone here use an app called recordmydesktop ? if so, I am having trouble getting the sound to work. I tried putting 'ALSA' in the device section, but I get an error.
<anom01y> unless there is another app to record the desktop w/ sound recording capability also..
<michael_> hello
<michael_> anybody home? :P
<russianwizard> hello
<russianwizard> hello
<artistxe> looking for example partition maps for triple booting . any ideas ?
<artistxe> want to boot xubuntu , fedora , and opensuse
<artistxe> there is nobody here ?
<Freewillie> Hi
<Freewillie> Ive got a problem, I upgraded from xubuntu 9.04 to 9.10 but now xubuntu can't connect to my wireless network, it stays connecting but never connects
<Freewillie>  before the upgrade it worked
<Freewillie> can anyone help me please?
<Freewillie> Does anybody know how i can solve mine problem?
<Freewillie> I hope someone would reply
 * Freewillie is disappointed in the not response
<ACWL> Hey, got a question about running on a G5 powerpc
<ACWL> is this the correct place?
<ACWL> anyone at their computers?
<ACWL> goddammit
<ACWL> ........empty for the moment...thats irratating oh well, gonna have to try the old fasioned way.....
 * Freewillie is steal waiting for response on hes question
<Freewillie> still*
<PedroM> anyone is running Xubuntu on a Macbook ?
<anv> I had resolution question, is this right place for that kind of questions?
<anv> I want to use 640x480 but after every reboot it turns again to 800x600 ?
<anv> I'd like to use one older machine as DVD player in livingroom and my old TV takes in rgb but only 640x480
<anv> with old xorg it was easy to tell which resolution did the task but I don't understand this new system
<Guest95437> please..how do i access a windows share from xubuntu?
<TheSheep> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TheSheep> !smbfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs
<TheSheep> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Guest95437> ok thanks
<TheSheep> also, meybe try this
<TheSheep> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 103 kB, installed size 512 kB
<italomaia_> Hi! How can i edit xubuntu menu?
<italomaia_> in text-mode
<italomaia_> i want to add an item to games section
<BlueEagl1> Ok, I've run into a weird problem. I used to have a raid array spanning two disks. This array is now long gone but the disks are the same. However when I boot I do get entries in /dev/mapper. This have upon till now not been a problem. But today when I installed and formatted swap partitions on that drive I have lost entries for /dev/sdbX and /dev/sdcX. How would I go about getting them back?
<italomaia_> someone there?
<likemindead> Sure.
<likemindead> Baaahhhhh.
<subspider> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<egle> hello, what is the command for "action buttons", i'd like to make a shortcut for myself
<TheSheep> action buttons?
<likemindead> !hotkey
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<egle> TheSheep, yes, when you press "the door" icon, and then computer asks whether I want to hibernate, suspend etc. Dont know how to call it. I would make the shortcut for myself, I know HOW to that, but I must know the "command" of the thing I want to call. :)
<TheSheep> egle: see xfce4-session --help
<TheSheep> xfce4-session-logout
<egle> TheSheep, YEs, this works, wonderful, thanks
<renata> hello, I get this error when starting gnome-system-monitor: ** (gnome-system-monitor:23616): WARNING **: SELinux was found but is not enabled. Should I be woried?
<j1mc> renata: i would say no
<j1mc> SELinux is a very powerful security tool, but it's rather complicated
<j1mc> if it's not set up right, it can create a whole bunch of warnings for stuff that a normal user would like to use
<j1mc> or do
<renata> jlmc, thanks, I understand i shoulnt scroll though packages and forums trying to enable it and just live normally?
<anti_theocon> it works pretty good...nobody even has any questions!
<tigerdog> have I missed something or does xubuntu 9.10 handle audio CDs differently than earlier xubuntu?
<tigerdog> when I insert an audio CD, nothing seems to happen
<tigerdog> identify
<Adia> âñåì ïðèâåò
<Adia> íóæåí ñîâåò ïî óñòàíîâêå ñåòåâîãî äðàéâåðà íà êñóáóíòó 8.04
<knome> !ru | Adia
<ubottu> Adia: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Adia> #ubuntu-ru
<knome> Adia, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Adia> ñïñá
<stratprof> Is anybody around?
<stratprof> A newbie here ... but of the generation that never used pidgin or its ilk. Are these notes visible to others?
<dm_synck> Yes, there is someone here.
<stratprof> cool. my son and his friends will be proud. is this a spot where I can toss a question about xubuntu into the mix?
<dm_synck> You have found the right place for xubuntu questions
<stratprof> Two for two. Let's go for three ... are you "a resource" whose knowledge I can tap?
<knome> stratprof, there's people who can help, if that's possible
<knome> stratprof, i mean, if helping is possible in the first place :)
<dm_synck> I am not a guru, but I will try to answer any question you have.
<C00LARR01> stratprof: is better to just ask the question you have and if anyone can answer it they will help you out
<stratprof> Wonderful. Here's the tale, as briefly as possible.
<knome> i'm way byond guru ;]
<knome> (but still can't type)
<stratprof> Acer Aspire One. Used Netbook Remix 9.04 without a hitch. Upgraded to 9.10 but found the system bogged down. The automatic upgrade loaded the full Ubuntu into the Acer.
<stratprof> I tried an experiment and loaded Xubuntu last night. All's working perfectly. The question: how different is UNR from Xubuntu?
<j1mc> UNR is pretty different from xubuntu
<j1mc> it is optimized for netbooks in terms of the overall display
<j1mc> and some other things
<stratprof> It was possible, using Synaptic, to more from Ubuntu to Xubuntu. Is it possible to move from Xubuntu to UNR?
<j1mc> stratprof: you can install the UNR packages w/o any problems.  i'm not sure how the system knows to boot into one or the other, though.  overall, i would say that it would be best to start fresh w/one or the other
<j1mc> that's my general preference when mixing distros, though.
<stratprof> My experience supports your view. I booted from a live version of Xubuntu before loading it and found the interface to be different from the one I'm looking at.
<stratprof> I suspect the "mixing" caused some variance.
<stratprof> Let me change the question, then. Is Xubuntu likely to perform as well on my little netbook as UNR?
<j1mc> it is likely to be pretty much as quick (give or take...), but UNR makes better use of the smaller screen size.
<stratprof> Got it. An evening of reloading lies ahead. Many thanks for the input.
<j1mc> no problem.  ... be sure to back up your data!  :)
<j1mc> and to check your backups!
<j1mc> :-)
<stratprof> Way ahead of you.;-)
<stratprof> Good bye. And thanks again.
<owen1> how to cancel the graphical login manager in karmic? i want text-based login. i open rcconf but gdm is not checked. any ideas?
<j1mc> owen1: you can remove the gdm package.  i am pretty sure that you'd need to start X manually after doing so, though.
<j1mc> why do you want to remove the graphical login?
<j1mc> is it too heavy for you?
<j1mc> if so, you could install slim or xdm instead
<owen1> j1mc: it's not heavy. i like to do all kind of stuff like running wbar, conkey etc. and i normally do it in xinitrc
<owen1> j1mc: how do i do it with gdm?
<BlueEagle> owen1: It's in the release notes: More daemons like the gdm Gnome Display Manager have been switched from classic init scripts to upstart shortening their run time due to parallel runs.
<BlueEagle> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicKoala/HumanReleaseNotes#Upstart
<BlueEagle> owen1: Read more on http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<owen1> BlueEagle: will do. thanks
<BlueEagle> owen1: It's a part of "tfm" ;)
<j1mc> BlueEagle: thanks
<owen1> if i don't use gdm it means i don't use 'Upstart'?
<owen1> and don't enjoy the fast boot process?
<BlueEagle> No, you would still be using upstart for all the other daemons. What you would want to do is move gdm.conf out of /etc/init
<BlueEagle> alternately you can set the "start on" rule to a condition that will never comply
<owen1> BlueEagle: is it possible to configure gdm just as i would do with xinitrc ?
<BlueEagle> owen1: I have not researched best practice for configuring upstart. I assume it is documented somewhere tho.
<owen1> BlueEagle: ok. i'll try to find docs about running apps with gdm instead of xinitrc. if i can't do it i'll get rid of gdm
<BlueEagle> owen1: Wait... are you trying to get rid of gdm so that you can use xinitrc to start jobs when you log in?
<owen1> BlueEagle: yes
<owen1> i run stuff like wbar and conkey
<BlueEagle> owen1: Ahh.. I see.. .Xsessions is not working as intended according to a few bugs.
<BlueEagle> owen1: xfce4-session-settings should do the trick, shouldn't it?
<owen1> BlueEagle: let me try
<owen1> BlueEagle: it looks the right place to do it. but i think i prefer to do it text-based. so what was your solution to login into text instead of gdm? can i rename /etc/init/gdm.conf ?
<BlueEagle> owen1: I would move gdm.conf out of /etc/init to somewhere safe.
<owen1> BlueEagle: i'll try it. 1 sec.
<BlueEagle> owen1: Atleast until I've read the docs on how to disable the job properly
<owen1> BlueEagle: i still get the gdm.
<BlueEagle> upgrade or clean install?
<owen1> or whatever it is
<BlueEagle> I am quite sure that Xubuntu uses GDM.
<BlueEagle> Did you reboot after moving gdm.conf out of /etc/init?
<BlueEagle> (if so, that was quick) ;)
<owen1> BlueEagle: no. just loged out. and btw, i have 2 machines..
<owen1> let me reboot
<BlueEagle> owen1: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/faq.html#reload
<BlueEagle> owen1: Actually telinit to change runlevel to 1 and then setting it back to 3 should also be a useful test. Rebooting however will definitly be the easiest way to check.
<owen1> BlueEagle: i rebooted. and you were right. i got the login in a terminal.
 * BlueEagle grabs the brownie points
<owen1> the problem is i run startx and i see an xfce window tells me 'Default' and i see 2 bottons - logout and new session.
<owen1> BlueEagle: but i can't click on them since i don't see the mouse.
<BlueEagle> I have got no experience running XFCE4 with startx so I am unable to answer that. Did you try tab and space?
<owen1> ok. the mouse is here..
<BlueEagle> How big is your xinitrc-script?
<owen1> BlueEagle: i don't know why but i can't see it anymore.
<owen1> i am creating new file
<owen1> works. i just added the word awesome
<BlueEagle> Also, you could have passed the script to a shell in the session-settings. You wouldn't have to take every command and stuff in there.
<owen1> BlueEagle: the pop up i saw was the session. i check 'keep session' or something like this.
<owen1> BlueEagle: i'll cancel it
<BlueEagle> even better, you can make a separate script called .CoolXApps, start it with !#/bin/bash and just fire up the cool apps. Add that to the start menu after making it executable and you're home free.
<BlueEagle> Would most likely be a much better alternative than running a text based login, but that is just my opinion.
<owen1> BlueEagle: in xinitrc i will call it, right?
<owen1> BlueEagle: oh, u mean use the 'startup app' section in xfce?
<BlueEagle> Well I would toss the entire .xinitrc out the window and run gdm and add the script to xfce4-session-settings
<owen1> got it
<owen1> i can try it as well.
<BlueEagle> That way you would have your graphical login and your user applications in a text file. Best of both worlds.
<owen1> not sure why gdm is helpfull though
<owen1> what do u mean i'll have my login in a textfile?
<BlueEagle> I never said you'd have your login in a text file.
<BlueEagle> I said you would have a graphical login... AND ... your user applications in a text file like .xinitrc
<owen1> yeah
<owen1> any idea how to configure the touchpad in karmic. i try to change it's behavior with syndaemon but i can't find a way to enable SHMConfig since my Xorg.conf has no entry for touchpad.
<BlueEagle> owen1: It is no crime to create your own sections in xorg.conf.
<BlueEagle> owen1: Do you have a Section "ServerLayout" in your xorg.conf?
<owen1> ok. many of the solutions are talking about hal. isn't in removed from karmic?
<owen1> let me see
<BlueEagle> hal is the hardware abstraction layer and it's still here.
<BlueEagle> which one of hal and xorg.conf CorePointer is the least wrong way to configure it I do not know.
<BlueEagle> owen1: You're attempting to disable the touchpad while writing?
<owen1> BlueEagle: yes, i know i can use syndaemon -t which will still keep the touch active, but the keys will still be typed at the same location and not 'jump' to the location of the pointer.
<owen1> if i will not be able to achieve this i'll do a delay, and if the delay will not work, i'll cancel it whenever i type.
<owen1> i have 3 sections in my xorg.conf:
<owen1> device, monitor and screen
<BlueEagle> Then you would want to add two sections; ServerLayout and InputDevice
<BlueEagle> Section "ServerLayout"\n Identifier "Layout0"\n Screen "Default Screen"\n InputDevice "Mouse0"\n EndSection
<BlueEagle> (\n indicates new line)
<BlueEagle> Section "InputDevice"\n Identifier "Mouse0"\n Driver "mouse"\n EndSection
<BlueEagle> In this section you would most likely add the alterations found in various guides.
<BlueEagle> I do not remember if touchpads use the synaptics driver.
<BlueEagle> In many cases it is desireable to have a Section "Module" in here to make sure the glx extension loads.
<BlueEagle> Oh and in ServerLayout the line for mouse should be: InputDevice "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<owen1> BlueEagle: instead of the Identifier "Mouse0"?
<owen1> oh. sorry
<owen1> 1 sec
<BlueEagle> owen1: The CoreKeyboard should remaind default. If not you may need a section to define that aswell. (ie if your keyboard isn't working any more)
<owen1> BlueEagle: does it look ok? http://pastebin.com/mac21428
<CountDown> I'm in the process of installing Xubuntu 9.10 on an iBook G4.  Since the install ISO is too large for a regular 700MB CD, I installed Ubuntu 9.10 first.  I'm trying to remap the Apple left and right command keys to middle and right mouse buttons, respectively.  However, xev is telling me that both left and right command keys are issuing the same keycode (133, which is Super_L).  Is this a hardware limitation, or can I change a config
<BlueEagle> owen1: That should work as far as I can tell.
<BlueEagle> owen1: However the reason you want to do this is so that you can add some Option-lines in the mouse section so you would need to add those to get the desired result.
<BlueEagle> countdown: I am thinking !mac
<BlueEagle> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<BlueEagle> hmm.. not the one I wanted.
<BlueEagle> !apple
<ubottu> For PPC discussion, join #ubuntu-powerpc. For discussion on Mac software, or help with same, please visit ##apple.
<CountDown> BlueEagle: Thanks for the pointer.
<CountDown> I tried macbuntu, but it's empty.
<BlueEagle> countdown: Anytime. ;)
<owen1> BlueEagle: i googled for configuring touchpads and i see that one solution to enable SMHConfig is to add an xml file: /etc/hal/fdi/policy/shmconfig.fdi.  is it going to help me?
<BlueEagle> owen1: That I do not know
<BlueEagle> owen1: I do know that a friend of mine attempted to help an ex-g/f of his do that exact thing without success.
<BlueEagle> owen1: Do you want to disable tapping on the pad completely or just while typing?
<owen1> BlueEagle: i prefer the typing but will compermise..
<owen1> compromise
<BlueEagle> Because what my friends ex-g/f ended up doing was disable tapping alltogether and just use the buttons.
<owen1> sure
<BlueEagle> gsynaptics does that efficiently.
<owen1> when i try running it i get: you have to set shmconfig true
<owen1> how do i do that?
<BlueEagle> That is something I've never seen before. :/
<owen1> i'll google for it.
<BlueEagle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gsynaptics/+bug/132627
<BlueEagle> I google faster than you. You need to add: Option "SHMConfig" "true" to the mouse section of your xorg.conf
<owen1> you mean the new SereverLayout?
<BlueEagle> No, the one with identifier Mouse0
<BlueEagle> ie, you're only setting the option for the touch pad
<BlueEagle> Also you would want to change the driver from "mouse" to "synaptics"
<BlueEagle> since you have a synaptics device and not a mouse like the cfg I cut-and-pasted from.
<owen1> ok. let me open the link
<BlueEagle> owen1: There is a section "InputDevice" in the 4th answer which will most likely be helpful.
<owen1> BlueEagle: can i copy the whole thing?
<BlueEagle> owen1: The Identifier line is used to identify the section elsewhere (like in ServerLayout) so if you "copy the whole thing" then your config will break unless you also update the ServerLayout.
<owen1> got it
<BlueEagle> owen1: see also http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=copy+paste+monkey
<owen1> so only replacing "mouse" with "sytaptic" and adding the shmconfig?
<BlueEagle> Try it. :)
<owen1> i guess i need to logout?
<BlueEagle> The xorg.conf is only read when the X server starts.
<BlueEagle> a logout should also restart the X server. Alternately an /etc/init.d/gdm restart will do the trick.
<owen1> BlueEagle: i still get the same error with setting shmconfig
<BlueEagle> Then I do not know. :/
<owen1> thank you, i'll post my xorg there and also read all of the discussionn
<BlueEagle> Best of luck to you. I have to go to bed.
<owen1> thanks
<knome> a logout won't restart X
<knome> at least not completely
#xubuntu 2009-11-22
<owen1> i try to use touchfreeze and get this in terminal: could'nt find synaptic properties.
<owen1> (the apps runs but has no effect on the touchpad)
<owen1> actually it's not running properly
<jar> Has anyone noticed that the categories in Add/Remove Applications has no icons?
<likemindead> Nope. I use "sudo apt-get install XXX" etc.
<jar> You should really use aptitutde if you're going CLI
<Uuu> Any reasons?
<jar> More features and smarter.
<Uuu> only for searching imo ;)
<likemindead> I'm with Uuu.
<jar> I just realize I'm in unregged.
<jar> weird.
<jar> back :p
<likemindead> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<jar> Anyways, I've got no issues with the CLI method.
<jar> But this is obviously a bug.
<jar> installing evolution & banshee = exactly 100 packages.
<jar> neat
<likemindead> I'm really digging Exaile.
<jar> I'm too used to Banshee.
<jar> :)
<jar> Plus the developer is a really nice dude.
<likemindead> I <3 Banshee too.
<jar> I love how easy it is to backup Evolution's data these days
<keppi> hi
<keppi> does anyone know where xorg.conf is in xubuntu?
<Uuu> keppi: new Xorg doesn't need xorg.conf, but you may create it in its normal path: /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<keppi> Uuu:  Thanks.  I enabled desktop compositing and my screen got scrambled.  Ended up reinstalling :(
<Uuu> ouch
<owen1> how do you guys organize all the config for the different apps you are using? is it all in .config folder?
<_Pete_> why those need to be organized in the first place?
<computer> hi, how do i enable remote desktop? i cant seem to find it. all i see is remote desktop view
<computer> does it not come with xubuntu?
<_Pete_> computer: I recommend using freenx for remote desktop: fast & secure
<computer> does xubuntu not come with remote desktop?
<computer> this sucks! does not come with remote desktop?
<computer> ubuntu comes with ti! why not xubuntu?
<_Pete_> because you can install it one line apt-get?
<_Pete_> if really needed
<computer> sudo apt-get install remote desktop
<computer> ?
<computer> forget!
<Condense> Hey, is anyone around who could give me a quick hand with booting my softmodded Xbox onto a live CD? I'm getting some very frustrating errors.
<owen1> _Pete_: whenever i install new machine i would like to have all the configs in one place
<_Pete_> they are
<_Pete_> in your $HOME
<owen1> i guess u r righ
<owen1> t
<vinodd> hi, all my nw interfaces are down after my last upgrade, and I looked at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291509, tried setting apci off, but that doesnt seem to help either. Help?
<marcPV> hi there
<marcPV> anyone know how to uninstall an app installed using a .deb package?
<renata> hello, what is the command for EXAILE to play Audio CDs automatically? I've tried various combinations with exaile --play but none works, thanks
<LokiDada> hi
<BeteNoire> hi, what xubuntu uses to lock session?
<TheSheep> xflock
<TheSheep> 4
<handjob> Good afternoon everyone. Can someone help me with "jack"? I have problems running it as a regular user even after adding myself to "audio" group and editing limits.conf
<BeteNoire> yes, TheSheep, but xflock4 is a script, rite?
<BeteNoire> http://pastebin.com/faa5e33
<FANDER> hi guys, I have the microphone sound is too slow. I went to Sound preferences and I set the microphone to the maximum but the sound is still slow. I tried my headphone on another Ubuntu machine, and the sound was excellent
<FANDER> I'm using a laptop
<FANDER> what could be the problem?
<subspider> fander what is your sound card
<subspider> ??
<FANDER> subspider: I guess it's Intel
<FANDER> subspider: I had Crunchbang Linux 9.04 previously and It was perfect
<subspider> strange
<subspider> i have an intel too and it works perfect on skype
<FANDER> yeah I want to use it with Skype also
<FANDER> subspider: it worked perfectly with Crunchbanf
<FANDER> *#!
<wrgb> FANDER: in System Settings > Multimedia what is the order of your sound devices under communication - is pulse audio or intel card first in the list?
<FANDER> wrgb: there's no Multimedia in System or Settings
<FANDER> I have xubuntu 9.10
<FANDER> but I went to Mulitmedia>Mixer and the device was Intel
<wrgb> sorry i'm in KDE mode right now, hang on a sec
<FANDER> ok
<FANDER> Barbican1: Live your life
<wrgb> FANDER: do you have any other options in the dropdown list - if so try changing it
<FANDER> wrgb: I have "analog" something
<FANDER> wrgb: my laptop is far
<FANDER> and my sister is using it no
<FANDER> now
<FANDER> I'm using my desktop now
<wrgb> FANDER: I see, well when you get back to it try selecting that in the list under Capture and see if that helps - I have two devices to choose from and one works better than the other
<FANDER> ok
<subspider> betenoire to lock my session i do ctrl+ alt+ del
<postafflatus> hello could I get some assistance with Xubuntu 9.10 on ASUS eee PC 1005HA?
<Sysi> what's your problem?
<postafflatus> its quite simple I just want to make my power button (the physical one on top of the keyboard) to send my OS to SHUT DOWN instead of LOG OFF or ask me what to do, I tried to set it in POWER MANAGER menu but it doesn't seem to work
<postafflatus> maybe theres some command line specific code?
<Sysi> hmm, i haven't tried that in my own one
<postafflatus> maybe I should just make a keyboard short cut?
<Sysi> do other options work?
<Sysi> i have exactly same machine and powerbutton gives selection window because i want :)
<postafflatus> like hibernation?
<postafflatus> yes
<Sysi> for exaple
<postafflatus> yeah
<postafflatus> btw is BACKPORT and UNRELEASED software updates are good for general use or I should use ONLY OFFICIALLY supported ones?
<postafflatus> I of coarse set up medibuntu as repository
<nytek_> hey everyone, but startup program / script sets wallpaper in sfce?
<nytek_> xfce*
<hexbase> i cannot get sound working
<severy> hi
<jar> The Game
<severy> can anyone help me get my radeon driver to work?
<severy> i get a black screen when i start gdm
<severy> but when i use vesa everything works fine
<severy> wow.. this channel is rather quiet.. in #ubuntu people talk so much i cant even get through, and this channel is quite the opposite lol
<LOGAN> where can I order 1 CD of xubuntu? Seems I have reached my limit of free shipit CD's
<Benkinooby> hi, started c++ programming in kdevelop. how can i debug my programs? what do i have to do, to make my progam debugable and do i need to use "projects" for this?
<_Pete_> Benkinooby: look for compiler options
<Benkinooby> the options when i run g++  command in terminal?
<_Pete_> no
<_Pete_> the one you compile your program
<_Pete_> sorry
<_Pete_> yes
<_Pete_> that one you asked
<Benkinooby> it's g++ -g
<_Pete_> then it's compiled with debug-info
<Benkinooby> i did so...  i don't know anything about programming or debugging, so this why many things confuse me. they are also saying something about "make"
<Benkinooby> g++ -g is compulsory for debugging i guess
<_Pete_> what are you trying to do?
<Benkinooby> i have a c++ programm, which is using recursion funktions... now i want to see step by step what the program does....
<Benkinooby> recursive
<_Pete_> ok
<_Pete_> and the reason for this is programming learning ?
<Benkinooby> yep.. i have to program for school... but to follow my recursive funktions in my mind is a little bit to much... if i could see what steps my progam makes it would be easier
<_Pete_> I understand that very well
<_Pete_> but dont know how to do that with c++
<_Pete_> visually
<Benkinooby> yes
<_Pete_> gdb always works
<_Pete_> if binaries are compiled with debug
<Benkinooby> i was also thinking about using an other debugger but kdevelop is also doing the work i guess... but if it takes to much effort i will use gdb
<_Pete_> anyway, if you are programmer, and linx
<_Pete_> hmm
<_Pete_> well if you ask me
<_Pete_> learning gdb is best
<Benkinooby> i allready installed it :D
<_Pete_> right
<Benkinooby> so just compile programm with -g option and it's done?.... i'm trying
<_Pete_> I only know basics of that
<_Pete_> then instead running your prg like: ./my_crash_hero
<_Pete_> do : gdb my_crash_hero
<_Pete_> then when then prompt comes
<_Pete_> type: run
<_Pete_> and when/if it crashes
<_Pete_> bt = backtrace
<Benkinooby> so far it worked... i was using a very simple prog for testing.... bt gives me "No Stack"
<_Pete_> that means "I guess" it has no needed debug compiled in
<Benkinooby> i gues so too
<_Pete_> if you want "all time debug" you need all libs compiled with debug
<Benkinooby> it's just cout and cin :P now i'm going with my "real" prog
<_Pete_> well
<_Pete_> easy to narrow the problem then?
<Benkinooby> ah... there is no problem... i just wanted to see how it works... so in case there is a problem, i know how to solve
<Benkinooby> i was hoping i could see the source code and see which command is active....
<_Pete_> sounds like you come from Java?
<Benkinooby> i come from DAU ;P
<_Pete_> whats that?
<Benkinooby> absolute noob user
<_Pete_> dont think so
<Benkinooby> oh, sorry german expression
<Benkinooby> (most stupid user expectable)
<_Pete_> If you truly were so
<_Pete_> you didnt know nothing about debuging
<Benkinooby> in school the tell me... but i only get half :(
<Benkinooby> i saw someone "jumping" through his source code, like it would be running
<Benkinooby> to see step by step the procedure
<Benkinooby> but i was not able to speak to him
<Benkinooby> and also that i am looking for help here indicates that i am at end of my knowledge
<Benkinooby> now i on youtube for some howto....
<_Pete_> you can do that with gdn
<_Pete_> gdb
<_Pete_> not very GFX
<_Pete_> but true
<Benkinooby> if i watch video's about debugging, they all use projects
<Benkinooby> what is the use of it? until no i just create .cpp files and compile.
<Benkinooby> maybe i'll go for the kdevelop irc (there sould be one)
<Benkinooby> there are may features i don't understand :D
<Benkinooby> thank you pete for time, patience and answers :)
<_Pete_> np
<_Pete_> tell me how you proceed
<Benkinooby> i will... jsut noticed that this is xubuntu irc and not kubuntu :P
<Sahkolihaa> With the amount of different names there are, don't be surprised. :P
<_Pete_> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ESphynx> hey guys, what's the best thing to install on an EEE PC with only 2GB of HD? Is it Xeebuntu ?
<Tonno> how can I change the driver of my Graphic Card
<likemindead> That's rough, ESphynx. So little room. :-\
<likemindead> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<likemindead> Hmm. You can do it via CLI, Synaptic, or the Hardware Drivers GUI, depending on what it is, Tonno.
<ESphynx> in my own personal opinion it's distros  that became too bloated
<Sysi> then use DSL
<Sysi> not bloated
<likemindead> Yup. Or Puppy. Or Slax. Or....
<likemindead> Different distros have different goals/purposes.
<ESphynx> hehe, this is just me talking... I'm installing this for a friend so
<ESphynx> I need something user friendly
<Sysi> you can't get everything
<ESphynx> my personal goal is to write my own light DE :P
<ESphynx> So I heard of this Xeebuntu, you guys know about that?
<Sysi> lubuntu is small
<likemindead> Nope. I installed Mint 7 on my boss's EeePC, but it had a 160GB hdd. :-
<ESphynx> I also have the CD that comes with the thing
<ESphynx> I guess I could give that a try :P
<__Hokan__> think about that
<ESphynx> Oh so it's named eeeXubuntu
<_Pete_> !fail failure?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail failure?
<__Hokan__> Invalid arguments, usage: !fail
<_Pete_> !fail
<__Hokan__> Success -->> ab fdsfdfsfdf sffsdsdfsdc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fail
<_Pete_> !quit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit
<ESphynx> thanks guys.
<ESphynx> cheers :)
<jdratlif> I just installed xubuntu last week. I ran sudo apt-get update (or was it upgrade). When I logged out, the mouse/keyboard wouldn't respond
<jdratlif> When I reboot, it appears to start normally, but then the keyboard/mouse/display goes dark
<jdratlif> Maybe this is a hal/dbus issue, but i'm not sure.
<jdratlif> i can login via ssh, and use vncserver, but the local console it useless.
<jdratlif> Any idea why this is happening, or how I can fix it?
<likemindead> Running 9.10, jdratlif?
<jdratlif> yes, it's 9.10
<likemindead> I'd go ahead and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then reboot. See if that helps.
<likemindead> Karmic still has some bumpy patches. :-\
<likemindead> It's best to stick with the LTS release for more stability.
<jdratlif> nothing to update it says. no change in status
<computer> what should i use for my ipod to work?
<jdratlif> i guess i'll look for something that works
<keppi> hi!  I can't login to xubuntu's gui.  I don't have any problems logging in from tty1 though
<BLUE_BALLS> where can i get Xubuntu Netbook Remix?
<keppi> http://www.canonical.com/projects/ubuntu/unr ?
<BLUE_BALLS> keppi, i meant foe xfce
<BLUE_BALLS> for
<BLUE_BALLS> is there a netbook-remix for xfce?
<jar> yes
<BLUE_BALLS> jar, where do i get it?
<jar> I'm honestly not sure.
<Jaay> Would anyone be able to help me with this? I did a clean install of 9.10 on my netbook last night and it doesn't seem to be able to download whatever it needs to update/install anything. It just times out every time.
<Jaay> My internet connection is fine, afaik.
<keppi> help...   I can't login
#xubuntu 2010-11-22
<Thermi> gn8
<aJynks> hey guys.. new user stupid question.... but where is the firefox internet cache in xubuntu?
<ridin> aJynks: i think ~/.mozilla
<aJynks> ridin, that is where mozilla is but where is the internet cache?
<ridin> ~/.mozilla/firefox/<somerandomstuff/Cache
<lighta> Hi guys, i'm looking for some help on java, what the real channel name ? #java only on invite
<charlie-tca> We don't appear to have a java specific channel, but you should be able to get help in #ubuntu
<lighta> ok thanks
<charlie-tca> A good reference for channels is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<charlie-tca> there are many others not on that, but that is a good starting point, ususally
<charlie-tca> found java too, ##java
<charlie-tca> you have to have both # signs
<lighta> yeah I tryed this
<lighta> but nothing append :(
<charlie-tca> I went right to it with /j ##java
<lighta> maybe my irc client
<charlie-tca> In Xchat, I can just left-click the channel in the window here and go there, too
<lighta> you have xchat ?
<lighta> tryed all this
<charlie-tca> Might be the irc client is cancelling out the second # sign
<lighta> still got no other room
<charlie-tca> Yes, all I use is xchat and weechat
<lighta> and right now your on xchat ?
<lighta> well it doescn't really matter, i'll just try java-talk
<charlie-tca> yes, I am on xchat now
<charlie-tca> but not Xchat-gnome
<scrubnub> Ghosts
<scrubnub> OF CHRISTMAS PAST
<bazhang> scrubnub, xubuntu support question?
<ridin> it's the present, he lost
<Jyujinkai> anyone use Krusader file manager and docky? Cause the normal way of putting Krusader on docky (by right clicking the icon and going pin to docky) dosn't work.. anyone know how to stick it to docky?
<Jyujinkai> ridin, hmm seams ti si just /tmp bgtw
<menotknow> hello i have 10.4 and i was wondering how to upgrade to 10.0 and does is it hdmi compatoble
<menotknow> p.s i can not get into 10.4 after i upgraded my video card
<menotknow> i anyone here?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> what does "hdmi compatoble" mean?
<TheSheep> I mean I assume you meant compatible, but what does that mean?
<menotknow> my video card is ran in hdmi and i can not get in xubunt as of now and i was if i upgrade can i get into it with my hdmi
<menotknow> i have a radeon hd 5770 video card
<TheSheep> !radeon
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheSheep> I don't know much about it, maybe look at that page and if that doesn't help, search the forums
<menotknow> i can not get into it so i can not not run any commands its just a black screen
<TheSheep> alt+ctrl+f1 should get you to a text console
<menotknow> thank you
<menotknow> i will try to do what the page told me to do thank you for your help
<menotknow> +kudo's
<mr_daniel> I need to make some network tests and want to virtualize 2 or 3 three guest systems with Virtual Box
<mr_daniel> I though maybe xubuntu is a good choice to do this, because xubuntu is more lightweight then ubuntu is
<mr_daniel> what do you think? should I choose xubuntu or another distribution? I have a laptop with 3GB of RAM
<Sysi> if you can have 1GB for each OS, doesn't matter
<mr_daniel> I also just found lubuntu which uses LXDE intead of Xfce
<mr_daniel> Xfce is about 200 MB, LXDE only about 30 MB in size
<TheSheep> but looks like win95 :P
<mr_daniel> I think I'll first test Lubuntu and see if all software I need is runable, if not, I'll switch to xubuntu
<mr_daniel> well, that is not a problem if it looks like Win95 :) I only need a runable Linux environment to make seom network tests
<TheSheep> then why do you need gui at all?
<mr_daniel> well, I need because the software I use and want to test in different networking environments has a GUI for various reasons
<ubuXubu> wow i didnt know there was that much differene between lxde and xfce
<Sysi> exept that they have totally different UI?
<ubuXubu> correct!
<mark76> Hey ubuXubu!
<mark76> You mean they have a totally different default UI, Sysi
<mark76> Making one look like the other is easy
<Sysi> last time i tested, lubuntu looked very nice
<mark76> Aye, it does that
<mark76> And Xubuntu's not looking too shabby these days either
<mark76> It's interesting that both community based spins have chosen a blue palette for the UI
<Sysi> blues is default for many things
<Sysi> it's safe and still goodlooking
<mark76> Waking up one morning and finding your woman done gone left you being one of them
 * mark76 plays some d7th chords
<mark76> No wait
 * mark76 plays some 7th chords
<mark76> Xubuntu has come a long way since the days of Rodent
 * TheSheep likes greens and yellows
<mark76> You love Fluxbuntu then ;)
<mark76> You'll love Fluxbuntu then ;)
<TheSheep> not really
<TheSheep> xfce is optimal for me in terms of window manager behavior
<mark76> I was kidding
<ubuXubu> howdy mark76
<ubuXubu> none of the buntu distro utilizes green as the default?
<Sysi> mint
<ubuXubu> ahh correct again sysi! you are on fire today!
<mark76> Isn't Mint a derivative rather than a distribution of Ubuntu?
<TheSheep> mark76: what's the difference?
<mark76> Canonical doesn't support Mint?
<TheSheep> it's deosn't really support xubuntu either
<TheSheep> it recognizes it as an official distro
<TheSheep> that's all, I think
<ubuXubu> its odd hoe the only actuallt recognize ubuntu and kubuntu
<ubuXubu> how*
<mark76> It is rather
<ubuXubu> the rest are like sateliite editions or something
<mark76> I guess it's to discourage forking
<ubuXubu> there is a place for the 4 big ones
<ubuXubu> its the baziniion others that are not needed
<mark76> Yeah
<ubuXubu> bazillion*
<mark76> The Box based spins
<ubuXubu> if all the buntu combined forces to make 4 perfect dsitros, it would be better
<mark76> Although, technically...
<mark76> By our DEs combined we are
<mark76> Captain Ubuntu!
<mark76> Anyway, yeah. Technically Lubuntu is a *Box based spin
<TheSheep> everything is a derivation, nothing is original anymore
<mark76> Spri appears to be dead. So that's one less
<ubuXubu> never heard of that one
<mark76> It was based around IceWM
<mark76> Originally called Icebuntu
<Ycarene> Anyone know why I'd lose the ability to use my mouse within applications, lose the ability to alt-tab and lose the ability to switch programs using my mouse, all while my mouse still works to click icons on the desktop?
<knome> charlie-tca, you there?
<Ycarene> How do I get Xubuntu 10.10 to install the 64 bit flash player?
<leoquant> libflashplayer-10.0.42.34.linux-x86_64.so from the site/ or a mor recent version. unpack it then: sudo cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<leoquant> remark from adobe: We have closed the Flash Player 10 for 64-bit Linux program on Adobe Labs and have made Flash Player “Square” available
<charlie-tca> knome: Good morning
<share> hello
<ubuXubu> welcome to xubuntu share
<share> im thinking of installing xubuntu
<share> on my old machine
<share> the specs are: 434mb ram, 1010mhz cpu, 18gb hdd
<share> and what version should i install? 10.04 or 10.10?
<likemindead> Either will work. Depends on whether you're more interested in Long Term Support (10.04) or the newer, more bleeding edge (10.10).
<share> likemindead: ill try 10.04 then
<nordle> Is anyone using Sound Juicer in 10.10?  It's not reading most of my CD's in either DVDRW drive (there are two).  Was fine under 10.04, this is a fresh install but with /home files copied back over.
<nordle> "Sound Juicer could not read the track listing on this CD.Reason: Cannot access CD: The specified location is not mounted"
<likemindead> Hmmm... I haven't tried Sound Juicer yet in 10.10. Let me go grab a disc, nordle, and I'll give it a try.
<Sysi> mount the cd?
<nordle> likemindead: It worked fine for the first disc, then failed on the next and the next etc.  Tried the other drive, same issue, rebooted, same issue.  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?p=1407096#post1407096
<charlie-tca> Did enough change that it needs a new config file for 10.10?
<nordle> charlie-tca:  I'll try copying the config out and starting afresh... don't want to delete if possible, as took a while setting up the flac,mp3, ogg etc settings :)
<nordle> mmm ~/.config/sound-juicer exists but is empty except for an empty genres file.
<likemindead> Yeah, worked fine here, nordle.
<nordle> likemindead:  cool, can you do 150 of my discs :)  Thanks for checking, so its something to do with me using old configs most likely.  Did you try two different discs?
<likemindead> I did.
<nordle> I might try asunder, its quite similar.
<nordle> Asunder works fine, so i need to delete the sound-juicer configs.  Maybe even gstreamer.
<share> damn
<share> i can't load xubuntu 10.04 livecd
<share> i checked md5 hash and burned at low speed
<share> no one knows?
<likemindead> Knows what?
 * share lol
 * charlie-tca thinks we all know 
<charlie-tca> 42
<subspider> hello
<subspider> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<subspider> !v4l2
<subspider> how do i know wat driver is my webcam using
<subspider> ??
<Sysi> lspci -k
<subspider> hello Sysi
<subspider> look o managed to flip my camera
<subspider> http://radu.cotescu.com/2009/11/05/flipped-images-ubuntu-webcam/
<subspider> if someone have same problem
<subspider> at least for me is working
#xubuntu 2010-11-23
<TheoMurpse> I forgot the username and password to an install of xubuntu on an ooooold box. I know I can boot into recovery mode to get that info, but when I boot into recovery mode, it asks for a root password. I sure as heck don't remember setting any root password, and Googling gives me one result after another that denies there even IS a root password.
<TheoMurpse> So what is the default root password for xubuntu in recovery mode?
<TheoMurpse> Follow-up question: has this always been the case? Because this is an old install of xubuntu from maybe a couple years ago or more. I'm not even sure what version of xubuntu is installed.
<TheoMurpse> Thanks anyway. I managed to find my way in by altering GRUB.
<TheoMurpse> Turns out I haven't logged in since April 2007!
<Weapon_X> Hey all
<Weapon_X> Im new to Xubuntu
<Weapon_X> got a couple of questions
<Weapon_X> switched from ubuntu to xubuntu
<Weapon_X> WHen I had ubuntu I had a preferences menu, in xubuntu it says its there but it is not showing up.WHat am I doing wrong
<S55f080c0> hello
<ubuXubu> good morning xubuntu
<likemindead> A second speaker/audio icon has appeared in my panel. All on its own. I haven't installed or changed anything. How can I make it go away?
<moetunes> likemindead:  if you right click it you should have the option to remove it
<likemindead> This new one does not.
<Sysi> it's on notification area?
<likemindead> When you right click on it, you get "Mute" or "Sound Preferences" & that is all.
<likemindead> I think so, Sysi.
<likemindead> But I've been running 10.10 for weeks and it just appeared today for no reason. Has a GNOME look to it.
<likemindead> http://imagebin.org/124540 <--image of what I'm talking about.
<likemindead> Well, I see that I can hide it on the tray notification properties. Still don't know why it just appeared suddenly. :-\
<moetunes> maybe an update...
<likemindead> That is my suspicion as well.
<bassmax> hello all
<bassmax> i've a problem on Xubuntu using scribus
<likemindead> !hi | bassmax
<ubottu> bassmax: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<likemindead> Explain your problem, bassmax?
<bassmax> Scribus doesn't catch any letter of my keyboard except space and enter
<likemindead> You might try asking over at #scribus ( http://www.scribus.net/irc ).
<bassmax> i've tryied to import a lipsum text, it works, but the text is highlignt in red
<likemindead> I haven't actually used Scribus. Anyone else?
<bassmax> ok thanks i'll try on scribus channel
<bassmax> i hope it's not a problem with Xubuntu
<TheSheep> scribus doesn't work like a text processor
<TheSheep> you need to add a text box to enter text in it
<bassmax> yep, i did it
<bassmax> i create a text box and try to write text in ...
<TheSheep> I think you select 'edit text' and put the text in a saparate window
<bassmax> yes, you can do that by the two way you mention
<TheSheep> I have really given up on scribus once I realized that I can control kerning in Inkscape
<TheSheep> but then again I mostly do single-page or two-page thingies
<bassmax> TheSheep : Thanx for help, i'm on scribus channel now, i try to resolve it.
<Hc96> hi! Which package do I have to install to get starttls? Im using xubuntu 10.10
<likemindead> You check Synaptic?
<Hc96> yes, there is no package named starttls
<Hc96> I think about sendmail but I'm not sure
<likemindead> What is it, then?
<Hc96> What's what?
<likemindead> Looks like starttls may be outdated. There seem to be several alternatives in the repos.
<Hc96> So what would you suggest? should I try sendmail or wont it be inside?
<vandyk> Hello, any spanish speaker can help me to setup my Local Network?
<Sysi> !sp
<Sysi> !spain
<vandyk> !sp
<Sysi> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vandyk> Thanks!
<TheSheep> !kilngon
<Sysi> typo
<TheSheep> "Install xubuntu or die!" ;)
<likemindead> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TheSheep> what's the language code for klingon? ;)
<vandyk> Hi again, in the spanish channel anybody can help me, do you guys can provide me support to setup my local network? and internet sharing please?
<likemindead> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<TheSheep> !ics | vandyk
<ubottu> vandyk: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<vandyk> I already try but something doesnt work
<TheSheep> what exactly? do you get any error message?
<vandyk> no, i dont have error message, in the problem is the clients dont have internet
<vandyk> I like to Use this PC as a server, this PC are conected to internet via WLAN, i conect the network card of this PC to a router(configure as a switch) the clients are conected via cable to the switch, but doesnt have internet
<vandyk> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<TheSheep> vandyk: did you configure their ip addresses manually, or did you configure dhcp server on your pc?
<vandyk> I configure manually, in this PC and the clients PC
<vandyk> if i use in terminal ifconfig show me this settings
<vandyk> Direc. inet:10.42.43.1  Difus.:10.42.43.255  Másc:255.255.255.0
<vandyk> in the client PC (run in windows) i put 10.42.43.3 as ip 255.255.255.0 as netmask and 10.42.43.41 as a default gateway
<vandyk> sorry 10.42.43.1 as default gateway
<TheSheep> you did configure firewall and kernel to do forwarding?
<TheSheep> can you ping the clients from the server?
<vandyk> i dont know how to ping in linux
<vandyk> but in windows i can ping to this PC
<TheSheep> ping 10.42.43.3
<vandyk> yes i think the ping works
<vandyk> 64 bytes from 10.42.43.3: icmp_seq=37 ttl=128 time=0.161 ms
<TheSheep> but if it works one way, it should work the other
<TheSheep> ok, what does 'ip r' say?
<vandyk> sorry?
<vandyk> right now continue making ping
<vandyk> this thing dont stop
<TheSheep> ah, press ctrl+c
<vandyk> 168 packets transmitted, 168 received, 0% packet loss, time 166998ms
<vandyk> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 0.154/0.167/0.218/0.011 ms
<TheSheep> yeah, yeah
<TheSheep> type: ip r
<moetunes> I was suprised to find that in windows and linux ping works the same - ping -c 3 www.google.com does the same thing
<vandyk> 189.145.138.96/28 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 189.145.138.103  metric 2
<vandyk> 10.42.43.0/24 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 10.42.43.1  metric 1
<vandyk> 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0  scope link  metric 1000
<vandyk> default via 189.145.138.102 dev wlan0  proto static
<TheSheep> moetunes: they took ping from unices
<moetunes> yep
<TheSheep> moetunes: actually, both linux and windows has the tcp/ip stack from bsd
<moetunes> ohh didn't know that :)
<TheSheep> vandyk: looks good
<TheSheep> vandyk: I wonder why you have two ip addresses on eth0
<vandyk> TheSheep: really? i cant using internet in the clients
<TheSheep> vandyk: the last things, kernel and firewall
<TheSheep> vandyk: that should be described on that csi link
<TheSheep> ics, sorry
<vandyk> TheSheep: I already have firestarter
<vandyk> TheSheep: and i already use the setup utility of filestarter
<TheSheep> did you setup forwarding like here?
<TheSheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing?action=show&redirect=InternetConnectionSharing#Gateway set up
<TheSheep> also, see the 'enable routing' section in there
<TheSheep> it's important
<vandyk> TheSheep: Let me see
<vandyk> TheSheep: In this case i need to replace eth0 to wlan0?
<vandyk> TheSheep: Beacause i only have one Eth card in each PC
<TheSheep> I meant this
<TheSheep> sudo sh -c "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<vandyk> TheShip: Ok i do it now
<vandyk> TheShip: i need to the lines at sysctl.conf at the end of the document right?
<TheSheep> vandyk: that's so that you don't have to repeat it after every reboot
<vandyk> TheShip: ok i do it
<vandyk> TheShip: I also do the steps to configure the NAT?
<vandyk> TheShip: Im really sorry, im a newbie, before when this pc run in windows i dont do this things
<TheSheep> vandyk: if you did the nat in firestarter already, it should work
<vandyk> TheShip: I dont do anything in firestarter, i only run the setup wizard
<TheSheep> ah, then you need to set up that nat
<vandyk> TheShip: i need to do Setup nat in firestarter or like in the ICS document
<TheSheep> try the ics
<vandyk> TheSheep: in this line sudo iptables -A FORWARD -i eth0 -o eth1 -s 192.168.0.0/24 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW -j ACCEPT
<vandyk> TheSheep: i need to change eth0 to wlan0 and eth1 to eth0?
<TheSheep> yes, probably
<vandyk> TheSheep: or i put straight the lines?
<TheSheep> and ip ranges
<TheSheep> no, you have to change them
<TheSheep> to your situation
<vandyk> TheSheep: about the ip i need to put the server ip? in this case 10.42.43.1?
<TheSheep> 10.42.43.0/24
<vandyk> TheSheep: i dont know what means the command -s 192.168.0.0/24
<TheSheep> it's the network ip and mask
<TheSheep>  /24 means the same as 255.255.255.0
<vandyk> ahh ok
<TheSheep> 8+8+8 = 24
<vandyk> TheSheep: Ok Thanks!
<vandyk_> TheSheep: Sorry
<TheSheep> doesn't work?
<vandyk_> TheSheep: I have a energy cut =(
<vandyk_> TheSheep: Do i need to repeat all the steps?
<TheSheep> I guess so
<TheSheep> I need to go to sleep, sorry, good luck
<vandyk_> thanks!
<vandyk_> TheSheep: Ok Thank!
#xubuntu 2010-11-24
<vandyk_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MTecknology> What does Xubuntu use for printer management?
<MTecknology> I see there's system-config-printer-gnome which comes with a whole lotta dependencies I'd rather not have
<wellthen> hello world. please help me with themes
<wellthen> i have no clue how to use my theme i installed.
<wellthen> downloaded i mean
<wellthen> how do i use my theme downloaded from internet.
<wellthen> i've extracted it to desktop. now i just have a folder on my desktop now
<bazhang> wellthen, generally you dont extract them, but just drag the tar.gz to the theme manager
<bazhang> wellthen, some are not well done, though so you may need to put the pieces in manually
<charlie-tca> MTecknology, xfprint-settings for settings/configuration
<charlie-tca> MTecknology, xfprint4-manager for Show the printer list and allow you to manage their jobs after setup
<MTecknology> thanks :)
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<charlie-tca> and good night
<MTecknology> g'night
<MTecknology> yup- spiffy
<MTecknology> hm.. how do you add a printer?
<djohns> hey xubuntu
<djohns> anyone live?
<ubuXubu> good morning Lords of the Code...
<prosper_> does anyone know how to make the volume control on a laptop to work?
<TheSheep> prosper_: sure, select the right keyboard type
<TheSheep> prosper_: one that has media keys
<prosper_> doesn't seem to work
<moetunes> if you have the file   /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/base.lst   you can see if the laptop is mentioned then add the label for it in xorg.conf.d
<TheSheep> ah, I remember that sound controls didn't work in the latest version
<prosper_> my laptop is not listed
<TheSheep> you can fix it by binding amixer to those keys
<prosper_> is amixer another mixer from the default??
<TheSheep> it's a commandline tool
<TheSheep> amixer set PCM 2dB+  <-- increase volume by 2dB
<prosper_> ah
<prosper_> is the key name PCM? or do i need to find out what it is
<TheSheep> no, that's the command you need to bind to your volume keys in the keyboard config
<TheSheep> you can use Master instead of PCM
<TheSheep> I geuss it makes more sense
<prosper_> awesome it works ty
<TheSheep> it's a hack though
<prosper_> works fine so i'm good
<prosper_> except for mute
<prosper_> is there a way to toggle?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> amixer sset Master toggle
<prosper_> oh jeez its that easy
<prosper_> lol
<prosper_> thank you
<xubuntu794> parp?
<xubuntu794> meh
<helpme> what is the terminal command to get to the grub editor
<TheSheep> what is 'the grub editor'?
<leoquant> prob. /etc/default/grub?
<helpme> the text doc
<helpme> something like grub.cfg
<helpme> let me try that
<helpme> said permission denied
<leoquant> or /boot/grub/grub.cfg or /etc/grub.d/ ?
<leoquant> take a look at : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<helpme> how do i get permission
<leoquant> to edit grub2 it useful to read that first.
<leoquant> done with sudo
<helpme> sudo don't work
<leoquant> /etc/default/grub is the file to edit
<helpme> what should i type to get permission to edit
<leoquant> sudo mousepad  /etc/default/grub?
<leoquant> (without the?
<leoquant> or gksudo nautilus and navigate to that file
<TheSheep> leoquant: nautilus?
<leoquant> oops
<leoquant> damn
<helpme> hello i need the command to upgrade grub
<Sysi> sudo update-grub
<helpme> what is the command to edit inside grub
<helpme> i tried to change the colors, but that didnt work out too well
<helpme> i know the command in ubuntu, but not xub
<helllp> ok that didin't work
<helllp> i can't get my grub to where i can choose OS
<helllp> no help
<charlie-tca> Reminder: Xubuntu community meeting 2010-11-25 at 19:00 UTC
<knome> charlie-tca, where? :P
<charlie-tca> #ubuntu-meeting
<knome> so that's in... three hours?
<charlie-tca> no, tomorrow ... 11-25
<knome> okay
<knome> so in 27 hours
<charlie-tca> yup, something like that
<charlie-tca> but, tomorrow is Thanksgiving holiday in the United States, so I thought I would remind everyone today
<knome> right
<knome> so what's life like?
<charlie-tca> painful most of the time. Snowstorm took out my internet for 6 1/2 hours yesterday
<knome> ouch. that made you hurt or sth else?
<charlie-tca> else
<charlie-tca> cold and wet doesn't help at all
<knome> mmh.
<vandyk> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<vandyk> Hello
<digitalcriminal> hello
<vandyk> I need a little bit of support in Xububtu, im a brand new Xubuntu user hehe
<charlie-tca> vandyk, just ask your question, all on one line if possible. There are many volunteers in the channel, and if someone knows they will answer.
<charlie-tca> Sometimes it takes a few minutes, though
<vandyk> Ok many thanks
<vandyk> My trouble is whit the screen, When i close a window, i close the app, but the screen keep showing the "window shadow" its really hard to explain because im not a native english speaker, but i take a screenshot, maybe that helps to know what exactly us my problem, Screenshot: http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/5089/capturadepantallaj.png
<mark76> Looks like an X rendering problem
<vandyk> I try using recovery mode, i really dont remember what option i choose, in recovery the windows can work normal, since i reboot again i have the same problem
<mark76> It could be that something is hogging all yout processor power
<mark76> your
<mark76> Slowing the system down
<vandyk> if it helps, i make my fresh xubuntu instalation yesterday, i download and apply the updates, since i reboot i have the problem
<mark76> Hmm
<mark76> How much RAM do you have?
<vandyk> i only have 256
<mark76> Ah
<mark76> Do me a favour and run top in the terminal
<mark76> Assuming top is installed
<vandyk> i think is not installed, only sudo aptget top?
<mark76> sudo apt-get install top
<vandyk> show me this message
<vandyk> E: Dont find the package top
<moetunes> top should be part of the default installation iirc
<mark76> Yeah
<vandyk> ammm
<moetunes> in a terminal type   top   and hit the enter button
<vandyk> that means i need to install iirc first?
<mark76> No
<charlie-tca> wrong package name: apt-cache policy top - W: Unable to locate package top
<mark76> iirc is an acronym
<vandyk> i also put top in termninal and show me something like task manager uin windows
<mark76> That's the one
<mark76> What does the Mem line say?
<vandyk> Mem:    250696k total,   211216k used,    39480k free,      828k buffers
<mark76> Swap?
<vandyk> Swap:  1952760k total,    19624k used,  1933136k free,    63280k cached
<mark76> And CPU
<vandyk> Cpu(s): 11.6%us,  1.7%sy,  0.0%ni, 85.1%id,  1.0%wa,  0.7%hi,  0.0%si,  0.0%st
<mark76> Well that looks perfectly normal
<mark76> What were you running when you had the problem?
<vandyk> since i start the SO i have the problem
<mark76> The what, now? :/
<vandyk> for example when i start the so, you look a black screen whit a mouse that say Xubuntu, i always have this screen, never show the wallpaper
<vandyk> the problem start since i start the so
<mark76> What's an SO?
<moetunes> good question :)
<moetunes> sounds like the vid card isn't set up right
<vandyk> Operative Sistem, sorry in spanish is Sistema Operativo i confused the order of the leters
<mark76> Ah! Got you now
<mark76> The vid card, moetunes ?
<moetunes> first guess or xfdesktop isn't running
<mark76> IS xfdesktop running vandyk ?
<moetunes> no wallpaper is showing
<vandyk> ohh how can i know that?
<moetunes> ps -C xfdesktop    in a terminal
<mark76> Type xfdesktop in the terminal
<mark76> If it's running it'll say
<mark76> Yeah. What he said
<vandyk>  PID TTY          TIME CMD
<mark76> :/
<moetunes> looks like it isn't then
<vandyk> now i put
<vandyk> xfdesktop in terminal
<moetunes> do   xfdesktop &   in a terminal
<vandyk> and wall paper shows
<mark76> Yep
<vandyk> and i dont have the "shadows"
<mark76> Close the terminal
<vandyk> terminal closed
<mark76> Do you still have wallpaper?
<vandyk> the wallpaper disapear for a second, but i see it again
<mark76> Any shadows?
<vandyk> no
<mark76> Do you want shadows?
<vandyk> no
<mark76> If you do you can change the settings in window manager tweaks
<vandyk> ok, but for example do i need to put xfdesktop in terminal in everytime that i start Xubuntu?
<mark76> Log out and come back in again
<vandyk> ok
<vandyk> i will restart
<mark76> No just log out
<mark76> No need to restart
<vandyk> ok
<mark76> Log out of the Desktop, I mean
<mark76> It's taking him a while
 * mark76 whistles
<moetunes> I bet he rebooted
 * mark76 drums fingers on table
<mark76> Probably
<mark76> Aha!
<mark76> Do you have wallpaper?
<vandyk> yes
<mark76> Excellent :D
<vandyk> i have the wallpaper =P
<mark76> Problem solved!
<mark76> Why have you got a Dutch name?
<vandyk> oh well
<mark76> Are you a fan of the painter?
<vandyk> i like Paul Vandyk,
<vandyk> Is a D.J.
<mark76> Aha!
<mark76> Cool
<mark76> Ah
<mark76> Oh well
<mark76> I guess it's still fairly cook
<mark76> cool
<mark76> Grr
<vandyk> hehe
<vandyk> If i have this error again, i only put xfdesktop again right?
<mark76> It shouldn't happen again
<mark76> But if it does yes
<mark76> Did you know Xfwm4 has compositing?
<vandyk> no
<mark76> It's true
<vandyk> im a very newbie in linux
<mark76> Click on the menu button then mouse over Settings and click on Xfce4 Settings
<vandyk> ok
<vandyk> i see a menu
<mark76> Do you see the Settings option?
<mark76> I don't know what that is in Spanish
<vandyk> yes i see the options, screen, mouse, panel, keyboard etc..
<mark76> Is there an Xfce4-Settings-Manager option?
<vandyk> mmm
<vandyk> i dont see any option whit the word Xfce4
<mark76> Hang on
<mark76> Xfce 4 Settings Manager
<mark76> Should be right at the top
<mark76> Do you see it?
<vandyk> i dont see
<mark76> Sounds like it's not installed then
<moetunes> isn't it called window manager tweaks or similar
<mark76> Anyway. In the Settings submenu is there an option called Window Manager Tweaks?
<mark76> It sure is
<vandyk> i have window manager
<mark76> And Window Manager Tweaks?
<vandyk> yes in window manager i have option to tweek the windows
<mark76> Cool
<mark76> I'm not in Xfce right now
<aladoinsano> whats the problem exactly, i just came in, maybe i can be of help
<mark76> But there should be a compositor tab
<mark76> No problem. He's just never used Xfce before
<vandyk> hehe
<aladoinsano> then be prepared to start loving it ;)
<mark76> Is it there?
<vandyk> :P
<mark76> Is that a yes? :p
<vandyk> wait a cend pls im in the phone
<mark76> K
<vandyk> Hi again
<mark76> Hello
<mark76> So do you have a compositing tab?
<vandyk> yes i have
<mark76> K. That's where you need to click if you want transparency and window effects
<mark76> Just so you know
<vandyk> i see
<vandyk> i think my pc have very low resources
<vandyk> i think is better to use default config
<mark76> Fair enough
<vandyk> to have a better perfonce
<mark76> Aye
<vandyk> performance
<vandyk> **
<vandyk> a cuestion, ubuntu and xubuntu is the same?
<Sysi> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<vandyk> that means its possible to follow the guides for ubuntu in Xubuntu?
<Sysi> mostly, at least with little adjusting
<vandyk> because i need to use ICS
<vandyk> and this guide explains all about
<vandyk> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<vandyk> i dont know if i need to follow that guide or search a guide for Xubuntu
<babarosa> Hello everybody,
<babarosa> this only is a test - do you receive my messages?
<vandyk> yes
<babarosa> Okay, many thanks and greetings
<aladoinsano> vandyk, yes you can follow that one, some menus might have slightely different names though
<vandyk> yes i see for example to edit config files i need to use for example
<vandyk> sudo mousepad /etc/whatever.conf right?
<aladoinsano> just right click on your network icon in the notification area and choose edit connections, etc. etc. as described in the beginning of that link you posted
<moetunes> it should be   gksudo mousepad /path/to/conf
<aladoinsano> vandyk, yes
<moetunes> !gksudo
<aladoinsano> sudo is fine
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<moetunes> aladoinsano:  ^^
<vandyk> ok thanks!
<aladoinsano> he just wanted to editi a file from the terminal
<vandyk> i think this days i need to learn a lot
<moetunes> he wanted to use mousepad not edit from a terminal
<aladoinsano> yes i stand corrected, i however never use gksudo with mousepad..saves me two keystrokes ;)
<moetunes> well if you break things you get to keep all the peices :)
<aladoinsano> it hasnt broken anything in the last 5 years so im a living proof its working just fine, but yes you are right in principal of course
<Thermi> gn8
<belal1> if I have to submit a bug regarding update-manager, do I submit it to ubuntu or xubuntu?  (i'm using xubuntu 10.10)
<charlie-tca> belal1, sumbit it using ubuntu-bug update-manager
<belal1> thanks
<Moon_Rising2> when i make a new user it never saves my changes
<belal1> gotta love launchpad :D
<Moon_Rising2> this channel is just as helpful as #ubuntu
<Moon_Rising2> >.>
<ridin> lol...
<charlie-tca> Maybe it is the way you ask for help? There hasn't really been a question asked...
<ridin> why don't try the old adduser command
<Moon_Rising2> ridin, i did
<ridin> sudo adduser?
<ridin> o>O
<Moon_Rising2> yea
<ridin> o.o...
<Moon_Rising2> and useradd isnt working either
<ridin> same problem?
<Moon_Rising2> i get this "if you want to add this user to that group, use -g."
<Moon_Rising2> which gives me a help file
<ridin> wait, let me see the archlinux wiki for a second
<charlie-tca> What release version are you using?
<ridin> charlie-tca: see https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners'_Guide
<ridin> Step 4
<charlie-tca> why? that isn't going to tell the release of Xubuntu is use, is it?
<ridin> nope
 * charlie-tca wonders why Moon_Rising2 can't really get help?
 * Moon_Rising2 rapes charlie-tca with a terrifying Asian Guy Named SenorPoopyPants
 * ridin just gave some help
<Moon_Rising2> sorry
<Moon_Rising2> lol
<charlie-tca> Moon_Rising2, that is not okay
<Moon_Rising2> its gone
<Moon_Rising2> cant remeber wich version
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and type    lsb_release -a
<charlie-tca> hit enter
<charlie-tca> it will tell you
<Moon_Rising2> 9.10
<charlie-tca> ridin gave a reference above, did you look at it/
<charlie-tca> He addressed it to me, but I think he meant it for you
<ridin> oh, oops, wrong person
<ridin> -_-
<Moon_Rising2> useradd -m -g [initial_group] -G [additional_groups] -s [login_shell] [username]
<Moon_Rising2> for login shell /bin/bash
<Moon_Rising2> ?
<ridin> yeah, and the stuff will show you stuff under that
<Moon_Rising2> useradd: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<ridin> sudo
<charlie-tca> It is easier to do to this through Users and Groups than through the terminal
<Moon_Rising2> charlie-tca, users and groups would never say the changes
<Moon_Rising2> save
<Moon_Rising2> and ty ridin charlie-tca, i have my new user now
#xubuntu 2010-11-25
<Ammond> Just got Xubuntu loaded on a couple hosts. I'm confused about encrypting my home folder. A wizard comes up and tells me to click on the button to get my pass phrase and NOTHING happens. What's the trick??
<Ammond> Even the command line seems to be wrong. I presume I really needed to sudo the command. Haven't tried that yet.
<charlie-tca> !patience | Ammond
<ubottu> Ammond: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Ammond> Thnx!
<vandyk> !File sharing
<vandyk> !file share
<vandyk> !filesharing
<vandyk> !smb
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BipolarMike> hello? I am a newb... anyone like to help me install Xubuntu?
<BipolarMike> aw...
<Misterangry> any suggestions for hanging at "Checking battery state" on live cd start?
<moetunes> I would suggest doing the cd check
<Misterangry> I did, and it turned out fine
<moetunes> Misterangry:  I can't find anything on google about that sort of issue
<moetunes> does it happen with another live cd?
<ubuXubu> good morning xubuntu technicians.
<Misterangry> moetunes: no
<moetunes> Misterangry:  how old is the laptop?
<Misterangry> that's the thing
<Misterangry> it's not a laptop
<moetunes> ohh
<moetunes> prob why it hangs
<Misterangry> so is xubuntu laptop exclusive?
<moetunes> not at all - been in google again and found nothing like your issue
<moetunes> I don't know why it would be looking for a battery at all Misterangry
<moetunes> Misterangry:  what sort of hardware is in the comp?
<Misterangry> intel p4, think it's an intel motherboard too
<Misterangry> 2gb ram, nVidia card (I think.)
<moetunes> should be no hassles at all with that stuff...
<TheSheep> Misterangry: there is a number of kernel options you might want to try at startup
<Misterangry> such as
<ubuXubu> may i hear this problem
<TheSheep> Misterangry: they are described in the help there
<Misterangry> ubuXubu: Misterangry: any suggestions for hanging at "Checking battery state" on live cd start?
<ubuXubu> hmmm
<ubuXubu> doubt this is right but maybr change cmos battery if its old
<TheSheep> Misterangry: I think that checking battery just happens to be the last thing displayed, it's not the thing that actually hangs
<TheSheep> Misterangry: (x)ubuntu skips quite some messages
<Misterangry> hmmph
<Misterangry> how would I go about booting in to expert mode?
<TheSheep> I guess you read the help at the boot screen, sorry I won't reboot now just to check for you
<ubuXubu> does it hang but then does it let u run the os?
<TheSheep> It's under F1
<Misterangry> it just hangs
<ubuXubu> so it never gets beyond that
<Misterangry> nope
<ubuXubu> if so i would suspect video issue
<ubuXubu> is it a windows computer
<Misterangry> nope
<Misterangry> it runs Debian normally
<ubuXubu> i wonder then if ubuntu cd would run live
<Misterangry> yeah
<ubuXubu> ok so if ubuntu runs live and xubuntu hangs at that stage i think there is a video issue in xfce with your hardware
<ubuXubu> is it 1004 or above
<Misterangry> 10.10
<ubuXubu> ill bet 904 works
<moetunes> looking for a battery wouldn't be a video issue afaik
<ubuXubu> ill bet xubuntu 904 will run, i experienced something like this on a p4/nvidia desktop
<ubuXubu> i know ...battery was 1st wild guess
<ubuXubu> i think it video/xfce thing
<ubuXubu> Misterangry, any chance th cd itself is corrupt, did you try it in another machine
<Misterangry> not yet
<Misterangry> and I actually don't have any machines without an nvidia card. lol
<Misterangry> excluding the ppc laptop next to me, which wouldn't work for obvious reasons
<xubuntu149> hey
<xubuntu017> эй
<Misterangry> it seems I got 10.04 working
<moetunes> how did you get the cd booting Misterangry ?
<Misterangry> burned a copy of 10.04, verified it and then started it normally
<Misterangry> and yes, it is working
<Amaterasu> helloo
<Amaterasu> i recently tried xubuntu and i have question i'd to ask about it
<Amaterasu> anyone there ?
<TheSheep> wow, xubuntu is now used by japanese gods
<moetunes> I am amazed at the breadth of your knowledge TheSheep :)
<TheSheep> moetunes: telling that to someone with access to Internet is weird
<moetunes> ohh you googled it ?
<TheSheep> no, but I could have
<moetunes> I had a feeling you didn't...
<knome> !ask | Amaterasu
<ubottu> Amaterasu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheSheep> knome: yeah, we have it all explained already on #x-ot
<knome> right
<knome> i'll just continue with my usual matters then
<TheSheep> :)
<aladoinsano> Im trying to start xmodmap -e 'keycode 118 = Return' automatically on login, via rc.local, but it refuses to run. It does work since i can type exactly that in the terminal and then it works
<aladoinsano> can anyone be of help?
<moetunes> you can add it to the autostarted apps for your user
<charlie-tca> cross-posted to #xfce at the same time
<aladoinsano> yes i did add it to autostarted apps, but that didnt work either, trying out to put it .xinitrc now, lets see if that does the trick
<ubuXubu> happy thanksgiving u buncha turkeys!!
<leoquant> have a nice day to ubuXubu
<Filimon> How to enable file sharing on Xubuntu?
<Filimon> Can anyone help me?
<charlie-tca> Xubuntu Community Meeting in 1 hour in #ubuntu-meeting
<Roach_Motel3> howdy yall
<ubuXubu> happy turkey day!!!
<ridin> you too.
<Roach_Motel3> howdy yall
<Sysi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Roach_Motel3> got a problem with xubuntu, i have a toshiba 1005-s157
<Roach_Motel3> I was able to successfully install but once it was installed
<Roach_Motel3> i cannot boot, it brings up the splash screen and then goes black
#xubuntu 2010-11-26
<ubuXubu> pie?
<Ycarene> How do I change the background for my login screen, I don't want the clouds.
<knome> the magic two minutes
<Ycarene> Sorry, had to reboot
<TheSheep> knome: so, how do you change the background, I'm curious too
<knome> Ycarene, TheSheep: gdm2setup should do the trick, afaik
<knome> you can find that in a ppa...
<knome> https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<Ycarene> It doesn't, it won't let me click on the ok button when I've picked a different background.
<Ycarene> Besides, I don't think gdm2setup works at all in general.
<knome> Ycarene, try to run it with sudo
<knome> i have no better answer. i don't know why gdmsetup was changed so that it has minimal customization possibilities.
<Ycarene> "IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: u'/usr/share/images/xsplash/bg.jpg'" when I try
<knome> are you sure that file exists?
<Ycarene> I'm beginning to think that the background is compiled into the application and that it's not meant to be changed.
<knome> no, it's not "compiled"
<Ycarene> knome - I'm sure it doesn't, and that's not the file I'm selecting.
<Ycarene> knome - I meant as in the path is compiled in.
<knome> Ycarene, so why don't try putting an image in that path then?
<Ycarene> Doesn't seem right to do it that way for me.
<knome> no, but it might be your only way to do it, if it's like you said and gdm2setup does not work.
<Ycarene> I'm just wondering why they took so much of the customization of GDM out in the newer version.
<Ycarene> brb, testing.
<nugget_> hello everyone
<B-r00t> hi
<charlie-tca> !hi | nugget_
<ubottu> nugget_: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<nugget_> anyone know about how long it takes to install from the live CD?
<B-r00t> if you have good pc
<B-r00t> 15-20min
<nugget_> I only reall ask because installing 10.04 took me about 25 minutes or so, and for 10.10 I'm going on 30 now and it is sitting at "removing conflicting OS files..."
<nugget_> Is there an proper way to kill the installer, I think I've had this problem before and it is from my microSD card adapter that I normally leave in the slot. I think I had this problem last time too.
<charlie-tca> click the close button, I think is the only way now to kill it
<charlie-tca> Might take it a minute or two to recognize the clicks
<B-r00t> * nugget_ has quit (Quit: Page closed)
<B-r00t> xD
<charlie-tca> yeah, too late again
<charlie-tca> Guess he found a way to close the installer any way...
<B-r00t> reboot buttion xD
<B-r00t> button*
<Ycarene> I'm trying to get a scanner working, I have a solution, but I don't know how to implement it.  It says to change the "SNMP Community settings" to "Read:public" and "Write:public" but I have no idea where to do that.
<john__> hello, i'm trying to make a .exe executable in it's properties, but don't see that option
<john__> anyhelp
<charlie-tca> john__, you can do that in a terminal window if you have root priviledges. Just use
<charlie-tca> sudo chmod +x FILENAME
<john__> that's not working
<john__> keep getting no such file
<charlie-tca> did you type FILENAME or the real name of the file?
<john__> what i see on the desktop
<Sysi> chmod +x Desktop/file.exe
<charlie-tca> Thanks, Sysi
<john__> it just went to the next line. is that it?
<john__> that was easy
<john__> yeah, but i can't find the inf file for that
<john__> and wine still didn't install it
<john__> what my plan is. to install my belkin wireless driver which i downloaded from internet. i just did it on ubuntu using ndiswrapper, but i cant find the inf file on this system
<moetunes> you could try in terminal   find ~ -name *.inf
<john__> still no luck
<john__> i downloaded f7d1101 driver, but i still need the inf file. any help?
<john__> that's for the wireless belkin usb
<john__> ummm.....anybody home
<charlie-tca> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<john__> still no help
<Gappar> hi
<Gappar> mi primera vez aquí. de qué va esto?
<charlie-tca> sorry, this is an english channel
<lighta> Hi guys, i'm trying to change my keychain but I only found ubuntu graphic method (wich for gnome) does someone link me to an xfce method or command line (prefered) ?
<ridin> km
<ridin> uh
<ridin> keychain?
<lighta> yeah hmm
<lighta> thing you can set to remenber wifi pass etc
<CruelC> 0hai
<lighta> said it was seashore but look I don't have it, so I must have something else
<lighta> hi
<CruelC> I dloaded an ISO, burned it, and only THEN realized I got the wrong one
<lighta> sad, hope it was a rewritable disc
<CruelC> the install one instead of the trial one
<CruelC> we don't possess rewritables here
<lighta> uh :( so ridin do you understand what was I talking about ?
#xubuntu 2010-11-27
<jrmy> anyone wanna help me figure out why the panesl arent showing up?
<jrmy> aka the things that hold the menus, and minimized windows
<jrmy> and other stuff like launchers
<jrmy> oh yeah, i have xubuntu LTS
<jrmy> 10.04
<aJynks> hey guys,.... anyone use Docky and Krusader file manager? I can nto seam to get it to pin to the docky thign as right clicking dosn't have the "pin" option.. is there any other way to get the icon onto docky?
<moetunes> jrmy:  in a terminal do   xfce4-panel &    and see if they come up
<jrmy> moetunes: k
<aJynks> dang reboot... brb
<moetunes> I don't know anything about docky sorry aJynks
<jrmy> moetunes: popped back.. and gave me an error
<moetunes> what's the error?
<jrmy> hold on.. i'll pastebin it
<moetunes> k
<jrmy> http://paste2.org/p/1112294
<jrmy> might be the problem
<jrmy> probably causing the panels to crash
<jrmy> at least that would seem logical
<moetunes> yep - in terminal what does   aplay -l   return
<moetunes> it should show your audio card
<jrmy> return as well?
<jrmy> in the command
<moetunes> you could just remove the mixer from the panel
<moetunes> aplay -l lists the audio cards - does it show yours?
<jrmy> yeah hold on
<jrmy> looks like it
<jrmy> long list of stuff with my card however but that probably doesnt matter though
<moetunes> sounds like the panel mixer is having some issues for some reason
<moetunes> does sound work fine for you?
<jrmy> and it said critcal somethin in the terminal
<jrmy> and the panels closed
<jrmy> i removed the mixer though
<jrmy> i need to find speakers.. dont use em really
<moetunes> start the panel again and see how it goes without the mixer plugin
<jrmy> i should log out and log back in and see if it works with the mixer removed
<moetunes> k
<jrmy> no errors this time upon entering the command
<jrmy> oh it closed the panels cause i hit ctrl c
<jrmy> seems it doesnt finish the command or whatever
<jrmy> anyways
<moetunes> the & I put at the end of   xfce4-panel   kepps it running in the background and lets you use the terminal for more stuff
<jrmy> it should be enough logging outright?
<jrmy> out right*
<jrmy> cause my winbdows re opened
<moetunes> logging out is fine
<jrmy> yeah not workin now
<jrmy> i can test my sound card
<moetunes> select a new session at login
<jrmy> a new session?
<jrmy> how do i do this?
<moetunes> if you have it set to save the current session and use that at login it will save that the panels weren't open
<jrmy> oh
<moetunes> there is a session button at the login screen
<moetunes> at the bottom
<jrmy> mayhap a screenshot?
<moetunes> from me? - I don't use gdm to login - it isn't installed here
<jrmy> ok remind me what gdm is again
<moetunes> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.5-0ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 723 kB, installed size 2304 kB
<moetunes> it is what makes the login screen
<jrmy> ah
<jrmy> i understand about switching between the different types of sessions, but i dont know how to make a new session
<moetunes> one of the choices should be last session - don't use that - select xfce session
<jrmy> my choices are usually xubuntu session,  xfce session and x-term
<moetunes> iirc the xubuntu session is the last session so select xfce session
<jrmy> i forget what iirc means
<moetunes> if I recall correctly
<jrmy> ok
<jrmy> brb
<moetunes> cool
<jrmy> no panels in the xfce session
<jrmy> i'll cut the old english
<jrmy> anyways pehaps my sound card is to blame
<jrmy> though i havent even used my computer till just recently
<jrmy> i dont the panels were workign when i started it up
<jrmy> so unless something got damaged idk
<moetunes> the only way to find out is to start the panel from terminal and check for the error again
<aJynks> hey guys
<jrmy> im not getting any errors
<aJynks> when I plug in a USb drive and acess it though the file menu thing.. what is the exact path though the terminal for that same place?
<moetunes> normally it has a dir in /media
<moetunes> so /media/whatever_thunar_names_it
<aJynks> moetunes, thank you that is correct.. i apreciate it (we all gotta start somwhere)
<moetunes> heh np :)
<aJynks> moetunes, should i be albe to just use cd to acess it?
<aJynks> like cd /media/VideoArchive01 ?
<aJynks> cause it keeps saying it is "no such file or directory"
<John_Abbott> Could I get help with 10.10 here?
<John_Abbott> Of Ubuntu.]
<John_Abbott> I keep getting a error message when booting the trial
<John_Abbott> It says "failed due to unknown user id (0)"
<moetunes> John_Abbott:  is that from the live cd?
<John_Abbott> dvd
<John_Abbott> live dvd
<John_Abbott> but yeah
<moetunes> did you do the cd check from the menu?
<John_Abbott> I'm doing it now.
<John_Abbott> Sorry for bugging
<moetunes> it's what the channel is for
<John_Abbott> I'm a noobie when it comes to installing OS's
<John_Abbott> :P
<moetunes> aJynks:  use the tab button - cd /media/   and hit the tab button twice
<moetunes> aJynks:  use the tab button - type cd /media/   and hit the tab button twice
<John_Abbott> ?
<aJynks> moetunes, I am trying to use samba to share a USB 2TB drive to my windows systems, I have samba up and running and other local hard drive directroies shared... but how do i edit the samba conf file to add the external drive when cd /media/drivelable dosn't work?
<aJynks> or will it just work?
<aJynks> moetunes, tab button?
<aJynks> moetunes, i do not know what you mean by that... i am in the termainl
<moetunes> aJynks:  the button next to the q - it has tab written on it
<moetunes> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<moetunes> when you type /media/ and hit the tab key you will get a list of what is in the dir
<aJynks> moetunes, yea i am not sure what you mean.. I am typing it in correctly
<John_Abbott> Umm....
<aJynks> "cd /media/VideoArchive01" but it is erroring syaing that it isn't a filename
<John_Abbott> I don't think i'm on the right channel.
<moetunes> aJynks:  you aren't if the dir exists and you get no such dir error
<John_Abbott> I'm using <b> UBUNTU </b> not Xubuntu
<moetunes> John_Abbott:  if you use xubuntu you are
<John_Abbott> I'm using the Ubuntu 10.10
<moetunes> John_Abbott:  do   /join #ubuntu
<aJynks> moetunes, may i PM you a copy form the terminal?
<moetunes> ok
<John_Abbott> I'm on that channel to,o, but it won't help me, NO ONE in there listens
<moetunes> John_Abbott:  it can be like that - hows the disk check coming
<John_Abbott> finished
<John_Abbott> I just restarted
<John_Abbott> I had 1 error
<moetunes> aJynks:  try   cd ./V   and hit the tab key
<John_Abbott> now, what should I do?
<aJynks> moetunes, nothign happens.. I am logged into it though putty on my pc.. guess the tabfunction is broken
<moetunes> John_Abbott:  an error on the burn causes unpredicable problems - burn it again at the slowest speed
<John_Abbott> k
<moetunes> aJynks:  I know nothing about windows and putty
<aJynks> what woudl be another good app to use to pot into my linux system?
<aJynks> oh it is just some app to port into the terminal across the network
<moetunes> from windows?
<aJynks> yea
<moetunes> dunno don't use windows at all ever anywhere nohow
<John_Abbott> Slowest?
<John_Abbott> That's 1 x
<John_Abbott> Good thing I can stay up all night! :D
<moetunes> John_Abbott:  4x is normally ok
<John_Abbott> Got that
<John_Abbott> Burnin.
<aJynks> it is just a terminal thing... like telnet or w/e
<moetunes> John_Abbott:  if you don't need the extra language packs locally for installation the dvd doesn't offer more then the cd
<aJynks> i just put in the samba conf "path = /media/VideoArchive01" along with the opermition stuff.. hope that works.. rebootign now
<moetunes> aJynks:  if you can't change to the dir with cd I don't know what you can do
<aJynks> moetunes, yea.. same problem... so you shoudl be able to just cd into that dir in /media?
<aJynks> you do nto mount that drive into a diffrent path or somthing?
<John_Abbott> But i only have a dvd drive and i have no cds.
<John_Abbott> 18%
<moetunes> k
<John_Abbott>  HOLY CRAP 20%  that was fast.
<moetunes> aJynks:  I don't use samba as I have no windows installs to make things hard - try this link
<moetunes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<aJynks> moetunes, forget about samba for a sec.... in the terminal... should i just be able to cd /media/drivename and then be able to LS the usb drive?
<aJynks> mabey i screwed up and put a space at the start of the volume lable?
<moetunes> aJynks:  you should be able to cd to it
<aJynks> yea.. wierd that i can't
<aJynks> but i can acess it fine though the UI
<aJynks> just not though the terminal
<John_Abbott> 54%
<aJynks> moetunes, looks liek i had a space at the start opf the volume lable... this might fix it i hoep
 * gr8m8 is moetunes downstairs
<gr8m8> seems like that might cause issues - if you are in the media dir in terminal does cd ./\ VideoArchive   work
<aJynks> moetunes, hey dude... it is workign now... I had a sapce in tehfront of the usb drive lable... os it was " VideoArchive01" not "VideoArchive01"
<aJynks> everything is working now... thanks for your help brother.. I really apreciate it
<gr8m8> sweet
<aJynks> ohh you've changed form on me.. thanks gr8m8 i mean
<gr8m8> heh
<John_Abbott> Anyone still here?
<John_Abbott> I'm still having the same error
<John_Abbott> HOLD ON.
<John_Abbott> It started...
<John_Abbott> ...Loading...
<gr8m8> still loading?
<aJynks> anyone knwo the terminal command for find?
<aJynks> to liek search the drive for a file?
<gr8m8> find /media/dir -name filename
<gr8m8> if you don't know the exact name something like *.avi   works
<aJynks> oh
<aJynks> find is the name of the command lol
<aJynks> so find / -test.avi will search the entire computer inclusing hidden dirs for test.avi?
<John_Abbott> NO.
<John_Abbott> Not loading
<John_Abbott> I started it.
<John_Abbott> And it froze when I opened gedit
<John_Abbott> Now, my PC has ALOT OF USED SPACE
<John_Abbott> Bearly anyis left
<John_Abbott> so.
<John_Abbott> Is it just because it running slow because of that?
<gr8m8> it's hard to see from here John_Abbott - it is not normal tho
<gr8m8> check the /tmp dir
<gr8m8> aJynks: nope   find / -name test.avi
<gr8m8> the -name is an option
<gr8m8> then you give the name of the file you want to find
<John_Abbott> Hey
<John_Abbott> Could i get some help here?
<gr8m8> sure John_Abbott
<likemindead> !ask | John_Abbott
<ubottu> John_Abbott: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<John_Abbott> I'm trying to make a link to my laptop from my desktop
<John_Abbott> for internet.
<John_Abbott> How do I do this?
<likemindead> !adhoc
<gr8m8> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<John_Abbott> I have a ethernet
<likemindead> Try something like http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-an-adhoc-host-with-ubuntu.html
<John_Abbott> I have a ethernet cable, not wireless.
<likemindead> What do you mean, link?
<John_Abbott> Yeah
<John_Abbott> Help.
<gr8m8> I don't do ics - see the ubuntu guides linked above
<likemindead> I think you need a router, John_Abbott.
<John_Abbott> >.>
<John_Abbott> That sucks
<brantrux> so can ne one tell me how to install xubuntu once i have the torrent downloaded?
<gr8m8> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bazhang> brantrux, burn to cd then boot from cd
<gr8m8> same for xubuntu
<brantrux> damn im sooo happy i found this (freenode.net) Thankyou!
<bazhang> welcome
<brantrux>  http://tinyurl.com/3exghs says i need to partition my hard drive...  i did that, so once the iso is downloaded i need to use winrar to extract the 2 files in the "isolinux" folder to that partition?
<moetunes> no
<brantrux> oh... then what?
<moetunes> like bazhang said burn the iso to a cd and reboot
<brantrux> netbook
<moetunes> then use a usb stick
<brantrux> i have a cardreader and a 4gb sd
<brantrux> will that work
<moetunes> there was a link earlier for the ways to install
<moetunes> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<brantrux> http://tinyurl.com/3exghs
<brantrux> 1. The first thing you will have to do is copy the ISO file(s) of the Linux to your hard disk (ofcourse, you already have it). Make sure that the partition is FAT32 unless the distro you are installing has native NTFS read/write support. Some distros require you to copy the ISO file(s) to the root of the partition. If you keep it inside a folder, the setup might not be able to detect it.
<brantrux> thats step 1. i partitioned my hd, so how do i procced/
<moetunes> that uses windows stuff - I don't want to know about it honestly
<moetunes> check the above link for install methods
<brantrux> cant you see im trying in vain to get rid of windows and use xubuntu? so help me or shut up
<moetunes> dude I gve you a easy to use web page how to
<brantrux> and i pasted the first step and asked u how to do it... im trying to learn man...
<brantrux> yall r here to help right/
<moetunes> and I tried to help good luck :)
<Balsaq> brantrux, dod u burn xubutu to cd or not
<Balsaq> did*
<brantrux> i have no cd drive
<Balsaq> did u burn it usb drive then
<brantrux> no
<Balsaq> well do it
<brantrux> ok
<Balsaq> once u do that, the xubuntu installer is so simple u can hardly go wrong
<Balsaq> the partition just happens on the way thru it, shows u a nice big picture of your hard drive, what is on it now, and asks you if u wanna give the whole HD to xubutu or if u wanna install it beside windblows, or if u wanna get fancy and do Advanced, but it lays it right out.
<brantrux> and when you say burn it to usb, you mean go to where it was put by BitTorrent, right click, send to, and select my usb drive?
<Balsaq> well iburn to cd, so if u dont know how to put buntu on usb reda up on it cos i cant give step by step on that
<Balsaq> read*
<Balsaq> but i know there are hand holding step by step guides, even utube videos on that exact subject
<Balsaq> i just happen to always use cd for some reason
<Balsaq> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<brantrux> ok cool thankyou for not being an ass, im new and trying to learn as much as i can....  Thanx
<Balsaq> when i first started, i knew so little, i actually ordered a buntu cd and they sent it free
<Balsaq> and then i realized there are places near me and most anywhere that are part of the project that will mail u the cd and charge like 2 bucks
<Balsaq> do u live anywhere near the eastern usa
<brantrux> yeah, nh
<Balsaq> ok i am in MA
<Balsaq> if u want ill burn one and send it free myself
<brantrux> its cool, i got it all on the usb, now i need to get my comp to boot from G:
<Balsaq> ill read up on it with the usb
<moetunes> the dude said he doesn't have a cd or usb and only wanted to do it from a windows install - got upset at other suggestions
<brantrux> i have EASY BDC but dont really know how to use it
<brantrux> not upset, frustrated, been at this for days
<Balsaq> maybe u have to tap an f key when u go to boot it?
<Balsaq> then set computer to boot from usb
<Balsaq> i have had to that that when i tried to boot from cd before
<Balsaq> are u familiar with wut i mean brantrux
<brantrux> i wiil try that and be back in a couple of min. yes i came across somthing about that in my quest,
<Balsaq> wut version of buntu is it
<Balsaq> when u tap the f key as the computer turns on u will see a menu, if u are unlucky, there is no choice to boot from usb.
<brantrux> we will see, b right back
<brantrux> xubuntu
<Balsaq> someone prolly alrady gave u this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<brantrux> yeah
<Balsaq> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=install+ubuntu+from+a+usb+flash+drive&aq=f
<Balsaq> there are a tons of videos that go thru it here
<Balsaq> i learned how to do dual boot OS here
<Balsaq> and i am good at it now
<Balsaq> The following tutorial will enable a user to check if a computer system can boot from a USB device and ultimately help determine if the computer can boot a Linux version from USB.
<Balsaq> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/testing-your-system-for-usb-boot-compatibility/
<Balsaq> maybe u should do this 1st so u are not just chasin your tail...
<Balsaq> ping!
<Balsaq> cya
<brantrux> can ne ont tell me how to reset my bios password on an acer 5251
<brantrux> cant get my comp to boot from usb without gettin in there
<brantrux> i dont understand how in having conversations with "bots"
<brantrux> im*
<brantrux> ne one there?
<John_Abbott> Why am I still here lol?
<moetunes> UPTIME
<kangarooo> how to easyr make xubuntu share folder on network?
<kangarooo> maybe i can just install nautilus? i did that but still cant share folder
<Sysi> what kind of share
<kangarooo> share one folder in desktop
<Sysi> to what and like what
<kangarooo> i have gigolo and pyneiborhood installed.. cant share with them. also with nautilus installed in terminal opening nautilus cant share
<kangarooo> to ubuntu
<Sysi> just put sshfs to other machine and ssh-server to first?
<kangarooo> ok ill try to find info about that
<Lolo95> how to change desktop icones alignment ?
<TheSheep> Lolo95: drag them to the place where you ant them
<TheSheep> want
<Lolo95> thx, there is a menu item in gnome to keep or not icones aligned
<bobbyj> hello i like to know what the differrance is in xubuntu and ubuntu
<knome> the main difference is different desktop environment (xfce in xubuntun, gnome in ubuntu)
<bobbyj> is one faster
<likemindead> And the fact that Xubuntu is way more awesome.
<likemindead> ;-)
<knome> there is no exhaustive answer to that, but at least with low memory machines, xubuntu should be faster.
<bobbyj> i'm new to xubuntu.. i like the setup. i'm still trying to get use to it
<bobbyj> can i change the menu the way you want it?
<Besogon> Does anybody know how to fix default font in OLD application? http://imagebin.org/125078 (I think it's not old application, but the program was compiled for ubuntu 7.10)
<knome> bobbyj, i'm sorry, but right now there is no easy way to do that.
<knome> Besogon, might be that the app is forcing a font
<bobbyj> no big deal..
<Besogon> I don't know. Packet Traker works better in WINE at this point
<bobbyj> anybody know a good gps program?
<bobbyj> how does wine work? do have to have windows xp?
<Besogon> bobbyj, wine is wine Windows is windows
<Besogon> wine translates WinAPI into LinuxAPI because Win applications speak on WinAPI language and WINE is kind of translator.
<bobbyj> ok
<bobbyj> so if i have software from windows it will work in xubuntu?
<Sysi> it may work
<Besogon> Not all will work exactly good as in windows but still it can works
<bobbyj> well i can't get it to work with exe file
<Besogon> bobbyj, what are you trying to start?
<bobbyj> avc-free.exe
<mark76> Wrong OS
<mark76> Unless it's in a VM
<bobbyj> does it supose to open like windows?
<Besogon> I've never used avc-free nor something else to convert video s my computer rather weak for that. BUT you can look at Ubuntu Software Center or here some of the programs http://www.videohelp.com/tools/sections/linux-video-tools
<Besogon> bobbyj,
<Besogon> VLC
<Besogon> for instance
<Besogon> http://www.videohelp.com/tools/WinFF
<Psilocybin_Elf> What does everyone think of 10.10 then? Installed it on an old laptop, but kept 8.10 on my desktop. Wow, things have changed!!
<likemindead> I'm a big fan. Been running 10.10 since it dropped. Another excellent release.
<charlie-tca> It is a nice change
<Psilocybin_Elf> Iv heard some ppl mention that 10.04 is better (LTS)
<Sysi> it's supported longer
<Sysi> if you had it installed and working, not real need to update
<Psilocybin_Elf> this is my first upgrade since 8.10
<charlie-tca> Depends on whether or not the hardware works, I suppose, too.
<Psilocybin_Elf> installed 10.10 on my brother's old laptop
<Psilocybin_Elf> everything works fine
<Psilocybin_Elf> but lots missing from the repos
<Psilocybin_Elf> (gmplayer, kasehakaze, etc)
<Sysi> maybe on diferent name? i doubt removing things
<Psilocybin_Elf> no ogle in there either :-(
<likemindead> How do I run memtest in Xubuntu 10.10?
<charlie-tca> isn't it in the grub menu?
<likemindead> How do I access it?
<charlie-tca> hold shift right after the bios check
<likemindead> Sweet. Thanks.
<likemindead> This is my first time using Memtest86. Any idea how long it'll take on a 1GB stick?
<brantrux> Ok so i installed Ubuntu Presto, where do i get programs for it? Do regular ubuntu programs work with it?
<brantrux> Is it as useless as it seems to me right now? I cant even figure out how to set desktop icons...
<likemindead> Presto? Never heard of it. What is it?
<charlie-tca> likemindead, don't know.
<brantrux> a $20 ubuntu distro that boots to a working desktop in 20 sec.
<likemindead> My Xubuntu is free & boots in 20 seconds or less... ;-)
<charlie-tca> brantrux, I would go to their website and ask where to get programs and how
<charlie-tca> Everything I find says it is by Xandros
<likemindead> Surely it's just a matter of adding the proper repos.
<Psilocybin_Elf> $20 distro??!
<Psilocybin_Elf> What was wrong with FREE software?
<brantrux> it was my last resort after 2 days of trying to get xubuntu installed. I had everything all set up and readt to go then tryed to get into my BIOS to boot from my card reader and what do you know, the previous owner of my LAPTOP set a password and i cant contact him...   any thoughts
<likemindead> I chipped in $20 for Elive 2.0 a few months back. Glad I did. It's pretty sweet.
<brantrux> And i dont have any blank cdr's
<brantrux> Im pretty new but i know this is where all the people who know there s**t go...
<brantrux> a couple of you tryed to help me last night but my comp almost went out the window...  lol
<likemindead> You can remove the little battery on the motherboard and reset the BIOS password.
<likemindead> Also: http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.html
<brantrux> its a laptop, the password is on a "security chip", so removing the cmos battery wont work right?
<B-r00t> brantrux: you have AWARD BIOS?
<likemindead> Is Memtest86+ finished when it says "Pass100%" at the top?
<B-r00t> brantrux: try to type AWARD-SW
<brantrux> acer, no back doors i thunk
<brantrux> Bios=acrsys
<B-r00t> The program CmosPwd can be used to crack the CMOS passwords on ACER, IBM, AMIBIOS, Award BIOS, Compaq, DELL, Packard Bell, Phoenix, Toshiba, and Zenith machines. This runs under Linux or DOS/windows.
<charlie-tca> likemindead, There are several parts to it. Is anything still running?
<likemindead> Oh, it said, all done no errors at the bottom.
<charlie-tca> then it should be done
<likemindead> Took out that stick, put in the second to test, and the machine won't even boot to the BIOS! :-\
<likemindead> Guess I found my problem.
<charlie-tca> brantrux, even laptops depend on the cmos battery to maintain that memory in the chip
#xubuntu 2010-11-28
<varun_> Hello everyone I have mutliple OS installed ,Xp and xfce 8.10 and I can boot in either but dont know how the bootloader and boot is working.I need to install ubuntu later and remove xubuntu but cannot do it if I dont know how bootloader is running.
<moetunes> when you install ubuntu it's bootloader will find all other os's so yopu should be fine
<moetunes> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<moetunes> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<varun_> I need to paste the outputs of the menu.lst and the partition editor to ask a sensible question
<varun_> http://pastebin.com/RzqQRrus
<varun_> This is my menu.lst
<moetunes> and the sensible question is?
<varun_> the problem here is that If i remove the commenting for all the lines after line 124 but comment out the Xubuntu chainloader line then I can boot into both Xubuntu and windows but right now Xubuntu does not work.This menu.lst file in a primary partition /dev/sda1  which has been set as mountpoint /boot
<varun_> also when I log into a live cd and type grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 it says file not found but when I say grub> find /grub/stage1 then I get the answer hd0,0
<varun_> The final question is that I will remove the Xubuntu from the extended partition I installed it in and then install the lucid lynx but I need the lines (chainloader)to work so I can
<varun_> start this new xubuntu coz I will keep grub legacy in the /boot but grub2 will get installed in the new installation
<varun_> I will also post the sudo fdisk -lu on the same page and send the link again
<moetunes> that file looks weird to me - I always put grub on the mbr not a partition - I think you went about things wrong there
<varun_> http://pastebin.com/QHWReiUN
<moetunes> when you install ubuntu put grub in the disk not a partition
<moetunes> and read the grub links above before you edit any files for it would be a good idea too
<varun_> I was trying to follow this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Multiple_OS_Installation
<varun_> do you think this is inappropriate?
<moetunes> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<varun_> I liked the idea of a separate boot partition coz I might need to install another OS on my comp so then I will have 3 so I was preparing for it
<moetunes> sounds like you made things harder then they have to be - most linux os's have a bootloader which finds the os installs and you really don't have to do anyhting
<varun_> In that case just advise me on what I need to do now coz I have read scary things about grub2.Initially when I had to install a dual boot I had ubuntu but then I did windows and lost the MBR but I had backed it up so I did the restore and I got the ubuntu back and then I had to edit the menu.lst with the Xp chainloader lines you see here to get the XP and now I have both.Now supposing I install version 10.4 and in the install process
<varun_> I get the option of installing grub2 in hd0 and also hdmylinuxroot and if I do both then the MBR will forget again that I have a windows partition and then the problem is on ubuntu website they say the editing grub2 is much more difficult
<varun_> I am sorry to make it so roundabout and unclear and thanks for your help
<varun_> Is anyone here?
<bazhang> yes
<varun_> Thanks for the reply.
<varun_> @bazhang could you solve the query for me which I pasted above?
<bazhang> varun_, you seem to be making it more complicated than it need be. simply use grub2 for the whole thing
<varun_> I have just one question.In grub legacy earlier it did not have an option for loading the Windows OS at boot and as it is mentioned on ubuntu grub2 is difficult to edit and so what will I do if GRUB2 does not have that option?
<bazhang> varun_, quite the contrary, grub2 is not difficult to edit please have a look at the wiki for it
<varun_> In that case I will try with grub2 but just to increase my knowledge the website I mentioned talks about having a separate \boot primary partition and have the VERY easy to edit grub legacy on it.What do youthink about that option?
<bazhang> varun_, which version of xubuntu
<varun_> As I said I wanted to do this so later I can install a third OS on the same comp
<bazhang> easily done with grub2
<varun_> xubuntu 8.10 but that is just to get grub legacy
<varun_> ok I will heed your advice now
<bazhang> varun_, that's not supported any longer. get a more recent version
<bazhang> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<varun_> I know it is not and I just used to get legacy as I said, but I am now installing lucid lynx.Just so you understand me clear I have an extended partition with three logical ones and I will have / /home swap on this for lucid.I already have windows on a separate partition
<varun_> So now if I install lucid then grub will get installed in hd0 and it will both the OS at boottime and I will be able to choose or Will I have to edit grub2 ?
<bazhang> grub2 will see the other OS and add it
<varun_> ok great
<bazhang> if you add another one later, it is easy to add as well (ie install another OS)
<varun_> thanks @bazhang if everything goes well then I will be back to say thanks.Also should I erase the /boot partition
<bazhang> varun_, up to you, some like to have a 250mb or so separate boot partition; I'd say having a separate /home would be more key
<varun_> I did not communicate properly sorry for that but what I meant is the current /boot partition is a Primary one and was placed for the specific purpose of using a chainloader for the other operating systems.What you mentioned ,I am guessing, is something like if I had two linux distros installed in two extended partitions then I can have each partition having just one \ or I can have each one of the extended ones as having \root \boot
<varun_> and \home etc so there will be one \boot respectively in each one these extended
<gr8m8> in linux it is / and /home
<gr8m8> you don't need a separate /boot for the chainloader
<gr8m8> grub does that well enough
<varun_> k thanks and sorry about \
<varun_> I will be back
<share> :)
 * ubuXubu moves silently, thru the mysterious coders paradise of...Xubuntu!
<xubuntu094> Hi!
<xubuntu094> Is there anyone here?
<moetunes> nope :)
<xubuntu094> :)
<xubuntu094> So I'm glad I didn't ask
<moetunes> heh
<xubuntu094> I'm installing xubuntu 10.10 onto a piece of c**p I bought for U$S 30
<xubuntu094> so far so good
<moetunes> woot!
<xubuntu094> Gnome Lucid failed miserably to boot after a full clean install
<xubuntu094> it is a Compaq Deskpro EN - Pentium 3 - 1 GHz, 512 Mb RAM, 40 GB HD
<moetunes> that should work fine
<xubuntu094> I don't know why Lucid stalled after a install. I got to the desktop but taskbars & menus didn't show up.
<knome> xubuntu094, try alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<xubuntu094> No, I mean my previous attempt with *Gnome* Lucid. Now I'm installing Xfce Maverick
<knome> right.
<xubuntu094> It is a gift  machine  a niece. I don't want her to grow up thinking "computer=Windows"
<a987654321z> hello
<Psilocybin_Elf> Does anyone know if docker will run in Xfce??
<Sysi> why not
<Sysi> you propably need to have compositing enabled (settings → window manager tweaks)
 * Psilocybin_Elf nods.
<Psilocybin_Elf> Cheers, I might give it a give later.
<a987654321z> ei
<moetunes> ei o
<a987654321z> how do i edit a shortcut name in menu?
<a987654321z> ei
<a987654331z> ei
<a987654331z> can someone help me to install an ati driver
<a987654331z> sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<a987654331z> dkpg doesnt work?
<moetunes> it's dpkg
<Sysi> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mark76> Hey! My Xfce and Xubuntu sessions keep crashing back to the log in window
<mark76> BRB
<mark76> Nope. It's still crashing
<share> hello
<a987654321z> just installed vino
<a987654321z> and theres not shortcut
<a987654321z> tried to launch it using command vino
<a987654321z> it gives an error
<a987654321z> help
<a987654321z> wtf is wrong
<share> no one here
<Sysi> you have a question?
<share> Sysi: yes
<psycho_oreos> !ask| share
<ubottu> share: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<share> how can i install a driver for Mach64VT
<share> ATI
<share> jockeydoesnt find them
<share> something is wrong
<psycho_oreos> you probably have legacy card. Jockey afaik only finds proprietary drivers only if the proprietary driver supports it in which it doesn't support your chipset
<share> TI Technologies Inc 264VT [Mach64 VT] (rev 40)
<share> ATI
<Sysi> how old is it?
<share> Sysi: im not sure
<share> it's an old computer
<psycho_oreos> that's not what I meant and the question I wanted to ask instead was already mentioned by Sysi :)
<psycho_oreos> how old is the computer?
<share> psycho_oreos: not sure i found it
<share> lol
<share> maybe 2001
<Sysi> if it's (very) old, default one will work the best
<share> 1050mhz 512ram
<psycho_oreos> indeed, its far too old to be using fglrx (ATi's proprietary driver)
<share> and it's running kinda slow in xubuntu 10.04
<share> and im stuck to
<share> a shitty resolution lol
<share> it shows 832x624 as max resolution
<share> :s
<share> i know it can handle more than that
<share> because when i found the computer it was using XP and graphics were better
<share> everything is working except for video driver
<psycho_oreos> unfortunately that almost always is and always will be the case.. many manufacturers only can see microsoft as the only vendor to support
<psycho_oreos> ATi is no exception, their drivers have always been flaky under linux
<psycho_oreos> you may want to try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver which may ease some of the burden but its not a guaranteed solution
<share> microshit
<share> $$
<psycho_oreos> indeed
<share> psycho_oreos: my ati is only 2d
<share> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<share> it's not on that list
<psycho_oreos> though you might be able to get away with enabling 2D acceleration
<share> psycho_oreos: yeah but i dont even know what to do
<share> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<share> shows my ati
<share> "VGA compatible controller.."
<share> "Use System->Administration->Hardware Drivers to make sure "ATI accelerated graphics driver" is not in use. "
<share> it doesn't even show it
<psycho_oreos> well hardware drivers afaik is Jockey so if one doesn't list it, the other doesn't.
<psycho_oreos> the only best way is to probe around for various tweaking one has to do by hand (ideally)
<share> psycho_oreos: i dont have /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<psycho_oreos> share, you can generate one
<share> psycho_oreos: im gonna install mesa-utils
<share> for glxinfo dunno what it does..
<psycho_oreos> glxinfo - show information about the GLX implementation
<a987654321z> cant solve this microshit
<a987654321z> sup again
<a987654321z> why is a 1050mhz cpu slow for Xubuntu 10.04
<a987654321z> :S
<mark76> No idea. Shouldn't be
<a987654321z> mark76: maybe it's not
<mark76> Isn't that nearly a gig?
<a987654321z> yeah
<a987654321z> maybe it's me .. im too used to my core 2 duo
<mark76> Is this a single core computer?
<a987654321z> yeah
<a987654321z> mark76: old
<mark76> What's the RAM like?
<a987654321z> mark76: the ram is good enough
<a987654321z> 512
<mark76> Yep. That sounds adequate
<a987654321z> im using  134mb right now
<a987654321z> but the cpu :S
<ubuXubu> i think 512 is a lil light,,ran good on 512 up until 904
<a987654321z> ubuXubu: the problem is the cpu
<ubuXubu> i tried 1004 on a 2.4 g with 512 and it was slow
<ubuXubu> i wont run it on less than 1 gig anymore its very irritating on less
<a987654321z> the cpu is at 15-20%
<a987654321z> only with irssi opened
<ubuXubu> amazing cos smae machine was fast on 904
<ubuXubu> same*
<ubuXubu> oh well
<a987654321z> ubuXubu: and im not using graphic card driver
<a987654321z> it seems slower
<a987654321z> but i cant install the driver so..
<ubuXubu> i also noticed somthing else
<ubuXubu> i tried installing 1004 on some older stuff
<ubuXubu> and the updates would stall and ruin the install
<a987654321z> lol
<ubuXubu> untll i reinstalled on ext 3
<ubuXubu> then it went right in
<a987654321z> im using ext4
<ubuXubu> they did something dofferent
<a987654321z> ide hdd
<B-r00t> a987654321z: you can install fluxbox, excelent for slow computers
<ubuXubu> ide
<B-r00t> fluxbox is window manager
<ubuXubu> same machine rand 904 perfect
<ubuXubu> no excuse for it
<a987654321z> i dont know much about computers but im using 80gb ide 7200rpm, 512mb ram, amd athlon 1050mhz
<a987654321z> in the bios i cant change to 1600+
<ubuXubu> same computers run xp perfect too
<a987654321z> but it freezes
<a987654321z> sometimes
<a987654321z> ubuXubu: i found this computer. and xp was installed in it
<a987654321z> it was running faster
<a987654321z> i dont understand.
<ubuXubu> xubuntu should be able to outrun xp all day
<a987654321z> it's kinda laggy
<a987654321z> opening stuf
<ubuXubu> well lubuntu will pick up the slack i hope
<a987654321z> btw i have a problem
<a987654321z> i installed vino
<a987654321z> vnc server thing
<a987654321z> but i cant find it in menu applications
<ubuXubu> did u reboot
<a987654321z> yeah
<ubuXubu> look in software center
<a987654321z> remote desktop viewer is installed and shows up in menu
<a987654321z> ubuXubu: im using 10.04 it doesnt show the shortcuts in software center
<a987654321z> and i cant edit the menus lol
<ubuXubu> i went with ubuntu
<a987654321z> like in ubuntu
<a987654321z> alcartt
<a987654321z> e
<ubuXubu> when they slowed down xubu i figured what the heck may as well use ubuntu
<B-r00t> a987654321z: instal terminal server client, rdp, vnc...client
<B-r00t> sudo apt-get install tsclient
<a987654321z> ubuXubu: since which version?
<ubuXubu> 904
<a987654321z> tsclient?
<ubuXubu> which was awesome
<a987654321z> ubuXubu: ubuntu and xubuntu?
<ubuXubu> im one ubuntu now when i boot into it
<ubuXubu> 1004
<a987654321z> B-r00t: i dont want vnc but server
<a987654321z> ubuXubu: im using 10.10 in another computer
<a987654321z> it's equal to 10.04
<a987654321z> bloatted
<a987654321z> B-r00t: vnc client*
<ubuXubu> i just figured if im gonna get stuffed may as well stuff me full
<a987654321z> bnl
<a987654321z> bbl
<a987654321z> i need to rest
<a987654321z> later
<share> :P
<nicofs> how do I add a new user?
<nicofs> never mind, found the menu...
<Sysi> menu → system → users&groups ?
<nicofs> Is there a way to get more performance out of my netbook? my target is to hinge it up to my beamer anf play 720p movies. so far, it almost works - only from time to time the image freezes. is there a way to construct an ultra lightweight (x)ubuntu session stripped of everything except vlc? I'm open to other ideas as well...
<vinnl> nicofs, have you tried disabling all programs that start on login that you don't need?
<nicofs> vinnl: I guess there are not that many that start...
<vinnl> You'd be surprised ;-)
<vinnl> Bluetooth daemon, printer daemons, etc.
<vinnl> If you don't use Bluetooth, or a printer, or whatever, that's just added load
<vinnl> Not sure if it's that much of a strain, but if you don't need it, disbling doesn't really do harm
<nicofs> fair point... added that to my list...
<vinnl> And you can do the same for startup applications by the way, but you have to install the application Boot-Up Manager for that (or rummage in configuration files)
<xubuntu794> hi
<vinnl> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<clayton> Hey, looking for newbie java help with a java app not working
<vinnl> How have you installed the app clayton?
<clayton> Yes, in fact to save time, check my post at linuxquestions, one sec...
<clayton> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/java-lang-noclassdeffounderror-org-eclipse-swt-widgets-listener-847008/
<clayton> I don't know if I really install the app, on windows, you just double click the file and it runs the ap
<clayton> p
<vinnl> Hmm, I think I know what that is, but I'm not that experienced with Java
<vinnl> Sounds like they require you to have Java Web Start, which I think you can find in the Software Center
<clayton> I installed everything I thought when I ran the initial lines though
<vinnl> You can at least try to see whether it is installed :) It might be a non-required Java module or something
<vinnl> I just checked, and it is available through the software center
<clayton> look for java web start?
<vinnl> Yes
<nicofs> I just installed Lubuntu via Synaptic - and with it came a lot more packages. Basically it messed up my system... how do I completely remove all that came with it?
<charlie-tca> hm, that is a good question. I don't have a good answer for removing Lubuntu packages. I don't know what it installs.
<charlie-tca> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<charlie-tca> Might try that link, though
<nicofs> charlie-tca: that might remove more than I like... the problem is, it changed my login screen...
<charlie-tca> Then you are kind of on your own, I guess. Either you want xubuntu or you are willing to keep what you installed
<nicofs> erm... I take back what I just said... brilliant link! ;-)
<charlie-tca> I quit trying to guess what you might want left on the computer
<nicofs> there's quite a comprehensive list of what was installed... I'll just omit what I like to keep...
<CerebralPimp> getting "Unable to launch application" error when executing a java .jnlp file, I've insalled both openJSDK and suns version.  NOt sure how to proceed
<CerebralPimp> file launch executes fine under windows, so I've obviously got something wrong with my settings I take it
<hrw> hi
<bobbyj> hello
<hrw> bug 640701 - someone has idea why it occures?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 640701 in xfce4-panel (Ubuntu) "Xfce "Applications" menu is truncated in panel on Maverick" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/640701
<bobbyj> anybody know where my start panel went? i restarted my pc now its not there..
<charlie-tca> hrw, lot of times because you chnaged the font or DPI and did not restart
<charlie-tca> !panel | bobbyj
<ubottu> bobbyj: Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<hrw> charlie-tca: I never had it properly. I restarted system >100 times since installation and always it looks crappy
<charlie-tca> hrw, I don't really know what it means "built from rootstock", but the beagleboard image is minimal, isn't it? Maybe something was not installed that should be
<hrw> charlie-tca: for me I had normal ubuntu isntallation and then install xubuntu-desktop to have something other then gnome
<bobbyj> thank you charlie tca
<hrw> charlie-tca: restarting xfce4-panel == same situation
<hrw> brb
<charlie-tca> hrw, do you have both gnome panel and xfce4 panel installed?
<hrw> charlie-tca: good question
<hrw> nope - no gnome-panel in systm
<charlie-tca> tried removing the menu and re-adding using rightclick on panel, add... , Xfce Menu.
 * charlie-tca is guessing now
 * charlie-tca doesn't really know what is wrong with the menu for hrw
<hrw> will check
<charlie-tca> hrw, did you comment on that bug that you are seeing this after the install? Please put down how you installed to get that  thing to happen
<hrw> moment - first will check menu
<hrw> re-added. instead of "Menu Xfce" I got half of M + en + 25% of u letter
<hrw> basically text is at size of icon
<hrw> and probably thats the problem
<charlie-tca> try this then. Applications - Xfce settings -> Panel, move the slider at Size to the right and see if the panel will grow to fit the text
<charlie-tca> Seems text is too big for the panel, maybe?
<hrw> at 124 panel size I got most of icon (resized to fit vertically) + Men + half of u letter
<charlie-tca> Okay. out of ideas now. Give me a comment on the bug. I will push it upstream
<charlie-tca> Are the fonts on your desktop big?
<hrw> no
<hrw> 6-8 size
<charlie-tca> Oh, to change the menu name, right-click the word, left-click properties. change it from Xfce Menu to Application
<charlie-tca> well, Applications
<hrw> nevermind what name is it is still same problem
<charlie-tca> heh, I could see that
<charlie-tca> I just can't not tell how to get the original name back, just in case... :-)
<hrw> added comment
<charlie-tca> Thank you
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<charlie-tca> thanks. What version of xubuntu?
<hrw|gone> 10.10
<charlie-tca> okay
<hrw|gone> maybe will switch to 11.04 soon
<shrmn> I just installed xubuntu. This is the first *nix I have used in about 10 years.
<shrmn> I am amazed at how smoothly everything ran.
<shrmn> Just wanted to say thanks, since I figure some of the dev team is hanging in here.
<charlie-tca> yes, some are. Thank you for your kind words
<hrw> charlie-tca: thx for note
<charlie-tca> hrw, You are welcome
<hrw> charlie-tca: I will try to find time tomorrow tomake some screenshots
<charlie-tca> That would be great
<hrw> Iknow ;D
<hrw> charlie-tca: adding sccreenshots now
<hrw> first one added
<hrw> ok, added few screenshots
<Pisagor> Hello, i want to change the color scheme only while keeping the same style for my desktop.
<Pisagor> How is that possible ?
<Pisagor> I am using xubuntu 10.10
<charlie-tca> Thanks, hrw
<charlie-tca> Pisagor, you mean you want to change the wallpaper color only?
<Pisagor> ChanServ, no i want to change the color of global background
<Pisagor> it's currently white for the style i am using
<hrw> have a nice rest of day
<Pisagor> i want to keep the same style but just make a slight change on this.
<Pisagor> not ChanServ , i mean charlie-tca -
<charlie-tca> The only way I know of is to try different themes in Appearance
<charlie-tca> Most of the color is built into the theme
<Pisagor> but in different themes, not only the color but also everything else change
<charlie-tca> yes, it does. but you can change fonts and icons back after changing themes
<Pisagor> fonts and icons are alright, i want a different color for the theme....
<Sysi> modify the theme
<Pisagor> and i want just a background color to be different
<Pisagor> it is not supposed to be so hard
<Pisagor> can't i do it by editing a file in somewhere...
<Sysi> fint themefile and edit it
<charlie-tca> It is hard to do using Xfce
<Pisagor> where are theme files
<Pisagor> i am not familiar with ubuntu, sorry
<Pisagor> where can i find theme files
<Pisagor> in what folder..
<Sysi> /usr/share/themes/ or /home/$USER/.themes/
<Pisagor> thank you, i will give a try now.
<Pisagor> hmm there are more than one file in the folder of related theme. Do you have an idea which file should i try to edit ?
<Sysi> gtk-stuff
<Pisagor> this change will not require me to reboot, right ?
<Sysi> not
<Pisagor> thanks again.
<Pisagor> one more question, if you let me
<Pisagor> gtk_color_scheme = "fg_color:#202020\nbg_color:#EDEDED\nbase_color:#fff\ntext_color:#444\nselected_bg_color:#A9B7C4\nselected_fg_color:#333333\ntooltip_bg_color:#D6DCE4\ntooltip_fg_color:#222222"
<Pisagor> i only want to have a different global background color, so which line should i play with ?
<Pisagor> it is pure white that i want to change.
<Sysi> #FFFFFF iirc
<moetunes> change the base_color
<Pisagor> ok i will change #fff to #whatever_i_wish
<Pisagor> right ?
<moetunes> yep
<Pisagor> thank you
<Pisagor> it worked, thanks a million.
<Pisagor> you have been helpful.
<Pisagor> i just reconnected for saying this. Have a great day.
<taycounts> hello, I need some help with my xubuntu install, specifically transfer files between an xubuntu 10.10 netbook and a ubuntu 10.04 desktop.  I can transfer the files fine but the speeds are very very slow.  I am uncertain what is causing the slowdown.  Am I in the right place to find help?
<mark76> Yes
<Sysi> define very slow, what kind of network
<taycounts> I am not sure where to begin.... A few days ago I was running stock ubuntu on both my netbook and desktop.  I have since switched to xubuntu on my netbook.  Prior to my switch I was not having any trouble transfering large files (dvd .iso images) over the network.  If i remember correctly I was hitting just under 3MB/s.  Now when I gigolo and thunar to transfer the same files the transfer speed is unacceptably slow.  i have
<Sysi> cutted after "slow.  i have"
<taycounts>  this is my first time on irc, sorry if it shows
<taycounts>   i have also tried streaming the video w/ vlc which can no longer play them in real time (i had no issues w/ this a few days ago).  I have also tried scp on the terminal and judging by the estimated transfer time this runs about twice as fast as gigolo and thunar will graphically.  Does anyone have any idea why xubuntu gui transfer over the network is so much slower than nautilus in ubuntu?
<knome> taycounts, long messages are generally good, though when they get too long it becomes problematic. :)
<knome> (and hi Sysi)
<knome> now, good night! ->
<taycounts> i'll try to keep it at a few sentences, thanks
<jv__> hi, doing dual monotior and the resolution always gets screw up.
<jv__> What key at login do I hit to see the option to login to open box?
<jv__> right now i only see my user name and have no option for language, other desktops, etc
<jv__> 10.04
<charlie-tca> jv__, click or hit enter on your name
<charlie-tca> Then there should be more items in the bottom line
<jv__> did that, problem is I don't have any icons at the bottom of the screen
<jv__> I thought there was a combination or f+ key that would give me the desktop choice
<charlie-tca> Are you using GDM?
<jv__> think so but have no idea atm, second plz
<jv__> yes
<jv__>  gdm
<charlie-tca> and you have no options after clicking on your name?
<jv__> no, I mean, password..maybe install slim?
<jv__> I am using dual monitor..with single works fine..how do i save my resolution settings to gdm?
<charlie-tca> That would be a bug with dual monitors then
<jv__> every time i login I have to run rand  (grandr) and set both my monitors resolution
<charlie-tca> That would be a second bug then
<Sysi> you'll need xorg.conf propably
<Sysi> (still almost funniest thing ever is that dualhead worked with nouveau out of box, exept that other monitor wasn't identified correctly because of adapter)
<jv__> ok, xorg.conf is gone from /etc/X11.  so the idea is for me to  create one xorg.conf and add the lines just for the resolution,
<jv__> what is nouveau?
<jv__> not this one, i am using eeepc 1000H ;)
<charlie-tca> !info nouveau
<ubottu> Package nouveau does not exist in maverick
<jv__> rox with jack
<charlie-tca> well, anyway, it is the nvidia non-proprietary driver
<Sysi> nouveay is open driver for nvidia
<jv__> 10.4 here, jack does not work well in 10.10 for me
<jv__> wel, I am using intel builtin chipset
<jv__> will try to install slim and see how it  goes
<jv__> tx
<taycounts> ....any idea why ssh transfers would be slower in xubuntu vs. ubuntu?  It seems to affect deja-dup, gigolo, vlc, nothing seems to be able to transfer over the network with any speed.
<Sysi> same quality of connection?
<taycounts> the only thing that has changed is the os on my netbook.  I'm assuming it has something to do w/ gigolo vs. nautilus to access the desktop, but am uncertain.
<taycounts> it had ubuntu 10.10 prior and now has xubuntu 10.10
<Sysi> you could try sshfs
<Sysi> if you use wlan, it can be uncertain (i guess that for transfer speeds)
<taycounts> googleing sshfs ( i am unfamiliar w/ it) right now.  will try plugging in to router and see if that has any effect
#xubuntu 2011-11-21
<FusionX> I don't know what happened but I can no longer boot into ubuntu and booting into recovery console says "whiptail command not found" and now most of the commands don't work (like sudo).
<FusionX> using normal boot, the screen goes blank
<FusionX> Is it possible to repair or restore xubuntu as in Windows (follow-up to previous question)?
<knome> what were you trying to do?
<FusionX> I don't know. After closing the laptop's lid, it went to suspended mode and after that it showed up some weird (looking, never seen before in previous versions) xscreensaver log-in dialog
<FusionX> and after that things started behaving oddly
<FusionX> text in some of the sites that were open vanished
<FusionX> during shutdown, pop-up dialogs had weird fonts
<FusionX> and it didn't even shutdown itself properly
<FusionX> I did alt+f2 and tried "sudo shutdown -r now" and it said sudo command is not recognized
<FusionX> (while still in bash)
<knome> did you hard boot?
<FusionX> yup
<FusionX> should I just reinstall, or can I recover it?
<knome> i'm not sure. there's no one easy way to recover
<knome> reinstalling is probably easier, but it would be nice to know why the system went to that state
<FusionX> yeah
<FusionX> I was installing a lot of softwares, but none that could interfere with the system. it went weird particularly after waking up from suspended state
<knome> i suppose you could google "ubuntu" and your pc model
<knome> err, and maybe "suspend" :)
<xubuntuTHEBEST> hello im new in linux and after a day of trying diferent distros on my laptop (debian<-didbt worked :/, ubuntu,kubuntu and a few more) i can say that xubuntu was the best option!
<vuarabei> who play alien arena
<broglin> gdm has suddenly stopped showing the login screen and I am presented with a broken xfce4 desktop (no window manager). how can i fix that? I'm on natty
<TheSheep> "suddenly"?
<TheSheep> what did you do just before that happened?
<broglin> apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<broglin> but i think that only changed the display driver :S
<TheSheep> broglin: what driver exactly?
<broglin> TheSheep: i don't remember. something about intel chipset
<broglin> oddly, when i run DISPLAY=:0.0 xfwm4, the login screen appears. but when i log in, the window manager exits and things are broken again
<broglin> TheSheep: ok, it was xserver-xorg-video-intel:i386
<broglin> are there alternatives to gdm that I could try?
<chaudhry> hello guys i have two audio chips in my pc one built in(dont work) and one is riptide and i have set it up but still cant hear any sound
<chaudhry> i have 2 options for every thing alsa and pulse audio mixer
<tkennedy> is it possible to auto resize windows in Xubuntu 11.10 like they do with Unity?
<ragnarok> The kmess package in ubuntu is buggy. It has a disconnection bug which was fixed in a recent version of Kmess. Please update it.
<Myrtti> have you filed a needs-packaging bug?
<Myrtti> also, crossposting isn't polite
<ragnarok> no
<ragnarok> i have no account
<ragnarok> i just inform you
<Myrtti> well informing it here will do squat
<ragnarok> this is an old bug
<Pici> Okay? Our channels aren't a replacement for logging bugs. Its very quick to create a launchpad account to log the necessary information.
<ragnarok> i am lazy
<ragnarok> i will just use amsn
<ragnarok> who cares
<ragnarok> i never liked ubuntu
<Myrtti> eh
<Myrtti> you know what, why would I raise a finger for something that I don't even know what it's used for. it doesn't come preinstalled in either Ubuntu or Xubuntu. if you want it fixed, in the words of all mighty Wikipedia, file the necessary bugs yourself.
<ragnarok> nah
<ragnarok> archlinux ftw
<Pici> How rude.
<genii-around> Pici: I already told them in #k to ubuntu-bug kmess
<Pici> genii-around: I saw :)
<phunyguy_work> can anyone tell me how to specify MORE DHCP options for Qemu/libvirt?  I need to specify DNS search suffix for guests.  Thanks
<chaudhry> hello i have 2 audio chips and i cant hear any sound on any player or in any service.my mobo integrated dont works but riptide card do works fine on ubuntu but not xubuntu :(
<chaudhry> any body
<baizon> check your audio settings
<chaudhry> checked it there were two mixers alsa and pulse audio tried both but of no use.
<baizon> are all audio channels enabled?
<baizon> mute is off?
<chaudhry> yes
<chaudhry> a guy had same prob he said actually xubuntu detects both and uses both at same time something like that
<chaudhry> but he forgot solution
<Sysi> chaudhry: install pacucontrol
<Sysi> *pavucontrol
<akovia> i am looking for a way to make a shortcut to switch my audio output device under sound preferences but not sure where to start
<hobgoblin> chaudhry: I've had to turn off the integrated in BIOS in the past - but I had no need for both cards
<chaudhry> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/176091
<chaudhry> heres the link for guy who had same prob
<akovia> tyvm, checking it out
<chaudhry> i also dont need both cards cox one dont work
<chaudhry> sysi i installed it before but what now?
<Sysi> set correct sound card with it
<chaudhry> how to open it?i mean where is its menu?
<akovia> ok, not exactly what i need. I'm using both cards in my system. one is for digital out for my home theater, the other the internal SC for headphones
<Sysi> "pulseaudio settings"
<akovia> i do it manually now by just selecting the appropriate SC output under sound preferences and just want to find the command line alternative for the same action
<Sysi> akovia: sound preferences being xfce4-mixer or pavucontrol?
<chaudhry> sysi i am sorry i am newbie cant find it still i tried emulator but it said too many arguments
<akovia> hmm
<akovia> i think both are present on my taskbar but not sure how to distinguish
<Sysi> chaudhry: menu -> sound&video, shouldn't be that much items
<akovia> i have 2 speaker icons on my taskbar, the one i use gives the sound preferences or mute when i r-click
<Sysi> do you switch device from drop-down menu?
<akovia> the other has mixer, and some xfce panel options so i'm guessing that is the xfce-mixer one
<akovia> i click the sound prefernces and there is a tabbed interface with...
<akovia> snd fx, input, output, hdw, applications
<akovia> i go to output and select the one i want
<chaudhry> thanks sysi i got it configured.now should i uninstall alsa mixer?
<Sysi> sounds like pavucontrol
<akovia> cool
<akovia> that's a start
<akovia> no man page =/
<Sysi> chaudhry: you can set panel applet to launch pavucontrol if you want, you can't remove alsa if you want any sound and you don't need/should remove xfce4-mixer
<Sysi> akovia: "man pulseaudio"
<chaudhry> kindly tell me how to set panel applet to launch pavucontrol
<Sysi> if you have sound applet in panel, you can choose what to launch in it's preferences
<akovia> ok, i scanned the man page but nothing is standing out as to how to send a command to switch the output device. If you have an idea that would be much appreciated but I don't mind getting help from the pulseaudio ppl if not
<chaudhry> thanks man.....its why i am in love with linux.God bless you all
<Sysi> akovia: yeah, I don't really know (it's probably done with pacmd)
<akovia> i think i found what i needed now on the ubuntu forums. thanks so much for getting me in the right direction!
<phunyguy_work> Can anyone tell me where in libvirt you would set the dns suffix for guest VMs?
<sidney> On my system i have a drive to store cd's and video what fs is good
<sidney> it NTFS @ present but no need to share with Ms
<Sysi> shouldn't be problems with NTFS, if you want to be really linux, ext4
<sidney> thanks
<phunyguy_work> I say FAT16
<phunyguy_work> ok sorry, I'm done trolling.
<Sysi> I wish exfat worked on linux
<CiPi> Sysi, why? Xubuntu sees all the partitions, regardless of filesystem. :)
<CiPi> But is best to use Ext4 for the Linux partition.
<CiPi> And is bettor to use an Ext4 separate partition, don`t use it side by side windows in the same partition.
<genii-around> Sysi: https://launchpad.net/~relan/+archive/exfat
<TheSheep> CiPi: why not?
<CiPi> TheSheep, I see is working a bit better in ext4. i don`t know why.
<TheSheep> CiPi: what do you mean by better exactly?
<CiPi> Speed is one.
<Sysi> genii-around: oh cool
<TheSheep> CiPi: what's the difference in your measurments?
<Sysi> ntfs-3g shouldn't be very slow but ext4 is faster, though that doesn't matter so much on data storage
<CiPi> I didn`t make tests on SSD, now i have a SSD, on this one I don`t see the difference, but on an HDD was ext4 with a fiew MB better.
<TheSheep> CiPi: MB/s? on what operations? copying? large or small files?
 * TheSheep is curious on how one would compare that
<Sysi> TheSheep: probably everything, I guess it's most visible with big files in basic usage
<CiPi> Large and small files. And the OS was slow on NTFS, on ext4 was quicker.
<Sysi> how do you install linux on ntfs, wubi?
<CiPi> On stability I didn`t see a difference.
<CiPi> But on speed it is.
<Sysi> wubi has some own overhead that is't actually because of ntfs
<CiPi> Anyway, I`m using a separate partition with dual boot. The Linux partition is Ext4 and Win is NTFS.
<Sysi> and he asked about data storage partition
<CiPi> Data storage I`m using NTFS because of windows.
<CiPi> Windows dozn`t recognize ext4, so...
<TheSheep> CiPi: there are drivers for windows that let it read and even write ext filesystems
<TheSheep> CiPi: not sure if they support the ext4 extensions
<pteague_work> is there a way to figure out what i386 packages i have installed? i'm getting sick of architecture dependency issues i can't seem to solve
<CiPi> Yes, but is no need to put all the things inside. With Xfce i`m using more Linux than Windows.
<prouter> Hi, i wonder can anyone help?  I installed xubuntu but the fonts are HUGE - I'm sure there's an easy fix?
<CiPi> prouter, Settings/settings manager/apparences/fonts
<prouter> CiPi: I only have settings/settings editor - no settings manager?
<prouter> and there's no appearance/fonts in settings editor :S
<CiPi> You using Xubuntu or what?
<CiPi> You don`t have apparence ?
<prouter> Yes, I installed xubuntu-desktop from unity
<prouter> no appearance
<CiPi> Do here on irc.
<CiPi> /exec -o xfce4-appearance-settings
<prouter> hold, wait found appearance
<prouter> yes, that's it fixed Cipi thanks
<CiPi> Ur welcome.
<CiPi> pteague_work, I don`t get what you want to say.
<CiPi> I think is this...
<CiPi> Open terminal and writhe - dpkg --get-selections
<CiPi> dpkg --get-selections
<CiPi> Whis you want to see, or ?
<CiPi> This...
<pteague_work> CiPi, thanks, that seems to be it... i think these were all added due to the *-restricted-extras wanting to install 32bit packages for adobe flash when the 64bit is already available >.<
<CiPi> Nice.
<CiPi> To see somthing specific try:
<CiPi> dpkg --get-selections | grep core
<CiPi> Or | grep what you want.
<CiPi> dpkg --get-selections | grep flash
<CiPi> :)
<pteague_work> just did `apt-get purge $( dpkg --get-selections | /bin/grep i386 | awk -F' ' '{print $1}' )`
<CiPi> I didn`t know that trick. :))
<pteague_work> i'm too lazy to cut & paste sometimes ;o)
<CiPi> Nu pot fara ala.
<CiPi> :Sorry.
<xubuntu797> Hello.
<xubuntu797> Can anyone here answer a question aobut Xubuntu for me?
<Sysi> you will never know if you don't ask
<anra> SaaMmY: you scared him :-)
<anra> oops
<anra> I meant Sysi
<SaaMmY> anra ?
<anra> sorry, I meant to to talk to Sysi, nevermind
<SaaMmY> k
<Sysi> no it was him!
<Sysi> :P
<akovia> i made a simple script to switch between pulseaudio output devices and it seems to work as it switches the radio buttons in the gui, but the actual audio doesn't switch without using the gui implicitly.
<akovia> here is the cmd: pacmd set-default-sink alsa_output.pci-0000_00_1e.2.analog-stereo
<akovia> just wondering if there is a difference in the way the gui issues the command
#xubuntu 2011-11-22
<w30> I am looking for the command that runs when you click suspend? Any one know or know how to find it?
<w30> If I type pm-suspend it wants sudo or root ; how can user supend from the command line?
<jmcantrell> is it normal that new window placement should be offset some from the left?
<chaudhry> hey guys i have p-iv and 512 MB ram and a 64MB integrated video.i installed xubuntu 11.10 on my pc dual booting with xp.when no process is open my sytem rests at following cpu 4% ram 30% and swap 1%.but with chrome open it rests at 24% ram 45% and swap 5% but the system still gets slow(even if ubunu software center is open) and it donot play any video only audio.
<chaudhry> any one help?
<chaudhry> hey guys i have p-iv and 512 MB ram and a 64MB integrated video.i installed xubuntu 11.10 on my pc dual booting with xp.when no process is open my sytem rests at following cpu 4% ram 30% and swap 1%.but with chrome open it rests at 24% ram 45% and swap 5% but the system still gets slow(even if ubunu software center is open) and it donot play any video only audio.
<chaudhry> hey guys i have p-iv and 512 MB ram and a 64MB integrated video.i installed xubuntu 11.10 on my pc dual booting with xp.when no process is open my sytem rests at following cpu 4% ram 30% and swap 1%.but with chrome open it rests at 24% ram 45% and swap 5% but the system still gets slow(even if ubunu software center is open) and it donot play any video only audio.
<w30> chaudhry, you are not giving out much information to have someone help you, Run htop and look at individual cpu usage for each application. Also video needs codecs for each video format almost. Have you got the proprietary codecs installed for one thing?
<chaudhry> yes i have installed xubuntu restricted extras...
<chaudhry> w38 have a look at this link i explained it all here
<chaudhry> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1884772
<w30> chaudhry, I also have libavcodec-extra-53 installed; I donno if you need that for sure or not.
<chaudhry> if i need codec then why would a video play when system is fresh and after it gets some load it refuses to?
<w30> chaudhry, if it played at one time then obviously codecs are not your problem, what else would like to tell us? or should we keep guessing?
<chaudhry> i gave the link above?i can explain here too but it will disturb others
<chaudhry> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1884772
<chaudhry> should i explain here?
<atruno> chaudhry, try to increase shared video memory in your bios settings
<atruno> chaudhry, or try and find a stick you really need one.  shared video memory may help you play videos
<w30> chaudhry, I see your link but I don't know anything about wubi. I have only use Linux installed to it's own partition. only
<chaudhry> i increased it to max possible.and increased frame buffer also to 8 MB
<atruno> can you increase the size of the menu dropdown fonts in xubuntu's xfce ?
<w30> chaudhry, have you tried booting a live cd to see if that works?
<atruno> because i have a big monitor and don't want to see tiny lines.
<atruno> chaudhry, i believe midori browser is light
<chaudhry> yup i installed my xubuntu  through live cd
<chaudhry> nops its not prob with chrome.
<chaudhry> any other suggestion pals
<w30> atruno, you can make all your fonts bigger.
<atruno> ok thank you
<atruno> can thunar also be replaced with nautilus ?
<w30> atruno, settings--appearance--fonts
<w30> atruno, settings--preferred applications--utilities--file manager; choose nautilus over thunar
<w30> atruno, install nautilus, though
<w30> chaudhry, did the live cd play your videos?
<chaudhry> i didnt tried to play videos on live cd
<chaudhry> but in both ways i can play videos online
<w30> chaudhry, just a thought. You can install codecs in a live cd session; they just won't survive a reboot
<w30> chaudhry, what are some of the video file types you want to play?
<chaudhry> mp4,flv(most of time),dvds or sometimes wmv
<w30> chaudhry, dvds are a different animal, you need the libdvd . deb and the decss  .deb
<w30> chaudhry, that software to run your dvd player
<w30> chaudhry, flv needs flashplayer plugins
<chaudhry> yeah i know i have installed that but i cant even play mp4 or dvd none.isit problem that my internal integrated video is not being supported by 11.10
<w30> chaudhry, If you have a pci slot I suppose you will have to put a video card in your box then.
<chaudhry> i have a pci slot but no pci-e slot
<chaudhry> i need a 3d card?
<w30> chaudhry, if you buy a card it might sa well be a 3d card if you can get one for a pci slot
<w30> sa/as
<w30> many maybe most internal video chips don't support 3d.
<w30> chaudhry, have you checked to see if your on board video is supported by Linux? If it gives you X I would think its being supported and used by Linux and would play videos but maybe with choppy low frame rates
<chaudhry> how to check?
<w30> chaudhry, maybe linuxhardware.com or some such site.
<chaudhry> what about X
<w30> chaudhry, how about linuxhcl.com?
<chaudhry> ok i ll check.but if i had no prob in 11.04 dont you think it must be well supported by 11.10 too.
<w30> chaudhry, Sorry, by X I mean a graphical interface and not just a black screen with text.
<w30> chaudhry, I don't know why 11.04 and 11.10 would be different, hardware compatibility doesn't hardly go backwards unless you had an old single speed cd drive or something like the cdu 535 driver that I couldn't make work anymore.
<w30> chaudhry, the one with the tray that contained the disk, Ha!
<chaudhry> hey w38 i just rebooted and now its playing every bit of video fine
<chaudhry> dunno whats biting my box or os
<wololoo>  hi, does someone know how to change the window title bar appearance on XFCE 4.8? my title bar font is huge
<wapiflapi> hi
<TheSheep> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<wapiflapi> any idea how I can prevent skype from showing up in the notification area at all ?
<starn> hello everyone.. i'm wondering something.. in my phase of trying the new ubuntu and kubuntu and xubuntu i've not got an issue.. i now have kubuntu and ubuntu and xubuntu all on one install?? i guess.. and one i am afriad it's slowing my system down such as boot up etc.. and if it is.. is there a simple way to remove it all??
<Sysi> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<Sysi> it's not slowing down anything but clean is nice
<starn> Sysi: ubuntu was the default system...
<starn> or is.
<starn> Sysi: i installed 10.04 than upgraded to 10.10 and so forth until 11.10 or w/e and really dislike it now.
<starn> anyways Sysi i am reading this link.
<Sysi> I've used xubuntu since 08, never liked default ubuntu interface
<Sysi> unity is better but not as good as gnome-shell, I'm thinking of switching to KDE
<starn> i always liked ubuntu's old interface... and btw those commands didn't work.
<Sysi> how? did you pick one for correct version
<starn> i figured i would remove the most bloated one KDE..
<Sysi> it's not really bloated, it uses lots of shared libraries and has plenty of features
<starn> Sysi: yeah.. it's really nice looking but it ran to slowly on my computer.. it ran more like vista ran.. oddly 7 ran fine.. anyways yeah... guess i can google ways to do this.
<starn> Sysi: i think i got it working... at least for KDE :) don't mind ubuntu staying on here....
<starn> hey i am looking into running a private IRC server for a clan.. any suggestion?? i plan to link it to Teamspeak 3 server but i think i got that part figured out.
<grifo74> it's possible i update my xubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 without backup
<pleia2> you should always have backups for any major changes in your system, regardless of OS
<Sysi> upgrade doesn't need backup, cleaning up failed update does
<grifo74> how i make backup
<grifo74> how i clean my system
<grifo74> ?
<igorko> hi
<igorko> xubuntu livecd 11.10 asks login
<holstein> igorko: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD and see if those suggestions work for you
<igorko> unity sucks at all :)
<hobgoblin> sigh
<holstein> igorko: there may be some unity developers here
<holstein> im not saying i like it, im just suggesting to keep on topic, and keep it constructive
<igorko> ok ok :)
<igorko> leaving login blank doesn't work :)
<igorko> i meant unity is bad for Desktop
<igorko> not at all ;)
<holstein> some are enjoying it on the desktop... thats why im glad there are options for us all
<hobgoblin> of the livecd is asking for login details I have found that it's often a bad burn or download
<igorko> how login can be related to bad burn Oo
<hobgoblin> I'd check the md5sum of the iso (unless you torrented it) and check the cd integrity
<igorko> i have torrented it
<hobgoblin> then that should be ok - check the burn
<mj_> Xubuntu 11.10 sucks. There is something wrong with updating. I also can't update using terminal or the software center. An icon at the top says that the daemon has failed.
<reptilia> всем привет!!!
<well_laid_lawn> !ru | reptilia
<ubottu> reptilia: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<leeand00> Hello, I'm having a bit of an issue with the duplicity backup tool: http://serverfault.com/questions/333501/duplicity-cant-find-remote-backup-directory/
<starn> hey i am wanting to stream my library over my Local network accessible via web browser so my Chromium OS can play some music any idea?
<genii-around> !info ampache | starn
<ubottu> starn: ampache (source: ampache): web-based audio file management system. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6~alpha1-0ubuntu4 (oneiric), package size 1695 kB, installed size 9360 kB
<genii-around> ( not just audio )
<starn> genii-around: is it easy to setup for most my music is on an external 2tb hd.
<genii-around> starn: Usually you just install the package then go to http://localhost/ampache to configure it
<starn> genii-around: alright as long as its no harder than setting up apache for windows... seeing how this appears to use apache.
<starn> genii-around: i get 404 - not found.
<starn> if i go to http://localhost/ it says it works.
<genii-around> starn: Did you restart webserver?
<starn> genii-around: yes
<genii-around> starn: Does /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/  contain file ApacheAmpache ?
<starn> genii-around: no but it's in sites-available folder
<genii-around> starn: OK. So sudo cp /etc/apache2/sites-available/ApacheAmpache /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/        then restart webserver
<starn> genii-around: still not working
<genii-around> starn: Any odd messages when webserver starts?
<starn> "could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for servername
<starn> genii-around: just "localhost" or local ip 192.168.X.X with no /ampache takes me to a page saying the server works...
<genii-around> Odd
<starn> where is ampache supposed to be located?
<starn> genii-around: reason i ask is i only did sudo apt-get install ampache
<leeand00> Anybody know anything about duplicity?
<leeand00> I can't get mine to backup on to a remote machine...
<leeand00> It keeps telling me that there isn't a directory where there is one.
<leeand00> (on the remote machine)
<leeand00> I've tried using the sftp way of doing, the scp way of doing it...and I'm not having alot of luck.
<bigbrovar> hi guys, trying out xubuntu from kde. I heard that with xfce 4.8 that thunar picked up support for remote filesystem. however I can't seem to find that to be the case with the thunar in xubuntu 11.10 what gives?
<genii-around> starn: Apologies on lag, work required me. The actual files are in /usr/share/ampache/www ... but the config file in sites-enabled should just point to that. Probably because apache itself is having an issue or two.
<Unit193> bigbrovar: Install gvfs-backends
<bigbrovar> Unit193, thanks mate
<genii-around> starn: Might want to add: ServerName localhost           into /etc/apache2/apache2.conf  somewhere just under "### Section 1: Global Environment"
<genii-around> starn: And to make sure /etc/hosts has a line: 127.0.0.1       localhost
<starn> genii-around: wow you confused me i think... ServerName Localhost where you said? and the second part confused me
<genii-around> starn: no uppercase L on localhost. The file /etc/hosts tells what IP addresses map to what names. So it should have a line reading: 127.0.0.1 localhost  ( probably at the top)
<starn> genii-around: under ApacheAmpache file it says documentroot /var/www
<genii-around> starn: You don't need to modify the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ApacheAmpache file at all, it is fine.
<starn> genii-around: i did all that you said and nothing is working..
<genii-around> starn: If you also notice, farther down it has:  Alias /ampache /usr/share/ampache/www    which it puts to /ampache  ( which means /var/www/ampache )
<genii-around> starn: sudo service apache2 restart
<butch75> hi, after the update, my screen resolution is completely messed up
<butch75> can somebody help me?
<starn> i did sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<starn> is that not the same?
<butch75> what is the quickest way to reconfigure x?
<genii-around> starn: Not the same
<butch75> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... didn't work
<starn> genii-around: still nada.. nothing..
<genii-around> starn: Did you clear the browser cache ?
<starn> genii-around: yes like twice.
<butch75> nobody?
<starn> butch75: i got nothing.
<butch75> hi, after the update, my screen resolution is completely messed up
<butch75> tried to reconfigure x with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... didn't work
<butch75> buto nothing happens
<starn> butch75: did you try going to settings manager and under display?
<butch75> yeah 640x480
<starn> butch75: if you figure out how to change it let me know i am stuck at 2560x1024..... but do you have nVidia or ATI?
<butch75> nvidia
<starn> butch75: do you have nVidia drivers installed?
<butch75> tried also with nvidia-settings tool
<butch75> no higher resolution available
<starn> butch75: ok i was going to suggest that...
<butch75> looks like my screen is not known anymore
<butch75> dunno
<butch75> strange
<starn> butch75: did you try manually configuring your X config files?
<butch75> uh
<butch75> no not really
<butch75> looked at it
<butch75> and there is also a backup file or something
<butch75> maybe written after the update
<butch75> tried also with that file
<butch75> no success
<genii-around> starn: sudo killall apache2 && sudo service start apache2    ... then try http://localhost/ampache  once more
<genii-around> sudo service apache2 start    ...rather
 * genii-around tries to find more coffee
<starn> genii-around: still nothing.
<starn> butch75: i am kinda out of ideas on your issue other than attempting to manually configuring it... which personally i would probably never do..
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: have you had a look at the X log ?
<genii-around> starn: Hm. If you use instead: 127.0.0.1/ampache  ?
<butch75> no ... doing it right now
<butch75> where is the x log located?
<starn> genii-around: nothing at all... all the "local" ip's
<starn> 127.0.1.1 127.0.0.1 192.168.1.102 none of those.
<genii-around> starn: You are not putting a slash after ampache, right?
<starn> no slash after ampache
<genii-around> OK
<butch75> hmm no errors in the log file
<butch75> what shall I look for?
<starn> if i put just the ip nothing else genii-around i get the page that says it works blah blah
<genii-around> starn: OK. Can you pastebin the /etc/apache2/sites-available/ApacheAmpache   file please
<genii-around> Also does: ls /etc/apache2/sites-available/ApacheAmpache    show -rw-r--r-- 1 root root        at beginning?
<genii-around> Meh, work. Back in a few
<butch75> Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<butch75> Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<butch75> No Layout section.  Using the first Screen section.
<butch75> No screen section available. Using defaults.
<starn> genii-around: here is pastbin and i will check http://pastebin.com/bCQppbV9
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: look for lines that mention nvidia or vesa
<butch75> Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 0
<butch75> LoadModule: "nvidia"
<well_laid_lawn> !paste | butch75
<ubottu> butch75: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kuhno> i need help with a strange issue: when using a terminal window in xfce (xubuntu 11.10, 2.6.38-11) the terminal stops to refresh the image after typing a few chars, so it seems to freeze after about 5-10 characters. moving the terminal window refreshes it...
<starn> genii-around: ls /etc/apache2/sites-available/ApacheAmpache doesn't do anything..
<genii-around> starn: ls -l
<butch75> thx ubottu ... sorry using this irc for the first time
<butch75> so posted my log  ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/746401/
<butch75> well_laid_lawn ... posted
<starn> genii-around: it says -rw-r--r-- 1 root root
<butch75> looks like it can't load the nvidia module
<Sysi> kuhno: you should have newer kernel with 11.10, 3.0 I think
<genii-around> starn: config file is fine
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: I thought you had to blacklist nouveau to use nvidia
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<starn> genii-around: any ideas???
<genii-around> starn: Not right now, it's very puzzling. This usually works out-of-the-box.
<genii-around> starn: What xubuntu version are you on?
<butch75> to blacklist?! ... huh?
<Sysi> well_laid_lawn: jockey should do that
<starn> genii-around: i'm pretty sure the newest.. but orignially installed was ubuntu.. still is installed.. i just stopped using it is all.. which ubuntu was 11.10
<genii-around> well_laid_lawn: I found usually grub option nouveau.modeset=0 prevents it from loading
<genii-around> starn: Hm
<kuhno_> sysi: i tried 3.2-rc1 and tried to compile one myself, both did not boot up
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: how did you install the nvidia driver? 'cause it's getting loaded
<well_laid_lawn> err nouveau is getting loaded
<Sysi> at some point you could have them simultneously, but that does cause problems
<butch75> well_laid_lawn ... fresh install from scratch ... worked fine ... till a few hours ago ... after an update
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: how did you install the nvidia driver?
<butch75> with this additional driver thing
<well_laid_lawn> k
<butch75> the restricted driver thing
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: I'd check it again
<butch75> tried already
<butch75> unchecked
<butch75> restarted
<butch75> rechecked
<butch75> restarted
<butch75> no look
<starn> genii-around: is there away to go to localhost and view the "folders and files"?
<butch75> luck
<butch75> :-)
<butch75> but it failes to load nv ... or am I wrong
<butch75> Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)
<well_laid_lawn> nv shouldn't be used if you have the nvidia or nouveau module
<genii-around> starn: Going to /var/www in Thunar ( or any file browser ) won't show the apache2 aliases ( in this case /var/www/ampache is an alias to /usr/share/ampache/www )
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: you could try and rename ~/.config and logout/login to see if it is a xfce config messing things
<genii-around> starn: Maybe you could try in a different web browser
<well_laid_lawn> probably a better way to try that tho
<starn> genii-around: i been looking on google kinda does this sound right? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ampache/+bug/676234/+activity  5th post down.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 676234 in ampache (Ubuntu Maverick) "ampache does not configure webserver correctly" [Undecided,Fix released]
<butch75> I'll give it a try ... be right back
<genii-around> starn: The symptoms fit, but it says fixed in Natty ( and so it should also be fixed in Oneiric )
<starn> genii-around: is there an log file i can view?
<genii-around> starn: webserver: /var/log/apache2/   has some logs. /var/log/ampache exists but on my box seems empty
<butch75> back with no success
<starn> genii-around: is this normal? http://pastebin.com/mQRySrpb
<genii-around> starn: The favicon thing is pretty normal, yes
<starn> what about the /var/www/ampache
<genii-around> starn: Hm. It indicates browser thinks ampache is a file. Maybe try full path: localhost/ampache/install.php
<butch75> well_laid_lawn ... still there?
<genii-around> Might be a Chrome idiosyncrasy
<kuhno> Sysi so it should work with kernel 3.1.2 from mainline ppa?
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: any luck?
<butch75> no
<starn> genii-around: nothing
<butch75> :-(
<butch75> don't get it  .... this update must have screwed up something
<butch75> how can I reinstall the nvidia drivers again?
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: I think since jockey didn't blacklist the nouveau module you'll have to do that
<butch75> ok can you tell me how to blacklist nouveau?
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: <genii-around> well_laid_lawn: I found usually grub option nouveau.modeset=0 prevents it from loading - is an easy way to check
<well_laid_lawn> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: or ^
<genii-around> starn: Is there stuff in /usr/share/ampache/www  ?
<starn> yes
<butch75> or?
<butch75> in that folder there is already a file which blacklists nouveau
<butch75> nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: I don't know what's up then sorry
<butch75> http://paste.ubuntu.com/746425/
<genii-around> starn: Does /var/log/apache2/access.log  show anything about trying to get the install.php file?
<butch75> how does the conf file look like for you?
<butch75> that's what you wanted me to do right?
<well_laid_lawn> butch75: yes that file looks fine - seems not to be read tho
<starn> genii-around: yes it looks like it
<genii-around> starn: That it doesn't exist or something else?
<butch75> oh boy
<butch75> that su***
<starn> http://pastebin.com/pCVM473G  i can't tell
<genii-around> starn: Well, there's no corresponding POST line so for some reason it didn't load
<butch75> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    47 2011-11-22 21:32 nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<butch75> looks like this file has been modified right after the update
<well_laid_lawn> which would be right if you updated to a new kernel which woulld bring a new nvidia module
<genii-around> starn: Please:  sudo rm /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ApacheAmpache && sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/sites-available/ApacheAmpache /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ApacheAmpache   ... then to edit /etc/apache2/sites-available/ApacheAmpache         and change: Alias /ampache /usr/share/ampache/www    into: Alias /ampache/  /usr/share/ampache/www/    (eg: put trailing slashes) ..save, sudo service apache2 restart
<starn> genii-around: how come the server is acting like a download server? i decided to copy the ampache to the var/www folder and EVERY browser i use tries to download the files.
<genii-around> starn: Might need apache php module
<genii-around> starn: Does apt-cache policy libapache2-mod-php5     show it as installed?
<starn> genii-around: it didn't look like it was installed...
<genii-around> starn: I would recommend to install it, then make sure /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/    has php5.conf and php5.load  in there
<genii-around> Might not hurt to just do: sudo a2enmod php5      as well
<CiPi> How to upgrade to nmap 5.51 with ppa ? Anyone knows?
<starn> ok did all that and all my browsers firefox and chrome keep trying to download the page and not use em..
<starn> genii-around: hey i kinda got it working i think.. i copied the files in ampache/www to var/www and typed localhost/install.php and it loaded...
<starn> genii-around: in PHP putenv Support: ERROR  how would i fix?
<CiPi> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.0.0-13-generic-pae
<CiPi> W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/nouveau/fuc41ad for module nouveau
<CiPi> Somthing happen with the updates, or?
<CiPi> This is the first time I get this.
<CiPi> It`s OK, working.
<genii-around> starn: Suggest installing php-gettext
<genii-around> starn: I have to leave work, but will be around again tomorrow same stretch as today.
<starn> genii-around: alright thank you
<xubuntu826> Hey, I just installed the new xubuntu on my 901 Eeepc. It is great to have a faster, but still customizable system again. Is there a mailing list or board you would suggest me to join/read?
<pleia2> we have a support list at http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users
<xubuntu826> Good to know, I registered there. Are the main boards a good knowledge source?
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need to fix plymouth resolution
<asterismo> maybe adding some line in some boot script?
<ochosi> asterismo: plymouth usually determines the resolution on its own, which xubuntu version are you using?
<asterismo> 11.10
<asterismo> but the detected resolution is wrong
<asterismo> i added the correct resolution to .xprofile but it applies it on login
<asterismo> and also i set up the right resolution in grub using startupmanager
<asterismo> but the xubuntu plymouth splash is wrong resolution and i tried plymouth-mnager but it do not work
<asterismo> maybe i can change it mannually
<ochosi> i think it's a plymouth setting that you can change somewhere (remember doing it myself a few releases ago), but i would have to google it myself now to try to help you :)
<ochosi> i mean a settings-file
<asterismo> yes i also changed it some version ago, but i cannot find that thread now
<asterismo> it only appears the plymouth-manager
<ochosi> well, e.g. http://www.namanb.com/2010/05/changing-bootup-resolution-plymouth-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<ochosi> i have no clue as to whether that (still?) works (or ever worked)
<homebrewcider> hi all, new install on Xubuntu 11.04, resolution is all wrong, it starts with a stretched 1600 x 1200, I switch it to 1440 x 900 which is righ t for my monitor, but on restart it's back to 1600 x 1200. Any ideas please?
<ochosi> homebrewcider: have you tried the guest-login?
<homebrewcider> logging into xubuntu as a guest?
<ochosi> yes
<ochosi> just to check whether the resolution problem is limited to one user
<homebrewcider> no, but the purpose of that?
<ochosi> (i know it sounds odd, but the guest session worked for a friend of mine who had a similar problem)
<ochosi> oh, in fact you can also check whether 1600x1200 is saved in xfconf
<homebrewcider> ok, but i can't keep logging in as that
<ochosi> (that is the real purpose of checking the guest account as i remember now :) )
 * ochosi is already a bit tired
<homebrewcider> ok, will try that, back soon
<homebrewcider> well, whaddaya know, the resolution in the guest account was what I want iot to be here. so, where to from here?
<ochosi> homebrewcider: it's rather simple to fix i think/hope, all you have to do is remove a configuration file (will be re-generated on re-login, so don't be afraid ;) )
<ochosi> homebrewcider: the file is ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-display
<ochosi> i hope the file is also called like that in 11.04, i can only look in 11.10 now
#xubuntu 2011-11-23
<asterismo> trying http://www.namanb.com/2010/05/changing-bootup-resolution-plymouth-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<asterismo> be right back
<ochosi> homebrewcider: sorry, i think it's called "displays" instead of "xfce4-display"
<asterismo> it worked only for the shutdown plymouth splash
<asterismo> not for the boot up
<asterismo> :(
<ochosi> well at least your system isn't broken now ;)
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> after a couple of seconds of no splash at all i was... like... please dont break
<asterismo> will try another res
<asterismo> thanks, brb
<Ramides> can anyone recommend a good tiling windowmanager that works well will xfce? I'd like to try one out
<wapiflapi> Ramides: if you find one let me know, I am interested in that as well.
<Ramides> wapiflapi: a fine gentleman in #ubuntu recommended awesome wm, i'm going to look into that one
<Gamera> hello
<wapiflapi> hi Gamera
<Gamera> Does *ubuntu do upgrades between full number versions or only between same number versions (such as 11.04 to 11.10)?
<wapiflapi> I think that depends on settings in the update manager, but i am not sure about it.
<Gamera> I am a long time, dedicated windows user, but really, I only use a few windows things I *need* (which can be run in Vbox just fine) but, I don't care to do a full system upgrade every year or however often a full version update is done... I used XP for almost 10 years... now in win7, and I may stick with it, but poking around and seeing if it's worthwhile to me to bother with *ubuntu for my
<Gamera> main machine
<Gamera> I may be better off staying with win7 since I have machine more than ample in specs to run it without a problem
<Gamera> I have xubuntu on a machine for out in my garage which is older but for my main machine? not sure.
<wapiflapi> specs shouldnt be the thing that makes you choose linux over windows ;)
<Gamera> well, to a certain degree it can be, like the garage machine. XP isn't getting any younger, the garage machine is too underspec'd RAM & video wise for win7, so xubuntu is a great choice for it. i considered win2k but some software is now XP and newer anymore
<wapiflapi> of course =)
<Gamera> amazingly, the newest firefox is still win2k
<Gamera> but for flash, they stopped at 10.x
<Gamera> I guess odds are I will stay with windows. it works for my needs on this machine just fine. I stick with free antivirus (avast) and use firefox for my browser, etc. i very rarely ever have any virus issues. maybe once every 4 years... if that even. and it's never been anything i couldn't fix
<Gamera> I'd rip my hair out of something went wrong with linux since I'd have no idea where to even begin hehe
<Gamera> I do like xubuntu though, hence it being on the garage machine
<wapiflapi> Someone any idea  how I could prevent skype from showing up in the notification area ? (next to wifi & co)
<wapiflapi> some sort of whitelist / blacklist somewhere that defines who is allowed to popup there ?
<|Slacker|> wapiflapi, I guess skype has a feature you can deactivate
<|Slacker|> or a plugin or something
<wapiflapi> Well, i didnt find the feature.
<wapiflapi> i'll see if I can find a plugin for that
<onryo> Was wondering if there is a way to get lightdm to show the names of users.
<onryo> as it is now have to type the name of the user and then type the pw
<onryo> using ubuntu with only base. xfce as the DE, lightdm, Emerald as a windows manager and compiz as a compositor.
<onryo> and it it works darn nice. Just that detail will not showing the names of users when I log in with lightdm
<onryo> So yeah its Ubuntu with xfcd and I would call this xubuntu
<onryo> xfce
<wapiflapi> |Slacker|: i cant find anything :/ idid download the source of the indicator plugin, i am looking at it right now; adding a whitlist should be prety easy, so i guess i'll just hack it that way ;)
<reaper> newb here with a probably simple question if anyone has some time :)
<reaper> I can not edit my etc/default/grub for some reason and i need to add radeon.audio=1 to it; any ideas? on the latest ver of xubuntu
<holstein> reaper: what errors do you get when you try and edit?
<reaper> sec ill post it :)
<holstein> sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<holstein> ^^ that should do it... you'll need to run sudo update-grub afterwards like it says at the top of the file
<reaper> ah good he just soled it i was trying for gedit which didnt work so i went to directory and edited it and it wouldnt save now to figure out howto usenano :-D
<reaper> just started linux today hehe so fresh guy here after many years inw indows :(
<holstein> cool... hope you enjoy :)
<reaper> im liking it so far! can i bug you one last time?
<holstein> sure... just ask... if someone is around, and/or knows, they will chime in :)
<reaper> i edited the line i needed to adjust ( hopefully too  return audio ) and i see where ^x is to dit so i was wondering where do i hit that at then to do my update
<holstein> control+o saves
<reaper> okay then how do i exit it bleh i hate being a newb
<holstein> control+x is to exit
<holstein> reaper: you just edit the file, and you save with control+o
<holstein> then exit with control+x
<reaper> ah okay so when i see ^x it means cntrl and such
<holstein> you can also run...
<holstein> gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<holstein> if you prefer administrator rights to edit a systmen file with a GUI
<reaper> hmmm interesting
<reaper> see im used to windows im 24 and have used windows since i was about 9 years of age and am graduating with comp prog and analysis but have little to no linux experience heh
<reaper> cmd is fine for me i prefer it
<reaper> well terminal
<holstein> im sure you'll pick it up quickly
<reaper> i hope so hehe brb gotta reboot to see if audio has returned!
<reaper> well that was anticlimatic still no sound poop
<holstein> reaper: lets start at the beginning...
<holstein> double check that the speakers are on or whatever... and the speakers are capable of making sound
<reaper> i learned in kernel 3.0 and above hdmi audio was disabled automatically due to black screens
<reaper> so i re-enabled it in grub with radeon.audio=1
<holstein> reaper: not sure about that, just get an older kernel then
<reaper> well heres the thing that fix worked in regular ubuntu
<reaper> so im wondering why it is not working in xubuntu
<reaper> i have it on my tv and my tv audio is loud and unmuted
<holstein> could be the applet?... when i muse, im muted
<holstein> the hardware switch only mutes... wont unmute in xubuntu
<reaper> wait hmmm so any suggestions
<reaper> remember your speaking to a windows guy who is used to windows doing everything with basic commands heh damn i feel like a moron
<holstein> reaper: make sure you understand how the sound controls operate in xfce
<reaper> hah shall i ask another dumb question lol looks like im going to have to look into xfce
<reaper> hmm youtube video is not playing sound >.<
<holstein> reaper: try just a sound file... thats going to drag flash into the mix, and the web browser
<holstein> just open a local audio file and play it with something simple like VLC
<reaper> okay let me see if i can find any os basic sounds
<chaudhry> reaper do you have 2 cards for sound
<reaper> 2 gfx cards both hdmi out only using one cards are xfire
<holstein> yeah, thats a good point... sound is probably coming out of the internal sound card
<chaudhry> i got same prob now carefully listen
<reaper> found a ".mod" file which i guess is equivalent to .mp3?
<chaudhry> install pavucontrol on your pc
<chaudhry> go to synaptic
<reaper> ok googling to find software
<holstein> reaper: dont google
<chaudhry> no goto synaptic pakage manager its rhere
<holstein> open synaptic, and install pavucontrol
<reaper> can i do it from terminal?
<holstein> yeah... sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<reaper> sorry im obnoxious folks bleh now i know what its like to be that customer i always complain about heh
<reaper> ok getting
<reaper> ok done.
<chaudhry> nah i am recent shift from xp too
<chaudhry> ok open menu go in multimedia open pulse audio control
<reaper> cool how you canuse terminal to install software packages without having to go to sites
<reaper> ok opened
<chaudhry> yeah i love it in linux
<chaudhry> can you see tabs for output devices and playback and input?
<reaper> yeah
<reaper> i see internal analog audio stereo
<chaudhry> in every tab adjust the device to the card you want to use
<reaper> couldnt i  just disable my onboard audio via bios?
<chaudhry> yeah you can but i dont know how but after adjusting it you ll get your sound back
<wapiflapi> yes reaper , that is the easiest, (at least it was for me)
<chaudhry> not all boards give options too
<reaper> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>+
<wapiflapi> true :p but it is worth checking
<reaper> DAMN CAT ON WIRELESS KEYBOARD
<reaper> >.<
<reaper> ok let me try adjusting it
<reaper> still no dice im looking at audio output and i moved every slider
<chaudhry> you can change card in configuration option and volume in other tabs
<chaudhry> goto configuration tab
<reaper> think i may have it or am close
<reaper> im under playback derp
<reaper> lol
<chaudhry> goto configuration
<chaudhry> change the profile menu to what card you want
<chaudhry> and turn off the internal; audio from there too it has option
<reaper> ok disabled both except the one card im using
<chaudhry> yeah now unmute all tabs and try the sound now
<reaper> no dice
<chaudhry> letme think
<chaudhry> did yoou close up the control
<reaper> now when i playback via youtube ( cant find an audio file ) it shows the bar with blue a little but its ultra fast
<reaper> yeah
<reaper> it is like it is playing a minute a second
<reaper> i see the bar fluxuating with blue
<chaudhry> open again n check the settings again
<reaper> its on alsa plugin plugin container btw
<chaudhry> change to pulse audio
<reaper> how do i change it
<reaper> juniper hdmi audio radeon 5700; alsa plugin container
<chaudhry> letme do breakfast :) you want some
<reaper> can always go for some grub hah unintentional
<reaper> bleh damn this sucks i fixed it easily in ubuntu now this is becoming a pain hah brb going to disable onboard audio in bios
<reaper> >.<
<chaudhry> whatsup
<reaper> still fighting the audio fight hah
<oobiloz> omg
<reaper> wondering what im missing from standard ubunut to here
<chaudhry> now follow carefully
<reaper> but i love xubuntu
<oobiloz> are u having sound issues too?
<reaper> yar but mines because i chose to hdmi out via gfx adapters
<chaudhry> open up the sound icon from taskbart
<chaudhry> taskbar
<reaper> ok
<reaper> both the playback are the juniper radeon 5700 and now pulseaudio
<reaper> not alsa
<chaudhry> change the sound card option to the card you want and mysust be on pulse audio
<chaudhry> must*
<reaper> yeah its on the card and pulse
<chaudhry> see the master control it mustnt be mute or low
<reaper> its on full blast
<chaudhry> open pulse audio control from multimedia
<chaudhry> change output port to analogue output/amplifier
<chaudhry> input to analogue microphone
<reaper> says dummy output
<reaper> derp okay anyways following my mistake
<chaudhry> configuration profile to analogue stereo duplex
<chaudhry> turn off internal audio from there
<reaper> output only gives me hdmi not analog
<reaper> internal was turned off in there and is now off via the bios
<chaudhry> then change all to that
<chaudhry> or can you see it digital there
<reaper> i can see hdmi and digital hdmi
<chaudhry> if it dont  gives you sound try changing profiles
<chaudhry> change to digita
<chaudhry> digital*....check it ll be back
<reaper> ima try to download the drivers from ati and see if they resolve any issues
<well_laid_lawn> I'd try pavucontrol
<well_laid_lawn> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.1-0ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 136 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<reaper> tried
<reaper> :(
<well_laid_lawn> k
<reaper> didnt work now i got a run file i dont even know how to use heh
<reaper> fff i hate being new
<reaper> how do i use a run file? cause maybe if i run this it will resolve my current issue
<reaper> oh well brb
<Gamera> hm. this other pc i'm putting together is sure rigged together
<Gamera> replaced the fan in the power supply, have a brand new (but old) AMD heatsink tghtly zip tied down onto a p4, works nicely..
<Gamera> gota love the p4 bracket, allowing you to zip tie down a heatsink
<zus> what is the XFCE default  Terminal? when i click on the  icon it asks for the associated program and  brings up the usr/bin and i have to scroll through...
<Gamera> when you click on the icon for what?
<zus> my terminal...
<zus> from my launchers, and from my menu
<Gamera> must not actually be the terminal then. should be under the accessories menu
<Gamera> terminal emulator
<zus> yeah it opens a window askin which terminal  and opening  up my  usr/bin  location
<Gamera> xfce4-terminal
<Gamera> should be it
<Gamera> yep it is
<Gamera> go to accessories > run program and type that in
<Gamera> heh although you can do that with any command to run in terminal i just noticed
<Gamera> if you check the box
<zus> in the window with the programs i see XFCE-terminal.wrapper is that it?
<Gamera> no
<Gamera> xfce4-terminal
<Gamera> create a launcher if all else fails with that program name
<zus> problem is from menu or  my launcher from default panel is opening a window with usr/bin no terminal  attached to the launcher
<zus> hmm i got  firefox to work but i dont see  the XFCE-terminal
<well_laid_lawn> zus: is it a terminal app?
<zus> well, the launcher was default, my tilda i ran from menu when i wanted to use it.
<well_laid_lawn> or the terminal itself you want to open?
<zus> well the default button form the  panel. doesnt open termial no more
<well_laid_lawn> you've checked its' properties and it points to something that exists?
<zus> well, it worked when i opened the terminal did "sudo apt-get update" and thats the last time it worked.
<zus> well sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get upgrade / y..... then i shutdown hour later i opened it up to play around.
<well_laid_lawn> here the launcher points to   exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator
<well_laid_lawn> so it might be an exo problem then
<well_laid_lawn> check in   exo-preferred-applications   what the terminakl app is and if it still exists
<well_laid_lawn> s/akl/al/
<zus> exo-open --launch TerminalEmulator thats what i got .
<well_laid_lawn> so you need to check what exo-preferred-applications calls the terminal
<well_laid_lawn> check in   exo-preferred-applications   what the terminal app is and if it still exists
<zus> is the  s/akl/al the path to check?
<well_laid_lawn> no that's regex to repair a spelling mistake I did
<zus> oh where do i check to see what exo calls the terminal?
<well_laid_lawn> open the menu -settings-settings manager-preffered applications-utilities tab
<zus> ok sorry im  a bit slow,  lol
<well_laid_lawn> heh it's fine :) not much else happn'n atm
<zus> it has "no application selected",... and still takes me to the  window with usr/bin  path
<well_laid_lawn> I only have xfce4-terminal-wrapper in /usr/bin so maybe try that one
<well_laid_lawn> at least you know why it wasn't working
<zus> lol guess that is  true.
<well_laid_lawn> I lied - I have a xfce4-terminal in /usr/bin - it didn't show when browsing through preferred applications tho ...
<zus> i ill see if its installed by looking in synapptic,....its not a big deal  i have tilda and terminator, BUT why did an update/upgrade muck up the default?
<well_laid_lawn> I couldn't say
<zus> well_laid_lawn,  in synaptic.... XFCE4-terminal is installed.... and exo-utils has a star on the green box.... i dunno wot the  star means but now im at a loss.
<well_laid_lawn> zus: afaik the star means there is an update
<zus> oh? cool
<zus> i didnt kn
<zus> know
<zus> how do i hold back an update?
<well_laid_lawn> I've no idea
<zus> i dont want cups for example...using the terminal your kinda along for the ride...
<bigbrovar> Just came here to say a big thankyou to everyone responsible for xubuntu 11.10, came here from kde and I have been really impressed with how stable and simple the who xubuntu set up is. Its been a joyful ride so far so good :)
<robro003> My session automatically saves on logout, even though I have it unchecked in Session and Startup
<grege> Hi. Okay. Now I don't want to guess how many people have this problem :-) After yesterdays update I can't log in into my system, and talking specifically ecryptfs was broken, what is not funny http://pastebin.com/crB4qSFg
<grege> this pastebin shows what update-manager have installed, and after reboot i get that ecryptfs error
<grege> should I downgrade to 3.0.0-12 (yes, this version was installed before upgrade)
<grege> ?
<wapiflapi> hi, how can I remove skype from the indicator-plugin ? there is No option in skype, i looked at the source code for xfce4-indicator-plugin there seems to be a configuration files witch allows blacklisting, but I can't get it to work :/
<wapiflapi> anyone has any experience with this ?
<reaper> hey how do i get pavucontrols
<reaper> !pavu
<TheSheep> reaper: install it with the package manager
<reaper> is that the more indepth one trhat corrects sound issues? heh fresh here ill have to find the package manager
<TheSheep> it's in the system menu
<reaper> installing :)
<wapiflapi> how can I remove skype from the indicator-plugin ? there is No option in skype, i looked at the source code for xfce4-indicator-plugin there seems to be a configuration files witch  allows blacklisting, but I can't get it to work :/ anyone has any experience with this ?
<bouzilla> Hi.
<reaper> brb
<nasso_> i have tried to install gnome-screensaver in xubuntu but cant find gnome-screensaver-preferences
<bouzilla> I am from Russia.
<nasso_> it is not there in oneiric http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/amd64/gnome-screensaver/filelist
<nasso_> but its there in natty http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/amd64/gnome-screensaver/filelist
<nasso_> does anyone know where i can find it?
<nasso_> or if its replaced by something else?
<reaper> bleh crap i can get audio in ubuntu but never xubuntu >.<
<reaper> when i go to pavu the playback just says alsa plug-in container: alsa playback
<reaper> not the card im using
<reaper> sweet got it
<reaper> hehe yay finally fixed my hdmi audio issue
<reaper> pain in the ass but yay
<reaper> ubuntu is just too slow this is so much more efficient
<reaper> and i already set my root password so im good to go
<reaper> warcraft doesnt work on linux correct?
<reaper> time to learn hehe so quiet
<phunyguy_work> ok, please help me.  This works on all of my other workstations, but one fully updated ubuntu 11.10 PC I can connect to via vino-server, and can see the screen, but I can't control the remote mouse or keyboard.  (NOT set to view only)
<olbi> hello, I have problems
<olbi> I try to change default apps in ods file but system types me that it cannot create this on mimetypse because of permisions
<olbi> .local/share/applications/mimeapps.list.OH394V: fails: No access
<olbi> in other files it's same
<TheSheep> olbi: can you open a terminal, type 'ls -ald .local/share/applications' and pastebin the result?
<olbi> TheSheep, ok
<olbi> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2011-11-14 16:12 .local/share/applications
<olbi> only this was written
<TheSheep> olbi: this directory is owned by root
<TheSheep> olbi: but it should be owned by your user
<Sysi> sudo chown regularusername:regularusername ~/.local/share/applications
<Sysi> never run GUI apps with sudo, only gksudo
<olbi> i didnt run it as root, only loggeg as user :/
<TheSheep> olbi: the command that Sysi gave you will change the ownership of that directory to "regularusername"
<olbi> yesterday I could change
<TheSheep> olbi: but you may have more directories with wrong ownership like that
<olbi> today it shown
<olbi> why this happens? :(
<olbi> i am using system on external drive on USB cable :]
<Sysi> my guess was that you've ran thunar with sudo, but maybe it's interference of some other OS
<olbi> on computer where I running Xubuntu on ext.drive is installed Windows 7 Pro
<olbi> very thx for help :) works now normally
<Arpad2> hello
<Arpad2> how to fix a package system which is broken?
<matthew> Hello, I just installed Xubuntu 11.10 did updates and restarted. Then installed ATI proprietary drivers and restarted. I try and start amdcccle and apply settings for a dual monitor setup and it crashes and says Segmentation fault and doesn't apply the settings.
<matthew> Help please?
<matthew> Anybody there?
<olbi> hello
<olbi> what cards do you have?
<loderndentech> Is there anybody here?
<olbi> yes :)
<loderndentech> Well lets hope you can help.
<olbi> what problem you have?
<loderndentech> I just install Xubuntu 11.10 and installed update and restarted. Then install ATI proprietary drivers and opened amdcccle and tried to setup dual monitors and I click apply and it crashes and says Segmentation fault
<olbi> so what card do you have?
<loderndentech> HD3000
<olbi> IGP?
<olbi> on MotherBoard?
<loderndentech> IGP? whats that
<olbi> Integrated Graphics Processor :)
<loderndentech> yes its a laptop so probably mobility
<olbi> you want connect external monitor to laptop?
<loderndentech> yes i rarly use it outside of home
<olbi> try first connect it and check if on display is image
<olbi> dual monitors on AMD isnt working so great like on NVIDIA
<loderndentech> ok does the monitor make a difference
<loderndentech> ?
<olbi> after connect monitor to laptop it should take image to monitor
<loderndentech> ok unplug it and plug back in?
<olbi> yes
<olbi> and what happen then
<loderndentech> ok it came back up just the same
<olbi> segmentation fault?
<olbi> no image on monitor?
<loderndentech> ok thats when i type # amdcccle in terminal
<loderndentech> and change settings and click apply
<loderndentech> there image
<olbi> ok, so cloning works
<loderndentech> yes
<olbi> and you want dual desktop?
<loderndentech> yes where i can drag windows across
<olbi> hmmm, never tried this on AMD :P only on NVIDIA and that works fine, could we w8 for tommorow with this? I will check that on my Radeon and 2 monitors :)
<loderndentech> Sure what time
<olbi> when you will be here?
<loderndentech> IDK let me look
<loderndentech> well im mountain time so anytime after 4:00 pm
<loderndentech> its 2:45 right now
<olbi> I have 10:45 pm
<loderndentech> wow lol
<loderndentech> ok
<olbi> you have 2:45 am?
<olbi> or pm
<loderndentech> pm
<loderndentech> lol should have said that
<olbi> ok, I will w8 until midnight :)
<loderndentech> so anytime really
<olbi> try to be 3 pm like today
<loderndentech> ok  can do
<olbi> and type to me on PM, I will be tommorow
<loderndentech> staraneg question are there any good xrandr confige tools until then
<loderndentech> ok
<olbi> grandr or arandr
<loderndentech> ok thank you
<olbi> and gnome have screen resolution which is front end for xrandr
<olbi> I think
<loderndentech> does XFCE4?
<olbi> xrandr is part of x.org, so xfce support it
<olbi> in settings
#xubuntu 2011-11-24
<zus> how do i stop gwibber,  from starting up every log in? it is not working  by ticking the box in preferences
<cjs> The XFCE panel works different from the Gnome one in its full-screen behaviour. Maximizing a window covers the button bar, and on another machine, watching a youtube video in full-screen mode doesn't make the panel go away. Is there somethin I can do to fix this?
<bigredradio> Is there a way to get "display" in setting to see an external monitor connect to a laptop?
<bigredradio> It only recognizes one display.
<zus> in some applications i find  that  my apps open :behind:  the panel.
<zus> bigredradio,  i used xrander...to see my 2nd monitor though i never got to fully test everything id like though
<zus> how do i stop gwibber,  from starting up every log in? it is not working  by ticking the box in preferences
<cjs> zus: the panel seems to be acting like a regular X11 window in many cases, unlike Gnome-panel.
<zus> cjs, when i opened some applications theyre went behind the panel i had to grab and resize the app and move it, took a while to get it  just right.  never found a solution
<zus> how do i stop gwibber,  from starting up every log in? it is not working  by ticking the box in preferences
<zus> ??? is anyone  around  ?\
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need some help with XFCE
<photon> will Xubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop version also be supported for 5 years just as the 'standard' Ubuntu 12.04?
<Artemis3> should be
<asterismo> i noticed some problems with usb pendrives umounting under xubuntu
<Artemis3> what problems?
<asterismo> its hard to notice if a usb pendrive is ejected or not
<Artemis3> haven't noticed anything myself
<Artemis3> easy, if you see the notification and it goes quickly away, its done
<asterismo> some error notifications are displayed at the same time as other notification is telling that cannot be unplugged because data is being written
<asterismo> and stuff
<asterismo> maybe a dbus miss syncronization or some
<Artemis3> oh that doesnt sound good
<asterismo> anybody?
<asterismo> this happens to me in 3 different machines
<asterismo> one P4 3.6GHz desktop
<asterismo> Samsung Netbook Intel Atom N450
<asterismo> and HP 6735s buissnes notebook
<Artemis3> is that 11.10?
<zus> how do i stop gwibber,  from starting up every log in? it is not working  by ticking the box in preferences
<asterismo> yes
<asterismo> xubuntu 11.10
<asterismo> i use thunar for file manager
<asterismo> and i think thunar-volman for volume management
<Artemis3> you mean gwibber preferences? there is a place in xfce configuration to autostart apps
<asterismo> every time i eject a usb pendrive i have no clearly visible feedback
<zus> Artemis3,  yeah
<zus> on the  gwibber app there is a start on login.... which i dont  want, it istn ticked, and  it is not showing up in the session startup  but it beins  anyways.... most annoying
<photon> Any developers around?
<photon> or team/project managers?
<bazhang> photon, whats the actual question
<photon> will Xubuntu 12.04 LTS desktop version be also supported for 5 years just as the 'standard' Ubuntu 12.04? I'm currently moving away from Ubuntu because of Unity and so far Debian and Xubuntu are on the table (I'm looking for a distro that is really stable and supported for a long time). Xubuntu 12.04 LTS getting security updates for 5 years would be a huge plus. AFAIK, the only thing that needs to be done is providing security updates for XFCE for 5
<photon> years, as the rest of the packages are already taken care of by the standard Ubuntu version.
<zus> how do i stop gwibber,  from starting up every log in? it is not working  by ticking the box in preferences
<bazhang> photon, my guess is yes as to the 5 year LTS desktop thing. I would need to confirm however
<zus> ok does any one  know wot is up with gwibber? seriously  ive been sasking  for  hours now \
<zus> yes  or no at this  point owuld be  nice
<starn> hello, can anyone help me with Ampache with Apache???
<cjs> photon: So Unity is a problem, but Gnome 3 isn't?
<cjs> Or is Debian not moving to Gnome 3?
<cjs> Seems to me that if Gnome 3 isn't an issue, you can just use the standard Gnome 3 profile rather than the Unity one with Ubuntu, can't you?
<cjs> (I'm curious because I recently moved to XUbuntu to get away from Gnome 3.)
<starn> can someone help me with my issues with ampache?? everything appears to be setup correctly but i go to http://localhost/ampache and it gives me a 404 error.. yet when i go to it without the /ampache it loads the page apache comes with saying it works.. so it has to be something with configurations or ampache..
<photon> cjs: I can't answer the first two questions (haven't tried Gnome 3 yet, but it's a good point). And from what I heard you have to use Unity with standard Ubuntu 12.04.
<cjs> Oh, really? So 12.04 won't offer the regular Gnome 3 interface?
<well_laid_lawn> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) will be the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/784 | Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<cjs> What fun. I'm glad I'm off that merry-go-round, even though it's introduced a whole host of new minor problems.
<StormStrikes> Im hoping someone can help.  Just did the recent updates which included updating Firefox to v8 I believe  Now it wont launch.  Can anyone help diagnose?
<well_laid_lawn> StormStrikes: tried launching it from a terminal to see if there are errors?
<well_laid_lawn> iirc firefox doesn't print much in the way of errors
<StormStrikes> I tried that and it just sat there and reported no errors.
<Unit193> Not so much, but firefox -safe-mode may also help
<StormStrikes> let me try that
<StormStrikes> Okay, safe mode launched it.
<StormStrikes> Anything I need to check while I have it up to see whats wrong
<Unit193> Well, you can disable some addons that may cause issues (Ubufox is one I did, and may have some others too )
<well_laid_lawn> does -safe-mode just use a default profile or something?
<Unit193> Last used profiole, you can add -p to pick
<well_laid_lawn> o k
<StormStrikes> Ahh, okay.  Well crap, I wish I had known I could still set up profiles in Firefox.  Its been a long time since I have used that, thought it was gone.
<homebrewcider> Hi there, fresh install of Xubuntu 11.04, but the screen res starts at 1600 x 1200, I change it to 1440 x 900, which is right for my monitor, but the changes don't stick when I restart
<well_laid_lawn> try saving the session
<StormStrikes> well_laid_lawn, thank you.  Firefox is launching normally now.  Lost my profile somehow, but thank God I back up my bookmarks and speed dials regularly.
<homebrewcider> see if that works
<homebrewcider> back soon
<well_laid_lawn> StormStrikes: Unit193 had the clue ;)
<StormStrikes> Yeah, after the update, it launched to the check addon compatability with the new version and locked up.  But I could not get it to launch again to check and see which if any were causing an issue.
<StormStrikes> But whatever it was is not causing an issue anymore.  I only use four addons, print to pdf, speeddials, download helper and foxy proxy
<StormStrikes> But thank you also to Unit193 for the command to boot up into safe mode.  Whatever it was, that one launch to safemode cleared things up
<StormStrikes> Im writing that command down so I dont forget it...
<Unit193> Awesome
<dimax> hello! I have truble with resilution on my screen i need 1280x1024 but xrandr  show maximum 1024x768  vga S3 Via Unichrome Pro, any ideas?
<SuibaruX> Hey, how is the package with all the codec plugins called? (good bad ugly)
<bazhang> gstreamer, you mean?
<bazhang> whoops
<xubuntu329> alo
<xubuntu329> a instalação ta travada
<olbi> hello
<olbi> some1 could jelp me with empathy
<olbi> I change characters in names on jabber account
<pkundu> i want to boot xubuntu 11.10 in runlevel 3 by default. how to do that.thanks for help
<olbi> when I type polish type: ą, ę, etc it shows bush, but on gajim it works fine
<olbi> on channel empathy, they can't help me
<ragnarok> Hey. I go at system > additional drivers and i see 2 options for my gpu: 1) ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver 2) ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post release updates).
<ragnarok> which to select?
<olbi> you should take the newest
<olbi> check in info after mark one of them
<ragnarok> what is post release updates about?
<ragnarok> the info is the same
<olbi> post release updates - updates after release of main release like patches
<olbi> take second and try
<ragnarok> so this is enabled
<ragnarok> at the same time as the first?
<ragnarok> or disables it
<olbi> disable one of them
<someone6546> Hi, I recently switched from Ubuntu to Xubuntu and some windows (e.g. audacious or pavucontrol) are really hard to resize by grabbing them at the corner, because the area where you can do this is very small (1 pixel?). Is there a way to fix this?
<knome> someone6546, press the super(windows) key, right-click and drag
<someone6546> hmm, doesn't work
<knome> did you keep both the super key and right mouse button down while dragging?
<someone6546> yes
<knome> try alt
<someone6546> that works
<knome> okay
<knome> good
<someone6546> but is there no way to make the area, where you can grab the window larger
<knome> someone6546, not withtout changing the xfwm theme
<knome> someone6546, or modifying the current
<someone6546> ok, thanks
<samuel_> hi. i recently installed the latest xubuntu and now i
<samuel_> am already running out of disk space. how to free up some space?
<samuel_> i wonder how could i already be using >5gb even though i have only installed wine
<olbi> how much space do you have on hdd and what partiton you create?
<samuel_> 76 mb free space currently
<samuel_> i don
<samuel_> not want to fix this by repartitioning, i just want to remove all the stuff that i do not need
<samuel_> just found the "delete packages after installation" which freed up some 600 mb
<olbi> so do it :D
<olbi> sudo apt-get autoremove
<olbi> how much space do you add for root partition?
<samuel_> well. i guess that solved my problem for now. 600mb is enough i guess. so autoremove is the same as that gui option i mentioned?
<samuel_> i stil feel puzzled why xubuntu takes all that space. i installed this because i thought this was lightweight, but not sure about that
<holstein> you can find lighter... its still relatively small considering what all is there
<samuel_> also this seems quite slow. x11vnc server running and moving one window around desktop gives me 100% cpu util
<holstein> you can fire up *any* package manger and remove what you like
<holstein> i just use vino since i am used to it
<Sysi> samuel_: I think vnc just is like that
<samuel_> well considering removing apps from the synaptic is slow. i had to check multiple boxes just to remove gimp. removing software from the "ubuntu software center" is even slower as it refreshes itself after a single package removal and gives 5-10 sec 100% cpu util again
<Sysi> you could try ssh-X-forwarding or something
<holstein> or nx
<holstein> http://www.nomachine.com/
<samuel_> also as said i do not know what is there to uninstall anymore. uninstalling "mail" will cause the soft center to suggest removing bunch of essential looking xfce packages...
<holstein> http://freenx.berlios.de/
<holstein> samuel_: yeah... when you remove software, things change
<samuel_> i'd suggest a checkbox for installation: "bloat" on/off :)
<samuel_> so vino is more lightweight than x11vnc?
<holstein> samuel_: sure, and i suggest maybe checking out lubuntu, or maybe starting with a CLI install and adding what you want
<holstein> add XFCE or LXDE and go from there
<Sysi> none of that matters, it's still probably VNC issue
<holstein> samuel_: i just used vino because thats what i know how to use
<holstein> i think like Sysi suggests, i find its just not very effecient to fo VNC
<Sysi> but yeah, if you want really minimal, you need to start with minimal
<holstein> to do*
<samuel_> is ssh-x-forward is based on x11vnc as well?
<holstein> samuel_: no
<Sysi> no, it's ssh
<holstein> is this a laptop? you can usually find older PATA drives stupid cheap these days
<samuel_> holstein, laptop
<samuel_> well thanks for the help. i will look into those remote desktop keywords you gave me
<holstein> you'll want to look for 'forwarding X' instead of 'remote desktop'
<samuel_> ok
<trucklover> test
<zus> happy  thanksgiving (should any observe it,)
<zus> is there an XFCE partitioning tool or is gparted the standard program? also in any linux not just for ubuntu or its spin offs?
<Sysi> xfce doesn't have any own partition tool, use gparted
<zus> thanks - is that pretty much the standard program for partitioning? regardless as which distro?
<Sysi> it should be available on most distributions
<TheSheep> yes, gparted and fdisk are the standard partitioning tools
<Sysi> (g)parted
<zus> G as in GNU not necessarily a Gnome  app right?
<TheSheep> g as in gtk
<Sysi> Gwenview id KDE app you know :)
<TheSheep> Sysi: that's an exception, not a rule
<zus> :)
<Sysi> TheSheep: exactly
<zus> thanks
<zus> good day all!.
<sidney> Is there a key combo to stop unresponsive programs?
<darkstar999-away> My keyboard mute button is good at muting, but it doesn't unmute. It worked fine on ubuntu and windows. Any ideas?
<holstein> darkstar999: mine does that too
<holstein> did it work in the same version of ubuntu?
<holstein> i didnt have time to test that
<holstein> like, is it the kernel? is it XFCE vs. gnome/unity ?
<darkstar999> holstein: yes, I can switch my session to ubuntu and it works fine
<darkstar999> it seems to be xfce
<darkstar999> and switch to win7 (dual boot) and it works
<holstein> interesting... that saves me some time though
<holstein> darkstar999: you find a bug report?
<holstein> if you do, link me, or if you start one, and i'll mark myself
<darkstar999> this was my first attempt at getting it fixed. i'll let you know if I find a report
<darkstar999> holstein: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1871357&highlight=xubuntu+unmute
<darkstar999> holstein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-volumed/+bug/886447
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 885956 in xfce4-volumed (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #886447 unmute doesn't work anymore" [Medium,Confirmed]
<darkstar999> where do I set default applications in xubuntu?
<aeson> Check out this website--http://rationallyparanoid.com
<knome> aeson, please do not advertise.
<housiemousie2> Hello.  My Dad's machine and mine have both lost the right-click menu on the desktop.  Anyone have this issue, or possibly know how to fix it?  The problem is not present in a Guest session...
<housiemousie2> ^11.10
<wapiflapi> you can set that in the settings
<wapiflapi> wait a sec, i'll tell you exactly where
<housiemousie2> The option is and has been set.
<wapiflapi> oh :/
<wapiflapi> then I dont know sorry :/
<housiemousie2> lol Thanks for trying!
<wapiflapi> right click works fine every where else I supose ?
<housiemousie2> Yes
<wapiflapi> any particular software running that could alter that behaviour ?
<housiemousie2> Dad has some kde mouse behavior tool, but I don't have it
<housiemousie2> Both of our machines are xfce and gnome over kubuntu...
<housiemousie2> Right click wotks in both gnome and kde
<housiemousie2> works, even
<wapiflapi> hum sorry i cant help you , haven't been using xfce for so long my self :/
<wapiflapi> but keep searching / asking
<Artemis3> what is the problem?
<housiemousie2> I am thinking that it has to be a xfce user specific setting... just not sure where the xfce user configs are
<housiemousie2> Hello.  My Dad's machine and mine have both lost the right-click menu on the desktop.  Anyone have this issue, or possibly know how to fix it?  The problem is not present in a Guest session...
<housiemousie2> Sorry, just up arrowed to the first post
<Artemis3> go to settings desktop
<Artemis3> second tab says menus
<Artemis3> there you can enable disable right click thing
<wapiflapi> taht is what i sugested Artemis3 ;) he said he had done that
<Artemis3> oh
<housiemousie2> lol Yep, it is set the same in my (and my Dad's) user accounts and in the guest session, works in guest, not in our user sessions
<housiemousie2> .../facepalm, let me try disable and re-enable
<Artemis3> how about check process and see if killing one restores it?
#xubuntu 2011-11-25
<housiemousie2> Which one?
<Artemis3> see any suspicious kdeish one? or gnomeish? :)
<housiemousie2> lol Aren't they all suspicious?
<housiemousie2> kded4
<Artemis3> i think xfdesktop and xfwm4 are trusted
<Artemis3> and that whole bunch beginning with "xfce4-"
<housiemousie2> If I blip... we'll know I touched it where it didn't like to be touched.
<Artemis3> the others are easy to recognize, thunar, nm-applet, etc.
<Artemis3> umm you should not kill the irc client :3
<Artemis3> just kill your user process, not root, etc.
<zacarias> any experience with awn dock?
<housiemousie2> gconfd-2, gconf-helper, a few kdeinit4's, knotify4
<Artemis3> do you have gajim installed? desktop might need refreshing
<housiemousie2> Not installed
<housiemousie2> Tried it back in Hardy, Zacarias... doubt I could help.
<zacarias> housimousie2: thanks. I'm trying it, but adding a launcher doesn't work very well
<housiemousie2> Nope.  Killed KDE and Gnome user processes.
<housiemousie2> Is there a .xfce file in /home that I am just missing? lol
<housiemousie2> The fact that it works in a guest session makes me think it is a user config that has gone bad.
<housiemousie2> Thanks for the help, I am going to go poke it with a stick and see if it wiggles
<housiemousie2> Stupid question... where are the xfce user settings stored?
<housiemousie2> Can someone look at their ~/.config/xfce4/xconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-desktop.xml and tell me what your setting for <property name="desktop-menu" type="empty"> is?
<babble> housiemousie2: 1 min
<housiemousie2> Thanks
<babble> housiemousie2: I'm running a stock Xubuntu install - I don't see either that property OR key
<babble> sec, I'll paste my whole file.
<housiemousie2> Hmm, okay.
<babble> here's my whole file: http://pad.ubuntu-uk.org/BYYilf82Pa
<housiemousie2> Strange.  Thank you, babble
<babble> housiemousie2: it's no problem. Sorry I couldn't be more help
<housiemousie2> No worries.  I'll get it sorted... eventually.  :)
<housiemousie2> I'll have Dad do a side by side with a guest session to look for differences.
<housiemousie2> Cheers!
<babble> I wonder if it's an Xfce session key, instead of a Xubuntu session key?
<housiemousie2> No idea, but I will find out.
<vhd> Hi there, could someone kindly pm the all the default usergroups your root user has after install? I have mistakenly used usermod and wiped my user group info.
<vhd> err in other words if you could please paste me what you have for your main user account in /etc/group that would really help me.
<vhd> this should be safe and not anything crafty.
<vhd> http://ccollins.wordpress.com/2007/07/02/restore-default-ubuntu-groups/
<vhd> the above is my problem, but he has usergroups for ubuntu and im not sure if they are the same for xubuntu
<dpyro> Hi! How can I set up full-disk encryption when installing Xubuntu?
<jandrusk> You probably would need to use the alternate installer to do LVM encryption.
<jandrusk> You would just need to specify a password upon boot-up.
<jandrusk> I'm assuming you want this in case of theft of the device?
<dpyro> Yes, exactly
<dpyro> I true-crypted my windows desktop and I'm trying to do something similar for this netbook
<jandrusk> I think the LVM would be the way to go. Could also use TrueCrypt on Xubuntu for sensitive files and such.
<dpyro> is there anyway to do it on-the-fly?
<dpyro> or do I need to set it all up during the install?
<jandrusk> I'm assuming you mean post-install. Your best bet would be to backup your data and to reinstall using the alternate ISO.
<jandrusk> And choosing LVM encryption.
<Unknown53136> hey jandrusk, any..
<Unknown53136> bah
<Unknown53136> hey dpyro, just out of curiosity, what netbook did you get?
<dpyro> Unknown53136: a hp mini with dual core atom thingy
<dpyro> i don't remember the actual model number
<Unknown53136> ooh
<dpyro> its not printed externally
<dpyro> and i got it for free
<Unknown53136> nice
<Unknown53136> they start at $280
<Unknown53136> you got a good deal ;D
<dpyro> :D
<dpyro> well $0 is always a good deal
<dpyro> :P
<Unknown53136> hehe
<asterismo> hi people
<asterismo> i need to share my public folder in Xubuntu 11.10
<asterismo> how i do this? there is no sharing options in riht click like nautilus.... i'm an unity refugee
<asterismo> migrated recently
<Unknown53136> I just googled
<zenrox> i used nfs
<Unknown53136> try going to System -> Administration -> 'shared folders'
<zenrox> to share folders
<Unknown53136> the post was from 2008 though so I'm not sure if that still applies
<asterismo> i have no administration menu in my xfce meun
<asterismo> menu
<Unknown53136> :s
<peridot> Anyone know how to use gnome-keyring instead of the real ssh-agent and gpg-agent?
<wapiflapi> anyone knows how to prevent skype from showing up in the indicator-plugin ?
<malphas> Hi, anyone have experience with the ath9k wireless driver and wpa_supplicant? Trying desperately to save my install
<malphas> or even disabling gdm in single user mode
<malphas> ps aux
<Sysi> malphas: please describe your problem with some details and see if someone has an ansver
<malphas> bah. I'm running xubuntu. Something went terribly awry during an upgrade. I am trying desperately to fix this install; currently the keyboard and mouse stop functioning as soon as X loads.
<malphas> -bah.
<Sysi> what graphics card/driver?
<malphas> i attemptedd to disable gfm from loading at boot while in single user mode, but it still loads even after renaming the binary. I am still in single user mode, and am also unable to associate to an ap using wpa_supplicant
<malphas> it's not a graphics issue, the rest of the machine functions fine, just not the keyboard or mouse
<malphas> I'm fairly certain that part relates to the upgrade, i just need to get the thing connected to fix the dependancy issues
<Sysi> so nothing happens but it works fine? sounds really much like xorg problem to me, therefore graphics problem
<Sysi> renaming binaries is really stupid
<Sysi> first try with "xforcevesa" as boot option
<Sysi> without quotes
<malphas> yeah, it was a last ditch effort. also, xorg can also have problems loading the keyboard/mouse driver, while having nothing at all wrong with the video driver.
<malphas> Really, I just want to ditch gdm.
<malphas> I can start x from the console when I need it.
<Sysi> how do you tell it has no problems loading graphics driver if you can't use mouse or keyboard?
<malphas> the init script points to the upstart script
<malphas> I can ping it and access apache runnning ps aux
<malphas> running on it.
<Sysi> that has nothing to do with xorg
<Sysi> it works if you start it with startx?
<malphas> The display isn't locking up. gdm loads fine, and I see updates from the notifier
<malphas> for things like plugging in the ac power.
<Sysi> now this got interesting
<Sysi> ..I need to go to meal before physics exam ->
<malphas> startx loads the display fine, still no mouse/keyboard
<xubuntu598> bonjour!
<xubuntu598> nouvel utilisateur d'une voyager 11.10 sur un nc10, j'ai une question
<xubuntu598> est-ce que je peux installer et utiliser ubuntu one?
<xubuntu598> euh :| j'ai dit un truc bete?
<xubuntu598> toc toc toc? (come in!)
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu598: do you want a french channel?
<well_laid_lawn> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu598> ok thanks
<xubuntu598> is there a way to integrate ubuntu one in voyager (xcfe)
<xubuntu598> thank you
<xubuntu598> no way then?
<seeu> cted extras?
<seeu> hi
<seeu> can anyone help me to find out ubuntu restricted extras?
<seeu> for 11.10?
<Seomah> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bogeyd6_> I have a dell latitude e6420 with the intel hd graphics card (512mb ram), when I run ubuntu VLC plays videos fine. When I use vlc in xubuntu the playback is choppy.
<Sysi> try disabling compositing in window maanger tweaks
<bogeyd6_> ty
<puff> At some point before I upgraded to 11.10/xubuntu-desktop, I must have set up a podcast tool, because now I occasionally see notifications about stuff being downloaded.  But I have no idea what's doing the downloading or where they're being put.
<puff> Ah, it's rhythmbox. Hm.
<CiPi> Use audacious 3.1, 50 times better.
<puff> I will check it out.
<Sysi> a bit lacky search in audacious, is there new radically improved version
<Sysi> rhythmbox has feature for downloading podcasts
<quote> hi there
<Mp5shooter> hello
<quote> where am i?
<Mp5shooter> you are in #xubuntu on the freenode IRC network
<quote> oh god... how did i get here :(
<Mp5shooter> not sure
<Mp5shooter> did you click on something
<quote> it's pretty much possible
<quote> but i'm not sure
<Mp5shooter> my guess is you clicked on a help link
<quote> doesn't really matter..
<quote> hey
<quote> i've got a little trouble
<quote> i don't know how to explain
<quote> but
<quote> damn..
<wapiflapi> anyone knows how i could prevent skype from showing up in the indicator-plugin ?
<Sysi> wapiflapi: something with skype, not really xubuntu
<Sysi> you could try #ubuntu too
<wapiflapi> i'll do that, thanks Sysi
<CaptainKnots> anyone here running xubuntu 11.10 on a netbook? I'm debating between that and kubuntu 11.10 with the light setting
<Sysi> xubuntu is simpler, you probably get better battery life easier
<CaptainKnots> I've used xfce before, but only on arch
<Sysi> do you really need kde's features on netbook?
<Mp5shooter> It looks really nice on xubuntu
<CaptainKnots> Sysi: how is integrated vpn support in xubuntu?
<Sysi> vpn should be simple with networkmanager by default
<Mp5shooter> I want to find a cheap netbook that I can put xubuntu on :P
<CaptainKnots> I have a HP mini 1135NR
<Mp5shooter> 4 used from $140.00 on amazon
<Mp5shooter> not bad
<CaptainKnots> people in #kubuntu are telling me to go with that and low-fat, and here I'm hearing xubuntu
<CaptainKnots> maybe I'll try both and see which I like better
<Mp5shooter> lol
<CaptainKnots> right now it's running fedora 16 with lxde
<Sysi> that's only way to get *your* opinion
<Sysi> fedora's kde packaging is lousy isn't it? though xfce is great on it
<genii-around> Mp5shooter: I got an Acer One for about $180 on sale ( Canadian ) at BestBuy a while ago and it runs nice ( 64 bit as well )
<Mp5shooter> oh nice
<CaptainKnots> I stopped using ubuntu after hoary, and when I saw how nice and stable kubuntu 11.10 was I installed it on my desktop
<CaptainKnots> I stayed away from anything ubuntu for years
<CaptainKnots> Sysi: I never tried KDE on fedora
<CaptainKnots> only lxde and openbox
<CaptainKnots> does xubuntu 11.10 have support for full disk encryption?
<Mp5shooter> yes
<CaptainKnots> I love my encrypted LVM setup in fedora
<Sysi> I think you can create encrypted LVM with alternate-install disk
<Mp5shooter> I think you need to use the alternate iso to install it if you want it
<genii-around> Mp5shooter: Similar to this one: http://www.aceroutlet.ca/products/-Acer-Aspire-One-Purple-%252d-New-Open-Box-or-Factory-Refurbished-Full-1-Year-Warranty-from-Acer..html
<Mp5shooter> ah nioce
<Mp5shooter> nice*
<Sysi> I had asus 1005ha for a year, then I fed up and got macbook, now I'm thinking of installing linux on this (outside virtualbox)
<CaptainKnots> what's the default torrent client in xubuntu? please don't say transmission
<Sysi> that's it, you can install something else if you want
<CaptainKnots> I've grown to like ktorrent for some reason
<CaptainKnots> I usually use deluge
 * Mp5shooter thinks he saw transmission
<CaptainKnots> transmission is *too* simple for me
<genii-around> The 1005HA  is what I got my gf coupla-few years ago, she still uses it with 10.04
<Sysi> I like transmission, simple and does the job
<Sysi> I have that asus to my sister, she has win7 on it, I could try xubuntu to her if she's not using it for ms-office
<CaptainKnots> almost switched my auntu to linux but her lexmark x1290 is a POS and won't work in it
<CaptainKnots> as soon as I give her my HP all in one she's getting kubuntu
<CaptainKnots> aunt*
<Sysi> my parents run xubuntu LTS happily
<Sysi> though I'd need to fix user-switching issue
<Space-Duck> How can I enable mod_rewrite in xubuntu? I've already change allow_override all  but I still get a 404.
<CaptainKnots> xubuntu copying to usb drive now :)
<genii-around> Space-Duck: You're trying to get URLS like http://somewhere/~username/     ?
<Space-Duck> genii-around, yes http://localhost/web/dev/wordpress/page-one/
<genii-around> For that url to work the user called web would have to have a public_html dir containing the dev/wordpress/page-one structure. Then you would also need to put the tilde before their name
<genii-around> ( IIRC)
<Space-Duck> huh?
<Space-Duck> I have symlink from ~/web/  to  /var/www/
<Space-Duck> Does that count?
<CaptainKnots> this is exciting
<CaptainKnots> xubuntu install
<CaptainKnots> mmmm
<CaptainKnots> although I forgot to use the alternate iso, so I'll just use truecrypt
<Sysi> isn't truecrypt windows app?
<Unit193> Cross-platform
<CiPi> Truecrypt is a damn good program.
<incorrect> something is very weird, when i plug my laptop battery in the touchpad goes slow
<incorrect> when i unplug the power the mouse returns to normal
#xubuntu 2011-11-26
<asterismo> hi
<asterismo> i have some problem with XFCE
<asterismo> every time i reboot my machine, the xfce preferred applications are undefined
<asterismo> are there defined in some file?
<asterismo> because XFCE is not grabbing the preferred apps that i set up
<zacarias> can't see the menus on xchat (to join a channel, for instance)
<asterismo> anyone can help me?
<well_laid_lawn> asterismo: have you tried saving the session?
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> but i do not want to. i prefer to start a new session every time. it loads quicker
<asterismo> but i think that setup sould be permanent
<well_laid_lawn> but it is loading the first session then afaik which didn't have things set
<asterismo> the t hing is that when i click on choose application, i do not have any available
<asterismo> i have to write the command
<well_laid_lawn> I had default values here but I haven't updated since the upgrade
<asterismo> do you know in which file its defined?
<asterismo> the thing is this
<asterismo> when i click in a downloaded file and right click in > open folder
<asterismo> it prompts a window saying there is no default file manager
<asterismo> and there is a app list but it contains no apps, only the "other" entry for writing custom commands
<asterismo> there used to be firefox, midori for webbrowsers
<asterismo> for email it said evolution, thunderbird
<well_laid_lawn> asterismo: you could have a look throught the xfconf editor
<asterismo> i think i dont have that app installed
<asterismo> cannot apt-get that
<TVasEyes> asterismo: have you had this problem since clean xubuntu/xfce install?
<asterismo> no
<asterismo> i installed xfce package in ubuntu and unistalled unity and gnome-shell
<asterismo> but i'm trying to install xubuntu-default-settings
 * ball just failed to install Xubuntu 11.10 :-(
<TVasEyes> asterismo: have you read 'exo-preferred-applications.html' which discusses the mechanism?
<CaptainKnots> well, I couldn't decide between xubuntu and kubuntu for my netbook, so I installed xubuntu and now I'm installing kubuntu-desktop
<asterismo> nooo
<asterismo> kubuntu is 10 times heavier than xubuntu
<CaptainKnots> not with the low-fat option
<ball> Do they both use the same version of X.org?
<CaptainKnots> plus, now I have a choice
<CaptainKnots> no clue....my desktop runs both just fine
<CaptainKnots> asterismo, if I really wanted lightweight I'd be using arch with scrotwm
<CaptainKnots> :P
<ball> My guess is that Xubuntu's X.org hates the graphics chip.
<CaptainKnots> my graphics chip?
<CaptainKnots> hmm
<asterismo> CaptainKnots> scrotwm?
<asterismo> never heard of it
<asterismo> and never used arch
<CaptainKnots> it's a tiling window manager
<asterismo> it does support for, say, a minimal panel
<asterismo> wifi applet
<asterismo> and stuff?
<CaptainKnots> you don't need a wifi applet
<CaptainKnots> you have terminal for that
<lycan> instalando xubuntu en mi netbook
<lycan> xD
<ball> No, my graphics chip.
<mikodo> Any list of themes that support GtK2 and GTK3 apps like "greybird" does?
<Sysi> gtk3-section in gnome-look.org, under "themes"
<mikodo> Sysi, Hi! Advise please; does either of GTK2 or GTK3 support both?
<Sysi> no, but most gtk3-themes should have gtk2 part
<Sysi> because even gnome isn't completely gtk3
<mikodo> Sysi, OK; Thanks, then to just try the GTK3 themes and see how the apps and icons look then...
<mikodo> Sysi, From Arch tutorials on how to use a GTK2 theme that doesn't have GTK3 support:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1866392&page=4
<Sysi> that works too
<mikodo> Thanks!
<zacarias> Hi. I can't see the menus in the Xchat application (so I can't join a new channel, etc). It's a recent problem (it used to work). Any help?
<well_laid_lawn> zacarias: have you tried starting it from a terminal to catch any errors?
<well_laid_lawn> have you installed a new gtk theme lately?
<zacarias> No, I'm going to do that. I installed a theme, but I'm using the same theme than before. I installed "xfapplet" and used th "applet indicator apmenu) from gnome. That made the menus go to the top panel instead of the window border. But I removed the applet (and the xfapplet) because with Xchat the menus didn't show up on the panel. I'm going to try to open it from terminal.
<zacarias> well_laid_lawn: yes, it gives me some theme errors. Gonna try another theme to see what happens.
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<per-magnus> Problems with my laptop (hp compaq nc6000) after last update. Display a total mess. Need a external display to use it ...
<zacarias> well_laid_lawn: nothing changes. I've came back to the original (bluebird) theme, and it keeps the same. But now I don't have any error messages on terminal. I'm going to try to restart.
<zacarias> The menus (the menu bar) on Xchat and Thunar don't show up. I came back to my original (bluebird) theme, but nothing happens. Any help?
<well_laid_lawn> zacarias: they were my guesses as to what could be up
<arpad2> not mounting xubuntu partition; error mounting: wrong fs type, bad option , bad superblock on /dev/sda5
<Sysi> what are you truing to do and how and on what system?
<arpad2> I tried to switch on my pc
<arpad2> and it failed to start
<arpad2> so I took a live cd and installed another xubuntu alongside the old one
<arpad2> however the partition with the old xubuntu failed to mount and gave the above written error message
<arpad2> in addition after the new install the grub didnt find the new distro
<arpad2> so basically ‎only live cd works
<arpad2> disc check from live cd didnt gave error messages
<Sysi> you didn't install grub when installing new xubuntu? It should be installed to MBR by default
<Sysi> you first should probably try reinstalling grub
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<arpad2> I only did what I was instructed from the live cd
<arpad2> and I chose to install the new distro along side the old one
<arpad2> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<truefx> hi
<truefx> video and sount plays frame by frame in xubuntu  why ?
<truefx> no matter which player i try
<truefx> anyone here ?
<Timewarper>  I installed the nvidia driver and now all compositing effects are disabled
<knome> ò.o
<Timewarper> i want to blacklist nouveau cause i use nvidia. The best way to do that is to add a nouveau.modeset=0 kernel option at grub or use my_blacklist file?
<Sysi> both
<TImewarper> how can i disable nvidia splash screen?
<TheSheep> TImewarper: for the nvidia's proprietary drivers?
<TImewarper> yes
<TheSheep> TImewarper: I suppose that's a question for the nvidia support :/
<TImewarper> TheSheep, how can i make the clock then show 24h
<TImewarper> not 12
<TheSheep> TImewarper: which one, the one in the panel?
<TheSheep> TImewarper: right-click on it, select "preferences" and then select the format you want
<TheSheep> TImewarper: it seems that you can include an option in your xorg.conf that prevents nvidia drivers from displaying the splash
<TImewarper> TheSheep, i fixed the splash
<TImewarper> still i cant find how to make the clock 24h
<TImewarper> remove pm
<TImewarper> i dont find any option to change the type of time
<TheSheep> TImewarper: right click on the clock, your will get a menu that says "clock" on top and then has "Properties", "Move", "Remove" and "Panel" in it
<TheSheep> got that?
<TheSheep> then click on "Properties", you will get a dialog with the clock and tooltip formats
<TImewarper> k
<Shiupelis> Hello, I'm new in Xubuntu and IRC.
<baizon> hello Shiupelis
<Michi74390> hi
<Shiupelis> I was wondering that IRC is not usable anymore :D
<Shiupelis> But I see, that I made a misstake :D
<Michi74390> i'm having problems with xfce4-notifyd. all of my notifications are surrounded by a black box. switching on compositing fixes the problem but then i get tearing when watching videos in vlc. also it worked without compositing earlier.
<Michi74390> can anyone help me with this?
<Shiupelis> While I'm istalling any kind of software of Ubuntu center, I get a blank window titled "Debcof". This is normal?
<Michi74390> yes
<Shiupelis> Thanks for the answer :)
<Michi74390> np
<Shiupelis> What command(I want to set shortcut for keyboard) should be to change keyboard layout ?
<CiPi> Is there a program in Xubuntu to search in the whole PC?
<CiPi> A search program something?
<TheSheep> CiPi: catfish
<baizon> catfish
<baizon> or for example synaptic for searching packages
<TheSheep> it could be renamed to catfish search or something...
<baizon> it will be
<baizon> in xfce 4.10
<Shiupelis> How to set shortcut to change keyboard layout ?
<baizon> then ALT+F2 will do that
<Michi74390> doesn't ansone have an idea about my notification problem?
<CiPi> Thnaks bro. Got it.
<baizon> no sorry im using the unity indicator
<Michi74390> :(
<baizon> Shiupelis: http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/panel-plugins/xfce4-xkb-plugin
<baizon> does that help?
<holstein> Shiupelis: you want to hit a key on the keyboard that toggles between a few keyboard layouts? you want a shortcut key to the keyboard layout menu?
<Shiupelis> Thanks bro's. Fixed :)
<Shiupelis> I installed xkb plugin, added to my panel, and set up keyboard shortcut :)
<baizon> np
<GridCube> good evening people
<baizon> hello
<Shiupelis> Hi
<starn> hello, i need to copy 20gb from linux partition to a ntfs 2tb external hard drive.. i can copy for the external and everything else but it won't let me copy to it.. thunar ran under admin shows it with a lock pad.. how would i go about copying these files over??
<starn> also the files are in .wine/drive_c/program files/ area.
<Michi74390> have you tried sudo cp -r ~/.wine/drive_c/ ... ?
<starn> let me try that asap
<coolmag> hey... i'm new to linux stuffs... i insallted xubuntu on an old computer with ~512MB RAM and it runs, but rather slowly
<coolmag> Is there anyway I could speed it up?
<starn> Michi74390: i dunno if it's working or not... i'll let ya know when i do though..
<Michi74390> alright ;)
<starn> so far it's just showing > []   basically how it looks..
<Michi74390> k
<starn> how long do you think i should wait i got 1gb ram 2.1ghz dual core... and the folder was 36gb....
<Michi74390> starn: external drive?
<starn> Michi74390: yes.. i think fastest i've seen it go was 16mbps...
<Michi74390> i think my usb 2.0 drive takes like 10 - 15 minutes for that much data
<Michi74390> not wuite sure though
<Michi74390> *quite
<Michi74390> coolmag: are you talking about boot time?
<Michi74390> or application start up time?
<coolmag> Michi74390: Like when I click the little mouseface in the upper left corner it takes about 5 seconds to respond
<coolmag> also would using LTS be any better
<coolmag> oh well startup is also kinda slow
<starn> Michi74390: i don't think it is doing anything.. the folder is not getting bigger...
<Michi74390> starn: but there was no error output?
<starn> yea no work.. i cancled and tried a much smaller file..
<starn> says Read-only file system :\
<starn> Michi74390: i think it automatically mounts the drive on boot... and i don't remember how i did this.. lol
<coolmag> oh um and now nothing is responding
<coolmag> is there liek a key sequence to press to get something happening
<Michi74390> you can switch to a terminal
<Michi74390> alt+ctrl+f1
<Michi74390> then start top
<Michi74390> sudo top
<Michi74390> that's a task manager
<Michi74390> you can kill processes with k and then pid
<coolmag> erg i forgot my login ><
<starn> Michi74390: i got it working.. i unmounted the drive unplugged and it automatically mounted... i think it automatically mounts on bootup as a read only drive...
<starn> Michi74390: btw i had to manually unmount for it never shows the lil unmount button or options for it..
<Michi74390> maybe have a look at your /etc/fstab
<starn> Michi74390: it's in there and i assume -ro is read-only so i assume i change it to o??
<Michi74390> rw for read/write
<starn> ok this is how it looks right now before editing /dev/sdg1                                  /media/HD-LBU2  ntfs  nls=iso8859-1,ro,umask=000  0  0
<coolmag> is Xubuntu LTS better than the latest version?
<Michi74390> coolmag: i've only used the latest version so i can't tell you anything about the lts
<Michi74390> but you could try something like puppy linux or lubuntu as well
<starn> same here.. plus factor i've only started using xubuntu after ubuntu went over to uninty..
<coolmag> Lubuntu? what's that?
<starn> haha i liked puppy linux i had it on a machine i had [still have] from 1995.
<Michi74390> ^^
<Michi74390> lubuntu is based on ubuntu and using lxde
<Michi74390> a little leaner than xfce
<Michi74390> but xfce has little more comfort
<coolmag> hm does it have the Ubuntu Software Center?
<starn> Michi74390: think i should put lubuntu on my 98?? lol use it as a small server? XD
<Michi74390> you could put damn small linux or puppy linux on there ;)
<Michi74390> or arch without x
<Michi74390> who needs a gui? ;)
<coolmag> i  hav ~512MB RAM on the machine doesn't it seem that Xubuntu should run well? :|
<Michi74390> actually i think it should
<Michi74390> what is the other hardware?
<starn> haha anyways Michi74390 thanks for the help.. i actually probably would've thought ot unmount and all that fancy stuff and fstab i surely would've never touched with out your suggestion. maybe now i won't run into the issue of not being able to copy my files over :)
<starn> doesn't xubuntu say it can run on 256mb of ram?
<Michi74390> starn: no problem ;)
<coolmag> Michi74390: I have no idea x.x it's a dell dimensino 4600
<coolmag> 9 yrs old and makes rly loud noises randomly
<Michi74390> sorry i have to go now
<coolmag> bai bai
<Michi74390> bye
<starn> ok Michi74390 later mate.
<holstein> good thing is, these are all easy to check out live
<holstein> assuming you have the bandwidth... if you can tolerate the desktop from a LIVE cd, then it'll likely be just fine installed
<coolmag> starn: can you fix by xubuntu T_T
<coolmag> holstein: It ran fine with the LIVE CD
<starn> coolmag: i am unsure.. from what i understand you have a Pentium 4.. at either 2.4 2.6 2.8 3.0ghz internally and lowest 800mhz externally..
<coolmag> does that mean i need to use lubuntu starn  T_T
<starn> and i don't know the specs for xubuntu just know it stated 256ram it could run but suggested 512.
<xubuntunoob> Hi, I'm having trouble finding some of the things listed in the documentation.  In the system section of the applications menu there isnt any Network tools or Services option.  Does anyone know where I should look for them?
<starn> it probably wouldn't hurt to try lubuntu..
<coolmag> ya and I have 512MB
<coolmag> :(
<starn> holstein: do you think xubuntu would run smooth with dell dimension 4600?
<holstein> starn: i would try it live and see... lubuntu should be fine there though
<starn> holstein: alright i am asking for coolmag.. so yeah coolmag i would try lubuntu
<holstein> ive used 10.04 on 512 of ram without issue
<holstein> thats just normal buntu... xubntu runs fine there as well... i have lubuntu 11.10 installed on that machine now for testing purposes
<holstein> works fine
<holstein> i wouldnt edit video on it
<xubuntunoob> I'm running xubuntu 10.10, but the documentation that came with it is 9.10.  Could someone please point me towards the 10.10 documentation?  I can't seem to find it on the xubuntu website.
<holstein> maybe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/MaverickMeerkat/Final xubuntunoob
<xubuntunoob> Thank you
<starn> well i got 20 minutes before i am done copying files and my music is lagging so i am gonna lay down.. i'll be back later to try to help or i might have questions haha
<starn> later everyone.
<xubuntunoob> Ok, the documentation says to "Press Applications → System → Network Tools".  Yet when I go to systems there is no Network Tools option.  Could someone please tell where I should look for it?
<coolmag> holstein: wuts the diff between lubuntu and xubuntu
<holstein> coolmag: lubuntu uses LXDE, and xubuntu uses XFCE, as well as some package choices that are made...
<holstein> xubuntunoob: what are you trying to do?
<coolmag> holstein: does Lubuntu have that ubuntu download manager thing
<holstein> coolmag: lubuntu uses the same repos as ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu
<coolmag> holstein: Also do you think if I use LTS instead of 11 it will run better?
<holstein> it has access to whatever pacakges you would like to use
<holstein> coolmag: better is a matter of opinion
<coolmag> i mean will it run better on my computer that isn't running 11 well
<xubuntunoob> holstein: I'm trying to create a samba share that I can access with a windows machine.  Its not working, and I'm trying to follow the troubleshooting advice in the documentation.
<holstein> will it be more stable? possibly... will it be as current? no... really just depends on what you want
<holstein> xubuntunoob: samba is a pain... i typically just make an SSH share, and connect with filezilla, or something like http://www.swish-sftp.org/ from the windows box
<holstein> i set samba up once just to say i could, but dont expect to read a document, and just get it running in 4 or 5 minutes
<holstein> its *not* trivial
<holstein> xubuntunoob: for me, it was all about troubleshooting permissions
<xubuntunoob> holstein, I've gotten samba working before on linux mint so that's why I chose it, but I'm not married to it by any means.
<xubuntunoob> I don't suppose you know where I could find a nice simple guide on setting up a SSH share?
<holstein> xubuntunoob: it will be just the same as on mint
<holstein> and you *should* have access to whatever pacakges you used in mint, unless they have something special they have written, which could also be added with a PPA (i assume)
<holstein> xubuntunoob: i run... sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<xubuntunoob> Ok, I'll try playing with samba some more.  But if that doesn't work I'll try the SSH share.  I appreciate the help!
<holstein> the ssh share will 'just work', but if you have a guide you used for mint/samba, feel free to share, and im sure someone can help you do the same in *buntu
<xubuntunoob> heh, of course now the mint forums are down :/
<coolmag> holstein: Do you think I should try Lubuntu or Xubuntu LTS next?
<holstein> coolmag: i mean, if you have bandwidth and CD's, it literally cant hurt to try whatever LIVE
<coolmag> holstein: Haha xD I do, but not too many CDs :) so if one works i would just stick with that, is there one that you suggest I burn first?
<coolmag> LTS or Lubuntu
<holstein> coolmag: you can use USB sticks to make bootable USB images
<coolmag> OHHHH
<coolmag> um
<coolmag> can my 9 yr old computer boot from USB>
<holstein> if the machine doesnt boot USB, you can use http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html ...the las CD you need to ever burn :)
<coolmag> ahhh
<coolmag> gr8
<coolmag> ty
<coolmag> Xubuntu's installer thingy is all BOXES?
<coolmag> I ran the Xubuntu installer thingy from the disc, and where there was supposed to be words everything was boxes
<holstein> coolmag: i would confirm the install media, and the downloaded iso
<coolmag> yeah i'm running the "check disk for defects" thing
<coolmag> the live cd thing worked
<holstein> coolmag: do your best to be precise
<coolmag> are you supposed to burn the iso at a certain speed
<holstein> the 'thing' really is not all that helpful
<holstein> the live installer?
<holstein> or you chose 'install' when it was booting?
<coolmag> um the test xubuntu option
<coolmag> i was able to run it from the CD
<coolmag> but then when I tried to install I got the boxes
<holstein> coolmag: at that point, you can likely take a screen shot
<coolmag> the installation dialog?
<holstein> of whatever the issue is... you can take a screenshot if you are in the live environment
<holstein> you can also reboot, and choose 'install' from the main menu
<coolmag> the problem is when i choose install
<coolmag> http://cdn.cbsi.com.au/story_media/339295397/550/xubuntu_1-550x411.jpg
<coolmag> so when i click the second one
<coolmag> there's a long loading screen, and then where words should be I see boxes
<coolmag> it looks like a font problem... I chose English
<holstein> coolmag: OK.. so when you choose "try xubuntu without.."
<coolmag> oh and the disc checking tool thing didn't report any defects
<holstein> in there, you can find the installer as well
<coolmag> that is fine.
<coolmag> OH!
<coolmag> Run it from there?
<holstein> the installer, yes
<coolmag> Ok. where is the installer in there? i didn't see it earlier
<holstein> should be in the menu
<holstein> i dont have a live CD open here at the moment
<coolmag> oh
<coolmag> now it says
<holstein> it?
<coolmag> "Installation failed." The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again."
<holstein> the installer? the one from the main menu? or the one fromthe live CD?
<coolmag> the installer from the live CD said that
<holstein> coolmag: from that main menu, there are options... personally, i would test that hard drive
<holstein> i think you said it was 'making noise'
<holstein> not buntu will magically repair broken hardware :/
<holstein> not yet anyways
<coolmag> ok I'm in the live xubuntu environment
<coolmag> um and it says
<coolmag> "Crash report detected"
<coolmag> and something about an application crashing but it dissapeared
<holstein> coolmag: right... im proposing the noises you hear are the drive failing, and the crash is from that as well
<coolmag> o.o
<coolmag> ok I see the Insall Xubuntu icon on the desktop
<coolmag> i tried to run it but nothing happened.
<holstein> coolmag: if you had a fail, and you are still working in that environment, i would expect that
<holstein> coolmag: you should find 'disk utility' in the menu
<coolmag> in what menu?
<coolmag> under System?
<coolmag> i don't see it
<holstein> i find it under 'settings'
<holstein> that would be my next step... test the hardware
<coolmag> Under settings, i have settings manager, removable drives and media..., scim input method setup, screensaver, settings editor
<coolmag> that's it.
<holstein> not sure where it is in your version
<holstein> you can install it
<holstein> or, get a live CD that has better diagnostic tools
<holstein> you have a live 11.10 right?
<holstein> thats where i find it
<coolmag> um
<coolmag> 10.04.3
<holstein> right, so you can install the disk utility.. reboot using an 11.10 cd, or DL something more appropriate like http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<TVasEyes> hi
<TVasEyes> question regarding mount.cifs, using same command as on slackware box to mount NAS, getting error 13, any thoughts
<kirill> hello there
<kirill> mb sombdy can help me
<Pici> TVasEyes: If you're on a slackware box, then the ##slackware folks would be the ones to talk to. Of course, if I misunderstood your question, then please proceed here.
<kirill> i update my xubuntu via update manager and now my sopcast tv-maxe failure - segmentation error
<kirill> in python tvmaxe.py
<TVasEyes> Pici: no, am on xubuntu 11.10
<TVasEyes> Pici: am new to xubuntu
<Pici> TVasEyes: What command are you using then?
<TVasEyes> Pici: mount.cifs //server/share /mnt -o guest
<TVasEyes> Pici: works fine on slackware
<TVasEyes> Pici: on xubuntu command results in: mount error(13): Permission denied
<Pici> TVasEyes: are you running that with sudo?
<TVasEyes> Pici: no, ran command as root
<Pici> TVasEyes: You're root on xubuntu? or on slackware?
<TVasEyes> Pici: now on xubuntu
<TVasEyes> Pici: sorry, root on both (when mounting/unmounting the NAS)
<neandr> Anyone having info how to upgrade Thunderbird to vers.8.0?
<Pici> TVasEyes: try using: -o guest,sec=none
<TVasEyes> Pici: sec for security?  is what guest does.
<TVasEyes> Pici: tried, same result.
<Pici> TVasEyes: I'm not sure what to suggest then, sorry.
<TVasEyes> Pici: sigh.. thanks.  (seems I won't be listening to my mp3's tonight)
<Lectus> is there any Linux application to watch TV online?
<TVasEyes> Lectus: see http://www.ubuntugeek.com/zattoo-watch-online-tv-for-free.html (not tried it myself)
<luchin> hello everybody
<luchin> i have a problem with mi usb live xubuntu
<luchin> when it starting to loading the system
<luchin> this message
<luchin> appeared
<luchin> [9.017953] [<c1533b7e>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<luchin> and others similar
<luchin> i supossed
<luchin> the problem is mi nvidia
<luchin> in the boot
<luchin> someone could help me?
<starn> help you with what luchin ?
<luchin> i have a problem with mi usb live xubuntu
<luchin> when it starting to loading the system
<luchin> this message
<luchin> appeared
<luchin> [9.017953] [<c1533b7e>] ? kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<starn> um i am not really sure how to fix that.. some people have reported the kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10 part and said it didn't work on their netbooks but those was reports for ubuntu but they also stated using alternate install cd worked.. so you may want to search it up your self?? i am at a completely lost on how to help you.. thats kinda to advanced,
<starn> now watch someone explain how its simple ..
<luchin> i finally start
<luchin> xubuntu
<luchin> yeah
<starn> it's working?
<luchin> yeah
<luchin> the trick
<luchin> is put ACPI=off
<luchin> in the option of startup
<luchin> bye
<starn> congratulations. i am happy you figured it out..
<starn> sudo reboot
<starn> opps
#xubuntu 2011-11-27
<coolmag> Hey there... I've gotten Xubuntu LTS installed and all, but sound is not working.
<coolmag> Sound worked with Xubuntu 11, but not with LTS.
<holstein> coolmag: why not install 11.10 then?
<holstein> assuming nothing.. make sure all the cables are plugged in, or whatever... headphones... *doublecheck*
<holstein> then, open a terminal, and run
<holstein> aplay -l
<coolmag> aplay: invalid option -- '1'
<holstein> you can paste that here http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<coolmag> Try 'aplay --help' for more informatio.n
<coolmag> um
<coolmag> oh
<coolmag> l?
<coolmag> oooops
<holstein> coolmag: you can literally copy and paste that in if you'd like
<coolmag> here?
<coolmag> or in the pastie
<holstein> do you have anything there?
<coolmag> yes
<coolmag> some intel stuff
<holstein> cool
<holstein> coolmag: open up an terminal and run alsamixer
<holstein> coolmag2: ^
<coolmag2> yeah this is me from the computer
<coolmag2> without sound so um i ran it
<coolmag2> i see the card: intel ICH5
<coolmag2> and a lot of colors
<coolmag2> a lot of red and one without red
<coolmag> what do I do with it?
<holstein> dont trust any labels... you should also just search for updates, and apply them
<coolmag> ?
<coolmag> oh
<holstein> sometimes a fix can come in with that
<coolmag> how do I do that?
<holstein> coolmag: synaptic... software center... sudo apt-get update then upgrade... whatever you do
<coolmag> also, i was following ubuntu's sound troubleshooting guide, and it said to "install the sound modules" and when I tried the comand to install the sound modules I got an error about not being able to find the package
<coolmag> or something
<coolmag> holstein: I don't think there are any updates
<holstein> coolmag: well, you might need to un-fix whatever you did there
<coolmag> ?
<holstein> im assuming fresh install
<coolmag> unfix what
<coolmag> wut T_T
<coolmag> Should I hear sound when I use the live CD?
<holstein> coolmag: what ever commands you copied and pasted in, and added/broke whatever
<holstein> coolmag: it would be nice to hear sound from the live CD
<coolmag> Should I be able to?
<holstein> if it works with 11.10, and you are new-ish to linux, just install that
<holstein> coolmag: yes, you should
<holstein> assuming you have support for linux with your hardware
<coolmag> 11.10 runs really horribly though but it seems 10 runs fine
<holstein> you installed 11.10? and upgraded?
<coolmag> holstein: i ran 11.10 with wubi
<coolmag> and it was horrific
<coolmag> omfg
<coolmag> IT WORKS
<coolmag> FINALLY
<coolmag> i dunno what i did.
<GridCube> wow the update manager and the ubuntu software center are working like crap
<GridCube> i can not update, i can not open the software center, i can not unlock the /var/lib/apt/list/lock and related folders because the update manager has it, i can not kill the update manager, it asks for my password, when in theory it shouldnt ask because of the new "idea" of no passworded updates
<zenrox> GridCube, try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/list/lock
<zenrox> then reboot
<GridCube> i actually got the update manager to start working forcing it thru sudo and killing most of other process
<zenrox> ok
<GridCube> and it installed an update of the software center and the update manager
<GridCube> so
<zenrox> i had a similer prob when i was upgrading wife's lappy
<GridCube> rebooting becuase of new kernel
<GridCube> brb
<zenrox> ok
<GridCube> well
<GridCube> nothing broke this time
<GridCube> :D thats good
<GridCube> but the software center still refuses to work
<GridCube> oh, well, again it was it just taking a huge lot of time to boot
<LiquidBlues> Just did a fresh install of Xubuntu 11.10 and on my first start I get "error: out of disk"
<LiquidBlues> And a grub rescue prompt.
<LiquidBlues> Of course, Google has 1,000 solutions for it, but not really clear on which one works.
<GridCube> LiquidBlues, you can try a reinstall? and make sure you install grub?
<GridCube> also you could try to change the disk ports, like move it from sata port 1 to sata port 2
<TVasEyes> hi
<TVasEyes> (still) need help resolving mount.cifs issue, getting error 13 in spite of having tried pretty much everything.
<TVasEyes> anyone there to help?
<holstein> TVasEyes: sure.. there are people here
<holstein> were you here earlier? you want to elaborate?
<TVasEyes> holstein: yes, tried earlier
<TVasEyes> holstein: command is mount.cifs //server/share /mountpoint -o guest
<TVasEyes> holstein: have tried with credentials too, no difference
<xubuntu720> good morning
<LiquidBlues> GridCube:  The standard 32bit install doesn't include grub?
<GridCube> LiquidBlues, yes it should
<GridCube> LiquidBlues, apparently that kind of problem comes from a wrong or weird partition table
<LiquidBlues> And, it's a laptop, switching SATA isn't an option.
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> so try to clean the partitions
<GridCube> leave just 3
<LiquidBlues> 3?  I had 2.  The main one and a swap.
<GridCube> one for / one for /home and the swap
<LiquidBlues> It's only a 30gb drive.
<GridCube> you just need 10gb for /
<GridCube> or less
<LiquidBlues> Okay.
<LiquidBlues> 10 10 10?
<GridCube> and having a separated /home is always good
<GridCube> no having 2gb of swap is more than enough
<GridCube> 10 28 2
<GridCube> 10 18 2
<LiquidBlues> Alright.  Will give it a whirl.
<GridCube> :P
<LiquidBlues> Yeah, I got your meaning.  :)
<GridCube> but in any case see if yo have another port to move the disk
<GridCube> that could help
<LiquidBlues> Old laptop.
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> i had old laptos with 2 ide ports
<LiquidBlues> I actually have 6 of them and putting Xubuntu on them so I can give them to some families without computers.
<LiquidBlues> So, need to find something that consistently works.
<LiquidBlues> Hopefully, you nailed it.
<GridCube> oh if its really old
<GridCube> you should lubuntu them
<LiquidBlues> P4 that ran Windows 2000 Pro.
<GridCube> its faster and part of the  *buntu family
<LiquidBlues> You think Lubuntu?
<GridCube> i would go for it if i had low specs to work with
<Unit193> I run P4 with Xubuntu 11.04, but it has 2G ram
<GridCube> but xubuntu can do that :)
<LiquidBlues> Yeah, the ram's definitely not there.
<GridCube> well 4gb for swap :P
<LiquidBlues> okee
<LiquidBlues> I'll try it.  If it fucks up, I'll go down to Lubuntu.
<GridCube> i gave my netbook 6gb of swap and it has 2gb or ram by iteslf :P
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> good luck
<LiquidBlues> Thanks for the guidance.
<Unit193> LiquidBlues: Mind keeping this a little more family friendly?
<LiquidBlues> You got it.
<Unit193> Thanks :D
<GridCube> again the problem seems to come from faulty partition tables so check that :)
<LiquidBlues> Well, I wiped all the partitions and started from scratch.
<GridCube> :)
<marticag> Hi, Iǘe just installed Xubuntu 11.10. I'm trying to connect to my skype account using skype 2.1 (beta). The software hangs
<marticag> Any idea?
<well_laid_lawn> marticag: try starting it from a terminal to see if there is an error message
<marticag> Hi. It started working. Thank you for your help.
<well_laid_lawn> heh np :)
<w30> What cpu should I buy for my xubuntu desktop computer if money was no problem? What should I get if it was a problem?
<zenrox> get an amd eather way
<zenrox> dual core at least
<well_laid_lawn> I prefer intel with onboard video
<w30> I use Nvidia graphic cards because I can get them configured for Linux and 3d but in the past bought AMD cpu's for price.
<w30> well_laid_lawn, does intel on board support 3d and compiz or Unity?
<well_laid_lawn> I can do compiz
<well_laid_lawn> the intel graphics are ok - no 3d gaing tho
<w30> well_laid_lawn, I like to watch the cube go around in circles.
<well_laid_lawn> but they are reliable
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<w30> well_laid_lawn, I like the idea of onboard consolidation though.
<well_laid_lawn> w30: for me it's about what is the most reliable
<w30> well_laid_lawn, right now I am scared of my old box; when my dog wags her tail against the box it goes dark and won't reboot utill I slap it with my palm.
<w30> well_laid_lawn,  that's not reliable actually.
<well_laid_lawn> w30: pull it apart and give it a clean then :)
<w30> well_laid_lawn, I do that often *sigh* even with air blaster bombs
<well_laid_lawn> I had a pentium3 that sometimes wouldn't boot until I reseated the memory
<w30> well_laid_lawn, a good thing to do is reseat memory sticks and all cards if hardware is gliching.
<w30> well_laid_lawn, tv tuner cleaner was a good product to clean connections but I can't find it any more.
<w30> no more physical tv tuners are left .
 * w30 wanders off to read cpu benchmark tests (like a rabbit looking at a locomotive going by).
<popsch> I use multiple workspaces. When chrome creates a popup window, it always moves the window to which the popup belongs to the current workspace. Is there some tweak to prevent this? It always happens when using google calendar and an appointment comes up.
<Sysi> popsch: check window manager tweaks
<stefcho> Hi there! I'm a new user and im installing Xubuntu right now. So my question is how long will it take Xubuntu to install? It's been like 30 min after it started. I choosed the "Delete Windows and replace it with Xubuntu" installation thanks!
<stefcho> Anyone online?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> hi
<baizon> what pc do you got?
<stefcho> windows xp OS my pc is delux
<stefcho> 600mb ram 1.5 ghz processor 128 vid memory
<baizon> my xubuntu needs 15min
<baizon> and i got a c2d 2GHz
<stefcho> it says its recodnizing the file systems or something like that
<stefcho> and its full but it doesnt show up a button finish
<stefcho> or close
<stefcho> the bar is full [100%]
<baizon> ok
<baizon> alt+tab?
<baizon> there should be a restart window
<baizon> if not
<baizon> press ctrl+alt+f2
<baizon> and reboot manually
<stefcho_> im sorry can you repeat what you said after ctrl alt f
<stefcho_> *f2
<stefcho_> a console got out and i couldnt see what youre saying :/
<stefcho_> baizon??
<stefcho_> baizoon ? dude?
<baizon> yes
<baizon> yes
<baizon> so a console is there
<stefcho_> can u repeat what you said after ctrl alt f2
<baizon> login?
<baizon> or a shell?
<stefcho_> what do i write in the console
<baizon> sudo reboot
<stefcho_> my account and password?
<stefcho_> i write sudo reboot and then?
<baizon> are you in the installation mode?
<stefcho_> the installation will start all over :/
<baizon> or "try xubuntu without installation"
<stefcho_> i installed it with wubi
<stefcho_> and then i logged into xubuntu
<stefcho_> and clicked install xubuntu
<baizon> ok
<stefcho_> i didnt burn it to a CD
<baizon> so open the termial log in
<stefcho_> but wont the installation start over when i write sudo reboot?
<baizon> if it is done not
<baizon> it should boot xubuntu
<stefcho_> aha
<stefcho_> ok thanks man
<stefcho_> btw
<baizon> np
<stefcho_> can i install skype on xubuntu 11.10
<stefcho_> ?
<stefcho_> skype 2.2 for ubuntu 10.04
<stefcho_> thats the latest version
<baizon> yes you can install it
<baizon> just open the software center
<baizon> and install it from there
<stefcho_> okkk
<stefcho_> well hope this works [the reboot command]
<stefcho_> bye now!
<TImewarper> where can i get the shred utility from?
<CaptainKnots> guten tag
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> he didnt came back so i think it doesnt work :>
<oso__> no change one only icon
<oso__> change a single icon
<denco> Hi, can I ask, what do I have to install in Xubuntu 11.10 to make HDMI sound working? On Ubuntu I just change the output to HDMI card and everything works. Thanks
<Sysi> denco: pavucontrol
<denco> Sysi, thanks
<casa_> hello, need some help please, i have issues printing with oneiric, this is the example
<casa_> Con demasiada frecuencia se suele equiparar cocina rápida  --->>> con demas´ada ´´e´´ en´´a se s´e´e eq´´pa´a ...
<casa_> printing from browser works, converting to pdf too, only fails from writer
<casa_> thanks
<casa_> so: xubuntu oneiric 64 bits
<anon237865675> hi, how do i change the "mouse scroll line" in xubuntu? say it's too fast now, i wanna it to be one scroll, one line. Thanks
<CiPi> http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2011112700241OSUB We have luck with the Xfce. :)
<Mp5shooter> :D
<Mp5shooter> I hate unity
<Sysi> better than old gnome but not as good as new gnome
<knome> guys, have the non-support conversations (incl. unity) at #xubuntu-offtopic
<CaptainKnots> so, I solved my netbook OS dilemma
<xubuntu497> hey
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. is it possible to use an ubuntu mirror in xubuntu?
<Sysi> yes
<knome> the repositories are the same
<ruslan_osmanov> just put the same /etc/apt/sources.list there?
<xubuntu497> why did my ubuntu quit letting me switch work spaces, move windows, the menu bar don't sow on any apps I have to close folders and programs with the file button and go to quit with the down arrow because when I move the mouse over the menu to menu goes away
<xubuntu497> show*
<Sysi> xfwm4 --replace and then rm -rf ~./cache/sessions
<xubuntu497> my mouse dissapears on start up too and shows up like a x i'm using the latest version on xubuntu
<xubuntu497> sysi who was that for
<Sysi> you
<Sysi> to last line if there's no hilight
<xubuntu497> why exactly did my system do that
<Sysi> error happened
<ruslan_osmanov> last question, guys. Generally I want a "lightweight version" of ubuntu without the new 3d effects, for office. Should xubuntu be the right choice then?
<xubuntu497> xubuntu is amazing @ ruslan
<Sysi> lubuntu is conservative too, but should be
<xubuntu497> well i will keep that in a text file for next time I'm trying to repair my installation with my usb drive right now its still installing... how do I get my my old files
<ruslan_osmanov> xubuntu497, Sysi, knome, thanks
<knome> np
<xubuntu497> well i will keep that in a text file for next time I'm trying to repair my installation with my usb drive right now its still installing... how do I get my my old files
<xubuntu497> i didn't reinstall it just repaired it???
<xubuntu497> this IRC ain't safe exposing peoples IP address like that yall should fix that for real by the way
<knome> can't really be fixed, but nobody cares about the IP's anyway
<knome> if your pc is secured with firewalls as it should, no reason to specifically hide the IP
<xubuntu497> you would be suprised lol but whats a good firewall to use with xubuntu
<knome> also, you *can* get a "cloak" like "unaffiliated/yournick" if you want, but you'll have to ask for it
<xubuntu497> I just switched like a week ago from windows
<Sysi> firewalls aren't really needed, if you don't have anything listening to open ports what could happen, used ports would need to be open anyway
<knome> firestarter is a good software firewall
<Sysi> linux systems have inbuilt firewall, you can configure it with firestarter or gufw
<knome> yup
<knome> i like firestarter
<knome> can't remember when i last used it though
<xubuntu497> k I'll brb i think this installation froze up its not doing anything anymore
<knome> hardware firewalls ftw
<xubuntu497> whats a hardware firewall while i'm here
<xubuntu497> lol
<knome> a device that acts as a firewall
<knome> like a router with firewall-capabilities
<knome> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firewall_(computing)
<TVasEyes> hi
<MiChael> okay i'm finally back
<Guest79194> I tried to repair the installation and it froze thus giving me alot of problems
<Guest79194> I accidently went to install as OEM and didn't mean to now everytime I try to install it goes into OEM mode and I don't want that I pressed f4 and normal is selected not OEM
<Guest79194> how can I fix that
<Guest79194> I'm booted from the drive now... In normal mode but If i click install Xubuntu it goes into OEM installation I don't wanna alose any data
<Guest79194> anybody there
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: back up yr home direcotry & re-install?
<Guest79194> whats the easiest way I'm new to ubuntu...
<Guest79194> I used windows factory back up software
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: if you've only one or two users and not too much data
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: use tar or zip programs to create archive(s) from user directories
<Guest79194> 1 user and mostly pics and video but not much I've been using Kubuntu for about 2 weeks tops
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: so, for example: cd /home ; tar cxvf mydata.tgz userdir
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: then copy the archive to a memory stick
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: when you re-install place /home on a separate partition -- reduces problems
<TVasEyes> after re-install restore from archive
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: shouldn't take too long.
<Guest79194> an error occurred adding files to the archive permission denied
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: you may have to do this as root or sudo since normal user hasn't permission to create files in /home
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: are you comfortable with the outline?
<Guest79194> sudo cd /860eaf7a-120d-4f16-ae9d-191a2c5322b7/home/michael ; tar cxvf mydata.zip userdir
<Guest79194> like that?
<Guest79194> or replace userdir with desktop
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: almost, switches to tar -> cvzf (x is for extract, sorry)
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: no, /home/michael, Desktop is only one directory in yr user's home
<Guest79194> sudo cd /860eaf7a-120d-4f16-ae9d-191a2c5322b7/home/michael ; tar cvzf mydata.zip userdir
<Guest79194> where will that put the files
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: archive in the current working directory
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: if you need to use tar cvzf /tmp/mydata ....
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: .zip is extension for gzip/gunzip progs, .tgz or .tar.gz  when using tar with z switch (compress)
<Guest79194> sudo: cd: command not found tar: userdir: Cannot stat: No such file or directory tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: ok, from the beginning, can you log in as root?
<Guest79194> I'm running off of the pen drive right now
<Guest79194> its a usb HDD
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: so, no h/disk install?
<Guest79194> its installed on the hard drive i'm trying to get the files from it just wont boot up
<Guest79194> i tried repairing the installation and it froze up and want boot up since then
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: if you've booted from usb and want data from internal h/disk, need to mount the respective partition before doing the data retrieval stuff.
<Guest79194> it was booting up before I just couldn't do much so I figured if I repaired it it might be fine and it froze so i powered off and screwed it up
<mongy> is there a mixer app like the one in ubuntu where I can choose which apps are muted?  I am using pulseaudio.
<m1chael> i made an xubuntu cd, which i'll using for LiveCD purposes.. is it possible to join a windows network?
<Guest79194> yes u can join a windows network
<m1chael> with a live cd?
<Guest79194> not positive...
<Guest79194> the drive in the comp is mounted and the drive i'm running off of would have to be mounted
<Guest79194> if I right click on them it says Eject
<Guest79194> mount volume is greyed out
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: the drive you're running off must be mounted already. let's take this one at the time.
<Guest79194> k
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: which partition is your data on?
<Guest79194> 490 GB Filesystem       in this directory    /860eaf7a-120d-4f16-ae9d-191a2c5322b7/home/michael
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: and that's mount and you can 'ls' it?
<Guest79194> i'm new to this lol whats that
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: 'ls' -- list directory/files
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: man ls
<Guest79194> its not in there just the data from the drive i'm running off of
<Guest79194> ls: cannot access /860eaf7a-120d-4f16-ae9d-191a2c5322b7/home/michael: No such file or directory
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: ok.  do you see an empty directory when doing 'ls /mnt' ?
<Guest79194> it didnt do anything just gave me a new line to type on
<Guest79194> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ ls /mnt ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: means it exists, if you do 'ls -a /mnt' you'll see two entries.
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: anyway, need to mount yr home directory
<Guest79194> theres a purple dot the   a space  and 2 purple dots
<Guest79194> .    ..
<Guest79194> like that
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: yes, now: mount -t auto /860eaf7a-120d-4f16-ae9d-191a2c5322b7/home/michael /mnt
<Guest79194> mount: only root can do that ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<Guest79194> :(
<CiPi> :)
<TVasEyes> Guest79194:yes, did ask whether you're logged in as root
<Guest79194> :huh
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: sorry, asked CAN you log in as root
<Guest79194> I don't know how it just logs me in as ubuntu
<CiPi> Guest79194, sudo passwd root - set pasword to root than - su - and enter the the password that you set it for root.
<Sysi> nonono
<Sysi> use sudo -i or -s
<CiPi> :) Crap.
<Sysi> also please mind the languge
<TVasEyes> sudo v tedious when trying to mount, rescue data, etc
<Sysi> *language
<TVasEyes> better to do as root, IMO
<CiPi> No prob. I say crap because is no problem if you change the root pass.
<CiPi> Is better to put a strong password...if you use ssh...
<CiPi> Is easy to access SSH within ssh scanners...
<TVasEyes> Guest79194 will have to re-install, strong password not useful for now
<TVasEyes> Guest79194: so, can you log in root? if not, follow CiPi post to get access, we can then get to next step.
<guy__> ok back sorry net kicked
<guy__> I got loggedf in as root
<guy__> typed mount -t auto /860eaf7a-120d-4f16-ae9d-191a2c5322b7/home/michael /mnt
<guy__> says it doesn't exist
<Sysi> TVasEyes: using root is not supported on ubuntu and that is doing basically same thing
<TVasEyes> so where did you get /860eaf7a-120d-4f16-ae9d-191a2c5322b7/home/michael from?
<guy__> I click filesystem / 490 GB Filesystem
<guy__> and thats what is shown in the dir
<TVasEyes> how about: mount -t /860eaf7a-120d-4f16-ae9d-191a2c5322b7 /mnt
<guy__> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu# mount -t auto /860eaf7a-120d-4f16-ae9d-191a2c5322b7 /mnt mount: special device /860eaf7a-120d-4f16-ae9d-191a2c5322b7 does not exist root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<CiPi> Sysi,
<CiPi> root@cip-VX6:~# whoami
<CiPi> root
<CiPi> root@cip-VX6:~# id
<CiPi> uid=0(root) gid=0(root) groups=0(root)
<CiPi> :)
<CiPi> Come on.
<TVasEyes> guy__: re clicking, you should be on a console, really.
<TVasEyes> Sysi: ubuntu discourages use of root a/c (ok with me) but all unix systems have root a/c
<Sysi> TVasEyes: and totally zero reasons to not do things as intended
<Sysi> unix also has sysv inits and that's disappearing fast from linux systems
<TVasEyes> Sysi: I don't know when you started looking into guy__'s problem but s/he needs to retrieve data before re-installing.
<TVasEyes> Sysi: doing all this from graphical ui and via sudo is (a) tedious and (b) more complicated
<Sysi> boot livecd and run "gksudo thunar", something else?
<TVasEyes> Sysi: please pass advice to guy__
<Sysi> I suppose he's reading this
<guy__> i'm running from a live HDD the installation files and on here same as USB Drive
<TVasEyes> Sysi: sorry, I'm a bit old-school and gksudo thunar etc isn't what I'd do.  guy__ asked for help but I see now that you'd be better placed to provide the advice
<Sysi> TVasEyes: basically anything that works is good
<guy__> i did gksudo thunar.... now the filesystem isn't showing up in the thunar window
<TVasEyes> Sysi: even if it means root'ing ??  :-)
<TVasEyes> guy__: my advice/way of doing would require you to use a console,
<Sysi> TVasEyes: it's not as ad on livesystem, and hey now he needs manual mounting
<guy__> I was in the console and we didn't get anywhere
<guy__> if i gksudo thunar
<guy__> then go into the media folder
<guy__> its there
<Sysi> and you can access your data? you did something on console :)
<guy__> i can access it and have been able to access it
<guy__> i'm trying to back it up
<guy__> and its not allowing me too
<guy__> :|
<TVasEyes> guy__:  where do you want to back up to? do you have another memory stick/usb device/whatever?
<guy__> an error occurred while adding files to the archive  ----- no such file or directory
<guy__> I am running off a hdd right now
<TVasEyes> guy__: and will you be reformatting that hdd when you re-install?
<guy__> and I have to HDD i have to reinstall on im going to add the files to a folder in the drive i'm using right now
<guy__> yes will be reformatting it wont let me repair
<guy__> im just using my live disk/hdd right now to fix the prob
<TVasEyes> guy__: back to the error, can you actually see/list file in /home/michael?
<guy__> yes i can and press ctrl h and all the hidden files appear too
<guy__> i can access my pics and everything
<TVasEyes> guy__: ok, then you can copy those files under /home/michael somewhere safe for the time being, archive is not needed
<TVasEyes> guy__: unless you're pressed for space
<guy__> i am pressed for space
<guy__> but i can't move the files
<guy__> access denied
<TVasEyes> guy__: the usb hdd you're running from has no room?
<guy__> i have enough but
<guy__> i have other files i gotta back up too so its gonna be real tight anyways
<guy__> everything gotta be on here before i reformat it
<TVasEyes> guy__: then you'll need zip'ing or tar.  is 'access denied'  when trying to create files on yr usb hdd?
<guy__> okay well i don't have enough space... but i try to delete files and says unable to find or create trash dir
<TVasEyes> guy__: from console you can use 'rm file ...' but there's no recovery if you delete the wrong ones.
<guy__> k
<guy__> how do i delete em from the desktop what dir is that
<TVasEyes> guy__:  /home/j<user>/Desktop
<TVasEyes> guy__: oops, /home/<user>/Desktop
<guy__> rm: cannot remove `home/Ubuntu/Desktop/Desktop.zip': No such file or directory root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<TVasEyes> guy__: what do you see when 'ls -l home/Ubuntu/Desktop'
<guy__> ls: cannot access home/ubuntu/Desktop: No such file or directory root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu#
<TVasEyes> guy__:  you used uppercase before, linux is case-sensitive
<guy__> yea i tried both ways
<TVasEyes> guy__: hm, what does 'pwd' show?
<Guy__> shows /home/ubuntu
<Guy__> brb
<TVasEyes> guy__: and 'ls -l' ? do you see Desktop listed among files/dirs?
<TVasEyes> guy__: sorry, what's brb?
<Guy__> brb is be right back lol
<Guy__> yes desktop is listed
<TVasEyes> guy__: well, then command would be 'rm Desktop/Desktop.zip'
<Guy__> what do I type for a space
<Guy__> _ ???
<TVasEyes> guy__: as in filename with space?  if yes: file\ name
<Guy__> do u know what how the most compression tar.gz  .zip   etc
<Guy__> has*
<TVasEyes> guy__: I prefer tar + gzip, though zip is cross-platform, compression probably better with gzip, or even bzip2 if you've got it (with tar use j switch instead of z)
<Guy__> think this gonna work :)
<Guy__> your great whoever u may be
<TVasEyes> guy__: fingers crossed, after archive created, check with t switch to test integrity, ie tar t(z|j)vf archive
<Guy__> huh confused again lol
<TVasEyes> guy__: which command have you decided to use to create archive?
<Guy__> tar.gz since its default went ahead and went with it
<TVasEyes> guy__: ok, after creation use tar tzvf archivename to check there aren't any errors (ie before you delete the file from disk)
<TVasEyes> guy__: oops, that's delete the files from disk
<Guy__> okay well i think i got it I'm gonna reformat I'll check back later and see if your in here and give you more thanks and let ya know if it worked if not guess i'll prob get fired lol this my pc i use for work and I have everything on it
<TVasEyes> guy__: one word of advice: create a separate partition for yr /home, makes life so much easier
<Guy__> i think we are good though everything is in the archieve
<Guy__> how do i do that thoug and how much space should i use for it
<Guy__> my HDD is 490 GB
<Guy__> it was 501 GB but i don't know what happened to the other 11 GB :(
<TVasEyes> guy__: oh, if you're the only user 20G or so should do it for /home.
<Guy__> kk thanks alot
<Guy__> i'll be back
<TVasEyes> guy__: good luck :-)
<zenrox> TVasEyes, i think i would of done 490gb for /home and about 10-15gb for /
<TVasEyes> zenrox: yeah, as long as /home is separate.
<zenrox> its what i do
<zenrox> on the same hdd
<zenrox> 20gb for /
<TVasEyes> zenrox: I keep mp3's etc on NAS, 50G for /, 20G for /home, a few G for swap and /boot, rest under /opt
<zenrox> and 200gb for /home
<zenrox> see i just combine /boot /opt in to /
<TVasEyes> zenrox: you store all your media files under /home/<user>?
<zenrox> yep
<TVasEyes> zenrox: yeah, then that's what you need.
<TVasEyes> zenrox: I've symlink'd my Music, Videos, etc directories, so need less in /home.
<zenrox> and 50gb for / is excive even with out letting /boot and /opt to recide in /
<zenrox> but i dont have a nas or ext hdd
<zenrox> and i dont use swap
<TVasEyes> zenrox: I'm lucky in that I'm not pressed for space.
<zenrox> i ant really either
<zenrox> i burn most of what i d/l
<TVasEyes> zenrox: but I do recommend a swap partition (old-school :-))
<zenrox> if you have 3gb of ram or more ant no need unless you do heavy video editing
<zenrox> or other ram intensive thangs
<TVasEyes> zenrox: or have busy db server etc
<zenrox> ya
<zenrox> but for most average users dont need swap
<Sysi> swap is nice when something explodes and eats your ram
<zenrox> Sysi, never had a prob
<Sysi> but quite arely needed for real
<zenrox> cept when i was useing a devel ver of ubuntu
<Sysi> I have root partition and one parition for data
<TVasEyes> Sysi, zenrox: modern Linux much improved
<zenrox> i have a 1gb memstick used as swap but most of the time it is removed
<TVasEyes> less need for swap, but, old habits die hard.
<Sysi> TVasEyes: more like "tons of cheap ram"
<zenrox> hehehe yep
<TVasEyes> Sysi: only got 3G on this box, 1G on another, diskspace is cheap.
<zenrox> i member when ram (first sdram) was just comming out on the market that was just outragusly expancive
<Sysi> TVasEyes: diskspace is uselessly slow, unless you're on emergency
<TVasEyes> tell me about it!  4MB cost £130 or so in 1991/2
<Sysi> I have 4GB, I'll get 8GB if I really start with virtual machines
<Sysi> I ran without swap when I had 1GB..
<zenrox> me too
<zenrox> but couldent do too much
<knome> hmmm
 * knome thinks: #xubuntu-offtopic 
<zenrox> with 3gb that i have now in my lappy  i can do vm's
<TVasEyes> zenrox: do you use virtualbox?
<zenrox> yep
<TVasEyes> nice.
<zenrox> with a custom kernel i built
<TVasEyes> same here for my slackware, am too new to (x) ubuntu to dare
<knome> TVasEyes, zenrox, Sysi... #xubuntu-offtopic please :)
<knome> let's try to keep this channel support-only as designated
<TVasEyes> knome: aye, sorry.
<knome> np
<StormStrikes> Can someone tell me if there is a list of Linux compatible Graphics cards.  A list similar to that found for like printers at openprinting.org?
<StormStrikes> I dont want to use any third party drivers if I can avoid it...
<Sysi> intel and older atis
<Sysi> 3xxx, and 4xxx now too probably
<StormStrikes> Ahhh, okay.  So ATI graphics cards dont require third party drivers?
<zenrox> but if you wanted to use 3rd party drivers nvidia and newer atis do work just fine
<Sysi> new ones do
<TVasEyes> StormStrikes: there's a 'Linux Hardware Compatibility HOWTO', should contain details.
<Sysi> zenrox: I wouldn't say that about ati
<zenrox> Sysi, my wifes ati radon works just fine
<Sysi> with propietary drivers?
<zenrox> yep
<StormStrikes> Ive got a laptop with a Nvidia Optimus card and I have not been able to get it to work.  I know the Optimus is an issue, but I would rather use something that just works out of the box
<Sysi> that can happen but with nvidia it's lot more probable
<Sysi> intel is definitely best
<zenrox> agreed
<zenrox> intels vid cards tend to work more often
<StormStrikes> Im building a Desktop computer and I want to make it run out of the box without any third party drivers.
<StormStrikes> Okay, so I will look for an Intel card.
<Sysi> nvidia is good but you need binary blob driver, old atis work, new atis may work but they can be really terrible
<StormStrikes> I dont do a lot of gaming so I dont need a lot of horsepower when it comes to the graphics card
<TVasEyes> StormStrikes: then anything VESA compatible will do
<Sysi> get nice i3/i5 rig
<StormStrikes> Awesome,  I will check for that then.
<StormStrikes> I really want to get an i7 if I can do so
<Sysi> i5 2500k is pretty good already
<StormStrikes> I have a Dell 1750 Laptop that boots in 20 seconds with xubuntu, so Im hoping I can get close to that in a desktop
<StormStrikes> Really?  So you dont think the i7 is justified?
<Sysi> get SSD if you want fast
<StormStrikes> Yeah, SSD is on the list.  I also have a couple 10k Raptor hard drives as well
<Sysi> I'm not sure if they're any use really, difference isn't that big to basic HDDs, and SSD blows them far anyway
<StormStrikes> I got the 10k really cheap from a friend so I thought it may be useful as a boot drive.  But yeah, SSD would be a much better option.
<StormStrikes> I have yet to use a TV tuner card in Linux.  Is there anything to look out for there?
<Sysi> www.linuxtv.org
<StormStrikes> Awesome.  Thank you for that link Sysi
<st3ve> hey all.  where'd the "Shared folders" program in Applications->System go?  i seem to remember this in my old 10.04 install, but it's not in 11.04?
#xubuntu 2012-11-19
<tbcr> Has anyone had trouble with the netgear wna1000m adapter?
<c2tarun> Hi friends, Application menu is not picking .desktop files from /usr/share/applications/kde4 folder. I manually have to copy files to /usr/share/applications. Why so?
<jbtn123> anyone know how to get hedgewars to work?
<jbtn123> or know hot to reload ubuntu application centre
<nencinip> Hello :)
<xubu> why is handbrake available on xubuntu 32bit, but not 64bit in the software center? i tried to install from the shell and it fail on 64bit, but works on 32bit
<koegs> xubu: handbrake-cli/gtk is available on xubuntu 12.10 64bit
<xubu> how do i install?
<koegs> sudo apt-get install handbrake-gtk
<xubu> i got an error: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Ankhwatcher> Hey there! I've brought my #Xubuntu laptop to work and it can't see the wifi.
<Ankhwatcher> I've seen this problem before with #android phones, our wifi is on European only wifi channels
<Ankhwatcher> how do I enable these in #xubuntu?
<rory> Can anyone help me with getting hibernate to work on xubuntu?
<rory> i've installed hibernate from the software centre...
<unrar> hi
<nashant> Hi. How do I start a program as root on startup, but it has to start after x11 has
<mattyh88> hey, i'm trying to install the latest xubuntu on my computer. I tried installing it with usb stick at first .. but that didn't work .. it kept loading after choosing the language (for more than 90 minutes) So I tried burning the img on a dvd and installing it that way .. but that just did the same thing .. kept showing the loading icon after choosing the language (the computer didn't freeze). Why could this be? Whenever I click "quit install
<TheSheep> mattyh88: try verifying the cd
<TheSheep> mattyh88: there is an option for that in the menu when you boot it
<nashant> TheSheep: don't suppose you could offer any hints on mine could you?
<TheSheep> nashant: is asking for the password ok?
<nashant> if I use gksudo, it asks for password. But then the program doesn't work
<nashant> after giving the correct password
<nashant> And anyway, I need to not have to use a password
<TheSheep> nashant: is it ok for that user to be able to run that command manually without password?
<TheSheep> nashant: if so, you can allow to run that command with sudo without password
<mattyh88> TheSheep: I'm not sure if that option is there .. but i'll have a look tonight when i'm home again :) .. I know the option is there with the alternate iso file
<nashant> TheSheep: Is there no way to get root to run it after X11 has started?
<TheSheep> nashant: it's tricky
<nashant> I'm not afraid of tricky
<TheSheep> too tricky for me, I mean
<nashant> Me and tricky have had a long standing, if slightly complicated, relationship
<TheSheep> I know it is possible somehow, maybe, because the X server itself starts as root, but I don't have the time and will to investigate how to do it
<TheSheep> I would look into other ways of achieving the same effect, whatever you are trying to do
<koegs> what programm needs to be run as root permanently?
<nashant> well I've tried adding my script to the lightdm.conf
<nashant> droidmote
<TheSheep> why does it need root priviledges?
<nashant> not sure, I'd have to ask the app dev, but it definitely does.
<nashant> Running as my user doesn't work
<TheSheep> any errors?
<nashant> nope
<nashant> Just doesn't work
<TheSheep> run it with strace and see what files it tries to access
<koegs> is a "server", so you can use the simple autostart and sudo with NOPASSWD option
<nashant> That sounds like what I need. Please expand a little, koegs
<koegs> user ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/truecrypt <- add this to /etc/sudoers at the end, replace user with your username and /usr/bin/truecrypt with the path to your binary
<koegs> then you can use your pgramm with sudo and you will not be asked for a passowrd
<nashant> ah
<nashant> yeah, I don't really wanna have all nopasswd
<nashant> I'll get on to the app dev again
<koegs> it will be only for one user and one command........
<unrar> brb
<aajjbb> hi
<dmart28> Hi there. Is anyone could help me with some kind of issue?
<GridCube> !ask | dmart28
<ubottu> dmart28: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dmart28> Ok, thanks. I have downloaded xubuntu iso file of version 12.10, and trying to create bootable floppy with UltraISO. But it shows error that image is not in compatible format. It seems like flash is formatted in FAT.
<GridCube> floppy?
<GridCube> O_o
<dmart28> ah, flash, sorry
<GridCube> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<GridCube> also just use unetbootin
<dmart28> Thanks.
<nikolam> have anyone actually tested 12.04 to 12.10 update process
<nikolam> most of the icons in menus, panels applications are missing after update to 12.10
<nikolam> First impression: looks very nice. second impression:  this f* sh* is so broken
<knome> third impression: clean your mouth with soap or leave, this is a family-friendly channel
<nikolam> word was familiy shell
<nikolam> because I prepare this computer for few years of family use , thank you very much
<knome> explanation not accepted. stick to the rules
<nikolam> feel free to wash it too.
<nikolam> all right
<nikolam> upgrade procedure is so broken
<TheSheep> nikolam: if you use custom themes and icons that are not there in the new version, then well...
<nikolam> I actually do not remember when upgrade procedure in ubuntu in general worked just right
<knome> haven't had too many people have those kinds of problems. do you have xubuntu-artwork installed?
<nikolam> TheSheep, well I use what I have shipped with xubuntu and nothing else
<TheSheep> nikolam: then I can only advice one thing
<TheSheep> !bugs | nikolam
<ubottu> nikolam: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nikolam> not to mention panel is all messed up afte rupdate (panel addons in wrong places)
<nikolam> will see it
<nikolam> Bug in ubuntu is that updates generally are not reliable. and I suppose it is for lack of testing. And I am on Ubuntu since 6.10
<TheSheep> nikolam: oh, you can help with testing too!
<knome> +1
<TheSheep> nikolam: http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
 * knome is happy seeing nikolam volunteer
<nikolam> TheSheep, life wind us on many places at a time. Sometimes we can do something bu other circumstances don't let us do what we want.
<knome> nikolam, spot on there. that's also why xubuntu isn't perfect
<TheSheep> nikolam: you complained about the general lack of testing, I showed you how you can improve it, I consider this issue solved :)
<nikolam> I would not move from 12.04 i also actually always stayed with LTS for low network bandwith. I moved to 12.10 because of Btrfs support require newer kernel for Raid 1
<nikolam> TheSheep, of course
<TheSheep> nikolam: do you need further assistance?
<nikolam> TheSheep, yes, I need to discuss release model of Xubuntu. Is general thinking "shipping when ready" or "follow releases time".
<knome> nikolam, xubuntu, as a part of ubuntu, is using a time-based release schedule.
<TheSheep> nikolam: that's excellent, as usual in open source, this kind of discussion is resolved by a process called "doocracy". We can't wait to see your improved rlease model of your xubuntu-based distribution.
<nikolam> knome, I know that. :) time release. ok.
<nikolam> TheSheep, I just ask
<nikolam> TheSheep, That is enough to know.
<nikolam> I am generally not sure I should put non-LTS release for long-time family use.
<knome> if you are at all uncertain, you shouldn't
<holstein> i do LTS's for the family... no auto-updates
<holstein> thats more because thats what i use though... and its for my familiarity.. i wouldnt have any particular issues giving them 12.10
<nikolam> holstein, why no auto updates. they are needed for security findings
<holstein> nikolam: i like to go and update for them.. assuming they know nothing of the system, its just a popup nag for them that looks like something is broken
<holstein> nikolam: you have to accept and install the updates.. also.. what if a kernel upgrade breaks something? i want to be there for that
<nikolam> I would like to shortly explain to them that is normal and what it does.
<holstein> nikolam: its a risk that i take, that i find more acceptable than auto updates
<nikolam> holstein, that is true
<holstein> nikolam: i found, in practice, no explanation worked...
<nikolam> I had some kernel (few days long) functionality breakages in LTS over the years. Just few days long but also remembered
<nikolam> holstein, i believe.
<nikolam> I that case I wold set it to install without asking, quietly
<nikolam> holstein, ever thinking of using next3 file system with snapshots or Btfrfs and snapshot system in working state to get back to in case..
<nikolam> Btrfs
<holstein> yeah, but why is the browser slow? and/or asking to be restarted? why is flash audio not working? "my computer said something about needing to be restarted, and now i get a blank screen"
<nikolam> holstein, oh yes. it is myriad of daisies
<holstein> nikolam: i have thought of using that.. i dont use that with family... i usually just try and get them putting things in dropbox... or i go and make a physical backup of things.. OR i setup timemachine like thing to a USB drive that they typically leave unplugged by accident
<nikolam> I am not sure if next3 is actually available as boot file system for Ubuntu. Maybe it is there in some PPA
<nikolam> holstein, do you set up remote administration fort such users? So you can jump to machine on request, log in and try to fix things from teminal?
<holstein> for me, an out of date unix box behind a firewall with no ssh/ftp LAMP or other servers running on it, intended for a desktop user is safer *years* out of date than some other systems can be when left un-patched
<holstein> nikolam: sometimes... depends on who it is, and what im going to be doing for them
<holstein> nikolam: keep in mind, those users dont update any os
<holstein> nikolam: they are the ones who didnt know what a service pack was or did.. or the ones that just dismiss the OSX nag as well..
<nikolam> I was thinking just like that. To install everything they might want for a few years and forget about it.
<TheSheep> please use #xubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat
<TheSheep> thank you
<holstein> nikolam: its a risk.. i take it... it gives a smoother experience i find.. but if your question is LTS or not, i do LTS because im familiar
<nikolam> Ok, fair. I was just thinking preparing computer for family use was on topic. Ok it is not support per se. moving..
<holstein> nikolam: we can move over there and discuss xubuntu 12.04 causual installation concepts if you prefer
<TheSheep> thank you for understanding, seriously
<nikolam> and yes, xubuntu-artwork was installed, but it seems like icon theme was not selected upon update. I can just suppose it was maybe because some themes got removed form 12.10 or something
<nikolam> GridCube, Btw, that problem with moved addons in panel is solved by setting "expand" to separator.
<GridCube> yes, thats to be expected
<nikolam> I am kind of intuitively sorry to see those round blue dots on default xubuntu 12.10 wallpaper , not active and having some function . :)
<cloudrf> i like my mouse wallpaper
<nikolam> cloudrf, I have heard multiple people loved "birds" wallpaper in 10.04 (and 12.04)
<cloudrf> i do like these computers i build
<cloudrf> quite nice
<cloudrf> 3.1 ghz triple core is what im running atm with 8 gigs ram 2tb hd
<cloudrf> and a dvd burner
<cloudrf> and connects directly to a tv
<cloudrf> 500$
<Gawam> Hi all
<cloudrf>  amd triple core 3.1ghz 8gbs ram 2tb hard drive, and a dvd burner
<cloudrf> <cloudrf>: 500$
<koegs> cloudrf: #xubuntu-offtopic is for general discussions :)
<cloudrf> already..
<malv> I changed some options in the Display configuration box and now XFCE overrides my amdcccle dual screen configuration
<malv> how do I keep it from overriding?
<malv> nm, figured it out
<baizon> :)
<razvan> hy there
<razvan> is there an xubuntu tweak... program?
<holstein> razvan: what are you trying to edit? there are settings in the menu
<baizon> razvan: it depends what do want to tweak :)
<razvan> i wanna strip down unneceserry services
<razvan> like in windows
<razvan> :))
<holstein> i would look at session startup.. but this is not windows
<razvan> i am new to linux
<razvan> my first day
<holstein> i would search and ask about exactly what you want.. if you want windows, i would load that up.. its not as important to strip down linux like that
<holstein> razvan: maybe spend a while in it default.. think about how long you used windows "out of the box" before you started tweaking the startup
<razvan> ok
<razvan> ive got 1 problem... ive installed chromium...but when i click on WEb browser...a window with prefered aplication appears..  i choose chromium.......and it does the every time i wanna surf the net
<ztxgpsman> razvan, go to settings manager, select preferred applications and for the web browser selection, use "/usr/bin/chromium-browser "%s" " when asked to enter the path. this should sort it for you
<razvan> thanks a lot
<razvan> :))
<razvan> it works
<razvan> but there is another bug i think..... why chromium asks me if i wanna make it the default browser??...and then it prompt again for prefered aplication :((
<razvan> strange
<ztxgpsman> razvan, np. yes the other one is strange let me think
<razvan> is xubuntu 12.10 stable?
<ztxgpsman> razvan, in the chromium settings there is an option to make it the default. is this set?
<razvan> i set it default every time i click web browser
<razvan> is just saying its not default browser
<razvan> vey annoying
<ztxgpsman> razvan, indeed, im thinking
<razvan> second test..i click web browser again...it prompts for prefered aplication
<razvan> dont say i have to paste this in prefered aplication every time
<razvan>  "/usr/bin/chromium-browser "%s"
<ztxgpsman> razvan, no if you set it as a preferred app strong it should stay there assuming that the setting saved
<razvan> ive installed mozilla firefox when i installed xubuntu
<xubuntu003> hi
<razvan> is this the thing?
<razvan> and then installed chromium
<xubuntu003> can i install xubuntu in a pc with 200 mb of ram ??
<ztxgpsman> perhaps in the preferred applications dialogue you have a drop down list with firefox and chromium available to select as well as "other"?
<baizon> xubuntu003: i would recommend Lubuntu
<xubuntu003> ok thanks.. it's good for my computer ?
<razvan> i made a shortcut on desktop with chromium...when i click it and go in setting its says chromium is your default browser
<razvan> but if i use web browser button it prompt for prefered aplication and to set default browser
<baizon> xubuntu003: try it :)
<razvan> strange
<xubuntu003> ok I'am downloading it :-)
<razvan> when i did this fresh install of xubuntu...first step i did ive unninstalled firefox...and then installed chromium
<razvan> may this is the problem
<razvan> with this preffered aplication annoying thing :)
<ztxgpsman> razvan, not sure, id have to try that. perhaps pasting that previous command i gave into settings manager>main menu select web browser, then properties and paste it int the command box, save and exit
<razvan> yeap after  pasting that previous command...1 my browser prompts for setting Chromium default....after second click on web browser prompts me for preffered aplication...yeap its a bug :)
<holstein> razvan: i installed chrome... i just said "dont ask me again"
<holstein> i didnt remove firefox.. not that that matters
<razvan> i did remove it
<razvan> damn it
<holstein> sure.. i didnt
<razvan> it was the firs thing
<holstein> razvan: im just saying, i selected "dont ask me again" and its fine now
<holstein> razvan: try and refrain from cursing
<razvan> ok ok
<ztxgpsman> razvan, lol i had assumed u ticked "dont ask me again" ....I shouldn't assume...duh!
<ztxgpsman> holstein, nice catch!
<razvan> it works
<razvan> dont ask me again
<holstein> razvan: also, you could try just using the system as default for a bit.. try ad remember how long you used internet explorer before you changed default browsers
<razvan> that was all :))
<razvan> i had to click dont ask me again :))..now that was easy
<razvan> :))
<razvan> for me chrome, chromium its much faster then firefox...and you can syncronize it with your gmail account...and it loads your bookmarsk and extension instantly...
<holstein> im not doubting that.. and i use chrome.. im just suggesting a little patients while you customize
<razvan> ok
<holstein> i read once in a linux book 'nothing in linux is hiding from you'.. you have access it *everything* with the opensource software you are getting familiar with
<TheSheep> holstein: chrome is not open source
<holstein> this means, you change whatever you like.. you have only to find out how, and hopefully one of the volunteers here can always help you find out how
<holstein> TheSheep: chromium and xubuntu are? correct?
<TheSheep> holstein: well, yes
<holstein> TheSheep: i didnt not mean to imply i, nor you , nor razvan should think it is
<TheSheep> holstein: but not chrome itself
<holstein> razvan: if you misunderstood. i am not saying chrome is opensource
<TheSheep> holstein: and in fact you can't really look into chrome
<holstein> TheSheep: cool.. i didnt mean to imply that, and i know i didnt say it
<holstein> TheSheep: razvan is not using chrome
<TheSheep> I just wanted to nitpick :)
<nevercast> Each time I log in to XUbuntu
<nevercast> I get more launcher icons on my bottom panel
<nevercast> There is about 10 of them now
<nevercast> If I remove them, they just come back
<nevercast> Properties show that they do not point to anything
<nevercast> Just empty launchers
<holstein> nevercast: i would just lose the bottom panel if you dont want it.. otherwise, maybe a screenshot
<nevercast> holstein: http://i.imgur.com/lxhpV.png
<nevercast> Notice the empty launchers on the right
<nevercast> If i remove them
<nevercast> they come back
<GridCube> nevercast, you dont have many icons, you can just delete the ~/.config/xfce4/panel entries
#xubuntu 2012-11-20
<iomthd> hi all
<knome> hello
<iomthd> I'm pretty new to all of this but when I've tried live editions before I was able to install some software packages to try them out before installing to disk
<iomthd> I don't seem to be able to do that on the current release of xubuntu. Am I missing something?
<iomthd> I'm used unetbootin to transfer the live image to my usb drive
<iomthd> I*
<john2x> i'm having an issue with my Virtual Box setup, where when I drag/scroll with my mouse, the pointer tends to go to the upper-left randomly, messing up my dragging/scrolling.
<john2x> I already installed VBox's guest additions.. i'm on 12.10
<john2x> upper-left corner of the screen*
<tomatopotato> hrmm interesting
<tomatopotato> i cant even remotely imagine what it could be
<LiraNuna> I just got xubuntu, and it's AWESOME
<TheSheep> glad you like it
<LiraNuna> I installed skype on it and I can't get it to blend in
<LiraNuna> I know it uses Qt and there should be a package to allow Qt to detect GTK+
<TheSheep> LiraNuna: actually skype is a little bit nasty, because it ignores the system theme and always uses its own
<TheSheep> LiraNuna: unless you start it with a command-line option to not do that
<LiraNuna> that's not my experience with it...
<TheSheep> LiraNuna: if you open a termninal and type 'skype --help' it should show you the options
<TheSheep> I don't have skype here to check, but it was something long and obvious
<nicekiwi> how do i start xubuntu in commandline only? no Xserver running at all?
<LiraNuna> I just migrated from 11.04 and skype was always respecting the theme there no matter what
<LiraNuna> no command line options or anything
<TheSheep> nicekiwi: make the lightdm service not start at startup
<nicekiwi> TheSheep, by removing it form grub onboot?
<TheSheep> LiraNuna: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Skype#Skype_does_not_use_my_GTK_theme.2C_even_though_other_QT_apps_do
<LiraNuna> yeah I'm there
<nicekiwi> TheDrums, how do I do that?
<LiraNuna> doesn't seem to work
<LiraNuna> anyway this doesn't seem like a xubuntu issue
<nicekiwi> TheSheep, how do I do that?
<TheSheep> nicekiwi: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<LiraNuna> TheSheep, thank you for you help, by the way, very much appriciated
<TheSheep> LiraNuna: then it must be some other problem, did you try other themes?
<LiraNuna> TheSheep, I think I am getting it somewhere, I installed the 32bit Murrine theme engine and it seems to have changed to the win95-ish theme
<LiraNuna> now it complains about not having pixmap
<LiraNuna> which I'm guessing is gtk2-engines-pixbuf:i386
<LiraNuna> bingo!
<LiraNuna> TheSheep, are you a maintainer?
<TheSheep> LiraNuna: no
<LiraNuna> I'm only asking because of <TheSheep> glad you like it
<TheSheep> LiraNuna: ah, so you have a 64 bit system, and skype is a 32 bit app and it is missing some gtk libraries, makes sense
<LiraNuna> yeah
<LiraNuna> where can I document this which will be available for people?
<LiraNuna> aside from a random blog
<TheSheep> LiraNuna: the ubuntu wiki perhaps, or forums, or ubuntu answers...
<LiraNuna> well, it works fine on Ubuntu
<TheSheep> probably because ubuntu had all those libraries already installed for something else
<LiraNuna> exactly
<TheSheep> I think that you should actually report a bug on skype, so that the packagers can add those libraries as dependenices for the skype package
<LiraNuna> that sounds like a good idea
<TheSheep> not sure what is the status of skype package though
<TheSheep> it used to be in ubuntu-partners...
<TheSheep> now that Microsoft bought Skype, it's probably not...
<LiraNuna> be surprised but Microsoft actually updated skype faster than skype did
<LiraNuna> TheSheep, I'm trying to change the main menu using "Main Menu" and it seems like the top level is locked
<xubuntu681> hello
<baizon> !hi | xubuntu681
<ubottu> xubuntu681: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<baizon> LiraNuna: use the new version of alacarte :) it will work then
<LiraNuna> baizon, can you elaborate? I have a fully updated Xubuntu 12.10; is there a PPA I should get it from?
<baizon> LiraNuna: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alacarte
<baizon> use version 3.6.1
<xubuntu681> hello
<xubuntu681> all?
<xubuntu681> any body home?
<baizon> xubuntu681: ?
<xubuntu681> i have a question
<xubuntu681> :)
<xubuntu681> hmm, forget it
<xubuntu681> :(
<baizon> xubuntu681: you can afk if you wish
<LiraNuna> baizon, I appreciate the help! how can I install it though? I can't see a deb/ppa/source anywhere
<baizon> LiraNuna: you can, download the deb file: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/alacarte_3.6.1-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<baizon> then just install it
<LiraNuna> how did you get to it?
<baizon> and your fine
<baizon> just click on the triangle left of the package
<LiraNuna> oh! I missed the .deb in there
<LiraNuna> thanks baizon
<baizon> np
<xubuntu681> baizon; ok thanks.... :)
<Ankhwatcher> This laptop has two graphics cards and Xubuntu is only using the low-power one, is there a way to enable full support for the two of cards or should I just switch it to use the powerful one all the time?
<tomatopotato> there was something
<tomatopotato> i think tere is a way to use both
<Ankhwatcher> I have the 310 beta nvidia driver installed
<tomatopotato> you need to configure it in xorg.conf
<tomatopotato> that is as much as i know
<TheSheep> Ankhwatcher: you might be interested in https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Hybrid_graphics#The_New_Dynamic_Switching_Model
<TheSheep> Ankhwatcher: (also links on that page)
<Ankhwatcher> I was reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics but my laptop failed the first test
<Ankhwatcher> This is a Dell Studio XPS 13, so it's too old for Optimus
<Ankhwatcher> oh wait, it was failing because it's written for an older config, once I switched it to 3.2 I get success
<Ankhwatcher> these instructions are confusing
<xubuntu906> hi there
<xubuntu906> i've got just one question
<knome> !ask | xubuntu906
<ubottu> xubuntu906: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu906> i can't find the startup disk creator in the xubuntu 12.10 release (the live iso
<xubuntu906> is it removed in 12.10
<xubuntu906> normally it's available in the live .iso
<nikolam> when I have 2 firefox windows with multiple tabs open in 12.10 , and i click to switch to second one, bit I do not click on window , but inside window space, on empty menu bar space, I get cursor turning to "move window" state and window moves utill I click again
<knome> i'd believe that's a known, i have it now and then on my laptop too
<nikolam> not sure if it is xfwm thing or firefox+xfwm or combination. It is nvidia proprietary driver installed
<nikolam> ok
<knome> that's never happened with other apps for me
<knome> and i have intel for the record
<nikolam> knome, will to try with some other Wm on same box later
<nikolam> Ok, Alt+f2 opens application finder, and if i do errow down, it turns into the application finder.
<knome> that didn't make sense, "application finder turns into application finder"
<nikolam> That is nice, but I lost launch key (greyed) if I continue entering program name and file path to open.
<knome> but that's expected
<nikolam> It would also be nice to have "gksu launch this"
<nikolam> oh, yes, application launcer turns into finder
<nikolam> alo I lost command history on dwnarrow I got used to in application launcher
<nikolam> correction, history IS there.
<nikolam> just if it expands, the it does not work anymore
<nikolam> thunar still waits for up to 7 seconds to launch in 12.10
<v1adimir> there is a bit of a delay yea
<nikolam> it is strange that open dialogue of leafpad, does not open directory contents in a open fie window, if path is gived in a search. (seems like path is missing)
<antismap> hello
<antismap> when i move a window to the top of the screen, it's automatically resized and talks the whole screen by the width
<antismap> how to disable that ?
<antismap> it's very annoying :/
<TheSheep> antismap: window manager tweaks in settings
<TheSheep> antismap: "automatically tile windows..." in the accessibility tab
<antismap> oh ! found it
<antismap> thank you !
<AndreeeCZ> hello. I am trying to configure onboard audio on Asus P4S8X-X (AC'97). On cat /proc/asound/cards: --- no soundcards ---
<holstein> i would run lspci and see.. i would run aplay -l and arecord -l
<holstein> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<AndreeeCZ> holstein, it propably doesnt see the card.. www.shorttext.com/MGfyUiFymX908dV
<holstein> AndreeeCZ: in the terminal.. aplay -l
<holstein> if you dont see the card, alsa wont use it
<AndreeeCZ> holstein, no soundcards found
<holstein> AndreeeCZ: i would apply upgrades... see if you have a kernel/alsa upgrade that supports the device.. i would check the bios or whatever means to see that the hardware is installed properly and working
<holstein> AndreeeCZ: i would try a few live CD's to see if different kernel/alsa version just pick it up automatically
<AndreeeCZ> holstein, ok i will again with a PCI X-Fi (i couldnt get it working either)
<holstein> AndreeeCZ: i would just put in a card.. that onboard sound wouldnt be anything i would waste too much time on
<lechu89> hi! who can help me with my problem with xubuntu?
<lechu89> I have problems during the system start-up
<holstein> !ask | lechu89
<ubottu> lechu89: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Donnie> Ok. Since I have a brandnew flashdrive with Xubuntu on it. And my computer is default set to book from flashdrive. But my Xubuntu broken drive won't let that happen. Should I "puppy" the pendrive, then disk utility format the harddrive I'm trying to install a fresh distro too?
<holstein> i just load up the iso using unetbootin and install to whatever i want...
<holstein> if the computer wont boot the USB stick, it wont boot the usb stick... i would confirm the bios settings, and try booting again.. you should get to the USB stick before the internal hard drive, as far as booting goes
<Donnie> My computer is default to boot from usb
<holstein> Donnie: sure.. i would just confirm that.. since puppy or *anything* will need to boot from usb, and boot the same way
<holstein> if you are saying "the internal hard drive is preventing the usb stick from booting" that will be the case regardless of what stick or OS
<Donnie> I do confirm that everytime. My computer is set to where when I instal a drive. I tells me at the bios what drives are installed and that it's set to boot in the order of Usb, hdd, cd
<holstein> Donnie: cool.. so how is the usb stick failing to boot?
<Donnie> I don't have a clue. It only fails to boot when my linux harddrive is installed
<Donnie> When I have my windows hard drive installed. It attempts to boot
<holstein> how did you create the USB stick? have you tested it on another machine?
<holstein> Donnie: well, we can assume, if the bios settings are correct, it is "attempting" to boot regardless of the os
<Donnie> Ever since the xubuntu update. It's failed to move. I can't even mount it as a slave drive anymore because it wants to take over
<holstein> Donnie: if you want, unplug *all* hard drives.. get a USB stick booting.. and go from there.. then you can take the hard drivers out of the equation, since they should have no bearing on the issue
<holstein> Donnie: "it" wants to take over? take over what?
<Donnie> When I instal my linux drive as a slave, and my windows drive as a master with slave present. The boot time takes over 2min. When it finally does boot to windows. The 'slave drive' is no longer present
<holstein> Donnie: sounds like bad hardware to me.. i would get a diagnostic live CD and test the drire
<holstein> drive*
<Donnie> I don't use cd's anymore I don't even have a cd drive in my computer
<Donnie> That's what the usb is supposed to be for
<holstein> Donnie: sure.. a live diagnostic CD via usb or however you would like to test that hard drive
<holstein> something like http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/download.html ..when i sayd "cd" i just mean an iso you can choose to boot as you please.. via USB or whatever
<Donnie> I'm gonna go ntfs format on the thumbdrive, install puppy. Put the linux drive back in. And if they load fine. Use the puppy to wipe the linux drive and make it all new again
<holstein> sure.. enjoy!
<Donnie> Well this is a  brand new thumbdrive... And it's never done this at all till that update that wiped the drive
<Donnie> It refuses to go past network connections
<holstein> the drive is not mounting though.. sounds like bad hardware to me
<holstein> i would run diagnostics on the hard drive
<Donnie> It could be. But then why did it happen right directly after an update and a restart?
<holstein> could also be "during/after a system upgrade, a hard drive failed"
<drc> guess he's impatient :)
<holstein> in case someone is following.. it could be because the hard drive was failing and a lot of system files were being written at that time.. where maybe normal use didnt have such an impact
<holstein> yeah.. too impatent to test the hard drive.. i usually do that to save some time in the long run, then i know al is well (or not)
<drc> Wonder if he "install xubuntu" to the usb stick or merely "burnt" the iso to a usb?  Master/slave sounds like an "install" and old ide drives.
<drc> oh well
<MontyXubuntu> my steam wount launch
<MontyXubuntu> it worked yesteeday
<Tethtibis> have you tried adding coal? perhaps your burner isn't hot enough to allow the steam to heat. :O)
<MontyXubuntu> rofl
<Tethtibis> are you using wine, or have a beta key?
<drc> And you might want to try #ubuntu-steam
<MontyXubuntu> neather i downloaded it and installed it and sidestepped it kicking me out
<Tethtibis> ...... the windows version?
<MontyXubuntu> no linux version
<Tethtibis> honestly, I had no idea that you could just download the linux version without explicit beta access. I have no idea how to help you, as I've had no experience in the matter, I apologize.
<bazhang> !steam | MontyXubuntu
<ubottu> MontyXubuntu: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their devlopment, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<MontyXubuntu> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/11/reddit-users-bypass-valve-linux-beta-invitations
<Tethtibis> *facepalm*
<drc> again #ubuntu-steam might have more specialized knowledge of problems with this.
<drc> but I see you're already there:)
<superboot> Anything special about running gconf-editor on xubuntu(xfce)?
<superboot> Just a: sudo apt-get install gconf-editor?
<superboot> I've installed that and Nautilus, and Nautilus doesn't appear in gconf-editor. Any hints?
<PhoenixSTF> Hey guys, I am having a bit of trouble on xfce using samba shares
<PhoenixSTF> when i move a file from one folder to another (drag and drop) it actually uses my pc to Move instead of just move on the server
<superboot> I only say this because i've had much success with NFS, but you should realy look into it if you can afford to move away from SAMBA. However I understand sometimes we gotta do what we gotta do. Hopefully someone will respond who knows SAMBA. If not, try ##linux, since a SAMBA question is general linux.
<superboot> PhoenixSTF: To you.
<LiraNuna> every time I log out, my mouse cursor gets twice as big. Anyone else is getting that issue?
<superboot> Hmmm... not me.
<Darwin> spanish ?
<PhoenixSTF> superboot, but a file move inside the server with nfs does it goes thruu your pc or is it server internally only?
<superboot> PhoenixSTF: I'm quite sure it is just on the server, although now you have me quessing. let me check.
<superboot> PhoenixSTF: Yes, I just moved a 2GB file in less than a half a second, so I'm sure it wasn't pulling it local and pushing back.
<koegs> it will be moved on the server only, if possible
<koegs> e.g. same partition
<PhoenixSTF> superboot, so inteligent network folders only in NFS?
<superboot> PhoenixSTF: As I said, I don't have experiance with SAMBA, but NFS gives you both that and full file permissions, and host-based export.
<PhoenixSTF> superboot, thanks :)
<superboot> PhoenixSTF: Let me know if you need help setting it up. :)
<superboot> NFS that is
<PhoenixSTF> superboot, oh it only takes a bit of reading ;)
<superboot> yeah. For whatever reason, the online guides seem to make it harder than it has to be. But if you understand the relationship between mounts and mount points, you've got it.
<well_laid_lawn> there's quite a few options when exporting files too
<well_laid_lawn>  http://linux-nfs.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<unrar> hi
<LiraNuna> Anyone gets a giant mouse cursor when hovering certain elements?
<mahmoud__> I have Java installed
<mahmoud__> but I don't know how to run .jar files.
<mahmoud__> Anyone can help with that?
<Unit193> Should be java -jar file.jar  from the terminal, or chmod+x and double click.
<mahmoud__> Unit193, thanks I tried the cl but an error showed up Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.awt.HeadlessException
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like it ran and the app failed
<Unit193> Sounds like that to me.
<Unit193> You able to say what program?
<mahmoud__> It's a setup ui application for
<mahmoud__> LibGDX
<mahmoud__> http://libgdx.badlogicgames.com/ Unit193
<Unit193> java -jar gdx-setup-ui.jar  worked fine here.
<mahmoud__> oh!
<mahmoud__> Any idea what can be wrong?
<Unit193> http://pastebin.com/F8Ye9zft  should be all the java packages I have, take note of openjdk-7-jre-headless
<mahmoud__> Guys, how to move the upside panel to the bottom of the desktop?
<anjomd> boua noite a todos...........
<katsune> hey, anyone experienced muffled sound with xubuntu 12.10?
<katsune> hey guys, anyone experienced a muffled sound in xubuntu 12.10
<katsune> ?
<nikolam> Anyone used next3 filesystem (ext3 with snapshots) with some ubuntu version
<nikolam> I wonder if i can set it up as root file system
<nikolam> so that I can both have snapshots and Dual-boot windows can use Linux partitioin for multimedia storage
<nikolam> (there are ext3 drivers for windows)
<Simooon> nikolam, If you can choose it under the installation I guess it should work...
<nikolam> Simooon, choose? I was thinking of adding it after instalaltion as module or something. I wasn't thinking about re-making install cd.
<nikolam> But, it could be done I suppose
<Simooon> nikolam, I don't know the filesystem, I just thought that would be the easiest way, but I have no idea if it is there on a default installation image.
<nikolam> Simooon, no it is not.
<Simooon> nikolam, ok I guess i can't be of much help then :-P
<Simooon> *I
<nikolam> :P Simooon
<Maccer> I can't seem to get screenshooter to copy its screenshot into the clipboard, or at least it's not recognized by any program or imgur. Anyone know why?
#xubuntu 2012-11-21
<xubuntu192> hi
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Glink> i need help mk desktop and pannels are crashing
<Glink> i need help
<Glink> my desktop in my session guives this error:
<Glink> glink@glink-M7X0SUN:~$ xfdesktop  (xfdesktop:6054): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_file_get_path: assertion `G_IS_FILE (file)' failed  (xfdesktop:6054): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_file_get_path: assertion `G_IS_FILE (file)' failed Falha de segmentação (core dumped)
<innmalint> I'm having difficulties with my bootloader; I guess a good starting point would be to ask what bootloader Xubuntu uses? I'm trying to get a GRUB or GRUB2 menu to show my windows HDD upon startup.
<bazhang> grub2
<well_laid_lawn> innmalint: xubuntu uses grub2 and you should hold down the shift key during boot to have the menu show
<innmalint> Thanks! I couldn't find a direct answer. I
<innmalint> *I'm sure there's a way to change that configuration, off to Google. Am I right in guessing there is a config file to edit in order to get the menu by default?
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Maccer> Can someone verify for me? Can anyone take a screenshot and save it to clipboard and then paste it to a site like imgur.com or application like GIMP? I sure can't without selecting the screenshot in clipman.
<MrHotsauce> Maccer: in the latest version of xubuntu you can simply press the print screen button and a dialog should show up select the "copy yo clipboard" bubble and you should be good to go
<MrHotsauce> to*
<Maccer> MrHotsauce: Yes I realize, but no parsable data is being copied to it. Imgur says I'm using an incorrect format until I use clipman to select it. Gimp and other applications hang as they attempt to paste the screenshot.
<MrHotsauce> hm thats strange....i dont really know how you would fix that mine seems to work fine =\
<Maccer> Yeah... this is odd, my screenshots only paste if the screenshooter is running.
<unheeding> I installed KDE, and now the KDE GTK settings override the Xfce appearance settings, can anyone help me?
<holstein> unheeding: maybe some apps start with qt prefs?.. you want to purge the KDE stuff? or theme it?
<unheeding> I want to use a different theme in Xfce than what is specified by KDE Settings
<unheeding> changing the "Style" under appearance in Xfce settings does nothing
<holstein> unheeding: the kde apps will probably look "funny"
<unheeding> but if I change the GTK setting in KDE Preferences, it overrides my Xfce preferences
<unheeding> even when i log out of kde and switch to xfce
<holstein> unheeding: i would expect "issues"
<holstein> unheeding: i might look at something that ships both and does a good job with it.. see how they address it
<holstein> unheeding: i typically just install the few kde apps i need and deal with it... im not a big "asthetics" person though
<unheeding> i just want to use different themes for GTK apps in KDE and xfce
<holstein> unheeding: maybe something like https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Uniform_Look_for_Qt_and_GTK_Applications ..maybe we have something like that for ubuntu
<holstein> unheeding: sure... im just not sure why changing them isnt working for you
<unheeding> oh well... thanks for your help holstein
<unheeding> i think i'm just going to nuke it
<holstein> i would just try applying some themes and see what happens
<holstein> take some screenshots
<holstein> its challenging, since you are so far outside the default supported range of the software
<holstein> im sure there is a way, but it would be "easy"
<unheeding> yeah everything works perfectly for kde
<unheeding> i just wish that i could get everything to play nice with one another
<holstein> and you can... but it'll require somre research and patience
<unheeding> like i'd love to have KDE/GNOME/MATE/Cinnamon/Xfce/Lxde/Windowmaker all without conflicting with each other
<holstein> i would take screenies and post them ...im still not wure what the deal is
<unheeding> i should start a SUPERbuntu
<holstein> there is a project.
<holstein> i'll link it.. thats what i was talking about.. just look at someone who is already doing what you are trying to do
<holstein> http://www.hybryde.org/
<holstein> Kde, Gnome3, Unity, E17, XFCE, LXDE, OPENBOX et FVWM
<holstein> should give you an idea of how they are dealing with the asthetics..
<nyRednek> well, finished my dressing for thanksgiving
<Atamira> darn it
<Atamira> why cant i move the items on my taskbar? they seem stuck even tho i have unlocked the panel options
<knome> unlocking the panel doesn't affect that. right-click and select move to move items
<Atamira> yeah, tried, that
<Atamira> not working either
<Transfusion> alt-right click
<Atamira> does what? doesnt seem to do anything on my side Transfusion
<Atamira> i just want to move that item ie my clock to the other side of the taskbar..and it wont move
<knome> Atamira, after selecting move, drag and drop
<Atamira> i can move it between taskbars..from 1 to 2..but i cant move it along the task bar for some reason
<Atamira> maybe its a group thing..mmm
<knome> Atamira, what version of xubuntu are you using?
<Atamira> 12.10
<Atamira> updated it this afternoon
<knome> Atamira, ok. you can always right-click the panel, select panel -> panel preferences and in the items tab, reorder the panel applets  (just pick the panel you want to edit from the dropdown box at the top first!)
<Atamira> yes ive done that. but i want the clock in the right hand cover..right now they are all clumped together on the left hand side with this big open space on the right hand side
<knome> right. then you need to add a separator to the left
<knome> and make it expand
<Atamira> the separator?
<knome> or separator left to the clock
<knome> yes, the separator
<Atamira> oh that works..great !
<Atamira> can you limit or adjust the size of that separator?
<knome> not really
<knome> but you can add other expanding separators... but not sure if that's what you want
<Atamira> no its not, but its ok. its looking the way i want it to now, t hanks
<Atamira> didnt know you could expand the separators
<knome> no problem
<knome> i suppose it's confusing especially for new users who accidentally remove the separator
<Atamira> only new to xfce. normally i use gnome
<ablomen_oops> Hey, since the new version of xubuntu, my bookmarks in thunar, are different from those in for example gedit. I presume this means xfce uses it's own system for this now, but is there a way to link these two together?
<ablomen_oops> (with bookmarks i mean folders dragged into the sidebar of thunar, same with the document open dialog in gedit etc)
<habib> hey everyone. just installed xubuntu and for few hours ubuntu software center worked ok. but now install button just doesnt work. Can anyone help?
<habib> hallo
<TheSheep> "doesn't work"?
<habib> yeah
<habib> i click it and it doesn't respond
<TheSheep> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<habib> but the software center is still working
<habib> as i said doewn't work only button install
<habib> i click it and it just doesn't respond
<TheSheep> I have no idea what you mean
<TheSheep> is it grayed out?
<habib> yes
<habib> it isn't active
<knome> isn't those applications installed?
<habib> no it isn't
<habib> for example
<habib> i type in "chromium"
<TheSheep> is it already installing something now?
<habib> and it gives out list of programs
<habib> no it isn't installing
<habib> i click to install button infront of chromium and it just doesn't respond
<TheSheep> habib: can you start the software-center from a terminal and see if it shows any errors in there?
<habib> i tried to launch it from term : sudo software-center
<habib> and it gave me this: http://pastebin.com/k4Hy7gXV
<habib> and even if i download something  .deb like, and launch it, software center opens and "install" button still doesn't respond
<TheSheep> habib: are you doing updates right now?
<habib> i allready did
<habib> and id done
<habib> it done
<habib> lat's say i've just updated
<TheSheep> updates also count as installing new software, and while they run, you cannot install anything else
<habib> but if it's done?
<habib> the update
<TheSheep> try it now
<habib> afk
<habib> back
<habib> i'll try to reload
<habib> i've reloade pc and software center still doesn't give respond when i clik install
<djtf> What are you trying to install?
<habib> chromium or java
<habib> different programs only to get it working
<bazhang> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 20.0.1132.47~r144678-0ubuntu5 (quantal), package size 22391 kB, installed size 82066 kB
<bazhang> habib, ^
<habib> yeah?
<bazhang> see above
<bazhang> !java | habib
<ubottu> habib: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<habib> i'm trying other programs
<habib> still doesn't work
<bazhang> habib, install from ubuntu repos, not from some random 3rd party site
<bazhang> habib, I just told you the correct package name to install
<bazhang> habib, and gave you  a link to read on installing java. Please read it.
<bazhang> habib, chromium-browser    <---------- the package name
<habib> how to set correct repos then?
<habib> thnx
<bazhang> in the package manager
<habib> oh come on)) i'm third week in xubuntu)
<bazhang> habib, then you should read some links on basic ubuntu usage
<bazhang> !repos | habib
<ubottu> habib: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bazhang> !software | habib
<ubottu> habib: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<bazhang> habib, you should read those, then try to do what I have advised in respect to chromium-browser and java
<Atamira> ok odd. i loaded a cd to play earlier, and now i end up with two icons. one of the actual disc, and one that says its the disk but its empty and yet will open and close my dvd player . even tho there is nothing in the dvd player
<habib> ok bazhang look. what if i install xubuntu with correct internet connection and first time software center worked ok. then xubuntu checked for updates, installed it, and then software center stoped to work? I can chose any program u say and it wont install
<habib> i know about ways of installation
<habib> i know about apt-get and synaptic
<GridCube> habib, wich version of xubuntu are you using, i had a similar problem at the first weeks of 12.04
<habib> 12.10
<GridCube> i see, please try to launch usc from a terminal and see the warnings it gives you, disregard the ones about gtk3
<GridCube> particularly look for warnings regarding the gnome-keyring
<habib> http://pastebin.com/k4Hy7gXV
<habib> GridCube, http://pastebin.com/k4Hy7gXV
<GridCube> lets see
<habib> there even button "use this source" is gray
<GridCube> habib, try launching usc using sudo
<GridCube> gksu actually
<habib> same thing
<habib> http://pastebin.com/5wkz3C3K
<habib> and it says that i have no network connection
<GridCube> mmmmhmmm
<GridCube> how very weird
<habib> yeah
<GridCube> habib, do you have external ppa's¡
<GridCube> ?
<habib> what is it?
<GridCube> a ppa?
<GridCube> if you dont know then you dont have them
<habib> ))
<habib> yeah and allso i tryed this. i went to chrome.google.com and it offered me chrome stable version for linux
<habib> a .deb kind
<habib> i downloaded it
<habib> and opened. and it opened in ubuntu software center. but install button is gray
<GridCube> habib, mmm yes, try this
<habib> so it doesn't work
<habib> i did
<GridCube> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove
<GridCube> you have something blocking you somewhere
<GridCube> habib, ?
<habib> GridCube, in progress
<habib> didn't work
<habib> afk 5 min
<GridCube> ok
<GridCube> :) habib try this http://freshtutorial.com/solve-unable-lock-administration-directory-varlibdpkg/
<habib> didn't work)
<ali1234> i'm trying to install xubuntu 12.10 in virtualbox and it just hangs at the first step of the installer: http://ubuntuone.com/2t8PX13u46VjjYhS9GJAD0
<ali1234> 20 minutes
<GridCube> ali1234, how much memory have you given to the vbox?
<ali1234> 2GB
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> thats a lot, and for video the same?
<ali1234> it was enough for mint and ubuntu
<ali1234> for video?
<ali1234> 12MB
<GridCube> mmmm it should be enough, but more wouldnt hurt
<ali1234> i don't really see how you can run linux in less than 2GB on 64bit
<ali1234> this machine has 16GB and it's only just enough
<GridCube> i do, 1.5 P:
<GridCube> nah, you dont need that much
<ali1234> VMs i'm not just using for scratch testing i normally give 4 or 8GB
<ali1234> but anywhoo
<ali1234> maybe it's because i'm reusing the disk image that i just installed mint on
<ali1234> the installer does say "you already have ubuntu 12.10 installed" so maybe mint confuses it due to being incompatible
<ali1234> ^ it says that *when it works* i mean :)
<ali1234> 5 days battery from SGS... amazing
<ali1234> that's almost half what my C7 can do :)
<GridCube> ali1234, it should give you the option to install alongside with no problem
<GridCube> but i dont know mint
<ali1234> it doesn't give those options any more in 12.10
<ali1234> you now get "erase ubuntu 12.10 and install" or "something else"
<ali1234> where something else => manual configuration
<ali1234> when i installed mint that's what it gave me. mint is 12.10 but not a proper respin like xubuntu
<GridCube> mmmm no.  it should give you the option
<ali1234> well, only if xubuntu patched it back into ubiquity
<ali1234> http://i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu1210installation-large_003.jpg
<ali1234> now wiping host drive with dd...
<ali1234> so does xfce use gtk2 or gtk3 themes?
<TheSheep> ali1234: xfce uses gtk2, but xubuntu ships both gtk2 and gtk3 applications
<ali1234> but which does it use fr themes?
<TheSheep> ali1234: as I said
<ali1234> so it will have all the same problems that MATE has, when using gtk3 applications?
<TheSheep> I have no idea what is MATE and what problems it has
<ali1234> MATE is a desktop based on gtk2
<ali1234> when you run gtk3 applications under it, they appear unthemed
<TheSheep> ali1234: xubuntu ships with themes that support both gtk2 and gtk3, so as long as you don't try to use a custom theme that lacks gtk3 support, everything works fine
<ali1234> you can force an override by setting symlinks in /home but because gtk2 and gtk3 has totally different themes, anything done in gtk3 (which is pretty much everything) never looks like the desktop
<ali1234> yeah, that's the problem. i don't want to use the default themes
<ali1234> i want to use radiance, but it has no properly working gtk2 version
<TheSheep> ali1234: then use non-default themes that have gtk3 support
<TheSheep> ali1234: I use radiance even as we speak and it looks fine
<ali1234> so i end up using radiance for gtk3 and clearlooks for gtk2 and it looks like ass
<ali1234> well, we shall see
<ali1234> if i ever get past the first screen of the installer
<TheSheep> good luck
<razvan> how to make my flash based games to work more smooth... ??
<razvan> online flash games
<GridCube> untick hardware acceleration on the flash options
<ali1234> HA
<ali1234> wiping mint from the drive allows the installer to work
<ali1234> had to dd zeros over it
<razvan> ok thanks
<ali1234> ok, now it is stuck at "retrieving file 43 of 117" - which is odd because i told it not to download anything, because the VM does not have an internet connection
<ali1234> been stuck for 15 minutes now
<recon_lap> ali1234: have you tried pressing esc?
<ali1234> i have now
<ali1234> as i expected, it did absolutely nothing
<ali1234> oh, wait, there's a skip button now?
<ali1234> ok, clicking that a couple of times made it continue
<ali1234> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1081632
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1081632 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity hangs forever if you try to install on a computer with Mint 14 installed." [Undecided,New]
<ali1234> affects main ubuntu isos too
<ali1234> oh, xubuntu finished installing
<ali1234> then the installer dumps you at a command prompt? seriously?
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> it should have worked
<GridCube> you probably just need to make a new virtual disk, i've never had this much problems
<ali1234> what's the difference between xubuntu session and xfce session?
<ali1234> why has it popped up a notification telling me there is information available? why not just put the information into the notification?
<TheSheep> ali1234: the difference is in the default layout of the panels
<TheSheep> ali1234: the xubuntu one has the layout based on old ubuntu, with narrow panels at the top and the bottom of the screen
<TheSheep> ali1234: the xfce one has xfce's default layout
<ali1234> that's not true
<ali1234> the xubuntu session has a thin panel at the top and a dock at the bottom
<ali1234> and the xfce session has identical panels and the default xfce mouse background instead of the xubutu background
<ali1234> yes, the dfference is it has a different background image
<GridCube> and menu icons and options
<GridCube> and themes
<GridCube> and support for default software and settings
<ali1234> yes, the theme is quite different
<ali1234> xubuntu session looks like this: http://ubuntuone.com/7VwYXGwp0VHjHJxNDNYFzj
<ali1234> xfce session looks like this: http://ubuntuone.com/6yGTfJQriTroUEBk0wiWLq
<ali1234> < beginning to wonder if anyone else here actually uses xubuntu
<baizon> ali1234: what theme is this?
<ali1234> no idea
<ali1234> it's what you get when you install xubuntu
<ali1234> i haven't even looked in the settings yet
<GridCube> ali1234, we do, you mixed things up
<GridCube> thats not the default theme, the default theme is greybird
<GridCube> you changed it
<ali1234> right, ok
<ali1234> i changed it
<ali1234> i'm just making stuff up to troll you
<bazhang> ali1234, no need for that
<GridCube> ali1234, i dont see why you would but if it makes you feel better
<GridCube> ali1234, you *had*  to do something, are you using a different /home/ than the default? are you carrying config files from mint?
<ali1234> no, i wiped /dev/sda with dd in order to make the installer even work, see the bug i posted
<GridCube> yes i remember now
<GridCube> well i dont know ali1234 but thats not the default theme, you have there, something is wrong, but i dont know what that is
<frogman1984> JOIN /python
<bazhang>  /join #python
<bazhang> frogman1984, ^
<frogman1984> yes, fail typing.... :-(
<ali1234> cool. theming seems to be flawless
<nantou> i need help with log, cue and ape files
<nantou> separate em
<baizon> ?
<baizon> i dont understand your question
<nantou> i have several log, cue and ape files. I want to extract the single FLAC files from each of the log, ape and cue files
<ali1234> ape is an audio format, cue is a file which describes tracks on an audio cd
<ali1234> so i'm guessing the question is "how do i split an ape audio file into tracks based on the cue file?"
<ali1234> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/split-ape-and-flac-files-in-ubuntu-and.html
<nantou> aso
<nantou> thx
<ali1234> check comments also, people seem t think there are better ways
<kj4>  
<bleubox> anyone here have experience with a broken package manager?
<bleubox> i was mid-update and the power cord got yanked, causing something to go wrong with libqt
<bleubox> the usual sudo apt-get install -f doesn't help, i'm afraid
<v1adimir> uh sudo apt-get --help
<v1adimir> and purge the downloaded
<v1adimir> maybe :)
<bleubox> purge the downloaded?  through clean?
<genii-around> I'd suggest to delete all the files in /var/lib/apt/lists   too
<bleubox> (and thanks)
<bleubox> hm, okay
<v1adimir> bleubox: not 100% sure
<bleubox> vladimir: okay, thanks :)
<v1adimir> bleubox: man apt-get says 'purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too).' so looks like i was totally wrong
<bleubox> vladimir: ah, man. how useful it is. okay, that makes sense
<v1adimir> bleubox: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/debian-ubuntu-linux-clear-the-package-cache/
<v1adimir> sorz i was too hasty to reply :\
<siim> can someone please help me, I cant get my wireless to work.
<siim> non of the network is showing up on that tray icon
<bleubox> siim: is this a new install?
<siim> yes
<siim> i got it to work somehow(noob) but after restart it wont work anymore and i dont remember what did i do
<bleubox> siim: i've had problems getting xubuntu to remember my settings too
<bleubox> siim: i'm also new at this
<bleubox> siim: but I'll try to help
<bleubox> siim: so the network icon shows up but no networks show up there?
<siim> only that one wired network im using right now
<bleubox> genii-around: i think you had the key there
<bleubox> genii-around: thanks!
<bleubox> siim: do you know much about networks? does yours broadcast its SSID?
<genii-around> bleubox: Glad to assist.
<siim> sorry no
<bleubox> siim: i'd suggest trying to manually create a new wireless network through the menu bar item and add your network that way
<siim> how to i connect to it .. im actually  trying to do an adhoc
<siim> i dont have my own wifi here
<bleubox> siim: i'm afraid you're outside my expertise, then. i'm not sure how to do ad hoc
<bleubox> siim: sorry
<barney> I am setting up a lenovo w530 laptop and trying to get the vga to work ... My second screen is now showing the "boot" background but how do I get it to duplicate the laptop screen?
<GridCube> try setting them up using arandr
<barney> Thanks will give that a try ...
<GridCube> also check the keyboard fn keys, they usually cycle between modes
<david_> OK .. I installed arandr but found that I could simply drag windows from one side to the other. My problem really is that I want to be able to duplicate my laptop display on a second display ... any ideas there?
<nantou> HELP! I am splitting a CUE-APE file into several audio files. I am following the instructions that can be found at http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/split-ape-and-flac-files-in-ubuntu-and.html, but I have a problem with the MAC package, as xubuntu 12.10 says it is dangerous for the system. Where can I find a stable MAC package? alternatively, what other way of splitting the APE-CUE would you suggest?
<recon_lap> david_ thought that was the default behavior.
<recon_lap> david_ opps, I use xrandr
<nantou> pacman -S cuetools shntool flac wavpack mac mp3info vorbis-tools <-- executes pacman the game, how do I install that bundle of files?
<genii-around> nantou: *buntu ditributions use apt-get, not pacman
<genii-around> !apt-get | nantou
<ubottu> nantou: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<nantou> thx genii-around , any idea where to find a stable mac? Unable to locate package mac
<genii-around> nantou: It would help to know what that package was for on the platform you are trying to run the instructions for.
<nantou> genii-around, i am discovering things as I write, and I cannot explain any better
<genii-around> The URL you gave earlier does not contain the "pacman -S cuetools shntool flac wavpack mac mp3info vorbis-tools"  command you were trying, so it's a bit difficult to assist with incomplete information.
<nantou> o sorry
<nantou> genii-around, please disregard the pacman line
<genii-around> nantou: It seems this "mac" package is the codecs for the APE proprietary format. https://launchpad.net/~g-christ/+archive/ppa seems to have a current version.
<nantou> thanks genii-around , but the line "Using this PPA can break your system without prior notice!" scares me
<genii-around> nantou: Yes, since Personal Package Archives are not officially sanctioned packages, installing them can be dangerous since they are not audited and so on. But the majority of them are very safe.
<ali1234> can i make "Action Buttons" show an icon instead of my full name?
<nantou> Saving tracks to "./Brahms - Pollini/1980 - DGG 419 470-2" <-- what does the "." mean? I cannot find the directory
<nantou> it is not .Brahms <--
<nantou> but with a forward slash
<well_laid_lawn> nantou: ./ means the current directory
<xubuntu663> hey guys! anyone can help me making a clean install of 12.10 on a laptop??
<knome> xubuntu663, is there a specific problem?
<xubuntu663> i have the iso burned on a cd, i boot through the cd, select install bu tehen nothing happens!
<xubuntu663> just a underscore flashing..
<nantou> well_laid_lawn, then I have a problem, new files are not there
<xubuntu663> well, the laptop has WinXP already installed, but i want to format and install Xub
<xubuntu663> knome, do you have a solution for me?
<xubuntu663> anyone?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu663: sounds like it might be a graphics driver issue
<xubuntu663> hummm... and the graphics driver prevents the xubuntu boot installer to proceed with a clean install?
<xubuntu663> the graphics card is a laptop mobile ATI Radeon
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know that much about ati but that should be ok
<well_laid_lawn> did you check the cd?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu663> nop... i didn't check the cd..
<xubuntu663> i just downloaded from the official site then burned it
<well_laid_lawn> weel give it a check it might not have burned right
<well_laid_lawn> s/weel/well/
<xubuntu663> okay!
<VividReality> Hello, I just bought a new screen, but the preferred resolutions aren't available, how do I get them?
<xubuntu663> dont know how to use md5sum.... :| forget it... i'll install winXP instead
<VividReality> I have an AMD HD 9650 graphics card.
<VividReality> 6950* whoops.
<VividReality> So I would think it could handle the resolution.
<VividReality> The screen can go up to 1920 * 1080
<knome> VividReality, do you have /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<VividReality> How do I know if I do?
<knome> VividReality, try to open that in a text editor, or 'ls' for the directory it in the terminal (ls /etc/X11)
<VividReality> Should I use that driver then?
<VividReality> Instead of AMD propetiary?
<knome> VividReality, no, this is not about drivers. if you have an old xorg.conf, that might be the reason why you're not having the new modes visible
<VividReality> Oh okay, thank you.
<knome> VividReality, but let's check that first
<VividReality> Do you mean this? xorg.conf.original-0
<knome> no, just "xorg.conf"
<VividReality> No I don't.
<knome> ok
<knome> if you type 'xrandr' in a terminal, do you see your new display with appropriate modes listed?
<knome> (if you want to paste it, please use a pastebin)
<knome> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<VividReality> It seems it lists my old screen
<VividReality> It thinks it's a CRT
<VividReality> And not the appropiate modes, no.
<VividReality> Here you go http://pastebin.com/pY4A1HEi
<david_> Does anyone here know the location of the configuration files for desktop launcher items?
<knome> VividReality, what happens if you type 'xrandr --output CRT1 --mode [insert some mode you're not using now]' ?
<knome> david_, application launchers are at /usr/share/applications/
<VividReality> xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1080
<knome> VividReality, try one of the modes listed in the output, to see if your monitor is "CRT1" :)
<VividReality> Oh I am sorry.
<knome> np
<david_> knome, I created a custom launcher with specific arguments. I am remotely logged in and wanted to get the args I used.
<VividReality> It seems to be the one :P
<knome> david_, i suppose those are in ~/.local
<VividReality> It set my monitor to that mode.
<knome> VividReality, try adding the new mode with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<david_> knome, This is a launcher in the panel.
<knome> david_, those should be in the same place, the files are called ".desktop"-files, because that's the file extension
<knome> david_, ~/.local/share/applications
<bearly230> Hello all, would anyone have an idea why on a clean install of xubuntu 12.10 the default file manager is slow to open. IE takes up to 2 mins to open the first time or if it's been closed for a while.
<david_> knome, Thanks for your help. You got me in the right direction. It was .config/xfce/panel/launcher-[id].rc
<knome> david_, sure, np
<david_> bearly230, Are you trolling? IE?
<knome> "i.e." == "id est" == "for example"
<knome> (i imagine...)
<david_> I hope
<bearly230> david_: No I'm not a troll, I'm serious. This is a new machine, where I put xubuntu on it this morning, only thing I've done is the patches, and installed libreoffice. But if I go to open the file manager to open one of my documents. It will take up to 2 mins the first time I open it. If I've had it closed for a while it will be slow to open again. But once it's opened I can open / close no problem until it sits for a while.
<bearly230> david_: doesn't happen on my laptop, just this new hp machine.
<knome> bearly230, if you're not using network drives, installing gvfs-backends should make it open much faster
<bearly230> Thanks I'll give that a try.
<bearly230> david_: says it's already installed and newest version.
<knome> bearly230, sorry. i meant *uninstalling*
<knome> bearly230, i'm not thinking too straight anymore
<bearly230> k will give that a try.
<bearly230> knome: brb going to restart and check it out.
<bearly230> That worked, thanks.
<Macster> Trying to install Xubuntu and get this error: This required the following features not present on the CPU, pae, Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<knome> Macster, 12.10 needs pae support. you can install 12.04 with non-pae though and upgrade
<Macster> Old IBM Thinkpad T42
<Macster> Thanks
<knome> yes, not all older machines/CPUs have PAE support
<Macster> cool, good to know, thanks
<knome> unfortunate, but there's not much we can do about it since we don't have the workforce to maintain a non-PAE kernel ourself
<knome> but 12.04 will always work, and upgrades from that will work too
<Macster> cool, thanks for the info
<knome> no problem - enjoy
<Macster> There's not enough ram in this old lappie to warrant using a pae kernel anyway so good to know
<knome> :)
<prpl> I have an ext4fs partition that I created for storage but it's owned by root and Thunar does not offer the "change of ownership" option that Nautilus does. How do I resolve this please ?
<prpl> I have spent time googling this
<torax> you can change the owner with chown
<prpl> opennterminal at the location ?
<prpl> any tips torax ?
<prpl> Everyone myust hyave to do this
<torax> http://askubuntu.com/questions/6723/change-folder-permissions-and-ownership
<knome> or, see what fstab says
<knome> (if it's automounted)
<prpl> it is automaounted
<prpl> I can see it and open it but cant writ5e to it
<prpl> I dont recall this as an issue before
<prpl> thanks for the link..I did read it before but was hoping for some hidden gui trick before I tried chown
<prpl> Maybe I'll just reformat to ntfs
<knome> i wouldn't suggest that if you're using the drive with linux
<prpl> Its just like a windows partition....
<prpl> You mean defragging ?
<knome> no, i mean i wouldn't suggest ntfs
<knome> there might be some problems with ntfs and linux
<prpl> linux meaning xubuntu ?
<knome> xubuntu, too
<prpl> I am actuallyb trying to move away from partitioning storage in ntfs
<PhoenixSTF> prpl, xubuntu is linux based kernel. so everything that goes for linux, xubuntu inherits
<prpl> I am used to dragging a windows xp around so it works best as a share between xp and linux
<prpl> ntfs that is
<prpl> So out of habit I create ntfs storage partitions
<prpl> The ext4 requires permission alteration. In nautilus it's a piece of cake
<PhoenixSTF> well if dropping windows is not a option, you can always make a exfat partition with your home windows folders
<PhoenixSTF> i don't know if exfat works on linux
<PhoenixSTF> otherwise, fat32 works just fine
<prpl> fat has the 4gb issue though I want to figure out the exta...no xp on this hdd
<prpl> ext4*
<PhoenixSTF> then is ntfs... dont install linux on a ntfs
<prpl> I have xubuntu on a 10 gb partition...ext4...and another partition 30 gb ext4 that requires ownership adjustment so II can access it as username
<prpl> I*
<prpl> thats where I am now
<prpl> the second empty partition is root owned
<prpl> I am used to nautilus wher it can be easily changed, the ownership ...
<prpl> I must learn how to change the ownership using the chown command I believe but now must figure out the actual content of the command  that follows sudo chown
<prpl> -R username: group directory....what is the group and is the directory the UUID of the partition ?
<recon_lap>  group is the group you what the directory to belong to and directory is the directory you want to change, -R is recursive
<recon_lap> prpl: UUID's would be used at the partition level in fstab
<prpl> recon_lap...I renamed the partition to "26GB_EXT4_Storge" so I know what it is at all times
<recon_lap> prpl: I not really a expert, but you at the file system level now, so you working from mount point
<prpl> so its location will be /media/26GB_EXT4_Storge "
<prpl> ?
#xubuntu 2012-11-22
<drcping> hi, I have a problem with the wifi on xubuntu. when I connect to my router and type ifconfig or iwconfig everything looks good, but when I type sudo dhclient wlan0 he doesn't find anything. I tried conecting to another wifi and that worked without problems.
<recon_lap> prpl: if that where it's mounted, I dont know, go have a look
<prpl> thats where it is in the directory tree
<drcping> all my other diveces connect to my wifi withut problems.
<recon_lap> prpl:  do a ls -r /media/26GB_EXT4_Storge
<prpl> recon_lap...lost+found
<prpl> that's it
<prpl> so what wouuld be the magic line that will change it to username accessible ?
<prpl> sudo chown prpl:group /media/26GB_EXT4_Storge
<recon_lap> sudo chown  yourusername:yourgroup  /media/26GB_EXT4_Storge -R
<prpl> dont know the group nME
<prpl> name*
<recon_lap> prpl do a ls -l in you home dir, it'll be beside you user name, probably the same
<recon_lap> sudo chown prpl:prpl /media/26GB_EXT4_Storge -R , but I accept no responsibility to any damage that might result from using this command :)
<prpl> the group name is my username ?
<recon_lap> prpl, it's the default. so probably
<prpl> or is it a 4 digit number ?
<recon_lap> prpl:  that would be the file size in blocks i think , when you do a ls -l , do you see prpl prpl ?
<recon_lap> username usergroup
<prpl> drwxr-xr-x 2 prpl prpl 4096 Nov 20 15:11 Desktop
<prpl> is the first of several similar after ls -l in home directory
<recon_lap> so your group is prpl
<prpl> ok....so I will try that then
<prpl> is there a space before the semi colon ?
<recon_lap> prpl no, prpl:prpl
<prpl> ty
<recon_lap> bloody smiley
<prpl> no spelling mistakes allowed
<recon_lap> right, thats me for today, goodluck prpl
<prpl> many thanks recon_lap
<recon_lap> yw
<prpl> may your...always be....
<prpl> you fill it in
<prpl> does one have to login after chown-ing a partition for it to kick in ?
<prpl> or reboot or anything ?
<joffery> im using xubuntu 12.10, fresh install.  i go to the ubuntu software center and whenever i hit install, it just does nothing.  why would this be?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1376149/ here is the traceback when i run from terminal and hit "install"
<v1adimir> lsb_release -a
<v1adimir> oops
<v1adimir> lsb_release -a shows up ok? @ joffery
<joffery> No LSB modules are available.
<joffery> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<joffery> Description:	Ubuntu 12.10
<joffery> Release:	12.10
<joffery> Codename:	quantal
<v1adimir> cool
<nencinip> Hello to everyone
<nencinip> Some one have exprience on Xfce 4.10 and set dual head monitor resolution ?
<well_laid_lawn> nencinip: what part are you having trouble with?
<nencinip> i'm try to set a Radeon 9200 (rv280) to dual head, with different monitor resolution
<nencinip> however, the result is, all 2 monitor have same res. Why?
<pgib> hey guys. I really want to install 12.10, but I cannot get it to show up in my update manager.  http://xubuntu.org/upgrading/  I don't see anything about a new Xubuntu release. Synaptic shows the latest version of xubuntu packages as 12.04.11...
<well_laid_lawn> are you using amd's proprietry graphics driver?
<well_laid_lawn> nencinip: ^
<well_laid_lawn> pgib: have you updated ?
<nencinip> i suppose that are the open one, lsmod return "radeon"
<well_laid_lawn> nencinip: you should be able to set that up in xfce's display settings afaik
<well_laid_lawn> you  might need to use something like arandr
<well_laid_lawn> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.6-1 (quantal), package size 62 kB, installed size 456 kB
<tinah> hey, any alternative to network-manager and wicd to connect/manage wireless connection?
<tinah> network-manager seems so buggy
<nencinip> i've tried to set XFCE using display.xml, but result is ever 1° monitor res= 2° monitor res
<pgib> well_laid_lawn, I've done "check for updates" and have updated everything, except for two tor packages that won't upgrade anymore because they aren't from authenticated sources..
<well_laid_lawn> nencinip: see if arandr helps   sudo apt-get install arandr
<nencinip> goiing to trying arand... (thanks at now)
<well_laid_lawn> pgib: I don't know why it wouldn't show. you might need to try the command line option
<pgib> I've tried 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get upgrade'
<pgib> is there a special repository for 12.10?
<pgib> ahha "Only notify me of new LTS versions" was selected.  But now, it says "New Ubuntu release '12.10' is available"  I don't want Ubuntu though...
<well_laid_lawn> it checks what packages you have and upgrades those
<well_laid_lawn> ubuntu and xubuntu use the same repos
<well_laid_lawn> so it will upgrade xfce not add unity
<pgib> ok, I know they differ mainly by the default packages, I just didn't want it to pull in god-awful Gnome
<ms_> hi all :)
<ms_> I have problem in ubuntu. when I shut down my pc it shows me:"Failed to receive a reply from the session manager. Session manager must be in idle state when requesting a shutdown" and refuse to stop. idea??
<skumar> Hi, I'm thinking of installing Xubuntu, I've been using KDE for the past 6 years and Gnome before that.
<skumar> Looking for something snappy, but read reviews that Xubuntu is getting bigger and bigger
<skumar> and losing the snapiness. Is it all wrong and should I go ahead and setup and configure
<skumar> or are they right ...and I won't see a lot of difference between Xubuntu and Kubuntu ?
<ruien> i'm sure it's getting bigger and bigger, but so is everything else. I think Xfce is a fantastic desktop environment and less resource-intensive than KDE. But if you ask about speed, i'm not sure. They may both be fast if you have sufficient RAM, but likely Xfce will use less of that RAM.
<ruien> But, i personally use Xfce because i like the design best, not because it's faster than some other environment
<skumar> ok
<skumar> If I look at it from the very top ...it is quite sad that none of the distributions I've tried U/Kubuntu, Suse are snappy in the long run when compared to windows.
<skumar> maybe it is fast in the beginning but it eventaully slows down.
<skumar> I don't know what it is ...whether it is resource allocation and book-keeping or if it is window manager.
<skumar> I'll give X/Lubuntu a try and see.
<xubuntu528> downloaded a live image of xubuntu 12.10 and booted my laptop with it, but when I try to install to hard disk by clicking on the desktop icon, nothing appears to happen
<xubuntu528> tried using terminal to type the command, but it throws up an error "Fatal Python error: Py_Initilaize: Unable to get the locale encoding"
<xubuntu528> any suggestions?
<tomyl> hi I'm running xubuntu 12.04 and firefox is misbehaving after installing latest updates, if I try to resize the window it becomes very small and freezes, is this a known problem already?
<tomyl> happens with fresh firefox profile (no addons) too
<tomyl> seems to affect thunderbird too
<ms_> and, how to run "metacity" by default when I just open my desktop??
<ms_> could someone tell something here? no???
<frogman1984> no idea sorry...
<ms_> doesn't matter, it's already ok :) but now, how to activate "window manager", and "window manager tweaks" please?
<ruien> same here; i've not had any experience with metacity.
<Mike-Linux-NL> Hello :)
<Mike-Linux-NL> Does somebody else has the issue in Xubuntu on a laptop that the external mouse is freezing randomly?
<Mike-Linux-NL> trackpad works still fine when mouse freezes up.
<tomatopotato> interesting
<frogman1984> Mike-Linux-NL not yet...
<ruien> I've used xubuntu 12.04 on three laptops since april and have not seen that problem.
<Mike-Linux-NL> i think its the latest kernel update that caused it
<well_laid_lawn> check dmesg in a terminal
<Mike-Linux-NL> and i must say, its very very annoying :)
<ms_> Mike-Linux-NL, everytime I got it I push the power button, oops!!!
<Mike-Linux-NL> well, when it freezes up, i have to click a few times, and then it starts working again. its not the mouse, cause under windows it keeps working fine with no issues at all.. when using the trackpad i dont have that issue. but it seems that xubuntu can not handle trackpad and external wireless mouse at the same time
<ruien> and nothing related in `dmesg` at all?
<tomatopotato> hrmm sounds like mouse goes in sleep mode or something lol
<Mike-Linux-NL> i havent had that issue before. and i see a lot of bugs being filed on launchpad related to the same issue. it seems to apply on all *buntu derivates in 12.04 and 12.10
<well_laid_lawn> can be a usb port starting to fail
<well_laid_lawn> too
<Mike-Linux-NL> ruien: no, cause it works after a few secs again
<tomatopotato> welll then its a bug i guess, do they have any solution to this on launchpad?
<Mike-Linux-NL> yeah.. i have 4... happens on all of them
<frogman1984> Infra Red sensor?? :-)
<Mike-Linux-NL> no.. its been filed a 100 times by now..
<tomatopotato> prolly they dont know what its cousing that problem yet
<tomatopotato> maybe its a ool situation and you must wait till they figure out
<tomatopotato> dmesg says nothing before and nothing after?
<tomatopotato> like while its worknig, and when it stops working , and when it starts working again, are there any new lines in dmesg?
<tomatopotato> and is it always in same cycles? like every 5 minutes, or only in specific task, application
<Mike-Linux-NL> the thing is, as soon the mouse freezes up, if i use the trackpad it works, and then on the external mouse too... it looks like it hibernates the external mouse for a few secs... haha
<Mike-Linux-NL> and it happens randomly
<Mike-Linux-NL> within 15 to 40 secs
<Mike-Linux-NL> so in very short time periods....
<well_laid_lawn> I wonder if it is a udev setting
<tomatopotato> you didnt asnwer the question about demsg
<Mike-Linux-NL> doin it right now
<Mike-Linux-NL> here is the DMESG txt: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/4260461/web/dmesg-mouse-issue.txt
<tomatopotato> is thi[s before orafter?
<tomatopotato> is the laptop on energy save mode?
<tomatopotato> might be related
<tomatopotato> or does this happen even when the power is connected or only on battery?
<prasad> hello, I my media player are unable to recognize the media buttons on the keyboard. Just play next and previous
<prasad> am running xubuntu 12.10
<prasad> on a dell inspiron N5010
<TheSheep> prasad: try selecting a different keyboard model in the keyboard settings
<prasad> I have tried a few variations. Can someone tell me hot to identify which keyboard layout I have
<TheSheep> meant model, not layout
<TheSheep> the model name is usually printed on a sticker on the back side of your keyboard
<TheSheep> next to the serial number
<Yoan> Hi, i want to ask somethin :)
<Yoan> about xubuntu 12.10
<Yoan> about xubuntu 12.10
<Yoan> i love the task manager who is it in ubuntu, but in xubuntu is awful, how to return it ?
<prasad> yeah. I have tried that too...it doesnt help. And im on a laptop. No keyboard model is shown
<prasad> can i post links on this channel?
<Yoan> try
<Yoan> www.google.com
<Yoan> well, it can :)
<prasad> no, i meant does it violate any rules
<prasad> http://www.laptopskeyboard.com/dell-inspiron-keyboard/3402-replacement-for-dell-inspiron-n5010-keyboard-kr-layout.html
<Yoan> what about this kayboard ?
<prasad> i am having trouble getting some of my media keys to work on xubuntu 12.10. TheSheep advised me to change the keyboard model
<ms_> hi all! just a question: what is winrar(windows) in xubuntu?
<prasad> i was wondering how to detect the model
<Yoan> does it work on other distributons or Windows ?
<prasad> yeah. It even worked on mint
<Yoan> it's 7zip
<prasad> just not working in xubuntu
<Yoan> software centre
<Yoan> well the problem is in xubuntu
<Yoan> and i have problems with brighest on Linux on alll
<Yoan> but i have solution
<prasad> all my buttons except play next previous and pgup work
<ms_> but I opened a .rar with 7zip, it wasn't opening!?
<Yoan> search in serach on software centre
<Yoan> ,,rar''
<Yoan> and install the first
<Yoan> without this of course: ,,''
<ms_> Yoan, ok, I'll give a feedback after. :)
<Yoan> ok
<Yoan> btw prasad i haveproblems with screen also :D
<Yoan> my screen trembling
<Yoan> :D
<Yoan> only in Linux
<Yoan> in Windows - No, brighest - also is working :|
<prasad> sorry Yoan, I am a noob myself.
<Yoan> and i :D
<Yoan> i don't know how to repair the trembling
<Yoan> ;(
<Yoan> but i ignore him, because i hate windows and love linux
<Yoan> now i'm in LIVE Cd, installing Xubuntu :D
<ms_> Yoan, It's written: "This program is shareware and you must register it after 40 days of use." "Unarchiver for .rar files(non free version)"
<Yoan> lo, my is free
<Yoan> do you search in software center ?
<ms_> yep, in Ubuntu Software Center
<Yoan> can you eait me to create a picture
<Yoan> to show you ?
<Yoan> 3-4 min
<Yoan> wait*
<Yoan> not eait
<Yoan> :D
<ms_> can I what??
<Yoan> to wait me 3-4 mins
<Yoan> my english is awful :D
<ms_> doesn't matter :)
<Yoan> install this, its free but its not open sorce
<Yoan> http://prikachi.com/images/532/5521532e.png
<Yoan> the first
<Yoan> it's blue, i 'm choosed him
<Yoan> :)
<ms_> :) but did you check in "more info"?
<Yoan> yes, wait
<Yoan> This program is shareware and you must register it after 40 days of use.
<Yoan> i'm using him with monts
<Yoan> there's no problm
<Yoan> ok, my xubuntu was installed, i I wish you success
<Yoan> can i helped small ?
<Yoan> :D
<ms_> ok, ok :) I think it has no graphical interface. all are with the shell, no?
<Yoan> it;s package
<Yoan> not a program
<Yoan> package for program, i think
<Yoan> bb from me :)
<ms_> ? what? so it has not a graphical interface :( doesn't matter!
<ms_> Yoan, thank you, you were very helpful :)
<ms_> I just installed program "rar" and it seems that: "rar x file.rar " isn't working. and shows:"/usr/local/bin/rar: 1: /usr/local/bin/rar: Syntax error: "&" unexpected"
<ali1234> what needs to be fixed with the messaging indicator?
<ali1234> btw, i finally found a few real differences between xubuntu session and xfce session: in xfce, sound and ssh-agent don't work properly
<baizon> ali1234: backport for gtk2
<baizon> it works with gtk3 only
<ali1234> how do apps that don't use gtk at all work with indicators?
<ali1234> ie skype
<baizon> ali1234: the skype indicator is written in pygtk :)
<baizon> thats why its working ;)
<ali1234> and pygtk is gtk2?
<baizon> yes
<ali1234> and all this also applies to the other missing indicators? bluetooth, printers, session, datetime?
<baizon> but its not pygtk, sorry it is PyGObject
<baizon> thats what its called :D
<baizon> pygtk is for gtk2, pygobject is for gtk3 :)
<knome> ali1234, xubuntu does have those other indicators you mention
<ali1234> how do i make them work then?
<baizon> ali1234: it wont, the ubuntu team needs to port it for gtk2
<baizon> or the xfce team switches to gtk3 :)
<baizon> both sollutions will work
<ali1234> hopefully the latter, as there's zero chance of ubuntu doing anything with gtk2
<knome> i think you might need to install xfce4-goodies
<knome> or xfce4-datetime-plugin
<ali1234> ah, does that contain the missing xfapplet-plugin?
<ali1234> xfce4-datetime-plugin is not an indicator
<ali1234> it's a plugin
<knome> no, you're right
<ali1234> xubuntu has replacements for some of the missing indicators
<ali1234> like datetime-plugin
<ali1234> but it isn't as good
<knome> goodies has xfapplet
<knome> not sure how useful that is though
<knome> now that many gnome applets won't work with it
<ali1234> yeah, i'm assuming it also only works with gtk2 gnome-panel applets, which is virtually none now
<knome> yes
<ali1234> according to apt i don't have xfce4-datetime-plugin package installed. so i wonder what this thing on my panel that shows the time is?
<baizon> orage maybe
<knome> yup
<ali1234> nope
<ali1234> in "items" i now have "clock" and "orage panel clock" and they are different
<ali1234> orage has (external) next to it, clock does not
<ali1234> datetime-plugin is different again, it looks like the KDE one with two rows and a tiny font
<ali1234> and has no configuration options
<ali1234> http://imagebin.org/236815
<ali1234> oops, got the order wrong, it's built-in, datetime-plugin, orage
<ali1234> hehe, good news is indicator-cpufreq still works :)
<baizon> most (all) indicator works fine
<baizon> just indicator-messages for gtk2 is missing
<ali1234> except for gtk3 ones... which is all of them
<ali1234> the only official indicator which still has a gtk2 version is volume
<baizon> ali1234: and sound ;)
<ali1234> volume is the same as sound...
<baizon> yeah your right
<ali1234> sound is the right name :)
<baizon> so lets hope that xfce 4.12 will have gtk3 support ;)
<ali1234> it won't
<ali1234> not enough to make this work anyway
<baizon> ali1234: https://wiki.xfce.org/releng/4.12/roadmap/gtk3
<ali1234> it will only have basic stuff, and gtk2 will still be the target for end users
<baizon> yeah, but its a start :)
<ali1234> yeah
<ali1234> so something that annoys me about the indicators is if i click one, and then mouse over the next one, it doesn't open the menu
<ali1234> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rr1gZVRTo6o
<ali1234> this needs to be handled carefully so it isn't too sensitive
<baizon> yeah i hate this bug too
<ali1234> same goes for applications -> places menu
<ali1234> i guess i should start with something easy, like this: https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=8980
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 8980 in Action Buttons "Action Buttons, Session menu displays the user Full name instead of the username." [Normal,New]
<ali1234> goodies doesn't have xfapplet, it's not built any more
<slarty> Xubuntu 11.10 upgraded today and warned of partial upgrade and now skype is broken. Google isn't helping. Any solutions?
<slarty>  symbol lookup error: skype: undefined symbol: _ZN17QSslConfiguration12setSslOptionEN4QSsl9SslOptionEb
<slarty> ps: am on 32-bit Dell Latitude D510
<xubuntu786> Hi, i have probleme with my dispay at virtualbox. The max size for my display is 1024*768. How can I fix so there is more ?
<v1adimir> oracle?.. i resized mine by changing the windows resolution from within xD
<v1adimir> didn't bother with the rest
<xubuntu786> my windows screen is 1290*1080.
<v1adimir> i ran win xp x64 in it and just changed the desktop resolution in it and that was it
<xubuntu786> scale mode works fine
<slarty> Anyone else having trouble getting skype 4.1.0.20 to work?
<ruien> not that it's much consolation, but i'm running 4.0.0.7 on xubuntu 12.04 without any trouble
<slarty> thanks ruien - Fubuntu forum suggests a qt issue so will try update from 'unsupported updates'
<tomatopotato> how do i check what nvidia driver im using?
<TheSheep> tomatopotato: maybe look at the /var/log/Xorg.log
<tomatopotato> nevermind, its nouveau, is there a better driver for a 7600GS?
<c2tarun> anyone here?
<bazhang> yes
<c2tarun> Hi bazhang :  I downloaded a pdf and it has some high quality pics in it. Okular is taking like forever to open the pages and even if I leave it opened for a while it is not loading all the pages, any suggestions?
<bazhang> on kubuntu?
<c2tarun> nope, I am on Xubuntu, I thought Xubuntu's pdf loader is taking long so I installed okular as well
<mengine> c2tarun, maybe it's time to buy a new pc :p
<bazhang> evince aka document viewer has always done well for me, you could also install acroread from the partner repo
<bazhang> mengine, thats not helpful
<mengine> bazhang, but possible too.
<c2tarun> mengine, i3 with 4 Gigs RAM and 1 GB ATI is not enough for reading a pdf? ;)
<bazhang> !behelpful | mengine
<ubottu> mengine: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<bazhang> c2tarun, acroread is acrobat reader
<mengine> c2tarun, hm as bazhang said, try evince. doing fine here too
<bazhang> !info acroread partner
<ubottu> acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.5.1-1precise1 (partner), package size 58689 kB, installed size 138545 kB
<c2tarun> bazhang, ok, I'll try evince first then I'll try acroread
<mengine> bazhang, ever tried to open a pdf with HQ content on a single core 1gb ram? so...
<bazhang> c2tarun, be sure to enable partner repo if you wish to install from it
<c2tarun> bazhang, is evince better then Document Viewer, I can see that both have same authors
<bazhang> c2tarun, they are one and the same
<c2tarun> bazhang, ok, then I tried document viewer and its not doing any good :( trying acroread now
<mengine> bazhang, i guess is there is a bug, or just a bad code change, which has snuck into a core pdf library somewhere. if this is the case, im pretty sure it will be fixed in the near future. if nothing helps in your case, try to  get a pdf viewer running in wine. this will do it fine then.
<mengine> *-is +that
<bazhang> mengine, perhaps you mean c2tarun
<c2tarun> mengine, I dont have wine installed but I have virtual box with XP in it, I'll try on that.
<bazhang> I've got no problems viewing pdfs
<mengine> bazhang, perhaps... sorry im at work.
<mengine> c2tarun, just be sure to check on updates for the lib if your problem is not solved through various applications.
<c2tarun> mengine, sure
<c2tarun> mengine, Acrobat Reader on WinXP in virtual box is working little slow but lot faster than okular/evince.
<mengine> c2tarun, then it could be possible what i wrote before.
<sambagirl> hi i am trying to change to another version of ubuntu that uses gnome so that i can have the same environment and functionality that i have enjoyed in 10.10 ubuntu and 10.04. is this the right version? kubunut uses kde. ubuntu uses unity. i want to use gnome.
<bazhang> then #ubuntu
<bazhang> xubuntu is xfce4
<bazhang> ie Not Gnome
<drc> (tm)
<ali1234> you want #ubuntu-gnome actually
<sambagirl> oh gosh ok like elive
<bazhang> sambagirl, I already told you that gnome-panel will give you the classic look
<sambagirl> ahh ok
<bazhang> ali1234, thats not right
<ali1234> yes it is
<sambagirl> i know you did bazhang
<ali1234> gnome-panel is no longer supported
<sambagirl> i am just shopping around this day.
<bazhang> ali1234, please stop spreading mis info
<pablo24h> Hi
<bazhang> gnome-panel IS supported.
<ali1234> gnome panel will cease to work entirely in gnome 3.8
<ali1234> which will be the next major release
<bazhang> ali1234, no longer supported means now
<sambagirl> why would the eliminate that necesisariy feature?
<ali1234> yep, nobody is actually supporting it with bug fixes NOW, because they know it's pointless
<bazhang> ali1234, thats enough
<ali1234> why do you have a problem with me simply repeating things that have already been decided by the gnome project?
<pablo24h> I came here looking for help. Someone could help me?
<ali1234> pablo24h: what's up?
<pablo24h> I'm trying to install xubuntu, all OK, but when I reboot, the screen appears black after the initial machine screen
<ali1234> you mean the bios?
<ali1234> what graphics card do you have?
<pablo24h> nvidia 5500 gtx
<ali1234> hmm
<pablo24h> yes, the bios
<ali1234> did you tick the box "install additional software" in the installer?
<pablo24h> All I can do is restart the physical button
<pablo24h> yes, I did tick it
<pablo24h> Should not have done?
<ali1234> it's difficult to say
<ali1234> i don't usually tick it
<pablo24h> may be the nvidia propietary driver?
<ali1234> yes, if you tick the box that gets installed
<ali1234> so i'm told anyway
<ali1234> can you activate recovery mode?
<ali1234> then check that linux-headers-generic is installed
<ali1234> also, how long did you wait on the black screen before rebooting?
<pablo24h> no, I can't activate
<pablo24h> five minutes
<ali1234> so you boot up while holding left shift
<ali1234> what happens?
<pablo24h> sorry, that I have not tried
<pablo24h> mmm I will try it and then come back to tell you, thank you ali1234
<xubuntu615> Hello,
<xubuntu615> I have a quick question, if anyone could help,
<ali1234> what is the question?
<frojnd> Hi there! :)
<frojnd> I have Acer aspire one 722 and apperantly driveres aren't isntalled. How do I install open source radeon drivers from command line?
<sambagirl> hi if you select the filesystem to copy to an external drive, does that filesystem include the external drive that is attached as being part of the filesystem you are copying and therefore increasing the size of the actual copy?
<ali1234> sambagirl: in what software?
<pablo24h> ali1234
<bazhang> sambagirl, are you trying to copy and paste / with nautilus?
<pablo24h> I have been able to enter xubuntu!!
<pablo24h> Thank you a lot!
<frojnd> 7wc
<sambagirl> yes
<sambagirl> sorry
<bazhang> sambagirl, thats not how to clone a drive
<sambagirl> i think when you select filesystem it includes all filesystems
<sambagirl> i would use clonezilla
<sambagirl> but i am just making a sinple copy that's all
<bazhang> copying and pasting with nautilus will not work
<sambagirl> i know you have to move
<sambagirl> or tar the drive
<sambagirl> i'll just skip it
<bazhang> why not just image the disk
<sambagirl> i have my home directory
<sambagirl> because i am upgrading to a new version and what good would an image do?
<sambagirl> but i could extract the image then
<sambagirl> yeah i get it thanks bazhang
<sambagirl> thanks
<bazhang> sambagirl, then why are you trying to copy and paste root
<sambagirl> it's my hard drive in my laptop, i want to make sure i have everything.
<sambagirl> just want to make sure
<ali1234> are you really upgrading?
<ali1234> or just switching to a different install cd?
<ali1234> because you know... there's really no difference what image you install from
<cjohnston> knome: ping
<sambagirl> i meant fresh install
<sambagirl> this particular laptop was pure linux and i might modify it with partitions this time instead of a straight linux laptop. not sure yet.
<sambagirl> i have my home directory that's sufficient
<sambagirl> that should be sufficient?
<knome> cjohnston, pong
<cjohnston> knome: are the xubuntu blueprints all sorted out and good for status.ubuntu.com?
<knome> cjohnston, yep, thanks! :)
<cjohnston> np.
<cjohnston> ty
<Catbuntu> brb
<Catbuntu> hi
<ali1234> baizon: i've been researching the indicator stuff a little more
<ali1234> the difference between skype etc and the volume indicator is that skype uses indicator-application, which has gtk2 and gtk3 versions
<baizon> yes
<ali1234> where as volume is it's own indicator
<baizon> indicator-messages doesnt support gtk2
<ali1234> so the question i have now is why indicator-messages doesn't just go through indicator-application
<ali1234> i suspect the reason is indicator-application was an afterthought rather than a planned API
<Catbuntu> Uhm...
<Catbuntu> Isn't it possible to have Ubuntu One emblems at Thunar?
<Catbuntu> :(
<baizon> Catbuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/15710/ubuntu-one-for-xfce-or-xubuntu
<baizon> ali1234: that you have to ask the ubuntu team :)
<Catbuntu> I installed Ubuntu One, it's working
<Catbuntu> But there isn't a "sync with ubuntu one" option on Thunar's context menu nor those emblems for synched directories
<ali1234> i'm pretty sure in the beginning the plan was that all apps would have to put anything they wanted to display into one of the officially sanctioned indicators, and indicator-application only really came about because proprietary apps like skype flatly refused to have a UI different from other OS
<rhin0> hi - for the purposes of virtualbox on xubuntu 10.04 - what OS do I choose - I don't see xubuntu I see ubuntu 64 bit, linux 2.6 64 bit
<rhin0> debian
<ali1234> ubuntu
<rhin0> for the purpose of setting up a virtualbox on xubiuntu 64 for xubuntu 64 (10.04)
<rhin0> ok - "ubuntu" 64?
<ali1234> yes
<rhin0> ta.
<ali1234> although
<TheSheep> rhin0: xubuntu is mostly ubuntu under the hood, it shares most of the internals
<rhin0> i know
<TheSheep> rhin0: anything for ubuntu will work on xubuntu
<ali1234> what kernel version was 10.04?
<rhin0> just wanted to be sure
<rhin0> 2.6.32
<ali1234> it might be more appropriate to pick "linux 2.6" then
<TheSheep> ouch, that old :)
<ali1234> what also, version of virtualbox?
<rhin0> well hey - I have one bug that stops me from using 12.04 - one singular bug - nobody seems ot address
<rhin0> have logged it
<ali1234> if host and guest are both 10.04 then pick ubuntu
<ali1234> if host is 12.04 or something linux 2.6 may be better. tbh i'm not sure what difference it even makes.
<manyhigh> Hi, is this the support channel for xubuntu?
<rhin0> yes
<TheSheep> !hi | manyhigh
<ubottu> manyhigh: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<manyhigh> Can you fix the Windows partition that fail to boot after shrunken it in the xubuntu installer?
<ali1234> maybe, maybe not
<ali1234> at what point does it fail booting? what error messages do you see?
<TheSheep> it tells you to make a backup before you do it anyways
<ali1234> also what windows version and what type of hardware do you have?
<TheSheep> I scared him off :(
<ali1234> more likely he only has one computer and needs to check the error
<TheSheep> let's hope so
<ali1234> i hope he doesn't have windows 7/8 with ssd accelerator
<ali1234> because linux will corrupt those beyond hope if you so much as mount it
<TheSheep> yay
<manyhigh> It says a disk reading error accoured press ctrl+alt+dlt to restart, I can still acces the partition fine when in ubuntu
<ali1234> ok. what windows version is it?
<manyhigh> Windows 7
<ali1234> ok. and what type of computer?
<manyhigh> HP Pavillion M6 laptop with AMD A10 and 7670m
<ali1234> does it have an ssd accelerator by any chance?
<manyhigh> No a regulare HDD
<ali1234> ssd accelerator is a combination of regular hdd and ssd cache
<ali1234> reviews online appear to indicate some models of that laptop have it
<manyhigh> Not on this one, seems to be almost exclusive to intel ultrabook models
<ali1234> ok. well, the first thing you need to do is back up everything in case you somehow make the problem worse
<manyhigh> Ok
<manyhigh> What would you advise me to do when I've done this?
<ali1234> verify that the backups actually work and are not corrupted :)
<veronika> Hi there
<TheSheep> hi | veronika
<TheSheep> !hi | veronika
<ubottu> veronika: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<veronika> I've just install  xubuntu 12.10 and I'd like to completely replace Thunar with PCmanFM file manager. I've already installed pcmanfm, what's next step?
<veronika> Is there a guide for this?
<TheSheep> veronika: now just use it instead of thunar?
<veronika> So I just delete Thunar icon on desktop and put pcmanfm inthere?
<ali1234> veronika: open settings manager->prefered applications ->utilities and change thunar to pcmanfm
<ali1234> and yeah that's pretty much it
<veronika> ali1234: tnx :) That's what I needed :)
<TheSheep> some plugins may still have thunar hardcoded, but you can report that as a bug in them
<manyhigh> Un related to previous question. When pressing the powerbutton after suspending Xubuntu the powerled turns on but the screen stay black
<veronika> Now I have to replace firefox with chromium
<veronika> I'll try with prefered applications
<ali1234> yep, same thing
<veronika> ali1234: that's fantastic! Was that feature in 12.4?
<manyhigh> Is there a secret button combination, how do i fix it or is the feature broken?
<ali1234> veronika: sure
<ali1234> manyhigh: suspend is a crapshoot :(
<ali1234> report a bug i guess
<manyhigh> Ok, thanks, but I don't have time to back up tonight, can you point me on the right trail  for when I've sorted that?
<ali1234> do you have windows install cd?
<ali1234> or do you have one of those terrible recovery partition things?
<manyhigh> No, HP did send one with the laptop for some reason
<manyhigh> recoverpartion I'm afraid..
<ali1234> you're going to have problems then
<manyhigh> But the key should work if I can get my hands on a windows 7 cd
<ali1234> you might need an OEM disk
<ali1234> tried windows safe mode or whatever they call it these days?
<manyhigh> Except xubuntu I can only choose windows and windows recovery mode, both end up in the same error message
<ali1234> i've seen this happen before
<ali1234> for some reason windows doesn't run a disk check sometimes
<ali1234> it can be just trivial problem like the partition was not clean unmounted
<ali1234> or it could be massive filesystem corruption
<ali1234> the problem is how to boot windows to tell it to do a disk check, when it won't boot
<manyhigh> I can acces all my files, so i doubt that
<ali1234> if you use a windows install cd and boot rescue mode it should be possible to repair it. but if you repair with the wrong type of CD you can mess up the install
<TheSheep> you can access the file list
<TheSheep> doesn't mean the contents is not corrupted
<ali1234> yeah, did you verify the files aren't corrupted?
<ali1234> *all* of them?
<manyhigh> Ok, not all of them
<ali1234> i had a hard drive once where all the files were ok, and all the directory listing were ok, they just didn't match
<TheSheep> it's usually good to dd (dump) the whole disk to some external storage before you try doing anything with it
<ali1234> so you open some.mp3 and get a text document
<ali1234> etc
<TheSheep> to make sure you can go back where you were
<ali1234> that was a real pain to sort out
<ali1234> yeah, make a full dd image if there's stuff you can't replace
<ali1234> (that was a reiserfs btw)
<ali1234> so much for "most reliable filesystem"
<veronika> When I shuts down or reboot xubuntu I get annoying message about speech-dispatcher something and I think it fails
<ali1234> veronika: don't worry about it. just means it didn't exit clean
<veronika> ali1234: every time?
<veronika> :(
<ali1234> yeah
<manyhigh> Ok I'll do that and try the recovery plan and check with HP what kind of disc I need
<ali1234> remember how windows used to hang on "shutting down your computer..." forever?
<ali1234> cos some program refuses to exit
<veronika> ali1234: ..yes
<ali1234> it's like that. but linux does not stand for bad behaved software and just kills it and prints that warning.
<veronika> ok great :) Makes sense
<ali1234> manyhigh: whe you mount that partition in ubuntu do you see any warnings on dmesg or syslog?
<manyhigh> The windows partition? No just disk read error and and opt to press ctrl alt dlt
<ali1234> no, when you access the files in ubuntu
<ali1234> hmm, it could also be because drive letter changed in windows
<ali1234> you might want to try ntfsfix on it, but not until you have backed up and preferably imaged the drive
<manyhigh> No error/warning windows open or is it a file I need to check for it?
<ali1234> open terminal and do "dmesg"
<ali1234> you will see loads of stuff
<ali1234> try dmesg | grep ntfs
<ali1234> or actually
<ali1234> just install pastebinit
<ali1234> then do dmesg | pastebinit
<ali1234> also sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<ali1234> and each time it will give you a URL
<ali1234> paste the URL here
<manyhigh> If it's command-line pastebinit client, it's already installed
<ali1234> yeah
<manyhigh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1378086/ for the first command and http://paste.ubuntu.com/1378089/
<ali1234> hmm
<xubuntu820> #help
<knome> !ask | xubuntu820
<ubottu> xubuntu820: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ali1234> manyhigh: i'm confused about that fdisk output but it might be your locale
<ali1234> any idea what SFS and Utökad means? is Utökad "extended"?
<xubuntu820> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<manyhigh> yes utökad is extended, SFS I'm not sure
<knome> xubuntu820, please ask the question.
<ali1234> ok, SFS is dynamic disk
<xubuntu820> !join
<xubuntu820> join
<xubuntu820> #join
<knome> xubuntu820, what are you doing?
<Cilyan> Hi everyone !
<ali1234> manyhigh: this guy seems to have had same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1653493
<Cilyan> I just installed Xubuntu 12.10 on a friend's PC and I'm getting black screen instead of Plymouth at bootup. Login screen displays fine (lightdm I guess), further graphics also. It's an ATI card with opensource drivers.
<Cilyan> I already tried to remove vt.handoff from the grub cmd line, but I'm only getting plymouth at the very end of the boot, there is a long black screen phase before this point. At shutdown, everything is fine
<Cilyan> Could you please point me to some possibly related threads, google was not really a good friend today...
<veronika> Ok.. when I close laptop's lid Screen locks, I put in password, but then I see another Xscreen saver lock screen... so I have to type twice time password just to unloc, how to resolove this? (clean installation of 12.10)
<v1adimir> yea, same here on nvidia; shutdown is text on screen, but whatever :)
<v1adimir> too*
<ali1234> manyhigh: it's not looking good unfortunately, but i have no experience of dynamic disks
<manyhigh> Seems it could be HP only allowing 4 partitions and turned my the windows partition into a basic one instead of dynamic, am I getting it right?
<v1adimir> 4 is the max number of /primary/
<v1adimir> err i think
<ali1234> manyhigh: not sure at all
<v1adimir> (but nothing to do with HP)
<ali1234> you only have 4 primary
<ali1234> i suspect mixing SFS and extended has confused windows a lot
<manyhigh> Worst case I could "upgrade" my w7 to w8 for $12 and install it from a disc I have, but I would rather not resort to that
<veronika> I have another issue, playing youtube videos makes cpu load very very load.. Is there any sweet GUI governor that you recommend for notebooks? And I have successfully installed ati propriatery drivers for 3d accelaration
<veronika> Also in full screen playing youtube is like tearing video apart and audio way out of sync..
<ali1234> flash is notorious for doing that. html5 isn't much better
<TheSheep> veronika: flash sucks in full screen on linux, that is unlikely to change unless someone buys off Adobe and makes them care
<veronika> but still do you suggest me any GUI governors? So I set to maximum performance when on AC power?
<ali1234> it sucks slightly less if you use chrome (not chromium) and have an nvidia card
<veronika> Also my previous issue? How to disable second lock screen?
<veronika> ali1234: ah.. I have ati and chromium :P
<TheSheep> veronika: could it be that you have both xscreensaver and gnome-screensaver running?
<v1adimir> yea chromium has /different/ flash
<veronika> TheSheep: celan install.. haven't done anything by myself..
<TheSheep> veronika: what does 'dpkg -l | grep screensaver' say?
<veronika> v1adimir: so u suggest to install chrome? :| don't trust google so much but what do I have left for
<v1adimir> veronika: i wouldn't put chrome, but chromium
<manyhigh> Thanks for the help, last question: How do I make backspace make chromium go back a step?
<TheSheep> v1adimir: chromium doesn't come with the harcoded flash that chrome has
<ali1234> it's not "hardcoded" - it just uses a different api
<ali1234> and is a newer version that google have "fixed"
<TheSheep> ali1234: it's compiled inside chrome, and uses the nacl api
<v1adimir> veronika: this is the one i use, but again can't recommend using ppa-s on your box :) http://ppa.launchpad.net/a-v-shkop/chromium/ubuntu
<ali1234> it uses the pepper api actually
<veronika> TheSheep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1378145/
<TheSheep> veronika: looks good
<v1adimir> TheSheep: that's crazy if i hadn't noticed that, hm
<veronika> TheSheep: yet it aske me for a password for two times
<TheSheep> v1adimir: but I remember that both the power manager and the screensaver settings have this checkbox for locking the screen, you could try uchecking *one* of them and seeing what happens
<TheSheep> v1adimir: sorry
<TheSheep> veronika: ^
<v1adimir> :)
<veronika> TheSheep: let me try and find power manager
<TheSheep> ali1234: pepper is the thing that nacl programs use to communicate with the browser, no?
<ali1234> pepper is a browser plugin api, like npapi
<TheSheep> ali1234: the thing that looks like web workers?
<manyhigh> Appriciate the help, atleast a little clearer on what's wrong, good night
<ali1234> i don't know what web workers are
<ali1234> it's just a .so same as regular flash. just uses a different plugin api
<TheSheep> ali1234: a way to have threads in js, basically
<Justakill> does anyone here use sbackup? I'd like to exclude all hidden files in my home directory.
<TheSheep> ali1234: http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=108086
<ali1234> /opt/google/chrome/PepperFlash/libpepflashplayer.so
<ali1234> no doubt you could get that working in chromium, with enough hacking
<TheSheep> ali1234: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-enable-flash-support-for-google-chromium-browser.html
<TheSheep> ali1234: in chromium -- yes
<ali1234> firefox doesn't support ppapi because mozilla said "it's too hard and anyway html5" - even though they helped design it
<ali1234> but there's no reason other browsers can't support it. i mean nacl just means native code in the browser. plugins were always native anyway...
<veronika> TheSheep: You were right, when I go to power managment and untick lock screen when lid is closed I only have one lock
<v1adimir> TheSheep: if my chromium uses global flash, like firefox and it doesn't crash.. i don't get it; but tnx, gonna check that out
<veronika> about that flash performance.. haven't quite follow your debate :) You suggest me to install plain chrome?
<ali1234> v1adimir: chromium doesn't come with the pepper flash because chromium is open source...
<ali1234> both chromium and chrome can still use netscape plugins though
<v1adimir> makes sense, but i can't see how it's working fine with the 11.2 r202 flash that makes so many problems on ff
<v1adimir> :s
<ali1234> what type of problems?
<ali1234> it works exactly the same in both here
<v1adimir> pages that crash with it and all that
<v1adimir> chromium can open the URLs that ff can't
<veronika> Hm, can't find chrome in apt
<v1adimir> like IMDB trailers
<ali1234> never seen a url that ff can't open... i do use adblock though, it blocks most of the crashy flash adverts
<ali1234> veronika: you have to download it from google. i can't really say it makes a huge difference... it's a little better but not massively
<veronika> ok
<v1adimir> veronika: chromium is no longer maintained, even in the 'official' repos, gotta make it yourself or use a ppa
<veronika> let me try it
<veronika> v1adimir: why?
<veronika> :|
<veronika> is that for all chromiums? or just ubuntu
<v1adimir> they stopped a while back :f
<v1adimir> ubuntu
<veronika> that's too bad :|
<v1adimir> i think this is the one i'm on, no idea if it's trustworthy https://launchpad.net/~a-v-shkop/+archive/chromium-dev
<veronika> I wanna pimp xubuntu icon themes and everything, can you suggest me any good pages with tutorials to do that?
<knome> !themes | veronika
<ubottu> veronika: To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<veronika> yes :) xfce-look.org
<TheSheep> it's a shame that tango-generator doesn't work anymore
<Justakill> i'm looking for an interesting program for encrypting data in the vein of truecrypt? Any suggestions
<Justakill> ?
<Cilyan> ok, for me it seems plymouth is working once the initramfs has given back the control
<Cilyan> the question is, how to make it work in the initramfs...
<David-A> Justakill: you really want an "interesting" program or one that just works and is very reliable?
<Cilyan> ok, works
<Justakill> David-A: well a reliable and working program was more what I ment. But if you know of something "interesting" why not...
<xubuntu876> I have drivers for my RealTek USB wireless adapter but please could somebody explain how to install them.  I am a novice, keen to learn but really frustrated!!!!
<veronika> Does package manager when I click remove on a application removes also settings with those app? Like if I'd write apt-get --purge remove chromium in a shell?
<xubuntu876> Sorry,  I should have explained that they are on a CD Rom provided by the manufacturer
<v1adimir> purge should remove settings and all yeah
<Cilyan> For those interrested in getting boot splash, I first removed the vt.handoff parameter from the grub cmdline (/etc/grub.d/10_linux), then I added FRAMEBUFFER=y to /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/splash. You need to update both grub and initramfs
<veronika> v1adimir: can I tweak package manager that it would use that --purge options?
<v1adimir> veronika: idk :)
<Cilyan> The time to setup the screen correctly is quite long, but I suppose this is the time needed to get the graphics correctly set up...
<v1adimir> Cilyan: 'tis long, sandy bridge here, 4gb ram, sata 6gb
<lwizardl> hello
<lwizardl> I want to create a custom Xubuntu LiveCD with preconfigured applications etc, is there a tool for doing this ?
<Cilyan> v1adimir, here notebook... But on my own computer, I also have Sandy bridge, and I would say I don't care. The time to bootup the motherboard is almost longer as booting my whole linux ;)
<v1adimir> hehe :s
<David-A> Justakill: I don't encrypt myself, but there seems to be many options. Maybe ask more specific question? You want to crypt a partition or have a crypted filesystem inside a file? Must its existence be hidden?
<Justakill> David-A: a crypted filesyste, its existence does not need to be hidden.
<veronika> Hm :) I'm trying to use list for wallpapers but don't know how
<veronika> Image list :)
<veronika> When I click on it I get empty background :P
<David-A> veronika: can y
<David-A> veronika: can you click Plus and add image files to the image list?
<veronika> David-A: no I can't
<veronika> David-A: aha..
<veronika> David-A: I think I got it..
<veronika> Where do I change font?
<veronika> And size of it?
<David-A> veronika: Settings>Appearance>Fonts (for menus, panels, etc) (rendering setting affects most programs)
<veronika> Nice ;)
<veronika> Just have to change a theme and icons..
<veronika> and some tweaking for weather notifications...
<v1adimir> lolz ;) mine's totally default
<veronika> Don't like default :P
<veronika> too heavy too sintetic
<v1adimir> noticed that you don't :d
<_naxil_> hello
<_naxil_> how to reset the icon setup?
<_naxil_> now i have lot of icon disappear..
<arucard> alguien podria ayudarme
<v1adimir> veronika: just found the flash-aid firefox add-on, don't know if it'll blow up my box
<veronika> do you experience any perfromance?
<v1adimir> meh, no same thing
<v1adimir> imdb.com movie trailers, previews, whatever they are just crash the browser
<David-A> arucard: por espanol, try #ubuntu-es o #ubuntu-mx
<ali1234> v1adimir: they work for me. try to make a new firefox profile
<arucard> ok gracias
<v1adimir> ali1234: never worked, on 12.04, 12.04.1 or 12.10 :(
<ali1234> if you can reproduce it with a blank profile then report a bug
<v1adimir> gonna try, tnx
<ali1234> if you can't reproduce then it's some extension
<v1adimir> yeah, got it :)
<unheeding> if you type "command <command>" it will totally perform the command you specify
<davethefan> raz0rbraz0r testing
<davethefan> raz0rbraz0r www.google.co.uk
#xubuntu 2012-11-23
<jordi_> HOla?
<jordi_> me porian ayudar, quisiera saber donde podria descargar programas para Xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Azelphur> that's spanish not Portuguese xD
<Azelphur> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #xubuntu-es; escriba "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro. Si nadie responde, puedes intentar preguntando en #ubuntu-es.
<jordi_> anyebody know where  i can download software for my S.O.
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jordi_> thanks
<well_laid_lawn> there's plenty there to choose from
<jordi_> if i download a software of Ubuntu can i installer on Xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> jordi_: yes the both use the same repositories
<well_laid_lawn> s/the/they/
<jordi_> .D
<well_laid_lawn> you seem a bit one-eyed there jordi_ ;)
<phunyguy> Hey folks, I am on the xubuntu livecd... I thought at one time there was an envelope for online account notifications in this distro?
<Name141> Hello, I'm using a live Xubuntu after I got 'disk read error' while trying to boot to the hard drive.. It shows up in BIOS and SATA (well most of the time, sometimes it doesn't even show there).  And it's not showing in the live OS with fdisk -l , and when I go to the installer it doesn't show up.. I guess the drive is toasted? is there any other tests I might try using the living OS ?
<Name141> er live os
<Name141> ..I guess this might not actually be a xubuntu question
<Unit193> Try the boot tool of the hard drive maker, I know seagate has seatools.
<Name141> Western digital's tools are probably windows only
<Name141> the funny thing is it did this last week, and I fixed the boot.. and it ran till the power went out (breaker blew)
<Name141> now it did it again, but now it wont let me fix the boot
<Name141> or show up in installs
<Name141> I think it probably was going out, then went out ?
<webmind> trying to install xubuntu, but I keep getting errors like file X is corrupt
<webmind> usb stick is fine
<webmind> no errors
<webmind> I've tried re-installing the usbstick, no problem
<webmind> well, the problem remains
<baizon> webmind: what FS is installed there?
<frogman1984> very extrange... I did it 3 days ago and no problems
<frogman1984> i used usb live
<frogman1984> Linux live usb creator
<webmind> baizon, vfat
<baizon> webmind: try FAT32
<webmind> frogman1984, I use usb-creator-gtk
<webmind> baizon, that is fat32
<baizon> your right
<webmind> I'll try reformating and creating once more...
<webmind> already did the alternative install, couldn't get the normal one to boot
<gokk> cant get dvd working...
<gokk> followed this guide http://www.anthonynotes.com/2012/05/04/anthonys-xubuntu-12-04-post-installation-guide/
<gokk> xubuntu doesnt even detect that  there is anything in the dvd tray at all...
<gokk> what to do?
<gokk> others seem to have had same problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/76860/cd-dvd-drive-not-mounted-when-inserted-with-disc-of-any-kind
<gokk> How to get dvd tray working?
<webmind> ok, now it works...
<webmind> wow
<webmind> the moment I pressed enter, the installation failed...
<webmind> retry...
<webmind> it fails to get xubuntu-docs from the "cd"
<webmind> hash sum mismatch
<webmind> to be honest, I couldn't care less about that package
<webmind> and it should be able to get it from the internet
<webmind> it has an internet connection
<koegs> webmind: 1. after download check the md5sum, 2. do a memtest on your pc
<webmind> memtest was fine
<webmind> but each time I reinstall the usb stick, the error is at a different location
<koegs> how long did it run? is the usb-stick ok?
<webmind> 4b5df913769f11a1800d927ae8081c59  xubuntu-12.04.1-alternate-i386.iso
<webmind> usb stick gives no error
<webmind> I've checked it 3 times
<koegs> try a different one
<webmind> yeah, I'm running out of usb sticks
<webmind> I'm now trying to fix it by hand
<webmind> gave it an online repo
<koegs> still i think something with the hardware of your PC is wrong :)
<webmind> instead of usb
<webmind> could be
<gokk> maybe waltinator on that ask ubuntu thing will find a solution eventually
<webmind> ok, installed.
<webmind> maybe an idea though, to fall back on installation from the internet
<Ankhwatcher> Is there a vnc client in Xubuntu by default? If not, any suggestions?
<xubuntu405> Hello.  i'm curious.  When did Skype begin updating through the repositories?
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I have a question I looked over google but didn't get any satisfactory answer. Is XFCE derived from KDE?
<TheSheep> c2tarun: it is not
<TheSheep> c2tarun: it's based on gtk2, which is the same gui toolkit that gnome 2 was based on
<GridCube> how do i set up a cups printer on wine, their site says: Configuring printers with Wine is as simple as making sure your CUPS configuration works
<GridCube> what does that mean?
<c2tarun> TheSheep, ohh... so development in Xubuntu is more similar to Ubuntu then Kubuntu :) thanks
<TheSheep> c2tarun: I don't think it affects development process that much
<GridCube> !info cups-pdf
<ubottu> cups-pdf (source: cups-pdf): PDF writer backend for CUPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-7 (quantal), package size 37 kB, installed size 216 kB
<GridCube> mmmkay
<c2tarun> TheSheep, yeah, it wont affect backend but slight difference will be in GUI coding. am I right?
<c2tarun> anyone using flux on Xubuntu?
<c2tarun> sorry F.lux
<LuisFonseca> hello
<LuisFonseca> please helpme
<baizon> LuisFonseca: we try, but we need to know whats up
<LuisFonseca> I am not able to install the graphics card ati
<LuisFonseca> ati radeon HD 5770
<LuisFonseca> :(
<baizon> how did you try to install it?
<LuisFonseca> can someone help me install my graphics card please have tried everything is a ati radeon hd 5770 gddr5
<baizon> what went wrong?
<LuisFonseca> cd ~/; mkdir catalyst12.2; cd catalyst12.2/ [ENTER] wget -O amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run http://goo.gl/zewU2 [ENTER] chmod +x amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run [ENTER] sh ./amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run
<baizon> LuisFonseca: why not the ubuntu package?
<baizon> LuisFonseca: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<veronika> Hi there. I've noticed that my boot time is significlyy longer that with any other system, including windows7, So I've checked a few logs and I found some interesting stuff: I've checked for fail and error with dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379604/ As you can see there is omething terribly wrong, and this is my boot.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379606/
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, http://askubuntu.com/questions/124292/what-is-the-correct-way-to-install-ati-catalyst-video-drivers-fglrx/126513#126513
<veronika> Could the reason for a LONG boot be that it checks a disk each time I start computer? In that case how do I fix this?
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, I am also using ATI HD 5000 graphic card, try the link I posted, might work in your case.
<LuisFonseca> thanks
<LuisFonseca> :)
<LuisFonseca> ever say anything if it does not you?
<LuisFonseca> error :(
<LuisFonseca> sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<baizon> LuisFonseca: sudo?
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, dont worry
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, I think sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx* will also do
<LuisFonseca> luis@luis-P5Q-E:~$ sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh  sh: 0: Can't open /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<veronika> c2tarun: you mean sudo apt-get --purge remove _package_
<c2tarun> veronika, nope I meant what I typed exactly
<baizon> LuisFonseca: try sudo ./usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<veronika> any ideas on my problem with slow boot time?
<baizon> veronika: not from be, but...
<c2tarun> veronika, did you check your startup applications?
<baizon> !patience | veronika
<ubottu> veronika: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<LuisFonseca> luis @ luis-P5Q-E: ~ $ sudo. / usr / share / ati / fglrx-uninstall.sh sudo:. / usr / share / ati / fglrx-uninstall.sh: command not found
<baizon> LuisFonseca: you sure the file is even there?
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, that fglrx-uninstall.sh file is not present, same happened with me just ignore it.
<veronika> c2tarun: no, I haven't this is in settings I imagine?
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, why dont you try next command and ignore the first one.
<c2tarun> yup
<c2tarun> veronika, ^^
<LuisFonseca> ok
<c2tarun> veronika, Settings>Sessions and Startup>Application autostart
<veronika> c2tarun: Thanx! I'm looking at it and I don't know what Zeitgeist Datahub is :)
<c2tarun> veronika, I also dont know that :) can anyone help with Zeitgeist Datahub
<baizon> veronika: its for dash or other zeitgeist apps
<c2tarun> veronika, try unchecking other stuffs which you dont use, like bluetooth, if you dont use every time you start
<baizon> like synapse
<LuisFonseca> luis @ luis-P5Q-E: ~ $ sudo apt-get install ia32-libs Reading package lists ... ready The build dependency tree Reading state information ... ready ia32-libs is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:    calligra-l10n-engb calligra-l10n-pt calligra kde-l10n-en-l10n-engb    kde-l10n-pt kde-l10n-en-l10n-kde-l10n zhcn kdevelop kdevelop-php-docs-l10n    kdevelo
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, yes, go with it.
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, try avoiding pasting everything here, in case you need to share something too big, use pastebin
<LuisFonseca> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded. luis @ luis-P5Q-E: ~ $ apt-get autoremove E: Could not open lock file / var / lib / dpkg / lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<veronika> c2tarun: ok tnx, baizon, hm.. what is dash?
<baizon> veronika: http://www.practicalecommerce.com/uploads/images/0002/8113/2-the-dash.jpg
<LuisFonseca> ok imsorry
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, sudo fuser -kvi /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<LuisFonseca> already now what?
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, did you executed what I wrote above?
<LuisFonseca> yes
<LuisFonseca> :)
<c2tarun> now you can run sudo apt-get autoremove
<veronika> baizon: in Xfce where is this?
<veronika> baizon: panel?
<baizon> veronika: there is no dash for xfce
<c2tarun> baizon, yeh, where is dash in Xubuntu?
<veronika> so I can ditch this
<baizon> but other programms may use it
<baizon> yeah if your not using it
<LuisFonseca> error
<baizon> i use synapse, so i need it :)
<LuisFonseca> luis @ luis-P5Q-E: ~ $ apt-get autoremove E: Could not open lock file / var / lib / dpkg / lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<baizon> LuisFonseca: sudo!
<veronika> baizon: what aother programs, I mean what kind of other programs? e.g. dock?
<baizon> veronika: cant say
<veronika> hm ok. I'll jsut test it and see what happens
<baizon> veronika: look at dependencies when you uninstall it
<veronika> baizon: ok tnx.
<baizon> np
<veronika> Hm what about checking disks each time I power up computer?
<c2tarun> veronika, each time O_O
<LuisFonseca> is already making then?
<veronika> there  has to be something wwrong with this, the pastebinit link of log/boot.log
<veronika> c2tarun: yes..
<veronika> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379634/
<veronika> first two lines
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, did it work?
<veronika> every time I check this boot.log I see those two lines inthere
<LuisFonseca> already removed and now what?
<LuisFonseca> yes
<veronika> and I *think* this file is replaced every time computer boots? Correct me if I'm wrong
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, follow the page ;)
<c2tarun> veronika, I dont think so, file must get appended, replacing it doesn't make much sense.
<veronika> I guess I'll have to digg into fsck man page then
<veronika> to see when was the last time cleaned
<veronika> I love man ..not
<veronika> can someone please checkc dumpe2fs -h /dev/diskname ? when I do it for my / I get this: Maximum mount count:      -1
<veronika> Ok it didn't check today but still this output is interesting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379663/
<veronika> Can someone please paste his/her dumpe2fs -h /dev/diskname here?
<veronika> Ubuntu will run fsck if mount count is equal or greater than maximum mount count, or if "next check after" is passed.
<veronika> In my case, maximum moint count is -1
<veronika> so this is extremely odd..
<LuisFonseca> error
<LuisFonseca> :(
<LuisFonseca> luis@luis-P5Q-E:~$ sudo sh amd-driver-installer-amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise sh: 0: Can't open amd-driver-installer-amd-driver-installer-catalyst-12.10-x86.x86_64.run
<LuisFonseca> :(
<LuisFonseca> c2tarun :(
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, what happened?
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, did you unpack your tarball?
<LuisFonseca> what is the tarball
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, never mind :) can you pastebin the output of ls command
<LuisFonseca> do not know too am newbie in this
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, type ls and press enter :) copy the output paste here http://paste.ubuntu.com/ share the URL :)
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, are you still getting what I am trying to say?
<c2tarun> feel free to ask if you have any doubt.
<LuisFonseca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379705/
<LuisFonseca> the problem is that I'm Portuguese hehehe understand some English but I am using the translator
<c2tarun> try running this :)  sudo sh amd-driver-installer-12-2-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, no prob :) the problem was your file name was different, i corrected it. Try running what I pasted above
<LuisFonseca> my S
<LuisFonseca> MY SO is Xubuntu 12.10
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, yeah I know that, did you faced any problem again?
<LuisFonseca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379725/
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, its installed :)
<c2tarun> oops sorry
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<c2tarun> LuisFonseca, run what I pasted above
<LuisFonseca> ok
<LuisFonseca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379738/
<baizon> sudo apt-get install -f please
<c2tarun> baizon, he has more than one deb files in that folder, check bottom of this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379705/ that might also causing the problem
<baizon> ou ok
<LuisFonseca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379746/
<baizon> LuisFonseca: sudo apt-get install -f
<LuisFonseca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379755/
<baizon> 1 problem fixed :)
<LuisFonseca> :)
<c2tarun> baizon, please help him from here :) I have to leave.
<LuisFonseca> and now what do I install a graphics card?
<LuisFonseca> thanks c2tarun
<baizon> LuisFonseca: what have you done so far?
<LuisFonseca> I tried to install a graphical error but always gave
<LuisFonseca> :(
<baizon> LuisFonseca: do you have the kernel headers?
<baizon> and update to the newest kernel please :)
<LuisFonseca> as seen this friend?
<LuisFonseca> how to do this friend?
<baizon> open synaptic
<LuisFonseca> yes
<baizon> no, first run the update manager
<baizon> and upgrade
<LuisFonseca> ok
<LuisFonseca> already now what?
<baizon> check for updates
<baizon> and install them
<baizon> there should be a kernel update
<LuisFonseca> already upgraded and now what?
<baizon> check if the kernel headers are installed
<LuisFonseca> how do I check this?
<baizon> dpkg --get-selections | grep linux
<baizon> and check for "headers"
<LuisFonseca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379789/
<baizon> ok, now go to software sources
<baizon> there go to additional drivers
<baizon> and check what is activated
<LuisFonseca> where is it?
<baizon> settings i think
<baizon> or in the terminal run software-sources-gtk
<LuisFonseca> luis @ luis-P5Q-E: ~ $ software-sources-gtk software-sources-gtk: command not found luis @ luis-P5Q-E: ~ $ sudo software-sources-gtk sudo: software-sources-gtk: command not found
<baizon> LuisFonseca: you have to use more often "tab" ;)
<baizon> sorry my bad, it is software-properties-gtk
<LuisFonseca> im sorry
<LuisFonseca> ok already now what?
<baizon> go to the tab with drivers
<LuisFonseca> yes
<LuisFonseca> and now?
<baizon> what is checked?
<baizon> X.org or fglrx?
<LuisFonseca> fglrx
<baizon> hmm, well
<baizon> then it should be installed
<baizon> what does fglrxinfo gives back?
<LuisFonseca> is installed?
<LuisFonseca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379817/
<baizon> try withouth sudo please
<baizon> and just tell if you get the model of your graphics card
<LuisFonseca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379821/
<LuisFonseca> ATI RADEON HD 5770 GDDR5
<baizon> hmm
<baizon> can you run amdcccle
<baizon> ?
<LuisFonseca> how do I do that?
<baizon> same as fglrxinfo
<LuisFonseca> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379835/
<baizon> LuisFonseca: go back to software-properties-gtk and change it to x.org
<baizon> restart your pc
<baizon> then check fglrx again
<baizon> not fglrx-updates
<LuisFonseca> ok
<baizon> just fglrx. After that restart your pc again and check (fglrxinfo) the results
<LuisFonseca> until now
<LuisFonseca_> hello
<LuisFonseca_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379855/
<LuisFonseca_> baizon
<baizon> LuisFonseca_: well its working now :)
<baizon> amdcccle
<baizon> does it work?
<LuisFonseca_> already installed?
<baizon> should be
<LuisFonseca_> yes work
<baizon> then its done sir :)
<baizon> you got it
<LuisFonseca_> look there is a temperature controller for the graphics gpu?
<baizon> cant tell
<baizon> check amdcccle
<Catbuntu> hi
<baizon> !hi | Catbuntu
<ubottu> Catbuntu: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Catbuntu> Hai baizon.
<LuisFonseca_> Is there any program to see I can control the temperature and the fan of the graphics card?
<LuisFonseca_> :)
<LuisFonseca_> Is there any program to see I can control the temperature and the fan of the graphics card?
<baizon> for temp i dont think, but for fan i think there is
<baizon> LuisFonseca_: http://www.rage3d.com/board/showthread.php?t=33885444
<LuisFonseca_> compiz works with xubuntu?
<baizon> LuisFonseca_: and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1493880
<baizon> LuisFonseca_: yes because its aticonfig :)
<baizon> works with every version
<LuisFonseca_> sabes ajudar me a instalar?
<baizon> LuisFonseca_: ups sorry
<baizon> but yes, compiz works with xubuntu :)
<LuisFonseca_> im sorru
<xubuntu684> hola
<LuisFonseca_> help me to install?
<xubuntu684> hola luis
<baizon> LuisFonseca_: http://thedeathofaclown.wordpress.com/2012/05/21/pimp-your-xubuntu-12-04-desktop-with-compiz/
<baizon> LuisFonseca_: google it ;)
<LuisFonseca_> thanks:)
<baizon> np
<JulioCesar> hola
<baizon> :)
<LuisFonseca_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1379882/
<LuisFonseca_> :(
<baizon> LuisFonseca_: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<LuisFonseca_> thanks
<baizon> np
<pgib> ugh.. since upgrading to 12.10 my internet has been really slow.  Seems like it is DNS queries. There are two dnsmasq processes, one running as 'nobody' the other as 'dnsmasq' and they each take up around 80% CPU :-/
<rokin>  hi everyone  is there a good tool to setup a Multi-Monitor , i'm using now ARandR but i'm not happy with the results
<xubuntu921> hello all
<xubuntu921> first install of xubuntu
<tomatopotato> congrats
<xubuntu921> does the video mode normally go all odd? or is that an issue with me?
<tomatopotato> define odd
<xubuntu921> basically the refresh has completely gone.
<xubuntu921> so moving the installer window around has now made it all go grey.
<tomatopotato> so.. you are still installing?
<xubuntu921> its downloading updates during the install
<xubuntu921> yup
<tomatopotato> well
<tomatopotato> might get better after install
<tomatopotato> what gfx?
<xubuntu921> I guess the installer is quite demanding.
<xubuntu921> nvidia 6600 gt
<tomatopotato> shouldnt be a problem
<xubuntu921> amd 3800 64 processor
<tomatopotato> what acpu and ram?
<xubuntu921> 4gb ram
<tomatopotato> should be more then sufficient
<xubuntu921> if it continues then there might be something odd with the hardware.
<tomatopotato> wait untill its finished and you restart
<tomatopotato> doesnt have to be
<tomatopotato> can be a driver issue
<xubuntu921> true.
<tomatopotato> for the gfx card
<tomatopotato> but could be fixed also after the installation is finished
<tomatopotato> of course after reboot to :)
<xubuntu921> the motherboard has a USB issue in windows.
<xubuntu921> I'm hoping its not in xubuntu too
<tomatopotato> what kinda issue
<xubuntu921> i.e. I can't plug my big HDD in as it causes a reboot
<xubuntu921> not ideal
<xubuntu921> its like it gets overwhelmed :(
<tomatopotato> but saves the mouse movement lol
<xubuntu921> silly bitch motherboard.
<xubuntu921> yeh I can have tons of other USB things working.
<xubuntu921> but as soon as it needs a bit more juice, pop
<tomatopotato> juice huh
<tomatopotato> maybe a self powered usb hub could have fixed your probs with windows
<xubuntu921> have exactly that.
<tomatopotato> ok...
<xubuntu921> I have a hard drive caddy, then from that a USB to the big HDD
<tomatopotato> then maybe it is couseing the problems
<tomatopotato> that could be to
<tomatopotato> anyway
<xubuntu921> I could try one at a time to see which is worse.
<tomatopotato> let it install
<tomatopotato> and then reboot
<tomatopotato>  and see what happens
<xubuntu921> lets see if xu likes it :)
<xubuntu921> I'm much happier in linux tbh
<tomatopotato> who isnt
<xubuntu921> bill gates
<tomatopotato> just gaming is an issue
<xubuntu921> steam linux soon here ;)
<tomatopotato> since most games are mostly windows exclusive
<tomatopotato> yeah well
<xubuntu921> and tons of games are going to end up being browser based.
<Azelphur> steam linux is already here, unofficially
<xubuntu921> yeh
<tomatopotato> we will see about that
<Azelphur> you can use the beta
<xubuntu921> can anyone sign up Azelphur ?
<xubuntu921> or is it closed?
<Azelphur> xubuntu921: it's closed beta with a bug so you can use it without an invite
<tomatopotato> i think it was  close
<xubuntu921> thought as much
<xubuntu921> I was late to that partyy.
<Azelphur> so, anyone can use it
<xubuntu921> OH I re-read that
<Azelphur> http://media.steampowered.com/client/installer/steam.deb
<tomatopotato> whats the bug?
<Azelphur> start it up as normal, it will tell you it's unauthorised, click ok so that steam closes
<Azelphur> now in terminal run "steam steam://friends/"
<Azelphur> it'll open up again bypassing the message, enjoy.
<xubuntu921> sweet!
<tomatopotato> aha
<xubuntu921> I'm getting that going asap :)
<xubuntu921> gah error
<tomatopotato> hold the horses meanwhile lol
<tomatopotato> what error?
<xubuntu921> dependency is not satisfiable: multiarch-support
<xubuntu921> although yeah I should probably actually install an OS first :P
<tomatopotato> interesting
<tomatopotato> was that a installer error?
<tomatopotato> form the os installation?
<xubuntu921> I got an error with steam :) not OS.
<tomatopotato> ah
<xubuntu921> :)
<tomatopotato> thats why
<xubuntu921> yeh :)
<tomatopotato> like i said
<xubuntu921> holding
<xubuntu921> my
<tomatopotato> hold the horses
<xubuntu921> horses
<xubuntu921> neiiigghhhh
<fedcab> Hello, my laptop running xubuntu (which worked well when I installed it) now refuses to use the displays native resolution of 1280x800 pixel. randr also doesn't show the correct resolution. Xorg.0.log showed the resolution. Where can I get a little support on how to fix it?
<baizon> fedcab: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<GridCube> fedcab, you installed your drivers?
<GridCube> if you want to go back to your default state, just go to /ext/X11 and delete the xorg.conf file, things should be fixed after a reboot
<fedcab> @GridCube: honestly, I don't know. On my other machines I use ubuntu, where I usually find everything. Xubuntu is a little unfamiliar to me.
<GridCube> fedcab, are you using 12.10?
<fedcab> @gridcube: yes, and it doesn't work since I changed.
<fedcab> @baizon: the first thing mentioned in your reference shows the use of xrandr which does not show the correct resolution.
<GridCube> fedcab, go to the ubuntu software center and in the tab "additional drivers" check wich drivers are you using
<baizon> fedcab: then your drivers are broken
<baizon> you can try to reset the configuration, but like GridCube said check drivers first
<mengine> good evening. so who is up and running with xubuntu 12.10 and actually has a nvidia gfx-card?
<mengine> can anyone explain me how to get the current graphic card driver that is used? something like lshw -C display ?
<fedcab> @GridCube: I don't even find tabs in the software center. I'm feeling pretty stupid now.
<baizon> mengine: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/alt-nvidia-current-settings.1.html
<baizon> fedcab: you need to open software-properties-gtk
<mengine> baizon, installed it already with nvidia-current. tells me that x is not running with nvidia. then i ran nvidia-xconfig that was not able to find a xorg.conf. what?!
<baizon> mengine: so check what package is installed, it will tell you the version
<fedcab> @ Gridcube Btw: I'm using it in german. There are only drop downs named "all applications", "installed" ...
<baizon> fedcab: open terminal and type "software-properties-gtk"
<knome> mengine, xorg.conf is not used by default
<baizon> then wait a few sec
<mengine> knome, so how to get to the right drivers then?
<mengine> knome, when i run lshw -C display i see output of driver=nvidia
<mengine> baizon, should that nvidia-settings manager work actually?
<mengine> damn how i hate that nvidia shit...
<knome> mengine, can you check your attitude/language? thanks.
<GridCube> mengine, do this: alt-f2 > gksu thunar >> go to /etc/X11/ and delete/rename xorg.conf, then reboot
<fedcab> @baizon: there is only one additional driver there - for the wireless LAN.
<mengine> knome, thanks for the advice... very helpful!
<baizon> fedcab: what graphics card are you using?
<mengine> GridCube, sure. will try. thank you!
<GridCube> oh, i meant fedcab :/
<GridCube> mengine, but that should give you generic drivers aswell
<mengine> GridCube, should not speed up my opengl applications as well.
<GridCube> it will send you back to generic drivers
<fedcab> @baizon: how can I find out which driver is currently in use?
<GridCube> fedcab, if you are using 12.10 it should be on the additional drivers tab of usc
<mengine> fedcab, lshw -C display
<knome> mengine, you're welcome. and i guarantee it's useful if you want to stay in the channel
<fedcab> @GridCube, it isn't
<mengine> knome, sure. like a boss! got any useful tips for the real problem i joined for? if it leads to a result, i left in no time... i promise!
<fedcab> baizon, there is something called settings editor (edit xfconf settings) which shows two displays: default and the LVDS. The display settings (in the system settings) only show one display; unfortunately the wrong one. Is it possible that the xserver tries to apply the same settings to the internal display and the (unused) external VGA connection?
<fedcab> baizon, how can I find out which driver is currently in use, lshw shows the graphics hardware (Radeon HD 3200)
<baizon> fedcab: fglrxinfo
<XxXNightstalkerX> Hello
<XxXNightstalkerX> I have a problem
<XxXNightstalkerX> anybody up to help?
<fedcab> baizon, returns a BadRequest X error
<baizon> fedcab: so your using the open source drivers
<XxXNightstalkerX> Xubuntu only starts every second time.
<baizon> XxXNightstalkerX: try that -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/128128/how-to-boot-without-nomodeset
<XxXNightstalkerX> Sure. But what exactly does this do?
<baizon> XxXNightstalkerX: your driver dont goes up
<baizon> thats why it stays on black screen
<baizon> this disables the drivers and the system will boot
<XxXNightstalkerX> Will my drivers come back on?
<baizon> XxXNightstalkerX: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<XxXNightstalkerX> Ah
<XxXNightstalkerX> thanks.
<baizon> np
<XxXNightstalkerX> alright it starts now, but everything looks weird
<baizon> XxXNightstalkerX: well your resolution is broken then :)
<XxXNightstalkerX> The highest resolution it is giving me now is 1280 x 720
<XxXNightstalkerX> My monitor is 1920 x 1080
<baizon> XxXNightstalkerX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=12278210&postcount=5
<baizon> if this doesnt work, disable the whole gfxmode and use terminal
<fedcab> baizon, obviously, I did something to prevent the system from using non-free software. Now, I can't activate the installed AMD/ATI drivers. So I will probably have to reinstall....
<baizon> fedcab: yes try it
<XxXNightstalkerX> Yea, It doesnt work
<baizon> then change it to console mode
<XxXNightstalkerX> I'm going to take nomodeset off
<XxXNightstalkerX> It isnt going back now
<baizon> XxXNightstalkerX: sudo update-grub?
<XxXNightstalkerX> Oh yea. derp.
<XxXNightstalkerX> and how can I stop it from checking disc everytime I boot?
<baizon> welcome back XxXNightstalkerX :)
<XxXNightstalkerX> Thanks :P
<XxXNightstalkerX> Still trying to figure it out
<bynw> i have fresh install of xubuntu 12.04 LTS and the splash screen on boot does not display. also i dont get a grub menu on boot up either. my monitor gives me an error that it cannot display this video mode. in past versions and in others OSs i do get the splash screens on bootup
<bynw> i would like to get them again
<samer> I have an Acer Aspire One with AMD Dual Core 1.33 GHz processor
<samer> is xubuntu my best bet?
<samer> or should I choose a different distro?
<knome> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<samer> heh
<knome> well, that's to say
<knome> do you care more about being fast or user-friendly? and what exactly do you think that is "fast", "slow", "user-friendly" or "not user-friendly"
<samer> I see how thats a difficult question to answer... I'm giving this laptop to my friend who is not very "techy" so user-friendliness is important..
<knome> then you might want to try xubuntu for example and see if it feels smooth enough
<knome> if you need something faster, you might want to test somethings like lubuntu
<samer> interesting
<samer> never heard of lubuntu
<samer> thanks knome, thats the answer I was looking for
<knome> no problem
<knome> enjoy
<Cordel^> i need help
<Cordel^> technical and psychological
<knome> !ask | Cordel^, for the first one:
<ubottu> Cordel^, for the first one:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knome> for the psychological help, you might want to contact a local professional
<Cordel^> lol
<Cordel^> are you guys robots
<knome> the one with "bot" in her nick is, but i'm not
<knome> ...even if some might say so
<Cordel^> my unbuntu crahed
<Cordel^> crashed
<knome> if you need help with ubuntu, please ask #ubuntu
<knome> this is the support channel for xubuntu
<Cordel^> i am sure there is a difference
<Cordel^> alwthough my education lacks
<knome> there is major differences
<Cordel^> what is the INITRAMFS prompt and how do i boot out of it?
<well_laid_lawn> that's busybox and just ctrl+alt+del to reboot
<Cordel^> but evertime i reboot
<Cordel^> it goes to that prompt
<well_laid_lawn> you'll have an error something like "can't find root device"
<Cordel^> yes
<well_laid_lawn> how you fix it depends on the actual error
<well_laid_lawn> do you have an oldesr kernel to boot into?
<bluesky> If I install xbuntu from a LiveCD into a USB flash drive, will the installation change my hard drive bootloader? My concern is that my system will try to boot from USB flash drive and not hard drive.
<knome> bluesky, at the partitioning step, you can select where you install grub (the bootloader)
<knome> bluesky, to be sure that's asked, use the "manual"/"other" option
<bluesky> thanks Knome
<knome> np
<matthewh3> how do I find out how much disk space is left?
<knome> matthewh3, in terminal, df -h
<knome> or open thunar and look at the statusbar.
#xubuntu 2012-11-24
<xubuntu91> a
<itai_michaelson> hi, i can connect to my vpn with the terminal ,but when i try to use xubuntu's built in GUI (network manager) it gives up after 30 seconds (cannot establish connection) , is there a way i can change network manager's settings to wait longer ?
<holstein> itai_michaelson: is that the issue? it needs to wait longer?
<itai_michaelson> holstein, yes, the terminal waits for about 2 minutes , the gui gives up after 30 sec
<holstein> i would probably just connect with the terminal.. thats not do-able?
<itai_michaelson> not for my wife,,,,
<itai_michaelson> if there's another GUI i can use , which allows tweaking its settings..
<holstein> itai_michaelson: i would probably launch the GUI from the command line.. see if i could learn how to change it
<holstein> i might just make a shortcut for the wife that runs the command that is working in the terminal
<itai_michaelson> i can do that ,
<itai_michaelson> but does that mean that i can't change the settings for 'network monitor ' (or whatever they call it)?
<holstein> itai_michaelson: its all open, so in theory, you can do anything
<genii-around> If it connects every time to the vpn, might want to just do a post-up directive in the interfaces
<itai_michaelson> genii-around, you see , i'm in china and i have a list of servers, china usually blocks some of them , so i need an easy tool to switch between servers, the GUI is ideal ,except that it gives up too early, i wonder if anyone can point me to some config files or something where i can change these parameters
<itai_michaelson> just a quick question - the network monitor in xubuntu is the same as ubuntu?
<chromeprob> i installed the latest chrome  Version 23.0.1271.64 on 12.04 and the macromedia flash does not appear in plugins! what gives?
<genii-around> http://askubuntu.com/questions/129534/flash-player-not-present-in-chrome
<genii-around> chromeprob: ^
<chromeprob> it is not the solution for  a 32 bit system. moreover, 11.2 is the latest version for gnu/linux  from adobe. chrome comes with version 11.5  built-in which is what i need for livemocha
<chromeprob> http://livemocha.uservoice.com/forums/2163-feature-requests/suggestions/136875-increase-linux-compatibilty
<c2tarun> Hi friends, I am not able to set chromium as my default browser for Xubuntu, I tried from Settings and also from inside of chromium settings. But whenever I click any link anywhere it gets open in Firefox :( can anyone please help?
<ruien> hello all, can someone point me to documentation on how xfce handles alsa and pulseaudio, or explain a bit? I'm pretty much lost: I've noticed that 'audacity' has a lot of input options for microphone and one of them works ("HD Audio Generic ALC887-VD Analog: Rear Mic:1"). There's also a "default: Rear Mic 1" that does not work, which makes me think that the default isn't set correctly. I've also noticed that "arecord -d 5 test.wav" doesn't do anything..
<ruien> okay, for future reference, fixed by setting "PlaybackBuiltinAudioAnalogStereoPulseAudioMixer" for '/active-card' key in xfce Settings Editor. Anyone know where that name "PlaybackBuiltinAudioAnalogStereoPulseAudioMixer" would have been listed?
<raytray> Under available sound cards afaik
<topper4125> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-2 (quantal), package size 216 kB, installed size 485 kB
<marosh> Hi @ all. I have problems to activate the TV out without using the nvidia-current driver. Is anyone around who might help me there?
<marosh> To be more precise, there is no TV-1 or similar in the xrandr output list
<marosh> anyone?
<well_laid_lawn> marosh: paste the xrandr output
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<well_laid_lawn> you can check if nouveau supports tv out on your card here - http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/FeatureMatrix
<marosh> well_laid_lawn: Thank you. Okay, in that listing TV out is marked as TODO
<marosh> xrandr output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1381595/
<well_laid_lawn> so it seems you'll need nvidia's driver then
<marosh> …Unfortunately. Thanks for your help!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<xubuntu972> anyone here?
<xubuntu016> hi all
<xubuntu016> any russian where?
<Unit193> !ru | xubuntu016
<ubottu> xubuntu016: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu016> У меня grub не ставится :(
<xubuntu016> thanks)
<Unit193> Sure.
<Inoki> Hi lads. Is there a way to associate everything web related to Chrome instead of FF in Ubuntu Studio 12.10? When I e.g. use Kupfer to open a link to a website it always opens Firefox instead of Chrome.
<Unit193> update-alternatives --config x-www-browser  and   update-alternatives --config gnome-www-browser   and set it through that.
<Unit193> Also check "Preferred Applications" in settings manager.
<Inoki> Unit193: I've checked via galternatives and Chrome's priority is set to 200 and Firefox's 40 under both commands.
<Inoki> Unit193: You think it'd be good to erase FF's config via Galternatives and re-add it if necessary?
<Unit193> Does kupfer have a browser setting?
<Inoki> Unit193: nope.
<Inoki> Unit193: too bad there ain't an option in settings manager to bulk edit file options and how files are open. I see a lot of files still being attached to FF.
<Unit193> Inoki: Did you happen to check the minetype editor?
<Inoki> Unit193: nope. I'm trying to edit files in settings manager to be opened with Chrome instead of FF.
<Inoki> Unit193: I've changed every file in the settings manager to be opened with Chrome instead of Firefox and still nothing.
<Unit193> Then other than hacks, I do not know.
<juan__> hi. a got a xubuntu 11.04. how can i change him to 11.10?  is it difficult?
<baizon> juan__: run update-manager
<baizon> and it should show you that an update is avaiable
<baizon> *available
<juan__> said that is no update to do
<baizon> then update-manager -d
<juan__> baizon, happens the same thing. but its okay
<xubuntu859> looking for help please... installed xubuntu 12.10 earlier today and have messed up lost panels. any ideas how to restore to default please? many thanks.
<TheSheep> xubuntu859: you can try renaming the directory .config/xfce4/panel/
<TheSheep> xubuntu859: and reloging
<xubuntu859> thx will try that
<subman> Does xubuntu support opengl?
<raytray> Should
<subman> hmmmm
<subman> Trying to get flightgear to work and cannot.  Also, the default screen savers run very, very, very slowly.  makes me think something is wrong
<subman> Is there some kind of test?
<subman> glxgears show 2.3 fps
<AndreeeCZ> hi. Can someone help me install a soundMAX integrated sound card on xubuntu12.10? It is not even present in lspci. Thank you :)
<raytray> subman, see if you have the latest drivers/etc.
<subman> raytray, I have no idea how to do that
<subman> Anyone know how to check to see if I have the latest NVidia drivers?
<subman> My current driver is 304.51
<TheSheep> subman: just install nvidia-current?
<subman> TheSheep, won't that mess the system up if already installed?
<TheSheep> subman: how did you install it originally?
<subman> TheSheep, I don't recall
<TheSheep> subman: if you installed it from the ubuntu repository, then it won't break
<subman> TheSheep, should it not be updated automatically?
<TheSheep> that's why it's the recommended way -- you get automatic updates and all
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> actually, you can check
<TheSheep> do 'dpkg -l | grep nvidia'
<TheSheep> that will show you what packages with 'nvidia' in name you have installed
<TheSheep> if you already have nvidia-current, then you are good
<subman> nvidia-current is installed.  But why the crazy slow framerate?
<TheSheep> check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if it actually gets loaded
<subman> Well here it is:  http://pastebin.com/TGFknjpJ
<TheSheep> subman: looks good
<TheSheep> as far as I can tell, at least
<subman> I assume then that this card is just not supported?
<TheSheep> no, why, it loads the glx extension and all
<subman> right but the frame rate is insanely slow
<subman> 2 fps in glxgears
<TheSheep> did you look for your card's name on the forums?
<TheSheep> you are probably not the first person to have this problem
<subman> No, tons of problems it seems
<subman> It seems the latest nvidia drivers and 64 bit is broken
<TheSheep> gotta love binary drivers
<subman> AMD was no better
<subman> I've never had any luck on my machines with opengl and linux
<TheSheep> I can't complain about my intel
<subman> Is there an 'additional drivers' gui program for xubuntu like there is in Ubuntu?
<TheSheep> should be in 'system'
<TheSheep> it's the same as in ubuntu
<TheSheep> !info jockey
<ubottu> Package jockey does not exist in quantal
<TheSheep> :/
<TheSheep> !info jockey-gtk
<subman> They are making things very difficult
<ubottu> jockey-gtk (source: jockey): transitional package for driver management GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-0ubuntu11 (quantal), package size 3 kB, installed size 52 kB
<TheSheep> hm, why is it optional? :(
<Unit193> Check in software sources, iirc.
<subman> I seem to be having more and more problems with Ubuntu ever since 10.04
<nyRednek> subman: clean install or upgrades?
<subman> Both
<subman> It is not a single machine issue
<subman> I think this is the related bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982485 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "[regression] Nvidia 295.40: Unity 3D does not work at all with the new nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]
<knome> TheSheep, transitional
<knome> "jockey" should be under "software sources" in quantal
<subman> hmmm, I have jockey-gtk installed but cannot run it.  When I try it says that it is not installed
<TheSheep> subman: see what knome said
<subman> I don't understand what 'software sources' is
<subman> Ah, I see now!
<subman> There, open source driver seems to be working much better than the nvidia ones
#xubuntu 2012-11-25
<johnh> hello all, i have a problem with booting xubuntu from a usb stick - i tried to install xelatex, then usb became full and now does not boot. is there a way to make it boot again?
<well_laid_lawn> johnh: you can mount the usb in another linux distro, chroot and do some cleaning
<well_laid_lawn> s/distro/install
<well_laid_lawn>  /
<scarecrow> i made a program launcher for panel 2 that runs sudo swapoff -a && sudo swapon -vda in terminal. when i click on it, a terminal window pops up asking for my password then closes upon entering. Neither command are being run (if i paste into terminal it works fine) whats going on?
<scarecrow> it works if i just have it as sudo swapoff -a but then i would have to make a second button to turn swap back on
<scarecrow> Fixed: "sudo sh -c 'swapoff -a && swapon -vda'"
<ahoneybun> hello!
<xubuntu717> hello
<xubuntu717> i want to put xubuntu to atoshiba laptop satellite L300D.has anybody did it?is there any problem with that?
<hifi> 12.10 live keeps asking me for username and password when I use the live feature, what gives?
<hifi> and apparently after I guessed the username is 'xubuntu' and empty password it goes right back to login
<well_laid_lawn> hifi: do you check the cd after burning it?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hifi> that was on kvm, sorry, I think the latter thing was related to it
<GrandCouillon> Hello Guys ! I don't know but since a few days the bluetooth icon has appeared near the connection one in the top panel (on the left of the date one). My desktop has never had bluetooth ... I've not found how to get rid of it
<hifi> but that's a bit bad user experience to hit a login screen with no instructions how to continue
<well_laid_lawn> hifi: that normally doesn't happen unless there's something wrong with the iso
<well_laid_lawn> hence the md5
<hifi> ok, I think I know what happens now
<hifi> with the default vga adapter the desktop crashes and the dm reboots it to login
<hifi> with vmware adapter it works
<hifi> nothing wrong with the iso nor xubuntu, all in my setup
<well_laid_lawn> fair enough ;)
<hifi> though, I think ubuntu/xubuntu inherits a problem from debian openjdk packages that I'm currently debugging
<hifi> hence trying the live
<hifi> and because the stock ubuntu image is completely unusable on any VM, xubuntu
<poudly> i need help! (((
<knome> !ask | poudly
<ubottu> poudly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<poudly> i dont know how to uninstall "crossover linux"
<poudly> i press "Uninstall crossover" in menu and....nothing
<ochosi> poudly: how did you install it?
<poudly> i install this s.h.t using software center
<ochosi> then uninstall it the same way
<poudly> in software center crossover miss
<ochosi> you could click on the "show $n technical items" link below the search-results
<ochosi> maybe it shows then
<poudly> hmm.. nothing... fck
<hifi> phew, finally got persistent mode to work
<hifi> ah, yes, this is way broken
<prasad> hello, I need help delaying the start of dropbox on startup. I have added the command sleep 12s; dropbox start -i to the autostart menu but dropbox wont start at all. It works fine on the command line
<massy> hello everybody
<pAt_> hi massy
<massy> hi pat,
<massy> i am trying xbuntu
<massy> i like xfce
<phf__> Hello, i'm experiencing some strange problems with my mous, using xfce 4.10. It is a little hard to explain, but i'll try my best.
<phf__> The active window kind of 'catches' the mouse, so that i can't interact with other windows, or the menubar. If i want to release the mouse from this window i have to perform a right click.
<phf__> For example: When i want to change from this xchat window to my webbrowser, i have to perform a right click, so that i can access the browser-tab in the menubar. then the browser window opens, but before i can 'use' it, i have to perform another right click on the menubar
<phf__> has anyone of you ever heard of such a thing? :)
<phf__> (I already tried several mouses and different usb-ports, but imho it doesn't sound like a hardware-problem!?)
<mahmoud_> Hello, what should I install in order to play any kind of audio/video ?
<baizon> mahmoud_: http://www.stchman.com/codecs.html
<mahmoud_> baizon, E: Unable to locate package gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<mahmoud_> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'gstreamer0.10-pitfdll'
<mahmoud_> E: Package 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse' has no installation candidate
<nikolam> if I install xubuntu-desktop, will it replace ubuntu's login screen?
<nikolam> How do you manage remote machines? Like when they can not have static IP (solved with one of dynamic dns services) and when they can not accept conections from internet (but can only amke ones)
<nikolam> makeones
<baizon> mahmoud_: thats nothhin bad
<mahmoud_> baizon, what should I do then!?
<baizon> mahmoud_: nothing :)
<baizon> it will still work
<mahmoud_> I haven't noticed anything get installed.
<mahmoud_> And this message preceded the others
<mahmoud_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<mahmoud_> is only available from another source
<baizon> mahmoud_: http://ubuntu.paslah.com/multimedia-support/
<mahmoud_> baizon, thanks. I'm trying with sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<baizon> :)
<yura_> hello how to play mp3 music ??
<GridCube> install the restricted extras
<GridCube> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<yura_> thenk's
<GridCube> np
<Gene1> is the latest xubuntu using 'ubiquity'?
<Gene1> 12.10 i mean
<GridCube> yes
<Gene1> thankyou
<xubuntu176> I have a question. I want to install xubuntu in the simplest way, don't have cd in my laptop but I have 512MB bootable flash drive. Is there any small xubuntu install or maybe sth that would enable my configure network and install all other packets over the internet?
<tomatopotato> you mean like with suse ?
<xubuntu176> I am not sure how suse works
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD is what i would try xubuntu176 ...should be easy enough if you have wired networking at first
<xubuntu176> small install less that 500 Mb would be perfect
<xubuntu176> yeap but it's ubuntu not xubuntu right?
<GridCube> !mini | xubuntu176
<ubottu> xubuntu176: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GridCube> xubuntu176, you just choose to install the xubuntu-desktop in the mini installer instead of the ubuntu-desktop and you're done
<xubuntu176> thx
<xubuntu176> that is what I needed
<GridCube> :)
<yura_> \
<yura_> }
<yura_> sorry
<massy> hello
<yura_> hi
<Justakill> Hey for some reason my computer has gotten extremely slow, I have no idea what to look at to understand my problem...
<Justakill> first time I ever get this under xubuntu
<TheSheep> first open a terminal and type 'top' to see what processes are running
<Justakill> hardly anything
<Justakill> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1385981/
<Justakill> TheSheep: Not sure what else to consider?
<knome> Justakill, that's the first screen
<knome> Justakill, if you press the down arrow in top, you'll see more
<TheSheep> knome: but all the active processes are at the top
<TheSheep> I wonder why would terminal take 40% cpu
<TheSheep> 30%
<knome> TheSheep, usually, unless it's reorganized. but yeah :)
<Justakill> TheSheep: Yea actually, when i move between windows Xorg goes crazy too
<TheSheep> maybe graphics driver?
<TheSheep> how did that happen?
<TheSheep> when did it start?
<Justakill> TheSheep: it started happening slowly actually these last 3 days. I can remember noticing a slight slow down. But now its quite unbearable.
<Justakill> TheSheep: I have the feeling it started getting bad after an update i did
<Justakill> TheSheep: Lately I have been getting a notification telling i have problems updating because of repository's not being accessible
<hspcd> Hi all.  My wife has a 3 year old Toshiba laptop that is VERY slow with Win7.  I'm used to Ubuntu and I want to move her to Linux.  I think Ubuntu & Unity might be too much for her PC.  Any thoughts on Xubuntu or perhaps Lubuntu?
<knome> hspcd, what kind of "thoughts" ?
<hspcd> How they perform on slower PCs, which might be better than the other, etc.
<knome> lubuntu is the most ligthweight
<hspcd> She's used to the Win7 interface so both seem to look similar to that.  She's used to Firefox and I see that Lubuntu comes with Chrome
<knome> you can use firefox in lubuntu too
<knome> though firefox will take whatever it takes
<knome> (resources)
<hspcd> She mostly uses her PC for Facebook, music, pictures, and email
<raytray> You can easily switch between xubuntu and lubuntu depending upon your preferences.
<knome> !best | hspcd
<ubottu> hspcd: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Polls are highly discouraged to be taken on this channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, please ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<knome> hspcd, ^ that, i'd just test with livecd
<knome> hspcd, or tbe, let her test
<hspcd> Yeah, point well taken.  I'll have her use the Live CD and see what she thinks.  Thanks folks!
<knome> np, enjoy
<hspcd> *buntu really rocks.  I've been a Linux user for probably 8 years (work and home) and it is truly a wonderful OS.
<hspcd> There are some apps that are needed but the advancements I've seen since I started using Linux have been huge.  Now there are more choices than ever
<juan_br> Hi. Anyone know how to upgrade from 11.04 to 11.10 via terminal? I know 12 is up, but doesn't have good memories of that upgrade. It changed lots of things. This updates always mix my personal preferences. But i'm having some bug with Devede, so that'swhy i'm seeking for this answer. thanks.  By the way dont know very much how to instaal .tar.gz stuff, but i will.  someday. :)
<dranov> hello
<dranov> I'm running Xubuntu 12.10 and I can't get any sound out of it. Could anyone help me, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1386097/
<dranov> oh wait
<dranov> I think I've got it.
<dranov> Pressing Fn+F8 (my laptop's function key for mute/unmute) seems to properly mute my speakers, but pressing it again doesn't unmute them. :|
<dranov> Does anyone have any idea how could I fix this?
<v1adimir> dranov: check the audio properties, if your video card sound is turned on (just disable is)
<v1adimir> *Sound Settings
<v1adimir> http://postimage.org/image/wj2gvup1p/
<v1adimir> s/is/it
<dranov> v1adimir: It says I only have one sound card http://i.imgur.com/pR7NW.png
<v1adimir> hm ok :(
<dranov> I think it might be a bug, though.
<dranov> Sound seems to work fine. Muting also works. It's only unmuting by using the shortcut that doesn't seem to work.
<v1adimir> dranov: no such problem here
<dranov> Are you running Xubuntu 12.10?
<v1adimir> oh wait, sorry lol; not using fN
<dranov> I didn't have any problems on 12.04, either.
<v1adimir> yeah, on Quantal
<dranov> oh
<v1adimir> see, maybe, if changing the shortcut will do it.. something instead of f8
<v1adimir> *perhaps
<dranov> how do I do that?
<dranov> Those aren't set in Xfce's Keyboard application shortcuts.
<TheSheep> dranov: see the window manager settings
<TheSheep> dranov: the keyboard tab
<dranov> TheSheep: they don't seem to be there either
<TheSheep> dranov: sorry, I didn't read caefully enough what you wanted
<xubuntu198> Ok so ehm I have a problem with an Asus UX32VD, Xubuntu and Black Screen.
<xubuntu972> hello?
<xubuntu198> Hello :)
<xubuntu972> is this where I can ask a question or 2 about xubuntu?
<nantou> how wise is to ignore this? "The installation of a package which violates the quality standards isn't allowed. This could cause serious problems on your computer. Please contact the person or organisation who provided this package file and include the details beneath."
<knome> xubuntu972, yep.
<nantou> Monkey's Audio for Ubuntu 6.10
<xubuntu972> my idiot brother erased half my hard drive so I had to reinstall my Xubuntu. only now it looks different and I can't figure out how to put my dual screens back in use..
<knome> nantou, ubuntu 6.10? that's ancient.
<xubuntu972> right now they are showing the same thing at the same time
<nantou> i know knome , but im trying to split an ape-cue file into regular audio tracks...
<genii-around> xubuntu198: Are you able to get to a console with ctrl-alt-F1   ?
<knome> nantou, we don't support packages for 6.10 any more than 6.10 really, so you're on your own
<Simooon> xubuntu972, I use arandr
<Simooon> xubuntu972, that is just a GUI for xrandr
<genii-around> Simooon: But wouldn't they have to be able to start into X to use it? ;-)
<xubuntu972> and i can find this in the software center?
<xubuntu198> This kinda sounds like my problem... I can use an external monitor but the laptop monitor isn't even acknowledged. It just goes black after Grub (and nomodeset in grub doesn't do anything)
<Simooon> xubuntu972, yes or just apt-get install arandr
<genii-around> Ah, nvm, we have two users "xubuntuXXX" but different
<Simooon> genii-around, I guess
<Simooon> hehe yes :-P
<xubuntu198> Oh sry .. I forgot to change the login name :)
<Simooon> xubuntu972, perhaps you should find a more unique user name as well ;-)
<xubuntu972> this was my first time here so I was not aware that I needed to change my name. lol
<xubuntu972> how do I change my user name?
<knome> xubuntu972, /nick newname (usually don'y have to, but helps since there are several "xubuntus")
<Simooon> xubuntu972, you don't but it is hust confusing when people are called almost the same, just type "/nick Whatever_you_want"
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu198: see if this helps - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/ASUS_Zenbook_Prime_UX31A#HDMI_plugged_at_boot
<jens> I changed my name now
<Shila1976> Ta! Da!
<Shila1976> Ok so now then,, I am trying to use a dual screen set up.... and someone suggested arandr..
<Shila1976> it is installing right now, btw.
<Simooon> Shila1976, well it should be obvious how to use it, but feel free to ask more questions if you have further problems
<Shila1976> Oh i will.. believe me.. I will.. People always want to assign tech cred to me for using Linux but I tell them to hold their praise.. I am such a newbe it is almost comical.
<ohyran333> Cheers Well_laid_lawn but the problem Im stuck with is that even though the other monitor isn't switched in the laptop screen still stays black.
<Shila1976> but thank you and ill be in touch. :)
<genii-around> ohyran333: Can you use pastebin to report what the output of xrandr says?
<ohyran333> Tried fiddling around with the suggestions for Ubuntu with Asus UX32VD and similar (basicly change "quiet splash" to "nomodeset" in grub) but it doesn't really work.
<well_laid_lawn> ohyran333: there's two graphic cards in your laptop - the nvidia one is used when an external monitor is connected
<Simooon> Shila1976, all those people who know can solve all the computerproblems are mostly just people who learned one important skill, using Google :-P
<ohyran333> Yeah... well ehm not right now :/ Have only one screen and I switched computers to be able to work (theres allot of tiny fiddly stuff to fix so its kinda tricky over all)
<ohyran333> Well_laid: theres no drivers installed for it yet. (You have to set up Bumblebee to get it to work)
<well_laid_lawn> ohyran333: http://webent.altervista.org/2012/08/30/how-to-get-the-nvidia-optimus-working-on-zenbook-ux32vd-ubuntu-12-04/
<well_laid_lawn> !tab | ohyran333
<ubottu> ohyran333: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ohyran333> ubottu: thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ohyran333> hehe
<ohyran333> well_laid_lawn: ok I'll try installing it (just thought I would get the stupid screen problem solved first but perhaps its connected)
<well_laid_lawn> k :)
<ohyran333> Although that would be weird... I mean if an external monitor works (as I can remember in Xrandr there simply where nothing else recognized BUT the external monitor)
<ohyran333> thanks though have to try it :)
<Shila1976> I just wanted to let y'all know that arandr worked for what I was trying to do.  Thanks again
<well_laid_lawn> ohyran333: the Fn+F8 key combo is supposed to switch the graphics - does that do anything?
<YogabbaGabba> hello all
<YogabbaGabba> I have just in stalled xubuntu. I used to use WINE for the few programs that I am still using from my Windows days but for some reason it says it can't be installed on Xubuntu.
<YogabbaGabba> is there another program that works like WINE for Xubuntu?
<knome> YogabbaGabba, wine should work just fine in xubuntu
<YogabbaGabba> it says Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<YogabbaGabba> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<knome> YogabbaGabba, try running 'sudo apt-get install wine' from the terminal
<YogabbaGabba> I can't get my parole media player to play eithr. i get the same thing
<YogabbaGabba> it says The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.4 but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<ohyran333> well_laid_lawn: I checked up the xrandr thing and installed bumblebee now
<knome> YogabbaGabba, dpkg --configure -a ?
<Justakill> is md5sum good enough for verifying the integrity of an xubuntu iso?
<knome> YogabbaGabba, with sudo...
<YogabbaGabba> it didn't do anything for me when I typed that in. but then again, I am not farmiliar with Terminal to be of much help.
<knome> that should try to fix the packages
<knome> YogabbaGabba, try 'sudo apt-get clean' and then 'sudo apt-get update'
<knome> YogabbaGabba, after that, retry installing
<ohyran333> Ehm hi everyone was in a little while earlier and I had problems with getting xubuntu 12.10 to recognize my laptop monitor (I have to use an external monitor). As suggested I installed bumblebee (this is a asus ux32vd zenbook with all the porblems that entails) and checked what came out of the xrandr thing
<ohyran333> I talked to well_laid_lawn then is it ok if I harass someone else aswell or is that a faux pas?
<well_laid_lawn> that's fine ;)
<knome> ohyran333, better just ask everybody :)
<ohyran333> hehe hi, sry I didn't wanted to be nagging you or anything :)
<ohyran333> (it worked brilliantly btw, installing bumblebee so cheers)
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know about stuff - I just know how to websearch
<ohyran333> Should I post what came out of the xrandr thing?
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ohyran333> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1386526/
<Justakill> Does anyone know of a good alternative to Truecrypt?
<ohyran333> VGA1 is the external monitor, right?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> afaik connected and turned off isn't the same as disconnected
<ohyran333> Ok? But how do I get it to accept or acknowledge the laptops screen? (is that the one called DP1?)
<well_laid_lawn> either disconnect the external or check the link I gave earlier to the arch linux wiki afaik
<ohyran333> right... Ok when I disconnect the external one, the laptop screen doesnt turn back on.
<well_laid_lawn> tried using the toggle graphics key combo?
<well_laid_lawn> Fn+F8
<well_laid_lawn> that's about all the info I could come up with on it
<ohyran333> that just turns on the display-window for Xubuntu and the only screen available is the External Screen
<ohyran333> Well you've been a great help so far (that bumblebee thing saved me allot of trouble, I can tell you that) :)
<well_laid_lawn> ohyran333: it's not something set in the bios?
<well_laid_lawn> or uefi
<ohyran333> well I don't think so... (I am not the best with these things, but I've fiddled about with it alá trial and error and nothing seems to work )
<ohyran333> I'm gonna have  a stab at it again though. Thanks again for the help Ill probably be back soon :)
#xubuntu 2013-11-18
<xubuntu192> o
<nv_> ?
<amerigena> Question for anyone willing to answer : if I upgrade to linux-image-lts-raring and xserver-xorg-lts-raring, how I do eliminate automatic update notifications for older kernels (i.e. lts-quantal)?
<amerigena> I'm getting update notifications, but obviously don't need them.
<clipper> What's the best way to recover data from an external hard drive?
<cfhowlett> clipper, suggest you ask in #ubuntu
<clipper> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> clipper, hope you can save some of that!
<allstarsnorks2> Hi guys
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, greetings
<allstarsnorks2> I'm going to replace Zorin OS 7 with Xubuntu 13.10.
<allstarsnorks2> Xubuntu's Software Updater crashed er
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, sounds like a plan.  You do know that 13.10 has only 9 months of support, right?
<allstarsnorks2> Yep
<allstarsnorks2> How do I install every gambas2 package? (I'm trying to base my distro off Ubuntu)
<allstarsnorks2> And software centre said I have to install gambas2 packages (for Ubuntu Builder)
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, you could download the .deb and sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<allstarsnorks2> Oh. I'll do that after the install.
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, that IS how you install that package...
<allstarsnorks2> No I mean Xubuntu 13.10 install on my PC.
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, ok.
<allstarsnorks2> Was just testing Xubuntu 13.10 on a VM that's why. Now it's on a PC.
<allstarsnorks2> I hate GRUB.
<cfhowlett> allstarsnorks2, there are other bootloaders ...
<allstarsnorks2> Oh sure.
<Guest74044> is there any way to merge title bar down to firefox window?
<nonuby> procrastioning, is there a way to desaturate (make black and white) all systray/notification icons in xubuntu/xfce (i.e. green skype, orange clementime music player, xchat)
<nonuby> can anyone tell me the default value of Client0_Command (.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce4-perchannel/xfc4-session.xml)on a non-bastardized xubuntu install?
<junka> Can I change the wallpaper of plymouth on 12.04? It's ugly. I love the saucy one!! :D
<Noskcaj> junka, You should be able to
<junka> but how..?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/07/install-change-boot-screen-theme-ubuntu-13-04/ junka
<PiiiRKO> hi folks, is somebody there from Czech republic?..
<knome> PiiiRKO, are you looking for help in your own language or just chatting?
<PiiiRKO> knome: I just want some help.. but we can chat too.. :)
<knome> !cz | PiiiRKO
<ubottu> PiiiRKO: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<PiiiRKO> ubottu: thx :)
<PiiiRKO> ubottu: but I need help in xubuntu.. whatever.. youre right :)
<ubottu> PiiiRKO: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<knome> PiiiRKO, they should be able to help with xubuntu there as well
<PiiiRKO> knome: ok.. thx :)
<Arpad2> when I login with one user I get blackscreen
<heavyammo> cfhowlett, soo... nothing useful is available in the software center
<heavyammo> could I manually change
<cfhowlett> heavyammo, sorry
<heavyammo> the battery <- not itself, but what Ubuntu sees..
<heavyammo> cfhowlett, well first of all
<heavyammo> do you think it is going have any positive effects if I did that
<JoseGabriel> Hello. Can anybody help me install a network printer?
<JoseGabriel> After clicking forward on the choose driver part, it just stays there, thinking, and nothing happens.
<JoseGabriel> Even if I chose the Local Driver option.
<JoseGabriel> (I have the ppt file)
<JoseGabriel> The gutenprint option tells me it's getting installed and it stays there.
<JoseGabriel> Perhaps a command line way of doing it.
<heavyammo> JoseGabriel, I would post that in #ubuntu
<JoseGabriel> Just did, heavyammo, no response.
<JoseGabriel> They'be busy answering questions like "How do i change channel?" :)
<heavyammo> yeah, try reposting it in five minutes or so, I think a lot of the support is American and there it is early in the morning right now, I noticed the channel is very quite
<heavyammo> you could also try askubuntu
<heavyammo> they are kind of quick to reply
<JoseGabriel> I'll tryt hat.
<JoseGabriel> Thanks.
<clipper> Hi, I have a problem with xfce. When I start some applications the taskbar icon is too big for the taskbar. I am using 12.04 and have updated xfce to 4.10 (I also experienced it with 4.12 on a previous installation). The taskbar is set to size 20 but some icons start at the default size of 24, like this http://i.imgur.com/PdZAPML.png
<ochosi> clipper: in case that's the indicator-plugin, you should be able to right-click it and go to properties and set a maximum icon-size (depending on your panel height)
<ochosi> as i don't use clementine, i wouldn't know whether it's a trayicon or an indicator
<clipper> I thought I had tried that but I'll give it another try
<clipper> no, it still starts too large
<ochosi> clipper: did you restart the panel? (xfce4-panel --restart)
<clipper> that seems to have worked for one program that does it actually
<xubuntu818> Hi, I've just downloaded xbuntu 13.10, but I only get text when I boot from the DVD. How do I start the installation??
<PiiiRKO> xubuntu818: Hi there, did you burn ISO as a bootable DVD?..
<xubuntu818> Yes, it boots from the DVD, but I just get a terminal screen, that says 'type help for the list of commarnds'
<xubuntu818> Sorry, that should be commands
<elfy> xubuntu818: did you check the iso was good before you burnt it? and do you not get a screen with a 'human and kbd' at bottom? if you do press any key and there is an option to check the cd for defects I believe
<xubuntu818> Thanks, I'll reboot and press a key
<xubuntu731> Hi, posted a question about 1 hour ago, and I can't get back to it. What have I got to do??
<brauleinchen> Seit WISE 2013 lerne ich Deutsch an der ISSK der JGU (Mittelstufe) ist alles richtig? soll ich "vor" schreiben?
<bgardner> !de | brauleinchen
<ubottu> brauleinchen: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<brauleinchen> oops
<brauleinchen> sorry
<brauleinchen> false channel
<thedanielmatt> heyas - anyone have a minute for a vncserver quesiton?
<thedanielmatt> perhaps a question, too
<knome> !anyone | thedanielmatt
<ubottu> thedanielmatt: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<junka> hello I get an error of "Segmentation fault (core dumped)"
<junka> what does this mean
<knome> junka, the application you are trying to run isn't working.
<junka> it was working when I first installed it
<knome> okay.
<knome> unless you tell us more about the problem, we're unable to help
<junka> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6439241/
<junka> I had the same error when I was uninstalling abiword and gnumeric on xubuntu
<junka> where software center also crashed
<Monkeytoe> anyone know a good pocket command guide for linux?
<thedanielmatt> does vncserver still use the /etc/vnc/xstartup script? I can't get it to use xfce4
<infamy> Hi. I'm trying to hook up my laptop via HDMI to my flatscreen to be able to display Netflix on the TV. When I hook up the HDMI cable, it says No Input still, as if nothing was plugged up at all. It works in Windows, so I'm assuming I don't have something set correctly. Is there anyone available that could please assist?
<knome> Sorry, something went wrong.
<knome> erm, yes. wrong channel.
<xubuntu035> Is there somebody who has a Samsung Galaxy S4 (unlocked model GT-I9500) connected and accessable  to a xubuntu Desktop via USB cable? If yes, please post what has to be done to get there. Thanks in advance.
<xubuntu035> xubuntu035
<JainAmber> Hello
<JainAmber> A close friend tried running Xubuntu 12.04 on her laptop (Acer Aspire) using live USB. Everything seemed to work fine (including wifi).
<JainAmber> Then she installed Xubuntu on the same laptop but now the wifi drivers weren't installed, When she clicks on network manager icon, she gets to see a message like "Wifi firmware drivers not installed"
<JainAmber> So, live USB somehow installs correct wifi adaptor drivers, but hard disk installation could not.
<JainAmber> Is there some way to search, extract (from live USB mode) and then manually install these drivers onto hard disk installation?
<Haggard> JainAmber: Before you do that, did you check the additional drivers setting? It might show you if there's a different driver available.
<JainAmber> Haggard, I guess the "Additional Drivers" program requires an internet connection (though I'm not sure because I tried this a few days ago).
<Haggard> JainAmber: Does the system have an ethernet port?
<JainAmber> Haggard, yes, but ethernet port is damaged. And so, wifi is the only option.
<Haggard> I'm not a support guy, but I'll try to help until a guru jumps in.  :)
<JainAmber> Unless I somehow get a 3G USB dongle to connect to internet over 3g (which will be difficult).
<JainAmber> Haggard, well, to be honest, I don't have physical access to that laptop right now. My friend lives in another city (but I'll be visiting her on November 22)
<Haggard> It should still look at the installation media, but let me check real quick.
<JainAmber> I will come back to this channel on Nov 22-23...
<JainAmber> I could have setup SSH access but Internet isn't working ;)
<xubuntu378> hello looking for some help installing a network printer , when trying to install through the gui it just stalls - found a question raised on ask ubuntu with a same problem but not answered
<JainAmber> I guess I need to do something along these lines: http://askubuntu.com/questions/304900/how-do-i-install-my-wireless-card-driver-offline
<JainAmber> (ofcourse, I need to find my wireless card model number and corresponding driver package name first)
<Haggard> JainAmber: Ok. Sounds good. Probably a good link to use.
<Haggard> Utta-P3nDragon
<xubuntu378> http://askubuntu.com/questions/378897/network-printer-installation-problem
<Haggard> goobledook - sorry
<JainAmber> Except for Xubuntu version, this problem looks exactly similar to mine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2156167 ... will try this when I have physical access to box
<JainAmber> Thanks Haggard!
<Haggard> JainAmber: Cheers. Now back to this (grumble...grumble) man page.
#xubuntu 2013-11-19
<Mapley> Just wondering, is there a way to adjust item spacing in Thunar?
<CountryfiedLinux> There's no HDMI audio. Any suggestions?
<GridCube> CountryfiedLinux, in pavucontrol, choose the output device to hdmi for the particular sound stream you want to listen
<Haggard> Mapley: I haven't tried it but there's a thread on archlinux that might solve this for you. Check out: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1033063#p1033063
<Haggard> CountryfiedLinux: Also, older kernels didn't have it implemented if using radeon based graphics. There's a boot option you can add to grub, depending on kernel version.
<CountryfiedLinux> GridCube, audio still doesn't come out
<GridCube> :/ i had to change cpus because my old one died on me, this one im using now had a working internal audio device, however after installing my vga card the system only recognizes the hdmi sound output and not the standard one
<Mapley> Hrm, I'll check it out.
<GridCube> no luck
<GridCube> :(
<JDLafk> hey can anyone help with choppy sound on a dell inpiron mini netbook, can anyone advise?
<pleia2> JDLafk: does the choppiness change when you move the lid? (the wires live in the hinge, they tend to go, I had choppy, now no more sound on my dell mini)
<JDLafk> oh lame I do have a busted hinge, but it never affected sound before I installed xubuntu this afternoon
<pleia2> that's all I've got
<audrey> hi, i'm having an issue on xubuntu 13.10. i rebooted and suddenly my resolution is 640x480 on a single display out of three and nvidia-settings says that i do not have their driver in use. nvidia-319 is the driver i installed and removing /etc/X11/xorg.conf and running nvidia-xconfig as root did not solve the issue.
<holstein> audrey: i would probably start by booting an older kernel
<audrey> don't have one
<audrey> actually i might
<audrey> gonna try that
<audrey> no luck
<audrey> any other ideas guy i was just talking to?
<holstein> audrey: i would reinstall the driver.. i would try other kernels.. i would test with a live CD.. i would test as a different user
<audrey> reinstalling the driver did nothing
<holstein> audrey: ok.. thats one
<holstein> audrey: did you try *all* the kernels in your grub? does a live CD work? did you try as another user?
<holstein> audrey: did you try setting the resolution?
<audrey> the nvidia driver isn't in use
<audrey> need to figure that one out
<holstein> audrey: got it.. the kernel you are using may not allow it to be loading
<audrey> how do i check?
<JDLafk> pleia2, thank you anyway
<holstein> audrey: i can tell you how i check.. i check a live CD to see that the hardware is functioning properly.. i check as another user to make sure the user config is not the issue.. i test with the vesa driver specified in xorg.conf or whatever
<audrey> holstein: http://p.pomf.se/2113
<holstein> audrey: how is it with the live CD?
<audrey> works
<audrey> i'm out of ideas holstein
<holstein> audrey: i know, these days, since it takes about 8 minutes to reinstall, i usually dont hesitate.. but, i feel you could probably sort this out
<audrey> holstein:
<audrey> i updated my headers then purged nvidia-current then reinstalled them then ran nvidia-xconfig then grub-update and it fixed the issue after a reboot.
<holstein> audrey: congrats
<audrey> i is smart
<xubuntu602> Hi, can someone recommend an up to date guide for manually installing Xubuntu on a UEFI system with LVM?
<danielmatt> anyone had any luck using /etc/vnc/xstartup to start xfce4?
<xubuntu602> I used to know how to do manual installs, but so much has changed now with UEFI, LVM, BtrFS.
<xubuntu602> I've tried and failed to figure it out by looking at docs for the different components.
<danielmatt> Beyond me - sorry man
<xubuntu602> No apologies :) Unless you work for the people who designed UEFI lol. I'm wondering if I should just forget about btrfs for now and let the auto installer do it's thing.
<Unit193> xubuntu602: Guessing you can't, or don't want to, use legacy BIOS mode?
<xubuntu754> hello
<xubuntu630> I am using an AMD a6 apu based pc, using hdmi output to a t.v. for a monitor, and sound is not working. I am unable to choose HDMI as an audio output option. How can this be resolved?
<AndyNewbie> Hello im having trouble installing a network printer via the gui / have tried to install the driver from the epson website in the terminal but get dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of epson-inkjet-printer-201110w:  epson-inkjet-printer-201110w depends on lsb (>= 3.2); however:   Package lsb is not installed.
<AndyNewbie> tired to sudo apt-get install the lsb package but says this is not possible
<AndyNewbie> any ideas ?
<ObrienDave> !info | lsb
<ubottu> 'lsb' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<ObrienDave> hmmm, hang on a sec
<cfhowlett> lsb shows as available in the main repos.
<cfhowlett> on 12.04
<ObrienDave> and 13.10
<ObrienDave> just installed it ;)
<AndyNewbie> umm maybe its my fat fingers on the keyboard !
<AndyNewbie> pressing the wrong buttons
<cfhowlett> Apparently I don't need it for my HP printers ...
<AndyNewbie> ill try again should be a "sudo apt-get install ?"
<ObrienDave> na, I use hplip
<cfhowlett> AndyNewbie, try apt-cache search lsb first
<AndyNewbie> sadly the HP printers so far dont do A3 scanning
<AndyNewbie> umm shows lots of differing lsb's im assuming the one I need to install is the lsb-printing module
<ObrienDave> what size is A3?
<cfhowlett> 11 x 16 inch I think
<AndyNewbie> old money sizes !
<ObrienDave> I think HP makes one that large. not sure. USA "B" size
<AndyNewbie> well in home sized inkjet so far they dont (home office) in the big lasers they do
<AndyNewbie> get the following when installing the lsb -printing package :-
<AndyNewbie> andrew@andrew-ThinkPad-X61:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install lsb-printing Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies.  epson-inkjet-printer-201110w : Depends: lsb (>= 3.2) but it is not going to be installed  lsb-printing : Depends: lsb-core (>= 4.1+Debian11ubuntu4) but
<cfhowlett> AndyNewbie, there it is: sudo apt get -f install
<AndyNewbie> will do
<AndyNewbie> umm does not like that either
<ObrienDave> like this one? staples.com/HP-Officejet-7110-Wide-Format-ePrinter/product_142140?cid=PS:GooglePLAs:142140&srccode=cii_17588969&cpncode=33-226352368-2
<ObrienDave> here's an All-in-one: http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2424813,00.asp
<AndyNewbie> andrew@andrew-ThinkPad-X61:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get -f install lsb-printing Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies.  epson-inkjet-printer-201110w : Depends: lsb (>= 3.2) but it is not going to be installed  lsb-printing : Depends: lsb-core (>= 4.1+Debian11ubuntu4) 
<AndyNewbie> sadly I already have the epson - it was working perfectly until "upgraded" to the latest version of xbuntu ........
<AndyNewbie> also tried sudo apt-get -f install lsb-core this also did not work
<AndyNewbie> somwhat annoying as need to print some drawings for a meeting with an architect tomorrow grr ...... looks like somthings been changed
<AndyNewbie> in the update
<AndyNewbie> I think im going to have to roll back to the lts version of xbuntu
<AndyNewbie> ahh found this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/lsb/4.1+Debian11ubuntu4
<PiiiRKO> why?
<AndyNewbie> cant get the lsb package to install to allow me to use the previously working ok epson printer
<PiiiRKO> AndyNewbie: its weird.. it should work on the newest versions too..
<AndyNewbie> I guess so (my linux knowledge is somwhat limited !)
<AndyNewbie> im just running out of time to mess around with the PC
<PiiiRKO> AndyNewbie: and your epson printer doesnt have driver for linux?..
<AndyNewbie> yes it does but will not install due to Lsb depednacy which I cant seem to satisfy
<PiiiRKO> AndyNewbie: then.. youre right.. :(
<AndyNewbie> somthing has changed to this package from the previous version of xbuntu
<AndyNewbie> andrew@andrew-ThinkPad-X61:~/Downloads$ sudo dpkg -i epson-inkjet-printer-201110w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb (Reading database ... 178354 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to replace epson-inkjet-printer-201110w 1.0.0-1lsb3.2 (using epson-inkjet-printer-201110w_1.0.0-1lsb3.2_i386.deb) ... Unpacking replacement epson-inkjet-printer-201110w ... cups stop/waiting cups start/running, process 4172 dpkg: dependency pr
<ObrienDave> you get it working?
<AndyNewbie> noo
<AndyNewbie> found the lsb 4.1 package on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/saucy/+source/lsb/4.1+Debian11ubuntu4
<AndyNewbie> not sure to install it thou !
<ObrienDave> 64bit?
<cfhowlett> AndyNewbie, sudo dpkg -i packname.deb
<AndyNewbie> pretty sure im not on the 64 bit version ..........
<AndyNewbie> is there a quick command to find out which version im on at that could be it !
<AndyNewbie> *as
<ObrienDave> dpkg --print-architecture
<ObrienDave> amd64 or i386?
<AndyNewbie> believe im on i386 - how owuld I check (sorry for being a noob)
<AndyNewbie> !
<ObrienDave> dpkg --print-architecture
<AndyNewbie> doh yes i386
<AndyNewbie> (red face)
<ObrienDave> no worries, we were ALL noobs at one time ;)
<AndyNewbie> tried to install the lsb package but downloads as a tar when opening lots of sub direcotries files not a single .deb
<ObrienDave> because it's source code. not a .deb install
<AndyNewbie> keep promising to compelet the online course I paid for about linux but seem to spend my life working on windows (day job is suppling real windows to building sites ...)
<AndyNewbie> doh again ...
<AndyNewbie> andrew@andrew-ThinkPad-X61:~$ apt-cache search lsb libpam-systemd - system and service manager - PAM module alien - Convert and install rpm and other packages insserv - boot sequence organizer using LSB init.d script dependency information lsb - Linux Standard Base 4.1 support package lsb-base - Linux Standard Base 4.1 init script functionality lsb-core - Linux Standard Base 4.1 core support package lsb-cxx - Linux Standard Bas
<koegs> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AndyNewbie> seems to be avliable
<PiiiRKO> AndyNewbie: :D :D you dont need some course.. you know how to join this IRC, thats all :))
<ObrienDave> LOL
<AndyNewbie> hehe thanks :)
<AndyNewbie> (feel abit lazy thou .....)
<ObrienDave> but, WE don't offer refunds ;)
<PiiiRKO> :D
<PiiiRKO> for me its like.. really step forward.. I was a windows user for about 15 years.. and now couple weeks ago I switch on xubuntu on my netbook.. its really great.. :))
<ObrienDave> I started with Ubuntu 2-1/2 years ago. Found Xubuntu, never looked back LOL
<PiiiRKO> ObrienDave: Xubuntu is great for slow computers I think.. :)
<PiiiRKO> but some things like.. hibernate mode etc. I must figure out..
<ObrienDave> even better for FAST computer LOL
<PiiiRKO> quick ask: its possible to instal microsoft silverlight on my xubuntu? :D
<ObrienDave> through WINE, yes
<PiiiRKO> well..
<PiiiRKO> I will try it
<ObrienDave> only time I use WINE is when I want to watch NetFlix
<baizon> PiiiRKO: there is a netflix app
<ObrienDave> you need the compholio PPA for that
<baizon> PiiiRKO: http://linuxg.net/how-to-use-netflix-on-ubuntu-13-04/
<baizon> PiiiRKO: or you can use pipelight ( http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html )
 * cfhowlett "compholio" ? Really?
<ObrienDave> well, that's what I use for netflix ;P
<PiiiRKO> I dont want it for netflix.. in my country.. its not supported..
<PiiiRKO> I want it for some videos on website..
<PiiiRKO> it offers me alternative.. some MONO program..
<baizon> PiiiRKO: then use pipelight (second link i posted)
<PiiiRKO> never heard about it..
<PiiiRKO> baizon: I will try it..
<cfhowlett> PiiiRKO, firefox + Media Hint addon = Hulu
<PiiiRKO> cfhowlett: yes.. I use it for pandora :))
<PiiiRKO> that pipelight is quite big.. 160 mb :D
<ObrienDave> PiiiRKO, if you like Pandora, try Pithos. no ads ;))
<PiiiRKO> ObrienDave: I downloaded warez APK of pandora.. no skips.. no ads.. and I am using it with combination of orbot on my android phone :D
<PiiiRKO> nevermid.. it looks.. it doesnt work.. for this link http://ostatni.tvcom.cz/Zapas/28833-Kiki-Maki-Posezoni-tiskova-konference.htm
<PiiiRKO> any ideas guys? :/
<PiiiRKO> I am idiot.. it works!! :D
<PiiiRKO> thanx baizon!
<PiiiRKO> guys?..
<PiiiRKO> how to lock our xubuntu pls?..
<cfhowlett> PiiiRKO, lock screen
<ObrienDave> click your user name, lock screen
<cub> PiiiRKO, ctrl+alt+delete should also lock the screen
<PiiiRKO> cub: thank you! :)
<AndyNewbie> yay got the printer working ... no idea how ..... but still it works !
<ObrienDave> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<mapito> anyone happen to have installed mariaDB from source? cant figure out what im doing wrong :)
<ObrienDave> mapito, no, only from the repos
<mapito> ah right thanks for the reply
<AndyNewbie> really must learn more about the terminal messages but checking the lsb package in the software centre seems to have done the trick as it offered to repair pre installing more software
<mapito> really quite annoying...I've followed the docs on the official site and googled for installing from source..but still getting problems;(
<AndyNewbie> thanks for the pointers thou chaps as feel the attempt at installing lsb had an effect
<ObrienDave> glad we could help
<AndyNewbie> ps I agree with you chaps ive an old thinkpad x61 and xbuntu runs a treat on it much faster than the works laptop (newer with windows vista urrgh and broken windows install ! )
<PiiiRKO> AndyNewbie: for me it works like a charm.. i own Asus 1005PXD.. and for this poor atom its best solution :)
<mapito> ive got xubuntu on an old dell dual core desktop:D
<PiiiRKO> :D
<PiiiRKO> you have at least DUAL core! :D
<AndyNewbie> and 4gb of ram .....
<AndyNewbie> struggles abit with hd video editing thou lol
<AndyNewbie> need a new rig for that
<mapito> ive got 2gig of ram on my old desktop i think
<mapito> gahh seriously this is so freaking annoying..w
<mapito> hate it when you just cant get things to work and cant find the help
<AndyNewbie> any one used that new editor lightworks ?
<AndyNewbie> have edited hd on this with kdenlive but a bit of a pain lining up the seperate audio track when it stutters so !
<mapito> i guess its no surproise everything mentions using apt/yum
<mapito> must be a pain doing it from source.followed step by step and get errors which dont make sense :)
<ObrienDave> mapito, why not install the mariaDB PPA? would save a BUNCH of hassle
<ObrienDave> http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/mariadb_5.5
<mapito> PPA?
<mapito> i just wanted to try it from source to be honest
<PiiiRKO> anyways.. is there some idea how to run CS 1.6 in resolution 1024 600? :D
<mapito> getting used to compiling manually and that
<mapito> ahh cs..not played cs for years
<ObrienDave> always good to learn new things, for sure
<PiiiRKO> mapito: ye.. its great game.. but.. I play only OTTD and sometimes this..
<mapito> OTTD?
<mapito> it is great
<PiiiRKO> Open Transport Tycoon Deluxe :D
<PiiiRKO> I love this game.. :D
<mapito> i remember playting it at college during lunch on the network in the computing room
<mapito> ahh
<ObrienDave> cs?
<PiiiRKO> mapito: we play Starcraft in school.. :D
<PiiiRKO> great times.. :D
<PiiiRKO> ObrienDave: yea.. CS.. but.. i dunno how to change resolution to 1024 600. now it runs 800 600
<ObrienDave> what's CS?
<PiiiRKO> ObrienDave: seriously?..
<mapito> ah
<cfhowlett> LOL
<mapito> ObrienDave could be real old
<ObrienDave> hey, i'm an OLD fart. cut me some slack
<mapito> im surprised you know cs if you're still in school
<mapito> ;p
<cfhowlett> CounterStrike
<PiiiRKO> ObrienDave: same thoughts :DD
<PiiiRKO> :D
<ObrienDave> I had a FORTRAN class in 1971. most of you weren't even THOUGHT of yet LMAO
<mapito> heh correct
<mapito> we did delphi in my computing class..at colege
<mapito> ugh
<mapito> is delphi even around?
<mapito> lol
<PiiiRKO> :D
<mapito> ever been to the night gym near Karlovy Zane PiiiRKO ?
<mapito> lol
<PiiiRKO> mapito? Karlovy Lazne you mean? :D
<mapito> ah
<mapito> yes
<mapito> sorry
<mapito> i forgot the name
<mapito> near the water
<koegs> guys, there is #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatting :)
<mapito> sorry
<PiiiRKO> I was there.. but.. only for threatment..
<PiiiRKO> not for bodybuilding.. :D
<PiiiRKO> mapito: how did you know I am from Czech republic? :O
<mapito> join xubuntu-offtopic
<PiiiRKO> ok :D
<Yinon> hello?
<Yinon> I cant upload my wallapaper
<ObrienDave> Yinon, yes?
<Yinon> hey, nice to meet you
<ObrienDave> meaning?
<Yinon> so
<cfhowlett> Yinon, upload wallpaperto what?
<ObrienDave> you too
<Yinon> I entered the link
<Yinon> to the 14.04
<Yinon> about Xubuntu
<Yinon> which ask the community to suggest wallpapers
<cfhowlett> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cfhowlett> Yinon, and the link is?
<Yinon> what do you mean?
<Yinon> first, I came to here: http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-default-wallpapers/
<cfhowlett> Where and how to submit
<cfhowlett> You can submit your wallpapers by uploading them to the Xubuntu Wiki. You’ll need an Ubuntu Single Sign-On account to be able to attach wallpapers.
<Yinon> then I pressed on the link down there of  submissions
<Yinon> I upload
<Yinon> But, I can only see it in the uploading page
<Yinon> not in the main page, and also I cant add details to my wallapaer
<Yinon> only change file name
<Yinon> did one of you tried it?
<cfhowlett> yinon: this channel is for fixing ubuntu. uploading is something to discuss with the xubuntu page managers
<cfhowlett> #xubuntu
<cfhowlett> #xubuntu-dev
<Yinon> Where should I go?
<cfhowlett> Yinon, look on the page for support options ...
<cfhowlett> Yinon, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpContents
<Yinon> I will try, but are you sure you dont have the answers for me?
<cfhowlett> Yinon, sounds like a wiki issue so see the wiki instructions ...
<Yinon> But im not the manager of the site...
<cfhowlett> ah!
<cfhowlett> You DO have a login, right?
<Yinon> I dont wanna to create a web page, just submit a wallapaer
<Yinon> I have a login to the site
<cfhowlett> Yinon, you must have an ubuntuone login to upload to the page ...
<Yinon> I have, I logged in
<Yinon> but submitting right is just complexed
<Yinon> it's just not simple as I expected
<cfhowlett> Yinon, and that's why they supply the help menus.  All those other photographers before you managed, so I'm confident you can do it as well.
<Yinon> Are you sure that I need to edit the page by my own? learn how to work with it while all I wanted is suggesting an image to xubuntu 14.04?
<Yinon> What happened to the "upload" button, give a title and have fun?
<cfhowlett> Yinon, it's a wiki. that's how they work.
<Yinon> It's still very confusing for uploading an image, no one is showing how to suggest a picture, just saying they want
<cfhowlett> Yinon, your feelings are valid.  Nothing I can do, but the xubuntu team needs to know.  Send them a message.  (Of course, they won't change anything for THIS development cycle ...)
<Yinon> OK, but, where can I suggest them improving the way of wallpaper-suggestions ?
<cfhowlett> Yinon, I'd suggest you use some of the options on http://xubuntu.org/help/
<Yinon> That how I came here... , oh wait, just changing the title of this IRC chat to "#xubuntu-offtopic" ?
<knome> Yinon, please take the time to learn how to add an image to the wiki page
<knome> Yinon, there are plenty of examples, you should be able to figure it out
<Yinon> I'm breaking my head now, didnt expect that at all
<cfhowlett> Yinon, no you have join the other channel.  /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<Yinon> How do I move to off-topic??
<cfhowlett> Yinon, for the record, editing the wiki for your entry is about as difficult as editing a libreoffice writer document
<cfhowlett> Yinon, /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<Yinon> no, maybe for a user who already did it once
<Yinon> Im there
<Yinon> Thank you all, I made it ^^
<cfhowlett> uploaded?
<Yinon> yes, and the guys in off-topic also helped editing it right
<Yinon> how is it now?
<cfhowlett> niiiiiiiice
<Yinon> Thanks!
<Yinon> Glad you like it ^^
<Yinon> Im the pixel art. right? maybe you mean the octopus (:
<audrey> xu bun tu
<Yinon> ?
<Yinon> I had  a teacher with the name Audrey
<Yinon> she was french/canadian
<knome> !offtopic
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yinon> hey knome
<Yinon> oopsi
<Yinon> well, no one is talking here anyway//
<knome> whatsoever, please take it to -offtopic
<Yinon> ok
<audrey> Yinon: i live in arkansas
<Yinon> off topic! just kidding (: nice
<hannesenator> Hello people, i have a problem with installing MATLAB on my xubuntu 13.10-laptop. It seems it doesnt support the Consistent Network Device Naming
<hannesenator> Is there any easy/safe way to disable this and return to the older standard of naming it?
<audrey> i used to know how to disable it on gentoo
<audrey> hannesenator: did you manually enable the new device naming? it's not enabled for me by default on 13.10
<hannesenator> I guess i rather want to disable the new naming stuff
<audrey> hannesenator: you should be able to google how to disable it it's not hard
<hannesenator> I threw a few queries at google, wasnt sure on what i wanted to search for though
<audrey> hannesenator: disabling new device naming scheme or whatever it wascalled
<hannesenator> Will do another round :)
<hannesenator> ty
<hannesenator> Solved it, wasnt even about the naming convention (it doesnt seem to be installed at all). Was just a rather silly case of renaming the network device
<jazzme> hello, I recently installed xfce on top of a server os...after a long while the screen displays the log in and after logging in my running apps are all shutdown...it is like I rebooted...how can I disable this behavior?
<ObrienDave> could be power manager and/or screensaver settings
<jazzme> hmmm....ok....It is not obvious when I look around...I have the same desktop on another pc and I don't get this behavior.
<xubuntu480> I am running xubuntu 13.10 from a USB pen drive and would like to continue running that way.  Is there a way to disable the delayed startup process/display screen showing "Try xubuntu".  I always want to run it from pendrive not install to hard drive.  So I always need to select "Try xubuntu"
<ObrienDave> xubuntu480, you are running a "live" system disc, you need to burn the ISO to a DVD and install it to the USB
<Poisoned_Dragon> Why not use one usb to install onto anothere
<Poisoned_Dragon> What ObrienDave said
<Poisoned_Dragon> That's how I installed LinuxMint on my netbook. Used a 4gb usb to install it on a 16gb micro stick.
<ObrienDave> you should be able to do that. other users have had trouble going from USB to USB
<xubuntu480> Thanks Dave.  What is the min pendrive.  I have a 16GB but would prefer to use smaller.
<ObrienDave> 4GB would be the minimum. but that would NOT give you "persistence"
<xubuntu480> I need persistence so sounds like 8 GB min
<ObrienDave> yes, no smaller than 8
<xubuntu480> I can't run the ISO from HD and install to USB?  I wonder why
<Poisoned_Dragon> the 4gb was just for the live session. I wasn't going for persistence
<Poisoned_Dragon> The 16gb has the full install
<ObrienDave> I use a few 16s for various pen drive installs
<xubuntu480> I hardly ever use DVD anymore
<ObrienDave> you should boot the LIVE from DVD to install to USB stick. easiest way I know of
<xubuntu480> OK... I'll run with that.  My DVD recorder sits in a closet for only occassional use.  : )
<ObrienDave> I have a few DVD-RWs I use for installs ;)
<xubuntu480> Thanks much...  I am new to linux/xubuntu.  Was hoping to get Plex going but not as easy as I hoped.
<ObrienDave> let us know how it went :))
<xubuntu480> I have a linux based NAS (Synology) that is too underpowered to support a Plex module, so trying to access it from another computer running Plex.
<ObrienDave> not familiar with plex, sorry
<xubuntu480> Thanks so much for the generous help!  cheers
<ObrienDave> welcome
<sergiobenrocha2> hello
<ObrienDave> greetings
<sergiobenrocha2> Hello, I'm having a problem with ubuntu apport... It is not sending bugs to launchpad anymore... normally it open firefox at launchpad, but just 2 week it does not do it
<sergiobenrocha2> ops..
<sergiobenrocha2> Hello, I'm having a problem with ubuntu apport...
<ObrienDave> maybe no bugs to report?
<sergiobenrocha2> no...
<sergiobenrocha2> apport pop-up, then I click to send information, but firefox is not opening...
<ObrienDave> ahh, not sure if it bypasses firefox. mine never opened firefox
<sergiobenrocha2> just now, I have an problem with xorg,
<sergiobenrocha2> but normally, it open Firefox to you file a bug...
<ObrienDave> ok, i'll take your word on that. not sure really
<sergiobenrocha2> or, at least, do an "this bug is affecting me too"
<elfy> sergiobenrocha2: what version of Xubuntu?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've been getting xorg crashes after login. But Apport seems to send the reports.
<elfy> I assume not the dev version, afaik it is disabled on release
<sergiobenrocha2> xubuntu 13.10
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport#How_to_enable_apport
<elfy> I know it is currently disabled in 14.04 - my crashdb.conf has 'problem_types': ['Bug', 'Package'], without the # and doesn't work either
<sergiobenrocha2> humm, it's right, i tried in ubuntu 14.04 daily build and it not work too
<elfy> and adding the # allows apport to work here with the #
<elfy> but there is a reason that it's disabled - so read the wiki :)
<sergiobenrocha2> humm, ok
<sergiobenrocha2> but i don't care about "sensitive data"...
<sergiobenrocha2> i want to help the ubuntu development, such others apps
<elfy> sergiobenrocha2: that's fine - I'm just saying - you do what you want with it :)
<sergiobenrocha2> are there other problem?
<elfy> sergiobenrocha2: I'd guess that Number 2 in that section is what they are really driving at - it's entirely possible that even though you send the bug report nothing will be done with it
<sergiobenrocha2> humm... so report bug in a stable release is no usefull? But, bug report could be usefull for a next release of ubuntu, like 14.04... or not?
<sergiobenrocha2> for example, xubuntu 14.04 will use xfce 4.10 probably, and I'm using xubuntu, and I saw many bugs and inconsistent things in GUI...
<sergiobenrocha2> sorry for my english...
<elfy> your english is fine :)
<sergiobenrocha2> but so... is usefull report but here at least for thigs go fix in the next release? such xubuntu 14.04?
<elfy> if you want to help with 14.04 testing that's great - but it'd be better to do it from 14.04, maybe a vm or something
<sergiobenrocha2> but the is trusty's daily build [now] really 14.04? I say that because it seems it is 13.10 with "proposed" repository enabled...
<sergiobenrocha2> *but is the [...]
<bazhang> 14.04 is #ubuntu+1
<sergiobenrocha2> is this a irc channel?
<bazhang> for 13.10 and below
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for all 14.04
<sergiobenrocha2> great
<elfy> bazhang: he has 13.10 - I'm dragging it offtopic a bit ;)
<bazhang> elfy, my apologies
<elfy> that's ok :)
<elfy> bazhang: I get so few people talking about testing I forget where I am :)
<bazhang> :)
<audrey> xu bun tu
<knome> audrey, do you have a support question?
<nikolam> dunno why cursor sometimes tun int a fist/hand I can not click anymore. 32bit 12.04.3 LTS Xubuntu
<knome> nikolam, if you drag it around, does it drag the window around?
<nikolam> knome, nope
<knome> if you click the mouse, does the cursor return to normal?
<nikolam> it is not new to my 12.04 install, but I am just reporting it now, used to be more often before
<nikolam> no. it stays like hand and can not click
<nikolam> i solve it by stopping and starting lightdm, thta restart everything
<knome> nikolam, i've no idea, it doesn't sound like a known/usual bug. try searching LP for a similar one, and if you can't find one, report one
<nikolam> thanks knome
<xubuntu399> hi / ciao a tutti
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu399> :D im now in live user , installing is very low
<infamy> Hi. I'm trying to hook up my laptop via HDMI to my flatscreen to be able to display Netflix on the TV. When I hook up the HDMI cable, it says No Input still, as if nothing was plugged up at all. It works in Windows, so I'm assuming I don't have something set correctly. Is there anyone available that could please assist?
<TheSheep> infamy: sure, can you open a terminal, type `xrandr` in it (without the `) and pastebin the output at http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<infamy> Sure, sec.
<infamy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6445194/
<TheSheep> hmm, it doesn't seem to see your HDMI output at all
<TheSheep> that's with the cable connected?
<infamy> No, it's not currently. Connected. Let me connect it quickly, sec.
<infamy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/6445200/
<infamy> ^ connected
<GridCube> infamy, whats your need?
<infamy> I need to hookup HDMI from laptop to tv to view Netflix.
<GridCube> mmhm, and you cant?
<infamy> No. When I plug it up, it's not sending anything to the tv under uxbuntu.
<infamy> On Windows it will though
<infamy> xubuntu*
<GridCube> infamy, your computer has a fn key to cycle between different setups, doesnt it?
<TheSheep> infamy: can you check what graphics card you have with `lspci | grep VGA` ?
<infamy> GridCube: yes
<infamy> TheSheep: sure
<GridCube> have you tried them?
<infamy> GridCube: When I press it, only laptop shows up. No otther options.
<TheSheep> infamy: also, what GridCube is saying :)
<infamy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7550M/7570M/7650M]
<GridCube> alright, infamy open a terminal and type >>arandr<<
<infamy> currently not installed. install it?
<infamy> It's been installed and I typed it again and it's open
<GridCube> ok, but i see that xrandr did not saw the monitor so maybe its irrelevant
<GridCube> i would suggest you to reboot whit the external monitor plugged. i know its not the optimal solution but it might work
<infamy> OK, let me try that.
<infamy> Sec.
<tzhuang> Hello, how can I change the default web browser in Xubuntu 13.10? I have already modified the Preferred Application but most other programs (thunderbird, abiword) seem to recognize FireFox as the default browser (links opened there).
<TheSheep> tzhuang: I had a lot of trouble with that, finally I just renamed the menu entry for firefox in /usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop to something else
<tzhuang> TheSheep: lol damn. seems a little inelegant but i guess you gotta do what you gotta do. thanks
<Unit193> grep for firefox in ~/.local/* -R
#xubuntu 2013-11-20
<ner0x> Any tools for xubuntu to fix/diagnose dead pixels?
<bekks> ner0x: you cant fix dead pixels, except by replacing the display.
<ner0x> bekks: I'm saying I'm not sure if it's dead or stuck.
<Unit193> xscreensaver has an LCD scrubber, not sure how well it works.
<bekks> In both cases there is no way to fix it.
<ner0x> bekks: Sorry, wrong channel. Someone else was being a douche in another room. lol
<Monkeytoe> I am running Xubuntu 13.10. I have an AMD 7950 graphics card. I am using the graphics drivers from AMD (fglrx-updates). How do I set the graphics card fan speed? Currently the card is throwing off major heat just sitting at the desktop doing nothing. To give a comparison my GTX Titan on windows doesnt even throw off as much heat when gaming.
<ner0x> bekks: Unit193: Well it's definitely not dead. When I press in other areas around the screen its starts to work.
<bekks> What do you mean by "press it"?
<PhoenixSTF> Monkeytoe, hmmm that is weird
<PhoenixSTF> Monkeytoe, have you tried the drivers strait from AMD?
<ner0x> The screen itself. If I apply slight pressure to the lower part of the screen the pixel starts to work properly.
<Monkeytoe> I have tried the card in a windows PC as well and at idle the fan speed on windows is much higher
<Monkeytoe> I have not Phoenix
<PhoenixSTF> they have 13.04 driver and a beta 13.6, I am currently on the  Stable lease, and it works gine
<PhoenixSTF> *fine
<PhoenixSTF> do not forget that the case is also a factor
<Monkeytoe> I can visually tell / hear that the fan speed is < 1500 rpm
<PhoenixSTF> trying in diferent PC case is not reliable if the have diferent airflow
<Monkeytoe> on windows its typically around 24 - 2800 rpm
<PhoenixSTF> maybe the driver is in low consumption
<Monkeytoe> how do I check that?
<PhoenixSTF> do not know m8, sorry
<PhoenixSTF> but AMD can take a lot of heat
<PhoenixSTF> I got the 7870
<PhoenixSTF> and it works fine
<PhoenixSTF> try the stable lease from AMD
<Monkeytoe> im not worried about the card... im worried about my window AC having to kick on every 15 minutes because the video cards fan is hardly moving... I hooked a killawatt up to my windows pc when I had the 7950 installed and set the fan speed down to 10 percent, then up to 75 percent... it barely registered 6 watts of difference.... now with the room heating up so quickly im burning roughly .5 killowatt hours to keep the room cool when
<Monkeytoe>  it would cost me .006 killowatt hours to keep the fan at speed
<bekks> HEating up a room with 0.006 kW/h? That will takes ages, literally, due to the heat capacity of the air in your room.
<Monkeytoe> exactly
<bekks> So you need your fan as a heating, since winter is coming? :)
<Monkeytoe> no the point is I am trying to increase the fan speed so I can prevent the room from heating up. Under windows the card barely throws off any heat on the desktop. Under Xubuntu 13.10 its throwing off more heat than my GTX Titan playing BF4
<Monkeytoe> I can see that the 7950's fan is set way too low in Linux
<bekks> Thats sounds like nonsense, sorry for being that frankly.
<bekks> The amount of heat that has to be transported away from the heat source is independent of the RPM of the fan.
<bekks> The only way to prevent your room from heating up is to prevent producing heat - not transporting it away into the room.
<Monkeytoe> Transporting it away into the room allows the heat to dissipate and mix with the rest of the air in the room. Barely pushing the air away is causing a hot spot around the PC. The air is getting trapped under the table where the PC is currently at causing it to intake warmer air than it should. That is causing the temperature of the card to rise more than it should. By raising the fan speed it moves the air further into the room all
<Monkeytoe> owing colder air to circulate into the front of the PC. This graphics card in my Windows PC does not throw off anywhere near the heat... nor does it warm the room up.
<Monkeytoe> Clarification.. the exactly amd 7950 taken out of the linux pc and put into my windows pc does not throw off anywhere near the heat at desktop because the windows pc's drivers have the fan set much higher.
<bekks> Every heat source warum up the room. Regardless of the existance of a fan.
<bekks> *warms
<bekks> Thats basic thermodynamics.
<bekks> The energy radiated into the room does not magically disappears  - if so, you would be sitting inside a nexus - but, according to the rules of thermodynamics, always heats up the room.
<Monkeytoe> The room is heating up because under Linux the card is running over 3 times hotter. I believe that is due to the fan speed not being correct.
<Monkeytoe> Otherwise why h ave a fan on the card
<Monkeytoe> We can all run them at 1 percent.
<bekks> I cannot be dependant on the fan speed. The room warms up because of the zeroth law of thermodynamics.
<xacto> hi people! is there any help here or is it on another channel?
<xacto> question: after upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 the sound has diapeared.. tried a method I found on elgoog to recover it and it worked. but after a couple reboot, no sound again. and whatever I try fails. is there a secret receipe?
<xacto> anyone had this issue?
<GridCube> xacto, its the sound disabled or just the icon in the panel
<GridCube> if its the panel icon then its a known bug
<GridCube> if your sound actually disables then its a different issue
<xacto> was icon first.. then the sound.. worked for a short time.. and now, nothing, no sound. no icon.
<audrey> xu bun tu
<xacto> i'll test something. thanks anyways. be back
<xacto> that's right audrey ;)
<xubuntu205> can someone help me?
<xubuntu205> hello?
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> xubuntu205: ask away :)
<xubuntu205> I am trying to install Xubuntu from a usb drive onto another usb drive on an ASUS Maximus formula motherboard and for some reason my computer will not boot from the usb device even though it is set to in the bios. Any suggestions? I really want to install Linux on this computer.
<xubuntu205> It is almost like the computer does not recognize the Xubuntu software that is on my boot USB
<pleia2> xubuntu205: what did you use to create the usb stick?
<xubuntu205> I used my macbook pro and a program called UNetbootin along with a downloaded copy of the ISO
<pleia2> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pleia2> looks like there are a couple other options for macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/How%20to%20install%20Ubuntu%20on%20MacBook%20using%20USB%20Stick
<pleia2> might try one of those
<therickaman> hello all
<therickaman> anyone here?
<therickaman> I need some help.....bad.......
<pleia2> ask away
<therickaman> Geez
<therickaman> I figured I'd be the only one
<refarr> hello
<refarr> anyone there?
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<refarr> I just installed xubuntu 12.04.  When I clicked on terminal emulator it asked me to set a default.  I accidently clicked one that I hate.  How do I change it?
<pleia2> click on the mouse menu and go to settings
<pleia2> in settings you want to look for "preferred applications"
<pleia2> "Terminal Emulator" is the one you want to change
<refarr> mouse menu?  I clicked applications menu and then went to settings editor.  Is this correct?
<pleia2> yes
<pleia2> the menu with the mouse icon on it
<thedanielmatt> anyone had an issue with likewise-open suddenly being a jerk? several of my servers join the domain/auth find, but I've got one that is giving me errors all of a sudden and can't figure it out
 * pleia2 has never heard of likewise-open
<refarr> Thank you so much for your help pleia2.  I found it.  I'll log out and make sure this works.  Thank you again.
<pleia2> refarr: great, enjoy :)
<thedanielmatt> its an AD authentication plug-in basically
<pleia2> thedanielmatt: ah, that explains it :)
<danielmatt> c'mon - I know someone here has used likewise ;)
<Unit193> That one better than centrify?
<danielmatt> i've had really good luck with it, except I've got one of my servers that quit authenticating and I can't rejoin it to domain
<danielmatt> no idea what happened
<danielmatt> centrify isn't free - right?
<Unit193> dc used to be, at least.  No logs under /var/log/likewise/ or somesuch?
<danielmatt> I've gotten a SASL error and an error saying the DC dropped the query
<danielmatt> but everything I've thought of to check is correct (DNS, etc)
<danielmatt> didn't see anything in event log of DC
<danielmatt> Just found DC Express - looks more robust for sure
<alexandros_c> hello is there anyway to get hibernate working in Xubuntu?
<Guest62068> anyone have problems getting flux/redshift working?
<Guest62068> my eyes are currently bleeding
<mapps> hi folks
<mapps> looks like my machines stuck at installng mysql-server .just saying mysql stop/waiting
<mapps> not sure what to do?
<elfy> mapps: try alt+tab - see if there is a term windows waiting for input
<mapps> there isnt :(  im sshd in
<elfy> no idea then - sorry
<mapps> thanks anyway mate:D
<adamt> hi
<xubuntu660> ?
<nv_> ?
<xubuntu660> may someone come to off-topic?
<cfhowlett> !
<xubuntu660> pls dont kill me
<nv_> you can try other rooms such as #ubuntu-offtopic or try /list
<xubuntu660> I am there
<xubuntu660> "off-topic"
<xubuntu660> oh, ok
<xubuntu660> but it was about xubuntu
<Mikk36> Hey
<Mikk36> Is it possible to display an 16:9 aspect ratio on a 1024x768 display resolution?
<Mikk36> I have a rather old plasma display, which has a panel resolution of 1024x768, even though it's a proper 16:9 tv
<Mikk36> but outputting 1024x768 normally to it results in a stretched image
<ObrienDave> that's usually how it works unless you use 'scaled' mode
<Mikk36> the tv doesn't have any settings that would alter the overscan, so sending 1280x720 results in a bit too large of an image and invisible menu bar at top etc
<PiiiRKO> nikolam: is it good to acces via tor?
<ObrienDave> you don't want to have TOR set as an exit relay. that will get you banned from freenode
<nikolam> PiiiRKO, well, most of the time I have to retry several times and there are around 6 addresses to target. they say 1) tor service of freenode was under ddos attack by some albanians 2) there is some kind of bug that limits number of connections
<nikolam> for the rest - once, connected with tor, works ok. My connects/disconnects are my issue. Also I think tor holds connection better.
<nikolam> That is why started using it for IRC, not for privacy.
<jax23> hi
<jax23> a little question
<jax23> why firefox and xchat start automatically on boot on my xubuntu 12.10? i've checked in settings --> session and start but there aren't
<ObrienDave> you need to close them before you turn off the computer or close everything and "save current session"
<jax23> i'll try...thanks
<xubuntu036> hello
<xubuntu036> who can help me?
<knome> xubuntu036, just ask your question and people will help if they can
<xubuntu036> ok
<Poisoned_Dragon> No one can help you if we don't know the issue.
<Poisoned_Dragon> It's not like we have a Xubuntu guru that knows all, and sees all.
<ObrienDave> it isn't? ;)
<bgardner> Poisoned_Dragon: knome comes close...
<knome> bah. :)
<TheSheep> only when he has his tea to read the future from it
<ObrienDave> LOL
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<xubuntu036> my xfce panel suddenly disappeared and I decided to restore it with " sudo ..... xfce4-panel", but it doesn't help. Please help me to restore the previous panel.
<Poisoned_Dragon> did you try "xfce4-panel -r"
<vito19> halo
<Poisoned_Dragon> hola
<xubuntu036> i'm newbie. can you please write in full command
<xubuntu036> and i try
<Hix> hi, anyone here got experience of the login loop in a VM [using 12.10]? renamed .Xauthority to .Xauthority-old and restarted but no luck
<Hix> I'm stuck in dvorak in the vm too :/ though I can remotely ssh in
<GridCube> Hix, tried to remove the .ICEauthority file as well?
<GridCube> in any case if you login as guest both files should be respawned, so if you can not log in as guest removing them wont help
<Hix> GridCube I didn't know about .ICE... I'll give that a shot. I did log in as guest, but it disn't seem to affect anything
<Hix> seems the VM is borked now too, refusing to accept keyboard inputs
<Hix> strange thing is I can login as me via ssh
<Hix> no problems
<GridCube> no idea
<GridCube> tried to log in from a tty?
<Hix> wouldn't know how to do that, I am medium pleb level :/
<Hix> ah CTRL ALT F1/2/3/4...
<GridCube> Hix, have you tried to log in using the guest account yet?
<Hix> It worked ok earlier as guest yes GridCube, just tried TTY but then read about it and realised you have to be physically connected, which I'm not - explained the weirdncess of that little foray :)
<Hix> yup - guest is fine - well apart from the fact that the keyboard has gone even worse, I can get to the desktop as guest
<GridCube> hix then you could remove most of the non-essential files from your ~/ and youll be fine, just dont remove your work documents and the rest gets regenerated
<Hix> added to the login loop woes - I've now got a serious case of wmware keyboard corruption that won't sort itself out. Looks like an sshfs backup and a reinstall of vmware :/
<GridCube> no idea there
<GridCube> sorry Hix
<Hix> no worries, it seems that VMware is to blame here, thanks for your time dude
<xubuntu208> hi, i'm installing xubuntu 13.1
<octetcloud> how do I get a "middle button" mouse click with a touch pad? not being able to paste the current selection is a PITA
<GridCube> octetcloud, press both click buttons to emulate it, or in some pads the top rightmost corner is middleclic
<audrey> xu bun tu
<xubuntu546> ciao a tutti!!!
<knome> audrey, do you have a support question?
<muhres> Hi guys. I have my Laptop connected via HDMI but the max. resolution i can get with xrandr oder GUI tools is 1600x900. The screen supports 1920x1080 - any idea how i can get the native resolution?
<GridCube> muhres, what drivers are you using?
<muhres> GridCube: hi, i am using the  proprietary AMD driver
<GridCube> mmm
<muhres> GridCube: i can switch back to the radeon driver if it's a problem, the AMD driver is lacking hardware accel. anyway
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> is that i dont know if ati has an individual settings manager
<muhres> GridCube: not sure if it is wat you mean, but there is a driver tool (catalyst), but i cant change the res. there...
<GridCube> oh i see
<GridCube> yes that was what i meant
<GridCube> so if its not there
<muhres> GridCube: let me switch back to the radeon driver and see if i can set 1920x1080 there...
<muhres> GridCube: be right back
<muhres> uhm so i guss i need a reboot, be right back (again, ha)
<mpmc> Random question folks, is it better to use xorg-server-video-ati or the AMD fglrx? What are the advantages? :p
<TheSheep> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mpmc> TheSheep: Thanks for the link :)
#xubuntu 2013-11-21
<kludge__> anyone have a problem with redshift crashing at startup?
<kludge__> or fluxgui not changing the color of the screen?
<xubuntu850> thank you for the best OS ever made. Windows 8, google and Apple can go to sleep
<amerigena> If I upgrade to lts-raring, how do I disable notifications for lts-quantal in Update Manager?
<drc> As far as I know raring and quantal are not LTS's.
<amerigena> no, lts-raring is an update to the 12.0.4.3 kernel available through synaptic or apt-get.
<amerigena> once it's installed, it updates the default kernel to 3.8.
<drc> are you talking about this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<amerigena> same as xserver-xorg-lts-raring
<amerigena> yes, that's what I'm talking about. I did it. And now I get Update Manager notifications for earlier kernel versions. I'd like to disable these notifications.
<drc> sort of defeats the purpose of a lts, if you ask me, but what to I know?
<amerigena> No, it doesn't defeat the purpose of an LTS at all. These kernel updates offer functionality available in newer (X)Ubuntu versions, while maintaining the advantage of LTS software package availability in 12.04.
<drc> Can't help you there, no idea...sorry.
<amerigena> You get some of the advantages of 13.10 and the LTS stability of 12.04.
<drc> wait...in 13.10, in Software and Updates>Updates (whatever the 12.04 equivilent is), maybe something there?
<drc> Other than that, I fresh out.
<drc> and with that, I'm really out
<donnysaengkio> Hi all
<xubuntu947> hi
<xubuntu947> anyone here??
<xubuntu853> My wife ust bought a new MacBook Pro.  She had an old white iMac
<xubuntu947> hi guys i need help
<xubuntu853> 2006 or eariler I think...  I am wondering what version of Linux I might  run on it?
<xubuntu947> i am running xubuntu live from usb but it keeps asking for password?
<xubuntu947> any idea
<xubuntu853> Sorry... my first time here.  Not using xubunt yet
<xubuntu947> anyother person here who can help me?
<Unit193> !mac | Not sure about macs
<ubottu> Not sure about macs: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<xubuntu853> Thank you
<Unit193> xubuntu947: Howdy, so what are you doing that it's asking?  The live password is blank.
<xubuntu853> So... that link is for Ubuntu.  Are xubuntu and Ubuntu that same?
<danielmatt> xubuntu853: I would run it in virtualbox - i run several VMs in virtualbox very well on my MBP
<xubuntu947> i enter xubuntu in username and let the password blank after hitting enter it loads the desktop i have 4 options there one of them is install i wait for it to become responsive but it agains popups login menu
<xubuntu947> any idea?
<Unit193> Ubuntu and Xubuntu are pretty much the same, yeah.  Same underlaying system.
<Unit193> xubuntu947: Well, that's sure not normal.
<xubuntu947> well i have tried many linux distros but i am not getting success
<xubuntu947> is there a way to install xubuntu before going for live mode?
<danielmatt> Use an installer instead of a LiveCD
<xubuntu947> have a link of that?
<xubuntu947> i have not found it?
<Unit193> Yes, when you boot it up there is a small icon at the bottom, hit left shift and a menu will pull up where you can choose to install.
<Unit193> Or, when the image like http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/7/78/Ubiquity_installer.png/300px-Ubiquity_installer.png does.
<xubuntu361> sorry guys network problem 947 back
<xubuntu361> i have cliked on install xubuntu option
<xubuntu361> now lets see what happens circle is circling right beneath the logo
<xubuntu361> anyone here??
<xubuntu361> ????????
<cfhowlett> xubuntu361, I'm at the pub.  leave a message.
<xubuntu361> is it normal of computer taking a time to load options when clicking on install without try option
<xubuntu361> i have clicked on install option and after the loading it is showing white background and in the middle black colour  with nothing on it ..is it normal?
<VanessaE> My machine (a desktop PC) hard-freezes when coming up from suspend.   Some cursory googling shows others with similar problems but a wide range of possible causes.  What do I do now?  Is there some log I can look at, or some utility I can run that'll tell me what's broke?
<VanessaE> (this is 13.10, btw)
<well_laid_lawn> is your swap larger than your memory ?
<well_laid_lawn> ↓
<VanessaE> I have no swap.
<cfhowlett> VanessaE, that could be it ...
<VanessaE> I'm using suspend-to-ram, not hibernate
<VanessaE> With 16GB of RAM, I figure swap is...not necessary.
<well_laid_lawn> that was the extent of my knowledge, I just turn the box off
<Mikk36> I'd still have some swap, just set the swappiness value to 0
<Mikk36> so it would avoid using it whenever it can
<VanessaE> mmmh
<VanessaE> I should mention, the hdd LED stays lit solid when the machine is in this state.
<VanessaE> every so often, it is able to resume, but only after several seconds (almost as long as it takes to boot normally)
<VanessaE> where 'this state' == the hard-locked resume attempt.
 * VanessaE tries switching to the fglrx-updates driver package...
<marsupapu> I've dipped my toes to Xubuntu.
<ObrienDave> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<marsupapu> And this is impressive.
<ObrienDave> Хµþµптµ Яоск§
<marsupapu> I've used Ubuntu since 7.04 but now they ruined my precious gnome. I tried KDE but it was way too heavy and it also kept lagging all the time. I even tried OpenSUSE KDE but it broke like twice a day. Now, with fresh Xubuntu install, I feel like home.
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, ENGLISH moth ... oh.  Nevermind.
<cfhowlett> :)
<ObrienDave> LOL
<ObrienDave> sorry about that, I just HAD to :))
 * ObrienDave loves his Xubuntu
<ObrienDave> How's that for English? ;)
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, perfecto
<codephobic> hi
<baizon> !hi | codephobic
<ubottu> codephobic: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<codephobic> is there a solution to the mouse-wheel scrolling problem in gEdit and in pdf viewer? Most applications seem to work fine with the mouse-wheel but gEdit & the pdf viewer (document viewer?) don't seem to even notice it scrolling.
<codephobic> is there a solution to the mouse-wheel scrolling problem in gEdit and in pdf viewer? Most applications seem to work fine with the mouse-wheel but gEdit & the pdf viewer (document viewer?) don't seem to even notice it scrolling.
<ObrienDave> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<MicroscopicDust> Hey everyone
<MicroscopicDust> I need some help here, I'm stuck!
<Myrtti> well, have you tried vaseline?
<MicroscopicDust> lol, thanks for the tip, i'll try
<Myrtti> seriously though
<Myrtti> just ask the question
<MicroscopicDust> I have a problem with ethernet
<MicroscopicDust> on a Xubuntu 12.04 (Voyager)
<ObrienDave> voyager???
<MicroscopicDust> yep, It is basically a Xubuntu
<Myrtti> that's a whole another distribution
<MicroscopicDust> it is based on a xubuntu, i use it for years now, and always solve my problems by checking xubuntu solutions, but now I can't find anything
<MicroscopicDust> the thing is I can't make ethernet work
<MicroscopicDust> the chipset is an Atheros Qualcom QCA8171
<cfhowlett> MicroscopicDust, we can't support it here.  ask on their channel
<MicroscopicDust> are you serious?
<MicroscopicDust> it is the same distro
<MicroscopicDust> ah, forget it, I'm out
<cfhowlett> voyager is not xubuntu.  xubuntu is an official canonical distro.
<Myrtti> canonical or Canonical ;-)
<cfhowlett> LOL.  Got me.  Canonical.
<ObrienDave> wouldn't the "C" be considered SHOUTING? ;P
<cfhowlett> !mark
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<ObrienDave> !42
<ubottu> The Answer to Life, the Universe, and Everything.
<cfhowlett> I always hear "C"anonical when he says it, so ...
<Myrtti> cfhowlett: I wouldn't call any of the 'official' derivatives as Canonical ones, but that's a matter of opinion
<cfhowlett> Myrtti, agreed.  I try to avoid religious debates like that.
<ObrienDave> sports, politics and religion are best left out of IRC chat ;)
<ObrienDave> oh, and Voyager ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, apparently so ...
<audrey> xu bun tu
<ObrienDave> Хµþµптµ Яоск§
<koegs> audrey: are you trying to tell us something with your "xu bun tu" all the time?
<ObrienDave> that they know how to separate syllables?
<Gazeddy> anyone about
<knome> !anyone | Gazeddy
<Gazeddy> im in need of some sound help
<ubottu> Gazeddy: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Gazeddy> for some reason im getting no sound outputted volume control is showing "movement" with sound but im getting nothing from speakers or headphones
<eitzei> What xubuntu are you using?
<Sid1599> Hi, every1
<Unit193> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Sid1599> Using xubuntu/linux for the first time.
<Sid1599> I have noticed that my external hdd gets renamed i.e. 1st start-up it was labelled/named abc and the next time abc1. I have
<Sid1599> set-up torrents to download directly to the hdd(as abc), after the name change I have to change the directory/location again. Is there
<Sid1599> any way this can be avoided?
<audrey> xu bun tu
<knome> audrey, do you have a support question?
<knome> audrey, that's the fifth time you say "xu bun tu" without replying. if you don't stop that, i will need to remove you from the channel
<Sid1599> Hmmm...no 1 in the mood to help an absolute noob. :(
<audrey> yeah i have a question knome
<knome> audrey, me too: why do you keep repeating "xu bun tu" ?
<knome> audrey, please stop that.
<audrey> xubuntu 13.10 amd64 gtx 670 nvidia 319. all three displays are recognized as "DISPLAY1" instead of DISPLAY1 DISPLAY2 and DISPLAY3.
<audrey> have you ever heard of an issue like that before?
<knome> no, i haven't
<audrey> Sid1599: does that happen when you reboot or just in general
<audrey> also what filesystem are you using
<Sid1599> Hi audrey, after reboot. I am currently using a live stick with persistence. How can I check the filesystem?
<audrey> Sid1599: i had that happen to me exactly once and it hasn't happened since. does the drive entry in /etc/fstab change when the drive gets renamed?
<audrey> Sid1599: is this other hard drive you have plugged in an external hard drive?
<audrey> also fdisk -l should tell you your partition filesystems
<audrey> if it says "Linux" it's EXT*
<audrey> knome: when i try to run three separate X servers only one display gets a picture as well.
<Unit193> And I'd assume the card support something other than mirror mode?
<Sid1599> Hmm...nothing shows up in terminal when I type fdisk -l
<audrey> Unit193: GTX 670 of course it does~
<Sid1599> The other part just went over my head :(
<audrey> it can do four nonmirrored displays on one card.
<Unit193> Just making sure.
<audrey> Sid1599: sudo fdisk -l
<Sid1599> oh ok
<audrey> is the hdd you're tyring to use an external hard drive Sid1599 ?
<audrey> Unit193: same thing happened iirc when i ran a gtx 570+8500 GT
<Sid1599> yes, its external
<audrey> it's probably NTFS
<asdf_> just did an update on 13.10, bash tab completion no longer functioning in terminals, anyone else experience this?
<audrey> uhhhhh check the entry for your external hard drive in /etc/fstab and next time you reboot look if it changes
<audrey> Sid1599: are you using the same USB port every boot?
<Unit193> In newer versions of Xubuntu, they get mounted under /media/name/UUID/
<Sid1599> Yes, using the same port
<elfy> it's likely that the external isn't in fstab
<Sid1599> oh, how do I go about figuring it out?
<audrey> we just told you :3
<Unit193> asdf_: You can try to dpkg-reconfigure bash-completion  It still works for me.
<audrey> check if your external hard drive has an entry in /etc/fstab
<Sid1599> sudo /etc/fstab?
<elfy> not really audrey - it's entirely possible that Sid1599 has no idea what you're saying
<Sid1599> elfy is right, still trying to understand tho. :)
<audrey> Sid1599: fstab is a file use a text editor
<audrey> gedit and nano are good for beginners
<audrey> sudo gedit /etc/fstab or sudo nano /etc/fstab
<elfy> gedit isn't installed by default
<elfy> Sid1599: use mousepad
<audrey> elfy: i haven't used ubuntu since 2007
<elfy> :)
<audrey> i use xubuntu
<elfy> ubuntu uses gedit - xubuntu doesn't - we have mousepad by default
<audrey> Sid1599: when in nano for example if you see the hotkeys at the bottom you'll see shit like ^x ^c etc that ^ means hold control and press the key
<Sid1599> am on xubuntu :)
<audrey> elfy: i thought i was in #ubuntu
<elfy> nope
<elfy> #xubuntu
<audrey> neat
<audrey> so Sid1599 for example in nano to save a file it's ctrl+o then ctrl+x to quit the editor
<Sid1599> ok got till nano
<audrey> look and see if your partition has an fstab entry fdisk -l will tell you what the partition on your drive is eg /dev/sda1
<Sid1599> how do i give the fdisk -l command in nano?
<audrey> you don't
<Sid1599> ?
<audrey> i don't know if nano has a shell or not but just open a new tab in your terminal and run sudo fdisk -l so you can have that partition information visible
<asdf_> Unit193: no joy, tried it, ctrl-i still works for bash-completion, but not tab
<sid1599_> Sorry got disconnected
<audrey> i'm sorry
<xubuntu710> hello
<sid1599_> I have the fdisk -l showing in one terminal window and nano open in the other.
<audrey> okay
<sid1599_> ha! why are you sorry audrey?
<sid1599_> guessing I have been disconnected
<sid1599_> :(
<Unit193> asdf_: I think I had it break once, not sure what I did to fix it.  May have purged and installed it again, may have not had it installed.  Can you try another user and if it works there? (If it's something in your config)
<audrey> sid1599_: did fstab hvae an entry
<audrey> also weechat is horribly laggy or is it tmux idk
<audrey> i dont know if my messages are even going through
<elfy> they are
<audrey> hi
<elfy> hi
<audrey> ssh is laggy at work today.
<audrey> very very very ver yvery very laggy
<audrey> did sid die
<elfy> yep
<elfy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/1644/mounting-a-usb-disk-in-a-permanent-location
<elfy> will probably be what he needs to be looking at I think
<asdf__> Unit193: disregard tab completion problem, update to baselayout released in the last few hours, did that, reboot, fixed.
<Unit193> Hah, alrighty.
<NuSuey> what does xubuntu use for sound settings? :o
<Unit193> pavucontrol or the icon.
<Sh1G3rU> pulse
<NuSuey> well sadly no sound coming from the audio card.. which worked on lubuntu/ubuntu 13.10 for example :o hdmi output works
<NuSuey> any ideas?
<NuSuey> nvm, got it to work somehow.. took quite some time
<NuSuey> how can I set what is my main monitor screen?
<bosnjak> NuSuey: you can use Arandr
<NuSuey> bosnjak: why arandr? and if I would use arandr.. how could I setup which I want to be the default monitor? :o the main scren on which the windows open
<bosnjak> NuSuey: Arandr is a GUI frontend for xrandr, which allows you to set those things
<NuSuey> yeah but .. how
<bosnjak> NuSuey: you have two monitors?
<NuSuey> 3:)
<bosnjak> NuSuey: you are currently using Arandr, or not?
<NuSuey> just want the 2nd monitor to be the primary
<NuSuey> well I installed it now, but used the basic monitor setup from xubuntu to set them up first
<NuSuey> but no clue how to setup one to be the primary monitor
<bosnjak> NuSuey: ok so now you have 3 boxes that represent your monitors, right?
<NuSuey> yup
<bosnjak> NuSuey: order them in a way they are ordered physically to ensure the proper transition of course
<NuSuey> they are :o my issue is to setup the primary monitor
<bosnjak> NuSuey: i know, well get there :)
<NuSuey> bosnjak: well.. ?
<bosnjak> NuSuey: sorry, was busy a sec.. Save your configuration now to ./screenlayout/myconfig.h
<bosnjak> NuSuey: actually myconfig.sh -> mind the extension
<NuSuey> and then?
<bosnjak> NuSuey: open that file with an editor: mousepad ~/.screenlayout/myconfig.sh
<NuSuey> okay. and then?
<bosnjak> NuSuey: you will see something like "--output LVDS1" for three different monitors
<bosnjak> NuSuey: just add "--primary" next to the one you want
<NuSuey> and then?:)
<bosnjak> NuSuey: just one simple step
<bosnjak> NuSuey: to make it work after reboot, go to Settings → Settings Manager → Session and Startup → Application autostart
<bosnjak> NuSuey: and add a new item to the list
<bosnjak> NuSuey: with following info:
<bosnjak> NuSuey: Name: Monitor setup
<bosnjak> NuSuey: Description: Whatever
<bosnjak> NuSuey:
<NuSuey> well I cant find a setting manager :o
<bosnjak> are you using xubuntu?
<NuSuey> yup
<NuSuey> ah
<NuSuey> wait
<bosnjak> NuSuey: its right there in the menu, third item?
<NuSuey> the setting was the name of the .. first thing.. okay :)
<bosnjak> NuSuey: Sorry, maybe i could explain better
<bosnjak> NuSuey: so the new item in the autostart list should be:
<bosnjak> Name: Give it some name whatever
<bosnjak> Description: whatever
<bosnjak> Command: /home/<user>/.screenlayout/myconfig.sh
<bosnjak> change <user> to your username ofcourse
<bosnjak> NuSuey: done?
<NuSuey> nah. need to do something first :o
<bosnjak> ok
<NuSuey> seems to be working :)
 * NuSuey bows to bosnjak!
<bosnjak> NuSuey: :)
<NuSuey> reinstalled quite a lot of -buntu distributions lately.. but I have a feeling I might stick to xubuntu for quite some time :P
<bosnjak> NuSuey: yes, me too. Was on KDE for a long time, but then went to xfce and never looked back. Its the best for me.
<Magicantian> NuSuey: I feel the same way, i've jumped around on a lot of -buntus and other distros, Xubuntu works best for me, it's pretty much exactly what I was looking for.
<NuSuey> tried elementary os, pretty nice stuff.. but I woul not get the awesome performance I would get from a 13.10 system with mesa 10 (or 9.2.X) and when I booted xubuntu for the first time, I just felt ..hey.. simple, nice.. not some stupid eyecandy or bloat like ubuntu with the unity stuff ..
<Magicantian> ^ exactly, simple not stupid eyecandy or bloat. just enough like xp or older.
<Magicantian> I liked Lubuntu a lot too but was having some issues with lxde and firefox running on this distro
<Magicantian> that distro*
<NuSuey> tried lubuntu.. but it was just just too basic for my taste..
<NuSuey> but what's the difference here.. in xubuntu the sound output goes through alsa and not to pulseaudio then .. or something like that?
<bosnjak> NuSuey: no, there is PulseAudio also by default
<NuSuey> well dunno what did it, but on ubuntu and various other distros I had a HDMI issue.. and it didn't do the issue if the sound went right to alsa..
<NuSuey> well.. got not such issue here ...so that's awesome
<xubuntu161> jhkhkjhkjhl
<Unit193> Yes?  Care to try English?
 * Magicantian thinks xubuntu161 is playing with a speak and spell.
<ObrienDave> or bored and tapping fingers on keyboard ;)
#xubuntu 2013-11-22
<alexandros_c> hello, I am using compiz with xubuntu and I am unable to change the number of workspaces. Can anyone give me an idean of how to fix this?
<alexandros_c> *idea
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: compiz has its own settings for this, iirc
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: run "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: go to "General options"
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: then tab "Desktop size"
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: there you can change the value for "Horizontal Virtual size" most probably
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: or "Number of desktops", play with it i am not sure
<alexandros_c> ok thanks bosnjak
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: i hope it works, havent used compiz in a while
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: no
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: no problem
<alexandros_c> hey bosnjak, I am trying to get the cool cube rotation, any ideas?
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: did you get 4 pages yet?
<alexandros_c> bosnjak, I have four pages but it still does not do the cube rotation
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: you need to turn it on
<alexandros_c> it is turned on
<alexandros_c> bosnjak, under desktop I have Rotate cube enabled
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: how are you trying to rotate it?
<bosnjak> try CTRL+ALT+RIGHT/LEFT
<alexandros_c> super+atl+control+LEFT/RIGNT
<bosnjak> does it switch workspaces?
<alexandros_c> yes
<alexandros_c> bosnjak, I have noticed if I set it to 4 with 2 rows and 2 columns it will only rotated through the row
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: you should read about it, there are plenty of articles on google how to set the cube up
<alexandros_c> but it I have them all vertical it rotated through all
<bosnjak> alexandros_c: i have to go now, but search google for compiz cube xubuntu, you will get many articles
<bosnjak> like this
<bosnjak> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<bosnjak> good luck
<well_laid_lawn> iirc you need 6 desktops for the cube
<alexandros_c> that is the article I used to set up compiz
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<alexandros_c> thanks well_laid_lawn and bosnjak for all the help provided
<bosnjak> np
<audrey> hi
<stewie> Hey guys, quick question. I know that Xubuntu and Lubuntu have alternate disks for low RAM computers, but once installed is the OS less intensive if installed from the alternate disk?
<pleia2> no, it's the same
<pleia2> and xubuntu doesn't have an alternate installer anymore in recent releases, you have to use the core installer and select xubuntu desktop in the installer
<stewie> Yea, I noticed that Xubuntu's altenate is 12.04 not 13.10
<Unit193> What's the system specs?
<stewie> .95ghz cpu, 384mb ram
<stewie> But for some other computers I'm mainly interested in the altenate disks because the full versions don't fit on CD's, they're too big.
<Unit193> I'd personally use neither with that little ram. :)
<Unit193> But yeah, mini.iso in that case.
<Unit193> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<stewie> Hmmmm
<stewie> What os would you reccomend on that system, then?
<Unit193> You could install from the mini, but install openbox rather than a DE, or fluxbox, or somesuch.  Another option would be Debian (or antix), but feel free to try and see if it works for you.
<stewie> I'll check it out, because I already tried Lubuntu on that once and while the OS was smooth opening Firefox was impossible because it easily crashed.
<Unit193> Openbox on an Ubuntu minimal install was under 100MB.
<Mycah> Hello
<cfhowlett> Mycah, greetings
<Mycah> I am having an issue with my sound I was hoping someone might be able to help me with. I've tried everything I can find on the subject on Google and have gotten nowhere.
<Mycah> There is no sound, but at times there are crackles like it is trying to play something.
<Mycah> I've checked Alsa and it is not muted (up all the way), I have uninstalled it and reinstalled, I have force reloaded it, etc etc etc
<Mycah> nothing still :(
<Mycah> Any suggestions?
<well_laid_lawn> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Mycah> Yes, I have gone through these but still no success.
<stewie> I'm using the mini CD that I downloaded from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD but I don't see any option to install anything other than regular ubuntu, anyone know where to find the option to install something else?
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> stewie, as you install, you'll be offered download/install options.  or install as offered, boot it and run tasksel
<manfred_> Hallo
<NuSuey> manfred_ hello :)
<manfred_> bye
<DukeCS> Hi folks
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<DukeCS> I've got some strange problems on the login screen. I have changed the keyboard layout from english to german. On the login screen, the password is only accepted, if I type it "incorrect". FYI: Z/Y keys are changed in german/english layouts
<DukeCS> any idea?
<ObrienDave> when you installed did you do it in English or German?
<DukeCS> Xubuntu? in english I guess.
<DukeCS> I've installed the language support, added German, Apply system-wide, ... all the easy stuff
<ObrienDave> my guess would be you probably used the US English keyboard layout, your password is encrypted that way. changing layout will require you to always enter it "wrong"
<DukeCS> good point.
<koegs> DukeCS: take a look here :) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Spracheinstellungen
<DukeCS> I visited this page some minutes ago, but thanks anyways ;)
<DukeCS> I'll try to change my password later and try it again
<ObrienDave> ok, enter the old password "wrong" before changing
<DukeCS> hmm.. I have to use my (old) password, before I can set a new one via $>passwd . And I cannot use the "wrong" one
<ObrienDave> sorry, I don't know about that command
<koegs> DukeCS: do you have german or english layout in the terminal?
<DukeCS> german
<koegs> then you should use the correct one :)
<DukeCS> no problem.. I'll change to a new password without z/y
<DukeCS> I did, but if I type the new "right" one, the password will not changed, because it is the same ;)
<DukeCS> Ok, I think, I'll got it.
<ObrienDave> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<DukeCS> lightdm greeter does not respect the system-wide locale
<DukeCS> but I can use the session for the next login and it works now
<DukeCS> weird anyways
<ObrienDave> that explains a lot
<DukeCS> thanks for your time :)
<ObrienDave> not a problem
<DukeCS> "In case of your locale not being displayed correctly in Lightdm add your locale to /etc/environment"
<ObrienDave> makes sense
<DukeCS> looks like some other have the same problem, too ^
<ObrienDave> could be. I only read and write English so I don't have to change keyboards very ofter ;))
<DukeCS> :P
<ObrienDave> *often
<DukeCS> thanks & have a nice day
<ObrienDave> thanks and you also
<audrey> hi!
<Poisoned_Dragon> hi
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu056> hello, i have a problem with my Xubuntu 13.10 version. I am useing it with my old Macbook pro A1150 without the key: ALTGR.
<xubuntu056> my question: Is it possible to swap the function of the AltGr key to another? Perfect would be the right: "Applekey"
<audrey> yes xubuntu056
<xubuntu056> how would I do that? I tried to swap it with the keyboard manager
<xubuntu056> but it didn't work
<audrey> idk
<Poisoned_Dragon> Um, AltGR is just the right alt key
<audrey> xubuntu056: it'll involve xmodmap
<Poisoned_Dragon> I though Macs only had Command and option keys.
<xubuntu056> well, i just have the left alt key. I have: "Function key (Fn)" ; Control key; left Alt; "the applekey( i dont really know the name of it (home maybe)), then Space and than again one Applekey and finally one strange one with an little arrow on the very bottom of it
<audrey> Fn on a mac?
<audrey> what?
<audrey> is this thing relaly old or somethign
<xubuntu056> yes, it is from 2007, i forgot to write that down. sorry
<audrey> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol... sad when 2007 is really old.
<audrey> 2007 is only six years ago
<audrey> oh god six years
<Poisoned_Dragon> you never owned a 80286.
<audrey> i'm twenty and i already feel old :/
<audrey> having a job where i can listen to music and do linux stuff all day is the BEST
<pl2> sweet jesus someone please help me: I can't, at all, find the file where xubuntu stores the PATH variables. can someone pass along the filepath? I've tried hundreds and none of them work. thank you.
<xubuntu056> ^^ i got that second hand^^
<audrey> p12 let me see if i can figure this out
<audrey> /etc/profile ?
<audrey> i haven't messed with a path in a while\
<audrey> oh wait p12
<audrey> ~/.profile
<audrey> a 1.5 second google search yielded this information
<audrey> :3
<pl2> Thanks audrey, though /.profile is a sh script.. or at least, that's what's returned when i run: sudo leafpad ~/.profile
<audrey> p12 that's the file you want
<pl2> audrey, but where's the list of paths stored? I want to access the list because I want to remove something i've added..
<koegs> why would you wanna use sudo if you open a file in your own home-folder? o.O
<audrey> ^
<audrey> p12 jesus christ
<audrey> i just told you it's in ~/.profile
<audrey> that's your path
<pl2> perhaps i'm wording it wrong? I'm trying to find where the outpu of ${PATH} is stored.
<pl2> same thing?
<koegs> ~/.profile, /etc/profile, /etc/environment, /etc/bash.bashrc, ~/.bashrc
<koegs> somewhere in that files, most likely
<pl2> koegs, hmm ok. I know i tried most of those but i'll give it another try. thanks for the help.
<pl2> koegs, i was using sudo just because i wanted to give the terminal no reason to yell at me :P
<koegs> + if you want to start a graphical programm, please use gksudo or gksu instead of sudo
<koegs> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Graphical%20sudo
<marsupapu> Is there any opportunity to get gnome-like "system"-menu to the panel?
<marsupapu> Now I have applications and locations "if it is so in english" but I'd like to have system menu as well.
<marsupapu> Applications, locations and system were those.
<xubuntu056> i listed my keys with xmodmap, and now i read that to change the keys i need to work with the file: xmodmaprc? can somebody please tell me where i can find this file?
<xubuntu056> sorry, but i am useing xubuntu since a couple of days and i've no idea how to do anything. My goal is to be able to write down the square brackets and the @ sign for "MATLAB"
<xubuntu056> I connected my external keyboard from my other computer and found out, that i just need the function of the altgr key to write down those specific signs
<xubuntu056> okay thank you all! i found out how to edit it. Bye!
<Hix> anyone got a clue how to enable onscreen keyboard at login screen? Got vmware player issue where keyboard is corrupt until logged in..
<Poisoned_Dragon> isn't there an accessibility button at the login screen?
<ochosi> exactly
<ochosi> and if that isn't the case, check your /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf for "keyboard=onboard"
<ochosi> Hix: ^
<Hix> the dude in the circle only has "large font" and "high contrast"
<Hix> cool - thanks
<Hix> ochosi added keyboard=onboard
<Hix> to lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<Hix> but still no option after a reboot
<Hix> oops
<Hix> is UTF8 the correct encoding for sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup? UK keyboard
<tsimpson> unless you know better, you always want UTF8
<Hix> thought as much. And for character set "Lati1 and Latin5 - westernEurope and Turkic languages" [sic]
<ochosi> Hix: did you check that you have the onboard keyboard installed?
<Hix> ochosi - I just added the line do i need a sudo apt-get install ....?
<ochosi> Hix: well i would simply check by doing a "sudo apt-get install onboard"
<ochosi> if it's there, apt will tell you
<ochosi> if it's not there, you've found your problem
<Hix> thx
<ochosi> np
<Hix> hmm already newest version
<ochosi> Hix: so you added the config-option, you're using lightdm-gtk-greeter (i.e. xubuntu's default greeter and not e.g. unity-greeter) and you have onboard installed and the menu-item in accessibility in the greeter still doesn't do anything?
<Hix> ochosi it appears not - though I do have a lightdm-gtk-greeter-ubuntu.conf file too, but I guess that isn't it as xfce has relpaced it?
<ochosi> but you have the menuitem in the greeter?
<Hix> yes http://pastebin.com/JQv02N8W
<Hix> line 24
<ochosi> no, i mean this: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-11222013-051954pm.php
<ochosi> you have to activate the keyboard there
<ochosi> it won't just pop up by default
<ochosi> then it should look like this: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-11222013-052118pm.php
<Hix> nope - no option  http://i.imgur.com/5enbm87.png
<koegs> ochosi: where do i need to put that "user-logo"?
<ochosi> koegs: ~/.face
<ochosi> Hix: what version of the greeter do you have?
<koegs> any special picture-format or parameters needed?
<ochosi> Hix: "apt-cache policy lightdm-gtk-greeter"
<ochosi> koegs: i think png is a good choice (but you have to save it without file ending)
<ochosi> brb
<koegs> thx, will try
<Hix> ochosi 1.3.1-0ubuntu1
<Hix> sorry ochosi time to leave work. thx for your assistance
<ochosi> meh, that version of the greeter is too old...
<ochosi> doesn't support onboard yet
<ochosi> in case Hix shows up again, just tell him that (whoever reads this and remembers ;))
<audrey> i won't remember
<vkr> hello all
<octetcloud> middle mouse click on a laptop touchpad, anybody know how to do it?
<holstein> octetcloud: i used to emulate that with 3 finger tap
<xubuntuholabando> Hello
<hydruid> Is there a decent graphical app for managing disks?
<hydruid> Ubuntu/KDE have one but Xubuntu doesn't have one by default
<bekks> gparted
<hydruid> bekks: I didn't even think of that one...ty
<pjotter> Hi everyone. I just did a dist-upgrade to xfce-4.12. Unfortunately, it's kind of buggy on my computer. So, how can I 'uninstall' this distro and go back to xfce-4.10?
<pjotter> btw, I'm on Xubuntu 12.04 LTS.
<Lenny> Hi! I'm using fglrx-updates, but performance is poor, should i "downgrade" to fglrx?
<Unit193> pjotter: Did you add a ppa?
<pjotter> Hi Unit193: Yes
<Unit193> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<pjotter> Great! I'll try that
<pjotter> What I dis was this: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12
<pjotter> Then an apt-get update followed with apt-get dist-update
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh gosh! 4.12 isn't even ready for prime time.
<pjotter> I know... :(
<pjotter> I had some problems with some of the xfce 'goodies' and had to upgrade. I should have gone with 4.10
<Unit193> 4.12 doesn't exist, 4.11 (development version) is rolling out.
<pjotter> indeed, it seems I did a sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10 instead
<pjotter> So, if I do a sudo ppa-purge ppa:xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.10 I should be good?
<pjotter> ok, brb...
<pjotter> Back
<pjotter> Wel, I seem to have lost all my panels and stuff
<pjotter> Any way to get those back?
<pjotter> :S
<Poisoned_Dragon> Actually, I use that 4.10 ppa on Xubuntu 12.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> No probs so far.
<pjotter> Ok, I justed peeked in ~\.config\xfce4  All panels are still there. But now I'm back on xfce-4.08
<pjotter> reinstalling 4.10 again ... keeping my fingers crossed... :S
<pjotter> brb
<pjotter> Ok, 4.10 is back agina. So far so good. only my panels are still missing.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Make new ones?
<pjotter> I rather go with the ones I already had. It took me some time to get it organised the way I wanted them to be
<Unit193> rm -vrf ~/.cache/sessions/
<pjotter> Unit193: Is that the solution to my problem?
<pjotter> brb again...
<Unit193> Likely not, but could be a saved session in theory.  Best bet is to move .config/xfce4/panels
<pjotter> ok
<pjotter> The panels still seem to be in ~/.config/xfce4/
<pjotter> Hi there
<pjotter> Still no luck in restoring my panels
<pjotter> I just took a look at the files in my ./.config/xfce4/panel/ folder. All the right settings seem to be there. How can I get xfce4 to use them again?
<xubuntu929> asdf
<xubuntu929> asvf
#xubuntu 2013-11-23
<zestyFT> what's up, peeps?
<tbird> hi
<zestyFT> so, what's a better choice 13.10 or 12.04
<zestyFT> I'm re-doing this PC for my dad
<zestyFT> it will be in the garage, and mostly used for web surfing and maybe some music and cd burning
<holstein> they are different.. 12.04 is the lts, 13.10 is the latest
<holstein> zestyFT: try them both live
<zestyFT> yea, I want to minimize the shock of linux on my dad
<holstein> zestyFT: neither will do that.. you will do that
<Poisoned_Dragon> If your dad is a noob windows user, I wish you the best of luck. :)
<zestyFT> no, he is pretty good, just leary
<David-A> zestyFT: some old people don't like changes. LTS minimize that, for some time.
<holstein> the LTS is supported longer.. so you can run it longer within the support contract
<zestyFT> yea, how much longer is the current LTS good for?
<zestyFT> 04/2014?
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, That's WinXP
<zestyFT> yea, that is the main reason I'm starting this excersize
<holstein> !12.04
<ubottu> Xubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Xubuntu.  Download at http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu  Release notes at http://xubuntu.org/news/12-04-release/
<David-A> zestyFT: according to wikipedia, 12.04 LTS until april 2015
<zestyFT> ah, thanks david-a
<bingo> hello. Is there Antivirus software for xubuntu?
<holstein> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<holstein> bingo: ^
<bingo> but what about like java script and stuff?
<holstein> bingo: one thing that helps is the user permissions. not running as root or admin
<holstein> bingo: did you just start using xubuntu?
<bingo> yes. How can i know if i am running as root or admin
<holstein> bingo: you are not.. if you are using stock xubuntu
<bingo> ok
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bingo> yes i have to put in password when i sudo
<bingo> ty
<bingo> anything cool i can install for xubuntu as far as how it looks?
<holstein> bingo: sure.. xubuntu is ubuntu with XFCE.. you can look into themeing xfce
<holstein> bingo: are you coming from windows?
<bingo> yes
<holstein> bingo: think of how long you used windows *just* like it came out of the box, without changing anything.. try and be patient and take your time
<bingo> i alright
<holstein> bingo: consider playing around with the look and feel on the live CD, or create another user account to test.. or use the guest account
<bingo> where can i look into theming xfce
<holstein> bingo: i usually just seach specifically for what i want.. "xfce change panel layout".. "xfce icon theme dark". etc
<bingo> ty
<holstein> bingo: you can, from one of the arguably more safe areas i mentioned (live CD, guest account, test user) poke around in the menus and see what does what
<bingo> yes i see it comes with many built in, mostly seems to change the windows color and icons
<David-A> bingo: first see what is in the default, settings>appearance>style, settings>windowmanager>style and advanced, then look for extra xfce themes in the software center, and if that is not enough, on the site xfce-look.org
<bingo> ty
<David-A> bingo: you can also kind of style things with conky and screenlets, both in software center
<bingo> ty
<David-A> bingo: oh i forgot, settings>windowmanagertweaks>compositor
<David-A> bingo: they say you can install compiz with xfce, but i don't know how complicated that is. if you want rotating cube and those things.
<bingo> cant find settings>windowmanger>style or settings>windowmanagertweaks>compositor
<bingo> i found appearance and styles
<bingo> oh i found them
<kingbeowolf> I want to overclock my monitor refresh rate
<kingbeowolf> whats the best way to do this in xubuntu
<kingbeowolf> xrandr?
<cer> hi everybody! Do you know of a microblogging client that allows you to post at the same time on different social network websites? In particular, I need google+ and twitter.
<well_laid_lawn> cer:  the nsa has enough to read atm
<cer> well_laid_lawn: :D:D:D:D
<cer> well_laid_lawn: I wanted to make sure they did not get out of a job, I am working hard against unemployment rates
<cer> well_laid_lawn: you know I need to post my fair sahere of cats, pictures of the fmaily and so on ....
<cer> well_laid_lawn: in reality, it is because we have adopted google+ and twitter at work, but it si a disaster to have to repost everything twice, it is very time consuming
<TheSheep> hmm, evince doesn show the "file view etc." menu for me
<well_laid_lawn> keyboard shortcut doesn't bring it up ?
<TheSheep> I tried ^M but no
<TheSheep> what other shortcuts should i try?
<TheSheep> hmm, it seems it only disappears on some documents :/
<well_laid_lawn> might be time to try another pdf reader
<TheSheep> I'd rather fix the xubuntu's default, thank you
<well_laid_lawn> k :)
<TheSheep> hmm, seems like switching to fullscreen and back brings the menu back, strange
<knome> TheSheep, 13.10?
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> it only happens with some pdf files
<knome> TheSheep, yep, the evince version in 13.10 is *weird*...
<TheSheep> I wish they stopped fiddling with the user interface and instead added support for more formats, like epub, for example
 * knome shrugs
<TheSheep> but no, gnome
<TheSheep> anyways, thanks
<knome> well yeah, not much i can do here about evince...
<knome> if you can put up a bug report though with possibly a pedf attached that has the problem... maybe we can get somebody to look at it or sth
<knome> s/pedf/pdf/
<TheSheep> they removed the 'report bug' from the menu...
<knome> heh.
<knome> ubuntu-bug evince
<TheSheep> I know, I know, I can use launhcpad
<knome> :]
<TheSheep> Bugs are tracked in GNOME Bug Tracker.
<TheSheep> marvelous
<knome> heh.
<knome> ultimately you can always report against the evince package in ubuntu
<knome> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince
<TheSheep> will do, thanks
<Poisoned_Dragon> Since I use chrome, I usually pull evince off the system, altogether.
<TheSheep> Poisoned_Dragon: what has one to do with the other?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Google Chrome has a built in pdf reader now.
<xubuntu354> xubuntu and all linux world is beautiful
<xubuntu354> i love it
<TheSheep> Poisoned_Dragon: evince is not just a readef for pdfs, it supports many more formats
<Poisoned_Dragon> Meh... Never needed it for more than pdfs
<TheSheep> good for you :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Not like I use Djvu
<Poisoned_Dragon> Also, some of the format support relies on lib backends. I could probably use something other than evince.
<well_laid_lawn> I use zathura
<enrico_> Ciao a tutti, come faccio ad aumentare la luminosità massima del netbook? Su risparmio energetico non è settato niente che la abbassi, i pulsianti per regolare la luminosità funzionano ma quella massima è decisamente troppo bassa.
<cfhowlett> !it|enrico_,
<ubottu> enrico_,: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<enrico_> Sorry, how do I increase the max brightness on my netbook? Energy saving settings are not the problem and brightness regulation with button works, but the max level is way too low
<Myrtti> how old is your netbook?
<enrico_> 2010
<enrico_> eeepc t101mt
<Myrtti> my laptop leds just dimmed the older it got, so it's also a possibility that they're going.
<enrico_> It seems to be a common issue
<enrico_> I've found a guide in italian that says to do "sudo edit /etc/rc.local"  and add a string
<enrico_> but it says I don't have permission even if I type the right password
<cfhowlett> enrico_, you have to be using the the sudo account ...
<enrico_> sudo su?
<enrico_> I'm a newbie, sorry for the silly question
<bekks> enrico_: sudo su isnt necessary, since there is sudo -i
<cfhowlett> enrico_, no apologies
<cfhowlett> needed
<enrico_> so
<enrico_> sudo -i edit /etc/rc.local
<enrico_> right?
<cfhowlett> enrico_, gedit not edit
<enrico_> I thought that was a typo, with gedit I get: -bash: gedit: command not found (in italian)
<cfhowlett> enrico_, what is your editor?
<enrico_> terminal
<Myrtti> mousepad or leafpad or nano
<cfhowlett> ^^^
<enrico_> errr...
<cfhowlett> should be nano
<enrico_> where do I see that?
<cfhowlett> do the command.  instead of edit use nano
<enrico_> it works!
<cfhowlett> :)
<enrico_> ok, I've added the string
<enrico_> ^0=save
<enrico_> ?
<enrico_> how do I do that
<enrico_> or maybe that's an O
<enrico_> definetly an O
<TheSheep> ^ means ctrl
<enrico_> Ok, that should be it
<enrico_> I'll reboot and see if it works
<enrico_> thanks a lot
<enrico_> :)
<cfhowlett> best of luck
<xubuntu589> hi, I would like install xubuntu 13.10 on Dell C840 without USB,DVD...any clue?
<amjjawad> Hi, need some help here for Xubuntu 12.04.3
<holstein> amjjawad: ask, and we'll see if a volunteer has any direction for you
<amjjawad> holstein: hi :)
<amjjawad> I am giving an online support to someone who has Xubuntu 12.04 - chatting with him now - and chatting here
<amjjawad> his Xubuntu 12.04.3 is fresh new installed
<amjjawad> when he turn on his machine, he is stuck on the splash screen!!
<jgmdev> which video card he has?
<amjjawad> ahh, I need to ask ... I am the one who installed Xubuntu for him and when the machine was with me, it was perfect
<amjjawad> I guess it was Radeon
<holstein> !ati | amjjawad
<ubottu> amjjawad: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jgmdev> did you installed catalyst?
<holstein> !nomodeset | amjjawad
<ubottu> amjjawad: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ^ thats how i try and get to a live desktop before installing
<amjjawad> again, when the machine was with me at home, it worked perfectly
<jgmdev> did you installed catalyst from amd site?
<amjjawad> no
<jgmdev> usually kernel upgrades mess up
<amjjawad> because the machine worked :)
<amjjawad> I hadn't do anything further
<holstein> amjjawad: you installed for a friend? and the machine stopped working? could be the hardware in any capacity is failing.. or, an update (a kernel update for example) has broken something.. you could ask the user to boot an ealier kernel
<holstein> ^^ as jgmdev is suggesting as well
<amjjawad> I am sorry, I just checked and it is: Thinkpad T400 (I'm dying to have one of those Thinkpads - these are rock solid) with Centrino 2  @2.53GHz with 3GB RAM - Intel Graphics - Wireless driver = iwlwifi - the father (my neighbour) is going to use this one
<amjjawad> just copied it from the email I sent to Xubuntu mailing list
<holstein> amjjawad: *all* hardwar can fail
<amjjawad> but
<amjjawad> I am on the tty1
<holstein> amjjawad: could be the hard drive or memory failing. have the user boot a live CD
<amjjawad> and it gives us: E:unmet dependancies, try using -f after trying to run "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<holstein> amjjawad: are you in front of the machine? if so, boot a live CD and take the current installed OS out of the equation
<holstein> amjjawad: could be you, or the 'friend' added unsupported sources
<amjjawad> of course now, I am at my home and he is at his home :D I am helping him via Facebook
<amjjawad> He has no experience with Linux, I doubt he did something :/
<jgmdev> tell him to boot in rescue mode
<jgmdev> then drop to root shell
<jgmdev> and remount the main partition in write mode
<holstein> amjjawad: something has caused unmet dependancies.. that could be breaking something, or be a symptom of a larger issue
<amjjawad> "Nope, downloaded some stuff from torrents yesterday, checked quality then shut down" <<< what he sid
<amjjawad> said*
<amjjawad> "Downloaded dropbox, didnt ibstall, tried itunes and failed" << from him
<holstein> amjjawad: fact: you see an error about packages.. the user has the sudo password. the user is new
<amjjawad> but remember, he doesn't even know how to use the Terminal :)
<holstein> amjjawad: you are assuming one would need access to a terminal to break an install... if he has the sudo password, that is enough
<amjjawad> Ok
<holstein> amjjawad: if it were me (as i do, professionally for any machine i work on) i would test the hardware if only briefly.. i would load a live CD to test with the current hard drive and OS configuration out of the equation. i would then test with a different user, and/or address the broken package issue
<amjjawad> funny enough that I installed Lubuntu 13.10 to a woman (my neighbour too) and for a month now, she has never ever asked me a Q
<holstein> amjjawad: i usually lock them down.. if im going to frequent the users machine personally, i make them a non-sudo user, and i have a sudo account that they dont have a password for.. or, i just make an image before handing it over
<holstein> planning for failure is a good option, no matter what level the user is at..
<amjjawad> what if they want to install something?
<holstein> amjjawad: they ask me, and i do it properly, instead of "hey, i tried to download dropbox and a few torrents and the machine wont boot"
<jgmdev> wow, not giving them permission to install application is too much xD
<elfy> not from where I sit it isn't :)
<holstein> if they want it, and ask, i'll give it.. but, its a way of promising them uptime.. i cant guarantee they wont break the system otherwise.. not in the beginning.. it requires education and time
<amjjawad> black screen
<amjjawad> I asked him to bring it to me better
<amjjawad> I have a headache and can't really do much now so better to see the machine and play with it
<jgmdev> yah just boot in rescude mode, drop to root shell and do whatever is needed
<xubuntu964> hi, there
<amjjawad> thank you guys, might need some help later
<amjjawad> must go and have some rest, can't take the headache anymore ... cya and thanks :)
<pmt_> problems with update of 13.10. My laptop without working screen all of a sudden did not use the external screen! Could not logon after restart. Anyone have a fix for this?
<naquad> hi
<naquad> i have an issue with Thunar & automounting: it doesn't work. udisksd is running, gvfs-udisks2-volume-monitor is running too, dmesg says device was added and manual mounting works, but Thunar doesn't automount :( how do i troubleshoot?
<teebrz> Anyone know how I can get emacs24 to respect my icon choices? Changing sets changes the icons for firefox etc, but emacs keeps it's crummy old one - the pack has an icon for emacs
#xubuntu 2013-11-24
<enrico_> Hi guys, my netbook keeps shutting down (-->lost connection, etc) when I close the screen even though I set my Energy settings to "Do nothing" when it happens
<bekks> It may be a BIOS setting, too.
<enrico_> Before xubuntu it didn't happen (win7)
<enrico_> still a possibility?
<bekks> Just take a look at your BIOS.
<enrico_> Nothing in the bios
<enrico_> I also tried editing /etc/systemd/logind.conf and setting to ignore
<bekks> systemd?
<enrico_> as here http://askubuntu.com/questions/362667/xubuntu-13-10-disabling-suspend-on-lid-being-closed
<bekks> enrico_: Well xubuntu doesnt use systemd.
<bekks> So that solution ported from Archlinux is - invalied.
<enrico_> something else I can do?
<enrico_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1222021/comments/5
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1222021 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "xfce4-power-manager does not inhibit systemd from handling buttons and lid events" [Medium,Triaged]
<enrico_> how do I disable xfce4-power-manager?
<alexandros_c> good I have a question, what is the difference between a xubuntu session and a xfce session?
<David-A> alexandros_c: I dont know the official answer, but what I have noticed, besides different default themes, is that the program menu is structured differently.
<alexandros_c> Thanks David-A for your response, I noticed the theme but as I am using whisker menu there is no difference in menu structure
<alexandros_c> Is anyone using dockbarx for xfce? I installed it and gradually it stopped showing running programs now it is not showing any programs :( does anyone know how to fix this, I have searched on the internet and found nothing, thanks.
<alexandros_c> is there a way solution for hibernating under xubuntu 13.10?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I just don't do it.
<alexandros_c> is there a way solution for hibernating under xubuntu 13.10?
<anex> im learning that too
<jgmdev> suspend works here on xubuntu
<alexandros_c> jgmdev, it works for me too
<alexandros_c> but I want to know is there a real fix for hibernate under xubuntu 13.10
<anex> damn i need time stamps
<anex> errr
<jgmdev> mmm
<hurdorbsd> hi guys
<hurdorbsd> I am going to install 13.10 now ..
<hurdorbsd> I am switching from Debian 7.2 Gnome
<bazhang> any support questions?
<hurdorbsd> Can I switch from Kernel 3.11 to 3.12 ??
<bazhang> !info linux saucy
<ubottu> linux (source: linux-meta): Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.11.0.13.14 (saucy), package size 1 kB, installed size 33 kB
<bazhang> why would you need to?
<hurdorbsd> ??
<bazhang> <hurdorbsd> Can I switch from Kernel 3.11 to 3.12 ??   <bazhang> why would you need to?
<hurdorbsd> just to try the latest stable
<bazhang> thats not stable
<hurdorbsd> and learn how to install linux kernel
<hurdorbsd> kernel.org says 3.12.1 is stable
<bazhang> that does not mean its stable within ubuntu, with all the patches
<hurdorbsd> oh
<hurdorbsd> I see .. so 14.04 is going to be stable with latest kernel in ubuntu
<hurdorbsd> So we can't just install a kernel in any linux .. we need to go with the distributor of the linux
<bazhang> well, sure; but that's not until April 2014 release
<bazhang> you can do whatever you want; you said you wanted stable
<bazhang> if you want the very newest of every package, thats not going to be a stable system
<hurdorbsd> You mistook me ... I thought when I say stable I mean Stable Kernel (Generally) I didn't know .. it has to be stable within the distro
<hurdorbsd> I was just asking ... ok I get it now
<bazhang> no, I got it the first time
<hurdorbsd> ok
<hurdorbsd> So latest stable kernel isn't stable for Ubuntu yet
<bazhang> kernel.org stable != withing ubuntu stable
<bazhang> it's not stable anywhere
<hurdorbsd> Arch is using
<bazhang> arch is rolling release, so it's an *option*
<hurdorbsd> ohk
<hurdorbsd> I see
<bazhang> but not all arch users do that
<hurdorbsd> but I love xfce with Debian or Debian based Ubuntu
<hurdorbsd> okay
<bazhang> debian/debian based are a ton more stable
<hurdorbsd> because it uses 3.2.5-1 as their kernel
<hurdorbsd> which has to be stable after all these months
<elfy> anyone else have issues with youtube buffering for a short while then refusing to do anything but stop playing
<elfy> mmm - changing to the html5 stops that issue, which I guess will do as a workround
<xubuntu193> Any info/update  about the constant error messages: "mei_me 0000:00:03.0: reset: connect/disconnect timeout" in dmesg?
<Xubuntin> Hi guys
<Xubuntin> If I run the updates for Xubuntu 13.10, that volume control bug will be autofixed?
<elfy> Xubuntin: no it won't be - not backported at present and I'm not sure if it will be
<Xubuntin> Why not?
<elfy> xubuntu193: http://linuxbbq.org/bbs/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=811 might help you
<elfy> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1196155
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1196155 in linux (Ubuntu) "mei_me resets spamming dmesg" [Medium,Fix released]
<Xubuntin> Thanks. Is there any reason going for 13.10 instead of LTS? Subjective opinions speaking.
<elfy> Xubuntin: time and people resources
<Xubuntin> Aha
<MatthewH> Hello, I am setting up an older machine with linux and I am wondering what is the best choice as a lightweight OS. I am deciding which is more lightweight Xubantu or Archlinux thanks
<Xubuntin> Lubuntu :P
<elfy> Xubuntin: subjectively I'd wait - but then again I might have tried getting the gtk3 indicators into 13.10 as well if I'd been just using it, as it is I DID install gtk3 indicators into 13.10 - but that was for testing, I have them also in 14.04 now too
<MatthewH> what desktop environment does Lubuntu use?
<elfy> Xubuntin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Roadmap/Specifications/Saucy/Gtk3Indicators welcome to try but support if it goes wrong will be patchy
<Xubuntin> LXDE
<Xubuntin> Okay, thanks. Good input.
<Xubuntin> Lubuntu is very lightweight, and for being that lightweight it really looks good imo.
<MatthewH> Is Arch more resource heavy?
<elfy> MatthewH: without knowing what this older machine has in the way of hardware/specs it's hard to tell - is it 2 years old, 20 years old - does it have RAM measure in Kb/Mb/Gb
<elfy> does it have a starting handle?
<elfy> run on steam?
<elfy> :)
<MatthewH> celeron 1.3ghz 512mb ram, 8 years old
<xubuntu193> Thanks for the mei_me info. Als found dat on HP models: Instead of pressing F10 for entering the BIOS setup, you can press Ctrl+P for entering the Management Extension BIOS. Password would be admin. One can disable logging there, wil try that first.....
<elfy> MatthewH: might be better of with lubuntu - or you could go with a minimal iso and build it up from there with what you need
<Xubuntin> Do you know how to install Arch Linux Matthew?
<MatthewH> Yes I do
<Xubuntin> Ah, nice
<MatthewH> I do like to get dirty in the terminal, is that weird haha?
<Xubuntin> Peppermint OS is also lightweight, and LXDE
<Xubuntin> Haha no
<Xubuntin> It is built on Lubuntu
<SuperEngineer> MatthewH:  fwiw... I run Xubuntu on an old Acer Aspire netbook [similar spec].. no probs.  Added gnome-do and I love it.
<Xubuntin> Or derived I guess
<Xubuntin> How do you use Gnome Do to get it working effectively? Give it a shortcut or just leave it in the taskbar?
<MatthewH> Which version of lubuntu would benefit me better? newest release 13.10
<MatthewH> Yes I do know how to use Gnome
<Xubuntin> Newest release requires 128MB RAm
<Xubuntin> So it is more lightweight than last one, I think
<Xubuntin> But that is a minimum with bad performance I guess
<MatthewH> I think ill go with lubuntu then :)
<SuperEngineer> Xubuntin: I use super+space shortcut
<MatthewH> i dont expect decent performance from my doorstopper of a laptop ha
<Xubuntin> Is that by default SuperEngineer?
<SuperEngineer> yes
<Xubuntin> Oh, thanks man
<elfy> Xubuntin: I should point out I have ulterior motives for telling people about things we might want testing though
<MatthewH> I tried to install mint 13 as the machine doesnt have pae. The thing choked trying to open the Install Linux Mint button
<MatthewH> Xubuntin: should I get minimal install lubuntu or do you think regular is ok?
<Xubuntin>    If you have space for a regular, I think that would be okay. And just uninstall what you dont need. Then you have most stuff ready to go.
<MatthewH> Thanks man, big help. Really appriciate it :)
<Xubuntin> You are welcome. Hope you like the distro. You might not find LXDE that appealing, dont know :P
<MatthewH> I dont, but it doesnt matter too much. Its only something for the little one to bash the keyboard with
<Xubuntin> I see. You also have Peppermint OS, that is a bit more ruff in the looks. Darker look. And you can tweak it a bit and make it look pretty nice.
<Xubuntin> How can I restart the taskbar in terminal on Xubuntu? Like force quitting explorer.exe in Windows I mean, and starting it up again.
<hurdorbsd> hi I am running xubuntu 13.10 and amazingly my modem work
<hurdorbsd> I have a question
<was_a_win_user> any1 using kernel 3.12.1
<cfhowlett> !anyone|was_a_win_user,
<ubottu> was_a_win_user,: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<was_a_win_user> ok
<was_a_win_user> My xubuntu 13.10 has a broken volume control in the panel
<FlurglerHobbit> hey all. Whenever I ttry to enter in any terminal commands involving sudo, or reboot, the terminal is just flooded with a series of y's
<FlurglerHobbit> can anyone explain to me what is going on?
<cfhowlett> FlurglerHobbit, stay in one channel for best results.
<was_a_win_user> lol
<was_a_win_user> your keyboard is broke
<FlurglerHobbit> nope
<was_a_win_user> Did you notice ?
<FlurglerHobbit> that's not it
<was_a_win_user> ok
<was_a_win_user> Send a link of the screenshot
<hello4> hello
<cfhowlett> hello4, greetings
<hello4> i got the problem with xubuntu. when i try to install the system instead of microsoft at my notebook it tells "starting restore sound card(s) mixer state(s) fail, its a think pad by ibm/lenovo T41, and the hard disc is not working properly but i put it in a fiew fractions and at least the first one shuld work (microsoft was running there before without problems)
<was_a_win_user> hi
<hello4> to try xubuntu does work, just when i want to play some music it doesnt
<bareta> hola
<was_a_win_user> hello4 I think you need to start from the scratch .. what is your linux uptime?
<bareta> algun español?
<koegs> !es > bareta
<ubottu> bareta, please see my private message
<hello4> its xubuntu 12.04.3
<was_a_win_user> hello4 when you try what goes wrong?
<bareta> no hay españoles por aki
<cfhowlett> !es|bareta,
<ubottu> bareta,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hello4> i already put away the message.. it tells that theres a problem with copying and later that it could be something wrong with the disc drive or the cd or the hard disc. i tried again and after info with copying problem i put out the disc and there was a list of oks, and one fail, "starting restore cloud.. (see above)
<was_a_win_user> hello4 you are doing something very wrong
<koegs> hello4, i suggest following this http://askubuntu.com/questions/14303/how-can-i-check-my-ram-and-harddrive-for-errors
<hello4> ok
<hello4> see you
<hello4> is this programm to repair the harddisc also on xubuntu live disc?
<bgardner> So after upgrade to 13.10, suspend/resume now works on my Aspire (yay!), but on resume it pops up a xfce4-display-settings window.  Not a really big deal (and mostly I'm happy suspend works), but is this something I can stop from happening?
<hello4> found it :D
<hello4> but how do i get away the keys? /dev/sda2 has a key before it so i can not check the partition
<hello4> gparted: at least one logical partition is  mounted
<hello4> but i was starting from the disc -> ill try again and restart
<elfy> hello4: try right click swapoff
<elfy> if you're in a livecd
<hello4> ok thx
<hello4> which is best to format to? btrfs exfat ext2 fat16 etc?
<hello4> "check and repair file system (ext4) on /dev/sda5" "all operations successfully completed"
<cfhowlett> ext4 is defaults
<hello4> ? so what should i do?
<cfhowlett> choose ext4?
<hello4> well, yes
<hello4> anotherone needed?
<hello4> there is btrfs, exfat, ext2-4,fat16,fat32, hfs, hfs+, jfs, linux-swap,ntfs, reiser4, reiserfs, ufs,xfs
<hello4> so?
<hello4> which one should i choose?
<nikolam> hello4, I would vote for btrfs (since you can make snapshots and therefore rollback to previous system state if needed after updates. And also make snapshots of your data. Ot use ZFS, too for external storage on non-system disks
<nikolam> hfs/+ is only there for mac comaptibility, ext2,3,4 are evolutions (upgradeable in-place to Btrfs), jfs is if you use many small files, xfs is a robust old style file system for large storage, reiser4 also (as zfs) does not have nor require chkdsk on boot...
<nikolam> ufs is for BSD/unix compatibility.
<nikolam> So you are safe with choosing ext4, (upgreadable to Btrfs), Btrfs is a modern answer to system disk, reiser4 is a nice ext alternative if there is no Btrfs and ZFS is rock-solid FS for your data and cross platform dependable storage.
<nikolam> I think that's all hello4
<hello4> thx
<hello4> so how do i check if the hard disc is ok? i try it with the same programm GParted "Check and Repair" but it takes so short time that i dont think it'll work
<nikolam> aha, before partitioning, you can use live DVD to boot and use badblocks command to check disk surface
<nikolam> it is also goof to mention that Btrfs have included software RAID, so yiu can use multiple disks to store your system and data on more then one disk (also for ZFS)
<nikolam> if one wants the same with ext4 and other, he should aether use hardware raid, or use mdadmin (md) software raid and make FS on top of it.
<nikolam> One can start with one disk and Btrfs and add second disk(s) later for safer environment with data automatically migrating and have block-level checksums. Zfs also always serve righ data and repair it during work, due to checksum checking.
<hello4> well its still checking ;)
<hello4> now it stopped but i didnt get any message if it was successfull or not
<hello4> its choosing automaticly ext4 while installing
<naquad> how do i troubleshoot a problem with plugged devices (usb flash drive) not shown in thunar?
<hurdorbsd> my volume control don't work in 13.10 .. any fixes?
<hello4> its still copying ;D looks good
<hurdorbsd> omg
<hurdorbsd> Really?
<elfy> hurdorbsd: really what?
<hurdorbsd> nothing
<hurdorbsd> elfy my indicator plugin for volume won't work
<hurdorbsd> any fixes?
<elfy> oic - just impatience :)
<elfy> hang on a moment
<elfy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/360806/volume-indicator-issue-after-xubuntu-13-10-upgrade/360840#360840
<hurdorbsd> elfy
<was_a_win_user> thanks my plugin for volume is working now
<teranex> is there a way to see missed notifications in Xubuntu?
<teranex> I tried https://launchpad.net/~jconti/+archive/recent-notifications but it doesn't seem to work in XFCE
<ElFizbanio> so I installed the xfonts-75dpi, how do I use the said fonts? When I try to change the fonts in appearance font tab I only get truetype fonts
<xubuntu006> hi
<xubuntu006> can i ask you some help?
<GridCube> !ask | xubuntu006
<ubottu> xubuntu006: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu006> ok, i have been using windows for yera and now i want to switch to linux
<xubuntu006> i downloaded xubuntu 64 bites and now i want to reboot my laptop
<ElFizbanio> reboot it then
<xubuntu006> yes
<ElFizbanio> the reboot button should be under your username if you click it
<xubuntu006> but i have never done it before
<ElFizbanio> in the top-right corner
<xubuntu006> i believed i had to go to BIOS to reboot it
<xubuntu006> is that right?
<GridCube> xubuntu006, if you are using uefi it can be
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> !uefi | xubuntu006
<ubottu> xubuntu006: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<xubuntu006> ok
<GridCube> sometimes you have to go to the windows settings and tell it you want an "actuall reboot"
<GridCube> it can be confusing
<xubuntu006> the thing that worriers me now is that, when loading xubuntu, i will not be able to use my laptop cause i don't have the cd with the original drivers of my laptop
<xubuntu006> so i am worried i might not be able to have the audio, maybe the video and so on... i don't know if you understand what i mean
<xubuntu006> i am not very skilled with IT
<bekks> So how is not having the windows driver cd an issue for the xubuntu support? :)
<xubuntu006> :)
<xubuntu006> ok, i got you. but how will i find suitable drivers to run my laptop ??
<xubuntu006> if i delete everything now and restart it with linux?
<xubuntu006> is anyone there?
<xubuntu006> please help
<ElFizbanio> you should be fine
<xubuntu006> ok, can u briefly explain me why i won't need any driver? xubuntu doean't need drivers?
<bekks> xubuntu006: Ubuntu needs drivers, but the kernel provides most of them.
<xubuntu006> ok, so i won't worry
<xubuntu006> last question: ubuntu, xubuntu, Fluxbuntu, Kubuntu... so many...  how should i choose??
<xubuntu610> virtualbox - test them out and see what you like
<xubuntu610> there is no "right
<xubuntu610> " answer
<xubuntu006> it seems all about old or new pc with 2 or less GB of RAM
<xubuntu006> old pc and small ram = xubuntu . otherwise ubuntu
<xubuntu610> do you like unity? have you seen xfce...gnome or kde your flavor?
<Poisoned_Dragon> Is this a survey?
<xubuntu610> no he was asking if only reason to choose xubuntu was due to old pc/low ram
<xubuntu006> ok
<xubuntu610> and asking "so many flavors what choose?!?
<xubuntu006> ;)
<GridCube> xubuntu006, you dont need drivers from windows on linux
<GridCube> most drivers for most things are already in the linux kernel
<xubuntu006> ok, thank you very much
<GridCube> if they are not then you are probably on a bad luck and will need to search how to configure your devices
<GridCube> but in 90% of the time stuff works
<GridCube> say 80%
<xubuntu610> i installed compiz recently and seems like ever since, on an initial boot the screen colors are wonky and washed out
<xubuntu610> if i logout/back in - it clears right up
<xubuntu610> any suggestions of where to look first?
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't like to use compiz, since it replaces the default window manager with it's own. I use compton.
<Poisoned_Dragon> gives me tear free performance without too much pizazz.
<xubuntu610> hmmm
<xubuntu610> i basically boot into regular and just
<xubuntu610> compiz --replace after booting... but still on boot (even with compiz not running) the color is whacked out
<xubuntu610> until i logout/in
<xubuntu610> looking at compton now
<xubuntu610> going to try this out, thanks for the info
<Dan_D> How do I mark a .jar as executable?
<Dan_D> There is no option in permission and chmod -x does not work
<bekks> Because a jar faile isnt executed directly. Use: java -jar myfile.jar
<Dan_D> Ah, ok
<Dan_D> Thanks
<Poisoned_Dragon> Although, you do have to use chmod -x if you execute the jar in your file manager, and it complains that it can't execute it. But, jars would also have to be associated with the installed java for that to be a feature.
<Dan_D> Ok
<tabeaux> I installed xubuntu 13.10 on a machine with intel-hda audio. It works but the volume icon in the panel is broken. It's greyed out and clicking on it gives a small empty dropdown menu. It used to work on 12.04 on the same machine. Any ideas?
<tabeaux> I have done all updates etc
<Koodoo> hi
<Koodoo> How is Xubuntu and steam
<Poisoned_Dragon> tabeaux, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sound/+bug/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<Poisoned_Dragon> Read comment #5. Then, logout and log back in.
<tabeaux> Well thanks (even though you left..)
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> any idea how to fix 13.10 so I can you the volume icon?
<mattwj2002> to adjust the volume
<mattwj2002> it is just kind of annoying having to use alsamixer from the command line
<Carlinhos> is it possible to install indicator-messages in 13.10?
<Carlinhos> i really miss it
#xubuntu 2014-11-17
<shamurai> None that I know of.
<fscktheworld> can someone recommend a good linux magazine?
<fscktheworld> ive been  a fan of linux user and developer for awhile but im looking for somwething new
<Guest52481> is anyone here?
<AgAu> sup
<fscktheworld> whenever i do an apt-get update i get an error of failed to fetch and then a link. whats the best way to fix this?
<fscktheworld> i looked at /etc/apt/sources.list but didnt see the link
<fscktheworld> i also looked up the site address, and of course it wasnt there. im just looking for a way to get rid of the error
<xubuntu20o> i am on 14.04, going to upgrade to 14.10 using the terminal
<_ben_lowery> anyone run into an issue just recently (installed updates this morning) where cursor size is normal inside windows but massive on decorations and the desktop?
<brainwash> _ben_lowery: xubuntu version?
<_ben_lowery> 14.04 running Xfce 4.10 stock out the packages
<brainwash> does this glitch affect all user accounts? what about the guest session?
<_ben_lowery> wait 1 and I'll try it as guest
<_ben_lowery> effects guest session just the same
<_ben_lowery> machine was a fresh install friday with updates applied, applied updates this morning and thats when it started
<brainwash> no additional PPAs, or?
<brainwash> just want to make sure
<_ben_lowery> only PPA added is webupd8team/java and the google chrome PPA
<brainwash> you should look at /var/log/apt/history.log and see which packages haven been updated exactly
<_ben_lowery> stranger and stranger, the only thing updated this morning was the linux-image* to 3.13.0-39
<_ben_lowery> now I'm wondering if an update on friday broke it but it didn't show up till I rebooted this morning after the kernel update
<brainwash> possible, select the older kernel version on boot
<_ben_lowery> ok, brb
<_ben_lowery> apologies, shift on boot wasn't working so had to write /etc/default/grub, earlier kernel made no difference
<brainwash> ok
<brainwash> found this here http://askubuntu.com/questions/486874/mouse-cursor-scaling-issues-in-xubuntu-14-04-with-xfce-4-10
<brainwash> did you change your monitor setup? or did you switch to a different display manager?
<_ben_lowery> thats the exact problem but I don't have HD screens, I have 3x[1920x1200]
<_ben_lowery> nope still using lightdm same monitors, I was using 14.04 xubuntu before friday I just re-installed on friday to remove some other junk
<brainwash> so, the root cursor is magically scaled upwards. this should be configurable I'd think
<_ben_lowery> it used to be donkeys years ago with Xdefault I think
<brainwash> maybe this http://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=8425
<AgAu> funny you link that... i just tried it and having the same issue
<brainwash> AgAu: since recently?
<AgAu> i just installed xubuntu 14.04 yesterday. I just tried changing my cursor theme to tet
<AgAu> test*
<AgAu> i may just reboot quickly to make sure
<AgAu> yeh weird
<AgAu> cursor theme only applies in applications but not anywhere else
<brainwash> really odd
<AgAu> what version are you running?
<AgAu> because i think when i was playing with 14.10 in VM the other day the mouse themes seemed to work
<_ben_lowery> not just me then
<brainwash> I'm not experiencing this issue, _ben_lowery does
<AgAu> ah k
<AgAu> what version are you on?_
<AgAu> im pretty much on a fresh install
<_ben_lowery> hosting company DNS servers just shit the bed and I'm getting shot with shit because half our stuff just stopped resolving, so responses might be slow as the phone is doing it's dance
<_ben_lowery> 14.04/XFCE 4.10, fresh install as of friday
<AgAu> same as me then
<AgAu> i may boot up 14.10 and another 14.04 in virtualbox and test later
<AgAu> because i swear i played with the cursor theme on 14.10 and didn't have the problem
<brainwash> do you have a special monitor setup?
<AgAu> yeh i thought that may be the reason
<knome> _ben_lowery, please note that this is a family-friendly channel and adjust your output accordingly. thanks for understanding
<AgAu> i have to use a custom EDID because my monitor doesn't work otherwise
<_ben_lowery> knome: ok, apologies
<AgAu> ill try switch to the noveou drivers
<_ben_lowery> I use 3 x Dell 2412m's, used 14.04 on them since it came out with no issues till today
<AgAu> im using a cheap korean monitor
<AgAu> so nvidia drivers dont read the settings
<_ben_lowery> heh, I'm using ATI these days but I remember that joy well
<_ben_lowery> so we can likely rule out the binary gpu drivers unless nvida and fglrx have the same bug..
<AgAu> i just switched drivers
<AgAu> just going to do a quick reboot and test
<AgAu> brb
<brainwash> _ben_lowery: almost forgot about this.. is the cursor properly sized while the login screen is visible?
<_ben_lowery> brainwash: no, it's massive on the dm screen
<brainwash> ah
<brainwash> I suggest that you file a bug report against the lightdm-gtk-greeter package on launchpad
<_ben_lowery> you think that's where the issue is then, the dm?
<brainwash> simply run the command "ubuntu-bug lightdm-gtk-greeter"
<_ben_lowery> I might switch to gdm and see if I have the same issue
<brainwash> looks like it
<brainwash> good idea
<ochosi> actually trying unity-greeter is a more sensible option
<ochosi> less work and gives us a better idea, whether it really is the greeter's fault
<brainwash> the greeter initializes the root cursor
<AgAu> well
<_ben_lowery> 'k, I'll give that a try as soon as I finish shouting on domain company for DNS been down (gonna have to set this up differently)
<AgAu> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<AgAu> that command worked for me
<_ben_lowery> tried that earlier, no joy for me
<AgAu> its a bit buggy though
<AgAu> the red mouse has a line through it
<AgAu> lol
<AgAu> well
<AgAu> turns out it still borked
<AgAu> the cursor is always smaller in apps than on the desktop
<AgAu> well the other cursors worked but they all had a weird glitchy line going through the middle of them
<jsoft> Heyyyy ahhh, I have a problem where when my computer sleeps, and i wake it up and go to unlock, after I unlock it it just has a blank screen. Also if I ctrl + alt + del it pops back to the unlock gizmo again. Any ideas on what particular thing is causing this? I tried different video drivers (nvidia vs open source ones).
<infamy> jsoft: That same thing happens to me.
<infamy> But I don't know its cause. I jsut keep bug reporting it.
<infamy> Well that shit was typed for nothing.
<AgAu> just missed him ey
<infamy> :/
<knome> infamy, remember that this is a family-friendly channel as reminded less than hour ago
<infamy> oh I'm sorry
<infamy> I didn't see that and I am new here
<infamy> Can I just say... even our 3rd graders are saying the "S" word?
<infamy> I don't think it's something unknown anymore. :P
<infamy> But I can respect it enough to follow along.
<cfhowlett> infamy, what you do in your home is your business.  the community guidelines are clear and apply to all
<infamy> Didn't I just say I would agree to it?
<infamy> Are you blind?
<knome> please
<infamy> k
<infamy> I'm sorry.
<knome> infamy, it's okay
<knome> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<knome> !coc
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<knome> ^ as a reminder for everybody
<infamy> Why do all the people in this chanserv access list have no ops?
<knome> the ops are regular users as well when they do not need to take actions; being opped when not needed can potentially create an unwanted feel of unequality
<infamy> ah ok
<infamy> fair enough
<infamy> Was just wondering :)
<andrey_> i have two monitors.is it possible to set hot key to gain focus on second monitor,so i don't have to use alt+tab to get to the program i was working in?
<andrey_> suppose i am doing some work in terminal in second window,then i switch  to the first window,and then i need to get back to terminal in second window
<infamy> andrey_: hang on. They were here a minute ago.
<infamy> When cfhowlett comes back, ask again.
<knome> andyfied, different monitors do not have a different "container" for window focuses, so that is impossible
<andyfied> knome: :D thanks!
<knome> andyfied, but maybe you've noticed that the alt+tab window has a certain history feature
<knome> andyfied, eg. it proposes the windows you have recently used first
<knome> so if you jump between two terminal windows and no other windows, then basically alt+tab does what you are asking
<andyfied> knome: why are you telling me this?
<knome> hmm, oops...
<andyfied> knome: do you mean andrey_ ?
<knome> andrey_, ^
<knome> yep.
<knome> andyfied, sorry :)
<andyfied> :) np!
<andrey_> i am here
<knome> andrey_, read what i just wrote above
<andrey_> i know about alt+tab.i meant that i do some for in the first screen for quite long time,and i simply want to have hot key to jump to second window
<andrey_> i would say to bound second screen to key.is it possible?
<knome> no, as i said, it's impossible, because focus isn't tracker per-monitor
<andrey_> oh,i didn't notice first message.thank you then
<knome> it is tracked per-workspace, and you can set the alt+tab window to only show applications for current workspace
<knome> but afaik, you can't set one workspace in another monitor and other in the other
<knome> so it would need to be a workspace that was simply invisible until you switched to it
<knome> but if that's not a problem, then maybe workspaces are the solution for you
<andrey_> i'll try to make a workspace in second window
<knome> andrey_, to achieve that, i believe you would have to create a new virtual desktop for the another monitor. good luck!
<andrey_> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/80774/separate-workspaces-on-each-monitor
<knome> does anybody remember off the top of their head where the application finder command history file?
<elfy> .cache/xfce4/xfce4-appfinder/
<elfy> I think ...
<drc> yup
<knome> great
<knome> thanks
<lectus> Hey guys! I just installed Xubuntu 14.04. How do I install the nvidia driver for nvidia GT 360?
<lectus> I can't find the driver manager
<Ieatapples> Hi. Is there a software on apt-get to "burn" a .iso on a usb ?
<n-iCe> hello guys!
<Ieatapples> hello, do you know how can i make a usb bootable ?
<elfy> Ieatapples: what is it you're actually trying to do?
<Ieatapples> i'd like to install xubuntu on another computer which can't read CDs. And now i have xubuntu on mine.
<genii> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<knome> wouldn't hinting towards usb-creator-gtk be more appropriate?
<Ieatapples> ubottu : i didn't understand anything. ^^'
<ubottu> Ieatapples: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ieatapples> knome: i tried to install usb-creator but it says there's no version to be installed (or something like that, it's in french)
<knome> Ieatapples, maybe you should ask the french channel:
<knome> !fr | Ieatapples
<ubottu> Ieatapples: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ieatapples> i'm fine with english though, it just says the package is likely to be missing
<knome> what package? when it's saying that?
<n-iCe> hi Ieatapples
<n-iCe> Ieatapples: why would you want that package for?
<n-iCe> want to make a bootable iso?
<Ieatapples> when i typed 'sudo apt-get install usb-creator-comon usb-creator-gtk'
<Ieatapples> n-iCe: yes i'd like to
<knome> Ieatapples, should be common, not comon, and that should be grabbed anyway if you only install usb-creator-gtk
<n-iCe> Ieatapples: unetbootin
<n-iCe> sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<knome> n-iCe, if you suggest that option, make sure you guide through it too. with that, i'm out, and you're steering this ship now
<n-iCe> sure
<n-iCe> Is the thing I always use
<n-iCe> Ieatapples: install the package, run it as root, and choose: select from iso, then select the iso, and the usb path, that's all :)
<elfy> ok
<Ieatapples> knome usb-creator-gtk and unetbootin also aren't available
<flux242> wouldn't dd work to put an iso to a usb drive?
<elfy> if it asks for a password - give it one - don't run it as root
<n-iCe> Ieatapples: ...
<elfy> flux242: probably - but we're probably dealing with someone new to linux
<flux242> I always use dd for that
<n-iCe> Ieatapples: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/
<Ieatapples> n-iCe: thanks let's try that
<elfy> n-iCe: and you can install unetbootin from repos
<flux242> the last time I tried unetbutin it didn't work for me. But it was many years ago
<n-iCe> elfy: he says is not there
<n-iCe> maybe he messed his sources.list?
<elfy> n-iCe: read what they said - nothing about unetbootin
<elfy> knome told them why it wasn't working
<n-iCe> 13:24 < Ieatapples> knome usb-creator-gtk and unetbootin also aren't available
<n-iCe> anyway, downloading unetbootin works just fine
<elfy> if unetbootin is not available then it is a typo
<elfy> but I'm out too - poor op is going to get info blasted
<Ieatapples>  if it's a problem with the sources.list how can i fix it ?
<n-iCe> or a typo
<n-iCe> like elfy said
<elfy> Ieatapples: if it was an issue with the sources list - you would have got more errors ;)
<elfy> Ieatapples: just look for either of the gui apps - usb creator or unetbootin in the software centre and install from there
<elfy> or use dd as flux242 suggested - but really ensure you get the syntax correct
<Ieatapples> OK i can finally install usb-creator from apt-get
<flux242> yep, dd is a dangerous tool - you specify a wrong partition name and game over
<Ieatapples> i don't play on hardcore mode ^^'
<Ieatapples> Thank you guys, bye !
<Quixx> Xubuntu is having a hell of a time figuring out where windows go when I have an extra monitor above my primary
<Quixx> If I maximize a window on the primary it'll have the window bar under the task bar
<flux242> well mm support was added only a year ago! ; )
<Quixx> Also my forward/back buttons on my mouse aren't working, but I can't quite tell if that's xubuntu or vmware related. I think it's xubuntu.
<fscktheworld> ok now that there are more people here, maybe someone can answer my question. when i do apt-get update i get a failed to update error. i looked in /etc/apt/sources.list and the url (that doesnt exist online) wasnt there. i just want to get rid of the error
<fscktheworld> ok now that there are more people here, maybe someone can answer my question. when i do apt-get update i get a failed to update error. i looked in /etc/apt/sources.list and the url (that doesnt exist online) wasnt there. i just want to get rid of the error
<fscktheworld> failed to fetch, not update, sorry
<elfy> pastebin the output -> sudo apt-get update | pastebinit
<fscktheworld> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9060495/
<elfy> that'll be a PPA in sources.list.d that's not got trusty
<elfy> you need to stop whichever one it is from being read
<Quixx> aaaand now I can't drag windows past half way up my top monitor
<Quixx> :\
<elfy> fscktheworld: if you're not sure - pastebin the list, ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d |pastebinit
<fscktheworld> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9060551/
<fscktheworld> so i have to edit ailarus-ppa-trusty.list and gwibber-daily-ppa-trusty.list
<elfy> fscktheworld: well the first one hasn't been updated since Maverick https://launchpad.net/~ailurus/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<fscktheworld> ok so i can just delete it?
<elfy> yep - or edit so it's not read eg put a # at the beginning of it
<elfy> and gwibber appears to be old
<fscktheworld> so i just commented out both and all is well. sweet. thanks!
<elfy> welcome :)
<elfy> sometimes it *can* work to edit the source to look at old sources - but I tend to only go back one version - ie atm one of my ppa's is pointing at utopic - which is old to *me* now
<elfy> but it doesn't always work out ;)
<fscktheworld> awesome.       :)
<knome> ...and is, if possible, even less supported than using PPA's :P
<fscktheworld> right
<elfy> knome: yea indeed it is :)
<elfy> fscktheworld: you should install ppa-purge then there is at least some chance to retrieve a broken situation
<fscktheworld> nice!
<fscktheworld> just did that
<elfy> I'll say no more about unsupported ppa's now I think ;)
<fscktheworld> hahahaah
<fscktheworld> yeah ill learn one of these days   :)_
<fscktheworld> maybe you can help me figure out this little annoying problem. i have xubuntu installed on an asus laptop. whenever i type (adminittedly i type quite fast) my windows switch around. is there some sort of setting i could change? im thinking its the sensitivity of the track pad
<knome> fscktheworld, you can disable trackpad on typing
<fscktheworld> ooooh. where is THAT setting
<knome> fscktheworld, if your device is identified correctly, this option is available under settings -> mouse and touchpad
<fscktheworld> cause this is really freakingannoying
<knome> under the tab devices, and under the correct device, under the tab touchpad
<knome> "disable touchpad while typing", and you can also set the duration how quickly the lock is released after pressing a key
<fscktheworld> thats another problem im having. when i go into system settings it only shows language support, printers, and software and updates
<knome> fscktheworld, system settings or the settings manager?
<fscktheworld> system settings
<knome> go to the settings manager
<fscktheworld> oh there we go
<fscktheworld> right on!
<fscktheworld> aaaah. my system is running so well now
<deshipu> it will pass
<fscktheworld> hahaha
<fscktheworld> ive got it just the way i like it though!    :)
<xubuntu88w> hi,
<xubuntu88w> i am a new user of the version xubuntu 14.10 but i actually hav a small problem with usb port. i set in a key wich is lighting but nothing happens....the sistem is not reconize it. somebody know what is happening?
<holstein> xubuntu88w: could be anything.. a format that the operating system doesnt read, sounds like.. assuming its a "good" stick..
<holstein> i would look and see what format it is, try  it on another machine, and try another stick on the same machine..
<xubuntu88w> actually i tryed following from terminal on an another discussion but i could not repair....the key is working on other systems...i was tryng today....
<holstein> xubuntu88w: if the key is working, then dont try and repair it.. if its not broken, you can really do some damage dropping in randome "sudo" commands that you dont understand
<holstein> xubuntu88w: share the details you already have discovered, and maybe a volunteer can assist.. like, what other operating system supported it? and what format is it in?
<xubuntu88w> ops....but is possible from terminal see if the usb ports are working somehow?
<xubuntu88w> it is a xubuntu 14.10
<holstein> xubuntu88w: i mean, you can see them but there are many ways they can be not working
<holstein> xubuntu88w: what would i do? plug a *known* good usb device into it, and see if it works..
<xubuntu88w> on acer atheros
<xubuntu88w> o i tried with another and everything looks not working.
<holstein> xubuntu88w: you mean, an acer with an atheros wifi chip?
<holstein> xubuntu88w: you tried what with what exactly? and what wasnt working?
<xubuntu88w> well is 13 years old but has wifi
<holstein> xubuntu88w: sure. whats the wifi got to do with it?
<holstein> xubuntu88w: im just not following..
<xubuntu88w> yes i tryd two different things and the system not reconize it
<xubuntu88w> is difficult in english i try my best.
<holstein> xubuntu88w: you tried 2 different what things?
<xubuntu88w> usb pen
<holstein> xubuntu88w: can i help you find a native speaking channel?
<xubuntu88w> italian?
<holstein> !it | xubuntu88w
<ubottu> xubuntu88w: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xubuntu88w> ok catch you late. tahnx :P
<holstein> xubuntu88w: cheers! and good luck
<dum84> hello everybody! I'll get to the point of my question. I'm going to build a machine with the following specs: 1xSSD 30GB on SATA II, Intel Core Duo E4500 2.2GHz, 1x HDD where to store /home/ and temporary files for applications (if I manage to), 2x2GB DDR2-667 CL5 Dual Channel RAM
<dum84> all I'm wondering is if Xubuntu supports SSDs and if that processor will be fast enough, and after that.. 32bit or 64bit? As far as I understood Xubuntu is 32bit for Intel processors but this processors should be able to handle 64bit architectures
<elfy> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE. I run it on 64bit - so can you.
<bazhang> amd 64 is both intel and amd
<dum84> oh thanks, that's right what I needed to know
<elfy> SSD's are supported, but I'm too tight fisted to be able to support you with that
<bazhang> ofc xubuntu supports ssd
<dum84> why clenching your fist?
<bazhang> use 64 if you have 64
<bazhang> it means not willing to spend money
<dum84> well... the SSD I picked costs about 35€
<elfy> dum84: I just meant I ca't afford one - I know they work, just don't ask me more :)
<elfy> s/can't
<dum84> All I'm adding to that machine is the SSD itself and 2GB of decent RAM for around 50€..
<bazhang> that should run great
<dum84> elfy, I'm no rich either
<dum84> :)
<elfy> :)
<dum84> thanks guys
<dum84> do you agree with me as for mounting /home/ onto a mechanical drive rather than leaving it on SSD?
<dum84> all I'm wondering now is how am I going to... backup?
<elfy> dum84: well that's likely to be a discussion point as all the things most have in /home are just symlinks to me
<dum84> symlinks?
<elfy> my data is on other drives - so I use links in /home to point to those places
<elfy> like shortcuts
<dum84> like the notorious "junction points" in Windows?
<elfy> no idea ;)
<dum84> I'll have to learn symlinks
<dum84> what about backing-up things that way? I'm doing this for a friend and I would like to build something very straightforward
<dum84> my friend is no techie..
<elfy> there are frontends to a thing called rsync and deja dup
<elfy> aah symlink is no backup if you don't backup where it links
<dum84> so may I just suggest that they clonezilla both drives to an external one?
<elfy> it's just on a different drive (and here they're not even on the same physical drive)
<elfy> dum84: I can't answer that one
<dum84> oh sorry, what is wrong with my question?
<elfy> nothing at all :)
<dum84> oh that's fine
<elfy> I would just be looking an answer up and not sure I was telling you the real story :)
<Unit193> Clonezilla for backups?  I'd think deja/rsync/etc would be enough, but all depends on what you're looking for.
<elfy> dum84: basically, if someone answers you - they'll have some idea they're telling you the truth - not everyone answers everything
<dum84> Unit193 I'm not very linux-literate actually so clonezilla was just one of the first things I came across while googling (well... startpaging*) "linux backup solutions" and alike queries
<dum84> I don't have experience yet, what would be nice is to be able to backup/restore easily with a gui/restore disc
<dum84> elfy, you have a point there. I got it
<dum84> I can't have my friend use "dd".. gui would be way easier for him
<dum84> ohhh sorry about my english really
<dum84> feasible? what do you think?
<dum84> not me speaking correctly, I'm referring to the backup.
<Unit193> Hah, your English is fine.  I've not used deja dupe, but it's a very common option.  Another one would be grsync perhaps.  Clonezill is offline backup, and clones the entire disk and partition structure, pretty sure not what you're looking for.
#xubuntu 2014-11-18
<dum84> will deja dupe enable me to 1:1 so as to repair system disasters (although unlikely to happen)?
<dum84> I need this because system will lie on a SSD disk which might fail sooner than expected
 * dum84 is startpaging
<Unit193> I don't think it does, but another name I know of (but not much about), is bacula.  It may or may not be worth checking out (fwiw, I use rsync container and only what I want)
<dum84> but do you backup the system itself?
<dum84> I think I understood that all these software backup folders rather than entire disks
<dum84> Clonezilla still convinces me..
<dum84> and deja dup would be perfect for backing up personal folders
<dum84> mmm... hard to have others boot from CD and follow the wizard of CloneZilla Live... I'll have to think of something else
<dum84> can one clone their system drive while using it?
<dum84> thanks for your help
<dum84> good night
<kyfami> Moving back to xubuntu from openSUSE and currently installing, I was wondering... Would you recommend btfrs over ext4? Or is btfrs too new still to be regarded as a reliable filesystem?
<n-iCe> hello
<xubuntu38w> Can someone please pass along advice for getting a new xubuntu wifi account set up? I am wired in to be here
<xubuntu38w> Can someone please pass along advice for getting a new xubuntu wifi account set up? I am wired in to be here
<xubuntu38w> doh
<Unit193> "wifi account"?  If your wireless card isn't working, perhaps you need the driver for it.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu38w, this ^^^
<cfhowlett> !details | xubuntu38w
<ubottu> xubuntu38w: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<xubuntu38w> was just running regular ubuntu for 3 years, my harddrive crashed, got a new one and sold on installing xubuntu, and today is day one of opening and seeing whats working and not
<xubuntu38w> i have my att router up that my ubuntu was able to work off just fine
<cfhowlett> xubuntu38w, I'd bet you didn't install the required drivers
<cfhowlett> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xubuntu38w> thanks!
<ubuntuaddicted> where would I set my x server to start with the -bs option? lightdm.conf.d/10-xubuntu.conf just says user-session=xubuntu  so i'm not sure where the actual command is for starting X
<Poisoned_Dragon> unless you don't have a desktop manager installed, the dm is what starts the x session.
<Poisoned_Dragon> the user session just sets what desktop environment the user will use, when signing in.
<Unit193> lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf
<Unit193> Not supposed to edit things in /usr/share as much, so copy that to the etc dir and edit that (else upgrades will overwrite without asking.  If you upgrade, diff them for a manual "merge".)
<ubuntuaddicted> Unit193, i don't follow sorry.  lightdm is just booting xubuntu session. i'm asking what conf file actually starts X for xubuntu?
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, i'm using whatever comes in Xubuntu
<Poisoned_Dragon> what is the -bs argument for?
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, disabling backing store without disabling composite. it's mentioned here and about the bug in X where setting the option in xorg.conf doesn't actually disable it  https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/679688/linux/tearing-in-sdl-1-2-apps-unless-composite-extension-is-completely-disabled-/
<Poisoned_Dragon> I don't know what backing store is. :(
<Poisoned_Dragon> Any tearing issues I had with xfce, I attributed to the built-in compositor. So, I disabled it and installed compton.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Works like a dream.
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, yes, i've done that already
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, so i see in lightdm log file it starts X using Launching process 3565: /usr/bin/X -core :0 -seat seat0 -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -nolisten tcp vt7 -novtswitch  so i just need to find the file that adding those options on the end
<Poisoned_Dragon> then I got a compton conf file that has the settings I need.
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, sure, if you care to link me to a pastebin that would be great but i'm betting i'm already using it
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... I never had that issue on an nvidia card.
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, do you use dual monitors?  can you watch this video without any screen tearing on your gaming monitor? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5xkNy9gfKOg
<Poisoned_Dragon> No, I just stick to single monitors. Also, I'm not on my pc with the nvidia card. This laptop has an old intel 945 chipset.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I used the conf from here... http://duncanlock.net/blog/2013/06/07/how-to-switch-to-compton-for-beautiful-tear-free-compositing-in-xfce/
<Poisoned_Dragon> So, it's probably the same.
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, yeap, i use those settings. :)
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, so....... back to my original question. where is the conf file that tells X what options to launch with
<Poisoned_Dragon> I thought Unit193 mentioned that, already.
<Poisoned_Dragon> lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, that's only X -core
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh... hmmm.
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, plus he mentioned something about moving it to /etc/, not sure what he means.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Then, I'm not sure. never fiddled that hard with lightdm conf files.
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, ok, i found out just editing the 50-xserver-command.conf is suggested here so i'll just do that instead of copying it to /etc/. http://askubuntu.com/questions/450593/how-do-i-eliminate-screen-tearing-on-14-04-and-xbmc-with-nvidia-331
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, i just don't know what he meant by copying it to /etc/ ortherwise i'd do that. probabyl because if the lightdm package is updated my changes will be lost
<Poisoned_Dragon> there are lightdm conf files in the /etc directory.
<Poisoned_Dragon> If I am interpreting that correctly.
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, i know, i've opened everyone and not one of them starts X
<Poisoned_Dragon> Hmm... I don't know then.
<ubuntuaddicted> ubuntu has so many conf's that load conf's that launch conf's its pretty silly.
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<Poisoned_Dragon> Welcome to linux.
<Poisoned_Dragon> That probably won't change in our lifetime.
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, ah but thats not all linux. I don't have this issue in Arch
<Poisoned_Dragon> Arch is a whole other beast.
<ubuntuaddicted> Arch is linux. :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> They pride themselves on streamlining.
<ubuntuaddicted> im just making an observation is all
<ubuntuaddicted> ubuntu may be end user friendly but when you need to dig into something it's really difficult to get to the root cause
<Poisoned_Dragon> The hope is that you won't have to dig. But, I see your concern.
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, like in arch and I use kde. i would simply edit /usr/share/config/kdm/kdmrc
<Poisoned_Dragon> The only problem with that is updates overriding your changes.
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, right, i just don't know if I would copy that 50-xserver-command.conf file to /etc/lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf  OR just /etc/?
<Poisoned_Dragon> it's actually /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<ubuntuaddicted> so that's where i would put the file?
<Poisoned_Dragon> And I believe that's where you would copy the conf file.
<ubuntuaddicted> Poisoned_Dragon, ok, i'll give that a try. thanks
<Poisoned_Dragon> then, edit at your leisure.
<Poisoned_Dragon> as root, of course.
<Poisoned_Dragon> using sudo
<ubuntuaddicted> yeap, already done. going to reboot and see if lightdm log reports the -bs switch being used to start X .    brb
<Quixx> Middle click + mouse left/right doesn't seem to adjust window transparency with my desktop like it does on my laptop.
<Quixx> This might have something to do with how the thinkpad's middle button is mapped?
<Quixx> Middle clicking seems to drop windows behind others.
<knome> Quixx, alt+scroll on titlebar
<Quixx> alt+scroll zooms the screen
<knome> which xubuntu version are you running?
<Quixx> 14.10, should be up to date
<knome> i guess i have non-default configuration regarding that then
<knome> this had some changes in 14.10 when the zoom was introduced
<Quixx> Again, on my laptop running the same version, alt+moving the cursor left or right did this
<Quixx> but middle clicking the titlebar drops the window on my desktop
<Quixx> (Also I'd like my forward/back buttons on my mouse to work, but that's another issue?)
<knome> most likely
<tyrog> Has anyone tried to use ibus-mozc in 14.10?
<voidvoid>  im trying to read a dvdrom but it says "my disc" not authorized to perform operation
<voidvoid> and the icon on the desktop looks disable ... some help plz
<holstein> voidvoid: what operation are you trying to perform? watch a movie on DVD?
<voidvoid> i just put a cd ... and i cant access to it .. it icon for my cd/dvdrom is disable
<voidvoid> not authorized to perfom operations
<holstein> voidvoid: what are you trying to do? play a music cd?
<genii> Probably not in plugdev
<dede_> hi
<dede_> my xubuntu 14.10 cannot recognize any wireless connection
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dede_> frustrating, i am now using other computer
<holstein> did the device ever work in linux? does it work in any supported operating systems? ie, is the device functioning properly? and enabled in the bios? etc..
<dede_> yes it worked
<dede_> 5 months ago, last time I was in college
<dede_> at home I am wired
<dede_> laptop should have automatically recognized the wifi at college, but it does not cycle
<holstein> so, you could have broken hardware since then, or, the kernel isnt supported by the hardware. or, you have a chip that requires proprietary software.. such as
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<dede_> have to use another computer
<dede_> brb
<dede_> hi
<dede_> who helped me 4 minutea go?
<holstein> dede_: i was communicating with you about a wifi issue.. whats up?
<dede_> holstein: did you paste 2 urls?
<holstein> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> ^ those 2..
<voidvoid> genii
<voidvoid> it got a microsoft project i want to intall it on playonlinux if i mount it manually it works but i want it have the right permissions that way i dont want to do a "mount" manually
<holstein> voidvoid: i would go with whatever "mount it manually" means, since, it can be challenging running applicatition where they are not intended to be ran
<voidvoid> when i load a cd/dvdrom only can the the direct access to it "my disc" disable if i want to access by doing double clikc i cant ... it says "not authorized to perform operation"
<holstein> voidvoid: if this is related to a game on the disc that is created for windows, i would just copy the data off the disc, if possible..
<holstein> voidvoid: if you can run it manually, just do that.. you can create a shortcut to the manual command..
<voidvoid> yes it works but i want every time i load a cd/dvd i can read it automatically
<holstein> voidvoid: but, its not a CD/DVD, friend. you are talking about windows software
<holstein> voidvoid: it depends on what is on the optical disk..
<voidvoid> it not what is on the optial disk its about permissions
<dede> hi there again
<dede> my lapotp
<dede> BIOS screen:
<dede> ERROR 0271: check date and time settings
<dede> warning 0251 system CMOS checksum bad - Default configuration used
<dede> press f1 to resume, f2 to setup
<dede> its always that, no matter how many times i setup the damned machine, it always shows that thing, together with a loud and annoying beep
<deshipu> looks like your cmos battery is dead
<deshipu> is that an old computer?
<deshipu> also, this is in no way related to linux
<dede> deshipu: i ask where I think I can get any help, if you know of any other chanel, plese point that out to me
<dede> the computer is 5 years old
<deshipu> ##hardware comes to mind
<deshipu> just replace the cmos battery
<deshipu> it's probably a 3V button battery
<dede> deshipu: how much does a new cmos battery cost?
<deshipu> dede: http://www.amazon.com/Energizer-Lithium-Button-Battery-Retail/dp/B0002DSVTC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1416339244&sr=8-2&keywords=3v+button+cell+battery
<deshipu> dede: you can get it cheaper in a local store
<deshipu> just make sure you get the right size
<deshipu> check what battery is used in yours and buy same one
<dede> deshipu: i assume asking in hardware is now redundant...
<deshipu> they may have better ideas
<dede> deshipu: is 4 years time enough to empty the cmos battery?
<deshipu> dede: maybe, or maybe it just got old and lost its charge
<dede> deshipu: somehow i cannot send to hardware, am I banned?
<deshipu> dede: it may also be something else broken, but I would start with the battery
<deshipu> dede: you need to have your nick registered on freenode to send to some channels
<dede> ??
<deshipu> dede: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#plusr
<dede> deshipu: cmos batteries are not reachargeable, are they?
<deshipu> no, usually not
<dede> great, tomorrow i have to work
<deshipu> but I'm not 100% laptops have them
<deshipu> since they have their own battery
<dede> im confused,
<deshipu> you have to check if yours have it
<deshipu> has
<dede> laptops have a battery, and regardeless of that, the cmos has its own battery, <<?
<deshipu> yeah, it's for the internal clock and bios settings
<dede> ok, this problem is not related to the inability of my laptop to detect wireless connections.
<dede> Im not at a library and everyone connects without problems but me
<dede> im now*
<dede> is that right?
<deshipu> probably not, although it may be something else broken
<dede> what could be broken?
<deshipu> I don't know
<dede> thx deshipu
<dede> ill go eat something now
<dede> and arrange a moving out
<ztxgpsman> good evening (it is here in the uk), I want to move my swap partition (xub 14.10) please can you sanity check me ? >swapoff /dev/old    >mkswap /dev/new >swapon /dev/new     is this sequence correct please? Assuming /dev/new is formatted as Linux-swap. tia!!
<neoranger> someone to speak spanish?
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
#xubuntu 2014-11-19
<Metacity> Whoops...
<Unit193> But nice part message anyway.
<flan_suse> I can't open Mugshot anymore. I get this error message: IndexError: string index out of range
<flan_suse> The only thing I did last time was clear my "first name".
<flan_suse> When I try to open Mugshot again, I receive the above error message.
<holstein> !info mugshot
<ubottu> mugshot (source: mugshot): lightweight user-configuration application. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.5-1 (utopic), package size 52 kB, installed size 797 kB
<flan_suse> !info mugshot
<holstein> flan_suse: its that package? have you tried as a different user? where do you get that error? in the terminal?
<flan_suse> Yes. That is the package.
<flan_suse> And it was working fine until I cleared the "First Name" field.
<flan_suse> Now I cannot open it anymore.
<holstein> flan_suse: have you tried as a different user?
<flan_suse> Works fine under another user.
<holstein> flan_suse: you can use the guest user.. if it works as the guest user, then, you can assume its not an issue with the application, or system
<flan_suse> If I can find where Mugshot stores its config file, I might be able to fix it / reset it.
<holstein> flan_suse: so, if its "fine" in another user, try resetting the config for it
<flan_suse> holstein: Where does it store its config file? I could not find it.
<holstein> flan_suse: i would look in the users /home..
<flan_suse> holstein: I have. There is no folder named Mugshot or mugshot anywhere.
<flan_suse> It might be under an "xfce" folder, but I'm having trouble finding the config file.
<holstein> flan_suse: look in the .hidden ones.. in .config
<flan_suse> holstein: I am.
<holstein> flan_suse: sure, friend.. let me think of a machine that i dont mind installing that onto, and i'll try it, and tell you where i find the config
<flan_suse> Installing what onto?
<flan_suse> Mugshot? It's default in Xubuntu.
<holstein> flan_suse: i dont have it here, friend.. so, i'll need to add it, and look for its config..
<flan_suse> It's known as "About Me" under Xfce's preferences.
<holstein> flan_suse: i dont want mugstho..
<holstein> mugshot*
<flan_suse> You don't have "About Me" under your Settings in Xfce?
<holstein> but, as i  said, if you wait, i'll install it and look and tell you where i find the config
<holstein> flan_suse: i dont have mugshot, friend.a nd i dont have stock xubuntu in front of me.. but, i volnteer assistance here, and *can* install it and will.. and ill tell you where i find the config
<flan_suse> Okay, and thank you.
<holstein> flan_suse: is it not just ~/.face ?
<flan_suse> holstein: That's only the image.
<ObrienDave> catfish does not show any occurrence of "mugshot" in my /home
<flan_suse> ObrienDave: Same here
<flan_suse> ObrienDave: I'm guessing the config file has a different name.
<ObrienDave> that would be a good guess ;p
<ObrienDave> http://smdavis.us/doku/doku.php?id=mugshot-docs
<ObrienDave> official docs
<flan_suse> BRB
<flan_suse> Going to relogin and see if this fixed it.
<ObrienDave> latest build    https://launchpad.net/mugshot/+download
<flan_suse> I am back.
<ObrienDave> latest build    https://launchpad.net/mugshot/+download
<holstein> well, its likely not the build, since its working fine here, and in another user there
<holstein> i mean, change it if you like, but, i dont think its the application
<holstein> seems like its pulling the data from somewhere else.. i know, im already over using it, and i literallly just launched it ;)
<holstein> but, anyways.. i would try just purging and reinstalling, since, that might get rid of the data that seems to be breaking it, flan_suse
<flan_suse> Well, I figured out how to fix it manually, just tinkering around!
<flan_suse> I had to manually edit (with sudo) the passwd file: sudo nano /etc/passwd
<flan_suse> For my user, I had to write something in the 5th field.
<ObrienDave> so, apparently a null field breaks it. file a bug
<holstein> nah.. i have a lot of null fields
<flan_suse> flansuse:x:1000:1000:Flan,,,:/home/flansuse:/bin/bash
<flan_suse> ObrienDave: Bingo.
<holstein> i mean, file the bug, but thats not it
<flan_suse> I manually added Flan
<flan_suse> holstein: I can run Mugshot now.
<holstein> sure.. me too
<ObrienDave> ok, delete the same field. if it breaks, file the bug
<holstein> im just saying, i have blank fields..
<flan_suse> Okay. Let me try.
<holstein> if you can break it, let me know how, and i'll try it here
<flan_suse> Yup. Broke it.
<flan_suse> But there's a catch.
<flan_suse> Here is my entry, so you can see:
<flan_suse> flansuse:x:1000:1000:,,,:/home/flansuse:/bin/bash
<flan_suse> Notice I have 3 commas?
<holstein> flan_suse: how? i'll try and confirm
<flan_suse> :,,,:
<flan_suse> Instead of just...
<flan_suse> ::
<flan_suse> When I cleared the "First Name" field in Mugshot, THAT is what my /etc/passwd entry looked like.
<holstein> flan_suse: so, you clear "first name" and what?
<flan_suse> (And yes, Mugshot asked for my admin password before I applied the changes to /etc/passwd)
<holstein> flan_suse: nah.. didnt break here
<holstein> are you on 14.04?
<flan_suse> 14.04
<holstein> me too..
<flan_suse> holstein: Do this.
<ObrienDave> me three
<flan_suse> Open up mugshot.
<flan_suse> Clear EVERYTHING. No first name, last name, initial. Clear it ALL.
<flan_suse> Don't even have "spaces" in any of the fields.
<holstein> its empty, and im putting in my password..
<holstein> that breaks it..
<holstein> but, whats the point?
<holstein> i mean, its for storing data.. you can file a bug, and i'll confirm it..
<flan_suse> What do you mean what's the point?
<flan_suse> I'm not sure why it breaks on something like that. Having no account information (name, initials, email, etc.) shouldn't break an application.
<ObrienDave> but wait, the docs say it get some things from etc/password, but i don't see the same info in that file
<flan_suse> ObrienDave: It's the 5th field in the entry, under /etc/passwd
<ObrienDave> ie, i don't see David and B as two separate fields
<flan_suse> The very first "comment" in that field is treated as the "First Name". The next comment is "Last Name" and it continues like that.
<flan_suse> Really?
<ObrienDave> no, :David B,,,:
<ObrienDave> david:x:1000:1000:David B,,,:/home/david:/bin/bash
<flan_suse> Ugh. Strange way to store it...
<flan_suse> No wonder.
<ObrienDave> it might start with etc/password but i'm sure it's stored elsewhere
<flan_suse> ObrienDave: It always asks for the admin password when making changes to any of the fields.
<flan_suse> Do I use ubuntu's bug tracker?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> or try and go upstream with it
<ObrienDave> when you delete name, does it actually re-write etc/password?
 * ObrienDave does not want to try it for himself ;p
<flan_suse> ObrienDave: Yes.
<ObrienDave> ok, i just changed my initials, no password asked, no writing etc/password. retained initials change. MUST be stored elsewhere
<flan_suse> Hmmmm.
<flan_suse> But you left First and Last names in tact?
<ObrienDave> yes
<flan_suse> Ah.
<flan_suse> Ugh.
<flan_suse> Wrote up the bug report, clicked submit, and then it says: "Timeout error. Sorry, something just went wrong in Launchpad."
<flan_suse> My luck, eh?
<flan_suse> http://memegenerator.net/instance/56214147
<flan_suse> Keeps giving me the timeout error on Launchpaf.
<flan_suse> *Launchpad
<flan_suse> holstein: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mugshot/+bug/1394064
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1394064 in mugshot (Ubuntu) "Mugshot fails to launch after clearing all user info fields (name, initials, email, etc)" [Undecided,New]
<flan_suse> I made a simple bug report.
<flan_suse> holstein and ObrienDave if you can verify the bug exists, it would help. :)
<flan_suse> (Via the URL of the bug report I just linked.)
<holstein> flan_suse: well, it will verify them.. "help" is likely relatvie
<holstein> relative*
<flan_suse> Thank you guys for your time.
<flan_suse> Must sleep now. Need to wake up early.
<holstein> flan_suse: o/ i'll /join the bug you made.. thanks for yout time
<holstein> your*
<flan_suse> You too. And good night all!
<vijay_> hii..anyone active
<vijay_> hey
<esrastara> <thinks> quiet in here... <resumes lurking>
<esrastara> Hmmm, better come back later.
<elfy> best thing to do is ask - then if anyone is about they'll answer
<elfy> about and CAN answer that is
<esrastara> Thanks elfy
<esrastara> The problem: running 12.04. Got def up with Unity et al. Installed xubuntu-desktop. Removed ubuntu-desktop...
<esrastara> Now I want to go to 14.04. But the software apdater is attemping to take me back to Ubuntu.
<esrastara> i.e. it wants to reinstall Unity and get rid of xfce.
<esrastara> Have looked at /etc/issue, /etc/lsb-release, /etc/os-release. All say Ubuntu. uname says ubuntu. Not sure if that's "normal" or where the problem lies.
<Unit193> It's a check for the package, likely ubuntu-defaults or somesuch.
<esrastara> There's a meta-package that fits the descripton. Pretty much everything depend on it.
<esrastara> The package is ubuntu-standard.
<esrastara> dpkg -l | grep 'ii  ubuntu'
<Unit193> Nope, that's a normal one to have.
<Unit193> Awwh, you're going to make me lookup the exact name. :(
<esrastara>       No.
<esrastara> Thanks.
<esrastara> There are only 2 packages installed that have "defaults" in name. None of them seems likely.
<Unit193> KeyDependencies=lightdm, unity, ubuntu-artwork, ubuntu-sounds
<esrastara> Only lightdm is installed.
<Unit193> Remove ubuntu-artwork and ubuntu-sounds, and make sure xubuntu-artwork, xubuntu-default-settings, xfwm4, and xubuntu-default-settings is installed.
<esrastara> Stand by...
<esrastara> The ubuntu-* packages are gone. All the xubuntu-* packages and xfwm4 are installed. Did you mean to repeat xubuntu-default-settings?
<Unit193> Nooope, that's just late night kicking in. :D
<esrastara> :-)
<esrastara> ubuntu-minimal?
<Unit193> Normal to have.
<esrastara> A wild stab -- gconf-defaults-service.
<Unit193> It's still trying to install unity on upgrade then?  Another tip you can try, though a bit outdated is...
<Unit193> !purexfce
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<esrastara> I found that one. I worked through his package list last weekend. You're right, it's a bit outdated but nothing I wasn't able to work through.
<esrastara> The machine looks and feels xubuntu. Only the update manager seems confused.
<Unit193> Hrm, so if you do  sudo do-release-upgrade  it doesn't give you more information?
<esrastara> @Unit193 - yes, when I check the list of pending work it's planning on ditching xfce and installing unity/gnome.
<esrastara> I contemplated do-release-upgrade but chickened out and came here to seek the advice of people who know.
<esrastara> Is the a dry-run mode for do-release-upgrade? The --help info doesn't mention one.
<Unit193> -s, --sandbox         Test upgrade with a sandbox aufs overlay  but no idea if it works.  Yeah, it'd have asked you if you want ot view the changes before accepting.
<esrastara> I'll give that a go then. If I see you on channel when I get back I'll let you know how it pans out.
<esrastara> Thanks for your advice.
<Unit193> Sure, good luck.  I'll be interested to know, and while my client will still be here I likely won't myself (but will read backlog.)
<esrastara> ttfn
<esrastara> @Unit193 ran do-release-upgrade. Same (or *very* similar) behaviour as update manager. The list of pending changes was easier to grok. Looks like it's planning on (re)installing unity/gnome3 and all the gnome applets. It will also upgrade xfce.
<esrastara> I guess the real question is: does vanilla xubuntu 14.04 come with unity/gonme as an optional DE?
<cfhowlett> esrastara, absolutely not.
<esrastara> @cfhowlett thanks for that clarification.
<cfhowlett> esrastara, happy2help
<esrastara> That being the case, it seems like it thinks it's Ubuntu with a bit of Xubuntu on the side and will attempt to upgrade as such.
<cfhowlett> esrastara, that's not normal behavior ... is your goal pure xubuntu?
<esrastara> That is my goal (sans re-install). I have a working Xubuntu 12.04 but I arrived at it after I came to loathe the improved Unity.
<esrastara> I did that by expunging ubuntu-desktop and installing xubuntu-desktop.
<esrastara> In the reverse order ;-)
<cfhowlett> !purexubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<esrastara> Now, as I attempt an upgrade to 14.04 it wants to take me back to Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> esrastara, right.  it's quite difficult to purge all the unity give it's integration as a single product.  might be worth considering a xubuntu reinstallation.
<esrastara> I followed the psychocats advice to the letter. It worked. Until now.
<esrastara> @cfhowlett I'm starting to think you're right.
<esrastara> Sigh. :)
<cfhowlett> esrastara, that wiki doesn't address unity --- it'll only hurt a little.
<esrastara> And the view from the top will be worth it! Hey, I've given others similar advice. Thank you for engaging with me!
<cfhowlett> esrastara, but try the upgraded version first  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/tag/pure-xubuntu/
<esrastara> Shall do.
<esrastara> ttfn
<cfhowlett> esrastara, http://fpaste.org/152072/89326141/
<esrastara> thx
<esrastara> afk
<esrastara> cat <your paste> | <split command> | while read pkg ; do dpkg -l grep "ii  $pkg"; done
<esrastara> I'll let everyone know how that plays out.
<esrastara> ttfn
<N77> hello
<N77> can someone help me with setting up windows snapping? As I know, xfwm4 support this feature, but when I drag window to the screen edge, it firstly snaps to it without changing its shape and then just go further. I need windows to change its size to a half of the screen. I have only one workspace and workspace wrapping disabled.
<deshipu> N77: settings -> window manager tweaks -> accessibility -> automatically tile windows when moving towards the edge
<N77> deshipu: thank you for response, I have this feature enabled, but it does not help
<brainwash> if you move the window, does the cursor touch the desktop edge?
<brainwash> also, is the window resizable?
<N77> brainwash: yes to both questions, I'll try to record my screen to show you
<brainwash> well, is there really something to showcase? :)
<deshipu> you are using xfwm4, not compiz or anything like thta?
<deshipu> like that
<brainwash> showcast
<brainwash> do the keybinds for tiling work?
<N77> deshipu: yes, I'm using xfwm4
<N77> brainwash: no, they are not work
<brainwash> do any of the keybinds work?
<brainwash> like minimize/maximize window
<brainwash> furthermore, which xubuntu version do you use?
<N77> guys, these shortcuts works, I just tested them on settings center, which is not possible to tile. After shortcuts were assigned, tiling with dragging windows by mouse start to work. Thank you very much for help
<brainwash> that's confusing, but I'm glad that you got it working :)
<N77> could you try to tile xfce4-settings-manager, is it just me?
<brainwash> I cannot test it right now (no access to a xubuntu system)
<N77> I see
<phm> evolution or thunderbird, personal opinion?
<super> hii
<super> i did a fresh install of xubuntu trusty tahr and with flash drive(unetboot).I was not given the option to form partitions.Now how can i use Gparted.??Can Gparted in my case requires Live version??
<akis> hi all. Today i realized (after last system's upgrade) that every time i plug in my encrypted usb stick the system asks not only for the encryption's password but it asks also (twice) for root privileges password and the same asks when the usb stick is being ejected. see here: http://postimg.org/gallery/34ne880wa/575d7a67/ Any idea why does this happen and is any way to overpass this procedure and return to the previous one (only encryption's p
<akis> assword)?
<Quixx> I still can't figure out how to change window transparency. What was middle click + mouse left/right on my laptop does not work on my desktop. Middle click on the title bar drops the window to the bottom.
<GridCube> Quixx: the only way i know you can still manipulate that is by using a trackpad horizontal scroll
<GridCube> on a title bar
<Quixx> Why will it work on a trackpad and not on my mouse?
<GridCube> the alt-scroll was replaced to the zoom
<GridCube> Quixx: beucause your mouse cant do horizontal scrolls
<GridCube> only vertical
<Quixx> Tjere
<Quixx> There's got to be some way to disable zoom and replace it with that, right?
<GridCube> i guess
<Quixx> but where
<GridCube> no idea Quixx the option is not even in the window manager settings anymore
<GridCube> even when you can still do it
<Quixx> Gotta wait for a dev to show up and bug them
<xubuntu97w> hi
<GridCube> i know there is a place where that is set
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu97w
<ubottu> xubuntu97w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu97w> i don'r speech english very well
<xubuntu97w> everyone can speech italian ?
<slickymasterWork> !it | xubuntu97w
<GridCube> !it | xubuntu97w
<ubottu> xubuntu97w: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<slickymasterWork> lol GridCube
<xubuntu97w> thanks !!
<GridCube> !hivemind | slickymasterWork
<slickymasterWork> lazy bot
<GridCube> slickymasterWork: do you happen to know where to change the settings for window transparency shortcuts?
<GridCube> before zoom was added to alt-scroll, you used to be able to alt-scroll a title bar to control that, but now you can only do it if you happen to have a trackpad with horizontal scroll
<slickymasterWork> GridCube, it's in the Compositor tab of the Window Manager Tweaks
<GridCube> no, its not
<Quixx> But you can't change each window individually anymore
<Quixx> Without a trackpad
<GridCube> thats just a global setting
<slickymasterWork> hmmm, I see now that you're speaking about shortcuts, not windows
<Quixx> Shortcuts for windows
<Quixx> middle click title bar + cursor left/right changes window transparency on my laptop
<Quixx> on my desktop middle click it drops the window to the bottom, and alt+scroll zooms
<BITTO1987> Unfortunately in the help channel in Italian there is none. I try to explain my problem here helping me with google translate. I have an Acer Aspire One D255 netbook with Intel GMA3150 video card. On windows due to downscaling I managed to reach the maximum resolution of 1366x768 while on Xubuntu in the control panel makes me set up 1024x600. I tried Xrandr Use clean but I have problems. Unfortunately I do not attend more chatting
<Quixx> I think you need to do some kinda grep VGA thing
<Quixx> I don't recall the exact commands
<BITTO1987> Unfortunately in the help channel in Italian there is none. I try to explain my problem here helping me with google translate. I have an Acer Aspire One D255 netbook with Intel GMA3150 video card. On windows due to downscaling I managed to reach the maximum resolution of 1366x768 while on Xubuntu in the control panel makes me set up 1024x600. I tried Xrandr Use clean but I have problems. Unfortunately I do not attend more chatting
<BITTO1987> ok
<Azelphur> you can do display scaling with xrandr
<BITTO1987> I've already tried it but I have problems
<BITTO1987> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<BITTO1987> pleaseeeeeeeeee
<GridCube> !patience | BITTO1987
<ubottu> BITTO1987: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<GridCube> BITTO1987: if xrandr helps, why don't you make a script of your default setting would like to be and set it up to autolaunch at startup?
<avoider> Anyone around for support?
<avoider> i need some simple help
<GridCube> !ask | avoider
<ubottu> avoider: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<avoider> i got it
<avoider> thanks mate
<BITTO1987> GRIDCUBE: With Xrandr can not I add the resolution you want. I noted the error. Could you please talk in private? I can not follow the conversation on the roll. Thanks.
<GridCube> sorry BITTO1987 i don't know more about this kind of issue
<BITTO1987> thanks
<xubuntu272> buonasera
<xubuntu433> buonasera
<xubuntu433> avrei bisogno di un help per installare xubuntu su di un vecchio laptop
<knome> !it | xubuntu433
<ubottu> xubuntu433: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<esrastara> @cfhowlett (and @Unit193): I've now analysed the delta between my system and @cfhowlett's fpaste. There are 20-or-so packages that are still installed. I will remove them this evening and report back to the channel.
<Unit193> Ah, alright.  So you did narrow it down.
<Quixx> Where da devs at
<knome> Quixx, why are you asking
<Quixx> Because I've had the same question for 3 days now and I need to bug someone that's actually fiddled with code
<knome> nope.
#xubuntu 2014-11-20
<xubuntu> Hi, im unable to transfer my unnalocated space to my windows partition
<Guest38088> Hi, im unable to transfer my unnalocated space to my windows partition
<Bloop> Hello?
<Azelphur> !hello | Bloop
<ubottu> Bloop: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Bloop> Hello! i'm just looking for a way to enter unicode characters using the old  Cntrl+Shift+U method under xubuntu 14.04. I already have the compose key method set up, but i was just wondering
<Bloop> why cntrl+shift+u no longer works for me.
<Bloop> :)
<holstein> Bloop: in a terminal? try the same terminal
<holstein> Bloop: maybe you are comparing a gnome-terminal or other terminal with the included xfce term
<Bloop> The problem exists not just in a terminal but in every application i've tried thus far. the cntrl+shift+u method for entering unicode chacters just seems to be malfunctioning for me.
<Bloop> i opened up xfce-teminal just now and tried it. still no luck.
<holstein> Bloop: what did it work on?
<Bloop> it used to work on previous installations before i upgraded to 14.04. i mean, i have the compose key as a work around set up.. but i'm just wondering, is this normal for 14.04?
<holstein> Bloop: previous installations of what? xubuntu? like 10.04D 12.04? 13.10?
<Bloop> Yes, i believe i had 12.04 installed previously.
<holstein> Bloop: you "upgraded" what to 14.04? and how? and when? have you tried as a different user?
<Bloop> I upgraded via a fresh format and install. When? around october 18th-19th.  No, i have yet to try as a different user. should i do that?
<holstein> Bloop: trying as the guest user can rule out your user config, but i dont think thats the issue..
<drc> bloop:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/520098/how-do-i-type-umlauts-etc-in-xubuntu-14-04 1st answer, 2nd paragraph.  Is this how you are doing it?
<Bloop> yes, that's how i used to enter characters. Thing is, when i press cntrl+shift+u, no "u" letters appears to continue on the unicode character sequence.
<drc> hmmm. Can some who has 14.04 running try it to see if it works for them?
<Bloop> i'm going to try as a guest account, as  holstein suggested.
<knome> works for me.
<drc> Good idea (as most of his ideas are)
<Bloop_> Success! it woked on the guest account...
<Bloop_> worked*
<drc> Then it's most likely in the user's config(s) somewhere...don't ask <me> where, haven't got a clue.
<Bloop_> i'll try to change some settings to see if i can get it to work. Thanks everyone for your help!
<aynrand420> hey, how do i reset my display settings from the recovery mode terminal? i have been googling and all of the results suggest deleting files that don't exist
<aynrand420> i.e. sudo rm ~/.config/monitors.xml
<BalTun> when I restart the system I have a message that some system error has occured. I don't know what error but it asks me to send a report. I agree. How I can know what happends and what to do to not have that error ?
<BalTun> I periodically have some issues when system returns from sleep mode. Sometime it shows auth window in low brightness and after I enter a pass it shows me a black screen - it helps to close a laptop lid to move to sleep mode and then return again (sometimes it helps, sometimes not). Another issue is when it shows black screen straight after return from sleep mode. Why it happends? What should I do to stop these issues ?
<BalTun> my system is xubuntu 14.04 and i can login to ubuntu (unity) on the same system
<xubuntu60w> hello
<AgAu> herro
<xubuntu60w> what language are you speaking?
<AgAu> chingrish
<AgAu> i can speak english too
<esrastara> @cfhowlett: the psychocats shuffle didn't work. After removing and reinstalling a bunch of packages I'm back where I was last evening. do-release-upgrade is still trying to convert my installation from xubuntu to ubuntu.
<ObrienDave> it's the same core system. just install xubuntu-desktop when finished
<esrastara> Thanks for the tip. This is a pentium 4 with a tiny (by today's standards) HDD. I'm hoping to avoid the gnome + unity baggage.
<ObrienDave> you can purge it later. not sure how
<esrastara> ummm, it won't fit on the disk. :-)
<ObrienDave> how large is the HD?
<esrastara> 32G of which 18G is available for OS. Xubuntu 12.04 fits and works just fine.
<ObrienDave> delete old kernels
<ObrienDave> keep current one and the last one. just in case
<esrastara> Have a cron job that does that. Besides, they go on a separate slice.
<ObrienDave> k
<esrastara> Last evening several lurkers told me that a fresh install of Xubuntu 14.04 doesn't come with unity/gnome.
<esrastara> I don't have unity/gnome now.
<esrastara> What triggers do-release-upgrade to want to install them?
<ObrienDave> i would not know. a fresh install might be your best bet
<esrastara> Sadly, I coming to that view too.
<esrastara> I fear that will break NetBeans. I've got quite an old application I need to support.
<ObrienDave> ah. way out of my league. sorry
<esrastara> I don't believe I can use apt to reinstall the dev environment as it is now. I'm sure that backing up the user-space stuff will miss essential bits and pieces.
<esrastara> Thanks for engaging with the problem Dave. I do appreciate it.
<esrastara> Been banging my head on this brick for a week or two.
<ObrienDave> i can understand the head banging :)
<AgAu> nothing like a fresh install though ! breath in the freshness
<esrastara> I hear you brother. But comfortable slippers can be good too.
<AgAu> indeed
<AgAu> i just nuked windows 7 for good today
<AgAu> hopefully never going back
<esrastara> !! way to go!!
<ubottu> esrastara: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AgAu> i tried switching in the past
<AgAu> didn't last more than a few weeks
<esrastara> LOL. @ubotto I know you aren't intelligent. You offered me the same crazy suggestion 3 times last night.
<AgAu> this time i spent a week road testing some distros and fixing all the issues before hand... to make sure it stuck
<AgAu> fell in love with xfce
<esrastara> xfce is ace. nice small footprint.
<esrastara> I run it on a pentium laptop from the mid 90's.
<AgAu> i tried lubuntu before hand
<AgAu> hated it within the first minute haha
<esrastara> It's my crash-cart terminal emulator.
<esrastara> 90MB of RAM. Yes, you read that right.
<esrastara> Never seen lubuntu. What's with that?
<AgAu> lxde
<esrastara> k
<AgAu> i found it pretty ugly and the whisker menu on xfce sealed the deal
<knome> AgAu, esrastara: we have #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter :)
<AgAu> okay sorry :P
<esrastara> Good call. Sorry.
<esrastara> Back on topic...
<esrastara> Why does do-release-upgrade try to convert my Xubuntu to Ubuntu? Anyone know what it uses to decide which flavour is being upgraded?
<knome> esrastara, sounds like it's some package you have installed
<knome> though that sounds weird..
<esrastara> hehe, but which one ;-)
<esrastara> <jk>
<esrastara> knome, what does uname -v return on a plain vanilla Xubuntu?
<AgAu> #32-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 28 13:07:32 UTC 2014
<AgAu> that's what its showing me
<esrastara> #77-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jul 24 20:21:10 UTC 2013
<knome> esrastara, uname and lsb_release all return "Ubuntu"
<knome> that's how it "should" be
<esrastara> For a moment I hoped that "Ubuntu" might have been the problem.\
<knome> because basically, xubuntu is just the ubuntu core with xfce packages
<esrastara> That's as it is on here too.
<esrastara> uname and lsb_release all return "Ubuntu"
<knome> there's some intelligent probing in the package management
<esrastara> In the 80's we spoke of AS--artificial stupidity. Seems to aptly descrive apt's behaviour (pardon the puns).
<knome> well, not really, apt is a very intelligent system
<esrastara> Alas, too intelligent to solve my little conundrum.
<knome> esrastara, do you have the metapackage ubuntu-desktop installed?
<esrastara> Negative.
<knome> what about other ubuntu-* packages?
<esrastara> 6 of them. Can I drop them in here on one line without offending anyone?
<knome> oneliner is good
<knome> and what about unity* packages?
<esrastara> ubuntu-extras-keyring, ubuntu-keyring, ubuntu-minimal,ubuntu-sso-client, ubuntu-sso-client-gtk,ubuntu-standard
<knome> that looks normal
<esrastara> Nothing that matches '^unity.*'
<knome> weird.
<knome> what're you supposed to install then?
<knome> i mean, when you run the upgrader
<knome> you can use a !pastebin for a multi-line pate
<knome> paste..
<esrastara> gir1.2-unity-5 and libunity9 are the only *unity* matches.
<esrastara> That'll take a few minutes. If you're interested I'd love to paste that for you. I'mm ripping what little hair I have left on this one.
<knome> maybe it can give some pointers
<esrastara> Standby while I go get the list and paste it somewhere...
<knome> !pastebin | esrastara
<ubottu> esrastara: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<esrastara> Did I mention it's a pentium 4? bzip and md5sum really cane it. Sorry it's taking so long. :)
<knome> no problem
<weld> how does LTS work? It says only 3 years for 14.04, but isn't it using the normal ubuntu repositories? what will happen after these 3 years?
<esrastara> @knome: http://ur1.ca/ityuf
<knome> weld, core ubuntu packages will receive updates as in ubuntu desktop, but the xfce (and other xubuntu-specific) packages aren't supported after that
<knome> esrastara, actually, that looks pretty much what it should
<knome> it's only a few unity/gnome libs that get installed
<esrastara> ?
<weld> knome, ok, so it's a 'global' ubuntu policy; they only support full 5 years of updates to the default UI?
<esrastara> Let me check that paste... All the gnome applications get installed.
<esrastara> What you see is what I see. So, all that unity-* stuff is normal?
<esrastara> And the gnome-* stuff?
<knome> esrastara, some of the gnome-* stuff is because you have gnome-games installed
<knome> and yeah, i wouldn't worry about a *few* unity libs
<esrastara> Ahhhh... Never run them so never noticed.
<knome> and xubuntu uses some gnome stuff anyway
<knome> be assured, this is in the limits of "normal"/"usual"
<esrastara> Thanks knome! I mean it.
<esrastara> I was jumping at shadows!
<knome> weld, yes, ubuntu desktop is supported for 5 year for each LTS, so any package update they do will (naturally) propagate to xubuntu too
<knome> esrastara, no problem. enjoy your xubuntu :)
<esrastara> Youbetcha!
<esrastara> ttfn
<weld> alright, so packages which are dependencies of xubuntu-desktop but not of ubuntu-desktop no longer get updates after 3 years
<knome> weld, roughly, yes
<esrastara> @cfhowlett: thanks for your help last night. I'm watching apt downloading packages as I type--thanks to you and knome.
<cfhowlett> esrastara, happy2help!!!  :)
<esrastara> <resumes lurking>
<esrastara> Oh bother! The xubuntu community wall-papers aren't available on the local repo. Had to change repos and start over.
<EBL> Hey
<EBL> Just updated to 14.10, and now my Wacom on my x201 tablet doesn't work.
<slickymasterWork> !hi | EBL
<ubottu> EBL: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<EBL> Saw a bug report saying how it was due to a problem with trying to get the Fujitsu laptops to work, and that they had a solution which seems to be on my system.
<EBL> But my Wacom still doesn't work.
<EBL> Any ideas?
<holstein> EBL: is there a package you added to 14.04 to make it work?
<EBL> No, it worked OOTB. Was pleasantly surprised by that.
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<holstein> EBL: i would go back to 14.04, if its mission critical for my production
<oeri> hi everyone. is there a way to launch an application and have it automatically zoomed to a specific size? i have a 640x480 game that i want to stretch to fill a 16:9 monitor and leave the empty space on the right side for another menu application i am writing
<GridCube> oeri: i don't think you can do that, but you can have two different xserver running
<GridCube> one for each monitor
<GridCube> i think you can at least
<oeri> maybe i misspoke, i only have 1 monitor
<oeri> let's me rephrase...
<oeri> i have a 16:9 monitor and am trying to run a 4:3 game
<oeri> i want the 4:3 game to fill the monitor vertically - which will leave space on the right side of the screen
<oeri> i plan on putting an application in that space on the side of the screen.  it's going to be a standalone touchscreen gaming system
<oeri> i saw some great videos on youtube about xfce with window zoom, and i want to know if it's possible to zoom like that from the commandline before i convert my install to xfce
<oeri> ideas? :)
<elfy> you could probably use something like devilspie to do it - I use it and it puts specific apps on specific desktops at specific sizes for me
<elfy> if I'm reading you right
<oeri> elfy: can it stretch a window?
<oeri> elfy: it's a 640x480 game that would need stretched
<elfy> not sure I'm afraid, if you can stretch it without I don't see any reason why not
<xubuntu252> any ideas on getting syslinux to work properly with xubuntu?
<holstein> xubuntu252: sure.. whats the issue?
<xubuntu252> when I try to install onto a usb the command gives no output and the usb remains unbootable.
<oeri> elfy: i cant stretch the window...the app wont let me
<oeri> elfy: er cant resize it
<elfy> oeri: no idea then
<holstein> xubuntu252: when you try and install xubuntu onto a USB drive?
<xubuntu252> trying to make bootable using syslinux.
<holstein> xubuntu252: i just do a normal install to a USB stick, as if the stick is a normal hard drive
<xubuntu252> I dont know how I failed to think of that.
<holstein> xubuntu252: i'll take the installation media and USB stick to a machine with no hard drives, to simplify the GRUB installation
<holstein> otherwise, i might just use the mini iso..
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oeri> elfy: would it be feasible to send the ALT+scroll wheel to the desktop with an application to make it zoom?
<oeri> elfy: hackish but gets the job done?
<elfy> oeri: no idea I'm afraid - if it works for you then do it
<oeri> ok ill fire up the vmware install and we'll see
<phunni> hello?
<GridCube> !hi | phunni
<ubottu> phunni: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<phunni> I had a kernel panic mid install (after the hard drive partitioning) and now the laptop won't boot.  Not even from USB...
<oeri> elfy: do you know how to prevent xfce from moving the screen when zoomed?
<phunni> It's a Toshiba Satellite Pro if that makes a difference
<GridCube> oeri: you cant, thats not the intended use
<holstein> phunni: i would start by testing the hardware with a live iso.. the ram and the hard drive, and go from there
<oeri> damn it.
<GridCube> if you are using a virtual machine, why dont you use one for the game and a different one for the program
<oeri> GridCube: did you see any of my question above about zooming a specific window?
<GridCube> you can switch between the vms
<oeri> GridCube: my dedicated machine is a core 2 duo with 512 megs of ram. not enough power
<GridCube> well, i think you are out of luck oeri
<oeri> GridCube: runs puppy linux delightfully. just stretched
<oeri> out of aspect
<phunni> holstein: That would have been a sensible idea.  Only now I can't seem to boot anything...
<holstein> phunni: you cant boot a live iso?
<phunni> holstein: after the kernel panic the laptop won't boot anything!  To be fair, I haven't tried a CD, but the images are larger than 700MB anyway...
<holstein> phunni: live iso
<holstein> phunni: whatever you booted to install linux.. a live iso, via CD, DVD, USB, or *whatever*
<holstein> phunni: when you boot said live iso, you test the ram, and the hard drive.. it seems like you have an issue with the hard drive, and i would want to see what, if anything, is damaged, and how to proceed
<phunni> holstein: thanks.  I'm not sure I have the equipment to test the hardware.  Not without booting some diagnostics software but, as I said, nothing boots... :-(
<holstein> phunni: the live iso is what you use to test
<holstein> phunni: please try booting the live iso that you installed linux from..
<GridCube> phunni: can you see the bios?
<GridCube> see if you are properly allowing legacy boot
<phunni> GridCube: yes the bios is available. OK - I'll take a look at a that now
<GridCube> get to other computer and check the usb to see if it boots there, maybe the boot sector got borked
<GridCube> check that all the cables inside de cpu are correctly plugged, unplug and plug them all
<drc> phunni:  One question: Did you check the USB image (via the initial menu that says (basically) Look, Install, Test image). I have had no prblems with the iso image being corrupted in years but have had bad burns to the USB stick. (For future use, won't help with your current problem)
<GridCube> check that you'r usb ports are working, try to boot from each port to see if none of them burned
<phunni> drc: no, I didn't check the image. I ususally do, but was feeling lazy.  Which i now really regret!
<drc> Been there, done that (unfortunately more than once :)
<holstein> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<holstein> i would fire it up on another box, and check.. wont hurt
<phunni> Interestingly - it looks like it will boot from CD...
<phunni> holstein: yes, I will do
<phunni> No, perhaps the booting from CD was just teasing me...
<holstein> i will phyically remove the drives, if its "easy".. like a desktop machine, and i'll test with booting an iso from cd or USB.. removing hardware from the equation, til i isolate what is going on
<phunni> Not sure how easy it'll be to remove the drives - probably not too bad, it's usually OK in a laptop.  The concern is that this is a friend's laptop - he asked me to get Linux on it.  I've installed Linux a million times (give or take ;-) ), but this is the first time I've broken the computer while doing it!
<holstein> !uefi | phunni
<ubottu> phunni: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<holstein> phunni: could be as simple as a restriction in the hardware, like secure boot..
<phunni> Just checked the MD5 on the install file and it's fine
<holstein> yup.. i dont think thats the issue..
<drc> phunni: did you try boot the usb on another box yet?
<drc> JUST boot :)
<holstein> i think its either bad/failing hardware, or something that is legitimately blocking the machine from installing other OS's
<phunni> yes, didn't seem to work, so I'm trying to create a new USB, but it won't boot anything, so I'm also thinking it's bad hardware
<drc> Sounds like a good first approximation.
<holstein> could just be the bios blocking boot.. there are even nasty bios malware now that can break things.. :/
 * drc wonders how he can convince his computer be be celibate (no net :) in today's world.
<phunni> I can't see anything in the BIOS settings that would enable/disable that.  I suppose that doesn't mean it's not there though!
<holstein> phunni: even worse, the creators of the hardware dont have to allow it.. they dont promise "install whatever operating systems you like".. in some cases, they promise a locked down experience
<phunni> A quick google of the laptop model doesn't suggest any install blocking...
<holstein> phunni: not that im saying thats your issue.. just that its plausible, and something to check for
<holstein> phunni: its more like, you cant ask the creators and get anything that suggests "open-ness"..
 * phunni nods
<drc> holstein: But iirc he got halfway thru the install...if it was vendor block, I'd think it would not even all the install  to start.  I'm still with hardware.
<holstein> "blocking" wont be a feature.. it'll be more like a security feature that would be challenging to google search for
<holstein> drc: i would too..
<holstein> drc: i would expect *not* to be able to boot the install media at all..
<phunni> thankfully, I have an old laptop with similar specs - if it is hardware I can (probably) get away with giving him that instead...
<phunni> Or, I could just tell him tough luck - it was a dodgy laptop, but that doesn't seem like the gentlemanly thing to do
<drc> Gentlemanly or not, that's your call...but I seriously don't see how anything <you> did would cause hardware problems. That said, it's better to keep a friend if possible.
<holstein> wont hurt to test the drive, and some other things.. its "friendly" :)
<phunni> I don't use the old laptop anyway - but you're right, if it's hardware it's not my fault.  I went through the normal procedure and everything was fine until kernel panic.  A kernel panic, to my mind anyway, would suggest a hardware issue anyway...
<holstein> if its "new", then, if what you and the user have done havent voided the warranty, then the hard drive (if thats the issue) may be covered..
<phunni> holstein: it's very not new! Anyway - thanks for the help guys, I'm going to leave it for now and eat something
<holstein> phunni: cheers!
<phunni> cheers all!
<drc> phunni: good luck (and have a cookie on me)
<oniongirl> Hello everyone. Does anyone have any experiance with Lightspark and Firefox?
<timvisher> hello everyone. i'm trying to get connected to a wireless network but i've lost the ↑↓ icon in the status bar (i told it to get rid of known notifications?) and i have no idea what do next. i edited the /etc/network/interfaces to include wlan0 and eth0 in auto, although that stalls ifup -a completely as it can't seem to dchp an address and won't advance beyond that point
<timvisher> i was connected to the network at one point though.
<timvisher> i rebooted the box and i think that was the point when i lost the connection
<timvisher> prior to loosing the ↑↓ icon, i could click on it but all of the options were greyed out
<timvisher> any ideas?
<suncokret> hello, is there someone for help?
<bazhang> ask and see
<suncokret> i have three icons in launcher on panel, but i can see only one, what to do to see all icons?
#xubuntu 2014-11-21
<seronis> the screen lock utility keeps locking my screen even though i have screen saver turned off and the lock utility itself set to not activate.   any way to force it to obey its settings ?
<seronis> http://i.imgur.com/mcl7rK3.png   im pretty sure this means it should not lock just because i take a few minutes to make a sandwich
<seronis> i've tried setting it to only lock when screen saver runs (whcih i have disabled) but it still locks the screen if i dont touch keyboard/mouse for 10 minutes
<eduardojunio> Olá!
<evo__> hi! my sevrer's motherboard died. i tried following directions on how to recover mysql from old hdd to new install from ubuntu forums but when i try to start the mysql service, the service fails to start. can anyone help walk me through?a
<holstein> evo__: hmmm. i dont think you will get the "best" help here for that.. i would try the server channel, or upstream mysql support
<holstein> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<holstein> evo__: you are welcome to give some specific errors, and see if a volunteer can assist.. otherwise, i know enough to know its not trivial to move mysql..
<evo__> yeah just thought i'd try here. been waiting for a reply in server for hours
<holstein> evo__: you are welcome to try here
<holstein> evo__: share the guides. share what you have done.. share an error.. also, #ubuntu will be quite populous
<evo__> ubuntu wont let me join
<evo__> bash only says "mysql service failed to start"
<holstein> evo__: you are welcome to share an error related to that as well.. there is the #ubuntu-irc channel, if you need specific assistance
<evo__> i copied /var/lib/mysql from old hdd to new hdd. tried setting owner to root, me, www-data and mysql
<holstein> evo__: is root trying to launch it?..
<evo__> sudo service mysql start
<holstein> evo__: my first guess is permissions..
<evo__> no guide i have seen says what the permissions should be, just to "check the permissions"
<holstein> evo__: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/copying-databases.html is what i would start with..
<evo__> thanks
<holstein> evo__: then, why are you messing with the permissions?
<evo__> because i had to be root to copy, and no one stated what the correct ppermissions should be from what i've seen
<holstein> anyways.. there more to it than that.. and hopefully that guide will get you started
<evo__> i think this guide is for a system that is up and running which is not the case. i have a downed box and i'm migrating to a new box
<holstein> evo__: what backups do you have?
<evo__> one from 6 months ago
<holstein> evo__: the proceedure is different than, "copy the file, and run mysql"
<holstein> evo__: are you in #mysql ?
<evo__> cant join there either..  guess im forced to register
<holstein> evo__: you should be registered.. it literally wont hurt..
<holstein> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dianne167> hello. i am having trouble applying an installed theme..  i downloaded these two themes:  http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Mac+OS+9+Platinum+gtk+theme?content=110444     and    http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Mac+Classic+Platinum?content=144719    ...i moved them into my themes folder, and it shows up under appearence to change the gtk theme, but they do not show up in the window manager section of the settings
<xubuntu28f> help
<ObrienDave> with?
<TheBigDeal> Morning
<TheBigDeal> anyone knows how can i add an application shortcut to the whisker menu?
<elfy> TheBigDeal: http://smdavis.us/doku/doku.php?id=menulibre_usage
<TheBigDeal> elfy, thanks :D
<elfy> welcome :)
<TheBigDeal> elfy, adding it is too simple it is just like ubuntu, i thought it different :) creating a .desktop file will work exactly the same as ubuntu.
<TheBigDeal> elfy, now i can understand why all ubuntu sub distros are the same :)
<ninetynine> Hi, can someone help me with diagnosing my boot.log? I have some problem here with systemd-tmpfile, which runs for 10 minutes every boot. Log: http://pastebin.com/0BFx2ASh   Line 1017
<xubuntu82w> HI, not sure this is working ?
<deshipu> !hi | xubuntu82w
<ubottu> xubuntu82w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ObrienDave> xubuntu82w, it works
<Svetlana> yes welcome
<xubuntu82w> I expect to get the same automated response this time too ?
<Svetlana> no, some of us are human
<ObrienDave> not I ;P
<Svetlana> hehe
<xubuntu82w> HI, not sure this is working ?
<Svetlana> it is working
<Svetlana> how can I help you sir
<ObrienDave> and i have doubts about Svetlana ;p
<xubuntu82w> OK, thanks, Any chance I can get some help on networking with Xubuntu
<Svetlana> we will try
<Svetlana> what's the problem?
<ObrienDave> depends on the help
<xubuntu82w> I'm new-ish... to Xubuntu.. but had it running for a year or so on my laptap.. great...
<xubuntu82w> and now.
<xubuntu82w> have tried to move my serverto it...
<xubuntu82w> but now 14.04LTS, I for the life of me can now share drives ?
<xubuntu82w> On win net ?
<ObrienDave> you might be better off asking in #ubuntu. more people there to help you
<Svetlana> what happens when you try to share a drive? what are the symptoms?
<xubuntu82w> OK, sorry did not know there was a difference.. I will leave, thanks mate, cheers.
<xubuntu82w> OH..
<xubuntu82w> Sorry ...
<ObrienDave> no, don't have to leave
<xubuntu82w> I think that is the problem, DOS man, and I do not know, from Ubuntu how to share drives... (easy in win)..
<xubuntu82w> Tried Samba
<xubuntu82w> Win won't give possisions ?
 * ObrienDave knows nothing about samba
<xubuntu82w> Tried Gobolo
<koegs> xubuntu82w: what did you actually do?
<xubuntu82w> I have got rid of my old server, and based on how great Xubuntu has been (as a client, on the win net), replace the server.
<koegs> no, i mean, what did you do to share a folder?
<xubuntu82w> folder... ??  server has 4 x 3TiB drives... share "drives" ??  yes
<xubuntu82w> Too win ?
<koegs> folder, drive, whatever...
<xubuntu82w> Yes, sorry new to this,
<xubuntu82w> Get as a client...
<xubuntu82w> But now as I am trying as a "server" I'm a bit lost...
<koegs> to the point: what software did you use to share a folder/drive to windows?
<koegs> or didn't you do anything at all yet?
<Svetlana> what error message about permissions do you get?
<xubuntu82w> When I had a windows server, Xubuntu just found it on the workgroup...   Now it is swapped around, I can share, but I get promission errors from Win ?
<koegs> i am giving up :D
<Svetlana> give me the error message text please
<xubuntu82w> from windows ?
<xubuntu82w> I can see windows drives
<xubuntu82w> but windows can see but then crashes out with promission errors ?
<xubuntu82w> I am a big fan of Xubuntu, nice clean stable, but for the life of me, I can not work out how to share HDD on Windows networks.. Will rever to MS.. SAD ... But thanks anyway.. Cheers.
<koegs> this must have been a troll O.o
<bazhang> was he trying to access an ext4 drive from windows?
<Svetlana> possibly
<bazhang> thats completely a ##windows issue
<ObrienDave> what if the drives were ntfs?
<Svetlana> i couldn't grok that until the end of the conversation
<bazhang> ubuntu can fully use them
<Svetlana> i wanted to make sure that the error is coming from windows
<ObrienDave> k
<Svetlana> by reading its full text
<Svetlana> but he left
<bazhang> he never gave any details at all, that I could see
<Svetlana> aye
<bazhang> just "dont work"
<bazhang> !work
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<koegs> i thought he wants to use samba on an ubuntu server, but i'm not sure
 * ObrienDave suspects a google translate issue ;p
<aynrand420> where my hard drives at
<aynrand420> im new to ubuntu
<deshipu> have you looked under the table?
<aynrand420> yes
<aynrand420> (they're not there)
<deshipu> do you remember where you saw them last time?
<elfy> aynrand420: have you looked in thunar? are you sure that they are hard drives and not partitions - windows calls partitions drives iirc
<elfy> thunar is the file manager
<aynrand420> i have a 2tb drive
<aynrand420> but once I have filled up 2gb of it, it is full
<aynrand420> http://ctrlv.in/464226
<elfy> aynrand420: click on the 2tb volume so it mounts and then run df -h again - all that is showing currently is the live session
<elfy> aynrand420: I assume then that you get an error trying to mount that 2TB drive - as it's still not showing
<aynrand420> i am not sure how to mount it
<aynrand420> it does show up now
<elfy> click it in thunar and it should mount
<aynrand420> do i have to do this every time i turn the computer on
<elfy> aynrand420: no - you could add it to fstab and it will mount when you boot
<elfy> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<aynrand420> thank you
<elfy> welcome :)
<aynrand420> elfy
<aynrand420> i was booting off of my usb, how embarrassing
<aynrand420> all fixed now, thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> aynrand420, hey if that's the worst buntu mistake you make, you'll do just fine ...
<elfy> aynrand420: it happens - though I did actually say it looked like that - glad you're sorted :)
<CraigyDavi> I'm trying to get the user "craig" to be able to use all commands without a password or without using sudo - pretty much like a root account. I have added the line "craig   ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL" to /ect/sudoers but nothing seems to happen, anyone know why?
<holstein> CraigyDavi: i wouldnt
<holstein> CraigyDavi: those permissions are in place for a reason..
<holstein> CraigyDavi: what are you trying to accomplish, overall? giving admin rights to a person using the machine?
<CraigyDavi> Well I want to edit a few files in /ect/ easily
<holstein> CraigyDavi: sudo nano /path/to/file
<holstein> or, gksudo gedit, or whatever text editor..
<holstein> i wouldnt suggest breaking the protections in place just for that..
<CraigyDavi> Well also... I want to edit the menu via the menu editor, It's annoying to have to type sudo menulibre every time I want to edit the menu using the program
<holstein> for example, making your user root like that would make you susceptible to simple attacks, like something you click in an email as "craig"
<holstein> CraigyDavi: you can edit the users menu as the user
<holstein> CraigyDavi: you shouldnt need sudo menulibre..
<holstein> still, again, the mene editing doesnt overshadow the need for account isolation
<holstein> menu*
<CraigyDavi> Well some parts of it work, I can't delete items from the menu
<CraigyDavi> Is it a bug or do I have to run a command beforehand?
<holstein> CraigyDavi: i would be much more inclined to assist you in tracking down how to hide or delete menu items than to break the account permissions structure that would leave you vulnerable
<holstein> CraigyDavi: i would need more detail, friend.. i dont use *any* menu.. so, i will need datails that i can try here, and help you with
<CraigyDavi> Well I'm using the default menu and I'm guessing that I don't have permissions on the GUI application to delete items, they seem to be installed at /usr/share/applications/
<CraigyDavi> Okay, I don't think I will be changing the account permissons then, it will probably be not the safest
<holstein> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holstein> CraigyDavi: if you give your user root permissions, its the same as running things as root.. you *can* do this, as well as anything else you would like to do, but, its quite easily to research why its not advisable..
<holstein> CraigyDavi: why delete? cant you just hide the items?
<holstein> CraigyDavi: if you talk me through what you are doing, i'll try and reproduce.. you are in XFCE, you run menulibre? and try and remove things from the menu structure? correct?
<CraigyDavi> Hmm yes actually I seem to be able to hide the items, but not remove them. It's not too much of a problem then.
<CraigyDavi> Yep that's correct
<holstein> CraigyDavi: just hide them.. no need to remove.. that will get you the results you want
<holstein> !bug | CraigyDavi
<ubottu> CraigyDavi: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<elfy> I think I've seen other issues when people have sudo menulibre
<holstein> if you feel that is a bug, and would prefer to be able to delete, create a bug report
<holstein> i would not run the menu editor as root..
<CraigyDavi> Thanks for your help, I'll see what I can do
<holstein> CraigyDavi: in linux, you shouldnt run things as root trivially
<elfy> I've also seen issues when something (pretty sure it was some wine app) wouldn't remove - had to find and remove the .desktop file for it
<Derby> hey there folks! my Network Manager icon is missing, what should I do to fix it?
<Derby> I've a history of terminal commands here
<Derby> 1  sudosu     2  sudo su     3  sudo leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf     4  sudo su     5  jose \home     6  users \home     7  users /home     8  jose /home     9  clear    10  sudo su    11  rm .ICEauthority     12  rm .Xauthority     13  sudo usermod -aG dialout jose    14  sudo apt-get install arduino-core    15  sudo ./genymotion-2.3.0_x86.bin    16  sudo su    17  chmod a+x genymotion-2.3.0_x86.bin    18  sudo .//home/jose/Dow
<holstein> Derby: i might start like this.. try the guest user account, and see if its there. then, if its there, i might try just starting the applet as my user.. in the terminal, "nm-applet"..
<holstein> !paste | Derby
<ubottu> Derby: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Derby> all right...
<Derby> well, as a guest user, the icon appears normally
<holstein> Derby: so, you can assume its not a larger system issue.. but, just something in the user account
<Derby> on the terminal, I've received this message:  Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-ck7InqZXid: Connection refused
<holstein> Derby: what would id do? just open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and reboot if any kernel updates happen.. then, i would check again and see if the nm-applet is running
<Derby> http://paste.ubuntu.com/9153055/
<Derby> okey, I'll do that, thanks a lot!
<helpmeout> Hello? I need help people I'm trying to make my usb flash drive bootable for my notebook and I need some step by step instructions because what I did before didn't really work
<holstein> !install | helpmeout
<ubottu> helpmeout: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<holstein> helpmeout: depends on what you are on, but, in windows, you can use unetbootin easily to create a bootable USB for installation.. then, it will be up to the manufacturer of the hardware how and if you can boot the USB
<helpmeout> I tried unetbootin yesterday but it didn't make my laptop boot, it said "missing "BOOTMGR" so I put it on the flash drive and restarted the laptop but then it had some error
<n-iCe> worked for me
<n-iCe> helpmeout: did you apt-get it or downloaded it?
<holstein> helpmeout: "it" wont make the laptop boot.. its just makes a bootable USB stick.. its up to you and the hardware to boot it
<helpmeout> What do you mean?
<holstein> helpmeout: what i will do is take the stick to a box that i *know* boots USB, and test that it boots.. then, i know if its the stick or the machine
<holstein> helpmeout: i mean, you dont know that its the stick that is not booting.. you are getting an error that could just as well be that the machine doesnt boot USB
<helpmeout> Cause I used unetbootin and extracted the xubuntu iso on it
<holstein> helpmeout: sure. and that "does what it does", but, it cant guarantee that hardware can boot it
<holstein> helpmeout: what i would do is try it on a box that i *know* boots usb.. if the stick boots, then, i look at the bios settings on the machine that didnt boot it.. if the stick doesnt boot, i rebuild the stick
<helpmeout> if it helps my notebook is a hp pavilion g6-1b7gcl(something like that)
<holstein> helpmeout: it would be helpful if HP would let you know how to boot USB sticks on it
<helpmeout> I tried reinstalling windows 7 Home Premium on it and it would work but then after removing the usb it'd freeze or say unable to boot please attach bootable drive or something
<holstein> helpmeout: i would search, with the *exact* model #.. how to boot USB
<helpmeout> Okay
<holstein> helpmeout: if you have bad hareware, like a bad hard drive, linux wont "fix" that
<helpmeout> How can I be sure its the hard drive?
<Derby> hey there folks! unfortunately, network manager icon still isn't working
<holstein> helpmeout: i personally test everything.. *if* you tried to install windows, and that failed due to a failing component (if that was the cause) then, linux wont be able to address that and install
<holstein> helpmeout: i load a live iso, the installation iso.. and i use the memtest and smart tests to test the hard drive and memory.. a few hours later, i know what is going on with those 2 components
<holstein> Derby: it *is* working.. just not in your user account, correct?
<Derby> holstein: correct... actually, it even connects and everything, though the icon is missing
<helpmeout> also I remember seeing on the installation instructions for xubuntu saying make sure the flash drive is formatted (which it is) and mounted. I don't quite understand, should I mount the iso to the usb?
<holstein> Derby: then, no need to run sudo commands and re install components
<holstein> Derby: i would open the terminal, and run "nm-applet" and share errors..
<Derby> holstein: consider it done!
<holstein> helpmeout: unetbootin creates the bootable media for you
<helpmeout> and the torrent of xubuntu, should I extract it in a folder or leave it be?
<holstein> helpmeout: its one of many tools that can do that.. i would take the stick you made that is not working on that computer to *another* computer that you *can* boot USB on.. then, you will know if the stick is the issue, or if the stick is fine, and its the hp machine
<Derby> ** (nm-applet:3684): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-RpGARsCJ4K: Connection refused ^Cnm-applet-Message: PID 0 (we are 3684) sent signal 2, shutting down...  (nm-applet:3684): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 197 was not found when attempting to remove it
<holstein> helpmeout: you will use an iso
<Derby> holstein: ** (nm-applet:3684): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-RpGARsCJ4K: Connection refused ^Cnm-applet-Message: PID 0 (we are 3684) sent signal 2, shutting down...  (nm-applet:3684): GLib-CRITICAL **: Source ID 197 was not found when attempting to remove it
<holstein> !paste | Derby
<ubottu> Derby: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Derby> holstein: sorry bro!
<holstein> Derby: i would just move things from my users .hidden config files
<helpmeout> so extract the iso torrent?
<holstein> Derby: i will literally just move *everything* to another location, and reboot, and test.. then, i'll put back what i need.. if i dont want to bother isolating the cause
<holstein> helpmeout: you want the iso, friend.. unetbootin wants the iso.. you need to make an iso.. you download, and point unetbootin to the iso
<holstein> helpmeout: the torrent file is just that.. its just for the torrent downloader..
<Derby> holstein: okey, I'll see how to do ti
<holstein> helpmeout: the torrent file points the torrent downloaded to the iso to download.. you can do a direct iso download.. thats what i suggest
<holstein> helpmeout: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/14.04/release/xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<helpmeout> alright, but I just wanted to make sure I'm doing the right thing, so no need for extraction? right?
<holstein> make the stick with unetbootin.. test it.. if it doesnt boot, test it on a box that you *know* boots USB
<helpmeout> okay
<holstein> helpmeout: i dont know what you have, friend.. if you dont have an iso, you need to extract what you have.. if its an iso, you dont need to extract the iso.. if its a torrent, you wont exract an iso from the torrent file..
<Derby> holstein: sorry to bother, I just want to make sure I'll not do anything wrong, the command I use to move everything to another folder is "mv /path/subfolder/* /path/", isn't it?
<holstein> Derby: why use a command?
<holstein> Derby: why not literally open a file manager, and make a directory by right clicking called "backup of config" and just put everything in there..
<Derby> holstein: it'd be fine, which is the folder containing *everything*, including the .hidden?
<holstein> Derby: the deal is, this is *not* a fix.. what im proposing is, the "issue" is in the user's .hidden .configs somewhere..
<holstein> Derby: this is one quick way to reset things, and get "fresh" default configs, and see.. you reboot, you get default settings.. you see if its working.. if it is, you *know* where the problem is/was
<holstein> Derby: you can then put back whatever configs you need.. when you install something, such as firefox, there will be a .mozilla config file with the settings.. this issue will likely *not* be in .mozzilla, but probably in .config, or one for xfce, the GUI
<Derby> holstein: I'm sorry, I got the idea, though  I don't realise where're these settings... that's the problem, I don't know what to backup
<holstein> Derby: take the *entire* thing
<SonikkuAmerica> Should I use the Unity indicator plugin instead of the system tray yet?
<holstein> Derby: no need to delete anything. you can literally move .config out, and *save* it.. back it up as you please.. *then*, next time you login you'll get a default config
<Derby> holstein: shall I move Fyle System to another folder?
<holstein> Derby: im unaware of "fyls system" folder.. but *nothing* im saying requires root access
<holstein> Derby: im literally talking about in your user's home *only*.. the .config directory is probably containing the issue..
<holstein> Derby: dont delete it. just move it, or rename it.. call it .BAKconfig if you like
<holstein> Derby: dont move or delete or do anything as root in my suggestion
<Derby> holstein: now I got it now, you mean the 'home' folder, not the file system (i mistiped it there)
<holstein> Derby: correct.. if you are doing something and it says "sudo password" or "you dont have permission", then you are doing it wrong
<holstein> Derby: also, not the *entire* /home..
<holstein> literally just ~/.config is where i would start.. and you can do it in the normal file manager, since you have permission to
<holstein> i would move, rename, or save it to another location, and try restarting or relogging.. and test..
<Derby> holstein: okey, got it! when you've said *everything* and .hidden, I thought it'd be also regarding file system, which access has been denied by the system anyway
<holstein> Derby: if you see things are normal as another user, then, the issue is not in the system, or at least that is most likely.. so, no need to address the system for a fix
<holstein> Derby: but, i see you have ran sudo commands that effect the network before, so, we will see..
<tyrog> Hi, will this PPA have Xfce 4.12 backported packages for Trusty once it is released? https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xfce-4.12
<holstein> tyrog: hmm.. i dont think so, and i think thats by definition.. the backports would go right to the distro repos, without the need for the ppa. so the ppa wont have the backports.. but, the same packages may be in both places.. is that what you are asking?
<tyrog> holstein: Yes, that is more or less what I wanted to know. Because that PPA already has packages that are more recent than the ones supplied in 14.04 LTS
<tyrog> I think they are the same as the ones that shipped with Xubuntu 14.10 actually
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tyrog> yes I know, but I use ppa-purge whenever something goes wrong
<holstein> tyrog: likely.. and im not sure if and what it planned to be backported.. but, thats how that would happen. otherwise, 14.04 is "frozen"
<holstein> tyrog: sure.. thats how i do it.. i was just linking the facts to be clear
<tyrog> ok ok :) . By the way do you use the LTS or "normal" release?
<holstein> depends... i just use which ever fits the need best
<tyrog> what does that mean?
<tyrog> xD
<holstein> tyrog: if i need longer term support, i use LTS.. if i want/need newer packages, i use the newer one
<tyrog> holstein: Do you upgrade to each new release each 6 months? Is it safe, doesn't break? I read bad stories about upgrades
<tyrog> I suppose you wouldn't use the stable release for more than the supported 9 months
<holstein> tyrog: i test upgrades.. fact: have a backup before doint *either*.. your hard drive *is* going to fail, so just plan for that failure, and everything will be fine regardless
<holstein> tyrog: it depends
<holstein> tyrog: if the machine is not online at all, and it fits a need, and its "out of the release cycle", and its basically an appliance, that is *never* online, or causing or getting security issues.. i dont care
<holstein> otherwise, i'll just implement the LTS if i dont want to hassle with upgrades.. like, for someone else's machine.
<holstein> i usually test that the upgrades work, and, on my machines, i conisder fresh install easier..
<xubuntu71i> Hello friends
<xubuntu71i> How can i encrypt my home folder after the install?
<timvisher-xubunt> anyone know the status of the backlight controls bug?
<timvisher-xubunt> found mention of it from February of this year https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=177616
<holstein> timvisher-xubunt: could just be on your specific hardware.. is this something that is effecting your machine? are you using xbuntu?
<timvisher-xubunt> holstein: yes. i'm using xubuntu and xfce
<timvisher-xubunt> if i don't edit /etc/defaults/grub at all, i can appear to control the brightness (the indicator shows up in the upper righthand corner of the screen) but the actual brightness doesn't change
<timvisher-xubunt> if i do edit grub and add acpi_backlight=vendor into the mix, the controls no longer show up
<timvisher-xubunt> and i still get no backlight change
<timvisher-xubunt> using xbacklight works, so that's a nice temporary solution
<timvisher-xubunt> but it'd be great for the keys to work :)
<timvisher-xubunt> holstein: this is the hardware http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00MLKEK2G/
<holstein> timvisher-xubunt: sure.. and it can be challenging and force compromise when you are not promised support for the operating system you are using.. do you have a bug at ubuntu?
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<timvisher-xubunt> i do not. confirming this is a bug and not a simple user error before filing one.
<timvisher-xubunt> i'm pretty new to xubuntu and there's lots of knobs that i might have turned, intentionally or not. :)
<holstein> timvisher-xubunt: i like to use live iso's to remove my config from the equation.. if you cant confirm on a live ISO, then, it may be config related
<timvisher-xubunt> that's an interesting idea. i still have the stick i installed from. could easily boot from that
<holstein> i'll test with those before installing, so i know what to expect.. i'll try the latest and the last LTS.. other distro kernels.. the upcoming releases.. whatever will give me an idea of how to support it, since, thats my reponsibility now that im running something that is not supported by the creators of the hardware
<timvisher-xubunt> so the good news (?) is that booting on the USB stick produces the same behavior
<timvisher-xubunt> so it's apparently not my config
<holstein> i would try and see if you can start the bug, and get someone else with that hardware to reproduce the issue.. *if* there is not already a bug about it
<timvisher-xubunt> i'm going to work my way through this first: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging/Backlight#The_.2BAC8-sys.2BAC8-class.2BAC8-backlight_interface
#xubuntu 2014-11-22
<dylan> Can anyone help me?
<frenchguy> Hi i have a problem to restart Xubuntu after the update to 14.10
<head|tail> Anyone know of a theme with no side borders? It's something I like from oxygen
<holstein> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php?content=123744 might be what you want.. though, i havent tried it
<head|tail> hmm will try... Who's idea was it to set the highlight color to pink, unicorns are silver, fur/horn/blood
<holstein> head|tail: ?
<head|tail> someone set the theme colour override to pink
<holstein> head|tail: unicorns are fictional..
<head|tail> xfce has not changed much in 3 years, I wonder what it's plans are for the future
<head|tail> I'm guessing it's jsut sitting back waiting for wayland to mature
<head|tail> and then there's the matter of gtk vs qt...
<holstein> its not qt
<holstein> there is an upstream xfce community
<head|tail> ah, forgot it's on FN
<aynrand420> does anyone use nba.tv
<aynrand420> it looks so good on windows but so bad on xubuntu
<evo> at least it works.   most of the time when i try to stream a game, it's streamed in Microsoft Silverlight   so i cant watch
<aynrand420> dang
<xubuntu937> hello
<xubuntu937> i have some problems installing xubuntu 14.04.1 LTS using my legacy graphics nvidia GeForce 8600GTS.
<xubuntu937> Anyone there to help me getting this to resolution 1680x1050 ?
<avoider> Anyone around for some simple support?
<avoider> I keep getting a error for the indicator bar on the top right
<avoider> keeps crashing
<avoider> out of no where
<avoider> Running xubuntu 14
<avoider> Clean install
<avoider> its the  Plugin Indicator plugin" unexpectedly left the panel, do you want to restart it?
<avoider> i click excute and it keeps coming back
<avoider> with that same error
<elfy> avoider: I've had the same issue off and on - not had any luck with working out what's going on though
<avoider> erm
<avoider> I should of stuck to xubuntu 12
<avoider> seems like 14 is unstable
<avoider> even know they say it is etc etc
<elfy> avoider: well - you and I are the only people that I know of who see this particular issue
<avoider> Intresting... my mate who is sysadmin etc told me this version of ubuntu is unstable even though it says stable.
<avoider> And i would have nothing but issues
<avoider> Im using other peoples wifis so i dont have the bw or the time to download older copy.
<Meerkat> Can I force the desktop icons in Xubuntu to not move around after I put them where I want them?
<elfy> Meerkat: I believe that there is a fix in the proposed repository bug 1365965
<ubottu> bug 1365965 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu Trusty) "[MRE] Please update xfdesktop4 to 4.11.8 in Trusty" [Undecided,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1365965
<elfy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<elfy> disable it after you've upgraded that package
<onr> is 14.10 worth installing?
<flux242> onr: no
<onr> thanks
<flux242> onr: 14.04 lts is the way to go
<onr> flux242: oh right, 14.04 is LTS
<onr> no need for pink unicorns
<artag> i've got another weird one that's only appeared since I put 14.04 on
<artag> If I plug an arduino in, it shows up as /dev/ttyACM0 as it should
<artag> I can connect to that with screen, cat it, etc etc
<artag> all works fine
<artag> But the arduino app itself (whicj I didn't intentionally upgrade) doesn't seem to see the device
<artag> it won't do a terminal emulator on it, it won't send programs, and the list of possible serial ports is greyed out
<artag> yet I can run avrdude (which is what the arduino IDE uses to program) and that works fine
<artag> I do seem to have a ridiculous number of jre and jdks installed so it may be a java issue
<Meerkat> elfy, oh wow. that's beautiful! I didn't expect that. :) Will check it out.
<suncokret> hello
<suncokret> i have 3 icons in launcher on panel but it show me only 1, how to set to see all icons?
<onr> you need a launcher for each icon
<suncokret> now it show only 1 and beside that icon is little triangle and when i go to it then it show me other 2 icons
<suncokret> so only solution is launcher for each icon?
<onr> yup
<suncokret> thanks
<suncokret> and how i can put icon for network on the panel?
<onr> you can drag and drop items from main menu to panel and it will create a launcher automatically
<onr> network icon must be part indicator plugin iirc
<onr> right click > panel > new item > network monitor
<avoider> Anyone around yet?
<suncokret> thanks, i install xfce on lubuntu and i didn't know to do that on panel
<avoider> Anyone know how to fix the indicator panel issue?
<avoider> or any ideas for that matter.
<suncokret> <onr> right click > panel > new item > network monitor
<suncokret> there is no network monitor
<avoider> ?
<suncokret> i can't fint how to disable moving deleted files to recycle bin in thunar
<avoider> is there no1 here yet for support?
<mileszero> hi all
<mileszero> I have one question, when I install in 14.10 Firefox, I always get 33.0, but current is 31.1.1, how can I change this   ?
<koegs> avoider: what do you need to fix?
<mileszero> sorry, mean 33.1.1
<Alexfrench> hello all
<TokenRingJoe> Are there plans for a 14.10 minimal ISO?
<cfhowlett> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<TokenRingJoe> Most recent version on that page is 14.04.  Tried going to the release folder as well.  No minimal
<cfhowlett> TokenRingJoe, so I see.  IDK.  No official word that .mini has been dropped.
<TokenRingJoe> Thanks.  I will see if I can slim down the Desktop version a bit then.
<Meerkat> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/utopic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<Meerkat> looks like it is there but no one has updated the ubuntu help wiki.
<cfhowlett> Meerkat, whoa you dug DEEP to find that!  good job.  Yeah, someone dropped the ball on the updating wikie
<Meerkat> not sure if you're being sarcastic, because it wasn't very hard to find. I'm in the progress of figuring out how to edit the page.
<cfhowlett> Meerkat, 1. no sarcasm   2. truly appreciative.
<cfhowlett> Meerkat, you'll need to sign in with your launchpad account I believe.  Then edit and save.
<Meerkat> All right, done. Please check to make sure everything is proper. :)
<cfhowlett> Meerkat, link please?
<Meerkat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> !cookie | Meerkat, nicely done!
<ubottu> Meerkat, nicely done!: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<avoider> Anyone here for some quick support
<avoider> ?
<avoider> Here is a picture of the current issue
<avoider>  http://i.imgur.com/TEivVNO.png
<avoider> seems there is a issue with the indicator plugin
<elfy> avoider: I assume you're using 14.04 or 14.10 ?
<avoider> 14.10
<elfy> ty for that
<avoider> yw
<elfy> I did report it - been marked as a dupe of a private one, that's 15.04 though
<avoider> So what do i do?
<flux242> avoider: this is not 14.10 specific problem because I've seen it before. But I can't remember the solution
<elfy> avoider: currently I wait for reboot and add it - not got a solution - hope that flux242 remembers :)
<avoider> so i just have to wait for a update
<avoider> basically?
<flux242> avoider: start it from console, maybe it'l spew some debug output
<avoider> i dont know how to do that.
<avoider> farly new too linux on desktop
<flux242> avoider: it is basically a plugin for xfce4-plugin. Kill the xfce4-plugin process and start it from the terminal.
<flux242> avoider: no, I mean kill xfce4-panel process
<GridCube> avoider, to do what flux242 is telling you, you need to open a terminal, go to the start button and type "terminal" launch the application there, then run xfce4-panel -r to restart it
<Meerkat> cfhowlett, I noticed that mini.iso links to outdated ubuntu versions result in 404s. Do you think it is okay to delete those entries?
<Meerkat> regarding https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cfhowlett> Meerkat, as no one has taken the initiative to correct, no one will complain.  go wild.
<avoider> flux242:
<avoider> after i did that it forced me to reboot and when i logged back in
<avoider> i got a error msg
<avoider> came up with a popup
<flux242> avoider: what did you do? killin a process should not result in rebooting
<avoider> Sorry , Ubuntu 14.04 has experience an internal error
<avoider> but wont let me copy/ paste the details
<avoider> Do you think i should just re install ubuntu?
<flux242> you mean ubuntu instead of xubuntu?
<avoider> no i mean
<avoider> xubuntu
<avoider> like install a  brand new copy
<flux242> well reinstalling always is an option
<avoider> i just noticed it was 14.04 anyway
<avoider> so im just downloading 14.10
<avoider> I didnt have anything much to backup anyways ... but a background..
<avoider> im just really hopeing this dont happen
<flux242> avoider: no, 14.04 is fine!
<avoider> Yeah but  14.10 is latest
<flux242> 14.04 is LTS
<avoider> Sorry what does  LTS mean?
<flux242> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Xubuntu will be supported for 3 years. The current LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<avoider> so 14.10 wont be supported for long ?
<xangua> 9 months
<cfhowlett> avoider, in many ways 14.10 - bleeding/bloody edge.  it's great if you have a high tolerance for breaking and fixing your system.  LTS is less bleeding edge AND has 3 years of support.  non-LTS - 9 months.
<avoider> so its best i download 14.04
<avoider> ?
<avoider> for every day use
<GridCube> if you want, for me its the same
<cfhowlett> avoider, up to you.  I find LTS only is  WAY less painful
<avoider> ok ill do that
<GridCube> but i understand what im doing 43% of the time
<avoider> I just don't want to get thos errors again
<cfhowlett> avoider, I update every 2 years.  for me = great!  for others ... maybe not.
<avoider> I thought it was because it was older verson
<cfhowlett> avoider, actually NEWER versions are more prone to breakage.
<cfhowlett> avoider, if you go with trusty 14.04.1 is the latest.
<flux242> avoider: have you upgraded the system after installation?
<avoider> yeah im downloading now in trasnsmisson
<avoider> Do you think its going to fix thos errors?
<avoider> Its just werid i had them because i didnt mod or edit anything.
<avoider> This was already a fresh install
<flux242> avoider: don't upgrade right after installation! Play with the system to check if everything is ok, then upgrade
<avoider> You mean when it asks you to upgrade after you install ?
<flux242> yeah
<avoider> Then if everything works for a day or two then do the upgrade you saying?
<avoider> Ill be back after i reinstall guys...
<wildforruss> Hi, I just installed 14.04 on my machine, and the dvd drive wont work vlc, keeps giving a demux error. When i run it from terminal, the drive shows up undr xfburn, but it wont detect blank disk or play a dvd, ir will however read a data-cd
<deshipu> !dvd | wildforruss
<ubottu> wildforruss: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wildforruss> Yes that information was observed and followed.
<deshipu> then no other ideas
<Alexfrench> http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<wildforruss> Well playback isnt so much important as burning my homemade videos
<holstein> wildforruss: i would test that the device is functioning properly.. i  had a suse install from years ago that i percieved couldnt play or write or read DVD's.. but, after testing for literally hours/days, i found the hardware (the optical drive) was bad, and would only read cd's..
<wildforruss> Hmm, good point.
<wildforruss> try it in another system*
<wildforruss> close
<wildforruss> exit
<Ad1> hi, does anyone tried new Xubuntu 14.10?
<Ad1> it haven't got any problems with stability or programs compatibility?
<knome> Ad1, what's the real question?
<knome> depends on your hardware, but no, shouldn't be too different from 14.04
<Ad1> hmm... i have TV card, and it doesn't work on live cd
<Ad1> xubu14.10
<knome> does it work on 14.04?
<Ad1> it was working on 14.04, but few days ago it stoped
<knome> sounds like an update to hardware-related packages
<Ad1> i think with some upgrade
<Ad1> yeah, i think so
<knome> do you have any idea which update might have caused it?
<Ad1> is there any option to lock old driver?
<Ad1> no, i don't watch TV everyday
<knome> if you can pinpoint the package and its failing package version, theoretically yes
<knome> though the better option would be to report that to the package maintainer and get this regerssion fixed there
<Ad1> how can I report it? :D
<knome> well... in terminal ubuntu-bug packagename
<knome> but you'd have to know what's causing it breaking first
<Ad1> well, it's difficult to check it
<knome> i understand
<Ad1> i think it could be problem with some drivers package, maybe the modprobe saa7134
<knome> one option is to browse through /var/log/apt/history.log
<Ad1> my TV Card is Medion Creatix CTX948
<knome> sorry, i don't know the hardware or anyting related to it
<Ad1> now i can't check it, cause i'm running livecd, and old system is destroyed by formating hdd :D
<knome> right
<knome> maybe you should install 14.04
<knome> and try to see at which point the card stops working with the updates
<knome> to try to pinpoint the problematic update/package
<knome> keep other updates/installations at minimum
<Ad1> well, I was reinstalling my system few tims
<Ad1> times*
<Ad1> once 14.10, once 14.04, and my TV Card don't work :/
<Ad1> i guess it could be a problem with config files, because when i was reinstalling Xubuntu, I wasn't format my /home partition
<Ad1> but just map it to /home
<Ad1> with all my data and config
<Ad1> now i've copied all my data from my home directory to other disk, and format those partitions: /, /boot, /home
<Ad1> i don't know how it works on livecd with devices like TV Card, but I'm afraid it still could not work
<Ad1> if it will work fine, then I will install Xubu14.10, otherway 14.04
<Ad1> maybe my tv card is damaged? hmm...
<xubuntu26w> In the panel items shud it be one or two indicator plugins (external) ?
<xubuntu18i> A new user is on the go
<fhenning09> anyone kno low resourse dock 4 xfce?
<fhenning09> know
#xubuntu 2014-11-23
<pinglix_> volevo installare l'ultima versione 14.10 di xubuntu ma quando parte il PC dalla chiavetta mi dà il messaggio /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found. ISO appena scaricata.
<pinglix_> I would like to install last version of xubuntu 14.10. Last ISO downloaded. When pc starts from USB gives the error /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found
<xubuntu89w> hi
<xubuntu89w> i downloaded xubuntu ISO, burnt it to a DVD
<xubuntu89w> tried installing it ona  pc rtunning XP, but it gives an error when booting from the dvd
<elfy> did you run the check on the dvd before starting it - hit a key when it starts, then there is a menu with an option to check
<xubuntu89w> see thats the thing, it doesent give that option
<xubuntu89w> wait, i'll mention the exact error
<xubuntu89w> no LABEL keywords found
<xubuntu89w> error reeading cfg file
<elfy> xubuntu89w: I would first check the download -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<elfy> make sure that you are burning it properly ->https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto and then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<xubuntu89w> the md5 is same
<xubuntu89w> ac7829d1b274f4d8b6ac106ec5985c9f
<xubuntu89w> xubuntu-14.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<userubuntu> my screen autimatically turns of while watching youtube i have power managamenet all disabled but this happens any idea? I am using xubuntu 14.04. Thanks
<wgetME> hi, We want to buy two new PC for Office use, printing/scanning/word/excel/web, we want to know what is the potential of Ubuntu 14.04 in our use case also what kinda hardware would be best for a 5 yrs of use from now?
<deshipu> the potential is huge, the hardware is offtopic
<brainwash> xubuntu is free, so you can download, install and test it easily
<Azelphur> wgetME: most hardware works now. Web is great, Printers you'll need to be somewhat careful in selection, word/excel/web can be done through libreoffice, but I would suggest you familiarise yourself with it before you switch to make sure it does everything you want.
<wgetME> Azelphur: I am a techie, I am their boss, I would teach/admin/help them but I am just wondering if i3-4130/8 GB RAM/7200rpm HDD would be good enough for 5 yrs of use ?
<wgetME> or should I consider buying i5 ?
<Azelphur> wgetME: I'd be tempted to go for the i5 honestly, better to be safe than sorry.
<wgetME> Azelphur: ya
<wgetME> I was thinking about it
<GridNet> wgetME, even oldeer hardware should last for more than 5 years, but xubuntu's LTS is just 3
<wgetME> GridNet: i3-4130 enough ?
<Azelphur> GridNet: thing is he's probably gonna want to upgrade it, newer versions of LibreOffice and such. Browsers are heavy now days, open a few tabs and you can easily use >2GB RAM, Flash is a resource whore too. It all adds up quick.
<GridNet> wgetME, it sure is
<Azelphur> that said, the i3s are pretty good, it'd probably be ok, I'm known to be overly cautious on my future proofing :)
<wgetME> Azelphur: but I have 8 GB Ram
<Azelphur> yea
<wgetME> so should I order i3 ?
<wgetME> or i5 ?
<wgetME> I want to order two PC
<GridNet> again, it depends on the kind of usage you will give them, if you want to constantly edit video and work with tons of social media feeds and pictures and so forth, maybe it will get old, but for most office usages, sure, the probability is high you wont be having problems
<Azelphur> I mean I have an i7 950 @ 4.2ghz in my machine, firefox is currently using like 50% CPU with ~20 tabs open, plugin-container is pulling 25% (Watching a video on youtube) and Xorg is using 15% (I'm running X at 10240x1440)
<GridNet> nothing is never 100% assured
<Azelphur> yea, I agree with GridNet on that :)
<deshipu> wgetME: I don't think that basic your purchasing decisions on what some random people on the Internat say is a good strategy
<deshipu> s/basic/basing
<GridNet> also that
<GridNet> you should test yourself and see
<wgetME> i5-4590 Processor (Quad Core, 6MB, 3.30GHz w/HD4600 Graphics)
<wgetME> buying this with 8 gigs of ram
<Azelphur> deshipu: always works great for me, when buying a machine I usually ask a few people, gather opinions/recommendations, then come to my own conclusions.
<Azelphur> wgetME: be sure to check compatibility on your printer/scanner, some of them don't work well (brother ones I hear are bad) and try out Libreoffice if you haven't already.
<wgetME> Azelphur: there are some problems with libreoffice in 2 days of trial
<wgetME> 1) it do not recognise the page margins of .doc / .docx at all
<wgetME> 2) when you paste more than one pictures they would paste one over the other and not like MS word
<Azelphur> wgetME: are those acceptable problems? remember you can't really use MS Word easily on Ubuntu
<wgetME> Azelphur: I know those are not problems but still these are the only two problems people are facing in my office
<Azelphur> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<tyrog> Hi is it safe to install Xubuntu in a btrfs partition or should stick with Ext4 for now? Thanks
<GridCube> for all i know, you shouldnt have any problem
<GridCube> but then i don't have empiral evidence
<sleezio> hello, can someone recommend a dvdripper that works with the latest xubuntu? i've tried both acidrip and handbrake so far, both see the dvd but fail to show tracks
<timvisher-xubunt> org-mode in emacs expects M-RET for a particular function i use often. is there any way to get xfce4-terminal to send that when i press Alt-Enter?
<Pwnna> does anyone here install with luks?
<Pwnna> i'm getting stuck on choose a security key
<Pwnna> it looks like it's getting stuck when i create a crypto partition
<Pwnna> device /dev/sda5 not found in os-prober output
<head|tail> How do I add syntax highlight sets to Mousepad?
<deshipu> head|tail: I think it uses gtkcodeview
<deshipu> head|tail: so put them in ~/local/share/gtksourceview-2.0/styles/
<deshipu> gtksourceview*]
<flux242> there are syntax highlight for mousepad?
<knome> yes
<flux242> would never have thought so
<head|tail> it was added a while ago
<head|tail> but is missing a lot of lang support like vim and kate
<knome> as said, it uses gtksourceview, so anything that supports, mousepad can support
<knome> and anything it doesn't, mousepad will not either..
<deshipu> head|tail: just look for syntax files for gedit
<deshipu> head|tail: it's the same thing
<head|tail> deshipu: ahh, helps knowing a palce to get the files :P
<avoider> anyone having issues with the wifi cutting out off and on with 14.04
<avoider> ?
<knome> avoider, please ask the real question
<avoider> How was that not a real question?
<knome> avoider, i'm pretty sure you are not interested if others are having issues, i'm pretty sure you want to fix your own issues with wifi
<avoider> knome: you need to be a prick, was just curious.
<knome> but if you are interested if others have problems, then no, i'm not having problems
<knome> avoider, i was trying to help you; asking that question and getting the answers isn't going to help with your issue
<avoider> Might be just my Wifi extender adapter then
<avoider> After a period of time i have to disable the wifi and re enable it
<avoider> But only happens on ubuntu
<avoider> windows 8 stays connected
<knome> do you have to use ndiswrapper or are you using a native driver?
<avoider> It auto detected it when i installed
<avoider> so i didnt need to do anything.
<knome> what's the adapter model?
<avoider> realtek
<avoider> 200
<avoider> 2000*
<knome> have you checked the forums, askubuntu or other places if others with the same adapter have had issues?
<avoider> no
<avoider> Realtek 2000 mw   wifisky
<knome> i would browse around a bit to see if it's a common issue
<avoider> ok
<knome> you can also search with that and "ubuntu", because the same drivers and core are used by ubuntu and xubuntu
<avoider> Ok thanks
<knome> no problem, and good luck
<xubuntu12w> Hello, I just booted my netboot, wich runs Xubuntu 14.04 and I believe there is something wrong with the desktop, because all the windows only start at the left superior corner and lost all the window buttons
<likemindead____> Trying to copy a 4.6 GB .mkv file from my laptop to a brand new 16 GB jump drive. It fails at 4.3 GB each time I've tried & says "file too big." Halp?
<bazhang> thats a fat limitation
<likemindead____> Talking to me, bazhang ?
<bazhang> yep
<likemindead____> Should I format the jump drive to something else? My laptop's hdd is ext4.
<bazhang> is this for playing? storage or what
<xubuntu12w> Has anyone experienced something like ths? -> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ks0fla7an0zwspq/Screenshot%20-%2023-11-2014%20-%2021%3A09%3A17.png?dl=0
<xubuntu12w> How can I fix it?
<likemindead____> It's an .mkv video file, Star Wars IV DeSpecialized. :D
<likemindead____> Want to watch in the living room via our Roku.
<bazhang> does the roku accept that fs
<likemindead____> Not sure what formats it will accept. :-\
<likemindead____> Doubt it will take ext4, but who knows? It's supposed to be Linux-based.
<bazhang> why not find out
<likemindead____> Worth a try.
<bazhang> indeed
<bazhang> ntfs has no issue with that file size either
<likemindead____> This is the only info Roku has. http://support.roku.com/entries/423946-What-media-file-types-does-the-Roku-Media-Player-channel-support-
<likemindead____> Worked like a charm. Thanks, bazhang !
<bazhang> welcome
#xubuntu 2015-11-16
<nils17>  hi. how to execute a shell-script via desktop-startet, explicitly via bash (not e.g. zsh)?   e.g.     xfce4-terminal -e 'bash /home/user/myscript.sh' ??
<jbermudes> nils17: I thought that was what shebangs were for
<nils17> ok.. if the shebang is enough to make shure that it is executed by bash.. then ok..
<nils17> then the question is only: how to create a desktop-starter that starts a bashscript via xfce4-terminal but with root-rights? gksudo or sudo in fron of the path-to-script? you understand?
<nils17> 1.    gksudo xfce4-terminal -e '/home/user/myscript.sh"    or
<nils17> 2. xfce4-terminal -e 'sudo /home/user/myscript.sh' ?
<jbermudes> Like, you want an icon on the desktop or in a panel?
<nils17> it for a starter I created under /usr/share/applications/     "Desktop-starter" was just an example
<jbermudes> I'm confused. What do you want? An icon that's clickable that starts your script?
<nils17> wait I tell you :-)
<nils17> please have a look here: http://pastebin.com/vrkAkqu6
<nils17> I created a starter... but the script runs with user's rights. But it should be run with root's rights (sudo/gksudo)
<nils17> you understand?
<nils17> this starter appears in my menu.. (this part works without any problems)
<nils17> its just the rights the script runs with
<jbermudes> since xfce4-terminal is a gui app, then perhaps adding gksudo to the beginning of the Exec command will work?
<nils17> ok.. I now try the easiest way... could you tell me how to create a script that shows me who I am?  e.g.   xfce4-terminal -e 'whoami'  (the terminal should not close)
<jbermudes> You could use the "read" command at the end of the shell script to pause and wait for text to be entered
<nils17> yes.. alternativly I tried the following:  xfce4-terminal -e "whoami && sleep 10"
<nils17> but NO xfce4-terminal opens
<nils17> do I have to use -e "/bin/bash whoami" ??
<jbermudes> You can test this by just opening a terminal and typing xfce4-terminal whatever inside the terminal and seeing what happens ;)
<nils17> I get error message " gtk-warning unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "murrine"
<jbermudes> The simplest way I can think of is to just save the whoami thing to a separate file and just make xfce4-terminal run that script
<jbermudes> or even in the script do whoami > ~/whoami-out.txt or something
<jbermudes> then you dont even have to deal with waiting to read output
<jbermudes> although maybe that's a bad idea if you don't know who's home folder that may end up in
<jbermudes> It'll either be in yours in /home/bob or /root
<flocculant> nils17: this might help you http://askubuntu.com/questions/155791/how-do-i-sudo-a-command-in-a-script-without-being-asked-for-a-password
<sim642> I have autologin turned on but I still get asked for keyring password
<sim642> any way to get rid of that?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Who's the happy dude around here?
<cfhowlett> JohnnyComeL8ly, this is xubuntu support.  check your channel.  stay on topic.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I knew which channel I was in, but had forgotten that this is strictly for support....
<rightarmfast> Hi. I have a RAM of 2 GB and 4 GB of my HDD as swap. I want to ask whether I need to decrease my swappiness value . if yes, then to how much? thanks :)
<RangerK> This topic does not yet exist.  :-(  http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/4.10/bulk-renamer/date-time
<flocculant> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/bulk-renamer/date-time
<RangerK> thanks
<flocculant> RangerK: welcome :)
<WerkPlaceDT> attempting to do a fresh install using 12.04 (old hardware) i get a command line screen that starts with "PID: 6049, comm: modprobe Tainted" and then pretty much everything else is meaningless to me. this happens right at the start of the install.
<WerkPlaceDT> I get to selelct language, click continue, click continue and then this. any one have any ideas herE?
<flocculant> http://askubuntu.com/questions/309782/ubuntu-12-04-fails-modprobe-tainted
<flocculant> possibly helpful
<Gava> Hi, new user fleeing Windows. Having trouble trying to connect to my system. We have a WD USB Drive plugged into a BT Hub 5. I want to connect to it over wi-fi but can't make it work. Any help appreciated.
<WerkPlaceDT> i two have a broadcom wireless adapter
<WerkPlaceDT> too*
<WerkPlaceDT> thanks flocculant
<flocculant> WerkPlaceDT: lucky guess then :)
<WerkPlaceDT> flocculant: my bios allows me to disable the wifi card so i'm see if that works. no time for disessemby right now
<WerkPlaceDT> and that fixed that
<WerkPlaceDT> thanks again
<genii> Broadcom makes such crap
<xubuntu04w> Hey I'm trying to install xubuntu onto my computer, but every time I try I get "unrecognized maxwell chipset"
<xubuntu04w> I'm running a 980 Ti and a pentium g3258
<mrkramps> xubuntu04w, the free nouveau driver used by default is not supporting nvidia maxwell chipsets
<mrkramps> xubuntu04w, but you can start the live system with the bootoption 'nomodeset' and after system installation add the according nvidia driver
<mrkramps> last comment: https://askubuntu.com/questions/636969/no-support-for-maxwell-gpus-in-nouveau
<xubuntu11w> Hi I am having problems with my wireless internet adapter constantly disconnecting/connecting. And it making my computer completely freeze. What can I do to figure out the problem and fix this?
<AIA> hi
<knome> hello
<AIA> i'm new with Xubuntu and wanna to know how to install Emacs &c++ compiler
<knome> AIA, sudo apt-get install emacs build-essential
<knome> AIA, that is, from the command line
<AIA> this command to install emacs only or c++ compiler also
<knome> both
<AIA> there r any other compiler
<AIA> installed
<knome> no, a regular user doesn't need a compiler
<AIA> thinx
<xubuntu11w> is someone able to help me?
<knome> xubuntu11w, what is your wireless adapter?
<xubuntu11w> Bus 001 Device 026: ID 148f:3072 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT3072 Wireless Adapter
<xubuntu11w> im pretty sure this is it   http://www.amazon.com/Etekcity-Wireless-Network-Adapter-Antenna/dp/B006JWMOOI
<xubuntu11w> was that the information you needed knome?
<knome> xubuntu11w, that would help debugging the issue for sure, but i have little experience with ralink adapters
<knome> you can try searching with ubuntu and rt3072 for potential solutions
<xubuntu11w> okay. the wireless adapter is not the problem. It has to be something else.
<knome> actually, the wireless adapters are often problematic
<xubuntu11w> like a driver issue. or bug in linux. It used to never give me problems. now it does.
<knome> if manufacturers do not offer drivers or hardware specifications for everybody (including linux), things are unlikely to work ootb
<xubuntu11w> sometimes Xubuntu, will say a internal problem has occurred. something with the network manager i see in the report. I have sent report each time.
#xubuntu 2015-11-17
<knome> that's a start, now a volunteer that has access to the same hardware as you has to have time to look at the reports sent
<knome> and even then, the solution isn't likely to be trivial - usually quite the opposite with driver issues
<xubuntu11w> the freezing of the computer from this is the biggest problem. ctrl-alt-delete doesnt work, even numlock frozen on.
<xubuntu11w> ctrl-alt-f2* i mean
<knome> i wouldn't be surprised if it was caused by the issues caused by the wireless adapter
<xubuntu11w> yeah, thats what it is. its the network manager causing this. Ive used Linux a lot, like older versions. But this happens now. im on 15.10. it almost seems that it started after kernel 4. came out
<knome> you can try booting a 3.x kernel
<xubuntu11w> i would but the problem is random. it just does it when it wants. and i have newer hardware so that might not be a good idea
<knome> if it doesn't boot, then it doesn't boot, and you can go back to using 4.x
<knome> but as you wish
<xubuntu11w> should i give it a try? Or wait for the issue to be resolved?
<knome> it's possible that the issue is resolved after a year or two - or never
<knome> i would try the older kernel
<xubuntu11w> what happens when I use a older kernel? will i have less performance? or maybe run into issues on the old kernel?
<knome> nothing worse than getting freezes on the new kernel
<xubuntu11w> okay. how do i use old kernel?
<xubuntu11w> if you are busy or something right now. Or if you would like, I could try asking some other time. On the steps to try old kernel.
<xubuntu11w> I will go. Thanks for talking with me about this issue. Goodbye
<hoodedice> hey guys!
<hoodedice> I'm here to report a bug in 15.04 =D
<hoodedice> Description: Suspend fails to suspend computer
<hoodedice> Steps to Reproduce: Press Suspend from whisker menu's power off button. Close laptop lid
<hoodedice> Expected Result: Laptop remains in suspend state
<hoodedice> Observed Result: It turns back on, overheats in my backpack, warms me during these cold days, but also has no battery left when I actually need it
<hoodedice> Reproduction Rate: 10/10
 * xubuntu31w slaps AntiSpamMeta around a bit with a large fishbot
 * xubuntu31w slaps alexandros_c around a bit with a large fishbot
<xubuntu31w> sudo killall
<hoodedice> you think that will work?
<hoodedice> my friend is telling me to sudo -rm rg or something like that
<hoodedice> *rf
<Ragadozo67> Hi All!!:))
<anykeyshop> hello! how to make distributive upgrade from 15.04 to 15.50? I used "dist-upgrade" but after some packages downloaded and upgrade process finished my distr is still 15.04
<anykeyshop> ....15.10 of couse :)
<anykeyshop> solved
<nils17> hi. on a xubuntu-based live cd I get this warning: http://snag.gy/Xp5sd.jpg   Where is this setting stored, so that I could disable this warning? (because everytime the live-iso boots the message comes back)
<reel> I just updated to Wily Werewolf and now my sound controll has stopped working. I am using i3 window manager and have made my own audiomode. Any tips or advice on this matter?
<reel> To specify: I can not lower or raise the volume. I can mute, but not change the percentile value
<reel> Nevermind, I fixed it myself.
<Guest95467> join #openFOAM-IRC
<xubuntu337> join
<xubuntu337> join
<drc> xubuntu337: what are you trying to join?
<xubuntu337> I saw a message to join or help, sorry I am a nem user from Brasil, Bahia andi I am not so good in english. I want to be with you cause I wanto to my Xubuntu fly. I have only 3 months of Linux... sorry
<Pici> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<drc> That is not a problem.  You are in the Xubuntu Suport channel, it is just very quiet today.
<drc> Or, as Pici says, you can join  #ubuntu-br but it is probably just as quite.
<xubuntu337> I must write  /join #ubuntu-br here?
<drc> xubuntu337: Yes, you can do that.
<xubuntu337> ok, guys I will have to to leave now, because my intalation is finishing and firefox is Syncing... thank you. I really love Xubuntu and Ubuntu.
<Guest58339> any help please ? x will not start after update. now using usb live
<evandrojr>  /join #ubuntu-br
<Eightynine> Hi. I have just installed Xubuntu 15.10 and added English and Russian layouts and selected Ctrl-Shift to switch layout and it's not working.
<xubuntu337> Hi everybody, I need to tell you I am ew user and I like a lot of xubuntu 14.04.3 LTS but I am 3 months of  linux learning. I am from Brasil, Bhia. I live in a poor small town by a beautiful black river. 22.000 people live here only. Most of them do not know read or write. A was school teacher by mi time , contract is over. Now I have another stable work but is not a great thing. My english is no to good. I wato learn how to make internet faster an
<xubuntu337> d xubuntu to. My PC is 2.0 of memory only. THAT'S cause of this I choose Xubuntu it work well in my poor machine. That's it if someone could guide me I will be glad. I'm waiting for my master Yoda... Kkkkkkkk. Thank's.
<xubuntu337> I want to learn how make internet faster and xubuntu to.
<xubuntu337> my typing is better than that I do not know why I am writing everything wrong.
<xubuntu337> But the drugs are among us now. Like Crack, cocaine and a horrible thing called pasta loló.
<knome> xubuntu337, this channel is for user support, #xubuntu-devel is for general chatter.
<Unit193> That is, #xubuntu-offtopic.
<flocculant> #xubuntu-offtopic rather
<flocculant> heh
<knome> ....yes, i'm very much off-focus
<knome> :P
<flocculant> :)
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> xubuntu what DM use?
<Azelphur> xfce
<Unit193> Xubuntu uses lightdm, with the lightdm-gtk-greeter.
<Azelphur> oh whoops, dm not de :)
<sacarde> ah,
<sacarde> ok
<sacarde> thanks
<xubuntu337> Dm ?
<xubuntu337> Let me see the info about my PC...
<xubuntu337> my PC 2.0 RAM Intel celeron (R) CPU J1800 @2,41GHz X 2 -  iNTEL bAY tRAIL X 86/mmx/sse2 32 bit 312GB
<xubuntu337> What can I do to this poor PC work Xubuntu better not touching in the Hardware?
<mrkramps> xubuntu337, not much
<xubuntu337> I could search on web...
<xubuntu337> Again, sorry for my english I am from Brasil...
<mrkramps> xubuntu337, what exactly is not working as you expect
<xubuntu337> Everything is working fine. Only when I do reboot I got black screen. If I only shudown everything ok xubuntu comes back fast.
<mrkramps> xubuntu337, which version of xubuntu are you using?
<xubuntu337> And I wanto learn to preserve my desktop the same when  start xubuntu. And want to learn to make this incredible almost alive desktops full of info about  PC . The devian art I already got. The Themes I have a tutorial.
<xubuntu337> 14.04.3 LTS
<xubuntu337> I bet I've done something wrong.
<xubuntu337> I know xubuntu can make a simple machine like mine fly.
<flocculant> xubuntu337: only up to a point. It's likely to be flying as much as it will already
<xubuntu337> Just do not know how... everybody always wants more right? Sorry, if It's not the place to talk about it. I green new in this kind of world.
<mrkramps> xubuntu337, concerning this reboot issue you can try to diable plymouth (boot splash)
<xubuntu337> ok
<xubuntu337> could you please said how do I do that?
<xubuntu337> disable plymouth, how?
<mrkramps> xubuntu337, you've already used a terminal?
<xubuntu337> yes I got 40 hours of terminal, doing dummy things.
<mrkramps> ok
<xubuntu337> sudo apt-get, sudo su, sudo  apt-get clean
<mrkramps> sudo nano /etc/defaul/grub
<xubuntu337> shutdown -h now...
<mrkramps> replace: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<xubuntu337> opening
<mrkramps> with: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="noplymouth"
<flocculant> /etc/default/grub
<flocculant> mrkramps: sorry for butting in there :)
<mrkramps> *sigh*
<mrkramps> be my guest … i guess i need another keyboard
<flocculant> I'm not really here - in and out a bit
<xubuntu337> I'm in GNU nano 2.2.6 the screen have not a single word
<mrkramps> xubuntu337, exit and do NOT save
<mrkramps> i told you the wrong path
<mrkramps> xubuntu337, the correct command is `sudo nano /etc/default/grub`
<xubuntu337> alright
<xubuntu337> ok
<mrkramps> there you replace "quiet splash" with "noplymouth"
<mrkramps> double check if there is no typo, save and exit nano
<xubuntu337> Now I am seeing words thank you.
<xubuntu337> I find it a minute please?
<xubuntu337> I can not erase "quiet splash" I did sudo su, then su them your command but I can1t erase these words. KKkkkk. sorry
<mrkramps> i did not tell you to use `sudo su`
<xubuntu337> But don't give up on me maybe another time. I don want to botter anyone.
<xubuntu337> ok I-ll try again.
<mrkramps> take your time
<xubuntu337> I can't believe I did it. I am nervous...
<xubuntu337> emotional... sorry
<xubuntu337> now save it?
<mrkramps> xubuntu337, yes
<xubuntu337> them what maste Yoda?
<mrkramps> exit nano
<xubuntu337> master Yoda. Kkkkk
<mrkramps> if not done already
<xubuntu337> do not save anything?
<mrkramps> xubuntu337, save file and exit nano
<xubuntu337> ^0 ?
<mrkramps> ctrl+o
<xubuntu337> ok save and closed.
<mrkramps> and now update your bootloader configuration: sudo update-grub
<xubuntu337> not use sudo su right?
<mrkramps> right!
<flocculant> forget all about sudo su
<xubuntu337> see that:   Generating grub configuration file ...
<xubuntu337> Atenção: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<xubuntu337> Encontrado imagem linux: /boot/vmlinuz-3.19.0-25-generic
<xubuntu337> Encontrado imagem initrd: /boot/initrd.img-3.19.0-25-generic
<xubuntu337> Found memtest86+ image: /memtest86+.elf
<xubuntu337> Found memtest86+ image: /memtest86+.bin
<mrkramps> looks good
<xubuntu337> It's alright?
<xubuntu337> yeah!
<mrkramps> you can now try to reboot
<xubuntu337> mrkramps thant you
<xubuntu337> maste Yoda for me.
<xubuntu337> anything more to do?
<mrkramps> xubuntu337, not for now … reboot and check back to tell us about the result
<xubuntu337> Can you teach me to do a amazig desktop?
<xubuntu337> amazing desktop... sorry
<mrkramps> nope, i can just teach people to keep a working desktop
<xubuntu337> ok. So there's more stuff to do master?
<mrkramps> yes, try to reboot to see if this change helps
<xubuntu337> I will reboot. Thank you very much master Yoda.
<xubuntu337> by
<xubuntu337> The reboot work's fine and fast. No windows do that in my humble PC.
<xubuntu337> by  and thak's again.
<xubuntu337> thank's
<mrkramps> you're welcome!
<xubuntu337> I will contribute xubuntu. Anything more to do master?
<xubuntu337> so I will continue downloadind on the central.
<knome> xubuntu337, enjoy.
<xubuntu337> free
<xubuntu337> by
#xubuntu 2015-11-18
<xubuntu33w> desktop will not change time, is this normal?
<xubuntu33w> time is 4 hrs ahead even in the correct zone
<krytarik> xubuntu33w: Tried relogging in yet?
<xubuntu721> How do I change my wallpaper
<kernelcruncher> I installed dolphin in my xubuntu install, but on opening it's missing icons and function
<kernelcruncher> is it possible synaptic didn't pull in all requires?
<kernelcruncher> I know, you are wondering... why do I need dolphin
<kernelcruncher> Well for some reason it's the only UI that will ssh to my server
<kernelcruncher> that's using sftp or fish
<kernelcruncher> I can ssh in a terminal but not in thunar
<maijin> Hello guys, i've just updated 15.04->15.10. Only way i can use my laptop (T440s) right now is using rescue. When I boot on normal mode it get stuck on : successfuly decrypted disk (after typing password).
<Daleus> Afternoon :)
<Daleus> Nouveau on 15.10 for me is broken out of the box (only supports 2 monitors) but works 100% out of the box on 15.04. Currently I am installing a fresh 15.04 and I am planning on pinning the nouveau packages and then doing the release upgrade
<Daleus> Surely this is an awful solution to a stupid problem - anyone have any better ideas?
<Daleus> okay, so holding libdrm-nouveau2 and xserver-xorg-video-nouveau from 15.04 while upgrading to 15.10 was a bad idea. It didn't help & then caused graphical glitches. Am I stuck on 15.04 forever?
<saud> hello guys
<Daleus> hello
<saud> i have a proplem with apt
<Daleus> saud, I'm glad we could solve that for you..
<JohnnyComeL8ly> saud, you need to state your specific issue with APT.
<Daleus> JohnnyComeL8ly, he's gone :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, duh....
<xubuntu14w> Hello. I'm completely new to Linux.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xubuntu14w is also new to IRC, in all likeliness.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> krytarik, isn't gmusicbrowser good enough for audio, and Parole good enough for Video?  I'm wondering why https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/xubuntu-x-development says that xubuntu-team hasn't decided on a default media player
<krytarik> JohnnyComeL8ly: We're thinking about dropping gmusicbrowser - looks like it will be.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> krytarik, any idea about what the new choice is?
<flocculant> there won't be a new choice before 16.10
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, thanks, flocculant.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> But, is there a group that is going to be selected from?
<flocculant> there's a spec linked on that blueprint
<flocculant> but this is offtopic for this channel :)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> K
<flocculant> JohnnyComeL8ly: actually it's on a wily spec
<max12345> entify WOWdesuNON
<max12345> woooops
#xubuntu 2015-11-19
<jack-the-ripper> So im thinking of switching from lubuntu to xubuntu, but i only have 2gbs of ram, is that sufficent enough?
<knome> xubuntu can definitely run with 2GB ram
<Unit193> Basically yes, though depending on what applications you use.
<Unit193> (I have it on something with only 1G, not exactly the most friendly with FF but functional.)
<knome> same with lubuntu though...
<jack-the-ripper> Alright, and is the 64bit version a smart choice or should i use the 32bit?
<knome> depends on your CPU architecture
<Unit193> Right, though with something like Unity, the desktop is going to take up such that running additional stuff might well be fun.
<jack-the-ripper> I can run 64bit
<jack-the-ripper> I'm just wondering if running 64 will use more ram or not
<knome> you should pick 64bit if you can run it
<jack-the-ripper> Alright, thanks
<steve_> hi, im trying to get my network manager plugin onto my panel
<dougbb> I've been having some serious problems with my system "locking up" after it's been idle for a while .... the screen goes dark, backlight is on, but it won't "come back"
<dougbb> I tried replacing light-locker with xscreensaver, no change
<dougbb> in order to boot today at all I had to go back to the previous kernel
<dougbb> any ideas?
<Casper-> Hey guys, does anyone know how to turn off the 'corner-tiling' in XFCE 4.12?
<Casper-> And just have the old regular 50% tiling?
<xubuntu43w> where is the bug tracker?
<flocculant> which one?
<xubuntu43w> ok, found link here: http://xubuntu.org/dev/
<xubuntu43w> but links to the wrong place
<xubuntu43w> to report issues with current installer
<flocculant> http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/351/builds
<flocculant> right at the top it has a section 'Find a bug'
<xubuntu43w> is this also for xubuntu?
<flocculant> yes - xubuntu is at the bottom
<xubuntu43w> I'm installing Xubuntu and run into bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-ext3/+bug/1361951
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1361951 in partman-ext3 (Ubuntu) "mke2fs asks for input when formatting over a partition table" [Medium,Fix released]
<xubuntu43w> This is not mentioned in release notes
<xubuntu43w> and btw, installer doesn't link to release notes but to some nonexistent wiki page
<flocculant> that wouldn't be on ours - if ubuntu thought it important enough they'd put it on their one - which they didn't
<flocculant> not sure I understand what link you're talking about there
<xubuntu43w> the link in the first dialog of the installer
<xubuntu43w> it means that some of us cannot install on existent ext4 partition, the installer just hangs, no error provided...
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: here it links to a list of releases
<xubuntu43w> you mean this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<flocculant> no
<flocculant> or rather - those are our notes yes :)
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-ext3/+bug/1361951/comments/39
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1361951 in partman-ext3 (Ubuntu) "mke2fs asks for input when formatting over a partition table" [Medium,Fix released]
<flocculant> seems to be a work round
<xubuntu43w> shouldn't be linking to http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-15-10-release/ ?
<xubuntu43w> yeah, there is a workaround
<xubuntu43w> if you sort of figure out what's going on
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: the installer would only ever link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/ReleaseNotes
<xubuntu43w> sorry, this one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WilyWerewolf/FinalRelease/Xubuntu
<xubuntu43w> the "Final" is missing in the installer link
<flocculant> updated the release notes
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: the main installer will only ever point at the main Ubuntu release notes not ours
<xubuntu43w> ok
<flocculant> you can ubuntu-bug ubiquity and report the notes link wrong, I'll confirm it
<xubuntu43w> flocculant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1517769
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1517769 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu installer links to wrong release notes page" [Undecided,New]
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: thanks :)
<xubuntu43w> to you :)
<xubuntu43w> I've also run into this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1078445
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1078445 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu install fail due partition auto mount defeats Gparted " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<xubuntu43w> not exactly, but I had to disable automount in thunar
<xubuntu43w> for me it would be more sensible to have it disabled by default in livecd
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: I was wrong - the fix for the note bug should be easy enough
<xubuntu43w> it seems to...
<flocculant> I remember seeing that automount issue a while back - not seen it recently
<xubuntu43w> it's not automounting when you just boot
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: I know what's up there with the notes bug
<xubuntu43w> but if you modify partitions, new partitions automount, and everything else in that volume
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: yea I understand - not something that we can fix though - note it on the bug
<xubuntu43w> I've disabled the settings for "mount removable *" in Volume Management configuration, in Thunar, and that solved it
<xubuntu43w> those can be off by default in live, right?
<flocculant> probably
<flocculant> I've got to bow out now - you caught me before getting ready for work :)
<xubuntu43w> flocculant: have a nice day, thanks
<flocculant> xubuntu43w: for what it's worth the release note bug is now Fix Released
<xubuntu253> hi wonder if anyone can answer a question re existing install and a new pc. I have xubuntu installed and configured the way i want it on a machine with an athlon dual core processor. I have been given a pentium dual core machine - could i swap the hard disk from the old machine to the new machine and keep all my settings or would i have to do a fresh install and reconfigure everything from there?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu253, sanest/surest option would be to fresh install
<xubuntu253> i figured that would be the cleanest and best solution - was just hoping to avoid reinstalling and reconfiguring all the software that i had added. I dont suppsoe that there is any tool like the xp files and settings transfer wizard available?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu253, well you can certainly dpkg -l all your currently installed packages.  then sudo dpkg -k <packagelist> on the new machine
<cfhowlett> dpkg -i
<knome> cfhowlett, fwiw, using the same HDD should work; only problem might be some drivers on boot, but it's definitely fixable
<knome> cfhowlett, and you could also copy most of the configuration from /home over anyway
<knome> (that's what i do)
<cfhowlett> knome makes sense.
<flocculant> I've done similar - prior to moving the drive I've made sure I had no prop driver(s) enabled
<xubuntu908> hi
<xubuntu908> i never use xubuntu and ı want try today
<xubuntu908> but wtf ı dont understand anything
<cfhowlett> xubuntu908, 1.  drop the profanity.
<cfhowlett> 2. did you install xubuntu.
<JesusSavesMe> Hi\
<JesusSavesMe> I have problem in xubuntu, i cant regulate laptop backlight
<JesusSavesMe> Using Xubuntu 14.04 LTS. HP compaq 6715s laptop! Kernel 3.19.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, sir, I'll help where I can, but I'm gonna have to say that I don't know much about laptops/backlights.
<JesusSavesMe> ok
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Here's a link which might shed light upon the subject: http://askubuntu.com/questions/517409/xubuntu-backlit-keyboard-not-working-on-14-04
<JesusSavesMe> hmm
<JesusSavesMe> ok
<JesusSavesMe> i still cant change screen brightness.
<mrkramps> JesusSavesMe, desktop pc? laptop? which graphics card?
<JesusSavesMe> laptop
<JesusSavesMe> ATI
<JesusSavesMe> This works: sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness <<< 5
<mrkramps> ATI?
<JesusSavesMe> But Fn + brithness keys doesnt work
<JesusSavesMe> mrkramps, yes
<mrkramps> JesusSavesMe, os it is a pretty old card?
<mrkramps> *so
<JesusSavesMe> yes
<JesusSavesMe> ati x1250
<mrkramps> ah, ok … just wanted this to be sure
<mrkramps> JesusSavesMe, indicates you'Are using the free radeon driver
<JesusSavesMe> yes
<JesusSavesMe> cant even use proprietary
<mrkramps> what is the exact laptop type
<JesusSavesMe> HP COMPAQ 6715S
<JesusSavesMe> fn + brightness doesnt respond
<mrkramps> JesusSavesMe, does the brightness üanel plugin work?
<JesusSavesMe> what
<mrkramps> *panel plugin
<JesusSavesMe> I dont have it i think?
<JesusSavesMe> fresh Xubuntu install
<JesusSavesMe> 3.19 kernel
<JesusSavesMe> ok i installed power manager plugins
<JohnnyComeL8ly> JesusSavesMe, did you install Xubuntu 15.10?
<JesusSavesMe> Xubuntu 14.04
<JesusSavesMe> As i said
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I just thought you maybe got another version....
<JesusSavesMe> I installed Power manager brightness plugin and it works
<JesusSavesMe> But Fn + Brightness shortcut doesnt work
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, then go to your shortcuts panel.
<JesusSavesMe> I cant install new version my laptop crashes with ( kernel > kernel 3.19) crash
<JohnnyComeL8ly> And make shortcuts for that.
<JesusSavesMe> I need Fn + brightness keys
<JesusSavesMe> Ah ok
<JesusSavesMe> yes
<JesusSavesMe> cant find it
<mrkramps> JesusSavesMe, you can try some bootoptions
<JesusSavesMe> which ones?
<mrkramps> my first suggestion would be to gib 'acpi_osi="Linux"' a try
<mrkramps> --gib ++give
<JohnnyComeL8ly> mrkramps, is that to fix his "any version greater than kernel 3.19 crashes"?
<mrkramps> JohnnyComeL8ly, no
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm just trying to follow along, sorry.
<mrkramps> JohnnyComeL8ly, if you want to get more information on your kernel issues read through syslog and search for the errors
<JohnnyComeL8ly> mrkramps, Ok, I'll try to remember that for when I need it.  JesusSavesMe is the needy one right now though.
<JesusSavesMe> where is syslog/
<mrkramps> JesusSavesMe, /var/log/syslog reps. sylog.1 and so on
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yes, I was gonna say that... had to check first.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> :-}
<JesusSavesMe> mrkramps, but i crash before boot
<JesusSavesMe> during boot
<JesusSavesMe> ok i restart
<JohnnyComeL8ly> mrkramps, I wish I were able to help him locally.
<mrkramps> JohnnyComeL8ly, locally you in general do not help people, but just fix their problems right away
<JesusSavesMe> maybe i should install older kernel
<JesusSavesMe> backlight works
<JohnnyComeL8ly> mrkramps, you are right... good thing to keep in mind.
<JesusSavesMe> but how to make shortcut keys work/
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Use the keyboard shortcuts app.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> JesusSavesMe, use  xfce4-keyboard-settings  Paste that into a terminal.
<JesusSavesMe> maybe i need debug keyboard hotkeys
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Then go to the Application Shortcuts tab and add one.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> One that does what you want, that is.
<mrkramps> JesusSavesMe, you may check if the Fn key combination is recognized by 'xev'
<JesusSavesMe> ok i checked it
<JesusSavesMe>  got black box
<JesusSavesMe> Fn keys work
<JesusSavesMe> only Fn + brightness  doesnt work
<JesusSavesMe> bbrrr
<JesusSavesMe> But i can change brightness with power manager plugin
<JohnnyComeL8ly> JesusSavesMe, do what mrkramps suggested.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> mrkramps and JesusSavesMe, what of this https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LaptopTestingTeam/Old/HPCompaq6715s
<mrkramps> ok, you can of course try this boot option as well
<JohnnyComeL8ly> mrkramps, I don't have a /boot/grub/menu.lst  I'm not sure that he does either.  Is that going to go into another file?
<mrkramps> information is pretty outdated, but the bug mentioned does not seem to be fixed yet
<mrkramps> JohnnyComeL8ly, edit /etc/default/grub and then update the boot loader 'sudo update-grub'
<JesusSavesMe> but is it allowed to edit grub there?
<mrkramps> yes
<mrkramps> it is the common way of adding boot options permanentely
<JesusSavesMe> what about "DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE" ?
<mrkramps> !?
<mrkramps> there's no such line in my /etc/default/grub
<JohnnyComeL8ly> That must be from /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mrkramps> exactly
<mrkramps> and that is the WRONG file
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yeah.
<JesusSavesMe> ah ok
<JesusSavesMe> so what lines should i add?
<mrkramps> replace: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<mrkramps> with: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash noapic"
<JesusSavesMe> you suggest disabling apci?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> I'm glad you knew... I was only guessing (I've pickled myself over stuff like this - had to reinstall: but that was because I didn't follow a HOWTO....)
<mrkramps> acutally i recommend to diable auto detection of APIC
<mrkramps> _not_ ACPI
<mrkramps> and there nothing like APCI ;)
<JesusSavesMe> whatever :P
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Acronyms have meaning.... :-D
<JohnnyComeL8ly> So, do what mrkramps said and then reboot!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> :-)
<mrkramps> and do not forget to update the boot loader afterwards
<JesusSavesMe> ok
<JesusSavesMe> i cant boot into 3.19-33 kernel
<JesusSavesMe> but 3.19-25 works
<JesusSavesMe> ok i restart
<JesusSavesMe> Hi
<JesusSavesMe> didnt help
<mrkramps> JesusSavesMe, did not help with kernel or with fn keys?
<JesusSavesMe> fn
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, did you do 'sudo update-grub' after editing /etc/default/grub to change that line that mrkramps mentioned?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> JesusSavesMe, so you can use 3.19-33 now?
<JesusSavesMe> no
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Ok, did you use 'xev' to see if Fn is recognized?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> JesusSavesMe /\/\/\
<JohnnyComeL8ly> brb
<xbnt> hello everyone, i just installed xubuntu. I am newer to linux, not totally new :). Well i used ubuntu software center to install docky and the installation stopped at 90%. I tried everything but couldnt fix it. The terminal says "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to fix it manualy, but it gets into a loop. I tried a restart it didnt work. Can some1 help me plz
<evandrojr> Try compiling docky
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xbnt, 'dpkg-query -s docky'
<xbnt> plz understand that i am new to linux. So i should run "dpkg-query -s docky" in terminal?
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Yes, sir.
<xbnt> ok, will try :D
<xbnt> it says that docky is not installed, as i said it got stuck at 90%
<JohnnyComeL8ly> well then, 'sudo apt-get -f'
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xbnt: ^^^
<JohnnyComeL8ly> xbnt, sorry 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<xbnt> it says again that dpkg was manualy canceled and tat i should use sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xbnt> i used sudo dpkg --configure -a and now i get :   Installing 1 assembly from libdbus2.0-cil into Mono    || Warning: Degraded allocation.  Consider increasing nursery-size if the warning persists.
<xbnt> O.O somehow it is fixed lol XD
<xbnt> well thx for help xD
<xubuntu90i> Hey. I tried to uninstall thunderbird today. I didn't need it. Turns out a lot of stuff was uninstalled. Like gnome-terminal and xfce. Reinstalling from scratch now. But is this really what is suppose to happen when you uninstall thunderbird?
<Unit193> How exactly did you try to uninstall?  I've removed it as I don't use nor need it.
<xubuntu90i> I used the Ubuntu Software Center, and just clicked "Remove". I did get a warning that a lot of packages (that seemed important) would be removed also. But I didn't believe that it could do any harm so I clicked yes
<xubuntu90i> But it did some harm... :)
<xubuntu90i> It was a pretty fresh Xubuntu 15.10 install. Just a couple of days old. Soon done with the reinstallation now, so I'm soon back in buisness.  But just found it peculiar, so I thought I'd mention it here.
<flocculant> usc told me it was going to remove lang pack only with it
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Unit193, maybe you should state the "proper" method of package removal.
<xubuntu90i> Hmmm. strange. I'll test my new installation now to see if I get the same warning
<xubuntu90i> what is the "proper" way?
<flocculant> JohnnyComeL8ly: any of them should work
<Unit193> JohnnyComeL8ly: There's not one canonical way.
<JesusSavesMe> Hi
<JesusSavesMe> GOD BLESS YOU!
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Hello, JesusSavesMe, God bless you too. (I'm sincere here.)
<knome> JesusSavesMe, do you have a support question?
<xubuntu10> Turns out it was the "Mail Reader" that gave me the problems
<JesusSavesMe> knome, no
<xubuntu10> Not thunderbird
<Unit193> xubuntu10: That's exo, so yep!
<knome> JesusSavesMe, we have #xubuntu-offtopic for general chatter if you are looking for that.
<xubuntu10> Unit193: What's exo?
<xubuntu10> (sorry for switching nickname btw. couldn't remember what I had before I logged out a minute ago)
<knome> xubuntu10, that's ok, seasoned support people will catch that.
<mrkramps> xubuntu10, actually the "Mail Reader" is just a generic starter for your preferred mail reader
<mrkramps> by default it is thunderbird ;)
<mrkramps> xubuntu10, for exo read about it here http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/exo/start
<xubuntu10> mrkramps: Thanks!
<xubuntu10> It's pretty cool that there is a support channel for Xubuntu! I just randomly stumbled across this
<mrkramps> yeah, you'll find quite some support channels for projekt "you name it" on IRC
<JesusSavesMe> Why i cant install older kernel?
<JesusSavesMe> It says dependency not satisfiable
<xubuntu09i> help
<Pici> okay?
<egggs> hello all
<knome> hello
#xubuntu 2015-11-20
<xubuntu80w> hey I cant connect to wifi?
<xubuntu80w> help please
<toktok> Good day! I'm running xubuntu 14.04 with a Nvidia GT218, and two screens (Samsung Syncmaster T220 & Samsung Syncmaster T2270HD). The xorg drivers give me wierd crashed - so I switched to the propreritary drivers. In these I can't set the resolution of the VGA connected screen to 1680x1050. When I try to add the mode via xrandr I get "X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)". I installed xfonts-100dpi a
<toktok> Has anyone an idea, what I could try next?
<toktok> (Connecting the P2270 via DVI worked resolution-wise, but I had a strong blue tint in the image - so that would also be a way to go if someone knows a fix...)
<JesusSavesMe> Hi
<JesusSavesMe> I installed Eclipse 4.5 manually and put exacutable symlink in /usr/local/bin
<JesusSavesMe> How can I make Whisker menu to show it menu?
<JesusSavesMe> Or how should I disable it?
<flocculant> https://wiki.smdavis.us/doku.php?id=menulibre_usage
<JesusSavesMe> SHouldnt menu automatically detect anything that's in /usr/local/bin?
<flocculant> why would it do that - someone could put a doobywotsit in /usr/local/bin
<JesusSavesMe> why not?
<JesusSavesMe> so it generates menu only form /usr/bin?
<flocculant> I've given the info to how to add something for you - not interested in discussions on your wishlist
<JesusSavesMe> Anyone else?
<JesusSavesMe> So i have to create eclipse.desktop file?
<JesusSavesMe> Ok i created eclipse.desktop file and it solved it
<JesusSavesMe> I thought Whisker menu generates desktop files itself
<function9x> good stuff
<JesusSavesMe> hi
<JesusSavesMe> Im using eclipse and i found out when i want to run build CTRL + F11 doesnt work
<JesusSavesMe> Any ideas?
<JesusSavesMe> Is anobody ALIVE here?
<function9x> yep just lurkin
<toktok_> No one got an idea on my graphic issue? A wink in the right direction would mostly be enough....
<maijin> Hello guys, I got a bug on mousepad, where should I address this issue?
<function9x> who was first?
<genius3000> toktok_: I had some trouble previously as well, with an nvidia card. Had better luck with the xorg drivers though. But, I've been running a different set of drivers for a while/releases now: https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers
<function9x> maijin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mousepad
<toktok_> genius3000: Thanks. I'll have a look into the link and see if I can get the problem solved from that side.
<genius3000> :)  Yeah, that's about all I can recommend. I can't recall what else I had gone through to make things work at times. But that ppa has worked well through a few upgrades, runs one nvidia card to four monitors. Best of luck.
<toktok_> Will give it a shot. Looks very promising - thanks a lot....
<genius3000> Your welcome.
<JesusSavesMe> Why am i ignored?
<function9x> what?
<knome> JesusSavesMe, if you have a support question, please ask it; asking if anybody is here is not useful for you or us, so many people do not answer that question
<JesusSavesMe> i asked already
<JesusSavesMe> That's why i asked if anybody is here
<knome> well, sometimes answers aren't available...
<knome> eg. maybe nobody knows
<JesusSavesMe> knome, let's be honest people are not interested in this channel, not interested in helping or AFK.
<knome> JesusSavesMe, i disagree.
<knome> people are interested to help, but they don't always know the answers.
<knome> and sure, not always around.
<JesusSavesMe> If you disagree make statistics
<knome> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<JesusSavesMe> How many actually are active, how many words do each type daily, what they exactly typed
<knome> ok, enough of this
<JesusSavesMe> knome, you are only trying to moralize me not helping my actual problem here. Im responding to your response to my question, but you are missing my previous question which led to next question. You are disagreeing that people are inactive here, you are spending a lot of time to arguing me about what im doing wrong or right, but you spent zero time actually helping solve my problem. So are you really interested in helping me or are you like most of
<JesusSavesMe> the time i've experienced having fun arguing with me and moralizing? I have better morals to read(Bible) than this.
<function9x> JesusSavesMe: use the Menu Editor
<function9x> bbl need to change the batteries in my mouse :(
<thc202> JesusSavesMe, Ctrl+F11 is used to switch to Workspace 11, that's why it's not working (can be changed in Settings > Window Manager > Keyboard)
<JesusSavesMe> thc202, thanks
<JesusSavesMe> thc202, im clicking clear, but it doesn't clear
<JesusSavesMe> glitch or something
<thc202> clear works here, try setting other shortcut first?
<JesusSavesMe> thc202, after restarting app it works
<thc202> cool :)
<JesusSavesMe> Thanks. God bless you
<thc202> np
<function9x> back
<excellence> just installed xubuntu :)
<xubuntu44w> Hi guys. Maybe you can help me. I am new to Xubuntu and I am trying to create a 7z encrypted archive. It seems unsupported..
<xubuntu44w> Password field in Thunar is greyed out..
<SlidingHorn> Is there a list somewhere of all packages that are not a part of the core?  Long story short, I wanted to just essentially install ubuntu-server, but had installation issues.  I decided I'd be better off installing xubuntu & essentially purging out xfce, xfwm, etc. (the whole GUI and the starter applications like Firefox, games, et al)
<SlidingHorn> (15.10, by the way...sorry to multi-line)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> SlidingHorn, you'd better try to install Ubuntu Server if that is what you want.
<SlidingHorn> JohnnyComeL8ly, I attempted, but ran into a bunch of problems in the install (network wouldn't set up, then had a busybox-initramfs error.  Installing one of the desktop versions seemed like the lazy/easy way out, lol
<SlidingHorn> I'll be building a full GUI from there (x, xdm, openbox)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh, I see.
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Does this look like something you'd want? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SlidingHorn> I found a couple answers on askubuntu, but they were for 14.04 ---  The minimal isn't UEFI compatible from what I'd read
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Oh...
<JohnnyComeL8ly> SlidingHorn, how about this one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2188353
<SlidingHorn> I think this is going to be my best bet at this point: http://askubuntu.com/questions/59640/how-can-i-completely-remove-xfce4-when-apt-get-remove-purge-doesnt-work
<SlidingHorn> (the install's already done, so we'll see how it goes.  Worst case, I start over, lol)
<JohnnyComeL8ly> SlidingHorn, ok, do it! Lemme know how you fare!
<xubuntu05w> help
<xubuntu05w> Hello. I have a problem with a epson stylus office BX320FW wireless. I can't find the drivers. Can you help me? Thank you
<SlidingHorn> if that person comes back, let them know that Epson should have a working driver for that device on their site.  There was one at least as of August of last year (ref: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240164)
<SlidingHorn> I think I've gotten it...booting up to see if the damn DM still shows up, lol
<SlidingHorn> hmmm...splash screen shows, then goes straight to a blinking cursor under "fsck from util-linux 2.26.2 (followed by the number of files/blocks)" --  annnnd then nothing, lol
<SlidingHorn> Pretty sure I did it.  Only concern was that until I installed xdm, there wasn't even a terminal login prompt...had to go to tty and get going from there.  Here's everything I ended up pulling out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/13370792/
<xubuntu64i> hello all!
<xubuntu64i> I have packard bell dot se3 netbook
<xubuntu64i> Any body can help me with xubuntu installation?
<xubuntu64i> I hear that WD hdds have a problem with ubuntu/xubuntu, how I must config it?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu64i:  how did you here wd hdd's have an issue ?
<xubuntu64i> Shold have, need something to do with hdparm as I understand. I load via usd with xubuntu 15.10
<SlidingHorn> Question:  I installed Xubuntu and promptly tore out the GUI.  I replaced it with x, xdm & openbox.  Now, I've installed synaptic, and for some reason, when I go to open it from the command line, nothing happens...no errors or anything.  If I use gksu, it prompts me for the password, and that's it.  if I use sudo, it wont authorize.  Also tried running software-center (didn't remove it with everything else) and it doesn't load e
<SlidingHorn> ither
<leander_gabriel> hi
<xubuntu06i> Hello
#xubuntu 2015-11-21
<xubuntu90w> Are there any bugs reported about the network manager? I have this problem when I try to change the Wi-Fi network that I'm using the whole computer freezes and the only option I have is a hardware reset
<mrkramps> xubuntu90w, sounds familiar too me, but i cannot tell you much more as i do not use it
<mrkramps> it does not seem to be a general issue but concerned with certain wifi devices
<xubuntu90w> I have found that the bug is already reported
<xubuntu90w> Labeled as critic
<xubuntu90w> Thanks for your reply mrkramps
<mrkramps> yes, there are multiple reports i've just found which are all critical or high
<mrkramps> xubuntu90w, you can switch to wicd if NM is currently to buggy
<knome> please note that since wicd is not installed by default in xubuntu, it's likely that many people can't assist you with using it
<Unit193> Not sure I'd switch to wicd if trying to avoid bugs, it's not the most maintained.  It might be worth a shot to see if it works better, but nevertheless.  There's also connman, which at least is more activly maintained (just not in Ubuntu.)
<mrkramps> true :\
<knome> yeah, and if it's a problem with the wifi drivers, i don't think changing the manager helps
<Unit193> mrkramps: Someone did fix it so it'll actually launch in Xenial though!
<mrkramps> goot to hear
<xubuntu90w>  I didn't know wicd is not receiving maintenance, thanks for the info
<mrkramps> it is maintained
<mrkramps> but not as actively as NM or connman
<xubuntu90w> Ahh, it's OK
<mrkramps> and on the other hand … it works
<knome> networkmanager works as well
<mrkramps> currently it does not for some users ;)
<knome> i'm sure so doesn't wicd
<mrkramps> yeah, probably
<xubuntu51i> installation of xbunutu xenial crashes
<function9x> system specs?
<xubuntu51i> it crashes on the configuring time zone...
<xubuntu51i> i7 6500ua laptop...
<function9x> oh
<xubuntu51i> here's the message "Installer crashed"
<xubuntu51i> We're sorry; the installer crashed. After you close this window, we'll allow you to file a bug report using the integrated bug reporting tool. This will gather information about your system and your installation process. The details will be sent to our bug tracker and a developer will attend to the problem as soon as possible.
<xubuntu51i> asus model F555U
<xubuntu51i> Intel core i7-6500U
<function9x> xubuntu51i: xenial is testing
<function9x> xubuntu51i: is wily any better?
<xubuntu51i> i already tried it and get the same...
<xubuntu51i> i'm using ssd ocz vector 180...
<xubuntu51i> is there any issues on the drive?
<xubuntu51i> or probably the skylake...
<function9x> xubuntu51i: best to file in a bug report, follow the procedure of the devs request to find out the cause
<xubuntu51i> that's good idea... thank you...
<xubuntu51i> got to go
<nikolam> what is the alternative to catfish search.
<nikolam> what do you use, except of find
<frostie> is there a way to download all the wallpapers that has been in previous versions of xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> frostie, yes.  search packages ubuntu for xubuntu background
<cfhowlett> backgrounds
<frostie> found nothing?
<cfhowlett> might be names wallpapers
<frostie> when searching xubuntu wallpapers it only find the default wallpapers that comes with xubuntu but not the previous wallpapers
<nikolam> also searching help.ubuntu.com does not work when one disables google.com javascripts. He treats xubuntu users as robots...
<cfhowlett> frostie, you can change the distro search parameter
<cfhowlett> frostie, better just search for "wallpapers" and get ALL the papers!
<cfhowlett> bottom of the paget frostie http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=wallpapers&searchon=names
<frostie> thanks,  but why is the 13.04 and 13.10 series missing?
<nikolam> What seardh tool both for indexing and GUi do you use? I have an user complaining that search function in Xubuntu show only apps and not documents
<nikolam> I recommended already present catfish but it could not find program icon by  that name when seraching for apps (14.04)
<nikolam> it now runs catfish but wonder what indexer/gui you use?
<nikolam> tracker/beagle/recoll?
<frostie> i mean like this: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/download-all-ubuntu-community.html  <<< that is for Unity and not xubuntu
<frostie> i thought the same thing would work with the xubuntu wallpapers
<fod> Hello.
<Guest34805> I'm on an old crappy laptop. For some reason running Xubuntu off the live cd worked great, but now that I've installed it to the hard disk, my display is locked at a tiny resolution. Can't seem to find a way to change it.
<bekks> Guest34805: You need to install the correct graphics driver for your graphics card.
<Guest34805> How do I go about doing that? And any guess as to why the live version detected it but the installation doesn't?
<bekks> Guest34805: Which graohics card do you have?
<Guest34805> Not a clue. Something old, crappy, and onboard.
<bekks> So you need to find it out: sudo lshw -c video
<Guest34805> How should I send you the output?
<bekks> !pastebin | Guest34805
<ubottu> Guest34805: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest34805> http://paste.ubuntu.com/13393245/
<bekks> Guest34805: BAsically you are stuck with one of the most horrible graphics adapters ever.
<Guest34805> Well, it matches the rest of the laptop.
<Guest34805> Not planning on running Fallout 4 on here or something, just want it to browser the web and such.
<Guest34805> It was displaying the proper resolution when I ran the OS live, like I said... But not it's not.
<Guest34805> now*
<Guest34805> So that tells me there is a proper driver/configuration, somewhere.
<Guest34805> Also I dunno if this is of any help but engadget lists the gpu model as "SiS Mirage 2 Shared Video Memory"
<sim642> Why is there no refresh button in the wifi networks list?
<jlovesnyc> Need help going from windows 10 to ubuntu
<cfhowlett> jlovesnyc, details?
<jlovesnyc> I have iso on usb, how ever I cannot get cpu to boot from usb
<egggs> how did u make usb  ?
<cfhowlett> !usb | jlovesnyc
<ubottu> jlovesnyc: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jlovesnyc> copied iso file from dvd to usb drive
<cfhowlett> jlovesnyc, wrong method.  read the link. do it right and try again
<RobertJDohnert> Whats he trying to do
<jlovesnyc> I have the file on dvd drive, but I'm not seeing a booting option for that drive on boot options
<cfhowlett> jlovesnyc, did you copy the .iso to the dvd?
<RobertJDohnert> You have to write it to a USB drive you cant just copy.  If you are on Windows use Unetbootin, if you already use Ubuntu or one of its derivative, ie Black Lab Linux, Linux Mint etc use the usb creator
<jlovesnyc> i burned it onto the disc
<RobertJDohnert> Thats where you screwed up
<RobertJDohnert> You have to download the ISO and use Unetbootin or Startup Disk Creator with the ISO
<egggs> on reboot or start  you gotta go into boot options and tell pc to boot from dvd  or ub
<egggs> usb*
<RobertJDohnert> eggs he burned the ISO to a DVD, just copying it to usb will not make the USB drive bootable
<egggs> if its burned to a dvd it should boot from dvd ,   yeah usb wont work until its installed right
<egggs> but must tell bios either way to boot from other device
<jlovesnyc> bios not giving me dvd or cd option
<egggs> in other words skip the usb if u got the dvd burned
<jlovesnyc> I'm over the usb, but how do I tell windows 10 to boot from dvd
<egggs> its most likely there  , too many  bios  sometimes its esc , f2  f8
<RobertJDohnert> How olds the computer
<egggs> look up your pc motherboard  and see if u can find bios options
<jlovesnyc> compuer is from 2013
<RobertJDohnert> What brand?
<jlovesnyc> dell inspiron
<RobertJDohnert> It should be F12 to boot from Removable media
<RobertJDohnert> Last Dell I had thats what it was
<jlovesnyc> f2 gives me boot options
<jlovesnyc> there are ~5 options and neither says dvd/cd
<RobertJDohnert> What do they say
<RobertJDohnert> What are the 5 options
<jlovesnyc> i get, uefi, usb, nic,
<jlovesnyc> forgot the others
<RobertJDohnert> You got UEFI enabled?
<jlovesnyc> def not dvd or cd
<jlovesnyc> yes
<cfhowlett> !uefi | jlovesnyc
<ubottu> jlovesnyc: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<egggs> man  i love that bot lol
<RobertJDohnert> I always disable Secureboot
<jlovesnyc> more links...ahh
<egggs> hey i got one for you guys,    on xubuntu 14.04  i cant get the default web browser to stick to  chromioum or slimjet
<jlovesnyc> thanks for the time linux community
<egggs> setting it in the  gui part never stays , always defaults back to firegox
<egggs> firefox
<mrkramps> egggs:$ update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<egggs> ty
<adam__> can someone help me with something?
<mrkramps> Guest27047, if you ask a question maybe someone will know the answer
<Guest27047> how can I get rid of the title bar in opera?
<nikolam> bah, xfce4-power-man survives killall -u username
<nikolam> previously on same machine, I could not shitch user in X sesion  after I switched it once.
<nikolam> 14.04 64bit, updated
<nikolam> and yes, old sshd also survived killall
<adam444> How can I get rid of the title bar in opera?
<nikolam> How you propose ond if I also install other desktop environments in Xubuntu, to let user decide what/he she likes the most and to be able to get back to previous state where there is only xfce in xubuntu and all set up?
<nikolam> Using Btrfs snapshot? (apt-btrfs-snapshot?)
<egggs> what about live cd and see if u like it instead of back ups
<nikolam> hmm, user is remotely on xubuntu and I think it couldn't make an cd/dvd that easy by himself. Selecting other DE on login is preferrable
<nikolam> I woudl like to keep xubuntu way of logging things abd to get back to state when only xfce is there
<nikolam> What free dynamic DNS service you use, anyway, to be able to always acces to remote host by ssh?
<egggs> aww thats beyond me,  everytime i try a different de on my system something conflicts but im not real strong at linux yet
<nikolam> I am thinking that only way one can make that is to always connect via some VPN to third server and to expose interface for ssh login through that interface
<nikolam> yeah, I fear of conflicts and that different DEs bring also their services etc
<nikolam> That's why I am thinking keeping BTRFS snapshot of current state is maybe best solution
<adam444> how can I get rid of the title bar in opera?
<nikolam> e.g. installing apt-btrfs-snapshot for it ot make it automatiaclly, just before starting to mess around
<nikolam> opera is not part of xubuntu. I haven't ride an opera in a while, because trere are open firefox, seamonkey and chromium
<nikolam> adam444, try also seamonkey it's old-school but keeps up with newer core parts, while configurable (with less adailable addons then firefox that is)
<nikolam> opera is as I know re badged chromium..
<spicypixel> is xubuntu-core getting a 15.10 iso?
<krytarik> spicypixel: They are already there: https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/
<spicypixel> oh cool
<quechon> hello
<JohnnyComeL8ly> quechon, hello: do you have a question? :-)
<quechon> http://pastebin.com/D6ZLyZQh
<quechon> how to fix this
<quechon> im trying to build a scantool software
<JohnnyComeL8ly> This doesn't look like an Xubuntu issue....
<quechon> decided to come here cuz i was running xubuntu thats why
<quechon> do you know where to go to ask for help
<JohnnyComeL8ly> quechon, Idk... is it somebody's project, or your own?
<quechon> somebody
<quechon> but not maintain anymore
<JohnnyComeL8ly> Point me to it.
<quechon> https://github.com/jantman/scantool.net
<linuxr> Hi all...I just experienced a full system freeze....is there any way to find out why post-mortem?
<egggs> sorry i dont know  but its gotta be in some logs somewhere
<egggs> might try in  ubuntu channel
<xubuntu78w> hello
#xubuntu 2015-11-22
<thoma> Hi. In Xubuntu 15.10 these settings for lightdm (1.16.5-0ubuntu1) are not respected:
<thoma> [SeatDefaults]
<thoma> allow-guest=false
<thoma> greeter-hide-users=true
<thoma> greeter-show-manual-login=true
<thoma> Somthing have changed I guess. I don't have lightdm.conf or lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf - any hint where this options now should reside? /etc/lightdm/users.conf?
<JesusSavesMe> H
<JesusSavesMe> Hi
<JesusSavesMe> i got kernel panic
<JesusSavesMe> Where can i find kernel panic log?
<xubuntu654> help
<m3n3chm0> JesusSavesMe /var/log/syslog
<JesusSavesMe> So waht can i do with kernel panic?
<ET__> Hi! I've got a weird keyboard glitch. Seems like it started after upgrading from xubuntu 15.04 (I think. maybe 14.10?) to 15.10. Anyways, every once in a while, my keyboard starts acting like I'm holding down the 5 key. e.g., I'll be watching YouTube, and I'll be stuck at 50% of the video, because my computer is spamming 5. Is system-wide. e.g. I can be in a text editor, and watch the 5's spammed into the tetx.
<ET__> Anyone know what I can do to diagnose this? :S
<function9x> ET__: how did you upgrade? Anything in the logs?
<function9x> ET__: hostOS? or GuestOS?
<ET__> I upgraded with a USB startup disk I made from the ISO.
<ET__> What logs?
<ET__> slash, where do I look?
<function9x> ET__: chech the guestOS logs, it's in the folder, also check the xubuntu logs for any errors or discrepancies, especially the time the keyboard plays up
<ET__> Misspoke - by "upgraded", I mean, I first upgraded with the software updater thing that asks if you want to upgrade. Then once the 5-glitch started happening, I reinstalled my computer from scratch with the USB stick. And now I get the glitch again. :S
<function9x> ET__: /var/log/
<function9x> brb kettle
<ET__> Checked 'syslog' and 'kern.log'. They have messages about my mouse being detected on USB, but the time is about an hour before I saw the weirdness. There's about a dozen logfiles in here, plus (I assume) files from when the logs rotate? Anything else I should check?
<function9x> ET__: fire up a terminal. tail -f /var/log/syslog
<function9x> keep an eye on that when your keyboard plays up
<ET__> k
<ET__> Now to play the waiting game... :P Thanks!
<function9x> np
<function9x> bbl
<Guest57798> hello
<Guest57798> i has problem?
<Guest57798> i ran unetbootin to install a new copy of xubuntu onto my hdd
<Guest57798> twice
<Guest57798> it not working
<function9x> when you used unetbootin, did it give you an error
<Guest57798> no errors
<Guest57798> either time
<function9x> ok
<SlidingHorn> Hi, Guest57798, can you give some more details?  What happens when you try to boot?  (also, please try to keep responses to as few lines as possible) :)
<Guest57798> its the strangest thing, my bios just immediately boots to this same installation without error, after i ran unet w an .iso to / , then reboot, then nope.jpg
<Guest57798> it just comes back to this installation of xubuntu
<Guest57798> and i cant even boot from USB devices
<knome> wait, what? you are "installing" xubuntu with unetbootin, without USB or CD?
<Guest57798> USB refuses to boot
<knome> are you going what i asked?
<knome> or something else?
<eight_> Did you check your bios G57798
<Guest57798> yes, and yes. i am "installing" xubuntu with unet
<knome> Guest57798, you can't do that.
<knome> Guest57798, or you can, but you will not end up with an installation
<Guest57798> how come? what am i doing wrong?
<Guest57798> should i #dd if ?
<knome> you can create installation media with unetbootin, not installed systems
<knome> you can't install xubuntu directly with unetbootin, you need some media
<Guest57798> so what am i essentially doing when i run unet
<knome> creating installation media
<eight_> So, if I replaced xfwm with Compiz, and the new version of Xubuntu made the window decorator use the cairo theme rather than gtk, how would I set that back?
<knome> are you talking about window decorations or something else now?
<eight_> Yeah, the decorator
<knome> i don't think xfwm themes work with compiz
<eight_> You had to set it in dconf
<eight_> But the key is depreciated in the new Gnome system?
<knome> i don't know, but i don't think xfwm themes have ever worked with compiz
<knome> i'd ask some compiz channel, they can likely answer your question
<eight_> I tried, but they seem a bit dead
#xubuntu 2016-11-21
<knome> i guess you have access to another computer?
<xubuntu02w> desktop
<knome> if you put the USB drive in that computer, how does the contents of it look like?
<knome> (the directory listing)
<knome> do you have a single file, or multiple?
<xubuntu02w> 4 files, fourth is a folder labeled LOCALE
<knome> that doesn't sound right...
<xubuntu02w> file names: xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<xubuntu02w> autorun (icon file type?)
<knome> yeah, that's not right. you shouldn't have the ISO file on the USB drive
<xubuntu02w> autorun (setup info)
<xubuntu02w> and the locale folder
<knome> what you need to do is copy the ISO file to your HDD, then run rufus again and tell it to use the ISO to create the bootable USB drive
<knome> the steps listed at https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows are fine with xubuntu as well
<xubuntu02w> should i wipe this stick and start over?
<knome> rufus will do that for you - just make sure you copy the ISO over from it before you run it
<xubuntu02w> k, give me a sec
<xubuntu02w> thx btw
<knome> you're welcome
<xubuntu02w> so i dragged and dropped, and copy pasted the file to my hard drive and still cannot find the file
<knome> ok...
<knome> i'm not sure how i can help with that :)
<xubuntu02w> so it's not moving the file at all. i even created a new folder to dump it into and there's nothing there after moving / copying
<xubuntu02w> going to try and format from my pc instead
<xubuntu02w> rebooting pc
<xubuntu34w> ok knome, i'm back
<knome> yes?
<xubuntu34w> every attempt to copy the iso file to my hard drive results in nothing
<xubuntu34w> even when I know specifically where it goes
<knome> so... you are on your desktop machine copying the file, right?
<xubuntu34w> yes
<knome> again, i'm not sure i can help you with that - in the worst case, download the file again to the HDD into a directory you can find it
<xubuntu34w> ok
<xubuntu34w> is the issue that it's a torrent file? do i need to extract it or something?
<xubuntu34w> found it, but when i selected it said to choose a bootable image
<knome> no, it's nothing to do with torrents and no, you don't need to (and you shouldn't extract it)
<knome> found the .iso or the .torrent?
<xubuntu34w> file name is xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso file type is listed as bittorrent URI
<knome> what's the file size?
<xubuntu34w> 48 KB
<knome> ok.. that's the torrent file.
<knome> do you know how to use torrents?
<xubuntu34w> not really.
<knome> ok, then you should download the ISO directly
<knome> xubuntu34w, download this: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso (note: file size 1.2GB)
<xubuntu34w> here's where i got the file: http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<knome> yes, i'm very aware that the download page points you to torrents... it also says use them if you know how to use them
<knome> anyway, use the link i posted above to download the actual ISO file
<xubuntu34w> k, downloading now
<xubuntu34w> gonna be a sec
<knome> yes, i guessed
<xubuntu34w> formatting now
<xubuntu34w> brb
<xubuntu33w> @knome, back and formatted
<knome> by formatted, do you mean you followed the instructions on using rufus to put the ISO on the USB drive?
<xubuntu33w> yeah, looks like it's working, on the splash screen
<knome> ok, good to hear
<xubuntu16i> hi!
<xubuntu16i> with the 16.04 installer started from a live iso - how to create an installation with encrypted swap space?
<xubuntu16i> it is able to generate a LUKS device with ONE ext4 partition inside, but I see no way to create swap space inside that partition
<xubuntu16i> with the 16.04 installer started from a live iso - how to create an installation with encrypted swap space?
<xubuntu16i> it is able to generate a LUKS device with ONE ext4 partition inside, but I see no way to create swap space inside that partition
<flocculant> xubuntu16i: channel is quiet it seems - try asking in #ubuntu, more eyes there than here
<lealu> anybody home?
<lealu> <drops pin>     <waiting for echo>
<krytarik> !ask | lealu
<ubottu> lealu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lealu> just installed xubuntu in vmware workstation under win10, did updates but software from menu will not run, can any help?
#xubuntu 2016-11-22
<peeps[lappy]> is there a way to run a custom command when xfce terminal opens?  before switching to xfce,i would seta custom command in gnome-terminal to "byobu -dR",  so i can only ever have a single terminal window open
<peeps[lappy]> i don't see any option for that in xfce terminal though
<peeps[lappy]> hrm, ok ijust realized there is a menu entry for "byobu terminal" already
<xubuntu73w> hey, what file system should I format a USB to prep it for an ISO image using unetbootin?
<xubuntu73w> to install 16.10
<krytarik> xubuntu73w: FAT32.
<xubuntu73w> another question: how much of xubuntu's default software is proprietary, if I choose to not install the "3rd party add-ons" during the install process, is the OS completely free?
<xubuntu73w> Thanks
<xangua> No
<xubuntu73w> So which components are proprietary?
<xangua> If you want a full free Libre OS, check the GNU site recommendations
<xubuntu73w> Okay, I'll check that out. I do really like the ease of use with xubuntu though. My concern is that if I transition to a fully free OS, then I will run into a lot of compatibility issues
<xubuntu73w> Especially with my hardware
<krytarik> xubuntu73w: "All of the application software installed by default is free software. In addition, we install some hardware drivers that are available only in binary format, but such packages are clearly marked in the restricted component." - https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/licensing
<xubuntu73w> Thanks
<xubuntu73w> I don't think I transition to a full free OS until I get a machine with more compatible hardware
<peeps[lappy]> also many multimedia codecs
<xubuntu73w> Yeah that's true
<xubuntu73w> MP3 LAME is free though right?
<xubuntu73w> I'd imagine most issues would be with video codecs
<xubuntu99w> why am I getting an invalid partition table error when booting from USB
<xubuntu99w> is it because I'm booting in legacy mode?
<xubuntu99w> I used unetbootin to configure the USB with an ISO image
<xubuntu99w> It's formatted in FAT32
<krytarik> xubuntu99w: Try using some other tool for this then, there are a few listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<krytarik> !md5sum | xubuntu99w: Also
<ubottu> xubuntu99w: Also: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<xubuntu36d> Hey guys. Where in xubuntu screensaver for block profile by time?
<xubuntu36d> кто живой?
<chillfan> hey, where might I find the public signing key for xubuntu releases?
<Unit193> chillfan: If you're already on an Ubuntu distro (or Debian with ubuntu-archive-keyring), then in /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ubuntu-keyring-2012-cdimage.gpg  which should be  '8439 38DF 228D 22F7 B374  2BC0 D94A A3F0 EFE2 1092'
<chillfan> ah so I can check with ubuntus
<chillfan> good to know
<chillfan> will take a look thanks :)
<Unit193> Sure.
<chillfan> Just checked them, worked OK thanks :)
<krytarik> xubuntu36d: "Settings Manager → Power Manager → Security" or "Light Locker Settings", depending on what version of Xubuntu you are on.
<chillfan> I'm not yet, just grabbed 16.10 though
<chillfan> burnt, verified etc
<xubuntu36d> <krytarik> Xubuntu 16.04
<xubuntu36d> <krytarik> Automatically lock the session: When the screensaver is activated ?or deactivated
<xubuntu96w> What's a good size for the root partition on a 500 gig drive?
<chillfan> a root partition? about 5GB
<xubuntu96w> That's it?
<chillfan> it depends on your scheme
<chillfan> if you want everything on /root ..
<chillfan> then it should be much larger
<xubuntu96w> All installed software would be going on /
<xubuntu96w> Right?
<chillfan> I'd go for 50-100GB, the rest would go to home and swap
<xubuntu96w> Based on a 500 gig drive?
<chillfan> yeah should be plenty for your programs
<xubuntu96w> Ok, yeah I don't download that much, just libre office suite a few browsers, some small audio apps, and a music manager
<chillfan> I have a split partition scheme, I'm using about 70GB for user data
<chillfan> erm for system/program data*
<xubuntu58w> Lost connection thanks chillfan
<chillfan> np
<chillfan> my partition scheme uses 70GB, home I have as 100GB
<xubuntu58w> I don't see the full disk encryption option during the install
<xubuntu58w> All I can see is the option to encrypt my home folder
<xubuntu58w> I read that the full disk encryption option can only be selected during the install process
<xubuntu58w> So I don't want to miss it
<chillfan> hm not sure about that one, maybe these guys can help, I'm newbish to xubuntu too
<chillfan> you want to use FDE?
<chillfan> it's a good choice imo
<xubuntu58w> Yeah I think it's called LUKS or something in the install utility
<chillfan> yeah LUKS it will be
<xubuntu58w> But I don't see it
<chillfan> in the partition menu?
<xubuntu58w> I might have missed it
<xubuntu58w> But haven't installed yet so I can cancel and open the install utility again
<xubuntu58w> If i remembet correctly the option was on the first page titled "preparing to install xubuntu"
<xubuntu58w> But I'm back in that screen now and don't see it
<xubuntu58w> Does anyone here know if FDE was removed as an install option in 16.10?
<xubuntu58w> Ah I see it now
<xubuntu58w> Wow that was dumb
<chillfan> nice
<chillfan> haha yeah
<chillfan> if it's an option, you might consider to enable the home encryption anyway
<chillfan> since you only need to logout of your user account to protect your data
<chillfan> but good to know fde is there too
<xubuntu58w> yeah I might do that too
<xubuntu58w> Do you know what LVM is
<chillfan> containers, you encrypt the partition and you format the logical (decrypted) volume
<xubuntu58w> (Logical volume management) says it allows taking snapshots and makes resizing partitions
<xubuntu58w> Easier. But can't I do that with gparted?
<chillfan> well partitions within the container will be split up unlike regular partitions
<chillfan> which will take the whole disk probably in this case
<chillfan> split partition structure is better, so if it wants that I'd say let it so long as /home is big enough
<xubuntu58w> Ok thanks
<chillfan> and er, check that /   is at least 5GB, in emergencies the root partition needs to be bigger
<chillfan> I found that out the hard way
<xubuntu58w> Yeah it is haha
<chillfan> all good then
<chillfan> brb
<xubuntu58w> Gotta go too, have a good one and thanks again for the help
<RD-SAO_Fan> Hey does any one know if you can add the volume up/down sound to xubuntu. It's missing in xubuntu besides it being in ubuntu and lubuntu
<FireStriker> Hi I'm trying to install xubuntu and it complain about not being able to find a backlight controller than started to flash at me like mad. How do i fix this
<glitchd> FireStriker, what version and what computer?
<FireStriker> 16.04
<glitchd> what model computer and is it a laptop?
<glitchd> i assume it is because desktops dont use backlights, but i want to make sure
<glitchd> before i investigate
<FireStriker> Ok let me get the pastebin I made
<glitchd> mmk
<glitchd> also, how where you trying to install? ie-live cd, usb, ..
<FireStriker> Paste.ubuntu.com/23510185/
<FireStriker> Live cd
<glitchd> have you ever installed linux before?
<glitchd> can you give me the exact error message?
<FireStriker> Yep Xubuntu on old Toshiba not useing uefi
<glitchd> ok
<glitchd> error message?
<FireStriker> Oh btw the laptop is uefi and I'm dual booting with win 8. And uefi can not be turned off
<glitchd> if you dont want to use pastebin, you can dm me and paste it in there
<FireStriker> Let me reboot the laptop to the live cd
<glitchd> im not an expert on uefi, but ill do my best to help
<glitchd> is it the same machine your talking to me on now?
<FireStriker> It's not a problem with uefi atm and anyway I'm going to fix that later
<glitchd> ok
<FireStriker> No I'm on my phone
<glitchd> ok cool
<FireStriker> It ends up being easer
<FireStriker> I need to be quick or it will piss off
<glitchd> right on, whatever works for you
<glitchd> what will the pc when try to boot a cd?
<FireStriker> Bring up grub
<glitchd> mmk
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.comLaserAllan_:
<FireStriker> Dam I lost it lol
<FireStriker> That's a broken link
<glitchd> wompwomp
<FireStriker> http://i.imgur.com/lHLY0Ac.jpg
<RD-SAO_Fan> Hey glitchd  do you know how to add the audio up/down sound to xubuntu. The kinda suns that's part of x and ubuntu
<glitchd> i dont understand what youre asking..
<RD-SAO_Fan> The pop that happens when you turn the volume up/down on ubuntu
<glitchd> FireStriker, is it xubuntu your getting the error from?
<FireStriker> The loading of the livecd yes
<glitchd> ok
<glitchd> RD-SAO_Fan, i have no idea
<RD-SAO_Fan> That's alright
<flocculant> FireStriker: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/FAQ/PPC#No_desktop_with_Radeon_video_chips_on_LiveCD
<flocculant> assuming you have no desktop at all when booting live
<FireStriker> Yep
<FireStriker> Just the splash screen going nuts at me while it fills the screen with words
<flocculant> so it never reaches the desktop?
<FireStriker> Nope
<flocculant> start the live session - at the human/kbd screen - any key, F6, esc, add that video command to the boot line
<FireStriker> Grub?
<flocculant> I think that's the order anyway - still waking up
<FireStriker> Lol
<flocculant> nope - you shouldn't see grub in live session - if you're seeing grub then you're not talking about live
<FireStriker> Oh
<FireStriker> Ok
<flocculant> 2 ticks
<flocculant> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Changing_the_CD.27s_Default_Boot_Options
<FireStriker> I'm useing uefi btw with not choice of not using it as it would boot into uefi before legicy
<flocculant> Changing the CD Boot Option Configuration Line is what you need to do
<FireStriker> Ok
<glitchd> RD-SAO_Fan, youre talking about the popup volume notification what you change the volume with hotkeys, right?
<RD-SAO_Fan> Yep
<glitchd> RD-SAO_Fan, is notify-osd installed?
<RD-SAO_Fan> Let me check, package manager or something right
<glitchd> you can check from terminal
<glitchd> just try to install the package and it will tell you if its installed or not
<glitchd> sudo apt-get install notify-osd
<glitchd> i think thats the command
<RD-SAO_Fan> Ok
<flocculant> glitchd: no notify-osd here and it works as expected
<glitchd> flocculant, are you on the same install as him?
<RD-SAO_Fan> I'm 16.04
<flocculant> notify-osd is not installed in that
<glitchd> im on 16.04 and it is installed
<RD-SAO_Fan> Just installed
<Wayward_Vagabond> Is there some bug in thunar causing it to write meta-data to mp3s correctly?
<flocculant> glitchd: then you installed it - or it was a dependency - it's not on the manifest ;)
<glitchd> flocculant, so you dont have notify-osd installed but you still get the volume popup?
<flocculant> ack
<glitchd> ack?
<flocculant> acknowledge
<glitchd> oh..lol
<glitchd> are you sure its not installed on your system?
<RD-SAO_Fan> Nope didn't work
<RD-SAO_Fan> Do I need to do a whole reboot?
<flocculant> settings - notifications - is there an option for applications, is xfce4-volume daemon on?
<Wayward_Vagabond> I can veiw it just the same as ones that came with correct meta-data, but my mp3 player completely disregards what thunar wrote, and keeps acting like the old data (or no data) is still on it
<flocculant> I'm positive I have it installed - off to work now though
<flocculant> bah - positive I DON'T have it installed
<FireStriker> Oh have a good day so what do I do?
<glitchd> right on flocculant
<glitchd> FireStriker, im working on it lol
<FireStriker> Ok
<Wayward_Vagabond> Any idea why thunar isn't writing meta data correctly, and what a good program to fix the data on the files is?
<glitchd> FireStriker, if you scroll the mouse wheel while hovering the volume icon is there a popup then?
<FireStriker> ?
<FireStriker> Um I just tried something
<FireStriker> It's uefi
<FireStriker> It doesn't like uefi
<FireStriker> Tried booting in legicy (livecd) no problem
<glitchd> i highly doubt missing notificatoin popups are related to uefi status..
<glitchd> yep thats possible
<RD-SAO_Fan> Are you talking about me glitchd?
<RD-SAO_Fan> I'm having the notification issue
<glitchd> RD-SAO_Fan, lol yea i think so, ive got to many convos going, getting them mixed up
<glitchd> sry!
<glitchd> FireStriker, sry!
<glitchd> RD-SAO_Fan, if you scroll the mouse wheel while hovering the volume icon do you get a popup?
<FireStriker> That's alright
<RD-SAO_Fan> Will try that
<RD-SAO_Fan> Nothing let me find my mouse
<FireStriker> It still has the same backlight error but it gets into the live cd unlike uefi
<RD-SAO_Fan> Nothing with mouse
<glitchd> RD-SAO_Fan, but did the volume change at least?
<RD-SAO_Fan> Nope
<RD-SAO_Fan> Oh the slider or notification
<RD-SAO_Fan> On the slider it moves but no sound
<glitchd> try this, play some music or a video and do the same thing again and see if the actual volume changes with the popup or if it is only changing the popup's level
<glitchd> sry RD-SAO_Fan but i gotta run
<RD-SAO_Fan> Ok
<RainbowDash-SAO_> Hi guys I'm back
<RD-SAO_FAN> I have a computer which I'm doing an advance install of xubuntu on. It's going on to a 128gb hdd
<xubuntu72w> hello everyone, i'm looking for some advise concerning the following issue.
<xubuntu72w> my notebook sony vaio has its screen flickering and does not boot, it already had the same problem with win7 but it resolved itself within a few minute. Now with xubuntu the ubuntu logo just flashes every second and the computer just hang on while booting. Do you guys can help me fix this? Thank you so much in advance.
<xubuntu28w> join
<peeps[lappy]> is it possible to make the resize handle in the corner of the window larger than 1x1 pixel, without changing the appearence (window border size)
<krytarik> peeps[lappy]: No.  Also see: http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<xubuntu18w> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu18w> i am looking for directions on how to create a bootable usb drive
<xubuntu18w> i already downloaded kubunutu
<xubuntu18w> Kubuntu rather
<knome> wondering how you ended up on the xubuntu channel...
<xubuntu18w> does it matter
<knome> not really, just wondering how that happened.
<xubuntu18w> is there a Kubuntu channel for help
<xubuntu18w> i just went to support
<knome> indeed, #kubuntu
<knome> again, if you downloaded kubuntu, how did you end up to xubuntu support
<knome> anyway, what's the system you are creating the bootable USB in?
<xubuntu61i> hello
<knome> hello
<xubuntu61i> i'm newbie on linux and i need help with my sound card
<knome> so what's the question?
<xubuntu61i> i have a M7-K111DX notebook.... but i cant use integrated subwoofer...   of mi notebook
<xubuntu61i> just sound stereo speakers
<xubuntu61i> the speakers are beats audio
<knome> have you tried changing the profile in the volume control?
<xubuntu61i> y dont know what i must choice...  i just try?
<knome> just see what sounds right... or just try
<knome> the options are different per sound card
<xubuntu61i> ok.. thanks i will try.
#xubuntu 2016-11-23
<druffen> What programs do you guys recommend for a first-time Linux user?
<knome> depends what you want to do...
<druffen> I was looking for photo editors, and video/audio players.
<knome> if you don't specifically need collection management, parole (shipped with xubuntu) is a good video/audio player
<knome> GIMP is photoshop-like if you need a full-fledged image editor
<knome> there are definitely more in the repositories - just search the database via the "software" app
<druffen> Okay thank you. I also want to try to make Xubuntu more pleasing to the eye. I have heard of something called "ricing." Do you know how I can do that?
<knome> i don't know the term
<druffen> Or just making the OS prettier.
<knome> well, there are a lot of options you can tweak for appearance in the settings manager
<druffen> Does it include theming? I am installing the OS right now, and I signed on to this channel for questions.
<druffen> I just remembered a video editor would be good to have. Any suggestions?
<knome> yes, it includes theming in various ways.
<knome> there are several; from my short experience, they differ a lot, and you might want to check what suits your use case the best
<knome> again, just search for those in the software app
<druffen> Thank you so much see you later.
<xubuntu58w> my wifi is not working after upgrading xubuntu!!
<xubuntu06w> hello i was wondering why  when i use an external hdd  i cannot see the dleted files of this device in the trash bin , (so the restore fonction does't works)  .....    it is working on  mint xfce
<ngomes> everytime i close gmusicbrowser , it gives an error . xubuntu 16.04 LTS
<xubuntu67w> someone mate there?
<xubuntu67w> anyone thereE?
<xubuntu67w> if you don't answer why are you here?
<xubuntu86i> hello all, what is this all about?
#xubuntu 2016-11-24
<radennis0> hello
<radennis0> looking for help with the broadcom wireless disconnects issue. i think ive tried just about everything i've found through DDG. anyone else got something worth trying?
<gr1dl0ck> radennis0: best contacting the driver developer
<samalex> hi all.  quick question, my laptop is on ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS and I just ran apt-get update then apt-get upgrade.  if I run apt-get dist-upgrade then do-release-upgrade will this move me to ubuntu 16.04.1?  Just curious.
<samalex> or should I install update-manager-core and force it to stick to LTS versions?  I want to stay with 16.04 since it's LTS.
<krytarik> !upgradeofflts | samalex: Just do it the other way around, to "lts"
<ubottu> samalex: Just do it the other way around, to "lts": To upgrade from an LTS release of Ubuntu to the next (non-LTS) release, run sudoedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and change the prompt= line to "prompt=normal". Then, do sudo do-release-upgrade to begin the upgrade.
<samalex> not sure what you mean by other way around, run do-release-upgrade then dost-upgrade?
<samalex> i just didn't want to goto 16.10 or have to mess with burning CD's or making ISO images on  a usb drive if i could upgrade easily enough through apt
<krytarik> samalex: Well, to put it more plain: '/etc/update-manager/release-upgrades' → prompt=lts → do-release-upgrade.
<samalex> ahh makes since
<yans> yo
<jac76> I just let some patches apply to my system and after it was done my mouse had it's x and y axis swaped and x axis inverted.  It is an older logitech mouse.  Anybody else seeing anything like this?
<jac76> I plugged in a regular non-wireless mouse and that one still worked ok, but my wireless Logitech mouse was messed up.
<mxw> a
<xubuntu27w> hi!
<xubuntu27w> can someone tell me please if I can encript a disk with a fresh install of xubuntu
<xubuntu27w> or I have to do that during the installation
<MoBeats> happy leet o'clock
<xubuntu67w> Sup
<knome> -per
<Spass_> Hello, I have a problem with copying files to my pendrive in Thunar, I'm on 16.10.
<Spass_> Error message says it's read-only, but I'm pretty sure I have permissions to that drive.
<Spass_> Tried formatting to ntfs, fat and ext4. Same error.
<Spass> OK, restart fixed that, sorry :)
<xubuntu58o> hello. how can i verify that my xubunut download is ok?
<swenray7> Hello everyone, first I want to say i'm glad to join this community. It's sooo fun to really "work" on the computer. So here's my first problem , since i tried to download a chrome software to watch netflix i screwwed something up, and tried sudo apt-get install -f, and finally the OS tells me he is unable to open the lock file, and unable to locke the administration directory
<Pici> as long as you are sure there are no other package managers running... you can try this fix:
<Pici> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<swenray7> nope, he tells me libniss3:i386 version is different, one line later he tells me the same for libniss3:amd64... How can i be sure tht i haven't other package manager running ,
<swenray7> ?
<swenray7> Though i'm sure erased the to only softwares i downloaded from the download folder
<swenray7> P.S : also tried !aptfix and did give me "event not found"
<Guido1> is there a way to find all programs etc. which I can remove safely (and what they are for)? Not just the ones in the software centre.
#xubuntu 2016-11-25
<xubuntu59w> when I try opening a .deb with the software application to install, it nothing happens
<xubuntu59w> The file will open with the software center, but when I click "download" nothing happens
<xubuntu59w> How can I install a deb package using a different method?
<bazhang> !info gdebi
<ubottu> gdebi (source: gdebi): simple tool to view and install deb files - GNOME GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5.7ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 23 kB, installed size 165 kB
<bazhang> oh left
<yans> yo
<Guest46804> hello, i just installed ubuntu but i can't install ms fonts. I get this message "W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/andale32.exe' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)"
<glitchd> is there a way i can login through ssh, kill the login screen and have it send me to the desktop?
<ngomes> hi
<ngomes> how to make a script run on shutdown ?
<ngomes> i tried a script in rc6.d/ but ain't working
<ngomes> it just shuts down
<xubuntu06w> Hi.  Just clean installed xubuntu 16.04LTS and the software center does not work.  It quits on me.  :(
#xubuntu 2016-11-26
<ikn> Hello everyone. My mouse always disappeared on the screen. How can I solve it?
<flux242> with a mouse trap?
<mifritscher> moin
<mifritscher> I switched from gnome flashback (compizz) to xfce4
<mifritscher> on a nearly fresh ubuntu 16.04
<mifritscher> generally it worked well, but following issues:
<mifritscher> the touchscreen isn't working
<mifritscher> the interesting thing is that xinput disable 10; xinput enable 10 helps
<mifritscher> but only for about 10 seconds
<mifritscher> how can I debug this?
<xubuntu227> hi there
<xubuntu227> I'm sébastien from french new caledonia
<xubuntu227> I'm installing xubuntu 14.04 LTS and the wifi doesn't work
<xubuntu227> the computer is a msi CR61
<Spass> hello Sébastien, why 14.04 and not 16.04?
<xubuntu227> because I had the same issue on my older computer on 16.04 but the wifi works with 14.04 wich is very surprising
<xubuntu227> on this laptop none of the 2 versions make the wifi reliable
<mrkramps> it is not surprising depeinding on wifi chipset
<xubuntu227> you understood very fast I do not understand a lot of things about all that ;o)
<mrkramps> xubuntu227, pls show output of command 'lspci -nnk | grep -i net -A2' in a paste service
<xubuntu227> wich is very surprising is that my wifi doesn't work any longer on my older computer since I tried a live usb of 16.04 on it
<xubuntu227> 01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723AE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter [10ec:8723] 	Subsystem: AzureWave Device [1a3b:2114] 	Kernel driver in use: rtl8723ae 02:00.0 Ethernet controller [0200]: Qualcomm Atheros AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet [1969:1091] (rev 10) 	Subsystem: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. [MSI] Device [1462:10f7] 	Kernel driver in use: alx
<mrkramps> paste service
<mrkramps> and yeah, there's nothing suprising about bad driver support for realtek chipsets
<xubuntu227> sorry I can't understand what you mean. Perhaps because of my english
<xubuntu227> what else should I past
<mrkramps> xubuntu227, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pastebin
<mrkramps> for example: https://paste.ubuntu.com/
<xubuntu227> Thanks. I tried it. I did past into . What should I do then ? Copy ? and paste there ?
<mrkramps> press "paste!" and copy the URL to irc
<xubuntu227> https://paste.ubuntu.com/23538691/
<xubuntu227> that's it ?
<mrkramps> yay, the first basic step \o/
<mrkramps> =D
<xubuntu227> learning still learning... ;o)
<mrkramps> ok, so your wifi is currently working on 14.04?
<xubuntu227> not on this laptop. On the other computer  but only on a live session since I tried 16.04. But I only want to make this laptop reliable for the moment. On 14.04 unless you are sure it would be better to install 16.04.
<xubuntu227> If this is it I must stop and start another installation later on
<mrkramps> well, the simple point of all this is the very unstable support of realtek wifi chipsets and there is absolutely no guarantee how long such a device is working reliable
<mrkramps> it might happen it is not working on 16.04 NOW, but will change with the next kernel update
<mrkramps> or things get even worse :)
<mrkramps> i would still recommend installing 16.04
<xubuntu227> you mean there no way to make it reliable at the moment ?
<mrkramps> actually ,there is no way of making realtek chipsets working reliable since … ever?
<xubuntu227> so I didn't choose the good laptop ...
<mrkramps> no, this is rather a common issue and realtek chipsets are used in many many laptop models
<xubuntu227> ok. Just pray then, isn't it ?
<mrkramps> install linux-firmware-nonfree after installation
<mrkramps> this might help
<xubuntu227> It will be asked or I need to do it by my own ?
<mrkramps> if i recall correctly a manual installation of nonfree formware is required
<xubuntu227> Thanks very much. Perhaps I will need your help later to make my older pc wich was working so well to wifi again !
<mrkramps> xubuntu227, and another option to work around such wifi issues if - from my experience - to buy a usb wifi dongle with ralink chipset
<xubuntu227> ok I will have a look
<xubuntu227> before closing how will I easily find this chat ? I've found it during installation
<mrkramps> phew, hexchat comes preinstalled and this chat should be pre configured there
<mrkramps> but i am not sure to tell the truth
<mrkramps> xubuntu227, or https://xubuntu.org/irc/
<mrkramps> ;)
<xubuntu227> it's ok. thanks for all. I found it on google using webchat xubuntu
<xubuntu227> thanks for all. See U
<mrkramps> you are welcome
<seb_> Hi there. I'm coming back with my wifi issue. I have just installed xubuntu 16 lts. The wifi doesn't work. I have been told sooner to install the nonfree firmware but it doesn't exist for xubuntu 16...
#xubuntu 2016-11-27
<zawarudo> hello people
<xubuntu05w> hi there
<xubuntu05w> early afternoon in south pacific, french new caledonia
<xubuntu05w> can anybody explain me why my wifi connection doesn't work anylonger since I have decided to make a on shot try of a xubuntu 16 live usb ?
<xubuntu05w> I'm a xubuntu 14 lts user and it worked very good until I had this stupid idea to test 16 lts.
<xubuntu05w> Note that I made a test using a xubuntu 14 LTS live usb and my wifi work !!!! How can I fix it without making a new installation of xubuntu 14
<xubuntu45w> is there way to check if an install went properly?
<xubuntu45w> When I was prompted to reboot my system after installing 16.10, the screen froze and I had to force shutdown. Everything seems to be fine now though. I just want to make sure there are no issues with the install.
<xubuntu45w> From what I remember, the error message mentioned something like "error: no PCI controller, you may experience issues" and there was another line mentioning the encryption software I think
<xubuntu45w> Anything?
<xubuntu05w> it is very early in Europe. We have to wait
<xubuntu44o> Hello, I'm Fernando
<xubuntu44o> I'm having problems connectin to repositories, all souces fail
<xubuntu44o> but I have internet connection
<xubuntu44o> no idea were to start
<xubuntu44o> Suddenly itś working again. Thankyou anyway.
<glitchd> any special tricks to getting floppy drives to work?
<xubuntu44o> I remember I did it work few years ago, by simpli using mount
<xubuntu44o> glitchd
<xubuntu44o> I  mean I mounted floppys
<xubuntu44o> Is it an external USB floppy drive?
<glitchd_> xubuntu44o, no its an internal floppy that i just installed on the machine, it is an older machine tho
<xubuntu44o> I guess floppy device is /dev/fd0
<xubuntu44o> should be
<glitchd> yep it is
<xubuntu44o> so "mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<xubuntu44o> you have to create mount directory firs
<xubuntu44o> you can use any directory you want
<glitchd> im running the command now
<xubuntu44o> you can first chenck filesystem integrity using fdisk
<glitchd> mount: /dev/fd0 is not a valid block device
<xubuntu44o> fdisk /dev/fd0
<glitchd> thats what the first command returned
<glitchd> im not sure if the disks are any good tbh
<glitchd> running fsck now
<glitchd> fdisk: cannot open /dev/fd0: No such device or address
<glitchd> thats from fsck
<glitchd> so im still not sure if the drive is bad or the disk is bad itself
<xubuntu44o> try this: If you start fdisk comman the use tab key to show autocompletion
<xubuntu44o> will showyou available devices (at least it does here in my xubuntu)
<glitchd_> xubuntu44o, yep it lists the drive "fd0"
<glitchd_> but cannot open it
<glitchd_> fidk: cannot open /dev/fd0: no such device or address
<glitchd_> but the light comes on when i attempt to access it which makea me think just the disk itself is bad
<xubuntu44o> glitchd, it could be the drive o the disk
<xubuntu44o> how old is the drive?
<xubuntu44o> have you ever use it recently
<glitchd_> only god knows at this point
<xubuntu44o> ok
<glitchd_> im not sure which computer it came out of
<glitchd_> it was in a stash of hardware that i have
<glitchd_> rather it was in one of the towers that ihave and dont use anymore
<xubuntu44o> you'd beter take it off, clean it and put it again
<glitchd_> but hardware none the less
<glitchd_> like open it and clean it?
<glitchd_> im really feeling like its the disks that are bad
<glitchd_> but at the same time, how could a pack of 20ish disks all go bad together
<glitchd_> unless they were stored on speaker magnet lol
<xubuntu44o> my experience is that old aquipment get dirty
<glitchd_> true enough
<xubuntu44o> I leave in a place like california, where there is a lot of dust on the air
<glitchd_> im in texas
<xubuntu44o> ok
<xubuntu44o> be carefull cleaning the drive, those are sensible
<glitchd_> yep yep
<glitchd_> ill tackle it tomorrow
<glitchd_> im tired as shit already
<xubuntu44o> ok
<xubuntu44o> nice to meet you
<glitchd_> you too bud, thx for the help
<xubuntu44o> ;)
<xubuntu44o> would you mind writing to me the result?
<xubuntu44o> my email is fernandoduo@yahoo.com
<xubuntu82w> JOIN
<xubuntu63w> Hi there, anyone who wants to help through my wifi problem
<xubuntu63w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/23541523/
<krytarik> xubuntu63w: If you don't get sufficient help here, you can also try in the main #ubuntu channel.
<xubuntu63w> ok thanks
<supershibe> i keep getting the error "executing 'grub-install /dev/sda' install failed. This is a fatal error."
<supershibe> im on a lenovo ideapad with windows 10 installed
<CRCurself> Hello. Any idea which routing daemons are used on xubuntu? I keep reading they are routed and gated, but have no man pages for them. Why is that?
<CRCurself> I am learning about dynamic routing and routing daemons and would like to be pointed in the right direction.
<CRCurself> Correction: I read that routed and gated can be found on most TCP/IP implementations
<knome> can't help you with the thing itself, but anything that is said to work on ubuntu should work on xubuntu too
<CRCurself> It's not a compatibility issue, more of a research one. I'm trying to figure out which routing daemons are used on my system.
<knome> maybe you are looking for the package net-tools
<knome> (and specifically, it's description and contents)
<flux242> what do you mean? There's netfilter in linux kernel and iptables in userspace
<CRCurself> I could not find a manual page for netfilter. I'm wondering if there exist man pages for kernel processes or daemons?
<xangua> Hello everyone, just installed 16.04 and security updates, after suspend and trying to resume the screen is black
<xangua> Is this a know issue¿is there a workaround?
<CRCurself> Try ctrl-alt F1, followed by ctrl-alt F7 see if that clears it up
#xubuntu 2017-11-20
<Golynx> How do I replace xubuntu with ubuntu and keep my installed apps?
<TheTalkingYogurt> Golynx, not sure this would deal will conflicting services, but I think the idea is "apt install ubuntu-desktop"
<Golynx> @TheTalkingYogurt thanks
<Golynx> @TheTalkingYogurt that will just add a Login option to choose Ubuntu UI right? So I don't have to remove Xubuntu?
<TheTalkingYogurt> yes
<Golynx> Ah, great thanks :)
<roses> I sudo chmod -R 777 /media/sherman/367D-0DEB/ to change its permissions, but if I go to the file manager (gui), it still lists the whole unit as read only for all other users. I want it to be, read and write
<roses> what did I do wrong?
<roses> xubuntu 17.10
<roses> back in 40 minutes, feel free to answer
<roses> can you read my last question about permissions?
<roses> second question
<roses> a friend passed me his these on a pdf, 300 pages, I have to look for errors.
<roses> If I only have the pdf file, can I somehow annotate mistakes or make commentaries, as I do with libreoffice documents?
<drleviathan>  roses I don't know the answer to your question but: perhaps you should research "how to edit pdf file on linux"
<roses> mmm
<puff> Hi, I'm setting up an xubuntu box to be used by a nontechnical user to remote into a win10 box using Remmina on the xubuntu box and Remote Desktop on the Win10 box.  I'm trying to figure out how to prevent xubuntu from going into screensaver or locking the screen.  I'd likke it to stilto still power the screen down after 10-15 minutes, but not do anything that might confuse the nontechnical user.
<puff> I've gone into Settings/Power Management and turned everything off except blanking the screen after 15 minutes.
<puff> I've gone into Settings/Screensaver and seleced "Disable screensaver" as the screensaver.
#xubuntu 2017-11-21
<berkiyo> This is literally the best Ubuntu flavour out there.
<berkiyo> No bloat, amazing defaults, pure awesomeness.
<Unit193> \o/
<berkiyo> Intel users that use Xfce, you guys should install xfwm 4.13! I did not need any intel tearfree tweaks (which would break lightdm) and now tearing is gone forever! Even after suspend, there is no tearing.
<berkiyo> I'm happy to host the .deb for anyone wanting to install it!
<Unit193> berkiyo: What "deb"?  You know that's packaged in the xubuntu-dev/experimental PPA?
<berkiyo> Oh yeah
<berkiyo> My apologies, that's what I meant actually.
<xubuntu06i> Hello! Does anyony use No-ip DUC?
<xubuntu06i> Or maybe dyndns&
<xubuntu06i> ?
<berkiyo> No unfortunately.
<berkiyo> Sorry :/
<Unit193> xubuntu06i: 'ddclient' is likely what you're looking for.
<xuser> hello
<bastadur> Guys, anyone uses Firefox Nightly here?
#xubuntu 2017-11-22
<playenball> Finally got 17.10 tweaked to my liking but I am having two issues
<playenball> I cant get Thunar to display video thumbnails
<playenball> I also cant seem to get the boot splash screen to display at the right resolution of 1920x1080 for my display
<berkiyo> Oh
<berkiyo> hmm same here, I never cared about video-thumbnails
<berkiyo> But I just realised, maybe it's the icon pack? (I doubt)
<berkiyo> As for the boot-splash screen, what GPU do you have?
<playenball> I have a hybrid intel/amd
<playenball>  Card-1: Intel 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller
<playenball>            bus-ID: 00:02.0
<playenball>            Card-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Neptune XT [Radeon HD 8970M]
<playenball>            bus-ID: 01:00.0
<berkiyo> Hmm
<berkiyo> Have you tried booting your laptop with the iGPU disabled (Intel GPU) if possible?
<playenball> I hadnt thought of that. Ill give that a try. Its not a deal breaker......just anoying.
<berkiyo> I have a dual display setup which I have the external monitor my primary when I plug my laptop in. Upon bootup, I just have plymouth (boot-splash) show on my laptop screen. I think this can be fixed if your BIOS/UEFI has an option to show post/bootsplash on VGA/HDMI/DP/internal display etcc..
<playenball> Well disabling the iGPU didnt help
<berkiyo> Are you using UEFI or Legacy to boot?
<berkiyo> playenball, sorry for the late reply
<playenball> UEFI
<berkiyo> playenball: no idea man, I never investigated it but try doing some research regarding grub resolution
<berkiyo> sorry about that
<playenball> No big deal. Grub resolution was where I started. I had been searching for a few hours and hadnt found anything that worked. Thought maybe someone in here might have an idea.
<playenball> The resolution isnt a problem in regular ubuntu.
<PhoenixSTF> hey guys, is there going to be an update on the intel-microcode to fix the intelME vulnerability?
<kgbme> new install, haven't been on xubuntu for a couple of years :( anything else critical, apart from enabling ufw and configuring sysctl.conf ?
<kgbme> that is, if anyone's bothered. =)
<pleia2> I haven't done those things, pretty much use it as it comes
<kgbme> hm, sweet, but..:)
<Unit193> Well, there's a bunch of things one can configure, it generally changes from person to person.
<kgbme> oh hi Unit193 yea just curious if something critical is there that eye forgot :f
<pleia2> just saying even what you listed is not critical for me, and many other users ;)
<kgbme> pleia2: did u ever take a look at the file? :)
<kgbme> plus someone is bashing our isp to dust last couple of days (configured the router, a little bit)
<puff> good evening.
#xubuntu 2017-11-23
<stevie> hey
<stevie> where are the default wallpapers located
<krytarik> stevie: '/usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/'
<stevie> ty
<quint> I've installed the compton compositor in place of the default compositor for XFCE4 to mitigate screen tearing, when loading menus, they appear all black until the mouse enters them. Is there a setting I can apply to prevent this?
<berkiyo> quint: I have an alternative if you don't want to use Compton
<berkiyo> You can install xfwm 4.13 which for me (on intel gpu), eliminated tearing completely.
<quint> berkiyo: I'll have a look at that
<berkiyo> quint: Awesome. If you can't find the binary file (.deb?) I can upload it for you.
<quint> berkiyo: It shouldn't really break if I pull it from the new repos, correct?
<quint> Or is that a gamble
<berkiyo> I don't think so, what version is the one from the repos?
<krytarik> quint: What Xubuntu version are you on?
<quint> I'm 16.04
<quint> But pulling from a later version, would that be discouraged in this case?
<quint> (considering pulling from a later version that is)
<berkiyo> I'm using XFWM 4.13 with XFCE 4.12 on Xubuntu 17.10
<berkiyo> Haven't had any issues.
<berkiyo> But do tell me, what GPU do you have?
<quint> Intel igpu
<quint> berkiyo: let me grab that package then if you've got it
<quint> I can't seem to navigate to it lol
<berkiyo> quint: Alright, be sure that you don't have any intel 20-intel.conf files.
<berkiyo> give me a sec
<berkiyo> I'd also advise you turn off "Synchronise drawing to the vertical blank" to stop slow-downs when dragging windows.
<berkiyo> https://mega.nz/#!2pZjxSgI!7O4f7pCXgZNEVIXu9c5Rhchoz5RqOPP2JOWnwRt_UfU
<quint> berkiyo: find /etc/X11/ | grep -i intel returns nothing if that's what you're asking
<berkiyo> Just install that and reboot. You can check if it is installed with xfwm4 --version
<berkiyo> quint: Yeah, I used to have the tear-free setting in 20-intel.conf but it would break lightdm.
<berkiyo> This is the best solution as tearing doesn't come back after suspend too!
<berkiyo> Do report back on how it goes :)
<berkiyo> Also don't use compton as compton puts weird shadows on some programs
<berkiyo> Unless you want effects then by all means
<quint> berkiyo: that's because of GTK
<quint> managed to kill that off
<quint> but yeah sums check out on that package
<quint> thanks!
<berkiyo> No worries!
<yaboi> gdhmg
<yaboi> ndfj
<yaboi> fgnjfg
<yaboi> jnfdgjnd
<yaboi> jfgd
<yaboi> jdjf
<yaboi> ng
<quint> ah it's not gonna go in smooth berkiyo. dependency issues. I'll just have to upgrade when LTS hits.
<quint> Thanks a bunch though for the file
<berkiyo> Wait
<berkiyo> Oh
<berkiyo> I understand
<berkiyo> No worries man. So 16.04 has issues with it then?
<quint> Yeah it doesn't like it
<berkiyo> Hmm. Well if you plan on running 17.10 or 18.04 (I'm waiting for 18.04 myself too), then it should work just fine. I hope XFCE 4.14 gets released by then.
<berkiyo> It is good to see they are almost there though!
<quint> Yeah
<quint> Compton will do me fine for now though, very minor issue
<berkiyo> If you say so. :)
<berkiyo> Well I wish it would work on your computer but yeah.. Dependency issues are the worst so I wouldn't force it :P
<quint> As soon as there's one, I don't even bother going down that rabbit hole
<quint> Anyway, I'm off. have a good one
<berkiyo> No probs, you too!
<Unit193> It very likely won't be released in time for the LTS, your best bet is one of the testing PPAs to get the development builds at least.
<berkiyo> Unit193: Is there any ETA that it would be released in 2018 or no?
<Unit193> Not really able to tell yet.
<berkiyo> Are you a XFCE developer? :O
<berkiyo> If so, I want to thank you and your team on what a wonderful desktop environment you guys have created.
<Unit193> No, well not really.  Xubuntu.
<berkiyo> Ah
<berkiyo> Even that, the Xubuntu defaults are just... Perfect. Everything works so seamlessly.
<Unit193> (As such I push minor, but usually very very minor changes to Xfce.)  Well good to hear!
<berkiyo> And it isn't bloated either which is even better.
<berkiyo> Nice
<Afdal> Having an xfce bug in 16.04 that I'm not quite sure how to deal with
<Afdal> I recently uninstalled Firefox and replaced it with another browser
<Afdal> But for the life of me I cannot actually select another browser in Preferred Applications
<Afdal> actually it's a problem with all aspects of Preferred Applications
<Afdal> say you want to replace your terminal emulator with something else
<Afdal> so you click the dropdown menu
<Afdal> drag your mouse to lxterminal or something
<Afdal> click it, and it does nothing
<Afdal> the dropdown menus on Preferred Applications appear busted, can anyone direct me to the text file where this setting is stored?
<Afdal> Solved it, Preferred Applications apparently needs to be run with sudo to actually change anything now
<Afdal> This definitely seems like a bug, it makes the menu item useless for running it
<bastadur> Anyone using Firefox Nightly?
<Afdal> I'm going through a several-hours-long session to downgrade my Firefox actually
<Afdal> or move on to Pale Moon already
<wkwing> I am using firefox 57
<Afdal> ouch
<bastadur> I'm asking because I can't seem to get the version 59 through updates.
<bastadur> Used to get updates daily then it just stopped.
<wkwing> on ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa firefox 59 build 21 hours ago
<kgbme> guys, this is getting ridiculous - i can't identd my localhost (on freenode, for example)
<kgbme> if anyone's running it from their local PC, please let me know..:)
<kgbme> oident currently active (and replacing ident daemon successfully - or not?) heh.
<kgbme> 16.04.3 xubu
<kgbme> i can telnet to it, on 113 so it seems to be cool ^^
<quint> balkamos: was it you I was speaking to earlier about the compositor?
<quint> Anyone able to shed some light on why xfwm4 4.13.0 on an intel igpu may cause dragging windows to "lag" behind slightly? (not tearing, lagging behind)
<kgbme> yup, there's lag.
<quint> someone definitely mentioned a fix for it earlier
<quint> Anyone got logs?
<kgbme> quint: what cpu, it might be just easier to change driver (to proprietary or vice-versa)
<quint> It's intel. I wasn't even aware there were proprietary drivers for intel.
<kgbme> um
<kgbme> sec.
<quint> Someone mentioned a fix specifically for the package they suggested for just this issue. If only I had logged it
<kgbme> https://s33.postimg.org/kc8hp6tcv/Screenshot_2017-11-23_15-49-13.png ?
<kgbme> yea sry wasnt here i think (plus, no logging. :))
<quint> Dang.
<quint> Yeah I do have that installed at the moment by the way
<quint> I'll try without and see if that helps out
<kgbme> it *might* work, maybe worth a try?
<quint> I'll return
<kgbme> yup
<PlainDave> A little while ago, a guy gave me a link to a page that showed 18.04beta release, as well as the official release of LTS. Would anyone know that page URL?
<quint> No such luck.
<quint> Ahh jeeze I really should keep logs
<kgbme> PlainDave: like a mirror, this doesn't do it for you? https://xubuntu.org/download
<kgbme> quint: :f
<PlainDave> No, but thanks. This page was all about 18.04's schedule.
<PlainDave> I've searched, but can't find anything.
<kgbme> and don't forget to check the hash, if it's not the official server (even when it is. :))
<PlainDave> definitely
<kgbme> hehe cool
<quint> Someone suggested upgrading a specific package and mentioned a fix for that very issue. It didn't take at first, but I apparently only needed one dep for it, which was available. Just now got it installed :(
<quint> My issue that is ^
<kgbme> ah, geez. by the way, sometimes if Synaptic won't do the dependencies or whatever - Aptitude will, for future reference. =)
<quint> installed directly with dpkg and forgot apt would try to resolve
<kgbme> cool, cool :/
<quint> Anyways. I'll just pop on some other time and hopefully someone will have the log lol. Couldn't find anyone with this specific trouble
<quint> cheers.
<kgbme> PlainDave: it wasn't somewhere from https://fridge.ubuntu.com/ ?
<flocculant> PlainDave: release schedule maybe? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<ylwghst-nix> Hi
<ylwghst-nix> Is Graybird default lightdm gtk greeter theme?
<GridCube> greybird, yes
<xubuntu01d> Hello
<xubuntu01d> Some1 who can help me ?
<knome> ask the question and find out
<xubuntu01d> i just have problem with playonlinux software, i have done everything i have readed on their forum, but when i try to run the Worl Of Tanks, it launch, but after few second it gets error with POL
<xubuntu01d> POL_DOWNLOAD or something
#xubuntu 2017-11-24
<lukamac> hello
<lukamac> can anyone help me with some whisker menu tweaks?
<fernando-basso> Every irc channel should have the ultimate ceremonial question to allow members into the brotherhood: "What is the number one rule of IRC?" If they answer, "Don't ask to ask", then they can start chatting. :D
<JustCurious> Hello, I am doing some tests with Ubuntu 12.04 (EOL version), I am trying to install the newest kernel (3.4), this is, the newest kernel for that version. I've downloaded the kernel .deb on http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and I've installed them (amd64), but when I reboot it freezes, so I have to restart and pick start Ubuntu with the current kernel, 3.13.0-32. :-( Any idea please?
<kgbme> yes, switch to the latest LTS :)
<JustCurious> imagine there's no longer Ubuntu versions since 12.04 and the support has reach EOF
<JustCurious> and I need the latest Kernel
<JustCurious> but I can't update to it and I have to install it manually
<JustCurious> *EOL
<knome> 12.04 isn't supported; including support on installing newer kernel versions
<JustCurious> well, I can install kernel versions until 3.4
<JustCurious> manually
<JustCurious> but I don't know why it does not work properly when I reboot
<kgbme> honestly, i wouldn't know, sorry.
<knome> exactly... that part isn't supported.
<JustCurious> ok thanks
<kgbme> does anyone use nyx to monitor tor? what do i install, is there a frontend?.. srlsy, i've been offline for so long it's amazing what all there's to forget
<FinKsu> I have Xubuntu 17.10. I ejected "Kingston DataTraveler 3.0", and I got notification "Writing data to Kingston blah blah blah. Device should not be unplugged" (I ejected with Nautilus). Immediately after that I got notification saying I can take out the drive. "Writing data blah blah blah" notification is not going away. Any help?
<kgbme> yea, 90% of ALL Kingston USB drives i've ever had got trashed in one way or another
<kgbme> some of them brand new
<FinKsu> The problem is the notification...
<FinKsu> It doesn't go away
<kgbme> FinKsu: something was hung up when eject was issued and now that's the state unfortunately it's how it works
<kgbme> gotta run some cmds and whatever :) or you can just try a logout - but if it doesn't go away automatically then you're stuck with no gui :))
<kgbme> maybe like a killall on the PID that was using it, or something
<FinKsu> The thing is that I took the drive out when it said I can do it but the notification "Writing data to blah blah blah" is still on my screen
<kgbme> whether it's the mount or something else
<kgbme> ah, geez
<kgbme> i just loathe kingston :))
<kgbme> maybe, rly, just do a alt+f4 logout without saving session and reboot
<kgbme> perhaps the simplest way to deal with it, idk
<kgbme> :s
#xubuntu 2017-11-25
<xubuntu69i> hello?
<apurv> is Xubuntu planning to use any other display manager in the next release, or is it going to use LightDM only?
<flocculant> apurv: we're not planning a change there
<apurv> so I guess LightDM is going to be supported properly
<apurv> depite Ubuntu dropping it
<flocculant> they might have dropped it - but it's still used by them on pre-17.10 releases, so for the time being it's supported by them
<MJCD2> hey all
<MJCD2> stock 16.04 install
<MJCD2> vmware tools has auto-installed but cant get it to resize
<MJCD2> ok so apparently the recommended solution is to just install openvm-tools
<MJCD2> which seems weird
<MJCD2> given xubuntu is like 1% different to ubuntu haha
<MJCD2> but we'll see if that fixes that up
<MJCD2> alright, nah, was already newest version
<MJCD2> just did `upgrade`
<MJCD2> forget it - it works - just not on the login screen for some reason haha!! I don't really care now, thanks anyway!
<PizzaLovingNerd> .JOIN
<PizzaLovingNerd> Sup
<PizzaLovingNerd> Can someone teach me how to inmesstall the
<PizzaLovingNerd> install themes*
<kgbme> ugh
<PizzaLovingNerd> I wanna into the potato theme
<PizzaLovingNerd> lol
<kgbme> https://duckduckgo.com/?q=xfce4+themes doesn't do it for you? :)
<PizzaLovingNerd> I forgot google excited :(
<PizzaLovingNerd> (I cant spell)
<kgbme> i wouldn't be able to help anyway, xfce is the reason why i don't use any themes ever
<PizzaLovingNerd> Why?
<Unit193> ...Potato theme?  greybird, numix,and arc are decent options that are even in the archive.
<PizzaLovingNerd> I like xfce
<kgbme> it's awesome, but just keeping default everywhere makes life simple for me, heh
<PizzaLovingNerd> Wait, I typed the potato theme?
<PizzaLovingNerd> I can't think without coffee
<PizzaLovingNerd> I ment to type mac theeme
<PizzaLovingNerd> theme*
<PizzaLovingNerd> lol
<PizzaGOD> Hi
<PizzaGOD> Can someone help me
<PizzaGOD> My theme is all pixelated
<PizzaGOD> https://imgur.com/a/H0bKV
<kgbme> guys, jobs-admin requires dbus and i can't install it with pip: https://paste.ubuntu.com/26045352/ any thoughts? :)
<kgbme> i know there's something simple like sysv-rc-conf that i could use instead, but...
<kgbme> systemctl by hand is no fun
#xubuntu 2017-11-26
<kgbme> managed it all with apt
<xfirst24hourubun> My trackpad has stopped working on my ideapad 110 running 16.04
<kgbme> hehe what was the last thing you had done, when it stopped :)
<xfirst24hourubun> using it as a router basicly
<xfirst24hourubun> tried to connect to a few devices with bluetooth as well
<xfirst24hourubun> i should also clarify that i've got no idea about using this os yet haha
<kgbme> ok but it's not going to 'stop working' on its own, right?
<xfirst24hourubun> i agree
<kgbme> you had to have sudo apt-get installed something maybe, or like way prior and then an auto-update carried on
<xfirst24hourubun> do you have any tips on how i can figure out what it is that is breaking on me?
<xfirst24hourubun> yes, samba
<xfirst24hourubun> i tried to install that, but also removed it again
<xfirst24hourubun> it gave me an error on initial install
<xfirst24hourubun> ive also tried setting updating settings so that it doesn't install but the official said allright to things
<kgbme> ok i can see that mine is: "xserver-xorg-input-synaptics-hwe-16.04" so it *looks* like it's part of the hwe kernel-thingy that ubuntu is doing (on lts)
<kgbme> not sure
<kgbme> sec.
<kgbme> check it out, bt please don't run the CMD prior to reading the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kgbme> link is in the text, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/RollingLTSEnablementStack
<xfirst24hourubun> Thanks dude! :) - Ive learned my lesson about doing anything before being absolutely certain of what i am doing
<xfirst24hourubun> now ive got something to go on :)
<kgbme> there's like 50% chance that might be it, not sure
<kgbme> that whole hardware-kernel-input thing going on
<kgbme> ^^ probably nothing to do with samba
<kgbme> (i mean quite possibly nothing to do with what you were doing. :))
<kgbme> xfirst24hourubun: and after, if u chose to run it, log out and make sure it's not saving your session - then reboot
<kgbme> should be just a checkbox on the logout dialog
<xfirst24hourubun> I was sure that i had done something stupid haha. - now ive read up on this whole thing, as ive got no idea about how this whole thing works
<xfirst24hourubun> but even these small problems are actually exciting to figure out :D
<kgbme> it's probably already auto-updated on your system, the documentation says 16.02
<kgbme> what version you got lsb_release -a
<kgbme> we should check for the kernel version actually, bt i mean - you'll need it eventually, so you might as well do it
<kgbme> what does uname -a say?
<xfirst24hourubun> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS Release:	16.04 Codename:	xenial
<kgbme> uname -a
<kgbme> just to see the kernel
<kgbme> i mean, if u can post it.. or i can give you mine, sec
<xfirst24hourubun> 4.10.0-40-generic #44~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Nov 9 15:37:44 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<xfirst24hourubun> was that it?
<kgbme> hmm
<kgbme> yes and that's the hwe :(
<kgbme> *rolling
<kgbme> looks like u already got it on the system
<xfirst24hourubun> excuse my stupidity haha
<kgbme> nah, all good :)
<xfirst24hourubun> so i allowed a stupid update basicly?
<kgbme> just - i don't know what to tell you now how to handle this
<kgbme> no, no, it's fine - it will be 'forced' on the next LTS version anyway
<kgbme> might as well deal with it now, idk.
<kgbme> IF that's the issue
<xfirst24hourubun> well ive gotta learn something, but i dont mind
<kgbme> trackpads are a pain - it's a really specific driver
<xfirst24hourubun> its not a huge problem for me personally, i was mostly wondering what caused it
<kgbme> ofc. it should work =)
<xfirst24hourubun> now that you mention it, that makes sense
<xfirst24hourubun> thanks for the tips broheim
<kgbme> i don't know if re-running the kernel upgrade can do something with xinput
<kgbme> maybe worth a try :-s
<kgbme> if it all goes auto, you don't even have to worry about it, idk.
<kgbme> :)
<kgbme> from that URL, you can try the kernel command for your 16.04 version if you like, that's what i'm saying
<kgbme> (certainly nothing unwanted will happen)
<kgbme> there's: "DESKTOP" and "SERVER" there
<xfirst24hourubun> yeah thats what im sitting here pondering
<xfirst24hourubun> doing it two sec
<kgbme> just give it a whirl :))
<kgbme> xfirst24hourubun:
<xfirst24hourubun> its installed
<kgbme> hang on forgot
<kgbme> something important, lol
<xfirst24hourubun> can u tell me the comment to remove it first hehe
<kgbme> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade BEFORE you log out... just in case :)
<kgbme> it won't be removed - as it's already installed on your system. just the re-run may trigger the trackpad driver (on log out and reboot, kernel reload)
<xfirst24hourubun> nice bro, im just slow tonight ;)
<kgbme> non-technically speaking :)
<xfirst24hourubun> relogging to see what happens haha
<kgbme> reboot 2
<xfirst24hourubun> cool
<xfirst24hourubun> imma report back two sec
<kgbme> good luck! ;p
<kgbme> maybe that was a bad idea
<spyke581> I have a box that id like to use as a HTPC but it has a displayport instead of HDMI. i cant figure out how to configure audio out over displayport since xubuntu isnt recognizng it as an option. Any help?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<DJComputerguy> Hello, i have tried a few differnt distros of ubuntu,and i have been having trouble getting more than 2 monitors to function properly. Does xfce or ubuntu in general support having multiple displays across multiple graphics cards?
<xubuntu17i> hellow
<xubuntu17i> world
<xubuntu17i> est kto givoy
<kgbme> can't find how to get rid of the extra space at the bottom of xfce4-terminal that shows when removing the menu bar (--hide-menubar) https://s33.postimg.org/8atn8jzwv/Screenshot_2017-11-26_20-43-16.png
<kgbme> some1 pls help out :)
<knome> i don't think you can, lines are certain height and that's it
<knome> where would that space go?
<kgbme> oh o.0 bt, it's not there when the menubar is showing
<knome> yeah, because the menubar height doesn't equal a line height?
<kgbme> think i get that, but what do ppl with irssi and weechat and other do.. with .screenrc there was a command
<kgbme> use a diff terminal? :(
<knome> the screenshot suggests it's a fullscreen window - is it?
<kgbme> no it's 60% dropdown
<kgbme> no difference in --maximize
<knome> change the dropdown height?
<kgbme> i'll try, just a couple of hours ago everything was fine on 16.04.3 and now on 17.10 this non-issue is back.. i don't remember customizing anything there
<kgbme> so i'm stumped wth is going on here :-s
<kgbme> i pin the dropdown, open a tab and close it and there's no space - i use the shortcut to hide it and unhide it and the space is back
<kgbme> ehh
<kgbme> fresh install, haven't touched anything
<kgbme> just apt update
<kgbme> actually just new tab and then closing it and this window loses its space
<kgbme> --fullscreen same thing and on 16.04.3 it was drawing it differently or something; had no issue
<kgbme> yeah the new tab doesn't take up the space, only on closing it is the window redrawn without the bottom blank
<kgbme> geez
<kgbme> and when it's --fullscreen opening and closing a tab doesn't take out the space. ah, fun times
<kgbme> if i figure it out, i'll search if the issue had been reported and see if it's a bug report - i guess, although it's not i know
<kgbme> on 62% height it does the opposite of the behavior above. wow xD
<kgbme> knome: yea there's no different way that it *could* draw it, tnx
#xubuntu 2018-11-19
<xubuntu61w> hi! i'm a newbie user here in linux world and my os as of now is xubuntu, at first we install  lubuntu but I noticed that when I was at youtube I'm experiencing delay from what I'm watching.
<xubuntu61w> my netbook is a NEO atom processor with a 2 gb ram
<rubenwardy> Hey! I'm having screen tearing issues with the default XFCE compositor
<rubenwardy> I've read that the fix is to use a different compositor
<rubenwardy> so I tried compton, but it doesn't have the same zoom feature XFCE does (alt+scroll)
<rubenwardy> is there another way to fix the default compositor, or is there another compositor with zoom and tearing fixed?
<rubenwardy> I use the zoom feature obsessively when demonstrating things to people
<Spass> hello rubenwardy, what graphics card do you have?
<rubenwardy> none
<rubenwardy> I have the XPS 13 9370
<Spass> so integrated Intel GPU, right?
<rubenwardy> which has an i7 8550U
<rubenwardy> and an integrated Intel GPU, yes
<rubenwardy>  Intel® UHD Graphics 620
<Spass> you can try this solution - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Intel_graphics#Tearing
<Spass> just copy that section to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf file (you need to create it first)
<Spass> and it should work after the restart
<Spass> so the content of that file should look like this - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HMs7Srnm2d/
<rubenwardy> thanks, that works
<Spass> cool
<rubenwardy> I find it quite funny that such a setting even exists
<Iolo> Why?
<rubenwardy> "oh, an option to fix visual glitches? Yes please!
<rubenwardy> "
<rubenwardy> I imagine that this actually enables a hack
<Iolo> Note the note on that arch wiki page. It's not a simple "fix the problems" switch, but a tradeoff, and it also doesn't apply to all machines.
<rubenwardy> windoze doesn't gave this option
<rubenwardy> it just works
<Iolo> Yes, and? Windows doesn't use Xorg, so this isn't a relevant question on that platform. That doesn't change the fact that this option is not the right one for everyone on this platform.
<rubenwardy> my point is you shouldn't need the setting if there was more funding behind writing drivers
<Iolo> That's probably true. We can always hope :)
<rubenwardy> yeah. 2019 is the year of the Linux desktop
<xubuntu15w> Hi
<xubuntu26w> Hello
<xubuntu26w> I am recently change my OS from Windows 10 to Xubuntu. I have Bionic Beaver on an Asus UX360
<xubuntu26w> I am having some trouble with the ELANTECH trackpad, the boudaries of the trackpad do not make the cursor continue to move
<xubuntu26w> Do you know how can I change this? It useful when running out of the trackpad
<xubuntu26w> Hello?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu26w:  Hi. the man page for synclient might let you know how to sort that
<well_laid_lawn> I couldn't find anything on the net about that
<xubuntu43w> hello
<xubuntu43w> I come here to find a solution of my issue on bionic beaver
<xubuntu43w> I have an issue with the configuration of the ELANTECH trackpad
<xubuntu19w> sorry new to this - hello testing
<xubuntu19w> ok see it now. Looking for help re upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 and issues
<xubuntu19w> chromium problem with pinch and general slowness. OS is using 30-50% more resources tnah previous
#xubuntu 2018-11-20
<argel> has anyone experienced losing internet connection on your google-chrome (everything else is connected, except chrome)?
<argel> I noticed it happens a lot if I load gmail.
<xubuntu12d> network monitor
<Lokie> on xubuntu 18.04 (or in xfce in general I guess) is it possible to scale everything up? So far I 've seen increasin font dpi via settings-manager but that means you have to fix it per application as well
<diogenes_> Lokie, maybe lower down the resolution? because afaik so far xfce isn't quite ready to HIDPI monitors
<Spass> scaling is slightly better in 18.10 (Xfce 4.13), but if you want/have to stay on LTS, you'll need to put some work to it
<Spass> we (polish xubuntu community) even created a quick guide showing how to achieve this - https://xubuntu-pl.neocities.org/porady/powiekszenie-interfejsu.html
<gnrp> Lokie: I use xubuntu 18.04 on a high-dpi screen, but no problems with that. Yes, it is cumbersome for some programs to set it, but how does that work with other window toolkits?
<gnrp> I mean, dpi is set for all gtk programs. Then, wine programs of course need their own dpi and stuff like browsers and java programs, but it's like that with every toolkit, isn't it?
#xubuntu 2018-11-21
<TheWild> hello
<diogenes_> hello
<TheWild> Atril Document Viewer? Seriously? This looks and behaves like usual Evince. What was the reason for this fork?
<TheWild> same for Mousepad
<diogenes_> there is none of the death sins in forking stuff
<Lokie> diogenes_ lowering the resolution from the "optimum" makes it so the boundaries are beyond the physical limits of the monitor (external TV on laptop)
<Lokie> Spass I don't really have to stay on LTS, so I can backup and upgrade to .10 and try it out I guess
<Spass> Lokie, and you can test it as a LiveUSB first of course.
<Lokie> gnrp I mainly use browser and streamlink GUI, so it is true I could just modify those two as well if streamlink GUI can play well
<Spass> There's a new option for scaling in the settings in 18.10
<Lokie> Spass yea I could
<Lokie> oh nice
<Lokie> I see what you mean about work, well I can at least do the firefox part :p
<gnrp> Lokie: My impression is that browsers want to override system settings anyway, no matter what you do
<gnrp> TheWild: I think the atril thing was about gtk3 or so? (miht be completely wrong, though)
<xubuntu31w> hello
<xubuntu31w> can someone help me with a technical issue?
<xubuntu31w> nobody here?
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> :)
<Jaszczur> Could anyone help
<Jaszczur> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1093797/loosing-focus-when-changing-workspace
<Jaszczur> ??
<ElderDryas> Jaszczur: I personally have no idea, but as it seems that there's no one here at the time to help, you might try ##phpstorm.
<ElderDryas> just an idea
<Jaszczur> @ElderDryas: Do you think it might be PhpStorm issue?
<ElderDryas> I personally think it probably is a xfce/xubuntu problem, but as there is no one here that can help, maybe, just maybe someone there might have seen something like this before.  Woth a try...at woerst it
<ElderDryas> o\is a waste of 2 minutes :)
<ElderDryas> you might also try #xfce
<Jaszczur> @ElderDryas: Ok, thank you :)
<Guest15222> I downloaded and extracted briss https://sourceforge.net/projects/briss/files/, tried to execute it with java -jar briss-0.9.jar as per readme and get Error: Unable to access jarfile briss-0.9.jar
<Guest15222> same with sudo
<Guest15222> the extracted directory shows several .jar files, I dont know if I have to install or estract or do something ith it, because the readme says nothin
<Guest15222> can you help me?
<Guest15222> xubuntu 18.10 64 bits
#xubuntu 2018-11-22
<xubuntu77w> hello, could someone here please help me out with an issue?
<xubuntu77w> anybody?
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntu77w:  it helps if you mention the issue you have
<xubuntu77w> I accidentally deleted some of the system packages for Xubuntu 18.04, and I was wondering if there is a way for me to get back on track without having to reinstall the OS
<xubuntu02w> Hello, I can't enter xubuntu....it does not make it to the log in screen...The Xubuntu 18.04 Logo is stuck in a loop....what can I do?
<xubuntu02w> could someone please assist me?
<cfhowlett> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu02w> Hello, I can't enter xubuntu....it does not make it to the log in screen...The Xubuntu 18.04 Logo is stuck in a loop....what can I do?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu02w, try logging in to a different account.  also try using the guest account
<xubuntu02w> but it doesn't make it to the log in option
<cfhowlett> is this new behavior??
<xubuntu02w> yes
<xubuntu02w> I installed 18.04 today
<xubuntu02w> is there no other way to access my account?
<cfhowlett> wait 1
<xubuntu02w> ok
<cfhowlett> do you get a terminal or error message?
<xubuntu02w> just the blue screen with the xubuntu logo and the moving circle underneath
<cfhowlett> got it
<Andrio> I'd try Ctrl+Alt+F1
<cfhowlett> what GPU brand?
<xubuntu02w> Thinkpad T61
<xubuntu02w> Ctrl+Alt+F1 did not work
<cfhowlett> what happened exactly
<xubuntu02w> with Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<xubuntu02w> something happened now: the screen went black
<cfhowlett> do you have critical data on the machine?
<xubuntu02w> yes
<cfhowlett> encrypted?
<xubuntu02w> no
<cfhowlett> good.  get your ubuntu USB, boot the machine, and copy your accountname/home to a safe backup location
<cfhowlett> in preparation to reinstall
<xubuntu02w> I have Xubuntu on DVD
<cfhowlett> same same
<xubuntu02w> will I reinstall or repair?
<cfhowlett> boot DVD, backup data, reinstall
<xubuntu02w> it's possible to back up date during the installation process?
<xubuntu02w> data
<cfhowlett> inadviseable, but possible
<xubuntu02w> I am new to Linux
<xubuntu02w> will it ask me during the installation process if I wish to back up data?
<cfhowlett> best practice: backup before doing system work e.g. upgrades.  In fact, backup up data regularly.  OS doesn't matter on that point.
<cfhowlett> it will not.
<xubuntu02w> I have a T400
<cfhowlett>  ... OK ?
<xubuntu02w> can I switch my hard drive to T400 and access the data from there?
<xubuntu02w> I don't wanna lose my data
<cfhowlett> if your t400 has ubuntu installed, yes.
<cfhowlett> but important data should always be backed up off system.
<xubuntu02w> but is there no other way to log in or to repair the OS?
<cfhowlett> your system is not functioning for whatever reason.  YOU said the data is critical.  Therefore, priority 1 is data safeguarding.  Do the backup first.
<cfhowlett> or trade HDD drives and install
<cfhowlett> otherwise, proceed with the reinstallation on the assumption that your data "should" be safe.
<cfhowlett> for alternative perspectives, bring this question to #ubuntu and ask again
<xubuntu02w> OK, I will ask them
<xubuntu02w> thanks for your help
<cfhowlett> best of luck!
<xubuntu51w> is kernel version same as ubuntu18
<xubuntu08d> Hi
#xubuntu 2018-11-23
<alexandros_c> Happy Thanksgiving to all my American friends
<xubuntu01w> hello everybody
<xubuntu89w> xubuntu installed on Dell E6520 latitude laptop. is install of or are there issues?
<brainwash> xubuntu89w: what?
<brainwash> your question does not make much sense
<xubuntu89w> I'm looking to install Xubuntu to dell E6520 Latitude Laptop, if I do is the installation a clean one or are there issues, like for Sound
<xubuntu89w> in other words sound drivers not being available ?
<sorinello> xubuntu89w, simplest way is to boot from a live USB stick or CD, and see if you have sound
<xubuntu89w> maybe be because your not technically sensed at all, go back to school kidding boy
<xubuntu89w> no shit sherlock
<brainwash> it should work fine
<xubuntu89w> do you or do you not know the issues if not say so
<brainwash> well, you can check the bug tracker yourself
<brainwash> it's public
<xubuntu89w> & you suppose to be support, Go back to bed
<sorinello> what an asshole
<Birke> \join
<Birke> Hi folks, how could I learn the commands for (x)ubuntu parallel to using the desktop environment?
<Birke> I mean is there an option to see something like a command log?
<brainwash> Birke: try the "history" command in a terminal window
<brainwash> alternatively, you can open the file ~/.bash_history
<Birke> brainwash: thanks, and good night for now!
#xubuntu 2018-11-24
<Spass> any advices what can I do about this error? https://image.ibb.co/n1FUcA/whoopsie.png
<Spass> I get this after an app crash when I try to send a report
<Spass> oh, and when I check an option to remember that feature (sending a report)
<diogenes_> Spass, 18.10?
<Spass> 18.04, not a fresh install
<diogenes_> i've never gotten anything like that :)
<Spass> yeah, my system probably needs a fresh install :) I have some issues lately
<Spass> light-locker crashes and doesn't work, Task Manager just crashed, Spotify crashed...
<diogenes_> installed any 3rd party software?
<brainwash> is it up-to-date?
<Spass> many, many 3rd party software and PPAs :P
<diogenes_> hahaha
<diogenes_> no wonder then
<Spass> that's why I think my only option is to do a "freshie"
<diogenes_> yeah and maybe snaps and flatpaks than obscure ppas?
<Spass> nope, Snaps and Flatpaks have no place on my machines
<diogenes_> then maybe build from source? <<< i'd go for that
<Spass> well, I'm trying to be careful what I'm adding to the system, but things got out of control probably, I need to do a minimal install and add only the most needed software from the official repos, if possible
<transfusion> if i'm too lazy to package properly from source i use something called 'fpm' to create deb
<Spass> 19.04 is shaping to be a really good release, so I will probably just do a fresh install then, I think/hope my PC will live 5 more months
<Spass> if not, I'll go with 18.10 sooner
<transfusion> not LTS tho :/
<diogenes_> btw ubuntu is extending support for 18.04 to 10 years
<diogenes_> any plans in extending support for xubuntu?
<brainwash> 10 years for servers only, right?
<diogenes_> desktop
<brainwash> I cannot find any source for or against it
<brainwash> support for xubuntu is very limited anyway, mainly due to the xubuntu team being short-handed
<brainwash> the focus is always on the current and next release
<pleia2> xubuntu 18.04 is only supported for 3 years, that hasn't changed
<xubuntu36d> no wifi
#xubuntu 2018-11-25
<stunatra> Is there an easy way to figure out what is causing xubuntu to lockup? Error/event log somewhere?
<transfusion> /var/log/syslog, dmesg
<stunatra> [    2.784796] input: USB OPTICAL MOUSE as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1a.0/usb1/1-1/1-1.5/1-1.5.1/1-1.5.1:1.0/0003:093A:2521.0001/input/input2
<stunatra> [    2.784812] gpio_ich: GPIO from 436 to 511 on gpio_ich
<stunatra> [    2.784908] hid-generic 0003:093A:2521.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [USB OPTICAL MOUSE] on usb-0000:00:1a.0-1.5.1/input0
<stunatra> [    2.784980] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] No Caching mode page found
<stunatra> [    2.784984] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<stunatra> only error I can find in dmesg
<xubuntu21i> hi
<CrazyTux> please suggest a good mindmapping application that works on xubuntu.
<xubuntu06i> hallo
<xubuntu06i> somebody here ?
<diogenes_> yes
<Spass> hello xubuntu06i, there are 104 people in this room, but probably most of them are idling
<pleia2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pleia2> is the best way to get help :)
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> oh never mind, I just realized I have Ubuntu with xfce4 installed, not Xubuntu.
<Kumool> thunar seems to scroll to top everytime a file is erased
<brainwash> Kumool: probably fixed in version 1.8
<Kumool> I doubt I can upgrade xubuntu without screwing up my entire system
<brainwash> maybe not worth it
<brainwash> however, you can install Thunar 1.8 from the Xubuntu experimental PPA I think
<Kumool> naa, not risking it
#xubuntu 2019-11-18
<Noboru55> brainwash Moning, maybe it's because clear cache, i am not sure, but here the chromium works faster than chrome, i know it doest not have extensions or plugins, and maybe because it the chromium did not broke for while
<Noboru55> brainwash it's working nice
<Noboru55> hope continue working
<hansh> i have a small 14" laptop running Xubuntu in VMWare, when i connected a large monitor to the laptop and told vmware to go fullscreen, xubuntu correctly resized to fit the entire large screen, but when i disconnected the large display and went back to my laptop 14" and told vmware to resize, the start menu bar is gone.. and even after a reboot, it
<hansh> 's still gone. how do i get it back ?
<hansh> (the host OS is windows 10 if that's relevant. also, open-vm-tools and open-vm-tools-desktop is installed)
<gnrp> hansh: Open a terminal (Ctrl+Alt+T) and run `xrandr --auto`
<hansh> cool hotkey
<hansh> didn't work, menu bar is still gone
<hansh> if it has crashed or if its just out of visible screen area, i don't know
<hansh> i tried it both as the logged in user, and as root
<hansh> (and in that order)
<gnrp> hansh: when you try `xfce4-panel -r`?
<hansh> as user or root?
<hansh> well tried as user, nothing happened but it returned 0
<hansh> tried it as root, now it says "no running instance of xfce4-panel was found, do you want to start the panel?"
<hansh> guess that means it ran an xfce4-panel as user
<hansh> after reboot it looks like this now: https://prnt.sc/pyqzt4
<hansh> if i tell vmware window to resize, tho, it will go fullscreen
<gnrp> as a user... When you click on "Report problem", then you should see the error report?
<hansh> (like just 1 millimeter in any direction)
<hansh> ... i really wish that was the case
<hansh> when i press "report", the damn window just disappear
<hansh> is is supposed to be that way?
<gnrp> no clue what happens when you run as root... but I would also try adding a new user and logging in with that one (if you cannot just delete the old one shome)
<Noboru55> you can disable this message if you want to
<hansh> Noboru55, i don't really want to disable it, i want to know what it's complaining about
<Noboru55> hansh did u tri ctrl+esc to see if the menu opens ?
<Noboru55> maybe the screen is not in correct size.. do not know
<Noboru55> did u try*
<hansh> ctrl+esc does nothing
<Noboru55> so its gone
<hansh> can i logout with a hotkey?
<hansh> err
<Noboru55> here i needed to create the logout
<Noboru55> in keyboard, second tab there is how to create shortcuts
<Noboru55> can u open the settings ?
<hansh> Noboru55, https://prnt.sc/pyr1v0
<hansh> right-click->applications has a logout button ^^
<Noboru55> hansh ah, i disable that.. lol
<Noboru55> and i create that shortcut   ctrl+alt+ backspace to logout
<hansh> oh neat
<hansh> created a new user and logout -> login,
<hansh> the problem is not present on the new user
<Noboru55> solved?
<hansh> ye
<Noboru55> good...
<hansh> kinda
<hansh> just.. hope i can fix my main account
<hansh> instead of switching
<hansh> well the problem is tied to my account at least
<hansh> logging back into my main account, and the issue is back
<Noboru55> oh
<Noboru55> maybe u could try xubuntu 19.10
<hansh> does that mean the problem is probably in /home/hans/ ?
<Noboru55> because the xfce 4.14
<hansh> ah right, forgot to mention, im running 18.04
<Noboru55> i am too
<Noboru55> but i....
<Noboru55> i use the xfce 4.14 because it upgrade the panel and i can install xfce4-screensaver
<Noboru55> hansh https://www.reddit.com/r/xubuntu/comments/csymjx/how_to_install_xfce_414_on_xubuntu_1804/
<Noboru55> but i not responsible if something gets wrong
<hansh> haha, i ran rm -rfv /home/hans/.config/xfce4 and rebooted, the problem is gone apparently! :D
<hansh> "when in doubt, trash all the config files"
<Noboru55> lol. its right
<Noboru55> i would not like because i do some changes in the panel
<Noboru55> but better than nothing
<hansh> me too but i don't do extensive changes (add workspace switcher and move it to the bottom  and resize, but nothing major)
<Noboru55> hansh i am not expert, but i woul try the upgrade xfce4..
<Noboru55> as i said, here i use the 4.14 and it has a good perfect screensaver
<Noboru55> hansh u can reverse it later....  https://techstop.github.io/xfce-4-14-on-xubuntu-18-04/
<Noboru55> just because your panel problem
<Noboru55> hansh if u do it, and the whiskers menu get small icons...  i just could fix it rebooing so in synaptic.  clicking in update and make changes, aply...
<Noboru55> excuse me, going to play supertuxkart
<hansh> well thanks, but unless the problem comes back, i'm probably just gonna keep it like this until 20.04
<Noboru55> hansh u're welcome
<xubuntu68w> I prefer dolphin over thunar because it has more functionality. Will xarchiver work with dolphin or do I need to install ark?
#xubuntu 2019-11-19
<xubuntu68w> in other words, is will xarchiver show up in the context menus of dolphin since dolphin is a KDE application?
<autostart> i just installed xfce via the ubuntu minimal iso. How do I get xfce to start when I boot into my machine instead of having to type "startx" from the ttyl login?
<autostart> my intention was to get a more minimal install with just xfce, but I would like xfce to boot on start up like a traditional xubuntu desktop
<Bashing-om> autostart: Then you want a login manager: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems .
<autostart> bashing-om thanks, I see there are a few listed on that page. Do you know which login manager xubuntu uses?
<Unit193> With LightDM, you can even have it autologin.
<Unit193> Specifically, lightdm+lightdm-gtk-greeter for Xubuntu.
<autostart> unit193, I will install that one
<autostart> also, I installed the 18.04 LTS release, so it looks like I ended up with xfce 4.12 and not 4.14. Will the new version of xfce make its way into the main repo so that when I update the xfce4 package it will eventually update to the latest release?
<Unit193> 18.04 will not officially see 4.14, no.
<autostart> unit193, alright,  so I should install the 19.10 mini iso then
<Unit193> If you really want 4.14, then yes.  Though it is available from a PPA, and will be in 20.04 LTS as well.
<autostart> unit193, i have 1 more question -- i noticed the hardware buttons (e.g. volume control) on my thinkpad don't work from a basic ubuntu install + xfce but they do work with xubuntu, do you know what package xubuntu would have included to provide hardware button support?
<Unit193> xfce4-pulseaudio-plugin should handle that, if added to the panel.  Also, you may consider installing the 'xubuntu-core^' task, it should have a more minimal Xubunt set up (but still may be too much for your taste)
<Unit193> You can also use xfce4-volumed for the volume buttons.
<autostart> looks like the pulse audio plugin took care of it
<autostart> thanks
<mousedownmike> Hi folks.  I encountered an issue with installing/removing xubuntu-desktop with apt in a Ubuntu 19.10 setup.  I'm curious if I should open a bug for it and where...
<mousedownmike> Essentially after "sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop" I got Xubuntu installed and running.  The boot screen/full disk encryption login became Xubuntu branded.
<mousedownmike> When I did "sudo apt remove xubuntu-desktop" the boot screen/full disk decrypt screen remained Xubuntu branded.
<tomreyn> seems logical to me. you installed a meta package and all of its dependencies. then removed a meta package.
<mousedownmike> Ok, I guess I assumed the desktop branding would be removed as part of that removal.
<GridCube> no
<GridCube> if you want a different "branding" i guess you could reinsatll ubuntu-deskop
<GridCube> or maybe change it manually
<mousedownmike> Nope, it just struck me as abnormal behavior, and thought I'd open an issue for it if that was the case.  If this is expected, I'll carry on.
<brainwash> did you "sudo apt autoremove" to uninstall now unneeded packages?
<brainwash> did you run
<mousedownmike> I did.
<mousedownmike> The disk decryption screen "ecryptfs?" also has a progress screen and a note about "Ctrl-C to cancel disk checks".  I don't recall that being there with my original install.
<mousedownmike> That seemed to lead me to think it was more than just branding but it's funny how quickly we can forget what something looks like when we see it every day.
<brainwash> plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo
<brainwash> plymouth-theme-xubuntu-text
<mousedownmike> I don't remember Gnome 19.10 had that progress bara.
<brainwash> you still have those two packages installed?
<mousedownmike> lemme check
<GridCube> i think there is a tool that removes metapackages but i'm not sure
<mousedownmike>  Yes those are installed.
<mousedownmike> those = plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo and -text
<brainwash> I guess the question is why those are still there
<mousedownmike> Yes, and if it's worthy of opening an issue for.
<brainwash> my understanding is that installing xubuntu-desktop will pull in all needed packages, but they will be marked as automatic installed
<brainwash> removing xubuntu-desktop and cleaning up packages which were marked as auto installed should do the job
<brainwash> sudo apt autoremove does that
<mousedownmike> I'm currently getting : 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove
<brainwash> mousedownmike: I would only open a report after verifying it's an issue with another system
<brainwash> or using the Ubuntu live session (booting from the ISO)
<mousedownmike> I think it will require more than a live session since it occurs with the encrypted file system screen.
<mousedownmike> But... I may have the opportunity to try again in a couple weeks and will give it a go.
<rud0lf> hello.. i have this problem with Dell Precision M4800 with xubuntu 18.04 - i have set up in power management "blank screen after 15 minutes" but when 15 minutes passes, the screen stays on, until i move mouse or press a keyboard key, then it blanks
<rud0lf> any idea how i could troubleshoot it?
<rototillerman> Hi, occasional linux user here... I just set up a used Lenovo T431s with Ubuntu 18.04.  Seems to work quite logically, except for one thing: captive portal wifi.  Have googled around and tried various suggestions: try navigating to a non-https site, try connecting directly to access point gateway address, no joy.  A lot of what comes up in Google
<rototillerman> is Ubuntu specific, so I wonder if this is a common problem with a standard approach in Xubuntu?
<brainwash> rototillerman: I don't think there is any difference between Ubuntu and Xubuntu in this regard
<brainwash> same network tools and services are used
<brainwash> rud0lf: maybe it is caused by the compositor
<rud0lf> what is compositor? :>
<brainwash> xfce settings > windows manager tweaks > last tab
<brainwash> xfwm4's builtin one
<rud0lf> i'm a nerd but i hear this name for the first time
<brainwash> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compositing_window_manager
<brainwash> usually, the actual issue is the graphics driver or some bug in Xorg
<rud0lf> wow
<rud0lf> oh sorry, wrong window
<rototillerman> brainwash: here is the failure sequence... I can select the wireless network using the icon in the lower right (I've relocated the panel, btw).  This succeeds, and I get a notice that I'm connected successfully.
<rototillerman> I open Firefox.  It gives me a little notice at the top of the window, saying that it is necessary to log into the network in order to access the Internet.  I click on that bar, and expect to see the login page.
<hansh_> gnrp, seems to be a bug/limitation, xubuntu 18.04 panels does not handle this situation correctly in VMWare: the primary display is disconnected, and the panel should now move to an extant display (it doesn't, it keeps trying to "display" on the now no-longer-existing display)
<hansh_> but telling it manually to move to an existing display, that solves the problem (but has to be done manually)
<rototillerman> Instead of the login page, I get a "Secure Connection Failed" notice, with a PR_END_OF_FILE_ERROR.  It suggests that I contact the owner of the network.  It's quite possible that the network is configured weirdly, but I've connected with Mac and Windows clients without issue, so it can't be totally wrong.
<hansh_> wifi? vpn? what
<hansh_> rototillerman, what are you trying to connect to?
<brainwash> rototillerman: you mentioned that you got search results for Ubuntu, so why not try to apply/test them?
<rototillerman> Trying to connect to a public wifi at a workplace.  The Ubuntu results refer to settings that don't seem to exist in the XFCE interface.
<brainwash> like?
<brainwash> both run network-manager
<rototillerman> In particular, one suggestion for Ubuntu was to turn off Connectivity Checking, ie. Settings > Privacy > Connectivity Checking > Off
<brainwash> https://askubuntu.com/a/1094558
<brainwash> but I think this is something that only Ubuntu does
<brainwash> checking the connectivity
<rototillerman> Hey, I'll give it a go, though!
<brainwash> by pinging their own servers(?)
<brainwash> sure
<rototillerman> I think the point of the connectivity checking is that it is expressly trying to connect to a known non-https site, so that the access point can do the re-direct to the splash screen.  I don't know why turning it off would improve the situation, but that is what was suggested here:
<rototillerman> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1046321/cannot-reach-public-wifi-login-page-in-ubuntu-18-04-captive-portal-issue
<brainwash> not sure if anyone here can help with that problem
<brainwash> seems to be very specific
<brainwash> personally, I would do a quick test with Fedora or any other distribution
<brainwash> by booting the live session
<rototillerman> OK, thank you for your time, much appreciated.  Yes, I'll give that a go, too.
<brainwash> if it ends up working there, I'd try to compare the network setups (configs, logs,..)
<brainwash> also possible that it works in a newer Ubuntu release
<brainwash> 19.10
<rototillerman> OK, discovered that it was actually a Firefox setting!  This time I searched for PR_END_OF_FILE_ERROR, and it led me to this page: https://cheapsslsecurity.com/blog/troubleshoot-secure-connection-failed-error-firefox/
<rototillerman> changed the setting of security.ssl.enable_ocsp_stapling to false, and voila! splash screen, connection, confetti!
<rototillerman> Thanks for your patience.
<Noboru55> brainwash chromium still works very good
<Noboru55> keep walking
<Noboru55> brainwash thanks for the hint, sugestion, advice... even i do not know the reason its ok now
<Noboru55> i would like to see good themes for xubuntu, if someone here like this kind of thing, please show me...  thanks
<Noboru55> i was thinking about study html css and php... what software would be a good option in linux?
<Noboru55> rud0lf hello, did u solve that blank window problem?
<rud0lf> Noboru55: no i haven't
<Noboru55> rud0lf nice ^ ^ i had the same problme
<Noboru55> problem*
<rud0lf> you mean the one "wait for keystroke to blank screen"?
<Noboru55> yes
<rud0lf> i got disoriented when you used "window" name
<Noboru55> ah sorry, i am not english speaker
<rud0lf> no problem, i can read you quite well
<Noboru55> rud0lf can i ask if u installed some screensaver?
<rud0lf> no
<Noboru55> to me it was the problem, had no screensaver software installed
<rud0lf> it's just deafult one
<Noboru55> rud0lf i see ^^
<Noboru55> i had this problem of blank screen...  now its ok...
<rud0lf> Noboru55: do you also have Dell laptop?
<Noboru55> rud0lf no, but i think it happens to any laptop. not sure
<Noboru55> as i said, i just installed the xscreensaver and when the screen gets blank, a screensaver up and u can move mouse or press a key to back to the X
<Noboru55> hope i am not saying a bullshit.. sorry
<rud0lf> my problem is different
<rud0lf> when i wait 15 minutes for screen to go blank, it does not
<rud0lf> until i move mouse, then it runs screensaver
<rud0lf> and i want to save my monitor
<Noboru55> i see, the presentation mode is on?
<rud0lf> nope
<Noboru55> mmm.. i can't help because these problems of screen i did the upgrade of xfce
<Noboru55> so i use the xfce4-screensaver and i disable the energy control
<Noboru55> so here it works in other way
<Noboru55> hope someone can help u... anyway i guess you would not have this problem in xubuntu 19.10
<xubuntu50w> hello everyone
<xubuntu50w> i have problem with installation Wine or PlayonLinux on my Asus 1225c netbook (with xubuntu 19.04)
<xubuntu50w> there is error:
<xubuntu50w> Wine could not be installedE: failed to get lock / var / lib / dpkg / lock-frontend - open (11: resources temporarily unavailable)
<xubuntu50w> (with PlayonLinux problem also occurs)
<xubuntu50w> could you please give me some hint how to handle with that?
<genii> xubuntu50w: Usually in these cases it is some automatic update which is running in the background and has locked the file. The solution is to try later after it has finished
<xubuntu50w> ok, i will try later. thank you.
#xubuntu 2019-11-20
<jurgenKatz> excuse me, could you say if the latest version of xubuntu can be installed on my computer?
<xubuntu14w> I need help please Whenever I shutdown or reboot my pc Xubuntu 18.04 64 bit the process wouldn't complete and I get stuck in a black, also suspending the screen it can't wake up again.
<xubuntu14w> ??
#xubuntu 2019-11-21
<adrian_1908> Could anyone who hasn't meddled with their GRUB config tell me what their GRUB_TIMEOUT value in `/etc/default/grub` is?
<Unit193> adrian_1908: diff -u /usr/share/grub/default/grub /etc/default/grub
<adrian_1908> Unit193: thanks, it's 0 as I remembered (but couldn't quite believe). Is /usr/share/ a common location for program "factory" defaults, or is grub more of an exception?
<Unit193> adrian_1908: A little of both really.  Usually /etc/default/* aren't also in /usr/share/, but I happen to know grub does do that, soo..
<adrian_1908> I see, thanks for the quick help.
<Unit193> Sure thing.
<Unit193> Another cool feature, one can use drop-in snippets, such as /etc/default/grub.d/verbose.cfg
<xubuntu74w> Hey, following this guide (http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/11/install-real-ubuntu-os-usb-drive/) I installed xUbuntu to a USB but whenever I go into my temp boot menu and boot from the Ubuntu option (with the USB drive inserted)  it shows something about a tpm chip and than goes into emergency mode. Can someone help?
<adrian_1908> xubuntu74w: Maybe your system has restrictions set about booting from USB? You could check the BIOS for your settings.
<xubuntu74w> adrian_1908 No in the past, I've been able to boot Linux lite off of a USB
<xubuntu74w> Also, Secure boot is disabled
<tomreyn> xubuntu74w: what is a "temp boot menu", how did you install to the usb storage?
<tomreyn> it may also help to show the exact error message
<xubuntu74w> tomreyn temp boot menu: Press enter on boot when prompted, press F12 and it takes me to a menu to select a device to boot from
<xubuntu74w> I then choose ubuntu
<tomreyn> oh you mean a boot menu provided by the mainboard firmware
<xubuntu74w> Yeah
<tomreyn> so it could be a broken installation, or something relating to the tpm or other hardware / firmware issue.
<tomreyn> the exact error message may still help, or you could just verify the installer iso is complete and write it again, and verify that it was written properly.
<xubuntu74w> that cant be right. If that was true than wouldn't windows not boot? and also in the past ive successfully installed and booted linux lite from usb
<tomreyn> buggy firmware can cause some linux versions and distros not to boot fine when other OSs can boot. but so far my guess is rather with a broken installer.
<xubuntu74w> So just reflash the live usb?
<tomreyn> after verifying that the iso download is not corrupt, and before verifying the data written to the usb isn't
<Bashing-om> xubuntu74w: As tomreyn surmisses; verify the write: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<xubuntu74w> When flashing it, I used balinaetcher which  has a verify function. but I guess ill be right back.
<xubuntu74w> Ok the media was checked and it said everything was fine
<xubuntu66w> Hello, i have a question. I want add multi user system in OS. When user(not admin) install any software, admin will write sudo password from admin account.
<xubuntu66w> User account also have password but it only for login in system
<Noboru55> Hello everybody
<Noboru55> I was playing supertuxkart, so i took a nap, and when i back i tried to open a pendrive, but nothing happened, so i decided to reboot the system
<Noboru55> but, when reboot, i got screen (initramfs)
<Noboru55> could do nothing, only a message saying something like a unxpected erro in my sda1
<Noboru55> so i typed fsck /dev/sda1   and there i just did type Y  to all
<Noboru55> now i am back to my Xubuntu
<Noboru55> is there someway to see what happened ?
<Noboru55> before the reboot i saw i could not open the partition sda2 (mybackup) too... the system was kind.. out.. not freezy
<Noboru55> i do not know, logs.. or see if something could be broken after the fsck
<Noboru55> brainwash the o.s got little broken, the chromium doesn't :D
<Noboru55> still works very well, but a few seconds ago got a update
<Noboru55> i guess the pendrive when mount maybe mess the sda1  do not know
<Noboru55> ok, at least it is working...
#xubuntu 2019-11-22
<xubuntu26w> grub problems
<jermslp> Where the real ./'ers at
<jermslp> Wats the differneces hetween xubuntu n mint
<well_laid_lawn> what is it you really are asking there?
<well_laid_lawn> the difference between linux distros is packaging and support mostly
<xubuntu38w> Hi
<GridCube> hi
<mauser9069> Hello, all. I am using Xubuntu 18.04LTS and the dialog boxes for updates are way too wide. I have the DPI set to 160 because of my eyesight. Changing the DPI does not correct this bug. It won't allow me to resize them. I posted it this issue here but no luck. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2431793 Anyone knows a fix for this?
<mauser9069> By the way. I am commandline illiterate.
<GridCube> mauser9069: you can resize windows by pressing ctrl and the right mouse click and drag to desired size
<mauser9069> I tried that and it won't let me resize them.
<mauser9069> These are the boxes that won't resize. https://postimg.cc/w7Fk6QvD and https://postimg.cc/n9j7jLkB
<GridCube> that doesn't look like xubuntu
<GridCube> i mean probably it's a different theme, but looks a lot like lxde
<mauser9069> I themed it differently. Even the standard Theme the dialog boxes are still way to wide.
<GridCube> i see
<mauser9069> It's XFCE theme.
<GridCube> mmhm
<GridCube> looks like a bug then
<mauser9069> Yes, but I tried to report the bug but it won't let me file a bug report.
<mauser9069> So far I am living with this bug. I don't see it ever getting fixed if they won't allow me to file a bug report.
<GridCube> how did you tried to fill the bug?
<brainwash> bug 1737320
<ubottu> bug 1737320 in xfwm4 (Ubuntu) "Update Manager - Resize control disabled" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1737320
<GridCube> :D brainwash to the rescue
<mauser9069> I tried using Launchpad which I have an account for. There is nowhere to file a bug report, only search for bugs.
<brainwash> you should be able to open new reports
<mauser9069> Thank you "ubottu".
<brainwash> width = dpi / 72 * size * num_em
<mauser9069> It won't let m e "brainwashed".
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+filebug
<mauser9069> At 72 DPI I can't see anything.
<brainwash> there is a "Report a bug" link in the top right corner
<GridCube> mauser9069: the best way to report a bug is opening a terminal and typing ubuntu-bug nameofpackage
<brainwash> the window width calculation seems to depend on the set DPI value
<mauser9069> I am commandline illiterate.
<brainwash> higher DPI -> larger window
<GridCube> :) you can always learn
<GridCube> as commands go that's an easy one
<mauser9069> I have tried to learn since 1982 and it's Gibb erish to me.
<GridCube> :P
<brainwash> but keep in mind that you should check first if a bug report already exists
<brainwash> I linked the existing one for the inability to resize the window (when using Xfce)
<brainwash> didn't check if there is one for the width calculation
<mauser9069> Thank you for the link to file a bug report "brainwashed"
<mauser9069> Thank you all. Bug report filed.
<mauser9069> Bye all.
<krrysis> how do i change terminal colors?
<GridCube> from settings
<bynarie> ^^
<BuSdRiVer320> Hi. Is there a way how to get the panel profile which is the default one when one installs xubuntu?
<gnrp> BuSdRiVer320: When you delete your old configuration of the panel
<BuSdRiVer320> gnrp, i chose Xfce 4.14 in the Panel Profiles app
<BuSdRiVer320> Now i've chosen Xubuntu 18.04  and it seems that everything is back how it was
<BuSdRiVer320> would be helpful to create a label called xubuntu 19.10
<brainwash> is 19.10 any different?
<BuSdRiVer320> I don't know as 19.10 is the first time i've installed xubuntu
<brainwash> https://git.xfce.org/apps/xfce4-panel-profiles/tree/data/layouts
<brainwash> you could open a new report
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/buglist.cgi?component=General&product=Xfce4-panel-profiles&resolution=---
<BuSdRiVer320> Thanks. Will do.
<gnrp> reminds me I have to upgrade one computer to 19.10.
<gnrp> no point in waiting five months for 20.04
<BuSdRiVer320> I'm testing atm.
<BuSdRiVer320> but was impressed with how stable xubunto 19.10 is
<gnrp> BuSdRiVer320: What is the recommended way to upgrade xubuntu?
<gnrp> well, I guess it is as stable as any ubuntu release?
<BuSdRiVer320> yes and no... i've installed ubuntu 19.10 and lubuntu 19.10
<BuSdRiVer320> both had issues
<gnrp> ah, ok
<gnrp> so, let's see. Upgrading from 18.04 to 19.10...
<gnrp> maybe then I can get real USB 3...
<BuSdRiVer320> good luck
<gnrp> lol. The upgrade window now shows me that the package configuration needs some interaction... but I cannot interact
<gnrp> i.e., I upgrade the system, then I have to do this configure secure boot stuff, but I cannot enter anything
<gnrp> hmmm, nice. Some small troubles, but all in all system works fine now
<gnrp> where do I set the system-wide keyboard layout?
<brainwash> gnrp: dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<gnrp> brainwash: Yep, tried that. I edited in the end /etc/default/keyboard directly because I wouldn't know the keyboard model for my notebook
<gnrp> still having some trouble with keyboard layout/internationalization after the upgrade, though :/
<gnrp> when I open a vim and insert an umlaut, it always makes the character and then a space
#xubuntu 2019-11-23
<johnny59> does anyone know how to get windows on a dell e5410 laptop i being trying to figure it out for the past 2 hours??
<johnny59> when i go to the settings there is no windows on there but it is a windows computer
<diogenes_> johnny59, more details, what windows?
<gijoe3k> Hello there. Quick question, just got a fresh install of Xubuntu 19.10. Did a Apt update...all the other repos updated fine except this one:
<gijoe3k> Err:1 http://mirrors.xtom.com/ubuntu eoan InRelease Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NOSPLIT' (does the network require authentication?)
<gijoe3k> Any direction or ideas on how to get rid of it?
<linuxr> hi all..So I just installed xubuntu-18.04 within a KVM VM using virt-manager, so far so good. But upon first boot of the VM after installation I only get a black screen, and VM seems to use 100% cpu but no visible output...how can I diagnose what's going on? thanks
<brainwash> linuxr: are you able to switch to a TTY?
<linuxr> brainwash, nope
<linuxr> also, vm cpu indication is constant @maximum utilization
<linuxr> installation went without problems though
<brainwash> I would try to directly boot to TTY, hence omitting the display manager (lightdm)
<brainwash> via kernel boot parameter
<brainwash> assuming that lightdm is the problem
<linuxr> brainwash, how can I get to the boot menu?
<brainwash> grub boot menu
<linuxr> screen is just black
<brainwash> I think you hold the Shift key during boot up
<linuxr> okay, so how could I boot to tty?
<brainwash> systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<brainwash> add this to the kernel line
<brainwash> or you could boot into rescue mode and do changes via systemctl
<brainwash> also check logs etc.
<linuxr> okay, I'm now in a recovery menu (filesystem RO)
<brainwash> you'll have remount as rw
<brainwash> have to
<brainwash> lightdm logs should be under /var/logs/lightdm
<linuxr> I tried "resume normal boot" which now dropped me into a OK-looking desktop...wtf?
<brainwash> oh great :)
<brainwash> looks like you should have first checked if a second boot is fine or not
<linuxr> no, it only works when going via recovery-bootmode
<linuxr> I can't boot the VM normally
<linuxr> but why?
<linuxr> also, the VM seems quite slow
<brainwash> sadly, I'm not a vm expert
<brainwash> and it's not clear if this issue is specific to xubuntu or ubuntu at all
<brainwash> you can compare log files of good and bad boot
<linuxr> I have other vm's like debian which work flawlessly
<linuxr> journalctl -b -1 shows nothing suspicious
<brainwash> and /var/log/lightdm ?
<brainwash> I think it stores previous logs too
<brainwash> do you see the boot splash (xubuntu logo)?
<linuxr> no, I have configured direct login
<linuxr> just rebooted, doesnt work..damnit
<brainwash> :/
<linuxr> oh wow, when I change kvm video mode to vga, it boots normally..but 640x480
<linuxr> so..probably some video issue..but just..why (its a VM and host video is fine)
<brainwash> at least a hint
<brainwash> something that could be googled
#xubuntu 2019-11-24
<cacofonix> I have, installed on my desktop computer before me, Xubuntu 17.10, which I installed from an older installation DVD I found recently. How do I upgrade to the latest version (18.04) of Xubuntu? Yesterday, when I logged on to my computer, a small graphical window program asked me if  want to upgrade to version 18.04. I didn't upgrade then. Since then
<cacofonix> I have been unable to find that facility on this Xubuntu 17.10 machine.
<Regor> how to disable same folder opening in multiple windows ?
<csanyipal> Hi,
<csanyipal> after upgrade my system Xubuntu 18.04 LTS I can't start an app by using a desktop icon.
<csanyipal> I get an error like this: xubuntu ".desktop" failed to run Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply time out expired, or the network connection was broken.
<csanyipal> What can I do to solve this issue?
<gnrp> csanyipal: What app is that?
<csanyipal> gnrp: every app behave like this: I can't start this way nay app.
<csanyipal> any
<brainwash> did you uninstall thunar?
<csanyipal> No, I did not.
<brainwash> try to run "thunar -q; Thunar"
<brainwash> this should restart the thunar daemon
<brainwash> capital t is not a typo
<csanyipal> brainwash: I just started this command: "thunar -q; Thunar".
<csanyipal> I get this message: Thunar: Failed to terminate running instance: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<brainwash> mmh
<brainwash> is there a thunar process running?
<csanyipal> Just to say more: after a 30 seconds Thunar started.
<csanyipal> with this command "thunar -q; Thunar".
<brainwash> 30 seconds is the typical D-Bus timeout
<brainwash> does starting desktop launchers work now?
<csanyipal> brainwash: To be more clear, after I run the command "thunar -q; Thunar" after 30 seconds a File Manager Thunar started.
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> I want to know if that fixed your problem
<csanyipal> but the desktop launchers does not work.
<brainwash> clear ~/.cache/sessions and relog
<csanyipal> I still get the same error message after I try to start one desktop launcher.
<csanyipal> brainwash: Ok.
<csanyipal> brainwash: I just can't run the command "clear ~/.cache/sessions", I just get this "Usage: clear [options] etc."
<brainwash> clear as in "empty the folder content"
<csanyipal> OK.
<csanyipal> Did it. Now I am going to re-login.
<csanyipal> brainwash: My issue is solved. Thank you very much!
<brainwash> great :)
<csanyipal> Have a nice day! I am going back to my work.
<csanyipal> Bye!
<Noboru55> hello, please someone can help me? Everytime i copy files to usb pendrive it stucks at the end, after few minutes it finish.... it happens to files like movies and other big files like iso. is there someway to fix it?
<diogenes_> Noboru55, there is.
<Noboru55> diogenes_ hey there
<Noboru55> diogenes_how ?? :D
<gnrp> Noboru55: There is no solution to it
<Noboru55> gnrp :(  no
<gnrp> Noboru55: This is first the write cache being filled up and then slowly writing it to the disk
<diogenes_> http://dpaste.com/0897TXP
<diogenes_> that is the solution.
<Noboru55> gnrp but osx and windows doesnt work in the same way
<gnrp> you could mount the drive in sync (the speed goes down even, but the progress bar would be proper) or get a faster usb drive...
<Noboru55> lets see that dpaste firts
<Noboru55> first*
<gnrp> ah, or diogenes_ solution. This is essentially the first one, reducing the write cache
<Noboru55> gnrp the dpaste do what u said i guess
<Noboru55> slowly to copy but can work i guess
<Noboru55> diogenes_ chromium is working better here... chrome was closing by itself..
<Noboru55> diogenes_ thank u! for that dpast
<diogenes_> Noboru55, could try with chrome --disable-gpu
<gnrp> no, his solution is better than writing synchronously
<Noboru55> going to try it
<Noboru55> need i reboot ?
<Noboru55> i will do anyway
<Noboru55> thank u 2
<Noboru55> i back to tell what happened
<diogenes_> sudo sysctl -p is enough.
<diogenes_> ops
<gnrp> lol, two seconds too late
<diogenes_> yes lol
<Noboru55> diogenes_ worked!
<Noboru55> the copy get slowly but its ok..
<Noboru55> just used nano instead vi, because vi is for pro linux users
<diogenes_> Noboru55, it didn't get slower, it's the true speed of copying the file.
<Noboru55> really?
<Noboru55> well worked anyway
<diogenes_> if you have gotten a faster usb stick, the copying process would have been faster.
<Noboru55> next week last step i'll install hp printer and scanner to use in xubuntu
<Noboru55> diogenes_ i'll do it :D
<Noboru55> but it doesnt stuck at the end now
<diogenes_> and we're all waiting for this next big event of yours :D
<Noboru55> very good
<Noboru55> diogenes_ thank u so much
<diogenes_> you're welcome.
<Noboru55> going to supertuxkart
<Noboru55> u should try online.. version 1.0
<Noboru55> see u
<diogenes_> tc
<Burday> Hi
<Burday> Just installed xubuntu
<Burday> It boots to the splash screen
<Burday> And then stays there for like 2 seconds
<Burday> After that it switches to tty1 for 1 second and then goes black
<Burday> I'm on 18.04
